# Tator Tot's Big "Quiet" 120mm & 140mm Fan Round-Up



## Tator Tot

*120mm & 140mm "Quiet" Fan Round Up*

Come One & Come All, as it's time for me to take on the task of doing a fan round up. This has been a slow burner as my time is slim this year but I've been testing a multitude of fans over the course of the last 6 months or so, and it's time for me to post the results, gut the liars, & give props to those who deserve it.

*Testing Methodology*

Today we'll be testing 4 aspects of these fans:


Sound Pressure Level (recorded in dBA) measured at 0.3M in a 20.2dB-A environment with results adjusted to 1M distanced

Airflow (recorded in CFM) recording in Free Air environment
Static Pressure (recorded in mmH20)
Heat Tolerance (testing done at 30*C) via incubator

*The Testing Equipment*

All Equipment Was Purchased & Owned By myself:


Extech HD300
Extech HD755
Extech 407750 SPL Meter Lab Adjusted.
Kintrex IRT0421 Non-Contact Infrared Thermometer
Universal Enterprises DM383B Digital Multimeter
Mastech HY1803D

All of my tests are done for a 30 minute period and logged both digitally & in analog fashion to ensure anomalies are caught. While some may argue that a heated environment is not needed, I have experienced otherwise, with a high ambient some low quality bearings produce ample noise. At least enough to become noticeable, most likely due to the provided oil in the bearing changing in a way which negatively effects the resistance experienced in the bearing.

I also test all of the fans in the Vertical / Upright or | position except during subjective noise tests where I use both the vertical/upright ( | ) & horizontal/flat ( -- ) positions to listen for any bearing noise, ticks, or other obtuse noises.

*The Test Subjects*:

120mm Category:
All fans purchased on my dime, except the one's marked by a asterisk (*).


Antec True Quiet 120mm
Antec True Quiet Pro 120mm
Arctic Cooling F12 Pro
BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 120mm***
BitFenix Spectre 120mm (non-LED model)
BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm (non-LED model)
Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition
Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition
CooLink SWiF2 120mm
CooLink SWiF2 120mm PWM
Cougar Vortex Hyper-Spin 120mm
Cougar Vortex HDB 120mm
Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm (Non-LED)
GeLID WING 12 (Blue non-LED)
Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm 1300 RPM
Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM
Nexus Real Silent 120mm
Noctua F12-PWM
Noctua P12-PWM
Noctua S12B-FLX
Noiseblocker Multi-Frame M12-PS
NZXT FN-120
Phanteks T12FS
Rosewill Hyperborea 120mm
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP14
Thermalright X-Silent 120mm
Thermalright FDB-1600
Thermaltake ISGC 12
Zalman ZM-F3-FDB***
Zalman ZM-SF3***
Zaward Golf Fan G3 120mm

140mm Category: (sorry for this one being slim, I didn't have enough cash to buy all the fans I wanted to.)

All fans purchased on my dime, except the one's marked by a asterisk (*).


Antec True Quiet 140mm
BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm***
BitFenix Spectre 140mm (Non-LED model)
BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm (Non-LED model)
Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition
Cougar Vortex Hyper Spin 140mm
Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm
Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm (Non-LED model)
GeLID WING 14 (Blue-Non LED model)
Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm 1000 RPM
Noctua P14-FLX
NZXT FN-140
Phanteks F14TS
Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm
Scythe Kaze Maru 2 140mm Low Speed
Thermalright TY-140***

Xion AlphaWing 140mm (Non-LED model)
Zalman ZM-F4*** (actually a 135mm, but included cause I have it.)
Zaward Golf Fan G3 140mm

In the next few posts I will do my best to describe the fans in detail and outline any issues they may have as well as what their true bearing type is.


----------



## Tator Tot

*120mm Fans*



*Antec True Quiet 120mm*



Antec's True Quiet line of fans is their first push into the enthusiast segment in a good few years and it's got some nice styling and design choices to it. While Antec doesn't target the performance audience with these fans, it's obvious by the name alone who they're going after. The included rubber mounts in each corner with rubber fan "screws" made this fan have very little vibration. Like wise, while small, the low RPM sleeve bearing used proved to be rather smooth with no noticable noise.


Speed = 1000 RPM
Airflow = 35.8 CFM
Static Pressure = 0.76 mm-H2O
Sound Pressure Level = 19.9dB
MTBF = N/A
Bearing Type = N/A, discovered Sleeve Bearing

*Antec True Quiet Pro 120mm*

Shortly after the launch of their True Quiet fans to the market, Antec released the True Quiet Pro models, which are a "minor" update in my opinion, but some would consider them rather major. Antec launched a marketing campaign to show off how smooth the bearing of this fan was, 



 when turned off in a horizontal test. Unfortunately, Antec didn't actually put that much effort into bearing choice as it's simply a very nice sleeve bearing that has a magnet added to the end of the shaft for stability and a sealed chamber.

The interesting part about this fans design is that the blades are fused to the exterior ring which then hovers above the frame. Unfortunately, that makes this fan only suitable for a push scenario because the ring will rub against surfaces and get caught in a pull scenario. By a country mile, this was the quietest fan in terms of sound profile, in the line up. I was at over joyed with that fact, even though it wasn't a leader in any other category.


Speed = 1200 RPM
Airflow = 46.3 CFM
Static Pressure = 0.66 mm-H2O
Sound Pressure = 18.8 dB-A
MTBF = N/A
Bearing = N/A, discovered Sleeve Bearing



*Arctic Cooling F12 PWM*

Anyone around here Remember when Arctic Cooling was the thing, and their coolers were recommended to everyone on a budget? Well if you don't, don't feel too bad, cause they were not that great back then and the tradition continues.

For a bit of fun, I took apart my old F12 Pro fan to find out it wasn't a real FDB fan and the trend continues, the F12-PWM while looking pretty good, is nothing more than a rifle bearing. Like wise, the small bearing caused a noticable amount of a grinding noise causing this fan to be rather unpleasant to listen to. Combined with it's rather poor performance & cheap design, I couldn't recommend it at all.

Rated Specs


Speed = 1350 RPM
Airflow = 57 CFM
Static Pressure = N/A
Sound Pressure = 0.3 Sone (~25dB-A @ 1000hz, but not an accurate statement.)
MTFB = N/A
Bearing = Fluid Dynamic Bearing, discovered as Rifle Bearing



*BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 120mm*

BeQuiet is probably a new name to some of you in North America, but luckily I have a friend at BeQuiet and he was more than willing to send me a set of Silent Wing 2 fans knowing good well that I would rip them apart if they were bad or not up to the listed specs. What I'm glad to say is that these fans are not only used in BeQuiet's Dark Power Pro P10 PSUs, but they are also built by one of the best OEMs in the industry, Protechnic. These fans did have a low frequency bearing hum in both of my 120mm & 140mm fans. While this may be due to them shipping all the way from Germany, I've heard it in other samples that were sent to EU guys, so I have a feeling it's part of the design.

Rated Specs


Speed = 1500 RPM
Airflow = 50.5 CFM
Static Pressure = 1.67 mm-H2O
Sound Pressure = 15.7 dB-A
MTBF = 300,000Hrs @ 25*C
Bearing = Fluid Dynamic (confirmed)



*BitFenix Spectre 120mm*

Well, here's the second victim in my round-up of false representation of a product; these are not FDB fans but merely a rifle type design. They lack the essential components to make them an FDB, mostly a sealed bearing. Like wise, when it came to performance, these guys were pretty loud considering what they were rated for. I would have liked these fans to be an FDB, or even good for that matter, given the price. They simply were not. A rule of thumb folks, if it says it's an FDB fan but it's cheaper than $20-25 USD, MSRP; it's probably not a FDB fan or HDB fan. The bearing on this fan also had a significant amount of noise. Not enough to become bothersome, but definitely noticeable. The blade design led to some chopping as well at 1000 RPM.

Rated Specs


Speed = 1000 RPM
Airflow = 43.5 CFM
Static Pressure = 0.62 mm-H2O
Sound Pressure = <20dB
MTFB = N/A
Bearing = Claimed FDB, actually Rifle



*BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm*

Bitfenix's second offering to the market, this time a branch of fans targeted at enthusiasts. While these are not marketed as "silence" oriented fans. Unfortunately, BitFenix is using the same bearing as before, and it's not an FDB. Like wise, the fans has an enormous amount of air resistance noise caused by the veins & I do believe, the blade design. Like wise, the shapes of the ridges on the blades are not aeronautically designed and look to be more there for looks than anything else, so I'm not sure really what BitFenix is doing here. This isn't a performance design but neither is it a silent design. Somewhat middle of the road, but it costs far too much for what it is.

Rated Specs


Speed = 1200 RPM
Airflow = 56.22 CFM
Static Pressure = 1.24 mm-H2O
Sound Pressure = 18.4 dB-A
MTBF = N/A
Bearing Type = Claimed FDB, actually Rifle



*CooLink SWiF2 120mm*

Here's another EU brand that some of our US readers today may not know a whole lot about. What may be interesting to some of you is that these guys are actually closely related to Noctua as they're a brand of Kolink who is one of Noctua's parent companies along with Rascom. Either way, had me a bit uneasy as well, like Bitfenix, they promised more at their price than what others could offer when it came to the bearing. What CooLink calls a "Hydro Dynamic Bearing" is nothing more than a sleeve bearing with a copper core & magnet added for stabilization. Other than that, the standard voltage controled model wasn't too bad (more on the PWM model next) but the cable sleeving was quite litterally just a "loose" rubber tube. Not sure why, makes a somewhat decent fan seem very cheap.

Rated Specs


Speed = 1200 RPM
Airflow = 55.4 CFM
Static Pressure = N/A
Sound Pressure = 18.2 dB-A
MTBF = N/A
Bearing = Hydro Dynamic Bearing, actually an advanced rifle bearing.



*CooLink SWiF2 120mm PWM*

Here's the PWM varriant of the fan from above, the biggest distinction between these two siblings is that the PWM model has the ability to reach a lower & higher RPM value than it's brother, as well as produce a greater amount of airflow & static pressure for the added RPMs, but the blade & housing design is all the same. Like wise, the bearing is the same here. Unfortunately, this fan experiences the same issue many PWM models do, at low to mid range (20% duty cycle to 70% duty cycle) speeds, you hear an audible tic that will most likely annoy many folks.

Rated Specs


Speed = 1700 RPM
Airflow = 75 CFM
Static Pressure = N/A
Sound Pressure = 27.1 dB-A
MTBF = N/A
Bearing Type = Hydro Dynamic Bearing, actually an advanced rifle bearing.



*DeepCool UF120*

Now this is going to be a shocker for some of you, this product is actually pretty good, and sold by Logisys of all folks as the SF120. They're both the same fan, as I have both and the Logisys even comes in a Deep Cool branded box with a logisys sticker holding it closed. While not a revolutionary fan, it's a pretty solid entry to the market. Quality bearing with minimal noise except at low RPM due to being a dual ball bearing but it does have some fancy bells & whistles to cut back on vibrations. For what it is, and the relative performance, the fan costs a bit much though. Like wise, this is another PWM fan that has a bit of ticking to it, though it was only at the 20% duty cycle, and otherwise handled the other duty cycles fine.

Rated Specs:


Speed = 1500 RPM
Airflow = 70.5 CFM
Static Pressure = 1.8 mm-H2O
Sound Pressure = 27.8 dB-A
MTBF = 70,000 Hrs @ 40*C

*Noctua F12-PWM*

*Noctua P12-PWM*

*Noctua S12B-FLX*

*Noiseblocker Multi-Frame M12-PS*

*Rosewill Hyperborea 120mm*

*Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP14*

*Thermalright X-Silent 120mm*

*Thermalright FDB-1600*

*Thermaltake ISGC 12*

*Zalman ZM-F3-FDB*

*Zalman ZM-SF3*

*140mm Fans*

*Antec True Quiet 140mm*

*Arctic Cooling F14 PWM*

*BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm*

*BitFenix Spectre 140mm*

*BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm*

*DeepCool UF140*

*Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm*

*Noctua P14-FLX*

*Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm*

*Thermalright TY-140*

*Zalman ZM-F4*


----------



## Tator Tot

reserved for testing results


----------



## TFL Replica

Good stuff.


----------



## CramComplex

Good stuff! Need to know if there are fans out there that are for the budget conscious and can replace the AP-15s.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff! Need to know if there are fans out there that are for the budget conscious and can replace the AP-15s.


These fans are all going to fall into a 300 RPM category of 1300-1600 RPM, so none of them will directly compete with the GT AP-15's but the AP-14's are in there.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Can't wait.


----------



## Elohim

This looks promising, you have a decent selection of fans, too









Interesting @ the Arctic Bearing, i was always wondering how they can sell a FD Bearing that cheap. Will you post pics of the disassembled fans?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> This looks promising, you have a decent selection of fans, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting @ the Arctic Bearing, i was always wondering how they can sell a FD Bearing that cheap. Will you post pics of the disassembled fans?


I'm looking into that right now.

Currently I have an ancient P&S that runs off AA batteries and hands that are none too stable for the kind of picture perfect photography to see inside the bearing itself.

If I can get something sorted out, I'll be linking to them as separate posts in this thread.

Other brands (like BitFenix) have also been lying to folks as well, their fans are not FDB either but merely a sleeve bearing.

As for that section, I'll finish it in the future but I'm actually going to work on the main write-up of the testing data.


----------



## ZeVo

Just as you recommend me some fans, I see this.

Cannot wait!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> These fans are all going to fall into a 300 RPM category of 1300-1600 RPM, so none of them will directly compete with the GT AP-15's but the AP-14's are in there.


Oh noes!!! And here I thought I'd be replacing my AP15s LOL.

I guess these fans would be great for silent builds and SOHO/NAS/HTPC builds then...but IF and that's a big IF I see a better static pressure fan or give or take a few points that comes close to the AP15s on full blast and doesn't cost an arm and leg...I'll be considering them to replace my AP15s.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> Oh noes!!! And here I thought I'd be replacing my AP15s LOL.
> 
> I guess these fans would be great for silent builds and SOHO/NAS/HTPC builds then...but IF and that's a big IF I see a better static pressure fan or give or take a few points that comes close to the AP15s on full blast and doesn't cost an arm and leg...I'll be considering them to replace my AP15s.


Spoiler, there's 2-3 fans in this round-up which may be worth considering but they're not as cheap as the AP-15's


----------



## Conspiracy

cool cant wait to see the results


----------



## Tator Tot

This one is going to be a dogfight between everyone. Especially when it comes to the Airflow & Noise categories.

Static Pressure will have some clear winners though.


----------



## ohhgourami

This will definitely be interesting! I just ordered a Silent Wing 2 120mm for myself.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> This will definitely be interesting! I just ordered a Silent Wing 2 120mm for myself.


You won't be disappointed by them. They're very good fans and by far one of the better "Silence" products out there, since BeQuiet did all that they could to maximize the fans quiet aspect, without sacrificing the performance of them.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You won't be disappointed by them. They're very good fans and by far one of the better "Silence" products out there, since BeQuiet did all that they could to maximize the fans quiet aspect, without sacrificing the performance of them.


I better not be disappointed! It's the most expensive fan I've ever bought. And I've tried quite a few fans already.

Also ordered an 800rpm NB Eloop. Trying to see which is better. Pretty much trying to find better fans than GTs and TY-140s

It's nice that you have Noctuas in your round-up too. It will show people they aren't as quiet as advertised.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quiet is subjective, many of these fans are well within the error tolerance of their specs &/or my gear.

On the other hand, other factors such as motor noise or blade chop come from the fans as well. Which make them more audible to some, and thus "louder" even though, in terms of Sound Pressure, they're on line with another product.

BeQuiet, Noctua, Noiseblocker, & Delta fans are the most expensive on the market and available in most areas. Three of those manufacturers are worthwhile, while the other can only be considered if their 2nd generation being is used.

Hint, their name starts with an N and they like to use the color brown.

Got a few more fans added to the 2nd post, gonna do more in the morning after some painkillers for my hands and rest.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quiet is subjective, many of these fans are well within the error tolerance of their specs &/or my gear.
> 
> On the other hand, other factors such as motor noise or blade chop come from the fans as well. Which make them more audible to some, and thus "louder" even though, in terms of Sound Pressure, they're on line with another product.


Completely agreed. And eventhough i really appreciate people like you testing these fans and doing a lot of work, (it's obviously still better than no info at all or even worse: propaganda), these kind of tests can only tell you so much. At the end of the day, especially for so called silent fans you have to try them yourself, since a big part of the noise-perception is very subjective.
But the fact alone that you actually took the time and effort to examine the bearing types is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm going to break down the sound signature of each fan in detail once I get the test results posted.

Having a bit of trouble with G-Docs at the moment though (specifically in making a line graph with it.)

I did update the 2nd post up to the Deep Cool UF120.


----------



## Elohim

Great work, i can't wait.


----------



## animal0307

Oh man you stopped updating right before the Noctua's. I'm looking forward to what you have to say about the NF-F12.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Oh man you stopped updating right before the Noctua's. I'm looking forward to what you have to say about the NF-F12.


Some folks who know me well can probably guess what I have to say, but I won't give any spoilers yet.


----------



## adridu59

Subbed!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Some folks who know me well can probably guess what I have to say, but I won't give any spoilers yet.


Hmm. I feel I should know that by now. Have you thought about reviewing any of the Phantek fans?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Hmm. I feel I should know that by now. Have you thought about reviewing any of the Phantek fans?


I'd love to, but they wouldn't send me some and I don't have the cash to pick them up. I bought the majority of these fans in the round up, and that costs a lot considering these guys are all in the $15+ range.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd love to, but they wouldn't send me some and I don't have the cash to pick them up. I bought the majority of these fans in the round up, and that costs a lot considering these guys are all in the $15+ range.


Pm incoming.


----------



## KipH

Ohhhhh. I love tests. And Fans. i am a big fan of fans.

When will I know which one I like?


----------



## Conspiracy

wow there are some fans here that i have never seen nor heard of before that have specs that i have been looking for. i settled with the corsair fans SP/AF series because they were on like a mega sale a while back and got them for super cheap. wish i had know about some of these other fans that have double the CFM and half the amount of noise they make


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> wow there are some fans here that i have never seen nor heard of before that have specs that i have been looking for. i settled with the corsair fans SP/AF series because they were on like a mega sale a while back and got them for super cheap. wish i had know about some of these other fans that have double the CFM and half the amount of noise they make


NEVER believe the specs they put on the package unless you can track them down to a reliable OEM.

Corsair's new SP & AP series fans look impressive for what they offer. They may cost a tad too much, but that depends on the bearing technology used.

What I can tell by what Corsair puts on the package, those specs should be accurate.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> NEVER believe the specs they put on the package unless you can track them down to a reliable OEM.
> 
> Corsair's new SP & AP series fans look impressive for what they offer. They may cost a tad too much, but that depends on the bearing technology used.
> 
> What I can tell by what Corsair puts on the package, those specs should be accurate.


yea i am very impressed by the results i am getting from the quiet edition of the fans. i really wish i had bought the performance edition fans and just used the volt limiter thing that comes with them if the fans were too loud. but the quiet edition fans running at full are indeed very quiet


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm always in two minds about buying high end fans just to limit them most of the time.

A limited Gentle Typhoon for example, has a "bad-range" where you can hear the motor in the 610-1080 RPM range (~4v to 7v) on the 1850 RPM model, but have a lower range on the 1450 RPM model.

The question always comes down to, where is the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## Elohim

I'm curious what you have to say about the Zalman FDB fans, i never had one, but they are pretty cheap over here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I'm curious what you have to say about the Zalman FDB fans, i never had one, but they are pretty cheap over here.


I'm nicer to them than some of the others in the list.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Not that I'm in the market for new fans, but I can't wait to see how the competition stacks up to what I already consider one of the best fans out there (and since I use 18 of them on my main water cooling rig at one time, I know just how well they cool and how quiet they are) stack up against my favorite fan ... the Gentle Typhoon AP-14.

I used to run AP-30's and dial the speed back (full speed was just WAY too much noise) and I found the perfect (for me at least) balance between noise and cooling on my RX360 was right around 1400 RPM, so when it came time for a loop upgrade, AP-14's were my natural choice.


----------



## JorundJ

Wonderful work! I'm amazed by the detail and clarity of the article. Looking forward to see the rest!


----------



## Tator Tot

Just a bit of some news to add to the thread, thanks to animal0307 & CorsairGeorge I will have more fans to add to the round-up.

I'll update with the Corsair offerings once I confirm which ones are being sent, but Animal is sending me one of Phanteks' 140mm fans to add to this list.

Considering the lack of high-end 140mm fans on the market, that's a bit of a joy to me.


----------



## Elohim

I'd like to send you a few, but this a bit to expensive, since i'm living overseas. ´But if possible, try to get the TY-141 and the Prolimatech Vortex 140.


----------



## Laylow

This is great, looking forward to the results from the 140mm fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I'd like to send you a few, but this a bit to expensive, since i'm living overseas. ´But if possible, try to get the TY-141 and the Prolimatech Vortex 140.


Problem with getting fans is that they're usually not free shipping and such small products.

I'm trying to procure more fans at the moment, but I won't list them for testing until I get them. Like wise, a majority of the 120mm & 140mm fans were tested over a couple month's period. So I at least have some backup in the manner.


----------



## Tator Tot

So George just confirmed;

I'll be getting 2 of each:

SP120 High Performance

SP120 Quiet Edition

AF120 High Performance

AF120 Quiet Edition

AF140 Quiet Edition

All 3 quiet editions fans will be added to the round-up with the Performance fans added to my performance fan round-up that comes after this one.


----------



## Conspiracy

Awesome!

this fan round up showdown is looking really good


----------



## TFL Replica

So many fraudulent fan bearing specs. Kudos to Tator for exposing them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> So many fraudulent fan bearing specs. Kudos to Tator for exposing them.


You have no idea how common this is in the fan market.

As just a bit of a clue in, there's only about 4 type's of bearings:

Sleeve

Ball

Fluid Dynamic

Magnetic

Everyone has special names for some of these though. So it all gets a bit convoluted.

This isn't even on the partner / consumer side of things either. Sintec, Hysint, Duro, Hydro Wave, PDB, etc

Those are all bearing name types from OEMs / Manufacturers that tell you NOTHING about what type of bearing it is.

"Hydro Wave" tells you it's some type of bearing that uses Hydrodynamics, but that could be one of the many variations of sleeve bearings or a fluid dynamic type bearing.


----------



## adridu59

Its not illegal to lie on the specs ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Its not illegal to lie on the specs ?


Yes & No, while it could be considered some form of false advertisement; you'd have to get enough folks out there to complain and file a class action lawsuit.

Like wise, these guys often leave out information which make the practical information more relevant.

Say a fan is rated at 15dB-A; is that an extrapolated value? Or is that a value taken in a chamber that's perfectly quiet (0dB-A, but also impossible.)

While these guys are giving you numbers, they're not putting them in the relative context.

Fans will actually push more & less air based on the air pressure of your environment. Like wise, the static pressure changes in those environments as well.

More so, trademarking or copy-writing a name for something, is not illegal. So if they want to call their bearing "SuperMega DeluxFlo" but it's really just a rifle bearing, it's not illegal.


----------



## zinfinion

Waiting to find out what the Noctua bearings are is so intense.

Also, I'm presuming the reasoning behind 140mm is same volume of air at a lower RPM and dB than an equivalent 120mm, with the option for more volume of air at roughly the same RPM and dB?

If so, what's the deal with so many recent cases having 120mm as the only option on the front? I want 140s all the way. I'd also like to see a mid-tower with the drive bays completely removed and the case front moved back about 5 inches. Just slap a single SSD behind the mobo tray.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like wise, these guys often leave out information which make the practical information more relevant.
> 
> Say a fan is rated at 15dB-A; is that an extrapolated value? Or is that a value taken in a chamber that's perfectly quiet (0dB-A, but also impossible.)
> 
> While these guys are giving you numbers, they're not putting them in the relative context.
> 
> Fans will actually push more & less air based on the air pressure of your environment. Like wise, the static pressure changes in those environments as well.
> 
> More so, trademarking or copy-writing a name for something, is not illegal. So if they want to call their bearing "SuperMega DeluxFlo" but it's really just a rifle bearing, it's not illegal.


Yeah, my concern was more about manufacturers that put like FDB on their spec sheet while the fan is Rifle.

lol, who wants to start an OCN Class Action thread ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Waiting to find out what the Noctua bearings are is so intense.
> Also, I'm presuming the reasoning behind 140mm is same volume of air at a lower RPM and dB than an equivalent 120mm, with the option for more volume of air at roughly the same RPM and dB?
> If so, what's the deal with so many recent cases having 120mm as the only option on the front? I want 140s all the way. I'd also like to see a mid-tower with the drive bays completely removed and the case front moved back about 5 inches. Just slap a single SSD behind the mobo tray.


140mm fans generally work better as exhaust than Intake to to drive-cages being in the way.

Smaller diameter fans offer greater static pressure which helps the airflow stay more focused and push through obstacles. 120mm happens to be a happy balance between quiet & pressure when it comes to pushing air through drive cages.

140mm fans due to their longer blades, which allow them to gather more air to move, have less pressure and become less potent in that application.

This is a big reason why, if you see a case with a 2x0mm fan mount in the front that doesn't let you use 120mm fans (at least), then you should avoid that. Since most of the 200mm fans airflow is just being tossed against the drive cages but only a small portion is making it into the main cavity of the chassis to provide fresh air to your components.

For me, I like having lots of storage. I have 8 HDD's and an SSD. So having 120mm fans in the front of the case makes sense for me.

Though, I'm probably going to move back to ATX & get a Fractal Design Define R4 once I switch since I do enjoy a quiet experience. What I'll do most likely, in that case, is utilize the bottom & side panel fan mounts as my main airflow producers with the included 140mm's just being at the front to cool the drives.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Yeah, my concern was more about manufacturers that put like FDB on their spec sheet while the fan is Rifle.
> lol, who wants to start an OCN Class Action thread ?


Not me, I'd rather not deal with anything legal. I'd rather inform users and have them make a judgment call based on their own experiences & impressions rather than relying purely on rated specs and more on the scientific data that can be given.


----------



## zinfinion

Awesome info Tator Tot.









I definitely know lots of builders like a ton of storage bays, I'm on the weird other end of OCN. microATX has just one slot too few for me (GPU/Physx/Sound, need 5 slots) hence my desire to see a bayless ATX design that could have 3x 140mm up front, which would work fine in this instance thanks to no resistance from bays.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Awesome info Tator Tot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely know lots of builders like a ton of storage bays, I'm on the weird other end of OCN. microATX has just one slot too few for me (GPU/Physx/Sound, need 5 slots) hence my desire to see a bayless ATX design that could have 3x 140mm up front, which would work fine in this instance thanks to no resistance from bays.




(sorry for being OT)


----------



## zinfinion

So close, yet so far. Slice off the top and this is pretty much spot on. And yeah, apologies for getting somewhat off-topic.


----------



## Tator Tot

We're fine, it's all about fans and their dynamics.


----------



## Vlodaf

No Eloops? Too bad, would like to see how they compare to your other fans







, especially since I need a fan that I can use to pull. I have one and when it has room to breathe it is brilliant.
Also interesting to see how many manufacturers are lying about their bearings. Bought a Spectre Pro 140 because of the FDB bearings. Then again, there isn't another 140mm fan right now that suits my needs.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for being OT)


What case is that? Almost perfect if the top were cut off like *zinfinion* said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So close, yet so far. Slice off the top and this is pretty much spot on. And yeah, apologies for getting somewhat off-topic.


Should check out my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318963/the-ultimate-air-cooling-case

Sorry if I'm derailing your thread Tator Tot! Great info about the bearings. I absolutely hate it when manufacturers make up some bs names for something ordinary. Should be punishable to chopping off index fingers!


----------



## Elohim

www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/811x455/2010/12/Lian_Li_PC-X500FX_001.jpg

Lian Li X500FX, and i think its perfect as it is, since its absolutley beautiful.

Ontopic:

protechnic.us/Bearing01.html

this is a lil Info on the FDB thats used by the BeQuiet Silent Wings.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/811x455/2010/12/Lian_Li_PC-X500FX_001.jpg
> Lian Li X500FX, and i think its perfect as it is, since its absolutley beautiful.
> Ontopic:
> protechnic.us/Bearing01.html
> this is a lil Info on the FDB thats used by the BeQuiet Silent Wings.


That is really a great looking case. I wish I got one of those instead of my Silverstone TJ-10! I'm really pondering what I'm going to do about another "silent" build for Haswell. I'm thinking about making my own custom case like the one I drew in my thread.

I have a 120mm Silent Wing 2 and an 800 rpm Eloop coming in later today. I can give a rough comparison between the two.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> No Eloops? Too bad, would like to see how they compare to your other fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , especially since I need a fan that I can use to pull. I have one and when it has room to breathe it is brilliant.
> Also interesting to see how many manufacturers are lying about their bearings. Bought a Spectre Pro 140 because of the FDB bearings. Then again, there isn't another 140mm fan right now that suits my needs.


When I was buying fans, they were not out yet.

I already spent the cash on a second Multiframe so I could destroy it.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I definitely know lots of builders like a ton of storage bays, I'm on the weird other end of OCN. microATX has just one slot too few for me (GPU/Physx/Sound, need 5 slots) hence my desire to see a bayless ATX design that could have 3x 140mm up front, which would work fine in this instance thanks to no resistance from bays.


My ABS Canyon 965 in my "The Betty" build has 3 140mm fans up front and is bayless.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> When I was buying fans, they were not out yet.
> 
> I already spent the cash on a second Multiframe so I could destroy it.


Fair enough







. They are better than the Multiframe fans imo, so mayne you could try them at some point in the future... What did you find when opening up the multiframe fan? It has some kind of magnetic bearing hasn't it?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I already spent the cash on a second Multiframe so I could destroy it.


OUCH








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> My ABS Canyon 965 in my "The Betty" build has 3 140mm fans up front and is bayless.


That's a Lian X2000 wich is the big brother of the X500FX i linked earlier.


----------



## Conspiracy

i wish there was a newer updated guide to fan arrangement in your case explaining the different types of fans for intake vs exhaust and ones for heatsinks and rads.

im somewhat clueless the ideal setup for have efficient cooling. not really interested in trying to drop my temps drastically since with my setup i would gain at most a couple *C.

but stuff like do you want like higher cfm fans for intake and exhaust compared to whats on your heatsink, but have the fans on the heatsink have higher static pressure. and all that stuff. just a more detailed guide


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i wish there was a newer updated guide to fan arrangement in your case explaining the different types of fans for intake vs exhaust and ones for heatsinks and rads.
> im somewhat clueless the ideal setup for have efficient cooling. not really interested in trying to drop my temps drastically since with my setup i would gain at most a couple *C.
> but stuff like do you want like higher cfm fans for intake and exhaust compared to whats on your heatsink, but have the fans on the heatsink have higher static pressure. and all that stuff. just a more detailed guide


I might do some testing with differenct fan configurations when I have got all my parts (I have some extra fans anyway), will let you know my results.


----------



## nagle3092

You need to get some Swiftech Helixs tator.


----------



## ohhgourami

I got my Silent Wings 2 and 800rpm Eloop!

I can definitely say that the 800rpm Eloop is completely inaudible at 1m away. And can probably say the same for the SW2 at 800 rpm. At 1500rpm the SW2 is still quiet but definitely audible. Both don't push out that much air compared to fans like Scythe Slipstreams or TY-140. I would say they push about as much air as GTs or Noctuas at the same speed.

I think the SW2s are my new favorite "silent" case fan. I'd be more than happy to have only that much noise when gaming. Still, they are damn expensive and not PWM. TY-140s are on heatsink duty.


----------



## animal0307

Those eLoops look pretty interesting. I wonder what their static pressure is since they don't have type blades and looks more like a turbine to me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are better than the Multiframe fans imo, so mayne you could try them at some point in the future... What did you find when opening up the multiframe fan? It has some kind of magnetic bearing hasn't it?


Noiseblocker's Nano-SLI Bearing is, to all my knowledge (and some dead Noiseblocker's) a "Hydro Dynamic Bearing" of sorts.
They're using something other than brass to sleeve the shaft (probably where that Nano-SLI stuff comes from) and then the whole bearing itself is filled with oil (seems to be a special blend as well, not the same viscosity or color of what I typically find) sealed up air tight, and then magnets are added to both ends for balance. Like wise, it also has a large magnetic field to help with that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> You need to get some Swiftech Helixs tator.


From what everyone has said, they weren't that good so they were not top-picks to grab. I'd like to give them a shot, but they're the same as Titan Kukri's I do believe, which were rather meh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Those eLoops look pretty interesting. I wonder what their static pressure is since they don't have type blades and looks more like a turbine to me.


Pressure on them isn't amazing

1500 RPM / 58 CFM / 1.47mmH20 / 21dB

Rated at least.

BeQuiet and some other brands have similar results, Noctua's the best when it comes to pressure vs RPM, noise, or Airflow.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Noiseblocker's Nano-SLI Bearing is, to all my knowledge (and some dead Noiseblocker's) a "Hydro Dynamic Bearing" of sorts.
> 
> They're using something other than brass to sleeve the shaft (probably where that Nano-SLI stuff comes from) and then the whole bearing itself is filled with oil (seems to be a special blend as well, not the same viscosity or color of what I typically find) sealed up air tight, and then magnets are added to both ends for balance. Like wise, it also has a large magnetic field to help


R.I.P. Noiseblockers







. Finally a company that doesn't just sell a sleeve bearing under a fancy name... Not that I expected that their bearing aren't really good. Especially their second generation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Those eLoops look pretty interesting. I wonder what their static pressure is since they don't have type blades and looks more like a turbine to me.


Well, according to the specs it isn't that high as Mr. Tator pointed out, but the reviews I have seen on them (can't test it myself since I don't have a heatsink or rad to test it on), they work really well pushing air through obstructions like rads and heatsinks. Don't use them with something obstructing their intake side though, they make a real racket that way.


----------



## ZeVo

Any chance of getting NZXT FN-140RB or the FZ? Really curious on how they'd compare against others.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> You need to get some Swiftech Helixs tator.
> 
> 
> 
> From what everyone has said, they weren't that good so they were not top-picks to grab. I'd like to give them a shot, but they're the same as Titan Kukri's I do believe, which were rather meh.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Those eLoops look pretty interesting. I wonder what their static pressure is since they don't have type blades and looks more like a turbine to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pressure on them isn't amazing
> 
> 1500 RPM / 58 CFM / 1.47mmH20 / 21dB
> 
> Rated at least.
> 
> BeQuiet and some other brands have similar results, Noctua's the best when it comes to pressure vs RPM, noise, or Airflow.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Well, according to the specs it isn't that high as Mr. Tator pointed out, but the reviews I have seen on them (can't test it myself since I don't have a heatsink or rad to test it on), they work really well pushing air through obstructions like rads and heatsinks. Don't use them with something obstructing their intake side though, they make a real racket that way.


I had a set of those Titan Kukris, Meh is right. I was very unimpressed. Loud, felt cheap, and they didn't feel like they pushed as much air as I expected. The on;y thing they had going for them in my opinion was that they are PWM and came with rubber "screws"

I didn't think the eLoons would be amazing but it is an interesting concept that has a sound theory behind. Wonder if they refine the design or try something else


----------



## Vlodaf

They got 140mm and 180mm eLoops coming in the next few months and I believe they were working on pressure optimized versions too


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> They got 140mm and 180mm eLoops coming in the next few months and I believe they were working on pressure optimized versions too


Where?


----------



## Vlodaf

Some German site where Noiseblocker answered questions. There is a link to it in the Eloop thread on OCN


----------



## Atham

Yay for this Round Up. I can't wait until it is done. Good job


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'm nicer to them than some of the others in the list.


I'm going to take a wild guess and say the BitFenix Spectres and Spectre Pros get some harsh treatment. I bought the 140mm Spectre Pros based on some reviews and recommendations and have to say
I'm completely unimpressed. They only become tolerable around the 7v range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just a bit of some news to add to the thread, thanks to animal0307 & CorsairGeorge I will have more fans to add to the round-up.
> 
> I'll update with the Corsair offerings once I confirm which ones are being sent, but Animal is sending me one of Phanteks' 140mm fans to add to this list.
> Considering the lack of high-end 140mm fans on the market, that's a bit of a joy to me.


Looking forward to those. I've seen some reviews on the Phanteks that make them look like surprisingly good, albeit expensive fans. Too bad Cougar Vortexes aren't in the mix, I'd love to see you find they stack up, but, again, it's a cost issue. I had some 120s and have some 140s and love them.


----------



## chinesethunda

more fan tests, awesome. I'm hoping between all the fan testings, people can just kinda look and not have to keep asking what's the best fan, because personally i think there's many threads asking so.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> R.I.P. Noiseblockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finally a company that doesn't just sell a sleeve bearing under a fancy name... Not that I expected that their bearing are really good. Especially their second generation.


While NanoSLI bearing may not be advanced as the name might suggest; it's a good bearing. One of the best types available.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Any chance of getting NZXT FN-140RB or the FZ? Really curious on how they'd compare against others.


FN-140RB is in my possession, I could add it into the mix. I have an two FX-140's that will go into the performance fan round-up.

One of them is busted though, since a blade broke during testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess and say the BitFenix Spectres and Spectre Pros get some harsh treatment. I bought the 140mm Spectre Pros based on some reviews and recommendations and have to say
> I'm completely unimpressed. They only become tolerable around the 7v range.
> Looking forward to those. I've seen some reviews on the Phanteks that make them look like surprisingly good, albeit expensive fans. Too bad Cougar Vortexes aren't in the mix, I'd love to see you find they stack up, but, again, it's a cost issue. I had some 120s and have some 140s and love them.


Well I've already had a bit to say about the BitFenix fans in the 2nd post, so...









Cougar Vortex fans with the HDB are actually on the way. Well, two of the 140mm's, one to kill and one to test.

I may get more, but that's seriously expensive cost wise.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> While NanoSLI bearing may not be advanced as the name might suggest; it's a good bearing. One of the best available


I know they are really good I meant to say "aren't" in that sentence :/ They are absolutely awesome bearings, I can only hear the motor make a sound on my eloops and only at high rpms.

Are you planning on getting a TY-141 as well? Since it is apperantly quieter than the TY-140, and it seems they also stopped making the 140.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> I know they are really good I meant to say "aren't" in that sentence :/ They are absolutely awesome bearings, I can only hear the motor make a sound on my eloops and only at high rpms.
> Are you planning on getting a TY-141 as well? Since it is apperantly quieter than the TY-140, and it seems they also stopped making the 140.


I'd like to, but I make no promises.

TY-140, TY-141, & TY-143 are all staying in production. The TY-140 was one of my favorite 140mm fans, but I wish it was in a standard 140mm housing.

Though, the X-Silent 140, which has rifle bearing, some good pressure, and nice looks.

Though, they should have used the X-Silent line as a range for LED colored lighting but made an alternate version out of PVC & PC plastics so that it would have less resonance.

Not that the resonance is loud or anywhere close to annoying, but it's minute and there. Any form of spectrum analysis and you can see it. Like wise, it's just a characteristic of transparent plastics like that, and can be felt or noticed when doing vibration tests.


----------



## Vlodaf

Aren't they advertising the X-silent fans as an HDB bearing as well? And where I live you can't get the ty-140 anywhere anymore, hence why I assumed they stopped producing it. What is that EHFB bearing the 140 supposedly has anyway? Fancy sleeve/rifle bearing again?


----------



## Elohim

I Always assumed that the TY-140 uses a sleevle bearing. The TY-141 is actually a Bit louder (dBA) but has a cleaner Sound, especially at lower rpms.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Aren't they advertising the X-silent fans as an HDB bearing as well? And where I live you can't get the ty-140 anywhere anymore, hence why I assumed they stopped producing it. What is that EHFB bearing the 140 supposedly has anyway? Fancy sleeve/rifle bearing again?


X-Silent said it uses a "Liquid State" bearing, but that's a "whatever that means" type scenario.

Enhanced HyperFlow Bearing is an HDB. Fancy name on it is all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I Always assumed that the TY-140 uses a sleevle bearing. The TY-141 is actually a Bit louder (dBA) but has a cleaner Sound, especially at lower rpms.


Nope, it's an HDB.


----------



## Vlodaf

Wow that is pretty nice for a fairly low cost fan (TY-140), for it to have a proper hdb bearing.Elohim, would you recommend using either the 140 or 141?


----------



## Tator Tot

It's MSRP is $15, but it's a bare-bones packaged.

No packing material, short cable, no screws even. They kept the costs down in the best way possible.


----------



## Vlodaf

I know, but most people have spare screws laying around and a cable extensions cost you about €5,-, still a pretty good price taking everything into consideration.

And at least the cable is braided...


----------



## Elohim

well the TY-140 got sold for ~6€ over here just like the X-Silent 140. The newer TY-141 starts at 7€. For comparison, the Noctua P14 costs around 20€ lol


----------



## Vlodaf

Yeah the pricing is really nice, but (price difference aside), would you recommend the 'old' TY-140 or the 'new' TY-141?


----------



## Elohim

personally i prefer the double ball bearing of the TY-141 since the TY-140 tends do make some weird noises when undervolted. But i guess that's personal preference.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Yeah the pricing is really nice, but (price difference aside), would you recommend the 'old' TY-140 or the 'new' TY-141?


The newer TY-140's are less quirky when undervolted but all of them are fine when used during PWM function.

TY-141 is definitely more audible on the bearing side, but not bad.

The TY-143 is the fan to get if you want "UNLIMITED POWAH" though.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The newer TY-140's are less quirky when undervolted but all of them are fine when used during PWM function.
> 
> TY-141 is definitely more audible on the bearing side, but not bad.
> 
> The TY-143 is the fan to get if you want "UNLIMITED POWAH" though.










:thumb:

I'm running 2x TY-143 on cooler and 3x TY-140 on case. Work fantastic. (not a pun) TY-140 and TY-143 run same speed in 660-680rpm range on X58A-UD5 motherboard. That's as slow as the TY-143 will idle. TY-140 will drop to 610rpm

On X58A-UD3R movo TY-143 would idle down to 605rpm and TY-140 at 635rpm.







Gremlins I guess.
Fan speeds TY-140 & TY-143 on same PWM signal
TY-140 635 800 860 915 975 1010 1080 1110 1150 1215 1220 1270 1305 1330rpm
TY-143 605 800 950 1110 1260 1400 1550 1700 1850 2000 2150 2300 2400 2500rpm


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The newer TY-140's are less quirky when undervolted but all of them are fine when used during PWM function.
> 
> TY-141 is definitely more audible on the bearing side, but not bad.
> 
> The TY-143 is the fan to get if you want "UNLIMITED POWAH" though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I'm running 2x TY-143 on cooler and 3x TY-140 on case. Work fantastic. (not a pun) TY-140 and TY-143 run same speed in 660-680rpm range on X58A-UD5 motherboard. That's as slow as the TY-143 will idle. TY-140 will drop to 610rpm
> 
> On X58A-UD3R movo TY-143 would idle down to 605rpm and TY-140 at 635rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gremlins I guess.
> Fan speeds TY-140 & TY-143 on same PWM signal
> TY-140 635 800 860 915 975 1010 1080 1110 1150 1215 1220 1270 1305 1330rpm
> TY-143 605 800 950 1110 1260 1400 1550 1700 1850 2000 2150 2300 2400 2500rpm
Click to expand...

I'm seeing 14 PWM increments. How are you setting your system to get those speeds?


----------



## toyz72

will you be doing the noctua's soon. looking forward to it.


----------



## Starbomba

Looking forward to the 140mm fan results. Need some good case fans, ever since i planned on giving my GT-2150's to my HTPC.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I'm seeing 14 PWM increments. How are you setting your system to get those speeds?


Just EasyTune6 for settings and Open Hardware Monitor for fan speed.
Nothing complicated.


----------



## Vlodaf

Have you tried out those Corsair fans yet Tator? How do you like them (the 140 in particular)?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Have you tried out those Corsair fans yet Tator? How do you like them (the 140 in particular)?


I won't get a shot till Monday, just got back from work and I have a few other things to do first.

I'm pullin a double tomorrow as well. I set aside time Monday for it though. As well as more writing & testing.


----------



## Vlodaf

Good! Looking forward to it. I want to buy one or two more 140mm fans, so it'll be interesting to see what you find of them. Currently looking at getting either the TY-140 (though I probably won't be able to get it anywhere), BeQuiet SilentWings 2, Corsair AF 140, Cougar Vortex or the Noiseblocker PK-2 (I know you said in the other thread it has some kind of sleeve bearing, but according to Noiseblocker it has the same bearing as the Multiframe series, so what is up with that)?


----------



## Tator Tot

Eloop, Multiframe, & BlackSilent Pro are NanoSLI Bearing

BlackSilent (normals) are just a sleeve bearing.


----------



## cloppy007

Anybody knows what's the difference between TY-140 and the TY-147? In that page they've got the same stats...


----------



## Elohim

they are the Same, just different colors


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Eloop, Multiframe, & BlackSilent Pro are NanoSLI Bearing
> 
> BlackSilent (normals) are just a sleeve bearing.


Ah, you were talking about the XK series (had no idea they both were called blacksilent)... Anyways, looking forward to seeing more tests tomorrow


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> they are the Same, just different colors


Such a big number bump made me think it's more than just a colour change.


----------



## Elohim

TY-140: original blade design, EHFBearing
TY-141: new blade design, 2ball bearing
TY-143: orginal blade design, 2ball bearing, higher rpm range, red/orange
TY-145: new blade design, 2ball bearing, black/white (=black/white version of the TY-141)
TY-147: original blade design, EHFBearing, Black/White (=b/w version of the TY-140)


----------



## wompwomp

in for da results.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TY-140: original blade design, EHFBearing
> TY-141: new blade design, 2ball bearing
> TY-143: orginal blade design, 2ball bearing, higher rpm range, red/orange
> TY-145: new blade design, 2ball bearing, black/white (=black/white version of the TY-141)
> TY-147: original blade design, EHFBearing, Black/White (=b/w version of the TY-140)


Thank god their names make so much sense


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TY-140: original blade design, EHFBearing
> TY-141: new blade design, 2ball bearing
> TY-143: orginal blade design, 2ball bearing, higher rpm range, red/orange
> TY-145: new blade design, 2ball bearing, black/white (=black/white version of the TY-141)
> TY-147: original blade design, EHFBearing, Black/White (=b/w version of the TY-140)


Thanks, +rep. I'd like to see a radiator/heatsink comparison of the performance of the 141 and the 140.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Thanks, +rep. I'd like to see a radiator/heatsink comparison of the performance of the 141 and the 140.


Ask and you shall receive: http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/luefter/520-test-nanoxia-und-thermalright-140-mm-luefter.html?showall=0&start=5. The TY-141 cools a bit better, but is also 3db louder.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> they are the Same, just different colors


TY-147 also has a new PWM IC, they're not advertising it, but I asked my Thermalright guy about it, and he said they got a new PWM IC and adjusted some settings to give a better experience to the users with more precision in terms of RPM and less noise when undervolted or turned down in duty cycle.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive: http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/luefter/520-test-nanoxia-und-thermalright-140-mm-luefter.html?showall=0&start=5. The TY-141 cools a bit better, but is also 3db louder.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TY-147 also has a new PWM IC, they're not advertising it, but I asked my Thermalright guy about it, and he said they got a new PWM IC and adjusted some settings to give a better experience to the users with more precision in terms of RPM and less noise when undervolted or turned down in duty cycle.


Interesting... thank you very much!


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem.

Cougar Vortex 120mm (normal), 120mm PWM, & 140mm all showed up today.

Still waiting on Phantecs & Cougar 120mm / 140mm Hyper-Spin models.

Some initial impressions of the Corsair fans were taken as well. Nothing really important to talk about, but I can confirm they use a real Hydro Dynamic Bearing; but more on that later.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Cougar Vortex 120mm (normal), 120mm PWM, & 140mm all showed up today.
> Still waiting on Phantecs & Cougar 120mm / 140mm Hyper-Spin models.
> 
> Some initial impressions of the Corsair fans were taken as well. Nothing really important to talk about, but I can confirm they use a real Hydro Dynamic Bearing; but more on that later.


I hope those Corsair fans are good, I just ordered one







. At least they really have HDB bearings.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm working on taking the Cougar fan apart without killing it.

Since it claims to be an HDB, that shouldn't be too hard; it just takes patience.

GeLID Wing 12 & Wing 14 fans are here as well, they'll be added but it'll take time for me to figure out the bearing classification and if it's good or not.


----------



## CramComplex

Hmm...the Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1600 are on clearance sale for $4.88...I wonder if I should pick them up to replace my old old old Scythe Slip Streams 1.6k on my server...can't wait for the results of the tests!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hmm...the Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1600 are on clearance sale for $4.88...I wonder if I should pick them up to replace my old old old Scythe Slip Streams 1.6k on my server...can't wait for the results of the tests!


Do so, better bearing & accurate airflow rating


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hmm...the Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1600 are on clearance sale for $4.88...I wonder if I should pick them up to replace my old old old Scythe Slip Streams 1.6k on my server...can't wait for the results of the tests!


Where?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hmm...the Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1600 are on clearance sale for $4.88...I wonder if I should pick them up to replace my old old old Scythe Slip Streams 1.6k on my server...can't wait for the results of the tests!


AFAICT, these are the same as the old Scythe S-Flex fans. Whether Scythe or TR, they alsways did pretty well.

Just where can you get them for $4.88?


----------



## Tator Tot

S-Flex, Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, & Thermalright FDB are all made by ADDA.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> S-Flex, Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, & Thermalright FDB are all made by ADDA.


I'd give you a +rep for that if I could.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I'd give you a +rep for that if I could.


Well you could, but I won't give away trade secrets.









Sorry for the lack of updates to the roundup over the past two weeks but I worked 2 of my days off and had friends birthdays the other two (as well as some Halo 4.)

I'll get on back to this next week. As well as have some nice detailed info about new fans I'm adding as well.


----------



## CramComplex

So wait...both the Scythe Slip Stream 1600 and TR-FDB-12-1600? I have 2 Scythe S-Flex FDB and the size of the motors are different...the S-Flex has a bigger motor than the Slip Streams.

There are 3 TR-FDB-12-1600 at my local shop via CanadaComputers @ Kennedy Rd. dunno how many are there at their online store...they're on clearance.

So it's a buy right? Cool...will have pics up on the weekend.

@Tator: I've got an extra used Scythe Kazemaru 2 140mm w/ 120mm mounting holes @ 1.2k rpm I can send you if you want to test it out too.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> So wait...both the Scythe Slip Stream 1600 and TR-FDB-12-1600? I have 2 Scythe S-Flex FDB and the size of the motors are different...the S-Flex has a bigger motor than the Slip Streams.
> 
> There are 3 TR-FDB-12-1600 at my local shop via CanadaComputers @ Kennedy Rd. dunno how many are there at their online store...they're on clearance.
> 
> So it's a buy right? Cool...will have pics up on the weekend.
> 
> @Tator: I've got an extra used Scythe Kazemaru 2 140mm w/ 120mm mounting holes @ 1.2k rpm I can send you if you want to test it out too.


Not quite.

The Scythe Slip Stream is an entirely different animal. For one thing, it has sleeve bearings where the S-Flexes and TR FDB's have Sony FDB's.

You should look at the various fan pages I have in my Megahalems study (item 1 in my sig). The pics show the Slip Streams, the S-Flexes and a TR FDB. The latter two are the same (we now have confirmation from Tator Tot). The Slip Stream is not the same.

If you have S-Flexes (FDB) you will already know what the TR FDB's are like, but just with slightly differing speeds.


----------



## Conspiracy

hope the testing is going smoothly. cant wait to see some results









i think at the end of your tests if you pick one fan that you personally think is the winner you should also chose one that is like the best value bang for your buck fan as well. not sure but as of right now it seems like the twin pack of these new corsair fans is a pretty solid deal getting 2 fans for $23 dollars is good just not sure how they compare to everything else


----------



## 72bluenova

Are you testing any Lepa fans?


----------



## CramComplex

uote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> *snip*
> 
> If you have S-Flexes (FDB) you will already know what the TR FDB's are like, but just with slightly differing speeds.


I already have 2 S-Flexes in stock...should I just skip them or just get it because it's on clearance and just in-case types of situations?


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> hope the testing is going smoothly. cant wait to see some results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think at the end of your tests if you pick one fan that you personally think is the winner you should also chose one that is like the best value bang for your buck fan as well. not sure but as of right now it seems like the twin pack of these new corsair fans is a pretty solid deal getting 2 fans for $23 dollars is good just not sure how they compare to everything else


I'm not exactly an expert and I don't have any testing equipment but from my experience with the Quiet edition AF120 they're good looking fans with average airflow/noise but a terrible ticking noise when used with (some, not sure if all) fan controllers.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'll take it, and no; the Slipstreams are made by someone else.

The S-Flex, Thermalright FDB, & Zalman ZM-F3-FDB are all the same besides RPM levels though.


----------



## Elohim

I want updates


----------



## Tator Tot

I want free time


----------



## Bing

Great thread ! Thanks, can't wait to see the results !









Btw, since your last review on TY-140, just fyi, your should try TY-143, if you like TY-140, I bet you will love it. Except for the color, I hate it.









Too bad we live so far away, otherwise I'd sent you one of these.











The specification, since its not officially listed at TR's web site yet.


----------



## nubbinator

I'd actually love the TY-143 if it had yellow blades...then again I want to do a custom CMYK build with a modded NZXT Source 210.


----------



## Tator Tot

Which version of Thermalright's site are you using?

It's been listed with specs for awhile, for me at least.

http://www.thermalright.com/products/index.php?act=data&cat_id=16&id=201

I have X-Mas shopping to do, but a new TY-140, TY-141, TY-143, & TY-147 are all fans I'd like to pick up.


----------



## KipH

Have you met that other fan guy?
Here

More fan info than I ever knew existed...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice thread...

Give this one a look.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Have you met that other fan guy?
> Here
> More fan info than I ever knew existed...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice thread...
> Give this one a look.


I watch all the fan threads. While I'm going to be exploring the 3 aspects of performance that are easily (and scientifically) testable; I do enjoy watching those heatsink comparisons.

Though, using a fan on a Heatsink leaves out an important observation; the effect static pressure has on temps.

Generally when you have a high static pressure & low noise fan (Noctua NF-F12 PWM) you can run into the issue of the fan actually performing worse on a heatsink or lower density radiator than a fan with lower static pressure but more airflow (Noctua NF-P12 PWM.)

The opposite can happen as well.

Black Ice GTX series rad would be a good place for a Noctua NF-F12 PWM, since the high static pressure would let the fan overcome the restrictions of the radiator, and cool it better.

On the inverse, a Black Ice GTS series rad would be a good place for the Noctua NF-P12 PWM. Since that fan has more airflow than pressure (when scaled for comparison) and this radiator is designed for that specific scenario.

In the current market, the need for restrictive surfaces is high to some degree; but the actual demand is low since we've been slowly moving to more silence oriented computing.

The T.R.U.E. Rev A was far more restrictive as a heatsink than the Rev B or Rev C and performed better because of it (after you lapped that awful base at least) but that made it expensive to produce and less appealing to some folks.

Same with the Inferno vs Silver Arrow.

Though, on air cooling, it makes less sense to have super restrictive heatsinks; as you just have to cool one sources. Though I'd rather have a Black Ice GTX 360 to cool a CPU & GPU system with Push/Pull high pressure fans, then use more radiators & more fans.


----------



## kmac20

Great thread man! Thanks a lot for the info.

I'm just wondering though, is it _more consolidated_ somewhere? A spreadsheet perhaps, where I can sort by measured DBA, airflow, etc? So far I haven't seen a post that easily sums up how each fan ranks and stacks up to the others.

I did read your fan blurbs, but it makes it a bit more difficult to compare #s when theres text in between. Makes it harder (for me at least) to recognize and play with the #s because I get distracted by the written aspects. Not that your info/blurbs aren't great and summarizing, but its much easier for me to look at the #s and draw my own conclusions.

So! is this done somewhere yet? And if not, perhaps you could PM me some of the data you have, and I could put it into a spreadsheet _for you_? Totally up to you, just figured I'd offer to help in whatever way I can considering I'm gaining a lot of information. Only fair that I give back in some way to someone who has benevolently taken this on for nothing in return. You could do with it what you will if it gets done. Plus, if nothing else, the spreadsheet could be used to pre-sort the list to put into a post; once cannot sort tables in posts, but if it was presorted by some standard it would make perusing this extensive list much simpler.

Either way, kudos man! You have undertaken quite the project here. I'd rep ya if I could!


----------



## Tator Tot

If you're sure you want to make spreadsheets & graphs for me, I'd totally let you under-take that job!









I haven't actually put up my numbers yet. I'm holding off until I could actually do the graphing myself, as I have about half the fans tested at the moment.


----------



## kmac20

Admittedly I am not the best with excel and open office spreadsheet, What I can offer is my fingers, and my (very) fast typing "skillz dat killz".

I have no issues with the actual physical entering of data into columns/rows. For me this is an incredibly easy task. Past that I can do my best to make graphs with libreoffice, although once again past entering formulas and data my skills diminish somewhat.

I am _more than happy_ to give it a shot and try to enter all of this for you during my free time. Also more than happy to (attempt) to make the graphs. If nothing else, i'll get all the data into cells for you, and someone with more "graph skills" can press that fancy create graph button! Not that I'm horrible at making graphics there, I"m actually pretty decent at it. But my main selling point is my willingness to enter all of the data into the program!

Send me a pm or whatever amigo, i'm sure we could work out somethin!


----------



## doyll

@ Tator Tot
I love what you are doing here. great work!









@ kmac20
You sir, are almost as good as Tator Tot!


----------



## Tator Tot

Thanks man. I'm doing more fan taking-apart & testing at the moment. Probably some more writing tonight as well.

Currently I'm fighting to learn Google Docs to get the graphs setup properly and be able to display in a post on OCN.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thanks man. I'm doing more fan taking-apart & testing at the moment. Probably some more writing tonight as well.
> 
> Currently I'm fighting to learn Google Docs to get the graphs setup properly and be able to display in a post on OCN.


If you need any fans from Taiwan let me know. There are some odd oem's here that actually look good. But I am waiting eagerly for your results.
And I also want to know how you get Google doc graphs to post on OCN. I think I made a PDF of mine and posted that but it is a kludge.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> If you need any fans from Taiwan let me know. There are some odd oem's here that actually look good. But I am waiting eagerly for your results.
> And I also want to know how you get Google doc graphs to post on OCN. I think I made a PDF of mine and posted that but it is a kludge.


Docs Graphs will require me messing with the HTML which I haven't gotten to yet, cause I haven't gotten the graphs where I like them.

As for the fans, shoot me a PM of what you think looks interesting and I'll let you know.


----------



## Tator Tot

Mail just got delivered, and I got my Kaze Maru 2 in today.

So that's going to be added as well. Silverstone just released their FHP-141 which looks very interesting, but wouldn't fit into this round-up.

Perhaps gonna get that for the Performance fan round-up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> If you need any fans from Taiwan let me know. There are some odd oem's here that actually look good. But I am waiting eagerly for your results.
> And I also want to know how you get Google doc graphs to post on OCN. I think I made a PDF of mine and posted that but it is a kludge.


There's a fan that I'd like to get one day...A double bladed fan, can't recall the brand. Gonna have to look for the review I saw it in.
It was a taiwanese brand with a name that sounded like Shang Tsung


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Mail just got delivered, and I got my Kaze Maru 2 in today.
> 
> So that's going to be added as well. Silverstone just released their FHP-141 which looks very interesting, but wouldn't fit into this round-up.
> 
> Perhaps gonna get that for the Performance fan round-up.


Glad it arrived safe and not lost LOL


----------



## Tator Tot

Threw it on the bench, doesn't sound or act defective and has no damage. So I think it's good. Thanks again man.

I'm also surprised it showed up so fast.


----------



## wompwomp

Will you be adding some cougar fans?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Threw it on the bench, doesn't sound or act defective and has no damage. So I think it's good. Thanks again man.
> 
> I'm also surprised it showed up so fast.


Cool, glad to fuel your addiction. LOL

And yeah...not even a damn week since I sent it via regular mail...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Will you be adding some cougar fans?


Yes, 120mm & 140mm HDB, 120mm PWM HDB, & 140mm HyperSpin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Cool, glad to fuel your addiction. LOL
> 
> And yeah...not even a damn week since I sent it via regular mail...


And over a weekend no less. It was like, 4 business days to do a international shipment.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> If you need any fans from Taiwan let me know. There are some odd oem's here that actually look good. But I am waiting eagerly for your results.
> And I also want to know how you get Google doc graphs to post on OCN. I think I made a PDF of mine and posted that but it is a kludge.


See if you can find some of these!
I fell in love with them...


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> See if you can find some of these!
> I fell in love with them...


+rep


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> +rep


Thx! those are really gorgeous fans...I'd give an eye to get one or two lol


----------



## cloppy007

Any chance to see results of thermalright fans this week? I'd like to pull the trigger on 2 TY-147 that'll be using as front filtered air intake.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Any chance to see results of thermalright fans this week? I'd like to pull the trigger on 2 TY-147 that'll be using as front filtered air intake.


I'm using 3x TY-140 intakes in my R2 (front modified for same) and love them. All are PWM controlled with CPU_fan socket on mobo same as cooler. Love the setup.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Any chance to see results of thermalright fans this week? I'd like to pull the trigger on 2 TY-147 that'll be using as front filtered air intake.


If you're ok with the color scheme Ty-140's offer a great balance for case fans. I have 4 of them, two on my Silver Arrow as pull fans, and the other two as top intake and mid case fan respectively.
I'd reccomend them heartily.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> See if you can find some of these!
> I fell in love with them...


*ADDA AD1212MB-A71GL* for the *JouJye BW-1225P-LV*
*ADDA AS12012HB389B00* for the *JouJye BW-1238B-PWM*

Not exactly premium, but for the right price; could be good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Any chance to see results of thermalright fans this week? I'd like to pull the trigger on 2 TY-147 that'll be using as front filtered air intake.


I have a whole TY-140 review you can read.

I don't have the other TY 140mm models, not sure if/when I'm going to get them either.


----------



## KipH

I found them at PCHome. Any adveturous people can Google translate it, or order them international. They go for $1000Nt. That is about $30 us. a bit much.
Buy them 6000rpm fans here!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> *ADDA AD1212MB-A71GL* for the *JouJye BW-1225P-LV*
> *ADDA AS12012HB389B00* for the *JouJye BW-1238B-PWM*
> 
> Not exactly premium, but for the right price; could be good.
> 
> I have a whole TY-140 review you can read.
> 
> I don't have the other TY 140mm models, not sure if/when I'm going to get them either.


So ADDA is the oem for those fans?
Cool...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I found them at PCHome. Any adveturous people can Google translate it, or order them international. They go for $1000Nt. That is about $30 us. a bit much.
> Buy them 6000rpm fans here!


I think they look terrific, and are no slouches








I'd buy some...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> So ADDA is the oem for those fans?
> Cool...
> I think they look terrific, and are no slouches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy some...


Not worth $25 or $30 a fan. Worth more like... $15 & $20.

San Ace's would be a better option, or some of the panaflo & delta options.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like the convenient sleeved cable with molex and 4 pin connector, as well as the performance...


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I have a whole TY-140 review you can read.
> 
> I don't have the other TY 140mm models, not sure if/when I'm going to get them either.


Thank you very much... that totally convinced me


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I'm disappointed that the BitFenix Spectre Pro are not FDB. Spend all this money and not get what you paid for.
Hard to come by here for white led 120/140mm fans. To have 5x 140mm + 7x 120mm of these are very costly.

Not happy, but thank you for actually doing this.
Be nice if you had some Enermax TB Silence and some NZXT/Gelid to test with.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> Not happy, but thank you for actually doing this.
> Be nice if you had some Enermax TB Silence and some NZXT/Gelid to test with.


I have the NZXT FX & FZ 120/140 fans, as well as a GeLID Wing 12 & 14.

T.B. Silence are a line I'm looking at picking up, but I've already looked at them in the past. While nothing remarkable, they definitely hold some good value in the US when you can get them for less than $10 on the 120mm models & $15 for the 140mm models.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I'm disappointed that the BitFenix Spectre Pro are not FDB. Spend all this money and not get what you paid for.
> Hard to come by here for white led 120/140mm fans. To have 5x 140mm + 7x 120mm of these are very costly.
> Not happy, but thank you for actually doing this.
> Be nice if you had some Enermax TB Silence and some NZXT/Gelid to test with.


I know he has at least 1 Gelid








Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Cyclops

Hey, maybe you could send em over to me once you're finished with them so I can put them up here:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I have the NZXT FX & FZ 120/140 fans, as well as a GeLID Wing 12 & 14.
> 
> T.B. Silence are a line I'm looking at picking up, but I've already looked at them in the past. While nothing remarkable, they definitely hold some good value in the US when you can get them for less than $10 on the 120mm models & $15 for the 140mm models.


Spoiler please! How thes the Gelid Wing 14 compares against the TY-140?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Hey, maybe you could send em over to me once you're finished with them so I can put them up here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/


I gotta finish my testing first!









I'm considering doing a Piledriver test bed with an Archon & these fans, perhaps after I do the performance fan test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Spoiler please! How thes the Gelid Wing 14 compares against the TY-140?


Dunno yet, GeLID's have hit the bench yet. Just got the Corsair's on there this week, the AF140 was pretty good. Pushed more air than the TY-140 but didn't have nearly as much pressure. Nor was it as quiet.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I gotta finish my testing first!


Yippie!!! I really hope you have at least a pair since I need two for the whole suit







, great job non the less.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Yippie!!! I really hope you have at least a pair since I need two for the whole suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , great job non the less.


Nah, only have 1 of each.

I have two of only some of the fans, but watch open box & deals on NCIX & some of the other Canadian stores; they usually have the best deal on GeLID stuff.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Dunno yet, GeLID's have hit the bench yet. Just got the Corsair's on there this week, the AF140 was pretty good. Pushed more air than the TY-140 but didn't have nearly as much pressure. Nor was it as quiet.


I've heard mixed opinions on the Gelid's. They list the static pressure as 1.45mm H2O, I think they TY-140/7 will be better for what I need.

As for Corsair fans, I'm not expecting any miracles. They might look good, but I don't find them useful (for me).


----------



## doyll

I just noticed the Silverstone SST FHP 141 are now available.

$16.99 at NCIX
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=77923

$21.00 at Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056

£14.30 at Scan
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-silverstone-sst-fhp141-140x140x38mm-fhp-series-black-case-fan

Model No. SST-FHP141;
Color = Black;
Bearing = Dual ball bearing;
Speed Control = PWM
Rated Voltage = 12V DC
Start Voltage = ≦9V DC
Operating Range = 6.5V~13.8V DC
Rated Current = MAX 0.65Amp
Speed = Q:500~1200rpm; P:500~2000rpm
Airflow = 42.8~171 CFM
Static Pressure = 0.23~3.7 mm-H2O
Noise Level = 13.4~43.5 dBA(Max)
Life Time = 150,000 hours
Weight = 220g
Dimension = 140 x 140 x 38mm (overall); 120 x 120 x 38mm (mounting frame)


----------



## Tator Tot

$16.82 @ NCIX US

I know about it, as I've had my eye on it. Though, Silverstone & fans was not a good history.


----------



## doyll

Was thinking the same thing while posting the specs. 150,000 hour bearing life, 171cfm, 3.7mm H2O

Over 17 year of 24/7 use


----------



## ivanlabrie

they look promising, but the 171cfm rating seems doubtful...


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> $16.82 @ NCIX US
> 
> I know about it, as I've had my eye on it. Though, Silverstone & fans was not a good history.


No... AP-121 and 141 user here


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> No... AP-121 and 141 user here


What's wrong with these fans?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> What's wrong with these fans?


The AP-121 only moves 35cfms, and the AP-141 is too noisy for me.


----------



## cloppy007

Tator, have you seen Swiftech's Helix 140mm?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Tator, have you seen Swiftech's Helix 140mm?


Yeah, like the Helix 120mm, it's the same as the Titan Kukri 140mm.

The Titan Kukri 120mm was pretty awful in my opinion. Low static pressure, bad sound profile, and mediocre airflow.

Titan Kukri / Swiftech Helix fans are just pretty "meh" to me.

On the other hand, if I can; I'm gonna get a Cooljag Everflow R121425SL. Mostly because it'll be a surprise to some of you.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yeah, like the Helix 120mm, it's the same as the Titan Kukri 140mm.
> 
> The Titan Kukri 120mm was pretty awful in my opinion. Low static pressure, bad sound profile, and mediocre airflow.
> 
> Titan Kukri / Swiftech Helix fans are just pretty "meh" to me.
> 
> On the other hand, if I can; I'm gonna get a Cooljag Everflow R121425SL. Mostly because it'll be a surprise to some of you.


Oh, I didn't know it was the same. Thanks!

The cooljag fan looks good on paper. Is it that hard to make a "good" 140mm fan? (I consider "good" the GT series: nice static pressure and tone).


----------



## ehume

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 


> On the other hand, if I can; I'm gonna get a Cooljag Everflow R121425SL. Mostly because it'll be a surprise to some of you.


Now that is the spitting image of a TY-140, only not PWM.


----------



## Elohim

Damn, i was looking at that fan earlier and thought it was somewhat familiar but couldnt point my finger on it. Nice find. Is CoolJag the actual OEM though?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hey quick offshoot question Tator -

Have you ever, for any random reason, given any insight into the 'Dell' fans? Specifically the 38x120 fans found in systems like the Dimension series, and other similar type single-fan-systems?









Reason I ask is - I have several systems laid out upon me that I have parted to sell and I'm thinking maybe they might be of use in my own personal systems?







?

What are you thoughts, and if needed, I'd be happy to send one to you!







(not for this very-well done testing, only for side-hand knowledge)


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> On the other hand, if I can; I'm gonna get a Cooljag Everflow R121425SL. Mostly because it'll be a surprise to some of you.


that price definitely has my attention. cant wait to see some results. i would rather patiently wait to see some comparisons than impulse buy some fans that might disappoint me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Oh, I didn't know it was the same. Thanks!
> The cooljag fan looks good on paper. Is it that hard to make a "good" 140mm fan? (I consider "good" the GT series: nice static pressure and tone).


Making a good 140mm fan isn't that hard, but being distinct in the market and marketable to consumers is hard.

Most companies try to be flashy or different, instead of going tried & true.

A Yate Loon D14 or D12 fan is a very basic, middle of the road, good at all, master of none fan. Most folks won't sell a fan like this without slapping LED's on it, changing the colors, and giving it a silly name, all while marking up the price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Now that is the spitting image of a TY-140, only not PWM.


Hmm... I wonder why I picked it out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Damn, i was looking at that fan earlier and thought it was somewhat familiar but couldnt point my finger on it. Nice find. Is CoolJag the actual OEM though?


Retail brand of Everflow is who is an OEM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Hey quick offshoot question Tator -
> Have you ever, for any random reason, given any insight into the 'Dell' fans? Specifically the 38x120 fans found in systems like the Dimension series, and other similar type single-fan-systems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is - I have several systems laid out upon me that I have parted to sell and I'm thinking maybe they might be of use in my own personal systems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> What are you thoughts, and if needed, I'd be happy to send one to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not for this very-well done testing, only for side-hand knowledge)


Dell uses Nidec, Delta, & Sunon fans in the dimension series. They're all good airflow & pressure wise; not generally quiet.

If you have some, I'll take them for the performance fan round-up. Those used server / OEM parts always make good enthusiasts parts on a budget.


----------



## Elohim

I Just bought a 2600rpm PWM Version of this fan out of curiosity


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I Just bought a 2600rpm PWM Version of this fan out of curiosity


JG or Everflow? Model number?


----------



## Elohim

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360401649172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## doyll

About same price as TY-143 are here in UK now.

I've often wondered if I could trim/mill TY-14x 151mm sides down to 140mm. I have a good tablesaw with a nice slide table on it, or just use my slide bar power miter saw and carefully cut to size.









Haven't had a need to do it so have never tried. But see no reason it shouldn't work. Would just have to be very careful blade didn't melt plastic too much.


----------



## Elohim




----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*


Where did you buy the everflow?


----------



## Elohim

ebay


----------



## ivanlabrie

So Everflow is the OEM for the Ty-143 fans?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> ebay


Thanks, I missed your link. Too bad it costs 15€ shipping to Spain and it's the high rpm model.


----------



## nezff

I got these fans if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I got these fans if anyone is interested in them.


free?

i take them all if you dont want them anymore haha


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> free?
> i take them all if you dont want them anymore haha


'

these were test fans for my rig, but I am selling them very cheap along with some other goodies.

selling the enermax cluster, aerocool shark white, bitfenix spectre pro white (two120mm and a 140mm), and the noiseblocker eloop.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> '
> these were test fans for my rig, but I am selling them very cheap along with some other goodies.
> selling the enermax cluster, aerocool shark white, bitfenix spectre pro white (two120mm and a 140mm), and the noiseblocker eloop.


i would if i had any money to spend.

bout to swap out my cpu for a 'k' version and go back to stock 212evo fan and probably slap a 140mm fan in the front of my case and call it a day. all that i think is needed is one decent front intake and stock 212 fan since its the most powerful one i own and whatever i have leftover can be a top exhaust


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> '
> these were test fans for my rig, but I am selling them very cheap along with some other goodies.
> selling the enermax cluster, aerocool shark white, bitfenix spectre pro white (two120mm and a 140mm), and the noiseblocker eloop.


Send me a PM, I'm interested in the Shark, Cluster, & Eloop.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Tator, them Dell fans get to you yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Tator, them Dell fans get to you yet?


Not yet, but I imagine they'll probably be here Monday at the latest.

I kinda expected some delays due to the holiday shipping and what not.


----------



## adridu59

Hey Tator, it would be nice if you could add Cougar and Fractal Design Silent Series R2 fans, they're both supposed to have HDB bearings.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Hey Tator, it would be nice if you could add Cougar and Fractal Design Silent Series R2 fans, they're both supposed to have HDB bearings.


Got the Cougar's, I looked at getting Silent Series R2's, but they cost too much shipped from NCIX to me.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Got the Cougar's, I looked at getting Silent Series R2's, but they cost too much shipped from NCIX to me.


Nice, keep them coming!


----------



## animal0307

So any plans for the New Noctua A series?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> So any plans for the New Noctua A series?


If I can get them, yep.

I have a friend at Noctua; but I gotta find his email and see if I can get an X-Mas gift early.









If not, I may put them on the Wish-List.


----------



## zig0

Great work Tator!







I had no idea that the published specs on some of these products could be so misleading. Nice to see someone taking a more scientific approach to help the rest of us educate our fan choices.

I'm dying to see more results from the 120s you have (especially the Cougar Vortex 120 pwm as they are $9 on newegg today). Some intake fans are the last few things I need to complete my quiet rig, which is also my first build in over 10 years, so I'm itching to get it finished!

I have a question that may be a little off topic... Tator and others have alluded to pwm fans actually having a different sound quality than voltage controlled fans, can someone elaborate on this or point me to some info about it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zig0*
> I have a question that may be a little off topic... Tator and others have alluded to pwm fans actually having a different sound quality than voltage controlled fans, can someone elaborate on this or point me to some info about it?


Essentially what happens is that due to the PWM circuit and the nature of it's control method (pulsing 12v signal to the fan to keep it spinning) you get a ticking noise that can be in rhythm with the pulsing from the PWM circuit.

So it because annoying quickly.

That's generally the only difference.

On the other hand, certain fan types & bearing types have their own quirks as well.

Most 2BB fans have a lot of motor noise when they are down in the 3-6v range. Just due to the bearing design


----------



## adridu59

Noctua's PWM chip has taken a long time for them to develop it, but it doesn't click.


----------



## Tator Tot

Not all PWM fans click, but there definitely is a distinction between *good* PWM fans, & acceptable PWM fans.


----------



## zig0

That's interesting. I wonder what exactly the ticking noise is. Maybe a mechanical response from the motor accelerating when the pulse hits? I'm guessing the motor is only engaged during the working part of the cycle, which probably means that with relatively small pulse width the rotational speed would be pretty non-linear. Would this mean that you could get audible variation if the pw was small enough and the rpm had enough variation?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I just yesterday got 5 of those Xigmatek Crystal 140MM Blue LED fans from the Newegg sale and I'm impressed with airflow and sound. I replaced three 120mm fans with two of the 140's and the difference is _excellent_. Less noise and far better temperatures - and that's the best thing - I didn't expect the temperatures to go down at all but they have.

Very happy. And one hell of a price for 5 total...


----------



## Bloitz

When you say nothing about noise issues in a horizontal position I should presume everything is fine?
Great stuff though, hard to find thorough, trustworthy fan reviews

Pretty bummed to find out Arctic Cooling doesn't actually use FDB bearings ... Are you going to take a look at the F14's by any chance? (Not getting my hopes up that they will be real FDB bearings though)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> When you say nothing about noise issues in a horizontal position I should presume everything is fine?
> Great stuff though, hard to find thorough, trustworthy fan reviews
> Pretty bummed to find out Arctic Cooling doesn't actually use FDB bearings ... Are you going to take a look at the F14's by any chance? (Not getting my hopes up that they will be real FDB bearings though)


I have a broken one (so I can't test it) but it's not an FDB. Same bearing / design as the 120mm,.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I just yesterday got 5 of those Xigmatek Crystal 140MM Blue LED fans from the Newegg sale and I'm impressed with airflow and sound. I replaced three 120mm fans with two of the 140's and the difference is _excellent_. Less noise and far better temperatures - and that's the best thing - I didn't expect the temperatures to go down at all but they have.
> Very happy. And one hell of a price for 5 total...


Crystal / XLF-F14** fans are pretty decent for what they are.

The 140mm's should just have lower RPM options available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Nanoxia FX EVO & Zaward Golf G3 fans added to the list.

I forgot I had the Golf G3's sitting in a box. Nanoxia's cost a pretty dime to import but I was able to get a good deal.


----------



## shilka

I have a question i have a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 heatsink with the fans that came with it.
I want to replace them with 2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm fans the Noctua fans have higher static pressure then the Bitfenix fans but the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans looks so much better and i already use Spectre Pro fans i my case.
The question is how much will my temps go up if i replace them or will they even go up?
I use a Core I7 3820 CPU with the Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Thanks


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a question i have a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 heatsink with the fans that came with it.
> I want to replace them with 2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm fans the Noctua fans have higher static pressure then the Bitfenix fans but the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans looks so much better and i already use Spectre Pro fans i my case.
> The question is how much will my temps go up if i replace them or will they even go up?
> I use a Core I7 3820 CPU with the Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> Thanks


Just get TY-140s, Cougar Vortexes, Rosewill RFA-120s or Hyperboreas,or Swiftech Helixes if you're looking for something that's not too expensive and good as a heatsink fan. If you hate the looks, paint them. The Spectre Pros just aren't very good fans and are overpriced for what you get. Like Tator Tot said at the start, they're loud fans that aren't performance fans. I also have no doubt that they're overspecced and perform much worse than they're rated.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just get TY-140s, Cougar Vortexes, Rosewill RFA-120s or Hyperboreas,or Swiftech Helixes if you're looking for something that's not too expensive and good as a heatsink fan. If you hate the looks, paint them. The Spectre Pros just aren't very good fans and are overpriced for what you get. Like Tator Tot said at the start, they're loud fans that aren't performance fans. I also have no doubt that they're overspecced and perform much worse than they're rated.


I can only use 120mm fans on my Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and i have 5 Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans 1x140mm 3x200mm 1x230mm and i dont think they are as bad as you say they are they are better then the stock fans.
What i think is the problem with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans is that if you plug them into the motherboard they are not very good i had them pluged into the motherboard and then in an old fan controller and they where not very good.
Then i bought a Bitfenix Hydra Pro fan controller and then the fans got much much better so what i think is the problem with them is that they dont get enough power and thats why people dont think they are very good


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can only use 120mm fans on my Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and i have 5 Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans 1x140mm 3x200mm 1x230mm and i dont think they are as bad as you say they are they are better then the stock fans.
> What i think is the problem with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans is that if you plug them into the motherboard they are not very good i had them pluged into the motherboard and then in an old fan controller and they where not very good.
> Then i bought a Bitfenix Hydra Pro fan controller and then the fans got much much better so what i think is the problem with them is that they dont get enough power and thats why people dont think they are very good


I've got two plugged into independent channels on a 30w per channel fan controller. I think I'm good there. The truth is they just aren't very good fans for the money and that's why I've got some other better fans on the way to replace mine. If they sound better with the Hydra controller, there's something weird going on.

All the fans I mentioned other than the TY-140 are 120mm fans. They all will outperform the Spectre Pro as heatsink fans and all but the RFA-120 come in PWM versions.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I've got two plugged into independent channels on a 30w per channel fan controller. I think I'm good there. The truth is they just aren't very good fans for the money and that's why I've got some other better fans on the way to replace mine. If they sound better with the Hydra controller, there's something weird going on.
> All the fans I mentioned other than the TY-140 are 120mm fans. They all will outperform the Spectre Pro as heatsink fans and all but the RFA-120 come in PWM versions.


What about the Noctua NF-F12?
The ones what come with the NH-U12P SE2 are NF-P12 fans are the F12 better then the P12?
And i get use the Thermalright TY-140 on my NH-U12P SE2
As you can see on the photo below the heatsink can only use fans that are square


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What about the Noctua NF-F12?
> The ones what come with the NH-U12P SE2 are NF-P12 fans are the F12 better then the P12?
> And i get use the Thermalright TY-140 on my NH-U12P SE2
> As you can see on the photo below the heatsink can only use fans that are square
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The NF-F12s should be marginally better based off of Ehume's testing, but they're so close in performance on a heatsink like yours that it's not worth the ~$50 it would cost to swap them.

I don't get what you mean by you can only use fans that are square. The NH-U12P uses retention clips, so as long as the fan uses the standard 120mm mount (which the TY-140 does use), you'll have no problem mounting it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The NF-F12s should be marginally better based off of Ehume's testing, but they're so close in performance on a heatsink like yours that it's not worth the ~$50 it would cost to swap them.
> I don't get what you mean by you can only use fans that are square. The NH-U12P uses retention clips, so as long as the fan uses the standard 120mm mount (which the TY-140 does use), you'll have no problem mounting it.


Look at this photo only fans that have a square frame can fit onto the NH-U12P SE2 the TY-140 use a round frame so it cant be used on there


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Look at this photo only fans that have a square frame can fit onto the NH-U12P SE2 the TY-140 use a round frame so it cant be used on there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now I get you. It's not that it uses a round frame though, it's that it has a larger frame and won't fit between the edges. That said, I still recommend the Cougar fans and the others over the Spectre Pros if you have to swap the fans out.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Now I get you. It's not that it uses a round frame though, it's that it has a larger frame and won't fit between the edges. That said, I still recommend the Cougar fans and the others over the Spectre Pros if you have to swap the fans out.


I second this. Awesome fans and they have HDB bearings.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Now I get you. It's not that it uses a round frame though, it's that it has a larger frame and won't fit between the edges. That said, I still recommend the Cougar fans and the others over the Spectre Pros if you have to swap the fans out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> I second this. Awesome fans and they have HDB bearings.


Think i am just keeping my stock Noctua NF-P12´s but thanks for the imput


----------



## GanjaSMK

Tator - Those fans are there by now, right?









Just want to be sure they made it!


----------



## boxwunder13

Subbed. Thanks for the buyers guide.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Tator - Those fans are there by now, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to be sure they made it!


Yup, I was terrorizing my cats with them the other day just to check that they worked.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yup, I was terrorizing my cats with them the other day just to check that they worked.


And where are those results?

Measure sound pressure levels when the cat screeches at ya, measure acceleration and distance travelled in a single leap.
That should be in the OP...


----------



## Namwons

i would love to see some tested results for my fans Tator Tot. Akasa Viper and also the Apache and the new Piranha fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And where are those results?
> Measure sound pressure levels when the cat screeches at ya, measure acceleration and distance travelled in a single leap.
> That should be in the OP...


I'll need a slow-motion camera and the entire Mythbusters crew for that one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i would love to see some tested results for my fans Tator Tot. Akasa Viper and also the Apache and the new Piranha fans


Besides color, the Apache, Viper & Rosewill Hyperborea fans are all the same.

Good fans when they don't go past ~1300 RPM.

I don't think you can get Piranha fans in the states but if you're looking to donate some to me, I'll be more than willing to bench them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'll need a slow-motion camera and the entire Mythbusters crew for that one.


That would make this thread an instant epic win!








*Even more than it already is


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i would love to see some tested results for my fans Tator Tot. Akasa Viper and also the Apache and the new *Piranha* fans


Oh God!! Nothing takes a finger as well as a circular saw but I bet these give them a run for their money.


----------



## Vlodaf

Those Piranha fans are probably sleeve bearings. I have never seen and fdb bearing with a life span of only 50,000 hours.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Those Piranha fans are probably sleeve bearings. I have never seen and fdb bearing with a life span of only 50,000 hours.


Could be a miss-print as well.

The HDB Apache & Viper fans are actual HDB bearings. They are all rated at 50k Hours.


----------



## Elohim

Doesnt the mtbf always depend on the index'ed temperature?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Doesnt the mtbf always depend on the index'ed temperature?


Yep, but when the MTBF doesn't have a temp listed, it's best assumed that the temperature is 25*C.

25*C MTBF on a FDB fan should be 300k/hrs.

50k/hrs @ 25*C = Sleeve Bearing

65k/hrs @ 25*C = Rifle Bearing

95k/hrs @ 25*C = Ball Bearing

130k/hrs @ 25*C = 2 Ball Bearing

150k/hrs @ 25*C = Hydro Dynamic Bearing

That's just an average of what most companies rate at.


----------



## Vlodaf

I guess we'll need you to test them for us then







If they are actual HDB bearings it would be interesting to see if those serrated blades actually work (I believe the Noctua's use a similar technique don't they?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valida*
> 
> I guess we'll need you to test them for us then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are actual HDB bearings it would be interesting to see if those serrated blades actually work (I believe the Noctua's use a similar technique don't they?)


Noctua, Gentle Typhoons, Delta, Panaflo, & more.

It's a common technique. Just like stator-veins, to increase the airflow and centralize it into a single direction.

Personally, I like Silver Stone's Air Penetrator design. Since it follows the basic design of your typical box fan but it adds the least amount of noise and doesn't really effect the pressure.


----------



## Rebelord

Thanks for the testing and work Tator Tot.
I definitively look forward to the results of the rest of the fans. As I am looking for quieter fans but same performance if not better than the Yate Loon 120mm HS fans I have. (Mine are from SVC.)

Rebelord


----------



## Chakravant

Out of curiosity, why aren't SilenX fans in many of these roundups? I'd love to see how the large/thick Ixtrema series with the conical centers compared in CFM, static pressure and noise. Is it their cost, or is it something I don't know about them?


----------



## ivanlabrie

SilenX made some not so accurate claims about their fan specs...not sure how good their current designs are.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why aren't SilenX fans in many of these roundups? I'd love to see how the large/thick Ixtrema series with the conical centers compared in CFM, static pressure and noise. Is it their cost, or is it something I don't know about them?


They are complete and total garbage.

CFM & Sound Pressure stats were WAY off from the target. They were in an Xbit Labs round-up back in like...2009 I think.

I'd have to dig it up, but they were some of the worst performers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> SilenX made some not so accurate claims about their fan specs...not sure how good their current designs are.


Effizio fans look like they could be decent.

They are apparently using a "3rd Generation Japanese Fluid Dynamic Bearing" which means the 3rd Gen S-FDB most likely.


----------



## zig0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Noctua, Gentle Typhoons, Delta, Panaflo, & more.
> 
> It's a common technique. Just like stator-veins, to increase the airflow and centralize it into a single direction.
> 
> Personally, I like Silver Stone's Air Penetrator design. Since it follows the basic design of your typical box fan but it adds the least amount of noise and doesn't really effect the pressure.


This thread (and all the other reading I've been doing about fans) is really making me want to borrow a friend's fluid dynamics book and do some reading on the impact of blade design on sound, pressure, and air flow.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They are complete and total garbage.
> 
> CFM & Sound Pressure stats were WAY off from the target. They were in an Xbit Labs round-up back in like...2009 I think.
> I'd have to dig it up, but they were some of the worst performers.
> 
> Effizio fans look like they could be decent.
> 
> They are apparently using a "3rd Generation Japanese Fluid Dynamic Bearing" which means the 3rd Gen S-FDB most likely.


Weird. I only have two of them, but they certainly put out more CFM and were quieter than their Scythe counterparts. They had little to no static pressure, though. I must have been lucky, although I know I bought mine after 2009.

Good to know though. If I end up no longer using the ones I have, I'll mail them to you to see how they rate.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> Weird. I only have two of them, but they certainly put out more CFM and were quieter than their Scythe counterparts. They had little to no static pressure, though. I must have been lucky, although I know I bought mine after 2009.
> Good to know though. If I end up no longer using the ones I have, I'll mail them to you to see how they rate.


Airflow isn't something you can measure easily, without the right equipment.

While most people's ears can objectively say "X is Louder than Y"; you normally can't just put your hand to something and say "X has more airflow than Y."

I have plenty of fans with more airflow than a Silverstone AP Series fan, but the AP's feel like they have a lot of airflow due to the way the air is forced out in a conical shape.


----------



## ohhgourami

The specs on the SilenX Effezio's looked so damn good, until I bought one and found out it was garbage...

Really should be a crime to post specs like that!


----------



## chas1723

I recently got a H100i to put in a new system I am building. I hooked the included fans in my current system to see how loud they are. Full speed they have an annoying tone and are quite loud. What are some 120mm fans that you would recommend to put on the H100i?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chas1723*
> 
> I recently got a H100i to put in a new system I am building. I hooked the included fans in my current system to see how loud they are. Full speed they have an annoying tone and are quite loud. What are some 120mm fans that you would recommend to put on the H100i?


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## chas1723

Not really sure. Just want something that performs good without me having to wear earplugs.

GT 1450's
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10210/fan-654/Scythe_Gentle_Typhoon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_1450_RPM_D1225C12B4AP-14.html?tl=g36c15s60

Or the silverstone Air Penetrators
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16985/fan-1052/Silverstone_Air_Penetrator_AP122_120_x_120_x_25mm_Fan_-_SST-AP122.html?tl=g36c15s60

or maybe some Noiseblockers?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I too would appreciate a recommendation besides the AP15's which i know would be great - except for the price. I'm using the Khuler 920.

So I would say - best performance for best price is what I would want - thoughts?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Antec 920 is quite dense, you would need something with good air pressure and decent cfm. Push pull slipstreams is pretty good and cheap.
Let Tator answer though, he knows best.


----------



## Tator Tot

There are a lot of good options in the ~$10 price bracket:

Hyperborea

- Out of stock at the moment, and not as smooth at higher speeds as GT's but still very competitive for the price.

Cougar Vortex HDB (or in black)

- Smooth bearing, good pressure but could be better. Would be enough for the H100i or Khuler 920.

RFX-120

Cheap, seriously cheap. The 2 ball bearing is not the smoothest in the world, but at 1200 RPM it's PQ curve is very hard to beat. It's also only $7 shipped at the moment. That's a deal.

On the other hand, there is some slighty bearing noise at 1200 RPM on both of my samples but it wasn't too bad.

Still, they'll only go down to about 1000 RPM at their lowest possible speed so not much range on them. Better as performance fans instead of quiet ones.

Cooler Master Blade Master

- Another good & inexpensive option. Like the Rosewill above, it doesn't go down very low, but it does do a pretty good job on PWM.

In the 600-1200 range on PWM there's a very faint & quiet click that moves up in pace with the fan though.

Lepa 70D

- Probably the best option of the round-up; I haven't taken it apart to find out what the bearing is yet but it's the best performer out of the bunch. Not as quiet as the Cougar, but still very strong in terms of PQ curve & quiet operations.

You'll still want to add some anti-vibration mounts if you have them, as well as an inline resistor if your cooler doesn't support fan throttling.


----------



## chas1723

What about in the under $20 bracket?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chas1723*
> 
> What about in the under $20 bracket?


GT-AP14 / AP-15

- depending on what speed you're looking for. Their best operating conditions are -400 to nominal RPM (so 1050-1450 or 1450-1850 RPM.)

Noctua NF-F12

- Great PWM functionality. And overall great fan, usually costs more than $20 though.

GeLID Wing 12

- Overall good fan, better at $15 but usually closer to $20. Pressure is a little weak in comparison to some other fans (~2mmH20) but still higher than others.

Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition 2 pack

- Basically, a great value since you can find the 2 pack for ~$14/fan online at the moment. A bit of bearing noise to them, but overall a good package.

Noctua's are probably my best recommendation.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Lepa 70D
> - Probably the best option of the round-up; I haven't taken it apart to find out what the bearing is yet but it's the best performer out of the bunch. Not as quiet as the Cougar, but still very strong in terms of PQ curve & quiet operations.
> You'll still want to add some anti-vibration mounts if you have them, as well as an inline resistor if your cooler doesn't support fan throttling.


Nice, they're dirt cheap here. So you think they're better than the Cougar's ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Nice, they're dirt cheap here. So you think they're better than the Cougar's ?


Not as quiet, but more pressure and definitely a more solid fan in terms of construction.

Depends what the price difference is; if it's $5 less than Cougar's and you're not so much a silence fanatic. I'd go for them.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not as quiet, but more pressure and definitely a more solid fan in terms of construction.
> 
> Depends what the price difference is; if it's $5 less than Cougar's and you're not so much a silence fanatic. I'd go for them.


I see.









On a side note, found 2 reviews about Lepa fans lineup, one in German and one in French.
But since I speak both languages...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, found 2 reviews about Lepa fans lineup, one in German and one in French.
> But since I speak both languages...


I'm not so good with the French, but do you think you could take a crack at translating the page they wrote about the bearing in the 70D for me?

I'd like to see what they said.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'm not so good with the French, but do you think you could take a crack at translating the page they wrote about the bearing in the 70D for me?


Well in fact they don't say anything about the Lepa fans bearings, they're just presenting all kinds of bearings and showing a few examples...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> There are a lot of good options in the ~$10 price bracket:
> Hyperborea
> - Out of stock at the moment, and not as smooth at higher speeds as GT's but still very competitive for the price.
> Cougar Vortex HDB (or in black)
> - Smooth bearing, good pressure but could be better. Would be enough for the H100i or Khuler 920.
> RFX-120
> Cheap, seriously cheap. The 2 ball bearing is not the smoothest in the world, but at 1200 RPM it's PQ curve is very hard to beat. It's also only $7 shipped at the moment. That's a deal.
> On the other hand, there is some slighty bearing noise at 1200 RPM on both of my samples but it wasn't too bad.
> Still, they'll only go down to about 1000 RPM at their lowest possible speed so not much range on them. Better as performance fans instead of quiet ones.
> Cooler Master Blade Master
> - Another good & inexpensive option. Like the Rosewill above, it doesn't go down very low, but it does do a pretty good job on PWM.
> In the 600-1200 range on PWM there's a very faint & quiet click that moves up in pace with the fan though.
> Lepa 70D
> - Probably the best option of the round-up; I haven't taken it apart to find out what the bearing is yet but it's the best performer out of the bunch. Not as quiet as the Cougar, but still very strong in terms of PQ curve & quiet operations.
> You'll still want to add some anti-vibration mounts if you have them, as well as an inline resistor if your cooler doesn't support fan throttling.
> GT-AP14 / AP-15
> - depending on what speed you're looking for. Their best operating conditions are -400 to nominal RPM (so 1050-1450 or 1450-1850 RPM.)
> Noctua NF-F12
> - Great PWM functionality. And overall great fan, usually costs more than $20 though.
> GeLID Wing 12
> - Overall good fan, better at $15 but usually closer to $20. Pressure is a little weak in comparison to some other fans (~2mmH20) but still higher than others.
> Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition 2 pack
> - Basically, a great value since you can find the 2 pack for ~$14/fan online at the moment. A bit of bearing noise to them, but overall a good package.
> Noctua's are probably my best recommendation.


Wow awesome - Between the LEPA and the Corsair SP120 - which would you pick?







Probably the Corsair?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Corsair 2-pack with low noise adapter?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Corsair 2-pack with low noise adapter?


That's the direction I'm leaning...


----------



## ivanlabrie

They look great aswell...and they perform quite good, noise/performance wise. I think the AF120 fans with lna may be even better, at least according to this thread.


----------



## Tator Tot

Value wise, I'd say the Corsair models are strong contenders.

HDB is more well understood by myself than what Lepa is offering. So I think it's the better option; though I have a feeling that Lepa's bearing is similar if not an evolution of the old Enermax Enobal bearing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

And AF vs SP?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And AF vs SP?


For denser radiators, I wouldn't recommend the AF Series. They are purely for unrestricted airflow scenarios.

0.5mmH20 is far too low on the quiet editions to support any radiator.


----------



## Hokies83

Have you tried the Prolimatech PRO-BV14?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011 87 cfm 18dba.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Have you tried the Prolimatech PRO-BV14?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011 87 cfm 18dba.


I haven't, but these guys managed to do a pretty good test on them:






I'm not sure about the dB rating they gave it, or the accuracy of the meter; but as you can hear, the fan is not that loud. It does seem to have some annoying motor noise in the form of a tick that moves up in pace with the RPM of the fan.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I haven't, but these guys managed to do a pretty good test on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the dB rating they gave it, or the accuracy of the meter; but as you can hear, the fan is not that loud. It does seem to have some annoying motor noise in the form of a tick that moves up in pace with the RPM of the fan.


Yah i have 2 of them there pretty quit even more so then my SilentX fans
Only time you can hear anything is when ur ear is right up next to them u can hear the motor a bit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Pressure wise, they're awful though.

It's another fan that's purely designed to be an open intake / exhaust fan, and not for a dense radiator.

Most modern heatsinks (like the Genesis, Archon, & D14) shouldn't have an issue with it. Since they have very low FPI (around 13 I do believe.)

An H100 has a 20 FPI (I don't know about the H100i though) which is pretty dense with modern heatsinks. Performance radiators like the Black Ice GTX series have the same density.

On the other hand, most main-stream or quiet optimized radiators are in the 8-12 FPI range, like XSPC RS & RX series.


----------



## Hokies83

Yah it is not very good on a rad but moving air around in your case it does a good job.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I still prefer my Scythe Kama Flow 2 fans to my GTs. At $15 a fan or less I think that they're a great bang for your buck.

I'm also quite surprised that you found the noise on the F12 PWM unpleasant. I thought that it sounded much smoother than a GT. I didn't notice any grinding like I saw with my slipstreams or some of my yates. I think that they're a good deal at $5.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I still prefer my Scythe Kama Flow 2 fans to my GTs. At $15 a fan or less I think that they're a great bang for your buck.
> I'm also quite surprised that you found the noise on the F12 PWM unpleasant. I thought that it sounded much smoother than a GT. I didn't notice any grinding like I saw with my slipstreams or some of my yates. I think that they're a good deal at $5.


I have a retail F12 and a F12 I got for review. The retail one is better and doesn't have any annoyances to it. A tad "loud" for a quiet product, but nothing my butt clenches over.


----------



## Starbomba

While it may not be the same, i love how my F9 PWM's work. I have two of them on my HTPC, and i can't really tell them apart if i have them on or off. Also, even as i undervolt them i have felt no rattling or other annoying sounds.


----------



## ivanlabrie

May I suggest a fan to test?
A guy I know recommended these to me.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36271&zenid=03f89b1ce9630fd2a5f833de5194ff46


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

^ Its an $11 fan with a sleeve bearing. I would pass.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I know, he compared it to the slipstream but better... perhaps if it was a bit cheaper.


----------



## Tator Tot

Sleeve bearing is not such a bad thing. You've just got to be prepared that in a few years (3 or so) it may fail or you may have to perform some maintenance on it when it gets noisy.

As for the fan itself, the performance is rather generic. Nothing to write home about in design either.

I'd have to get one for myself to see if the numbers are accurate but I wouldn't be too inclined to doubt them.

Pressure has got to be low though.

I won't be adding it to this round up, or a performance fan round-up. Just due to where it falls.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Makes sense... any news on a new nidec rebrand? (great replacement?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Scythe is still around, so I wouldn't worry about GT supplies.

As for replacement, Noctua NF-F12 would be a good option. Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 would be another.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Kinda pricey but well worth it...
You can never have enough fans to test, right?
I like this sorts of threads very much








Any eta's on new fan shipments to test?


----------



## doyll

I know I'm a lazy git but is there any way to compare the your review results without looking at the post for each fan?

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I know I'm a lazy git but is there any way to compare the your review results without looking at the post for each fan?
> Thanks


There will be graphs comparing everything.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> There will be graphs comparing everything.


Thanks, I know there will be. Was just trying to compare them as it is now and it's a right mare... and I'm too lazy to make my own ledger of all your fine work.


----------



## GeneO

Say, is it going to happen any time soon? I have a real interest in the results as I am in the market now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Say, is it going to happen any time soon? I have a real interest in the results as I am in the market now.


I plan to have 90% of it finished by January 1st but we'll see how far that actually goes.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I plan to have 90% of it finished by January 1st but we'll see how far that actually goes.










Understand how that goes. Whenever you get a round *tu-it* is when it will be. And that's fine. There's a lot of fans and a lot of work ready done. Searching within thread and/or skimming to each test is not near as much work as you did gathering and testing them all.


----------



## GeneO

Looking forward to it


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Are there any good fans with an FDB bearing at around $10 these days? Thermalright's FDB seems to be eol, Scythe's Kama flow 2 seems to be sitting at $15 thanks to the US supply issues. What other comparable fans are there? Corsair's SP and AF series when they're on sale?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Are there any good fans with an FDB bearing at around $10 these days? Thermalright's FDB seems to be eol, Scythe's Kama flow 2 seems to be sitting at $15 thanks to the US supply issues. What other comparable fans are there? Corsair's SP and AF series when they're on sale?


Corsair SP Series, wouldn't really recommend the AF series unless it's a side panel or the top of the case. When restricted against a HDD rack they choke.

Zalman ZM-F3-FDB or Zalman ZM-SF3 when you can get them on sale. I've seen them around $10-12 on Newegg sale prices.

Cougar Vortex HDB's are not a bad option at $12 right now.

GeLID FN-SX12-10 or FN-PX12-15 fans can be had for ~$10-12 as well. Don't let the 50k/hrs MTBF fool you, as that's at 40*C. I also have one and it's a Hydro Wave bearing (Panaflo's FDB essentially.)

These guys are probably my favorites just due to the normally low price & good balanced performance.


----------



## Disturbed117

Excellent thread TT, i have enjoyed it very much so far.


----------



## nezff

The corsair sp fans are great for rads, but not so great for case fans. The AF series are designed to be used as a case fan.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> The corsair sp fans are great for rads, but not so great for case fans. The AF series are designed to be used as a case fan.


Except that the complete lack of pressure means that any restrictive surface; like a HDD cage, completely chokes the fan and the air doesn't flow properly. Instead it takes the path of least resistance and moves to the sides of a cage and creates a hissing noise.


----------



## nezff

Open air/case fan they are ok. Sp fans would be good for the hdd cage


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Open air/case fan they are ok. Sp fans would be good for the hdd cage


They're only good for open ventilation or light restriction filtered ventilation.


----------



## nezff

I'm looking for some rad fans and some front intake fans lightly restricted in a caselabs case.


----------



## Hokies83

So what is going to be the best performing Silent fan on an 80mm Rad .
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16236/ex-rad-410/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Dual_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s160

And this 35mm rad..
http://www.swiftech.com/mcrx20-qp-radiator-series.aspx

Just cooling a cpu.. Doing rad over kill so i can make the fans dead silent.. i like silence XD

I have a bunch of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042


I know there not good for rads.. but in push pull i think they could get the job done..


----------



## Bloitz

If you have them you might as well give them a try?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Tator, whats your take on LED 140mm fans, especially BitFenix's vs Aerocools? I wanna add some to my HAF XB but im having a hell of a time deciding because I keep hearing good and bad things back and forth about each model. I need to run in them in low voltage mode for noise reasons

Oh, and this thread beyond rocks now that sadly we've lost other OCN member who was a big contributor but left recently


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So what is going to be the best performing Silent fan on an 80mm Rad .
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16236/ex-rad-410/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Dual_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s160
> And this 35mm rad..
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcrx20-qp-radiator-series.aspx
> Just cooling a cpu.. Doing rad over kill so i can make the fans dead silent.. i like silence XD
> I have a bunch of these.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there not good for rads.. but in push pull i think they could get the job done..


Don't you dare recommend those Silenx fans! They are average at best! Their specs are a complete lie!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Don't you dare recommend those Silenx fans! They are average at best! Their specs are a complete lie!


? As silence per cfm there pretty good fans i use them and love them but as rad fans they suck.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> .... but as rad fans they suck.


If they suck instead of blow, do you have them in backwards? LOL, kidding.

Well. I got a nice package in da mail. 2 J Joujye fans are sitting waiting for a revving. I have not been this excited since I was waiting for my LGA 2011 CPU to arrive. OH Man, I need help.


----------



## ivanlabrie

And I guess the whole Big "quiet" thread is not the right place for those beasts...unless you run them at their lowest pwm cycle.
I think they put out 40dba or something like that on low xD


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Tator, whats your take on LED 140mm fans, especially BitFenix's vs Aerocools? I wanna add some to my HAF XB but im having a hell of a time deciding because I keep hearing good and bad things back and forth about each model. I need to run in them in low voltage mode for noise reasons
> Oh, and this thread beyond rocks now that sadly we've lost other OCN member who was a big contributor but left recently


The Spectre Pros aren't very good at all. I had some and they just created far too much turbulent noise and didn't move air very well. The Aerocool Sharks are definitely better, but it seems like they're a mixed bag at the same time. Have you looked at the Silverstone AP141s? The 140mm Prolimatech Vortex fans are also decent.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID FN-SX12-10 or FN-PX12-15 fans can be had for ~$10-12 as well. Don't let the 50k/hrs MTBF fool you, as that's at 40*C. I also have one and it's a Hydro Wave bearing (Panaflo's FDB essentially.)
> These guys are probably my favorites just due to the normally low price & good balanced performance.


Now that seems like a really good fan for the price. I may have to pick up a few of these. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

tator, what about these:


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Spectre Pros aren't very good at all. I had some and they just created far too much turbulent noise and didn't move air very well. The Aerocool Sharks are definitely better, but it seems like they're a mixed bag at the same time. Have you looked at the Silverstone AP141s? The 140mm Prolimatech Vortex fans are also decent.


I decided I had enough of hours long google searching/researching about fans to the point of pulling my hair out. Ordered some Aerocool white shark 140mm and 120mm fans from frozencpu and will keep my fingers cross


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I'm looking for some rad fans and some front intake fans lightly restricted in a caselabs case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So what is going to be the best performing Silent fan on an 80mm Rad .
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16236/ex-rad-410/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Dual_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s160
> And this 35mm rad..
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcrx20-qp-radiator-series.aspx
> Just cooling a cpu.. Doing rad over kill so i can make the fans dead silent.. i like silence XD
> I have a bunch of these.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042
> 
> I know there not good for rads.. but in push pull i think they could get the job done..


Not a whole lot "good" in the 80mm space, as most folks either use a high airflow, low pressure, design with similar styling to their 120mm counter parts in the same line, or just an average designed with balanced performance.

Lepa 70D or Noiseblocker Multiframe 2200 RPM would be your best bet for 80mm's. I have 2 of the NB's and they're pretty good.

Lepa's beat them in pressure, but at ~2000 RPM, the Noiseblocker's PQ curve is better.

Panaflo M1A if you can find them for a decent price, are worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Tator, whats your take on LED 140mm fans, especially BitFenix's vs Aerocools? I wanna add some to my HAF XB but im having a hell of a time deciding because I keep hearing good and bad things back and forth about each model. I need to run in them in low voltage mode for noise reasons
> Oh, and this thread beyond rocks now that sadly we've lost other OCN member who was a big contributor but left recently


Good LED fans, let alone good 140mm fans are hard to find. Good LED 140mm fans is asking for a lot.

Xion AlphaWing's are good and inexpensive.

Xigmatek XAF-F145* look good but they are noisy. Being PWM means the LEDs stay at full brightness even when the fan speed is turned down if on a PWM circuit.

Xigmatek XLF-F145*

Lots of airflow, good noise profile. You'll probably want to put the about 9v as 1000 RPM / 12v is a bit noisy. It's not bad by any means, but most of the silence freaks like them at 9v & lower.

LEDs do loose brightness with the lower voltage and they're not all that bright to begin with.

Aerocool Shark's are a good option. They're very bright and for their CFM to noise ratio, they have a good sound profile. Noise output, is just about 2dB lower than Yate Loons for the same airflow. mostly due to the blade design.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> wing-12chart


I can say right now, those Wing12 results are off from what I got, on the pressure margin at least. They may have not had a good seal with their gauge though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> tator, what about these:
> reveen 120


Spec's look "meh" and the blade design obviously means it's not going to be a pressure oriented design (fewer, larger blades means pressure oriented usually.)

Could be decent depending on the price (about $11 USD right now) and it's noise profile.


----------



## CaptaiNeckBeard

Hey TT, was wondering if you have played with the enermax enlobal? Are they any good? Reviews say they are pretty silent plus they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptaiNeckBeard*
> 
> Hey TT, was wondering if you have played with the enermax enlobal? Are they any good? Reviews say they are pretty silent plus they are pretty cheap.


Yup, good bearing; basic fans.

Nothing really special about them besides the bearing. They do resonate some due to the plastic used for the blades but due to the limited RPM range it's very minor.


----------



## CaptaiNeckBeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yup, good bearing; basic fans.
> 
> Nothing really special about them besides the bearing. They do resonate some due to the plastic used for the blades but due to the limited RPM range it's very minor.


So probably not work 13 bucks to buy them.


----------



## nezff

Tator, the panaflos are good? Their sound ratings are 35-40dbs though. Wow

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2494/fan-193/Panaflo_M1-BX_120mm_Fan_w_RPM_Sensor_FBA12G12M-BX.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5642/fan-285/Panaflo_H1A_120mm_Hi-Speed_Fan_BX_w_RPM_Sensor_FBA12G12H1BX.html


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Tator, the panaflos are good? Their sound ratings are 35-40dbs though. Wow
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2494/fan-193/Panaflo_M1-BX_120mm_Fan_w_RPM_Sensor_FBA12G12M-BX.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5642/fan-285/Panaflo_H1A_120mm_Hi-Speed_Fan_BX_w_RPM_Sensor_FBA12G12H1BX.html


Panaflos are darned good. i own two Panaflo FBA12G12H which i expected them to be as loud as leafblowers, but for being a 38mm fan which runs @ 2850 RPM and a 41.5 dB rating, there are no unpleasant noises, it's just the air moving, no rattling, clicking or other stuff like that, even undervolted to 7v. Heck, i even felt my CM Excaliburs made more noise than these Panaflos.


----------



## nezff

What kind of static pressure do they have.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> What kind of static pressure do they have.


M1-BX is ~4.8mmH20

H1A is ~6.8mmH20


----------



## AlphaC

I don't think 1350+RPM is quiet... but there's a review of 120mm fans yesterday on x-bitlabs

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-4_24.html#sect0

Looks like the Corsair fan is a winner just like the SP120 quiet edition


----------



## Tator Tot

Corsair SP Series & Noctua's NF-F12 PWM are the two performance winners for quiet fans that don't suck.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair SP Series & Noctua's NF-F12 PWM are the two performance winners for quiet fans that don't suck.


Those 37cfm corsair fans are pretty good then?

I just did not see the point in them when u have the Cougar 70 cfm 18dba fans..

Only issue with cougar fans is when u turn them vertical they tend to get loud.. "build defect" out of the 8 of them i have 5 of them do it and were a complete waste for me.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Those 37cfm corsair fans are pretty good then?
> I just did not see the point in them when u have the Cougar 70 cfm 18dba fans..
> Only issue with cougar fans is when u turn them vertical they tend to get loud.. "build defect" out of the 8 of them i have 5 of them do it and were a complete waste for me.


Odd that you say that. I've owned six of the 120mm and two of the 140mm Cougar Vortex fans and have never had an issue with them in any orientation.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Odd that you say that. I've owned six of the 120mm and two of the 140mm Cougar Vortex fans and have never had an issue with them in any orientation.


Lucky guy i have =[ great fans if they work right.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair SP Series & Noctua's NF-F12 PWM are the two performance winners for quiet fans that don't suck.


I got a pair of the SP 120's and I'm pleasantly surprised. I've yet to get them setup the way I want.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Those 37cfm corsair fans are pretty good then?
> I just did not see the point in them when u have the Cougar 70 cfm 18dba fans..
> Only issue with cougar fans is when u turn them vertical they tend to get loud.. "build defect" out of the 8 of them i have 5 of them do it and were a complete waste for me.


Cougar's are not 70CFM @ 18dBA.

They're not being honest about the noise.


----------



## Dudewitbow

can I ask a question, since you probably used both fans already, which fans would you recommend, Corsair SP120's or the Deepcool UF120s(really digging the look) for silent case fans(attached to case, not a heatsink)


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> can I ask a question, since you probably used both fans already, which fans would you recommend, Corsair SP120's or the Deepcool UF120s(really digging the look) for silent case fans(attached to case, not a heatsink)


Agreed
I was also wondering what the difference would be between the Corsair Quiet fans and the performance ones with the resistor to see if their is much if any difference.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> can I ask a question, since you probably used both fans already, which fans would you recommend, Corsair SP120's or the Deepcool UF120s(really digging the look) for silent case fans(attached to case, not a heatsink)


DeepCool UF120 if the intake resistance is minimal. Corsair if it's going to be heavier (like a loaded up HDD cage.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietlyLinux*
> 
> Agreed
> I was also wondering what the difference would be between the Corsair Quiet fans and the performance ones with the resistor to see if their is much if any difference.


None besides RPM range.

One of my Performance Editions is slightly louder in bearing noise than the other. Not awful though.

It's not a dying sleeve or rattling ball by any means.


----------



## nezff

found this on those Reeven coldwing 12s.



http://www.coolingtechnique.com/img/rece/dissipatori/reeven/vanxie-cg-kelveros/pressure-120mm.png


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> can I ask a question, since you probably used both fans already, which fans would you recommend, Corsair SP120's or the Deepcool UF120s(really digging the look) for silent case fans(attached to case, not a heatsink)
> 
> 
> 
> DeepCool UF120 if the intake resistance is minimal. Corsair if it's going to be heavier (like a loaded up HDD cage.)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuietlyLinux*
> 
> Agreed
> I was also wondering what the difference would be between the Corsair Quiet fans and the performance ones with the resistor to see if their is much if any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None besides RPM range.
> 
> One of my Performance Editions is slightly louder in bearing noise than the other. Not awful though.
> 
> It's not a dying sleeve or rattling ball by any means.
Click to expand...

The Deepcool were included in my fan comparison study here, and here, with more data on subsequent pages. But the fans were on a Megahalems. While that heatsink is designed to have low airflow resistance, it is not zero. So bear in mind Tator Tot's comments about free air vs. resistance.


----------



## Dudewitbow

I'm assumign free air means that there isnt something physical(HDD/.Heatsink) blockign it right? better in my case, my hdd's are entered in sideways, almost giving fans full clearance outside of large holed plastic mesh.


----------



## ZeVo

Thinking about getting the Noctua NF-A14 FLX. Does anyone have this fan yet?


----------



## GanjaSMK

So at full speed the Corsair SP120's aren't terribly loud. Far quieter full blast than the included Antec fans you get with the 920 kit. I'm happy.

Thanks again for pointing out some good value Tator -


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> I'm assumign free air means that there isnt something physical(HDD/.Heatsink) blockign it right? better in my case, my hdd's are entered in sideways, almost giving fans full clearance outside of large holed plastic mesh.


Free air usually refers to either open hole exhaust / intake ones; or ones with light restriction like a honey-comb, wire, or mesh grill.

Heavy dust filtering can choke up a fan though if the pressure isn't high on them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thinking about getting the Noctua NF-A14 FLX. Does anyone have this fan yet?


Not yet, but I plan to have them in January for testing. As well as some new Cooler Master fans to add in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> So at full speed the Corsair SP120's aren't terribly loud. Far quieter full blast than the included Antec fans you get with the 920 kit. I'm happy.
> Thanks again for pointing out some good value Tator -


The stock fans on these AIO water coolers (besides the new Corsair stuff) are pretty awful in my opinion. Corsair at least used some performance fans with solid static pressure; but they were not optimized well.

That's my biggest disapointment with AIO coolers. When you design the whole package, the fans should match.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair SP Series & Noctua's NF-F12 PWM are the two performance winners for quiet fans that don't suck.


Your winners?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Your winners?


Not my only ones, and only for one category.

About 8 fans of this round-up are gonna get some good words from them.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not my only ones, and only for one category.
> 
> About 8 fans of this round-up are gonna get some good words from them.


Cannot wait to hear!

Corsair SP and the noctua's are just to expensive.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd say the Noctua's justify their price better than the Corsair's do at this point considering they're only $5 more expensive.

Though, the TwinPack tips it back into Corsair's favor somewhat. At $12.50/fan, you find yourself hard pressed to find a better deal on such a solid design.

I just wish Corsair would have tried a little harder with the actual frame design instead of the color rings nonsense.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I just wish Corsair would have tried a little harder with the actual frame design instead of the color rings nonsense.


You one of those people who are just never happy with anything Tator? If so, then we might need to take your opinion with some serious grains of salt.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd say the Noctua's justify their price better than the Corsair's do at this point considering they're only $5 more expensive.
> 
> Though, the TwinPack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tips it back into Corsair's favor somewhat. At $12.50/fan, you find yourself hard pressed to find a better deal on such a solid design.
> 
> I just wish Corsair would have tried a little harder with the actual frame design instead of the color rings nonsense.


Yah but there color options throw your whole rig off =/


----------



## ivanlabrie

They work good for ROG boards lol...
But well, I normally don't care bout looks that much. Ordered 38mm wide 220cfm beasts from Israel lol (Nidec Beta-V)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> You one of those people who are just never happy with anything Tator? If so, then we might need to take your opinion with some serious grains of salt.


No, I've found plenty of products to be happy about. I'm never 100% satisfied; but I'll overlook the aesthetics of a fan if the performance is spot on for what they're trying.

The NF-F12 is a great product that looks ugly as sin and doesn't match much in this current market.

On the other hand, I firmly believe that if the looks are a big deal to you; then you best consider modding, as you'll never have a unified design & aesthetic until you create it yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah but there color options throw your whole rig off =/


They should just make black on black versions for that reason.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They work good for ROG boards lol...
> But well, I normally don't care bout looks that much. Ordered 38mm wide 220cfm beasts from Israel lol (Nidec Beta-V)


Prepare for take-off. Beta-V's sound like a harrier is landing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like planes? xD
It's a benching rig, and I will build a pwm controller to tame them for gaming.








Plus I have a ton of ty-140's I can use when not benching.


----------



## ohhgourami

Noctuas should make a black color option for all their fans and charge $5 more


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Noctuas should make a black color option for all their fans and charge $5 more


As much a I wished they would, they probably won't. I read somewhere it's for company recognition. As soon as you see a brown fan, you'll know it's Noctua.


----------



## antonis21

Tomorrow i will recieve 2Xcougar vortex PWM CF-V2HF for my h80.Does anyone know if cougars work with pumps fun controller?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> As much a I wished they would, they probably won't. I read somewhere it's for company recognition. As soon as you see a brown fan, you'll know it's Noctua.


Which is the simple reason I refuse to buy them, they are hella ugly, don't care how well they perform.


----------



## Hokies83

So what is the best fans for around 10$ each? that are dead silent.. I got a 34mm rad and a 80mm rad.


----------



## ivanlabrie

80mm thick rad will need stronger pressure so I'd say that's gonna be complicated...sp two pack with ulna might suit you but I'd go for a 120x38mm fan myself.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 80mm thick rad will need stronger pressure so I'd say that's gonna be complicated...sp two pack with ulna might suit you but I'd go for a 120x38mm fan myself.


I got the 80mm rad because it says i can use low static pressure/cfm fans and get same results as a 45mm rad with leaf blowers on it









It allows u to do things silent and still get great results.
Quote:


> Info about the Monsta radiators:
> The Monsta radiators, with a thickness of 80mm, are the first of their size on the market. Hence we were just as keen on finding out how they perform as the independent reviewers!
> The tests show that it has significantly increased flow rates than thinner radiators. The cooling performance increased greatly with increased fan speed. Sounds normal, but this radiator shows a different performance profile than standard radiators: *At 500rpm the Monsta is slightly better than its 60mm brother, but with increasing fan speed the difference increases: At 800rpm the Monsta already performs much better, and at 1200rpm a Monsta radiator is performing almost as well as a 60mm thick radiator with one fan more, at the same fan speed!*


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I got the 80mm rad because it says i can use low static pressure/cfm fans and get same results as a 45mm rad with leaf blowers on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It allows u to do things silent and still get great results.
> [/B]


You're right. It has a lower fpi count.


----------



## Hokies83

How are the Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2?
16.7 DBA
54 cfm and
Static Pressure:1.042 mmH2O


----------



## Elohim

Multiframes
eLoops
Silent Wings 2

These are the best Silent Fans with the least bearing noise IMO.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So what is the best fans for around 10$ each? that are dead silent.. I got a 34mm rad and a 80mm rad.


Xion Alphawings would be a good choice.

Cougar's HDBs are around that price as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How are the Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2?
> 16.7 DBA
> 54 cfm and
> Static Pressure:1.042 mmH2O


Poor pressure for the design.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Who cares about static if your just using them as a case fans, if my Aerocools turn out to be crap, I might be trying out Noiseblockers. Serious tator, your demands on computer fans is bordering on just flat out "unrealistic" after reading most of this thread. Perhaps you should form your own company and show us all how it should be done?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Who cares about static if your just using them as a case fans, if my Aerocools turn out to be crap, I might be trying out Noiseblockers. Serious tator, your demands on computer fans is bordering on just flat out "unrealistic" after reading most of this thread. Perhaps you should form your own company and show us all how it should be done?


My expectations are not unrealistic.

I'd start my own company if there was money to be made. Unfortunately, you can't make money on computer fans, that's why I sell coke.

Like wise, you'll care about the static pressure if you put the fan on an HDD cage. They are incredibly restrictive surfaces that shelter all of the airflow to the front of the case. When this happens, you must remember the basic principle of airflow; it'll always take the path of lease resistance.

That means the air will leave the case or flow into crevices of the case which lack the same pressure as the zone in front of the fan.

This effects performance of the system as a whole since the airflow doesn't pass over the HDDs effectively. Nor does it makes it's way to the GPU section. Meaning you're starving your system of air.

Pure airflow fans with a lack of pressure are great when they have a good bearing because you put them up as the rear exhaust of your case or on a side panel of you case as an intake.

They don't have restrictions and you're working on a purely flow basis. Which means your system is either going to remove hot air of intake plenty of fresh air.

Larger diameter + smoother bearing means you can do that even better. Though, you'll have to pay for it.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Who cares about static if your just using them as a case fans, if my Aerocools turn out to be crap, I might be trying out Noiseblockers. Serious tator, your demands on computer fans is bordering on just flat out "unrealistic" after reading most of this thread. Perhaps you should form your own company and show us all how it should be done?


Ever heard about dust filters?

He has not published any kind of results yet, I don't think you can call his demands unrealistic. There are good quiet fans with high airflow and static pressure: Noctua's F12s and Gentle Typhoons. Why could not other manufacturers improve those designs or release something similar?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Ever heard about dust filters?
> He has not published any kind of results yet, I don't think you can call his demands unrealistic. There are good quiet fans with high airflow and static pressure: Noctua's F12s and Gentle Typhoons. Why could not other manufacturers improve those designs or release something similar?


Corsair did, but like I said before; you don't make money on fans.

Profit margins are very slim most of the time.

That, and people still love "ricer" stuff. Ala lots of LEDs and colored plastics.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair did, but like I said before; you don't make money on fans.
> Profit margins are very slim most of the time.
> 
> That, and people still love "ricer" stuff. Ala lots of LEDs and colored plastics.


Well, I just expect my components to perform decently, not to look like a brothel (I hope this term is not considered offensive).


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair did, but like I said before; you don't make money on fans.
> Profit margins are very slim most of the time.
> 
> That, and people still love "ricer" stuff. Ala lots of LEDs and colored plastics.


Yeh what's with the LEDs everywhere? It's hard to make quiet workstations that aren't flashy and "loud" in terms of lights if the fans are all flashy and glowing.

I think Noctua/Corsair/Thermalright have it right: consumers need silence and performance.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm fine with LEDs if it's given as an option.

The plastics they use for LED fans resonate more and sometimes create annoying tonal disturbance.s


----------



## nezff

Tator, quick question. Did you say the corsair fans get choked down when being restricted from the front? Im going to be running Sp120 high performance on the rads, but was wondering if I should run quiet editions sp120, high performance 120s or AF120s for intake fans. They will be in a caselabs M8 with moderate restriction up front.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Tator, quick question. Did you say the corsair fans get choked down when being restricted from the front? Im going to be running Sp120 high performance on the rads, but was wondering if I should run quiet editions sp120, high performance 120s or AF120s for intake fans. They will be in a caselabs M8 with moderate restriction up front.


Nice case.. Want a TH10 myself

Just need to save that 600$ + up heh


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd run the AF120 Quiet / Performance editions (depending on what you like and if you want to have the extra headroom.)

SP120's would only be needed if they've got multiple (4+)HDD's backed up against them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What do you think of TY-140's as front intakes through an hdd cage or restrictive filter?
I put my hand inside the drive cage and I can feel some air movement with only one fan on, but I put a second one inside as a mid case fan...p/p hdd drive cage, with the pull fan right in front of the gpu blowing towards the pci slot covers, which I removed.

I also tested my 5300rpm Nidec Beta-V, and I gotta say it's quieter than I thought and the amount of air it moves is ridiculous. Spun at 10% of its power it's stronger than my ty-140s, and at full blast placed as the middle fan in my Silver Arrow, it's like the heatsink fins didn't exist. Air moves freely through them and out of the rear exhaust fan hole, which has no grill cause I cut it.
I bet I could cool the whole case with negative pressure with one!


----------



## Tator Tot

TY-140's are solid.

Though, 38mm thick server fans generally are beasts.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I ran the ty-140 straight from the psu and I couldn't hear it at all, and the airflow through the hdd cage was minimal, like a breeze...barely moving air at all. (single fan between front intake filter and hdd cage in a cm 690 II)
So there goes another example where pressure would be important...









If I were to keep the hdd cage intact, what kind of fan would work best there? I can get server fans from ebay, or stuff from either performance-pcs or sidewindercomputers.com cause they ship to Argentina.


----------



## doyll

How many intake fans are you running?
I like having several intakes.. like 3x TY-140s in my case now. I want case airflow to be greater than cooler airflow.. Both CPU and GPU combined. Reason is if case doesn't flow more air than coolers all heated exhaust cannot be moved out of case; result is case gets hotter.


----------



## ivanlabrie

My cpu exhaust will definitely be stronger than anything else if I crank those fans...
I have 4 ty-140s, 3 set as intakes: front top intake, lower front intake before the hdd cage and two mid case fans, one below the dvd-r drive and one in front of the drive cage atm.
Perhaps I can improve the airflow removing the drive cage cause I only use two drives and one is an ssd. Or get better 120x25 fans for the front intake positions and use the spare ty-140's elsewhere.


----------



## Tator Tot

As long as your HDD temps & system temps are high, I wouldn't worry about upgrading.

What are they running at right now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I can't check cause my mobo died some time ago, and I don't have any screenshots...I'll check tomorrow and post some screenies. My MVG should be here by then.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd run the AF120 Quiet / Performance editions (depending on what you like and if you want to have the extra headroom.)
> 
> SP120's would only be needed if they've got multiple (4+)HDD's backed up against them.


My main concern is if the AF120s can "pull" the air in well enough? I figured the SP120s performance would be better considering you can always dial them down.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> My main concern is if the AF120s can "pull" the air in well enough? I figured the SP120s performance would be better considering you can always dial them down.


The restrictions of Case Lab's cases are very minimal. They'll pull the same amount of air for the most part; but they'll be a bit quieter.


----------



## nezff

found this at TT.
Quote:


> [Individually, there are in my mind only three of the five fans I would really consider, although the AF 140 QE and AF120 QE have their places in some buyers minds. The three I feel are the stars of this group are the AF120 Performance fan and the SP120 in both the High Performance Edition and the SP120 Quiet Edition. Since pricing is within a few pennies across all five entrants, I would personally pass on the first two I listed for the later three and here is why. The SP120 HPE is pretty self-explanatory, it is by far the best performing fan offered and the 35 dBA rating is overstated as the fans aren't that loud with 12V applied. These will work for anything from case fans, coolers or radiators as they will drive near 70 CFM of air into the device with 3.1mmH20 of static pressure forcing its way through


SP120 HIGH PERFORMANCE


SP120 QUIET


AF120 HIGH PERFORMANCE


----------



## Hokies83

What do you use to measure the dba/cfm / static pressure of fans?


----------



## GeneO

Thanks to the advice here! I just installed a couple of SP120 Quiet @7V in the front of my case to cool 4 HDD+SSD. Seem to work quite well - they keep the drives in the mid 30s and you can't hear them at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What do you use to measure the dba/cfm / static pressure of fans?


*The Testing Equipment*

All Equipment Was Purchased & Owned By myself:


Extech HD300
Extech HD755
Extech 407750 SPL Meter Lab Adjusted.
Kintrex IRT0421 Non-Contact Infrared Thermometer
Universal Enterprises DM383B Digital Multimeter
Mastech HY1803D

That's all of my equipment.

Besides my 2 chambers for pressure & sound testing (but they're custom built myself.)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What do you use to measure the dba/cfm / static pressure of fans?
> 
> 
> 
> *The Testing Equipment*
> 
> All Equipment Was Purchased & Owned By myself:
> 
> 
> Extech HD300
> Extech HD755
> Extech 407750 SPL Meter Lab Adjusted.
> Kintrex IRT0421 Non-Contact Infrared Thermometer
> Universal Enterprises DM383B Digital Multimeter
> Mastech HY1803D
> 
> That's all of my equipment.
> 
> Besides my 2 chambers for pressure & sound testing (but they're custom built myself.)
Click to expand...

Pics of the testing chambers?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Pics of the testing chambers?


Wooden box 1 = finished & sealed with a 140mm mounting (gasket + adapter for 120mm fans)

Wooden box 2 = unfinished box with lots of foam and hardboard on the inside to isolate it from the outside.

As well as band mounts for fans.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well my first time with Aerocool fans is a bust. The 140mm still create too much air noise even at the silent lower voltage and with my HAF XB, the sound is just way too loud in comparison to my AP-13's being used at intakes. Now im trying to figure out if I wanna bother trying to find a better 120mm LED intake fans or go back to just using AP-13 or AP-14's for intake and installing some rubber screws for vibration reduction or spend even more money and try Noise blockers or Corsairs. Getting tired of eating restocking fee's lately so I need to get this figured out....


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How are the Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2?
> 16.7 DBA
> 54 cfm and
> Static Pressure:1.042 mmH2O


I like the look of these with those cool white fan blades. If only the chassis of fan was tinted, they would look freaking awesome. Wonder how they would do for intake and exhaust.....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> *The Testing Equipment*
> 
> All Equipment Was Purchased & Owned By myself:
> 
> [*] Extech HD300
> [*] Extech HD755
> [*] Extech 407750 SPL Meter Lab Adjusted.
> [*] Kintrex IRT0421 Non-Contact Infrared Thermometer
> [*] Universal Enterprises DM383B Digital Multimeter
> [*] Mastech HY1803D
> 
> That's all of my equipment.
> 
> Besides my 2 chambers for pressure & sound testing (but they're custom built myself.)


Hmm wonder how my San aces would do at half speed.. bet there more static pressure /cfm then any other fan and would be just as quiet..


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I like the look of these with those cool white fan blades. If only the chassis of fan was tinted, they would look freaking awesome. Wonder how they would do for intake and exhaust.....


I probably wouldn't use any fans as exhaust fans. These make good intake fans if there is no restrictions in front (dust filters). The 800 rpm version I have is inaudible. I'm sure the 1300rpm ones would be just as good while providing more airflow. I really want one.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair SP Series, wouldn't really recommend the AF series unless it's a side panel or the top of the case. When restricted against a HDD rack they choke.
> 
> Zalman ZM-F3-FDB or Zalman ZM-SF3 when you can get them on sale. I've seen them around $10-12 on Newegg sale prices.
> 
> Cougar Vortex HDB's are not a bad option at $12 right now.
> 
> GeLID FN-SX12-10 or FN-PX12-15 fans can be had for ~$10-12 as well. Don't let the 50k/hrs MTBF fool you, as that's at 40*C. I also have one and it's a Hydro Wave bearing (Panaflo's FDB essentially.)
> These guys are probably my favorites just due to the normally low price & good balanced performance.


Never even heard of "Gelid" until this thread. I really wanted to find some quiet fans with white blades since my Aerocools are a bust so i'll get a seperate LED lighting system but the white fans looked sick in my HAF XB case so I wanna keep that at least. Are these the Gelids you would recommend for quiet chassis cooling? I like they also come with rubber screws, so a bonus there

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426016



The Noiseblockers have a really slick looking blade design along with chassis but man they are expensive, have you much experience with these? I would probably go with this model for noise/airflow balance but man, still freaking expensive.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16917/fan-1047/Noiseblocker_NB-eLoop_B12-2_120mm_x_25mm_Ultra_Silent_Bionic_Blade_Fan_-_1300_RPM_-_167_dBA_Hot_Item.html?tl=c15s60b160&id=ELPH5Bd2&mv_pc=483



EDIT: Wow, Just found these sharp looking suckers from Zalman. Wonder how they perform....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118067



FYI, this is what the HAF XB chassis looks like in case your wondering what I'm gonna install these in


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah id get noise blockers id id have to spend over 200$ on fans and that is just out of the question for me.. they need to work on those prices alot better..


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I probably wouldn't use any fans as exhaust fans. These make good intake fans if there is no restrictions in front (dust filters). The 800 rpm version I have is inaudible. I'm sure the 1300rpm ones would be just as good while providing more airflow. I really want one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah id get noise blockers id id have to spend over 200$ on fans and that is just out of the question for me.. they need to work on those prices alot better..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I like the look of these with those cool white fan blades. If only the chassis of fan was tinted, they would look freaking awesome. Wonder how they would do for intake and exhaust.....


I have some left over from my previous build.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm wonder how my San aces would do at half speed.. bet there more static pressure /cfm then any other fan and would be just as quiet..


San Ace's do really well depending on the voltage level. They have bearing noise in the 4-5v range, from my experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Never even heard of "Gelid" until this thread. I really wanted to find some quiet fans with white blades since my Aerocools are a bust so i'll get a seperate LED lighting system but the white fans looked sick in my HAF XB case so I wanna keep that at least. Are these the Gelids you would recommend for quiet chassis cooling? I like they also come with rubber screws, so a bonus there
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426016
> 
> The Noiseblockers have a really slick looking blade design along with chassis but man they are expensive, have you much experience with these? I would probably go with this model for noise/airflow balance but man, still freaking expensive.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16917/fan-1047/Noiseblocker_NB-eLoop_B12-2_120mm_x_25mm_Ultra_Silent_Bionic_Blade_Fan_-_1300_RPM_-_167_dBA_Hot_Item.html?tl=c15s60b160&id=ELPH5Bd2&mv_pc=483
> 
> EDIT: Wow, Just found these sharp looking suckers from Zalman. Wonder how they perform....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118067
> 
> FYI, this is what the HAF XB chassis looks like in case your wondering what I'm gonna install these in


GeLID's are the best value; NoiseBlocker's cost almost 3x as much .


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

With rubber screw mounting, which would you choose for case cooling, GT AP-13s or the Gelid silent 12s? I have 2 of the ap-13s and I do like them but I would need to find one more for rear exhaust and buy Gelid rubber screws, the ap-14s are just too loud in the haf xb case. Or just buy a set of silent 12s that so have the white blades that I want along with rubber mounts included and already sleeved, so bonus there.

The ap-14 does function as a nice fan for my dark Knight hsf though, still stays cool on load and quieter then the included xigmatek led pwm which makes an annoying whining sound om guessing from the pwm. Since going with this haf xb case, I'm hearing all sorts of sounds I never did with my antec Mini p-180


----------



## Tator Tot

GeLID Silent 12's should be quieter than the GT's due to the reduction in bearing noise as well as isolation mounting that's included.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I'm thinking of buying this to replace the Xigmatek stock fan on my Dark Knight HSF. Static pressure looks good and should do just as well if not better then the AP-14 and it will look slick. Hope the PWM on Gelids is quiet though

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13295/fan-877/Gelid_Solutions_Silent_12_PWM_120mm_x_25mm_Silent_Case_Fan_-_750_-_1500_RPM_FN-PX12-15.html?tl=c365s936b195#blank

Also is it pronounced "G" - Lid or "Gee" - Lid?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this to replace the Xigmatek stock fan on my Dark Knight HSF. Static pressure looks good and should do just as well if not better then the AP-14 and it will look slick. Hope the PWM on Gelids is quiet though
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13295/fan-877/Gelid_Solutions_Silent_12_PWM_120mm_x_25mm_Silent_Case_Fan_-_750_-_1500_RPM_FN-PX12-15.html?tl=c365s936b195#blank
> Also is it pronounced "G" - Lid or "Gee" - Lid?


I honestly couldn't tell you how it's pronounced.

I generally go with "Jeh-Lid."

As for their PWM operations; I couldn't tell you. The Wing12's are good on PWM. 10-20% on mine ticks a very tiny bit that's hardly audible but I don't have the Silent 12 PWM's to tell.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell you how it's pronounced.
> 
> I generally go with "Jeh-Lid."
> 
> As for their PWM operations; I couldn't tell you. The Wing12's are good on PWM. 10-20% on mine ticks a very tiny bit that's hardly audible but I don't have the Silent 12 PWM's to tell.


"Gel-id"
At least that's how these reviews say it.


----------



## ehume

gelid - (from Dictionary.com)

gel·id
[jel-id]
adjective
very cold; icy.
Origin:
1600-10; < Latin gelidus icy cold, equivalent to gel ( um ) frost, cold + -idus -id4

Related forms
ge·lid·i·ty [ juh-lid-i-tee] Show IPA , gel·id·ness, noun.
gel·id·ly, adverb.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> gelid - (from Dictionary.com)
> 
> gel·id
> 
> [jel-id]
> 
> adjective
> 
> very cold; icy.
> 
> Origin:
> 
> 1600-10; < Latin gelidus icy cold, equivalent to gel ( um ) frost, cold + -idus -id4
> 
> Related forms
> 
> ge·lid·i·ty [ juh-lid-i-tee] Show IPA , gel·id·ness, noun.
> 
> gel·id·ly, adverb.


The question was how it's pronounced as a company name, not what the dictionary says.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think we can pronounce it as we wish to...no one's gonna kill us or mock us lol
Plus it's not like Gelid is such a well known brand, and that people are gonna pick it up immediately if we mispronounce it.


----------



## doyll

I don't care how it's pronounced. ... as long as it's spelled right I know who it is.


----------



## ehume

I think Gelid named their company after the adjective, so I'll stick with the dictionary pronunciation.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm with Ehume. And my pronunciation is the same as the vids. I just didn't use proper phonetics.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, what do you guys think?
Will those gelid pwm splitter cables handle two Nidec 5300rpm fans that draw 3.3a each?
I want control from the mobo header and power via molex...I'm feeling lazy and I won't have an unlocked cpu for some time (running a g620 for now)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, what do you guys think?
> Will those gelid pwm splitter cables handle two Nidec 5300rpm fans that draw 3.3a each?
> I want control from the mobo header and power via molex...I'm feeling lazy and I won't have an unlocked cpu for some time (running a g620 for now)


Any fan that draws 3.3A is too much for a motherboard. Two is really asking for trouble. Fans like these should draw their power directly from your PSU. If they are PWM, they can get a control signal from the motherboard. There are "PWM splitters" for this.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Exactly what I'm inquiring about! xD
I was saying if those pwm splitters can handle the fans, they sell them at performance-pcs. There's one that feeds from molex and allows pwm control from mobo header.
I was worried that the cable would melt really.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'm with Ehume. And my pronunciation is the same as the vids. I just didn't use proper phonetics.


Video Francisca say "Jel-id" but second video is "Gel-id" to me.

And this guy uses both pronunciations


----------



## ehume

Video Francisca sounds like non-English. I was speaking of English pronunciation. In another language, it could be something different. In French, for example, it might be Jolie or some such. Never can tell about those folks. Descended from Frankish tribes, you know . . .


----------



## cloppy007

Sounds like a discussion about Uranus' pronuntiation


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Video Francisca sounds like non-English. I was speaking of English pronunciation. In another language, it could be something different. In French, for example, it might be Jolie or some such. Never can tell about those folks. Descended from Frankish tribes, you know . . .


Nope in French its the same, like Gé-lid.


----------



## nubbinator

Tator, have you tried this Cooljag fan? I keep hearing that it's basically a TY-140 in a 140mm frame, but would like to know for sure before buying a pair. I'm pretty happy with my 140mm Prolimatech Vortex fans, but I've been a bit of a fan whore of late who isn't the easiest to please.


----------



## ZeVo

I was wondering the same thing. I saw it on a fan roundup and it did really well.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Video Francisca sounds like non-English. I was speaking of English pronunciation. In another language, it could be something different. In French, for example, it might be Jolie or some such. Never can tell about those folks. Descended from Frankish tribes, you know . . .


I though GELID Solutions was a member of Goa'uld technology group with home offices at postcode P3X-888.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Tator, have you tried this Cooljag fan? I keep hearing that it's basically a TY-140 in a 140mm frame, but would like to know for sure before buying a pair. I'm pretty happy with my 140mm Prolimatech Vortex fans, but I've been a bit of a fan whore of late who isn't the easiest to please.


Haven't tested them yet, have a few more 120mm's to work through first.

I was the one that found them though. It's my assumption that they're the same design as TY-140's with a different bearing.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Just got my first batch of Gelid *however the hell you pronounce it* fans along with more goodies. I was pleased with the built quality outa the box though I do wish the blades where a brighter white as it almost comes across as a light gray depending on lighting. The fan rubber screw adapters also need some pushing into the fan casing with a paper clip but after that, it went smooth and it really helps cut down on vibration into the case. The silent 12's are REALLY quiet other then a "humm" from the motor hub area, so I was pleased when I fired them up the first time. They seem to move just about the same amount of air as my GT AP-13's maybe a we bit less from feeling the air with my hand anyway

The PWM model is soooo amazingly quiet compared to my Xigmatek LED fan and temps havn't suffered too much on my Dark Knight from lower CFM though I bumped up the BIOS thermal CPU fan speed to Turbo mode. I need to order another one as I freaking forgot I needed 4 fans total but so far, im very pleased with my first Gelid fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Glad to hear the PWM models and working well for you.


----------



## Hokies83

So i need to red 120mm Led fans to show case my bottom 240mm rad...

Which brand is /quit/performance i like sub 19dba.. i like 3 pin fins so i can use my fan controllers.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Damn..... that is a lot of red


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So i need to red 120mm Led fans to show case my bottom 240mm rad...
> Which brand is /quit/performance i like sub 19dba.. i like 3 pin fins so i can use my fan controllers.


Xion Alphawings or LEPA Choppers


----------



## ehume

Those LEPA Choppers look like 120mm TY-140's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Those LEPA Choppers look like 120mm TY-140's.


Similar blade design for sure.

I don't have any, but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So i need to red 120mm Led fans to show case my bottom 240mm rad...
> Which brand is /quit/performance i like sub 19dba.. i like 3 pin fins so i can use my fan controllers.


Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Red
I have used these and they are not bad. Had them on my rad before, worked very well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Led strips and SP120s/gt ap15?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Red
> I have used these and they are not bad. Had them on my rad before, worked very well.


hello - you saying these fans http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12711/fan-827/Enermax_TB_Silence_120mm_x_25mm_Twister_Bearing_LED_Fan_-_Blue_LEDs_UCTB12N-BL_.html actually come close to the specs listed? I really like them. Thanks! I was also looking at bitfenix LED fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Enermax T.B. SIlence are not good for RADs.

Neither are the BitFenix fans.


----------



## JAM3S121

Are they decent for being in front of a rather beefy fan filter? I want to put it right behind the fan filter in my switch 810 front panel, which I am cutting up to allow more fresh air to enter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Are they decent for being in front of a rather beefy fan filter? I want to put it right behind the fan filter in my switch 810 front panel, which I am cutting up to allow more fresh air to enter.


Not really.


----------



## doyll

I suspect filters are as restrictive tas radiators.. maybe even more so.


----------



## cloppy007

Depends on the radiator... and the filter. XSPC RX and EX series are not too restrictive. HWLabs GTX series are (airflow) restrictive.

As for dust filters, Demciflex are like a brick wall.


----------



## doyll

I'm using Silverstone magnetic mounts.. They aren't too bad and do catch most of the dust. After a year I can see a little on backs of fan blades.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm using AC foamy filters and they work ok...And TY-140s against them. Decent airflow, but I'd like a tad more, so perhaps I need magnetic filters instead.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I used fabric sheets for dust filter before on my HAF X. Worked very well and kept my system a nice spring fresh smell.
Saw maybe 1-2c warmer in my system on average, but nothing to worry about. I did get less dust.

Gonna try the Cougar Vortex 120mm HDB PWM in my new 550D.
2x front, 1x HDD cage, 1x rear, 2x on heatsink.


----------



## ehume

Fabric sheets

After just blowing my rig out with a DataVac and watching the dust fly, I think I'll try that instead of my steel mesh filters.

+rep


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yeah damn, great idea with the sheets.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Hey OCN.
I'm looking for some nice 120 and 140mm fans that match.
So like Bitfenix Spectre 120,140 etc.
Any good suggestions? They have to look nice, and have good static pressure =D.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Hey OCN.
> I'm looking for some nice 120 and 140mm fans that match.
> So like Bitfenix Spectre 120,140 etc.
> Any good suggestions? They have to look nice, and have good static pressure =D.


Well I have the Spectre Pros in 120/140mm. They are ok.
You can get the Cougar Vortex HDB in 120/140mm
COUGAR CF-V12H 120mm
COUGAR CF-V14H 140mm

Thx for the rep.








With the fabric sheets, I use 1 or 2 depending on how much I want to reduce dust. After 3 or 4 months I replaced it. Be surprised how black it gets over time.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Well I have the Spectre Pros in 120/140mm. They are ok.
> You can get the Cougar Vortex HDB in 120/140mm
> COUGAR CF-V12H 120mm
> COUGAR CF-V14H 140mm
> Thx for the rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the fabric sheets, I use 1 or 2 depending on how much I want to reduce dust. After 3 or 4 months I replaced it. Be surprised how black it gets over time.


True, but after reading Tator Tot's review. I passed =3


----------



## nezff

tator, are you posting all the results at once when you get done?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> True, but after reading Tator Tot's review. I passed =3


Passed what? The Spectre Pro or Vortex?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Passed what? The Spectre Pro or Vortex?


Probably Spectre Pros. They're garbage.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

They weren't too bad. I use 5x 140mm + 3x 120mm in my old case. Look good and cooled just fine.
As going for heatsinks, not so good.
They are quiet, but with restrictions the noise gets much louder.

I think I spend more money on fans than any other parts in total.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> They weren't too bad. I use 5x 140mm + 3x 120mm in my old case. Look good and cooled just fine.
> As going for heatsinks, not so good.
> They are quiet, but with restrictions the noise gets much louder.
> I think I spend more money on fans than any other parts in total.


I had 2x 140mm Spectre Pros in my case. They were loud, barely moved air, and were expensive for what they were, even running in a practically unrestricted intake. They also lie about the bearing. Like I said, they're garbage.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I used fabric sheets for dust filter before on my HAF X. Worked very well and kept my system a nice spring fresh smell.
> Saw maybe 1-2c warmer in my system on average, but nothing to worry about. I did get less dust.
> Gonna try the Cougar Vortex 120mm HDB PWM in my new 550D.
> 2x front, 1x HDD cage, 1x rear, 2x on heatsink.


How restrictive was that? Got a picture?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I suspect filters are as restrictive tas radiators.. maybe even more so.


Some of them aren't that bad. Here is some testing done on xtremesystems a few years back. Here is another done by Vapor on XS.

I've had really good luck with dryer sheets. They do work really well. Its too bad that they're so hard to hide or make look neat.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> tator, are you posting all the results at once when you get done?


I'm gonna post the 120mm's all in one big batch soon on the 3rd post (just numerical data) and then start filling in the descriptions / opinions section while I'm testing 140mm's.

I have a note-pad with my opinions of the 120mm's written down in bulleted shorthand right now, but I'd rather translate the data itself into charts & graphs first. Then work on the easy bit of complaining and picking favorites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> They weren't too bad. I use 5x 140mm + 3x 120mm in my old case. Look good and cooled just fine.
> As going for heatsinks, not so good.
> They are quiet, but with restrictions the noise gets much louder.
> I think I spend more money on fans than any other parts in total.


Fake "FDB" and lack luster performance across the board, along with the steep price make them pretty awful.

I won't say they outright Lied about their CFM to dB(A) ratings, but they were definitely generous.

The bearing on the other hand, was a complete lie and you shouldn't stand for that.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'm gonna post the 120mm's all in one big batch soon on the 3rd post (just numerical data) and then start filling in the descriptions / opinions section while I'm testing 140mm's.
> 
> I have a note-pad with my opinions of the 120mm's written down in bulleted shorthand right now, but I'd rather translate the data itself into charts & graphs first. Then work on the easy bit of complaining and picking favorites.
> 
> Fake "FDB" and lack luster performance across the board, along with the steep price make them pretty awful.
> I won't say they outright Lied about their CFM to dB(A) ratings, but they were definitely generous.
> 
> The bearing on the other hand, was a complete lie and you shouldn't stand for that.


Dont get me wrong. I paid under $10 for the 140mm. There wasnt a selection for what was needed in the build I was doing.
I would like to see what image of what the bearing looks like for the Spectre Pro.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'll have to tell you to open one up then.

I don't have the camera for that kind of precision photography. Nor the hands.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Thought you opened one already for testing to see which bearing it really is?
Isn't there different variations of FDB?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Some of them aren't that bad. Here is some testing done on xtremesystems a few years back. Here is another done by Vapor on XS.
> I've had really good luck with dryer sheets. They do work really well. Its too bad that they're so hard to hide or make look neat.


Thanks for the second link, I hadn't seen it. I've found the aluminium folded mesh to be the best, specially with 



.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I used fabric sheets for dust filter before on my HAF X. Worked very well and kept my system a nice spring fresh smell.


What are fabric sheets?

I tried googling it and it just returned a lot of random stuff..

EDIT: its "fabric softener sheet", got it.


----------



## KipH

AKA dryer sheets. You can get non-scented ones, and they are a bit ionic, so may hold the dust. I would not risk getting that chemical residue on my loverly insides though, who knows what that goop is.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> What are fabric sheets?
> I tried googling it and it just returned a lot of random stuff..
> EDIT: its "fabric softener sheet", got it.


How you call that in French?


----------



## KipH

les feuilles d'assouplissant
feuilles d'assouplissant?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> feuilles d'assouplissant?


Yes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Thought you opened one already for testing to see which bearing it really is?
> Isn't there different variations of FDB?


I have, but the inner structure of the bearing is what is telling and my camera is from 2005. Like wise,it's a point & shoot. It doesn't have the ability to capture the information to show what is needed.

And there are not different versions of the FDB. There is the FDB, then similar bearings like the HDB and the "fancy names" folks give their just "Slightly Different than a Fluid Dynamic" bearing.

Like the SSO2 bearing, Nano-SLI beaing, etc.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

In the next week or so, I'll take apart one of the fans to see exactly what it really is.
I think one of them is not working correctly, just need to find which one. Will post images too.
Thx for all you do here.

Just want my Cougars to arrive. Delayed shipping sucks.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> AKA dryer sheets. You can get non-scented ones, and they are a bit ionic, so may hold the dust. I would not risk getting that chemical residue on my loverly insides though, who knows what that goop is.


You want to use the dryer sheets first. They really do work great and aren't very restrictive. Unlike most filters they seem to stop everything. Its just so hard to hide them or make them look half way decent. I had them tapped onto the bottom of my HAF 932.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Dust? Whats that?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm gonna try the dryer sheets...perhaps if they make black ones lol


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna try the dryer sheets...perhaps if they make black ones lol


You could always dye it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not sure how that will affect their behavior....


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Dust? Whats that?
> []http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/blower.jpg[]


Yea, maybe its better for cooling performance to not use any filter and vacuum like... one time a week?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I had them tapped onto the bottom of my HAF 932.


Time to potty train and get rid of the nappies.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Dust? Whats that?
> []http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/blower.jpg[]
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, maybe its better for cooling performance to not use any filter and vacuum like... one time a week?
Click to expand...

I clean my filters once a week, but still must blow the dust out every couple of months. When you live with African birds or cockatoos you have a dust problem. Our single African Grey saturates my rig's defenses.


----------



## doyll

But they are great pets.


----------



## chronicfx

Xigmatek XLF? I have a whole bunch of them in my case and on my heatsink.. Can you review them too?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Ok so I got my shipment of Cougar Vortex CFV12HP 120mm PWM
Felt good, with some weight on them. 9 of them can get loud in the case at full speed, but do they keep everything real cool.
At 50% fan speed they are dead silent.
These fans do move air very well, and lots of it.


----------



## zinfinion

Not to be "that guy", but totally being "that guy": are the two first posts getting updated with the findings any time soon? I'm still super curious about how the Noctuas compare.









*Edit:* Never mind. I see some other "that guy" asked this 2 days ago and got a response in the affirmative. All good now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I clean my filters once a week, but still must blow the dust out every couple of months. When you live with African birds or cockatoos you have a dust problem. Our single African Grey saturates my rig's defenses.










I see you too got pet birds...I have a dove and two pidgeons. And yeah, dust IS an issue with them around. But letting them roam the house flying around if always fun.

I have yet to try the dryer sheets, I lost my bottom intake filters and plan on running a rad there so I'll give that a try by then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Xigmatek XLF? I have a whole bunch of them in my case and on my heatsink.. Can you review them too?


I don't have any XLF-F125*'s or XLF-145*'s.

I did own some in the past, the F125*'s were pretty decent but had audible bearing noise half the time.

The XLF-F145*'s would have been so much better, had they sold them in slower RPM varieties.

~1200-1500 RPM cap on a 120mm fan isn't awful in terms of the CFM to dB ratio; but on a 140mm fan, 1200 RPM can be quite loud.

Like wise, due to the plastic of the whole XLF-F Series, they have some awful resonance to them which requires rubber gaskets in order to soften. Though, the gaskets will not fully remove it.

The F125*'s have pretty decent static pressure at 1.516 mmH²O / 1500 RPM. They're not close to Noctua's NF-F12, but they look much better.

Like wise, a 1450 RPM GT (which does sound better) actually has lower pressure at ~1.326 mmH²O.

Another good comparison is the Yate Loon @ 1500 RPM, which has ~1.73 mmH²O of static pressure.

Most radiator's & heatsinks are not that thick these days, some exceptions do exist, original TRUE & IFX-14 as well as the Black Ice GTX Series & Corsair H100 / H100i. All of these products have relatively high FPI in the 18-20 Fins per Inch density.

Most heatsinks are in the 10-13 fins per inch zone, while most rads stay right at 13 FPI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Not to be "that guy", but totally being "that guy": are the two first posts getting updated with the findings any time soon? I'm still super curious about how the Noctuas compare.


Unfortunately my day job (butcher) means that November 1st - January 2nd; I'm basically working non-stop. T'is the season for such matters and when I get off work, the last thing I want to do is type with my hands.

Boiling them in an herbal bath on the other hand does wonders for the muscles.

Testing is simple and basic note taking isn't hard. So I just had to wait for work to calm down so I had a moment to adjust.


----------



## Ecstacy

Can you test Enermax Magma UC-MA-12's and Cougar CF-V12H's? Both seem to be great quality 120mm fans. Fry's has the Enermax Magma's for $8.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Unfortunately my day job *(butcher)...*


New Rule #1: Never be "that guy" when dealing with someone who handles giant cleavers for a living.









Previously it was never build on a flood plain. But this seems more pertinent.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Can you test Enermax Magma UC-MA-12's and Cougar CF-V12H's? Both seem to be great quality 120mm fans. Fry's has the Enermax Magma's for $8.


Cougar's I have, Enermax's are a no-go unless I get an influx of spare cash. I'm in holiday recovery mode ATM.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Cougar's I have, Enermax's are a no-go unless I get an influx of spare cash. I'm in holiday recovery mode ATM.


I feel you. Can you test the Cougar, NZXT, and Noctua fans before the rest? I just got a Fractal Designs Arc Mini for $60 shipped and the stock case fans are too loud (the power supply and heatsink fans are dead silent) so I'm trying to find the best silent case fans once I pay off the $100 I owe a friend.


----------



## ehume

For $8, just get a Magma. They sound like . . . lots of air.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Ok so I got my shipment of Cougar Vortex CFV12HP 120mm PWM
> Felt good, with some weight on them. 9 of them can get loud in the case at full speed, but do they keep everything real cool.
> At 50% fan speed they are dead silent.
> These fans do move air very well, and lots of it.


Good fans, but they do make a very noticeable ticking noise. It's because they're PWM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> For $8, just get a Magma. They sound like . . . lots of air.


I wouldn't doubt, I have the T.B. Silence with the same bearing and that's all they really make noise wise.

Just a bunch of "woosh" or airflow.Though, the pressure on the Magma's might be nicer.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Good fans, but they do make a very noticeable ticking noise. It's because they're PWM.


There is no ticking noise at all.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Good fans, but they do make a very noticeable ticking noise. It's because they're PWM.


Never heard about tick noise on these fans tbh.


----------



## SoulClap

What are your thoughts on the Nexus Real Silent fans? I'm getting an H60 and want to swap out the Corsair fan with a Nexus one. The H60 will be used on a 2500K clocked at 4.5GHz. I also have a TrueQuiet Pro fan. Would I be better off with the Antec?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those are only good for case fans really...really low rpm and pressure. Silence freaks at spcr loved it back in the p4 era.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulClap*
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Nexus Real Silent fans? I'm getting an H60 and want to swap out the Corsair fan with a Nexus one. The H60 will be used on a 2500K clocked at 4.5GHz. I also have a TrueQuiet Pro fan. Would I be better off with the Antec?


Good fans, decent radiator performance. At only 1000 RPM they don't move a lot of air or have a lot of pressure but they're built on a solid & proven design.

A Yate Loon D12SL-12 may be a better option since it's slightly faster but the same design. (1350 RPM vs 1000 RPM.)

Or if you really wanna spend money on a great quiet fan, Noctua NF-F12 PWM.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulClap*
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Nexus Real Silent fans? I'm getting an H60 and want to swap out the Corsair fan with a Nexus one. The H60 will be used on a 2500K clocked at 4.5GHz. I also have a TrueQuiet Pro fan. Would I be better off with the Antec?


The Antec ones are not that good for rads. The nexus is ok, but not better than the stock Corsair ones.
If you want to OC that much, I would look at getting the H80 or H100i instead. H60 is ok, but not so good for high OC.
For the price it offers, better to use air cooling instead of H60.


----------



## jerry66

I have the deepcool sf 120 and they push lots of air and I have not heard any ticking noise , no noise at all . I think it's a really well built fan , and it came with many adapters . How long it lasts is the question .


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> The Antec ones are not that good for rads. The nexus is ok, but not better than the stock Corsair ones.
> If you want to OC that much, I would look at getting the H80 or H100i instead. H60 is ok, but not so good for high OC.
> For the price it offers, better to use air cooling instead of H60.


The H80i is the one to get, it seems to beat the H100i and almost every thing else, besides custom loops.
The only one that's better is the NZXT Kraken unit (big one, the smaller model is decent too)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The H80i is the one to get, it seems to beat the H100i and almost every thing else, besides custom loops.
> The only one that's better is the NZXT Kraken unit (big one, the smaller model is decent too)


Why does everyone ignore the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Why does everyone ignore the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme?


I know that one's good, beating the H100 and most air coolers, but I saw a few reviews when it gets beaten by the h80i xD
I'd pass those and use a big air cooler or go straight to a custom loop myself...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> I have the deepcool sf 120 and they push lots of air and I have not heard any ticking noise , no noise at all . I think it's a really well built fan , and it came with many adapters . How long it lasts is the question .


UF/SF120 fans are pretty nice. I still enjoy mine.

They just cost too much IMO.


----------



## doyll

TY-140 series fans for me. Love them. Too bad they don't have a TY-120


----------



## ivanlabrie

TY-120 would rock xD


----------



## SoulClap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Good fans, decent radiator performance. At only 1000 RPM they don't move a lot of air or have a lot of pressure but they're built on a solid & proven design.
> 
> A Yate Loon D12SL-12 may be a better option since it's slightly faster but the same design. (1350 RPM vs 1000 RPM.)
> 
> Or if you really wanna spend money on a great quiet fan, Noctua NF-F12 PWM.


If I use the low noise adaptor on the Noctua do you think it would be more effective than the Nexus or Yate Loon? I was also looking into the Noiseblocker M12-S2 but one of those would cost $40 with shipping to Canada.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> The Antec ones are not that good for rads. The nexus is ok, but not better than the stock Corsair ones.
> If you want to OC that much, I would look at getting the H80 or H100i instead. H60 is ok, but not so good for high OC.
> For the price it offers, better to use air cooling instead of H60.


I currently have a Thermalright Macho HR-02. I was getting max temps around 65 degress under load at my overclock.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1283656/who-do-you-think-will-win-thermalright-hr-02-macho-or-corsair-h60

I saw the thread above and figured I should be ok with an H60. I really like the asthetics of it and I'm hoping that the 2013 editions won't have any issues with pump noise. Ultimately I'm hoping to match the noise levels of the HR-02 by using another fan on the H60.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I know that one's good, beating the H100 and most air coolers, but I saw a few reviews when it gets beaten by the h80i xD
> I'd pass those and use a big air cooler or go straight to a custom loop myself...


Link? I've seen one review with the H80i beating the H100i (and several reviews countering it) and a mere handful of reviews of the Water 2.0 Extreme, but no comparisons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> TY-140 series fans for me. Love them. Too bad they don't have a TY-120


I'd just like a TY-140 version that would let me mount it in my Arc Midi. I may have to try those Cooljag fans, but they're kind of pricey.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Link? I've seen one review with the H80i beating the H100i (and several reviews countering it) and a mere handful of reviews of the Water 2.0 Extreme, but no comparisons.
> I'd just like a TY-140 version that would let me mount it in my Arc Midi. I may have to try those Cooljag fans, but they're kind of pricey.


A square frame would help for use in radiators, and maybe even for the SA lol

EDIT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You're right I must have been imagining things, couldn't find a comparison but I found the oem model for the TT unit: http://www.asetek.com/desktop/cpu-coolers/570lx.html


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> UF/SF120 fans are pretty nice. I still enjoy mine.
> 
> They just cost too much IMO.


If it lasts the price is okay , if it craps out in 2 years it's way overpriced . It moves more air than my noctua p-12 , and it's built as well
no 6 year warranty is the fail for that price . I also use a cheap deepcool MC3002GX cooler with one fan that keeps my FX 83590 under 53c @4.5 and my 1100t under 51c @ 3.7 . Those temps are running WCG B O I N C when computers are not in use . Not bad for $18.00 , temps drop 4-6c with a 2nd fan mounted on the cooler . Deepcool Logiysis seems to be upping their game .


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'd just like a TY-140 version that would let me mount it in my Arc Midi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> A square frame would help for use in radiators, and maybe even for the SA lol


How about my D version of TY-140 series? 140x140x26.5mm w/120mm mounts:


You supply the fans and pay post. Will take me much longer to unbox/rebox & post than it does to modify them.
Come in all normal TY-140 series colors except above.


----------



## cloppy007

Some time ago I found this bracket, I think it can be used to convert TY-140 fans to 120mm mounts.


----------



## doyll

Something like that, yeah.
If it is 140x140mm than the center hole is too small and will restrict airflow, create turbulence and make noise. Center hole need to be 137-138mm minimum. Also adds thickness and fans are already 26.5mm thick. That and they cost almost as much as fans.

I was thinking of a triangular corner block that fits between the 5mm stock fan flanges. Could be full thickness of fan and notched to fit between stock mounting flanges.. or 10mm thick and notch to fit stock fan. 4 of these would make the fan 140mm square with 140mm mounting holes in corners.

Problems with my idea are:
*How to mount the adapter without making combination thicker.. as the screw heads would stick out from fan. Could countersink stock fan mounting holes enough for screws to fit. Or just super-glue the adapters on


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Something like that, yeah.
> If it is 140x140mm than the center hole is too small and will restrict airflow, create turbulence and make noise. Center hole need to be 137-138mm minimum. Also adds thickness and fans are already 26.5mm thick. That and they cost almost as much as fans.
> 
> I was thinking of a triangular corner block that fits between the 5mm stock fan flanges. Could be full thickness of fan and notched to fit between stock mounting flanges.. or 10mm thick and notch to fit stock fan. 4 of these would make the fan 140mm square with 140mm mounting holes in corners.
> 
> Problems with my idea are:
> *How to mount the adapter without making combination thicker.. as the screw heads would stick out from fan. Could countersink stock fan mounting holes enough for screws to fit. Or just super-glue the adapters on


Noctua supplies adapters on their retail NF-P14's. They look like four links from a chainsaw, with ridges lifted up on the long edges for stiffness.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Something like that, yeah.
> If it is 140x140mm than the center hole is too small and will restrict airflow, create turbulence and make noise. Center hole need to be 137-138mm minimum. Also adds thickness and fans are already 26.5mm thick. That and they cost almost as much as fans.
> 
> I was thinking of a triangular corner block that fits between the 5mm stock fan flanges. Could be full thickness of fan and notched to fit between stock mounting flanges.. or 10mm thick and notch to fit stock fan. 4 of these would make the fan 140mm square with 140mm mounting holes in corners.
> 
> Problems with my idea are:
> *How to mount the adapter without making combination thicker.. as the screw heads would stick out from fan. Could countersink stock fan mounting holes enough for screws to fit. Or just super-glue the adapters on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua supplies adapters on their retail NF-P14's. They look like four links from a chainsaw, with ridges lifted up on the long edges for stiffness.
Click to expand...

And they look like this


----------



## doyll

Solution!









Much easier than me trying to fabricate them.

Now were can we buy just them?


----------



## doyll

Honest! I only posted once.

Edit: Wow! That was wierd! I posted once and it showed five of same post.. I edited with above line and posted... only original and this one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulClap*
> 
> If I use the low noise adaptor on the Noctua do you think it would be more effective than the Nexus or Yate Loon? I was also looking into the Noiseblocker M12-S2 but one of those would cost $40 with shipping to Canada.
> I currently have a Thermalright Macho HR-02. I was getting max temps around 65 degress under load at my overclock.


Noctua's would definitely perform better.

If I had a surprise product of 2012 award to hand out; I'd probably give it to the NF-F12.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> How about my D version of TY-140 series? 140x140x26.5mm w/120mm mounts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You supply the fans and pay post. Will take me much longer to unbox/rebox & post than it does to modify them.
> Come in all normal TY-140 series colors except above.


The problem with that is that the Arc Midi uses a clip and post system to hold the fans in in the front. The TY-140 will work elsewhere in the case, just not the front.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The problem with that is that the Arc Midi uses a clip and post system to hold the fans in in the front. The TY-140 will work elsewhere in the case, just not the front.


If TY-140 is 140mm sq and shaved to 25mm where clips are will clips hold it? they flat sides are 66mm long.

I know the R2 bottom clip in mount will secure TY-140 so if the front 140mm mounts use similar clips it might work.


----------



## nubbinator

It clips toward the corners of the fan, so it's on the sides at the bottom edge and the clips are only about an inch long. If the frame looks like the one you posted, I doubt it will work. I doesn't work with Cougar Vortex fans since the clip lines up almost perfectly with where the fans curve in.


----------



## NomNomNom

I'm currently running 3 bitfenix spectre pro's and 3 regular spectres. All 120mm, they sound like turbines and they push no air








I'm thinking of AP-15's for my 20fpi rads and my 12fpi rads, are there any cheap alternatives out there?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I'm currently running 3 bitfenix spectre pro's and 3 regular spectres. All 120mm, they sound like turbines and they push no air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of AP-15's for my 20fpi rads and my 12fpi rads, are there any cheap alternatives out there?


Cougar Vortex, Swiftech Helix, Rosewill RFX-120. I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Cougar Vortex, Swiftech Helix, Rosewill RFX-120. I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting.


Seems like none of them come close to the AP-15 in silence and performance except for the vortex's, but i want to mount my fans in a horizontal position so i don't think those will work.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like none of them come close to the AP-15 in silence and performance except for the vortex's, but i want to mount my fans in a horizontal position so i don't think those will work.


I've had the Vortex in both horizontal and vertical without issue. The Swiftech Helix are close in noise to the AP-15s. There's a side by side in a Caselabs case on Youtube that I saw not too long ago that compared them. The Rosewill RFX is fantastic as long as you don't run it on max. Ehume recommends them frequently and runs them in his case.

Also, check out some sound clips of the AP-15 before considering them. I can't own them because they emit a high pitched whine that drives me insane.


----------



## Elohim

@Tator Tot
did you ever have a chance to look into the kama flow 2 fans from Scythe? Or do you know wich OEM they are from/if their FD bearing is good quality?


----------



## NomNomNom

I already know what a ap-15 sounds like as i have one for my 120mm radiator, at 90% speed it doesnt make any whine but at 100 it makes a terrible resonating sound as you described so im fine with having them at 90


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> @Tator Tot
> did you ever have a chance to look into the kama flow 2 fans from Scythe? Or do you know wich OEM they are from/if their FD bearing is good quality?


Not yet, and no actual plans yet.

They look good from the outset, but their airflow noise may be a bit sharp & harsh.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like none of them come close to the AP-15 in silence and performance except for the vortex's, but i want to mount my fans in a horizontal position so i don't think those will work.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the Vortex in both horizontal and vertical without issue. The Swiftech Helix are close in noise to the AP-15s. There's a side by side in a Caselabs case on Youtube that I saw not too long ago that compared them. The Rosewill RFX is fantastic as long as you don't run it on max. Ehume recommends them frequently and runs them in his case.
> 
> Also, check out some sound clips of the AP-15 before considering them. I can't own them because they emit a high pitched whine that drives me insane.
Click to expand...

I recommend GT's and use them in my case. I like Rosewill RFX's, but not for their performance. I just think they're cheery. They have been loud and have underperformed in every test I have run. I believe the blade shape is archaic. You can ask Tator.

But no, I don't recommend the Rosewill RFX.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I recommend GT's and use them in my case. I like Rosewill RFX's, but not for their performance. I just think they're cheery. They have been loud and have underperformed in every test I have run. I believe the blade shape is archaic. You can ask Tator.
> 
> But no, I don't recommend the Rosewill RFX.


That's not what you said about the RFX-120s here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I thought enough of the RFX that I bought a second - actually, make that three: I bought an RFA-120BL thinking it was the same fan as an RFX-120BL but without the fan controller.
> The RFX is on the loud side - about what you'd expect for a fan its speed. It runs sweetly at all RPM's. Its fan controller works well, and you hear no clicking. I tested one in item 1 of my sig.
> The RFA would be an unremarkable Sleeve bearing fan. Mine runs at 1700 rpm. Doesn't click loudly, if it clicks at all - I can't remember and it's late enough that I'm too tired to run down to the basement and test it.
> The Rosewill fans (I have some 80mm RFX's I got for their fan controllers, silly me) all have tightly woven black sleeving. The RFX have pretty LED's. Nice fans.


Your review at Vortez also showed them doing well for the money and, while loud, not obscenely so. Perhaps I shouldn't have said frequently, but I could swear I've seen you recommend them as cheap fans multiple times. When did you change your mind? Or were you thinking of the RFA-120?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Real happy with my first ownership of Gelids fans, the Silent 12 series


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I recommend GT's and use them in my case. I like Rosewill RFX's, but not for their performance. I just think they're cheery. They have been loud and have underperformed in every test I have run. I believe the blade shape is archaic. You can ask Tator.
> 
> But no, I don't recommend the Rosewill RFX.


Blade design is solid, but the pressure is not needed for most applications. It's a well build fan based on a proven design, actually used in many power supplies.

On the other hand, it's essentially the same fan Silverstone has been using in power supplies for ages. Just a higher RPM variant.

It's made by YLTC, and generally the best budget option out there for folks who need a pressure oriented fan.

It seems rather strange, but I'd highly recommend them for a server rack than anything else since it's god a solid balance of airflow & pressure to keep multiple RAID'd 15k drives cool without an issue.

Like wise, they'd be a solid option for water cooling guys. Just not quiet at full speed. At 4v they're not bad, but there is some apparent motor noise.


----------



## NomNomNom

Tator tot, what pushes out the most static pressure while being nearly silent, i need a fan thats 25mm that can push through a 80mm rad. Thanks!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

80mm rad?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Tator tot, what pushes out the most static pressure while being nearly silent, i need a fan thats 25mm that can push through a 80mm rad. Thanks!


Alphacool Monsta? You don't need that extra pressure (I think).


----------



## NomNomNom

Yeah alphacool monsta 240mm, found a review of it that shows when its in push pull with higher rpm fans it performs fantastic. The second set of bars indicate pushpull.
http://www.review-center.de/wasserkuehlung/343-das-grosse-120mm-radiator-roundup.html?showall=&start=19


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Here are some choices to look at. All at NCIX website.
Cougar Vortex 120mm Orange PWM $13.99
Cougar Vortex 120mm Black PWM $13.99
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 3000RPM $24.89
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120MM $19.99


----------



## NomNomNom

How do the corsair 1650rpm AF series do?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

There not that good. I returned mine. Just not as good as i thought it would be.
I think they are average with a high price tag.

The SP120 would be better than the AP version.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not yet, and no actual plans yet.
> 
> They look good from the outset, but their airflow noise may be a bit sharp & harsh.


i was just wondering, since they do supposebly use a FDB and are fairly cheap...


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> There not that good. I returned mine. Just not as good as i thought it would be.
> I think they are average with a high price tag.
> The SP120 would be better than the AP version.


DirectCanada sells them at 11 dollars a fan


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Tator tot, what pushes out the most static pressure while being nearly silent, i need a fan thats 25mm that can push through a 80mm rad. Thanks!


Alphacool MONSTAs don't need that excess pressure.

Cougar Turbine would be a good option if you can get the 4 pack for $30. They'd be a well optimized fan for that RAD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> i was just wondering, since they do supposebly use a FDB and are fairly cheap...


Scythe is generally honest about the bearing and never hide it behind nonsense made-up words.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Alphacool MONSTAs don't need that excess pressure.
> Cougar Turbine would be a good option if you can get the 4 pack for $30. They'd be a well optimized fan for that RAD.


Would the turbines really be that good? Why do people keep saying their crap compared to the vortex's?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Would the turbines really be that good? Why do people keep saying their crap compared to the vortex's?


Would they perform better and be silenter than bitfenix spectres/pros too?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

The Spectre pros are not better than the Cougar Vortex. Not even close.


----------



## NomNomNom

Sorry i'm referring to the turbines Tator Tot suggested.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> Would the turbines really be that good? Why do people keep saying their crap compared to the vortex's?


Long story short, folks are dumb.

Turbine & Vortex fans from Cougar have the same blade design, and the only thing better about Vortex's is the HDB model is available. The "Hyper Spin" bearing is just a rifle bearing, but it's still good.

Inexpensive and effective in terms of design.

Turbine fans lack the "special" frame of the Vortex which really amounts to nothing since the blade design & bearing is where it's at.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> Would they perform better and be silenter than bitfenix spectres/pros too?


Yes, they would.


----------



## NomNomNom

What would you recommend for a higher rpm range (1500+rpm , i Have a fan controller if undervolting is needed) with the same requirements as i said before?
Many thanks Tater Tot!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What would you recommend for a higher rpm range (1500+rpm , i Have a fan controller if undervolting is needed) with the same requirements as i said before?
> Many thanks Tater Tot!


Thermalright TR-FDB-2000 would be my recommendation going higher in RPM's.

Noiseblocker eLoops are supposed to be pretty nice, but I haven't had my hands on them, and they're almost double the price of the Thermalright's.


----------



## NomNomNom

Seems like the thermalright fans are discontinued


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like the thermalright fans are discontinued


Maybe from your retailer. I can find them here in UK no problem for as cheap as £3.01


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like the thermalright fans are discontinued


http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_805&item_id=033370&sid=btr3c42sm3sf3h6gq1eqotfs30

$5/each


----------



## NomNomNom

Theyre out of stock at my area


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Theyre out of stock at my area


Can you not order online and have them shipped?


----------



## NomNomNom

They dont have them in stock online as they are on clearance sale


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Sold out now. Clearance sales goes by fast.
If you want high RPM
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 3000RPM $16 each
http://www.computers-canada.ca/store/products/1027015651/D1225C12B7AP-29/Scythe/


----------



## NomNomNom

Seems like its the regular price for it, i might order those if i can't find the thermalright fans anywhere


----------



## wendigo4700

On which page, are the results at?

My mind, just wont scroll though 53 pages


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> On which page, are the results at?
> My mind, just wont scroll though 53 pages


Not fully posted yet.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Sold out now. Clearance sales goes by fast.
> If you want high RPM
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 3000RPM $16 each
> http://www.computers-canada.ca/store/products/1027015651/D1225C12B7AP-29/Scythe/


Is that a legit website? Never seen them or heard of them before


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Is that a legit website? Never seen them or heard of them before


Looks like a subsidiary of NCIX.
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/merged-ever-bought-computers-canada-1066665/


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

The been around a long time.
They are a sister company of Best Direct, Direct Canada, NCIX... many others


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Is that a legit website? Never seen them or heard of them before


As others said, Owned & Operated by the same folks in control of NCIX.

Shopstar: http://www.shopstar.ca/
PCBlowouts http://www.pcblowouts.ca/store/auction/
PCDIY http://www.pcdiy.ca/store/
DirectMobile http://www.directmobile.ca/store/
Watercooling http://www.watercooling.com/store/
Hardware Canucks Store http://store1.hardwarecanucks.com/store/

These companies all tie in as well.

Most PC component stores in Canada are affiliated in the same way slide some large ones like TigerDirect & BestBuy and some of the small niche shops like Dazmod.


----------



## NomNomNom

Alright, at this point i might either get ap-29's at 16 dollars per fan, or cougar turbines at 3.84 dollars per fan. Are there any contenders that'll beat the turbines in performance and silence that would be around 10 dollars?


----------



## wendigo4700

I can't wait to hear your point of view, about the corsair SP120 Quiet edition *vs* bequiet Silent Wings 2 120mm.

As heatsink purpose I am interested in. The SP120 have on the paper higher static pressure. But I wonder how much in the real world, that means on a heatsink, compared to silent wings 2.

And the silent wings 2, should in theory be a little bit more quiet (as what ive read)

But you never know. Waiting for the result, you dig up


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Alright, at this point i might either get ap-29's at 16 dollars per fan, or cougar turbines at 3.84 dollars per fan. Are there any contenders that'll beat the turbines in performance and silence that would be around 10 dollars?


I'd go for the Cougars.


----------



## NomNomNom

How is the motor/bearing noise in the turbines? And are rifle bearings okay for vertical mounting?
I can also get the Corsaie AF120's for 11 dolars each if they are better than the turbines.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> How is the motor/bearing noise in the turbines? And are rifle bearings okay for vertical mounting?
> I can also get the Corsaie AF120's for 11 dolars each if they are better than the turbines.


Turbines are fine for vertical mounting.

AF120's don't have any static pressure, you don't wanna use them on a radiator.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Turbines are fine for vertical mounting.
> 
> AF120's don't have any static pressure, you don't wanna use them on a radiator.


Iv'e look at this thread, and it contradicts your testing behind the Arctic Cooling F12
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks#
Seems like they have performance near the Ap-15's with nearly the same noise but at a much lower cost. Maybe you got a defective fan?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Iv'e look at this thread, and it contradicts your testing behind the Arctic Cooling F12
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks#
> Seems like they have performance near the Ap-15's with nearly the same noise but at a much lower cost. Maybe you got a defective fan?


His testing environment is one of low restrictions.

Like wise, my biggest complaint is their average performance for the high cost and lying about the bearing type. Two things he does not take into consideration.

More so, there's no subjective analysis of the fan's sound profile. Just the sound pressure.

Two completely different characteristics.


----------



## NomNomNom

How much did it cost where you are? They're 7 dollars a fan here


----------



## adridu59

They cost 5€ here, cheapest fans you can get right now. (well anything cheaper is a toy, not a fan)


----------



## NomNomNom

Not sure why they're so expensive in the us


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> How much did it cost where you are? They're 7 dollars a fan here


$12 for the F12 Pro PWM

$9 for the F12 standard

$10 for the F12 PWM

$14 for the F12 CO PWM

It was a $10 fan originally, but the price went down a buck it seems. Happened when the F12 CO PWM fans hit the market.

The F12 CO PWM actually uses a 2BB which I haven't had a chance to listen to yet. At least it's not lying about the bearing as the price lines up with what it should be. Like wise, no one generally lies about having such a common & basic bearing type.


----------



## NomNomNom

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27659
Is this the F12 CO PWM version? It doesn't specify if its CO or not.


----------



## Tator Tot

Nope, the CO Models are black.

That's just a standard F12 PWM with the rifle bearing.


----------



## KipH

I missed something. What is the difference tween normal and CO. Or what exactly makes is Continuous Operation?

OK. A better ? is how are Japanese dual ball bearing better than other balls used in bearing?


----------



## NomNomNom

I prefer sleeve/rifle bearing over dual ball for horizontal air flow anyways, doesnt have a annoying whining sound.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I missed something. What is the difference tween normal and CO. Or what exactly makes is Continuous Operation?
> 
> OK. A better ? is how are Japanese dual ball bearing better than other balls used in bearing?


2BB makes it CO, long lifetime expectancy designed for 24/7 use.

Nothing actually makes it better, it's just marketing cause "Japanese electronics are better"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I prefer sleeve/rifle bearing over dual ball for horizontal air flow anyways, doesnt have a annoying whining sound.


A good 2BB (like the Gentle Typhoon) doesn't have that.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 2BB makes it CO, long lifetime expectancy designed for 24/7 use.
> 
> Nothing actually makes it better, it's just marketing cause "Japanese electronics are better"
> 
> A good 2BB (like the Gentle Typhoon) doesn't have that.


I have a Ap-15 and it whines like hell when at max rpm in pull mode.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I have a Ap-15 and it whines like hell when at max rpm in pull mode.


The whine you're hearing is most likely turbulence due to the surface that it is on. That's not the bearing.

Especially if you only hear it in pull mode.


----------



## Sashimi

As popular and well understood as the AP-15 is, do you think you can include it in the test? I think it'll be a great benchmark for many people for comparison purpose.


----------



## Tator Tot

Doesn't fit the criteria.

AP-14 is practically the same and included.


----------



## nagle3092

Just ordered 2 of the F12 pwm CO's, to add to my ever expanding giant box of fans.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JYJelly

Sorry new to the thread here, but I can't seem to find the test results. Page 1 just has the description of the 120mm fans. Can anyone direct me to where I can see them? Thanks!


----------



## NomNomNom

Dont think there are any anymore


----------



## Tator Tot

I haven't posted any test data yet. It's all written down in a notebook for the time being.


----------



## jerry66

Whats the best longest lasting bearing these days ? So much BS out there about bearing type . Guess I've been lucky , no fans gone bad yet , some going on 5 years 24/7 .
What bearings do Noctua use in the f-12 and p-12 ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> Whats the best longest lasting bearing these days ? So much BS out there about bearing type . Guess I've been lucky , no fans gone bad yet , some going on 5 years 24/7 .
> What bearings do Noctua use in the f-12 and p-12 ?


F12 = SSO2 bearing = pretty much a Fluid Dynamic Bearing

P12 = SSO bearing = glorified sleeve bearing

As for which bearing is the longest lasting; 2 Ball Bearing.

Fluid Dynamic, Hydro Dynamic, etc, are generally quieter, but they don't have the proven track record or reliability of the 2BB.


----------



## ehume

Them's pretty honest words, podner.


----------



## jerry66

Surprised the p-12 has lasted so long , So the Deepcool sf 12 have the 2 BB ,they should last a good while .
Really wish they would cut the crap and tell you straight out what bearings they use , especially the higher priced fans ,


----------



## Tator Tot

Any Fluid Dynamic bearing or 2 Ball Bearing is going to last an incredibly long time.

Sleeve bearing fans will last a good while as long as you keep your ear up and oil them when they start to sound funny.

MTBF wise, some products may look better than others; but those numbers are not entirely reliable.


----------



## jerry66

whats this fan like 16 blades 120mm , any good ?

Cooler Master 120mm Turbine Master MACH 1.8, 1800 RPM Case Fan (R4-TMBB-18FK-R0)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_805&item_id=039972


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> whats this fan like 16 blades 120mm , any good ?
> 
> Cooler Master 120mm Turbine Master MACH 1.8, 1800 RPM Case Fan (R4-TMBB-18FK-R0)
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_805&item_id=039972


Check out the reviews on Newegg, they look like they push a lot of air but are pretty loud.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103098


----------



## jerry66

i hate newegg reviews , 1/2 say it's silent the others say it's a turbo jet ! Rather have someone here that has used it to give it a rating .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> whats this fan like 16 blades 120mm , any good ?
> 
> Cooler Master 120mm Turbine Master MACH 1.8, 1800 RPM Case Fan (R4-TMBB-18FK-R0)
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_805&item_id=039972


Sounds like a dying cat stuck in a 1980's vacuum cleaner.


----------



## jerry66

now there is a review . So forget it , I need quiet . 4.00 though made it tempting . Guess I'll buy 2 more deepcools sf120 for 18.00 , atleast I know they are quiet .


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sounds like a dying cat stuck in a 1980's vacuum cleaner.


hahahaha


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like the thermalright fans are discontinued


I've been wondering what Thermalright's issue is in the US for a long time now. Its as if they've given up here. It hard to find a lot of thermalright products in the US.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I've been wondering what Thermalright's issue is in the US for a long time now. Its as if they've given up here. It hard to find a lot of thermalright products in the US.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=thermalright

http://www.nansgaminggear.net/Default.asp

http://www.superbiiz.com/query.php?s=thermalright

http://www.platinummicro.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=thermalright&Action=submit

http://www.frozencpu.com/brands/brand/b34/Thermalright.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=thermalright

Maybe you're just not searching the right places? I've never had a problem finding 95% of their stuff. They just aren't available through large channels like Newegg and TigerDirect which is silly to me.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Compare that to what they sold a few years back. Thermalright gpu coolers are almost non-existent here in the states. There are also common coolers in europe like the HR-02 macho that are very hard to find here in the states. Thermalright fdb fans used to be very common and now they are somewhat hard to find.

Here is one example. I needed a GK-104 bracket about a year ago. At the time it had been released for months. Not one US store had any in stock. I had to email frozencpu who then ordered a few from thermalright.

Thermalright clearly doesn't market in the US very much at all. I only see the same hand full of items available at a few stores and never for a very good price. Just a couple of years ago their products were all over the place including places like Newegg. The had new items at trade shows like CES every year. Now they hardly even update their website.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thermalright has been pushed out of the U.S. market to a certain extent by other players and their bigger marketing campaigns.

They do plan to have a bigger presence in the future, but they just recently underwent a restructuring which caused a lot of issues.


----------



## Ecstacy

Do you know some good, quiet 70mm fans I can put on my MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II OC? I got one for free, but it doesn't have any fans. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

You'll wanna ask MSI about that one.

I only have experience with a few 70mm/75mm fans, but they're all server mdoels.

If you can remove the shroud and don't mind a bit of "ghetto" work, then I could easily recommend some 80mm or 92mm fans.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You'll wanna ask MSI about that one.
> 
> I only have experience with a few 70mm/75mm fans, but they're all server mdoels.
> 
> If you can remove the shroud and don't mind a bit of "ghetto" work, then I could easily recommend some 80mm or 92mm fans.


I won the card in a contest (It's used and both fans are dead, but it works). I tried a 80mm fan, it won't fit in the indent for the fans (It ends up at an angle and one side of the fan sticks up).

I don't mind it looking ghetto as long as it works and runs cool and quiet. I have a m-ATX mobo and case and need the last PCI-E slot for my Intel network adapter (I prefer Intel over the onboard Realtek) so it can't take up more than 3 slots. I'd prefer if it only took up 2 so there's better airflow and room for expansion in the future if need be.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You'll wanna ask MSI about that one.
> 
> I only have experience with a few 70mm/75mm fans, but they're all server mdoels.
> 
> If you can remove the shroud and don't mind a bit of "ghetto" work, then I could easily recommend some 80mm or 92mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I won the card in a contest (It's used and both fans are dead, but it works). I tried a 80mm fan, it won't fit in the indent for the fans (It ends up at an angle and one side of the fan sticks up).
> 
> I don't mind it looking ghetto as long as it works and runs cool and quiet. I have a m-ATX mobo and case and need the last PCI-E slot for my Intel network adapter (I prefer Intel over the onboard Realtek) so it can't take up more than 3 slots. I'd prefer if it only took up 2 so there's better airflow and room for expansion in the future if need be.
Click to expand...

It would be better to look into buying an arctic cooling twin turbo 2 IMO. I had run them on TF cards before with very nice results.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It would be better to look into buying an arctic cooling twin turbo 2 IMO. I had run them on TF cards before with very nice results.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I think it'd be cheapest to just buy new fans, I just need to find good ones. 70mm isn't a common size so most of the fans I've seen are loud or cheaply made.

I found these 60mm GELID fans which look good, but they're too small.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426033


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I won the card in a contest (It's used and both fans are dead, but it works). I tried a 80mm fan, it won't fit in the indent for the fans (It ends up at an angle and one side of the fan sticks up).
> 
> I don't mind it looking ghetto as long as it works and runs cool and quiet. I have a m-ATX mobo and case and need the last PCI-E slot for my Intel network adapter (I prefer Intel over the onboard Realtek) so it can't take up more than 3 slots. I'd prefer if it only took up 2 so there's better airflow and room for expansion in the future if need be.


Unless you can get new fans from MSI (who knows, they may sell you some replacement parts), your best option is to look at a replacement heatsink for the card.

Arctic Cooling's TwinTurbo II or a Zalman ZF3000A.

The fans on that heatsink are either 10mm or 15mm thick, and most fans are 25mm thick. So that limits your options.


----------



## Ecstacy

I can't afford a new heatsink for the card, otherwise I'd buy one. The fans that come with the card are 15mm thick. I'm not going to be using the shroud so it's okay if they're 25mm and stick out a bit as long as they're good fans.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It would be better to look into buying an arctic cooling twin turbo 2 IMO. I had run them on TF cards before with very nice results.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'd be cheapest to just buy new fans, I just need to find good ones. 70mm isn't a common size so most of the fans I've seen are loud or cheaply made.
> 
> I found these 60mm GELID fans which look good, but they're too small.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426033
Click to expand...

See even though it would be more expensive the twin turbo 2 is relatively cheap and works very very well, better than the TF heatsink and quieter. I still have one on a 570 TF3 OC/PE, the nice thing about it is you can leave the metal heatsink covering the vrms and memory on while using it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scorpion49

Wow, just read through the entire thread in one go, lots of info in here!

I came looking for a (relatively, I have terrible hearing) quiet 140mm fan that will push through a ton of restriction, namely the front of a Fractal R4 with a 280mm radiator strapped to it (Kraken X60). The NZXT fans are NOT up to the task at all. I have to open the door and take the front grille down to get any kind of air moving. They have to be square frame fans to fit in the bracket thingy which is making it hard to find some.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Wow, just read through the entire thread in one go, lots of info in here!
> 
> I came looking for a (relatively, I have terrible hearing) quiet 140mm fan that will push through a ton of restriction, namely the front of a Fractal R4 with a 280mm radiator strapped to it (Kraken X60). The NZXT fans are NOT up to the task at all. I have to open the door and take the front grille down to get any kind of air moving. They have to be square frame fans to fit in the bracket thingy which is making it hard to find some.


Noctua NF-A14 FLX would probably be your best option, if money is no object.

NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPro PK3, Silverstone AP141, & Cooljag Everflow FB14025SL are also possible contenders.

The Cooljag may be a bit loud for you, but it has the best PQ Curve (pressure to airflow curve.)

BlackSilentPro PK3's are ~$20, and AP141's are ~$15-17; they also offer similar PQ Curve's to the Noctua model. Like wise, all three (Noctua, NoiseBlocker, & Silverstone) come with fluid dynamic style bearings. So they're very reliable and have little bearing noise.

The Noctua's offer the most complete package and best warranty / service. Like wise, the design of the NF-A14 fan is solid. I just wish they made a F14 with the strator veins & PWM control.

Cooljag has a 2 Ball Bearing which is also very reliable; but has some bearing noise to it. While there's not much in terms of warranty to speak of, the fan is also half the cost of the competition, and performs admirably.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I can't afford a new heatsink for the card, otherwise I'd buy one. The fans that come with the card are 15mm thick. I'm not going to be using the shroud so it's okay if they're 25mm and stick out a bit as long as they're good fans.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6163/fan-334/Cooljag_Everflow_70mm_x_15mm_Fan_127015DH.html?tl=g36c15s604#blank

Try that guy, it should suit you well. You'll need to get an adapter or mod the cable to be compatible with the mini 3pin connector that GPUs use.

Or just hook it up to molex and zip-tie it to the heatsink.


----------



## ohhgourami

Tator Tot, how is the NF-A14 compared to the TY-140s?

This is possibly the only fan that intrigues me. All the other Noctua fans have been quite disappointing for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I can't afford a new heatsink for the card, otherwise I'd buy one. The fans that come with the card are 15mm thick. I'm not going to be using the shroud so it's okay if they're 25mm and stick out a bit as long as they're good fans.


http://www.overclockers.com/arctic-accelero-l2-plus-gpu-cooler-review


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/arctic-accelero-l2-plus-gpu-cooler-review


It's cooling a 7770 which uses less power than my 6950 and it's still running hotter than the stock heatsink.

That's the single fan one and the other guy suggested the dual fan one with 5 heatpipes which would do much better, but I already have a pretty good heatsink on my card. The ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo II takes up 3 slots and it might not even help with temps considering the Twin Frozr II is already pretty good, plus I can't afford it.

I'm not meaning to be rude, I just need to find good quality fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Tator Tot, how is the NF-A14 compared to the TY-140s?
> 
> This is possibly the only fan that intrigues me. All the other Noctua fans have been quite disappointing for me.


TY-140's offer a lot of performance for the price, but they come with nothing.

A14-FLX has a great accessory package to adapt to almost any scenario as well as solid warranty support.

A14-FLX have more focused airflow pattern as well as a quieter bearing.

TY-140's have more airflow and static pressure though. Just due to the blade design.

A14's offer a solid experience all around. Well balanced design, though I do hope they make an F14 as performance 140mm fans are impossible to come by. Especially ones with a square housing.

The A15 doesn't add much besides PWM functionality, but that's really just it. As a fan, it's the only disappointing one, since the performance lines up with the A14's but doesn't add anything.


----------



## Elohim

The fact that the A15 has a lower Minimum PWM rpm is a big Plus too compared to the TY 140 when we talk about quiet Fans. They also have a VERY similar blade design it seems to me. And they also perform pretty much the same too (tested on the TR Archon), while having the better, quieter bearing.
So overall it's the best 140mm PWM Fan i Know of, wich i wouldnt call disappointing. It also adds comaptibility to a lot of different CPU coolers, wich is the point of the 120mm Mounting Holes.


----------



## dairyproduce

Tater Tot,

From your previous posts, you recommended the NF-A14 FLX, Silverstone AP141 and NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPro PK3, for another person with the Fractal R4 with a 280mm radiator.

I'm also have a R4 case, and was wondering if the same fans would be good as case fans if the only airflow restriction was the stock air filter (and possibly vents on the front?).

Would the same fans work just as well as exhaust case fans? Which one do you think offers the best performance/noise combination out of the three fans above?

Thanks!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The fact that the A15 has a lower Minimum PWM rpm is a big Plus too compared to the TY 140 when we talk about quiet Fans. They also have a VERY similar blade design it seems to me. And they also perform pretty much the same too (tested on the TR Archon), while having the better, quieter bearing.
> So overall it's the best 140mm PWM Fan i Know of, wich i wouldnt call disappointing. It also adds comaptibility to a lot of different CPU coolers, wich is the point of the 120mm Mounting Holes.


I don't see the A15 @ 300rpm vs TY-140 @ 550-650rpm being a big Plus.. maybe a little plus. I can't hear TY-140 or TY-143 @ 650rpm and they aren't moving much air as is. Why run a fan slower? Do agree blade design is very similar and I haven't used any but will take your word about performance. Size is virtually same same as TY-140 series.. 140x150x25mm vs 141x151x26.5mm A15 costs £16.90, twice as much as TY-140/141 and TY-147 are £5.95 right now. I'll stay with TY-140 series fans


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TY-140's offer a lot of performance for the price, but they come with nothing.
> A14-FLX has a great accessory package to adapt to almost any scenario as well as solid warranty support.
> 
> A14-FLX have more focused airflow pattern as well as a quieter bearing.
> 
> TY-140's have more airflow and static pressure though. Just due to the blade design.
> 
> A14's offer a solid experience all around. Well balanced design, though I do hope they make an F14 as performance 140mm fans are impossible to come by. Especially ones with a square housing.
> 
> The A15 doesn't add much besides PWM functionality, but that's really just it. As a fan, it's the only disappointing one, since the performance lines up with the A14's but doesn't add anything.


I was asking how quiet both fans compare vs temps. I don't really care that much about the packaging and accessories. The most important thing is how good is the fan when you put noise levels as a priority.

TY-140 has been almost the perfect fan since it is SO quiet at idle (almost inaudible) and performs so well. If the very quiet PWM ticking noise was gone, it would be the perfect fan. If the new Noctua fan can beat that, I'd be impressed.


----------



## Elohim

The A14/15 has the better bearing without a doubt. The Performance @ 12V is +- the same as far as noise/Performance goes, but at lower rpms the TY-140 bearing is clearly audible while the Noctua ones are pretty much inaudilbe.


----------



## doyll

Thanks Elohim. How does bearing noise compare to TY-141/143/145 with ball bearing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The fact that the A15 has a lower Minimum PWM rpm is a big Plus too compared to the TY 140 when we talk about quiet Fans. They also have a VERY similar blade design it seems to me. And they also perform pretty much the same too (tested on the TR Archon), while having the better, quieter bearing.
> So overall it's the best 140mm PWM Fan i Know of, wich i wouldnt call disappointing. It also adds comaptibility to a lot of different CPU coolers, wich is the point of the 120mm Mounting Holes.


A15-PWM doesn't have a better bearing, like wise, the lower RPM via PWM isn't a huge plus either. At that point the pressure & airflow drop off would mean you're running a fan just to run it.

Like wise, the Archon isn't a great metric for comparison, a radiator like the Kraken X40 / X60 or Hydro H90 / H110 have ~20 FPI of fin density. Which is much higher than a heatsink like the Archon.

What performs well on a heatsink may not also perform well on a radiator.

Blade design is only similar in geometry, not the scope. The TY-140's have thicker, wider, blades; the TY-140 blades also have a larger scoop to them which helps them build up that pressure.

A15's blades are thinner & longer, allowing them to create less airflow noise while having similar width and curves to them, so the pressure isn't total bollux.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dairyproduce*
> 
> Tater Tot,
> 
> From your previous posts, you recommended the NF-A14 FLX, Silverstone AP141 and NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPro PK3, for another person with the Fractal R4 with a 280mm radiator.
> 
> I'm also have a R4 case, and was wondering if the same fans would be good as case fans if the only airflow restriction was the stock air filter (and possibly vents on the front?).
> 
> Would the same fans work just as well as exhaust case fans? Which one do you think offers the best performance/noise combination out of the three fans above?
> 
> Thanks!


If they're going to be cooling a full HDD Rack, then yes, otherwise there are other fans to look at which would perform better in an open air scenario.

If you have a picture of the inside of your case, that would help out with recommendations. Since I would then know what the airflow restrictions are like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I was asking how quiet both fans compare vs temps. I don't really care that much about the packaging and accessories. The most important thing is how good is the fan when you put noise levels as a priority.
> 
> TY-140 has been almost the perfect fan since it is SO quiet at idle (almost inaudible) and performs so well. If the very quiet PWM ticking noise was gone, it would be the perfect fan. If the new Noctua fan can beat that, I'd be impressed.


The A14 / A15 fans have more bearing noise at full speed, but no ticking at all. So it's a trade off between the two.

A14 / A15 are quieter than the Cooljag though, as it has a 2BB which has a fair amount of bearing noise. Nothing awful but it's definitely present.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> A15-PWM doesn't have a better bearing, like wise, the lower RPM via PWM isn't a huge plus either. At that point the pressure & airflow drop off would mean you're running a fan just to run it.


When i say better bearing i'm mainly talking about the "noise-quality".
A lower minimum rotational speed is definitely a HUGE plus for a PWM fan (to me and a lot of other people), because why wouldnt you want the lowest possible noise output when idling and at low load situations?
The TY-140 is still very much audible at minimum rotational speed (700rpm), partly due to the bearing making quirky noises, wich is the reason i wouldnt use it
The A15 on the other hand is pretty much inaudible at ~300rpm, even with hardly any ambient noise at all.
(and for the record: i wouldnt use the A15 either due to the color scheme )

I don't know about you, but imo these qualities are way more important than slightly more static pressure, wich may or may not result in slightly better temps. (less noise at idle >>>0,8°C better temps







)
Obviously this is very subjective, but you can't neglect that a lot of people value this highly when we talk about "quiet fans" and "silent pcs", wich is why Noctua designed it this way in the first place.

And when i compare the TY-140 to the A15 i'm obviously not talking about radiators since both fans dont even fit on rads.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 FLX would probably be your best option, if money is no object.
> 
> NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPro PK3, Silverstone AP141, & Cooljag Everflow FB14025SL are also possible contenders.
> 
> The Cooljag may be a bit loud for you, but it has the best PQ Curve (pressure to airflow curve.)
> 
> BlackSilentPro PK3's are ~$20, and AP141's are ~$15-17; they also offer similar PQ Curve's to the Noctua model. Like wise, all three (Noctua, NoiseBlocker, & Silverstone) come with fluid dynamic style bearings. So they're very reliable and have little bearing noise.
> 
> The Noctua's offer the most complete package and best warranty / service. Like wise, the design of the NF-A14 fan is solid. I just wish they made a F14 with the strator veins & PWM control.
> 
> Cooljag has a 2 Ball Bearing which is also very reliable; but has some bearing noise to it. While there's not much in terms of warranty to speak of, the fan is also half the cost of the competition, and performs admirably.


Great! I'll look at all of these, cost isn't really a factor I just want performance. How do those NF-A14 respond to voltage changes? Also, will they work well in push/pull or should I stick to just 2 of them?


----------



## doyll

Fans are used on radiators that are not water filled. To me the finned block with heat pipes in it is a radiator same as one with water in it. Heat radiates from heat pipes into fins and into air the fan blows in or sucks out of fins.

I don't use fans setting out in the open. They are always blowing air through or sucking air from something. So the noise I hear is a combination of fan and what it is blowing through or sucking from; heat pipe/water radiator, vent / grill, filter, etc.

Edit: How do TY-141/143/145 bearings compare/sound to TY-140/147 bearings?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Great! I'll look at all of these, cost isn't really a factor I just want performance. How do those NF-A14 respond to voltage changes? Also, will they work well in push/pull or should I stick to just 2 of them?


I can aswer that i use a fan controller with my NF-A14 FLX

The fan does not make any loud sounds when you change the voltage if that is what you are asking?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can aswer that i use a fan controller with my NF-A14 FLX
> 
> The fan does not make any sounds when you change the voltage if that is what you are asking?


Yeah, that was. Thanks. I was wondering because some fans make motor noise when you run them at 7V or 5V.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, that was. Thanks. I was wondering because some fans make motor noise when you run them at 7V or 5V.


They do make a little nosie from the motor when you undervolt them but its not much

And you will have to have your face almost right next to the fan to hear it

I can barely hear it and i have very good hearing

Sory saw that i forgot to say they do not make any loud sounds instead of sounds


----------



## Hvati

I don't know if this is the right thread but I'm looking for some advice.
I bought a Fractal Design Define R4 (no window) and 2x NF-A14 FLX fans. I've got a NH-D14 cooler with stock fans and a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC GPu, the 3x Windforce cooler.
Where would be the best locations to put the 2x NF-A14 and the Fractal Design Silent Series R2 fans? I also have one extra Tacens Aura II fan which can be fairly loud and I'm not sure if I should use it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> When i say better bearing i'm mainly talking about the "noise-quality".


Both fans fit on a heatsink, which is a radiator.

Like wise, the noise quality is also somethin that's a big consideration to me. The TY-140 may have an incompatibility with your setup or just a quirk. My TY-140 doesn't produce any audible tones at 700 RPM in open air.

At 1300 RPM it is slightly louder than the A14 / A15 due to the bearing, but it's nothing terrible enough to spend $15 more on the A14.

I really like the A14 & A15, but I still have my reserves about them.

I will say that certain heatsinks create wolf-tones with the TY-140 due to the blade design, but I've come across this with almost any fan. Certain obstructions create certain tones. That's just natural.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Great! I'll look at all of these, cost isn't really a factor I just want performance. How do those NF-A14 respond to voltage changes? Also, will they work well in push/pull or should I stick to just 2 of them?


They are find with both direct voltage control, pulsed voltage control, & sudden voltage drops. No inconsistencies there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll* Edit: How do TY-141/143/145 bearings compare/sound to TY-140/147 bearings?


TY-141/3/5 all use a 2BB, and are similar to that Cooljag I spoke of earlier. The bearing makes noise similar to what comes with a 2BB. At 5v is where it's truly audible, just due to airflow noise being quieter than it.

At full speed, you have more airflow noise than bearing noise; but it's still present for the most part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hvati*
> 
> I don't know if this is the right thread but I'm looking for some advice.
> I bought a Fractal Design Define R4 (no window) and 2x NF-A14 FLX fans. I've got a NH-D14 cooler with stock fans and a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC GPu, the 3x Windforce cooler.
> Where would be the best locations to put the 2x NF-A14 and the Fractal Design Silent Series R2 fans? I also have one extra Tacens Aura II fan which can be fairly loud and I'm not sure if I should use it.


Place the two NF-A14 FLX's up front, and then move the Silent Series R2's to the rear as an exhaust & side as an intake.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Both fans fit on a heatsink, which is a radiator.
> 
> Like wise, the noise quality is also somethin that's a big consideration to me. The TY-140 may have an incompatibility with your setup or just a quirk. My TY-140 doesn't produce any audible tones at 700 RPM in open air.
> At 1300 RPM it is slightly louder than the A14 / A15 due to the bearing, but it's nothing terrible enough to spend $15 more on the A14.
> 
> I really like the A14 & A15, but I still have my reserves about them.
> 
> I will say that certain heatsinks create wolf-tones with the TY-140 due to the blade design, but I've come across this with almost any fan. Certain obstructions create certain tones. That's just natural.


The point was, that i think that the Archon is indeed a decent choice for comparison, because there really are no heatsinks out there today with significantly higher fin density.
All the heatsinks where a 140mm fan makes sense on, are very similar to the Archon in that regard: Silver Arrow SBE, True Spirit 140, Phanteks 14PE, Noctua D14, Prolimatech Geneses, NZXT HAvik 140, ...)

I don't know, i have still around 10x TY-140 laying around here, and all of them made a more or less audible bearing noise at low rpms, and i'm talking bearing noise in open air. Maybe it's just the difference in perception...
listen to the samples here for the A15 & TY-140 (right side is the sample @ low rpms) and you might realize what i'm talking about:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/luefter/592-test-noctua-nf-a14-und-nf-a15-140-mm-luefter.html?showall=0&start=5

And for the record: i think the TY-140 is a great choice for *a lot* of people: if one is not particularly sensitive to these aspects then i'd always recommend the TY-140/147 before the A15 due to the more reasonable price. Above i was solely talking about the fan itself without looking at the price at all though.. ^^


----------



## doyll

Thanks Elohim for another great link. Do you review for hardwaremax? Very nice reviews. Great detail and data.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TY-141/3/5 all use a 2BB, and are similar to that Cooljag I spoke of earlier. The bearing makes noise similar to what comes with a 2BB. At 5v is where it's truly audible, just due to airflow noise being quieter than it.
> At full speed, you have more airflow noise than bearing noise; but it's still present for the most part.


Thank you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The point was, that i think that the Archon is indeed a decent choice for comparison, because there really are no heatsinks out there today with significantly higher fin density.
> All the heatsinks where a 140mm fan makes sense on, are very similar to the Archon in that regard: Silver Arrow SBE, True Spirit 140, Phanteks 14PE, Noctua D14, Prolimatech Geneses, NZXT HAvik 140, ...)
> 
> I don't know, i have still around 10x TY-140 laying around here, and all of them made a more or less audible bearing noise at low rpms, and i'm talking bearing noise in open air. Maybe it's just the difference in perception...
> listen to the samples here for the A15 & TY-140 (right side is the sample @ low rpms) and you might realize what i'm talking about:
> http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/luefter/592-test-noctua-nf-a14-und-nf-a15-140-mm-luefter.html?showall=0&start=5
> 
> And for the record: i think the TY-140 is a great choice for *a lot* of people: if one is not particularly sensitive to these aspects then i'd always recommend the TY-140/147 before the A15 due to the more reasonable price. Above i was solely talking about the fan itself without looking at the price at all though.. ^^


I'd take the TY-140 really...you run your fans open air for regular usage?
Now if you have an externally mounted radiator and a super sensitive ear, I recon you might hear something, not sure how disturbing it will be though.
I can't notice the noise of a less than 1300rpm TY-140 inside of my CM-690, even when put against the mesh as intake. Being a musician with hours and hours of band rehearsals might have made me more tolerable to uber fast fans perhaps


----------



## Elohim

Nah, at daytimes or when i'm gaming/listening to [email protected] i dont really care either as long as the Fans are reasonably quiet, but at night when it's really quiet in my house and i'm reading, surfing or working, then little things like These tend to get on my nerves.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can always run passive turning them fans off if you're just reading...I personally don't mind cause my gf's pc has obnoxious 80mm side panel fans, and they spin up when she starts playing something, so there's really no point. xD
I did enjoy her face when I turned on my 220cfm Nidec's full bore for the first time though lol I can't use them till I build a pwm fan controller...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Nah, at daytimes or when i'm gaming/listening to [email protected] i dont really care either as long as the Fans are reasonably quiet, but at night when it's really quiet in my house and i'm reading, surfing or working, then little things like These tend to get on my nerves.












I want to be able to hear a mouse scurrying about... if there ever is one. My study is so quiet I can hear birds through thermal pane windows and the water moving through heating radiators. I hate starting up my test rig because the TX750v2 PSU fan is way louder than any "normal" room noises and drowns them out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to hear a mouse scurrying about... if there ever is one. My study is so quiet I can hear birds through thermal pane windows and the water moving through heating radiators. I hate starting up my test rig because the TX750v2 PSU fan is way louder than any "normal" room noises and drowns them out.


I got a dove and a pidgeon in my pc/living/kitchen room...They tend to "sing" quite often, the one I like the most is the strange picazuro columba that I rescued. Awesome yet bizarre song xD
As for the TX750, I can't hear it, means I'm deaf?


----------



## doyll

Maybe you got one of the quiet ones. The origial TX750 was not too bad. v2 was much louder. New ones in last 3-4 months now have fan that doesn't run under low load so are quiet.


----------



## ohhgourami

Seems like I'm going to end up having to buy a pair of those A15s...


----------



## cloppy007

Today I received a couple of TY-147s. They are really silent, however they seem to be nerfed by my dust filter (which is not too restrictive), I'm not sure the TY-147 will be better for cooling my hdd cages than a volted-down AP-141.

Tator, do you have any idea of how to compare the TY-147 against the AP-141? Measuring temps while copying data between HDDs or running HDTach (or its modern equivalent)?


----------



## Tator Tot

Run load tests across all your drives at once and track the temps, and use your ear to see which fan is quieter, that'll be the easiest method.

AP-141 & TY-147 are pretty close in terms of airflow.

Silverstone claims a somewhat low pressure rating on the AP-141's, but that may be due to the veins used to direct airflow.

That is one thing that can seem inconsistent between the AP Series of fans and normal fans. Most normal fans push air out and let it travel freely once it moves past the blades.

The AP-Series of fans use the veins to direct the airflow, so with a simple "feel" test, of using your hand, it may seem like the AP-series of fans actually produce more airflow.

When in reality, they're just directing airflow better.

I've honestly not seen a case where direct airflow was more useful, except in the RV02 & FT02. Where the airflow being directed straight up helps create a massive positive pressure zone, which also helps heat rise naturally, and more effectively.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice write up...Makes sense considering those cases come bundled with them (ft02 at least...looks so good)
I actually thought the vanes helped with pressure, thanks for the insight.


----------



## 7slinger

this seems like a good place to ask opinions on fans

just put together a new system (first one without help), gigabyte board 3770k and a CM seidon 120m AIO cooler. fractal R4 case. I'd like to set up push/pull for the seidon, and the R4 has mounting holes in the back for 120 or 140mm fan.

I'm pretty new to this, but I think there is a fan or a couple fans that are 140mm with mounting holes sized like 120mm? if so I could put a 140mm as push on my radiator.

I've read a bit on here, but not up to speed yet on what fans work best in these push/pull configs. I'd like to trend towards quiet vs. performance. budget doesn't really matter.

right now I have just the included CM 120mm fan on the radiator, one of the included fractal fans as intake on the bottom, another fractal fan as intake in the front middle spot, and a antec 140mm silent as exhaust on the top

suggestions? thanks guys


----------



## Tator Tot

You wouldn't want to use 140mm fans since they'll hang outside the radiator and you'd waste airflow.

If budget really isn't a concern, just get a couple of Noctua NF-F12 PWM and enjoy.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Are SP120s good fans?
I still need to get that cleared up in my head :3


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You wouldn't want to use 140mm fans since they'll hang outside the radiator and you'd waste airflow.
> 
> If budget really isn't a concern, just get a couple of Noctua NF-F12 PWM and enjoy.


thanks for the response, I thought by using the 140 you could push just as much air through the rad but quieter, but is that not the case because not all the air hits the rad?

have you tried out the fractal 140 fans that come with the R4? would I notice much difference in performance/noise by switching them out to say noctua 140s or something else?

thanks

btw this computer is mostly going to be used as a DAW in a treated room. I'm not expecting absolute silence, nor do I really need it but that's why I'm leaning in the silent direction


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Are SP120s good fans?
> I still need to get that cleared up in my head :3


Depends on the price. They have a good package, warranty, and pretty good performance. Not top of the line, but definitely respectable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> thanks for the response, I thought by using the 140 you could push just as much air through the rad but quieter, but is that not the case because not all the air hits the rad?
> 
> have you tried out the fractal 140 fans that come with the R4? would I notice much difference in performance/noise by switching them out to say noctua 140s or something else?
> 
> thanks
> 
> btw this computer is mostly going to be used as a DAW in a treated room. I'm not expecting absolute silence, nor do I really need it but that's why I'm leaning in the silent direction


Haven't had my hands on any of the Fractal Silent Series R2 fans (which come with the Define R4 & Define XL R2.)

Also, your first assumption is correct. Not all is going to be pulled or pushed through the rad, so it'll be ineffective at cooling.


----------



## NomNomNom

Whats more loud at the same rpm, cougar turbine or ap-14?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Whats more loud at the same rpm, cougar turbine or ap-14?


AP-14, more airflow noise.


----------



## sherlock

Have anyone found better NF A-14 pricing in the US than NCIX at $22.76 or Amazon at $22.9? I am considering replacing the 3 Corsair AF-140 I bought for my R4(two front intake, 1 exhaust) with these as the Corsair gets noisy at 12 V.

Leaning Amazon atm because the free shipping, would be so much better if Newegg had them and I can use my -15% coupon.


----------



## ohhgourami

Anyone know how to mount the Noctua A14/A15 on a NH-D14? Doesn't look like the fan clips would work.


----------



## Elohim

It works if you turn it 90 degrees.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Run load tests across all your drives at once and track the temps, and use your ear to see which fan is quieter, that'll be the easiest method.
> 
> AP-141 & TY-147 are pretty close in terms of airflow.
> 
> Silverstone claims a somewhat low pressure rating on the AP-141's, but that may be due to the veins used to direct airflow.
> 
> That is one thing that can seem inconsistent between the AP Series of fans and normal fans. Most normal fans push air out and let it travel freely once it moves past the blades.
> The AP-Series of fans use the veins to direct the airflow, so with a simple "feel" test, of using your hand, it may seem like the AP-series of fans actually produce more airflow.
> When in reality, they're just directing airflow better.
> 
> I've honestly not seen a case where direct airflow was more useful, except in the RV02 & FT02. Where the airflow being directed straight up helps create a massive positive pressure zone, which also helps heat rise naturally, and more effectively.


The TY-147 is way quieter. And if I use my hand to measure airflow, it seems the TY pushes more air (since it hits the same concentrated area). I'll have to try with both fans... Here's a pic of what will be cooled:



I do have a case: I've got an AP-14 in the side panel pushing air to the GPU. When it was still aircooled, adding a nexus beamair brought the temps down by a few degrees. I tried to use the AP-121, but it was noisier when I attached the dust filter. And it's only 35cfm (crap).


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> AP-14, more airflow noise.


Is it just because of the blade design?
How do they fair for static pressure at the same rpm?


----------



## Darius Silver

Well, picked up 3 Noctua NF-F12 curtsy of the H100i annoying fan hum and my lack of patience for another firmware update. All I can say is worth every penny just to get rid of that darn hum noise. I have them controlled by my motherboards PWM and they idle at about 720 rpm and load(OCCT) at 1300 rpm with my current OC. They cool about the same, but the noise profile is non-existent at idle and much much better then the H100i fans (on silent) at load; NOTE; this is bias because of the firmware issue/hum noise. If it's fixed, I think they would sound about the same.

I got the third one blowing on the back of the socket as it runs kinda hot on this motherboard. It's also controlled by the motherboards PWM and acts roughly the same as the other two.

Quiet, cool well, no issues, ugly, lots of goodies in the packaging, expensive, worth it. Now to start kicking myself for getting the H100i and not going full WC with these fans from the beginning :/


----------



## sherlock

So I am planning on getting 3 NF A-14 FLX fans for my Define R4 because Corsair AF140s were too noisy at 12V.

The layout of my case:

2 Front intake, 1 rear exhaust. Part of the bottom fan in front is blocked by a 3X HDD cage, the other front intake fan is unobstructed.

It is like this old photo except that there is one more HDD in the cage, I no longer run SLI and the PH-TC14PE was missing.



Is the NF A-14 FLX a good choice for me? or should I consider another quiet & high performance fan(already tried T.B. Vegas Duo/AP141, they are too loud at 12V).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Is it just because of the blade design?
> How do they fair for static pressure at the same rpm?


Partially due to the blade design, as it has some chop to it, and partially due to the veins which cause turbulent airflow and thus noisy airflow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> Quiet, cool well, no issues, ugly, lots of goodies in the packaging, expensive, worth it. Now to start kicking myself for getting the H100i and not going full WC with these fans from the beginning :/


You could still go full water.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Is the NF A-14 FLX a good choice for me? or should I consider another quiet & high performance fan(already tried T.B. Vegas Duo/AP141, they are too loud at 12V).


I have some recommendations for the rear exhaust & bottom intake if you're not looking to spend a lot. Otherwise they're solid choices.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Partially due to the blade design, as it has some chop to it, and partially due to the veins which cause turbulent airflow and thus noisy airflow.
> You could still go full water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some recommendations for the rear exhaust & bottom intake if you're not looking to spend a lot. Otherwise they're solid choices.


What do you mean by veins? I dont see any on my gt


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I have some recommendations for the rear exhaust & bottom intake if you're not looking to spend a lot. Otherwise they're solid choices.


I don't mind spending a bit extra for the rear exhaust and my current single 680 Lightning runs cool enough to not need a bottom intake imo. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> What do you mean by veins? I dont see any on my gt


GT's don't have them, I'm talking about AP-141's from Silverstone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I don't mind spending a bit extra for the rear exhaust and my current single 680 Lightning runs cool enough to not need a bottom intake imo. Thanks.


It's a solid choice then.


----------



## mikeaj

Somebody misread a digit somewhere maybe?

Original question was about Cougar Turbine vs. Scythe D1225C12B4*AP-14* (1450rpm) I think. Not Silverstone *AP14*1.

Either that, or I'm really confused too. Dunno, just passing by. Carry on.


----------



## NomNomNom

Yeah i meant the gentle typhoon ap14 vs the cougar turbine


----------



## NomNomNom

Yeah i meant the gentle typhoon ap14 vs the cougar turbine


----------



## Tator Tot

GT's have more bearing noise than the Cougars when they're both undervolted.

Not a significant amount, but you can definitely hear it.

GT's have smoother airflow noise, throughout the voltage range. Cougar's have a noise ramp up around 9 volts.


----------



## dairyproduce

Hi Tator,

I finally got around to finishing off my rigs (except for cable management). The case is an R4.

Any suggestions on which fans I should use and how I should place them?

Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

4th or 5th time this thread.









If I answer this question again, I'm gonna demand someone send me an R4.









As for your setup, if the GPU & CPU temps are good right now, I wouldn't change the fans unless you're unhappy with the noise.


----------



## cloppy007

It's like when people asks if they can still join the GT 2150 group buy


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GT's have more bearing noise than the Cougars when they're both undervolted.
> 
> Not a significant amount, but you can definitely hear it.
> GT's have smoother airflow noise, throughout the voltage range. Cougar's have a noise ramp up around 9 volts.


Would you prefer Turbines at 1200 or gentle typhoons at 1200? This is with push pull setup


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Would you prefer Turbines at 1200 or gentle typhoons at 1200? This is with push pull setup


Depends on the heatsink, price, and which model.


----------



## NomNomNom

I can get the turbines at 3.84 a fan and the AP-14's at 11 dollars a fan, i have a fan controller already and i'm putting them on a 20 fpi radiator and a 12 fpi radiator.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I can get the turbines at 3.84 a fan and the AP-14's at 11 dollars a fan, i have a fan controller already and i'm putting them on a 20 fpi radiator and a 12 fpi radiator.


Also, to me the Bitfenix spectre pro's are way too loud at 1100rpm for me, just for an idea of my noise tolerance. I'm gearing towards a very quiet pc


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> I can get the turbines at 3.84 a fan and the AP-14's at 11 dollars a fan, i have a fan controller already and i'm putting them on a 20 fpi radiator and a 12 fpi radiator.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Also, to me the Bitfenix spectre pro's are way too loud at 1100rpm for me, just for an idea of my noise tolerance. I'm gearing towards a very quiet pc


That's cause Spectre / Spectre Pro's are awful.

The CF-T12S (Cougar Turbine 120mm models) are definitely quieter than the Spectre Pro's and do an all around better job at cooling.

Turbine's have more case resonance than the GT's so you'll want to put some rubber mounts on them if you're putting them on rads, just to keep vibrations down.

Other than that, they'll be fine for the purpose. If you really want to maximize that 20FPI rad, I'd pick up an NF-F12 though. It'll be far more efficient as the Turbines will be choked up somewhat.


----------



## NomNomNom

Yes the only problem with the noctua is that i could buy nearly 7 turbines at the same price, or even 2 gt's and then some.
Would it be ideal to put turbines on the 12fpi rad, and AP-14's on the 20 fpi rad? Or just keep it turbines.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Yes the only problem with the noctua is that i could buy nearly 7 turbines at the same price, or even 2 gt's and then some.
> Would it be ideal to put turbines on the 12fpi rad, and AP-14's on the 20 fpi rad? Or just keep it turbines.


At full speed, the Turbines are actually have more static pressure than the GT's, at a slight cost to airflow.

So if you were to split, I'd do GT's on the 12 FPI RAD & Turbines on the 20 FPI rad.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any thoughts regarding squirrel cage blowers? I always liked the idea of them on radiators, cause of the insane pressure. The ones with big outlets ofc. (I know it's been done, and I've seen good results with them noise/performance wise)


----------



## Tator Tot

No experience, so I can't really say.

I've used a few cross-flow fans in the past, which are similar in design. Just not anywhere close in scope.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No experience, so I can't really say.
> 
> I've used a few cross-flow fans in the past, which are similar in design. Just not anywhere close in scope.


Found an interesting thread... http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13500


----------



## Elohim

It would be awesome if you could go a bit more into detail about the different bearing-types. For example what *exactly* is the difference between Noctua's old SSO and their new SSO2 bearing and, let's say, the most primitive sleeve bearing. What's the difference between Cougar's and Thermalrights HDB, etc..
This is what really interests me the most, since you are pretty much the only guy i know of that actually looks into this









Do you have any sources of information you could link to regarding this subject (bearing types)?


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got a few PDF's I can dig up for you. Most of them come straight from the manufactures though.

A good, basic look into bearing types comes from Protechnic, though they are a bit slanted to their FDB.

http://protechnic.us/Bearing01.html

Like wise, you can see some good pictures of the Noctua SSO bearing here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/837831/how-to-repair-a-leaking-noctua-sso-bearing-fan-56k-a-no-no-update-6-10-10

Just let me know what you want information on and I'll pull up all the links I can for ya.

For a basic run through of your questions though:

SSO Bearing = Sleeve bearing, nothing terrible special about it besides the use of an extra ring at the top to help prevent oil-loss.

Unfortunately, due to design, this ring looses over time / usage, and then the bearing starts to leak. From what I've experienced & seen, it takes about 3 years on most fans. Thankfully they have a 6 year warranty so if you're not into a bit of DIY repair, you can RMA.

SSO2 Bearing = 99% a Fluid Dynamic Bearing, the only difference is in the name.

For this guy, I'd suggest starting here:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1797/2/

That's my original review of the NF-F12 (their first fan to use Focus Flow technology as well as the SSO2 bearing.)

The only other main difference is Noctua uses magnetic force from the sides & bottom (via a small magnet on the back of the fan) to increase stability.

When it comes down to it, the rifling on the shaft is different than some other OEMs/ODMs, but it's still a fluid dynamic bearing in terms of design.

Cougar HDB vs Thermalright FDB is gonna be a pretty simple one:

This one is a bit tricky, as Cougar's HDB is made by Power Logic who doesn't publish any information about their bearing.

Thermalright's FDB is made by ADDA, which if you go to that Protechnic link from earlier, you can see their shaft design on the far right.

The main difference between these two is that solid chunk ADDA has at the center of the bearing. On S-Flex, Thermalright, & Zalman models, this chunk serves as a stabilizing point for magnets to keep the center rotation of the fan balanced.

Cougar/Power Logic's HDB do not have any rifling on the shaft of the impeller but instead on the outer wall of the bearing chamber. The rifling is also done in a different fashion, where it's job it to circulate the oil. Unlike an FDB design where the shaft is rifled so that the oil builds up around it.

Similar principle, but two different forms of execution.

Really, the only other difference is that the Cougar fans Have no magnetic center to aid balance. Most FDB fans have this.

Cougar's / Power Logic's design is also FAR EASIER to take apart because it doesn't have those magnets to help with balance & add to the sealing structure.


----------



## Elohim

Thanks man, i appreciate it!

I was thinking about the bearing TR uses on the TY-140, the EHFB, wich supposedly is a HDB, so i thjough it's similar to the Cougar/Power Logic fans?
Is it known who the OEM/ODM is for Noctua and the Thermalright TY-14X series? Does Coolink actually make fans for Noctua too or just the heatsinks?

Again, thank you


----------



## Tator Tot

The "Enhanced HyperFlow Bearing" is an HDB, but I don't know who the OEM is for sure.

My thoughts were on Everflow, but their site has been down for ages:

http://www.everflowtech.com/

So I don't know for sure if they even have a HDB in their line-up. CoolJag has a similar fan they license from Everflow but it uses a 2BB. Like wise, information on it is easy to find.

As for Noctua's fans, I don't know if they are made in the same plant or not; but fan & bearing design is from Noctua. They are most likely made in one of Kolink factories.

Coolink is Kolink's retail brand.

http://www.kolink.com.tw/index.php?page=4

Coolink's HDB, like I said in the start of this thread, is nothing more than a sleeve bearing with a copper core and a magnet added for stability. It has more in common with the Noctua SSO bearing than anything else but costs far too much for what it is.

As they haven't sealed the oil chamber besides adding in an extra rubber washer. Like wise, the copper core does little to help with the oil flow or stability.


----------



## 7slinger

some really in depth stuff being discussed here

let me bring it back to noob level with a couple basic questions

if you want to use the MB to control fan RPMs, you need 4 pin fans correct? and these are also called PWM fans?

if you want to use a fan controller, like http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc3-limited-edition/ or something similar, you need 3 pin fans?

and do the controllers work by just undervoltaging (just invented a word







a fan with a fixed RPM?

sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can control both types as long as the mobo header can feed it without bursting into flames (look in the manual for the max wattage supported). It will also depend on the mobo header you choose and the mobo model itself. Again, check the manual to see if it supports pwm or 3pin, or both annd where.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Have anyone found better NF A-14 pricing in the US than NCIX at $22.76 or Amazon at $22.9? I am considering replacing the 3 Corsair AF-140 I bought for my R4(two front intake, 1 exhaust) with these as the Corsair gets noisy at 12 V.
> 
> Leaning Amazon atm because the free shipping, would be so much better if Newegg had them and I can use my -15% coupon.


I would use Amazon. With NCIX, shipping ($11 for me) the total was too high.

I got a great deal on Amazon. Some guy was selling a 3 pack and only one in stock. Got them for $65. So you really won't get better prices than Amazon now.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I would use Amazon. With NCIX, shipping ($11 for me) the total was too high.
> 
> I got a great deal on Amazon. Some guy was selling a 3 pack and only one in stock. Got them for $65. So you really won't get better prices than Amazon now.


Actually I never updated that OP but I did I buy 3 from Amazon last Wednesday, got them yesterday, running pretty well so far.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Actually I never updated that OP but I did I buy 3 from Amazon last Wednesday, got them yesterday, running pretty well so far.


Nice! What speed you running them? They loud at 1200RPM?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Nice! What speed you running them? They loud at 1200RPM?


You hear the noise of airflow at 12V, but quieter than my old Corsair AF140. 7V and 5V is dead silent(running all 3 through my case's fan controller).


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

One of my 1 month old Gelid Silent 12's started making a scratching noise the other night outa the blue. Wonder how the hell am I gonna claim the 5 year warranty when these fans don't come with serial numbers?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> One of my 1 month old Gelid Silent 12's started making a scratching noise the other night outa the blue. Wonder how the hell am I gonna claim the 5 year warranty when these fans don't come with serial numbers?


your receipt


----------



## 7slinger

I have a question

I see that corsair is putting out some AIO coolers with 140mm fans...should these be better at cooling than the 120mm ones or just quieter or both or neither?


----------



## Elohim

More surface area = better cooling/quieter, everything else being the same.
They are from two different OEMs though, so it's hard to say without seeing them actually being tested.
It also depends on the fin density. Also you could argue that an average 140mm fan doesnt create as much pressure as an average 120mm fan (both 25mm thick), but that's probably negliglble compared to the bigger surface area if you ask me...


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> More surface area = better cooling/quieter, everything else being the same.
> They are from two different OEMs though, so it's hard to say without seeing them actually being tested.
> It also depends on the fin density. Also you could argue that an average 140mm fan doesnt create as much pressure as an average 120mm fan (both 25mm thick), but that's probably negliglble compared to the bigger surface area if you ask me...


k that's pretty much what I was thinking.

by different oems, you mean that even though say the h80i and h90 will both be branded corsair, they are built by different manufacturers?


----------



## Elohim

Yes, the H110 is made by Asetek and the H100 by Coolit if im not mistaken.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> I have a question
> 
> I see that corsair is putting out some AIO coolers with 140mm fans...should these be better at cooling than the 120mm ones or just quieter or both or neither?


Theoretically, bigger = better, but in practice this is not always the case.

From the testing of the H80 vs the NZXT Kraken X40; the newer Corsair H90 should outperform the H80 / H80i / H70 slightly.

On the other hand, it's easier to find good 120mm fans. Good 140mm fans are harder to find.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Yes, the H110 is made by Asetek and the H100 by Coolit if im not mistaken.


Correct.


----------



## Scorpion49

I just saw these Cougar Dual-X things pop up, any opinion on them?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553010


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just saw these Cougar Dual-X things pop up, any opinion on them?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553010


Made by Hong Sheng who don't have an HDB / FDB in their repository.

Most likely not an actual FDB/HDB but instead a sleeve bearing.

Also, they most likely have a lot of resonance due to the material they made the frame out of.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just saw these Cougar Dual-X things pop up, any opinion on them?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553010


They haven't even been out for a full two weeks(if even a week), so I doubt there have been any good reviews of them yet.

It's the same housing as the Vortex, but made with a different plastic. I know that that transparent plastic is generally more prone to being noisy than the type you have in non-LED fans. The blade design also looks to be a mix between the Zalman SF3, which is a decent/good fan, and the Phanteks F120S which isn't really all that great. The claimed specs are marginally better, so I have my hopes up that they're good.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> They haven't even been out for a full two weeks(if even a week), so I doubt there have been any good reviews of them yet.
> 
> It's the same housing as the Vortex, but made with a different plastic. I know that that transparent plastic is generally more prone to being noisy than the type you have in non-LED fans. The blade design also looks to be a mix between the Zalman SF3, which is a decent/good fan, and the Phanteks F120S which isn't really all that great. The claimed specs are marginally better, so I have my hopes up that they're good.


But they look better than the original cougar and have pretty lights =P

Although the dba rating looks BS as usual like most fans. Probably only the minimum.


----------



## HornetMaX

Hi all,
just seen this thread and immediately knew I HAD to read all the 68 pages (lowering the productivity of the company I work for).

I have a 2500K @4.3Ghz cooled by a Thermalright Macho (TY-140) + a 6850 crossfire (mild overclock, 850/1150), the whole in a Fractal Design Arc Midi with the 3 stock fans (rear exhaust, side and floor blowing in, seems to be what works best for me) connected to a NZXT Sentry Mesh.

With a single 6850 I was happy with the fans at their lowest (even in the stock config, 2 front in, 1 rear out), but when a friend dropped me a 2nd 6850 ... well, the GPU temps are a bit on the high side for what I like. So long story short, I may want to add 1 or 2 extra 140mm fans, likely one front in and 1 top out (unless you tell me better).

In the pic below you can see my config with the fans in their original setup (2 front in, 1 rear out): now the two front fans are on side and floor.

I'm almost sold on Corsair AF140, but I'm open to whatever suggestion if not too loud and not more expensive than the AF140.

The front intake will be blowing to the hard disks cage (1 sdd + 1 hdd), the top one will push air our and is facing the side of the CPU cooler, in case that can drive the decision.

MaX.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Good 140mm fans are harder to find.


So true. I've been out of the fan game for a while; my purchases were getting out of control as a result of the chronic dissatisfaction that often accompanies trying too darn many of anything. Finding the TY-141 helped, as it's probably the nicest all-around fan I've experienced. Bearing is a large improvement over the ty-140, so much so that I wound up buying four of them and calling it a day. Never expected that I would settle on a 140mm as my fave, as just about every one I've tried has been a disappointment. Your tests have made my fan-buying finger twitch. Must resist.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> So true. I've been out of the fan game for a while; my purchases were getting out of control as a result of the chronic dissatisfaction that often accompanies trying too darn many of anything. Finding the TY-141 helped, as it's probably the nicest all-around fan I've experienced. Bearing is a large improvement over the ty-140, so much so that I wound up buying four of them and calling it a day. Never expected that I would settle on a 140mm as my fave, as just about every one I've tried has been a disappointment. Your tests have made my fan-buying finger twitch. Must resist.


One of two 140mm fans in the top 3 fans of 2012. The other is 120m Noctua NF-F12 PWM.
Quote:


> The Thermalright TY-140 is a quiet fan that is quite versatile. With its 120mm screw holes it will fit most places in a case where you would normally fit a 120mm fan. But with its wider sweep this 140mm fan moves air gentler and more quietly than a 120mm fan. Other fan sellers are only recently making PWM 140mm fans, but this fan is widely available, and at a moderate cost. An ELITE fan.
> 
> The Kaze Maru 2 / Slip Stream 140 is another 140mm fan with 120mm screw holes, and it also will fit most places in a case where you would normally fit a 120mm fan. The range of KM2 fans gives you a choice of how loud you want your fan to be, while giving you among the best cooling power at any noise level. As with any sleeve bearing fan a KM2 needs periodic attention, but the excellence of the fan's performance and its low price make it among the ELITE.


by ehume. (Ed Hume on Vortez)
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/120mm_and_140mm_fan_comparison,22.html


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornetMaX*
> 
> Hi all,
> just seen this thread and immediately knew I HAD to read all the 68 pages (lowering the productivity of the company I work for).
> 
> I have a 2500K @4.3Ghz cooled by a Thermalright Macho (TY-140) + a 6850 crossfire (mild overclock, 850/1150), the whole in a Fractal Design Arc Midi with the 3 stock fans (rear exhaust, side and floor blowing in, seems to be what works best for me) connected to a NZXT Sentry Mesh.
> 
> With a single 6850 I was happy with the fans at their lowest (even in the stock config, 2 front in, 1 rear out), but when a friend dropped me a 2nd 6850 ... well, the GPU temps are a bit on the high side for what I like. So long story short, I may want to add 1 or 2 extra 140mm fans, likely one front in and 1 top out (unless you tell me better).
> 
> In the pic below you can see my config with the fans in their original setup (2 front in, 1 rear out): now the two front fans are on side and floor.
> 
> I'm almost sold on Corsair AF140, but I'm open to whatever suggestion if not too loud and not more expensive than the AF140.
> 
> The front intake will be blowing to the hard disks cage (1 sdd + 1 hdd), the top one will push air our and is facing the side of the CPU cooler, in case that can drive the decision.
> 
> MaX.


First thing I would do (if you want to) is remove that lower hard drive cage. Put your HDD in the 5.25 to 3.5 adapter included in the optical drive bay.

Then get some Scotch 3M 4010 (or a tape similar) and mount that SSD behind the motherboard tray. You should see your temps go a little bit down.

A lot of people here will recommend the TY-140/141, but the Midi has the fan clips in the front. So you'd have to do a little modding to get them to fit.

I currently have the NF-A14 FLX and they are great fans. I run them at 900RPM and are silent.


----------



## HornetMaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> First thing I would do (if you want to) is remove that lower hard drive cage. Put your HDD in the 5.25 to 3.5 adapter included in the optical drive bay.


I can't: the optical bay is occupied by ... an optical drive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> A lot of people here will recommend the TY-140/141, but the Midi has the fan clips in the front. So you'd have to do a little modding to get them to fit.


I know, I have the TY-140 on my macho and I love it. Also, the TY-140 is PWM, my NZXT Sentry Mesh has only 3pin connectors.

Hmm ... thinking ...

MaX.


----------



## doyll

The modification to TY-140 series fans is easy if you have access to a finish carpentry shop. I've modded several myself and just helped a guy in Ireland mod some TY-147's for his new R4 case.

Than use a PWM splitter with molex power plug and you can run your case fans on same PWM signal as your cooler TY-140.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornetMaX*
> 
> I can't: the optical bay is occupied by ... an optical drive


There are two 5.25 bays though. Put it into your second one.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What mod Doyll? The one where you shaved the extra width of the plastic frame?
I'm gonna have to try that to mount two TY-140s as front intakes, but I'm thinking I'll regret hurting them, poor little things


----------



## Tator Tot

I have a bit of interesting news for everyone; I've got a new fan from Phantek's coming. It's a brand new 140mm model, as well as their 120mm model (just purchased it open box from a member.)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I have a bit of interesting news for everyone; I've got a new fan from Phantek's coming. It's a brand new 140mm model, as well as their 120mm model (just purchased it open box from a member.)


Sounds good. I've heard good things about the 140mm model and bad things about the 120mm. It will be interesting to see what you have to say.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Sounds good. I've heard good things about the 140mm model and bad things about the 120mm. It will be interesting to see what you have to say.


I like the 140mm's for the most part.

At 4v (their starting voltage) they were good. No stuttering or any oddities.

Up to 9v (~1000 RPM) they were dead silent, on the same level as Noctua's P14 and a few other fans.

From ~1100-1200 RPM they had a small whine to them. It was mostly inaudible but those with sensitive ears to high tones may notice it and could be bugged by it.

On the other hand, a noise optimized case like the Obsidian 550D, Define R4 / XL, or Deep Silence 1 should isolate that noise pretty well though.

I haven't heard the 120mm yet, so I can't say anything about it.

I will say that I haven't destroyed taken apart the 140mm fan yet. I am going to take apart one of the Phantek's when I get a chance, so I can figure out what the UFB is.

I think it's a bunch of bollux, but we'll see.

It could be good bollux though, as they are putting a 5 year warranty on that.


----------



## ohhgourami

How exciting! Good thing I didn't pull the trigger for a pair of A15s.


----------



## doyll

I should be getting a couple of their new 140mm fans soon. Ordered by no tracking notice yet. Specs look interesting but I don't understand why they haven't gone PWM yet.


----------



## HornetMaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Than use a PWM splitter with molex power plug and you can run your case fans on same PWM signal as your cooler TY-140.


Not good for me: what's building up heat is the pair of 6850, I'd rather regulate the fans on the case temp instead of the cpu temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> There are two 5.25 bays though. Put it into your second one.


Second one is taken by the NZXT Sentry Mesh.









I guess that one solution could be this: buy 4-5 PWM fans, put them on a PWM splitter (like the gelid one, looks very nice) and connect to the mobo chassis fan header.
This will allow me to get rid of the Sentry Mesh, freeing one bay for the HDD and (after putting the ssd somewhere) get rid of the lower cage. However I'd have to but I'd have to buy 4 pwm fans, instead of adding 2 non-pwm fans ...

MaX.


----------



## doyll

What kind of fans do your 6850's use? If they are PWM you could use the PWM signal to control PWM fans directing air to and away from them.

Only giving options.


----------



## Goomayo

Heya Tator, what do you think of the Zalman ZM-F3-FDB compared to the GT AP-14? I have the AP-15 so I can't really make a comparison but I do like my Zalman, airflow seems ok (nothing amazing) and it also produces a nice deep tone at 12v. I will say that both are slightly overpriced (imo) but the build quality is definitely better on the GT's.


----------



## ehume

There is, of course, another way to mount your HD's so they do not take up a 5.25-inch slot and do not require a HD cage. When HD's come in OEM boxes these days they come with plastic immobilizer caps on both ends. By cutting out the bottom of the socket in the immobilizer cap, the cap becomes a brace that will hold the HD upright. Positioned in line with the airflow but vertically, the HD is cooled without needing metal infrastructure inside the case.

An example from an earlier incarnation of my rig:


----------



## agussio

I'm trying to patiently wait for your results, but i would like to ask a couple spoiler questions.

Context:

New loop for a new system. Cooling a 3770K with a pair of 7950's. My current plan includes an Apogee Drive 2, with Alphacool 1x120 and 2x140 UT60 rads. I would prefer an in-audible machine and I am a firm believer in PWM to accomplish this. I will be using a PWM splitter for all the fans if possible. But I cannot find fans to meet the combination of traits I think i want.

Questions:

Will the Silent wings 2 mount to a radiator with their "special" corners? Would they be effective on the UT60 rads? ~10fpi I believe.

Do you have any other recommendations for this setup. I was about to pull the trigger on a pair of Bitfenix PWM's when I found your thread, but I have since read am a number of reviews that make me question that idea. Cost is not an issue, but my requirement for a 140mm square fan is, since my mounting options are pretty limited with my HAF XB.

If Noctua had a square 140mm PWM I would be all over it right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Isn't the new A series 140mm fan square?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I should be getting a couple of their new 140mm fans soon. Ordered by no tracking notice yet. Specs look interesting but I don't understand why they haven't gone PWM yet.


Why who hasn't gone PWM yet?

Phantek's?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goomayo*
> 
> Heya Tator, what do you think of the Zalman ZM-F3-FDB compared to the GT AP-14? I have the AP-15 so I can't really make a comparison but I do like my Zalman, airflow seems ok (nothing amazing) and it also produces a nice deep tone at 12v. I will say that both are slightly overpriced (imo) but the build quality is definitely better on the GT's.


Zalman's ZM-F3-FDB is, for the most part, a solid fan. Good PQ curve, sound profile is good, and the bearing is solid.

Versus GT's? Well, F3's have higher static pressure & make less noise at lower voltages. At 1500 RPM vs 1450 RPM (GT AP-14), they're a bit louder due to the lower tones having a fairly substantial peak in noise.

Since it's a low tone and melds well with the background & airflow noise, it's nothing really annoying to most.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I'm trying to patiently wait for your results, but i would like to ask a couple spoiler questions.
> 
> Context:
> 
> New loop for a new system. Cooling a 3770K with a pair of 7950's. My current plan includes an Apogee Drive 2, with Alphacool 1x120 and 2x140 UT60 rads. I would prefer an in-audible machine and I am a firm believer in PWM to accomplish this. I will be using a PWM splitter for all the fans if possible. But I cannot find fans to meet the combination of traits I think i want.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Will the Silent wings 2 mount to a radiator with their "special" corners? Would they be effective on the UT60 rads? ~10fpi I believe.
> 
> Do you have any other recommendations for this setup. I was about to pull the trigger on a pair of Bitfenix PWM's when I found your thread, but I have since read am a number of reviews that make me question that idea. Cost is not an issue, but my requirement for a 140mm square fan is, since my mounting options are pretty limited with my HAF XB.
> 
> If Noctua had a square 140mm PWM I would be all over it right now.


Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM's should work with the radiator, their 120mm's work just fine on my Black Ice GTX (not being used, just for basic compatibility tests.)

UT60's are low restriction rads, so the higher airflow of the SW2's would definitely work in your case.

As for PWM fans from Noctua with square corners; you're a bit out of luck. As they only have the A15 on t heir PWM >120mm front. Which was a dumb move IMO. They should have made the A14 in ULN, FLX, PWM variety.

Still, the Silent Wings 2 fans are quieter than the Noctua A14's. So it's somewhat a win for you on that front.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Why who hasn't gone PWM yet?
> 
> Phantek's?
> 
> Zalman's ZM-F3-FDB is, for the most part, a solid fan. Good PQ curve, sound profile is good, and the bearing is solid.
> 
> Versus GT's? Well, F3's have higher static pressure & make less noise at lower voltages. At 1500 RPM vs 1450 RPM (GT AP-14), they're a bit louder due to the lower tones having a fairly substantial peak in noise.
> Since it's a low tone and melds well with the background & airflow noise, it's nothing really annoying to most.
> 
> Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM's should work with the radiator, their 120mm's work just fine on my Black Ice GTX (not being used, just for basic compatibility tests.)
> 
> UT60's are low restriction rads, so the higher airflow of the SW2's would definitely work in your case.
> 
> As for PWM fans from Noctua with square corners; you're a bit out of luck. As they only have the A15 on t heir PWM >120mm front. Which was a dumb move IMO. They should have made the A14 in ULN, FLX, PWM variety.
> 
> Still, the Silent Wings 2 fans are quieter than the Noctua A14's. So it's somewhat a win for you on that front.


So, those Silent Wing 2 fans are pretty awesome if they work good in a GTX rad...got any temp comparison?


----------



## agussio

Do either of the corner mounts on the silent wings 2 accept long screws for attaching to radiators? it looks like they might only be designed for their clips. or can I just push through / drill out the center of the hard corner mounts?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> So, those Silent Wing 2 fans are pretty awesome if they work good in a GTX rad...got any temp comparison?


Like I said, it was just for basic compatibility testing.

I would use a Noctua NF-F12 PWM on the Black Ice if I was cooling a rig. The added pressure would help since the BI GTX is a thick radiator with dense FPI (20.)

Silent Wing 2's would do decently on the Black Ice; but because they're limited to 1500 RPM they wouldn't do as well as some of the fans with a higher RPM reach.

They're also designed to be quiet though, so it just depends what you want.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Do either of the corner mounts on the silent wings 2 accept long screws for attaching to radiators? it looks like they might only be designed for their clips. or can I just push through / drill out the center of the hard corner mounts?


Hard mounts accept radiator screws or normal fan screws.

The soft mounts accept the Corsair H100 screws and the ones for my BI GTX.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like I said, it was just for basic compatibility testing.
> 
> I would use a Noctua NF-F12 PWM on the Black Ice if I was cooling a rig. The added pressure would help since the BI GTX is a thick radiator with dense FPI (20.)


Gotcha, I guessed that was the case, just wanted to be sure. I got two 120mm beasts already, but a few friends were looking for cheap yet good 120mm fans for rads and heatsinks with relatively high fpi.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gotcha, I guessed that was the case, just wanted to be sure. I got two 120mm beasts already, but a few friends were looking for cheap yet good 120mm fans for rads and heatsinks with relatively high fpi.


I have suggestions, depending on what their preference is for fan.

Ala doesn't mind noise

okay with minimal noise

or wants quiet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ok with minimal noise type...I clearly don't mind noise when benching, but want lower noise for daily use. But my Nidec's should suffice.
We're talking an H60 and an H100 also, maybe a Megahalems.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ok with minimal noise type...I clearly don't mind noise when benching, but want lower noise for daily use. But my Nidec's should suffice.
> We're talking an H60 and an H100 also, maybe a Megahalems.


Cougar Vortex HDB PWM

Rosewill Hyperborea

Gelid FN-TX12-15


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems like the Gelid is the best choice, bang/buck wise...and I like that external temp sensor and 3pin connector. 9usd at the Egg, not sure if you can find it cheaper than that though.
Do you know who the oem is for these?


----------



## doyll

I just found a bargain!
Zaward ZG3-120TL for £2.15 each, free posting.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I just found a bargain!
> Zaward ZG3-120TL for £2.15 each, free posting.


I think Ehume had some tests using those at ocf...They were decent, but not wow.

EDIT: Wasn't Ed, rather Sam Denning... http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nf-f12_zaward-golf-g3_alpenfohn-120_review


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think Ehume had some tests using those at ocf...They were decent, but not wow.
> 
> EDIT: Wasn't Ed, rather Sam Denning... http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nf-f12_zaward-golf-g3_alpenfohn-120_review


Amazing! at 3.5GHz it cooled 0c delta at 0 speed. LOL

I suspect they draw a pretty hefty load to make 3.48mm H2O

I'd get some but I have a PWM problem. If it's not PWM I don't want it.








I have a Zaward Vapor 120 which I think has the PWM (.45am). Works very well and as long as you don't wind it up it's not noisy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I have plenty of TY-140s for my case already, though the Gelid fans tempt me a bit with that temp sensor thingie. I'm positive I've seen it before on Panaflos or something.


----------



## agussio

PWM addiction is a growing problem for users that manufacturers haven't capitalized on yet.

Hello, my name is Anthony, and I am a PWM addict. My addiction started accidentally when I found out that my computer could run at idle without any fans running at all. That only left gaming load to worry about. It started so innocently with a quick trip to Microcenter and a couple of 92mm PWM Cooler Masters. Then some 120mm fans. Next thing I knew I was ordering 140's, and it just kept growing. 200's were like water and I didn't care where I got them from. Local, online, Eastern block countries. I just wanted airflow and silence.

Admittance is the first step. So I just ordered a matching set of Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm and 140mm fans. I will be sure to post when I get them in and put them through their paces.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like the Gelid is the best choice, bang/buck wise...and I like that external temp sensor and 3pin connector. 9usd at the Egg, not sure if you can find it cheaper than that though.
> Do you know who the oem is for these?


I used to have an idea of the OEM, but it went bust when I asked them directly. They also didn't know who the OEM for GeLID was.

At $10 for an HDB fan, it's a solid bargin. The temp sensor isn't that amazing, but the PWM models are solid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> I think Ehume had some tests using those at ocf...They were decent, but not wow.


Zaward's fans are always meant for silence, not performance.

Sharkoon sells the same designs, and they're excellent fans if you want something that's really quiet with a good bearing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool, thanks for the info!

A pwm flavor of the same fan would be optimal...not sure on the price though.


----------



## Hypatia

What fan would you recommend that could substitute as a heatsink fan and a case fan optimized for silence?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I asked the same thing basically...and depends on your budget and tolerance to noise.

Check the last few answers. Best one so far is the Noctua NF-F12 pwm, but it's expensive.
Corsair SP-120 fans with low noise adapter are good, and cheap if bought in the two pack...Do read the last few comments here though.

EDIT: Found a relevant quote, quite encouraging. (I know it's subjective but well...)
From a guy at XS:

'I use 18 Gelid Wing 14 fans on my MORA3 and they're basically silent at half speed. You can only hear the pumps until you turn them up to about 3/4.

1/2 speed is able to keep my crossfire 7970's, i7 970, memory and motherboard very cool with around a 5C delta. '


----------



## Goomayo

I feel like a bit of a hispter saying I dont like the SP120's (HP edition). The fan looks really nice as well as the packaging/accessories but the sound profile leaves something to be desired when also considering the airflow. It would appear that Corsair have thrown wads of cash at the marketing department and have priced their fans accordingly. Mind you, I might just be a blithering idiot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goomayo*
> 
> I feel like a bit of a hispter saying I dont like the SP120's (HP edition). The fan looks really nice as well as the packaging/accessories but the sound profile leaves something to be desired when also considering the airflow. It would appear that Corsair have thrown wads of cash at the marketing department and have priced their fans accordingly. Mind you, I might just be a blithering idiot.


You're absolutely right though lol
They are semi decent, presure wise, kinda noisy.

Swiftech Helix fans are cheap, Gelid makes fine pwm fans too (albeit kinda flashy) and you could always use GT-AP 15 fans and call it a day.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> PWM addiction is a growing problem for users that manufacturers haven't capitalized on yet.
> 
> Hello, my name is Anthony, and I am a PWM addict. My addiction started accidentally when I found out that my computer could run at idle without any fans running at all. That only left gaming load to worry about. It started so innocently with a quick trip to Microcenter and a couple of 92mm PWM Cooler Masters. Then some 120mm fans. Next thing I knew I was ordering 140's, and it just kept growing. 200's were like water and I didn't care where I got them from. Local, online, Eastern block countries. I just wanted airflow and silence.
> 
> Admittance is the first step. So I just ordered a matching set of Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm and 140mm fans. I will be sure to post when I get them in and put them through their paces.


+rep


----------



## wendigo4700

How are the Silent Wings 2, in a horizontal mount?

Any unwanted extra added noise, from there?


----------



## ivanlabrie

They should work fine, they have hdb bearings...right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> How are the Silent Wings 2, in a horizontal mount?
> 
> Any unwanted extra added noise, from there?


perfectly fine.


----------



## Darius Silver

Hope you start publishing results soon! Might need to replace my Fractal Design fans as they appear to be the loudest thing in my PC now (when at idle/browsing). I'm pretty sure they are making a bearing? noise running at lower RPM. I have to stop and listen to pick it out, but darn it, this silence thing is starting to turn into an addiction.


----------



## 7slinger

I think I'm going to ditch my 120mm AIO and get a corsair H90 with 140mm fan...looking for a quiet build and I have room for 140mm rad at rear of case, so hoping I can achieve same level of cooling with less noise with the 140mm

what would be some good 140mm fans as far as pressure goes for push/pull on the rad? and some 140mms for intake and exhaust on the case? every opening on the case fits a 140. thanks


----------



## doyll

I would get something that has been on the market for awhile so you know it's going to work like it says it will.

Corsair doesn't have a very good track record with their AIO / CLC coolers the last couple years.. probably the worst in the industry.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> I think I'm going to ditch my 120mm AIO and get a corsair H90 with 140mm fan...looking for a quiet build and I have room for 140mm rad at rear of case, so hoping I can achieve same level of cooling with less noise with the 140mm
> 
> what would be some good 140mm fans as far as pressure goes for push/pull on the rad? and some 140mms for intake and exhaust on the case? every opening on the case fits a 140. thanks


If money is no object, Noctua NF-A14 FLX. Slap them all around the case and it should run great for you.

If you want a less expensive option for the case fans, I'd go for Logisys SF140's (actually DeepCool UF140's)

The Logisys/DeepCool fans are slightly less "powerful" than the Noctua's in the static pressure department but they're not poor by any means.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I would get something that has been on the market for awhile so you know it's going to work like it says it will.
> 
> Corsair doesn't have a very good track record with their AIO / CLC coolers the last couple years.. probably the worst in the industry.


Corsair's only issue has been with their CoolIT made products.

This is a mostly stock Asetek product that NZXT is also releasing in their Kraken series.

Thermaltake has also been using these products for their Water 2.0 line-up.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> I think I'm going to ditch my 120mm AIO and get a corsair H90 with 140mm fan...looking for a quiet build and I have room for 140mm rad at rear of case, so hoping I can achieve same level of cooling with less noise with the 140mm
> 
> what would be some good 140mm fans as far as pressure goes for push/pull on the rad? and some 140mms for intake and exhaust on the case? every opening on the case fits a 140. thanks


Phanteks PH-F140TS and Noctua NF-A14 FLX / ULN. FLX for performance, ULN for silence.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Phanteks PH-F140TS and Noctua NF-A14 FLX / ULN. FLX for performance, ULN for silence.


Skip the ULN, the FLX can do everything the ULN can do without any noticeable difference.

Phantek's F140TS isn't as good as the A14 line up either. More so, they use 120mm mounting, so they won't work on the radiator.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair's only issue has been with their CoolIT made products.


CoolIT made to Corsair specs. .. so Corsair's product.


----------



## 7slinger

thanks for the info guys.

as far as all in 1 coolers go, I've been reading a bunch in the water cooling forum, and I don't think there is an option that is much better than Corsair unless I were to wait for the Swiftech.... that will be for another build

sorry for the off topic


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Skip the ULN, the FLX can do everything the ULN can do without any noticeable difference.
> 
> Phantek's F140TS isn't as good as the A14 line up either. More so, they use 120mm mounting, so they won't work on the radiator.


is the FLX pwm? should have mentioned that before I like the idea of PWM

if it's not what are some good PWM options?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> thanks for the info guys.
> 
> as far as all in 1 coolers go, I've been reading a bunch in the water cooling forum, and I don't think there is an option that is much better than Corsair unless I were to wait for the Swiftech.... that will be for another build
> 
> sorry for the off topic


The NZXT Kraken X40 is the same unit with nicer fans and LEDs and cheaper right now.

If you're looking for silence without sacrificing performance, I think you'll be incredibly disappointed moving to a 140mm rad. While there are some good 140mm fans out there, the best 140mm fan isn't as good as the best 120mm fan. Just go and get yourself some Silent Wings, NF-F12s, or other quiet fan.


----------



## 7slinger

why do you think I'd be disappointed? do you think the 120mm fans are that much better?


----------



## gocnyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The NZXT Kraken X40 is the same unit with nicer fans and LEDs and cheaper right now.
> 
> If you're looking for silence without sacrificing performance, I think you'll be incredibly disappointed moving to a 140mm rad. While there are some good 140mm fans out there, the best 140mm fan isn't as good as the best 120mm fan. Just go and get yourself some Silent Wings, NF-F12s, or other quiet fan.


Not true; depends on the setup.

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/120mm_and_140mm_fan_comparison,18.html

This comparison has the YL, KM2 1200, Prolimatech 14 and the TY-140 beating the NF-F12 in noise and performance at a quick glance.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> is the FLX pwm? should have mentioned that before I like the idea of PWM
> 
> if it's not what are some good PWM options?


FLX isn't PWM, but being the owner of three of them, I can tell you I am not disappointed. At 1200RPM, all you hear is a little noise from the air it is moving. At 1050RPM, it is completely silent. At 900RPM, I thought they weren't on so I had to see. These are honestly the best fans I have ever used.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> why do you think I'd be disappointed? do you think the 120mm fans are that much better?


140mm fans generally are lower static pressure and lower CFM fans than their 120mm counterparts.

It's also the fact that the H90 really isn't any better than the H80: http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_vs_nzxt_battle_of_the_aio_watercoolers/2
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000393/Corsair-Hydro-90-H110-Review-140mm-Cooling-Power/5#axzz2KBPRb4Mf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gocnyc*
> 
> Not true; depends on the setup.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/120mm_and_140mm_fan_comparison,18.html
> 
> This comparison has the YL, KM2 1200, Prolimatech 14 and the TY-140 beating the NF-F12 in noise and performance at a quick glance.


The Prolimatech Megahalems isn't exactly the right test bed for comparing fans on a radiator. Martins review of 140mm fans actually showed some nice 120mm fans giving a nicer noise/performance ratio on his rad.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> CoolIT made to Corsair specs. .. so Corsair's product.


Corsair didn't design the pump or the cold plate. They contributed with design specs that they would like, but CoolIT made the thing.

Quality Check and the majority of product testing go on CoolIT's end. That's what Corsair pays for.

If it didn't work out, it sadly didn't work out.

Corsair can only do their best to try and improve the design with discussions between engineers as well as offering their best customer support possible. Which they have had pretty solid customer support.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> as far as all in 1 coolers go, I've been reading a bunch in the water cooling forum, and I don't think there is an option that is much better than Corsair unless I were to wait for the Swiftech.... that will be for another build


Thermaltake Water 2.0

NZXT Kraken

The warranties are not as long, but the quality is better vs Cool-It's options.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> is the FLX pwm? should have mentioned that before I like the idea of PWM
> 
> if it's not what are some good PWM options?


The FLX is not PWM.

In Noctua's naming, they are called PWM if they are PWM fans. The FLX fans come with voltage adapters to change from 7/9/12v. The ULN fans are generally the same as the FLX but slower speed (generally the FLX's 9v option) and come with the adapters as well.

As for PWM options:

DeepCool UF140-X / Logisys SF140

Akasa Apache Black Super Silent 140mm PWM / Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm (same fan.)

Logisys SF140's are definitely the option to go for, bang for the buck wise. They're $10 at Newegg right now, while the Hyperborea's are out of stock.

All four are good fans, but really you only have 2 designs available on the market for good PWM 140mm fans.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I went and bought one of those silly Cougar Dual-X 120mm fans, I want a green fan and I'm going to get it if I have to paint the stupid thing but I would rather not. Anyways, once I have it and see if I like it or not I wouldn't mind sending it your way Tator Tot, if you wanted to check it out at any rate. I know the ratings are pretty much made up, but it would be nice to know how it actually stacks up against other fans if I'm going to buy a pile of them for my build.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I went and bought one of those silly Cougar Dual-X 120mm fans, I want a green fan and I'm going to get it if I have to paint the stupid thing but I would rather not. Anyways, once I have it and see if I like it or not I wouldn't mind sending it your way Tator Tot, if you wanted to check it out at any rate. I know the ratings are pretty much made up, but it would be nice to know how it actually stacks up against other fans if I'm going to buy a pile of them for my build.


I'd definitely be interested in giving it a look.

Hopefully it's not a "rattly" as the other translucent frame fans are.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd definitely be interested in giving it a look.
> 
> Hopefully it's not a "rattly" as the other translucent frame fans are.


Ok, it should be here today or tomorrow. I want to see the quality and color, and how loud it seems to be to me personally (I'm hard of hearing so fans like the Bitfenix spectres which you didn't like sound like magical silence to me). Those are what I really care about. If you want to shoot me your address I'll pass it along afterwards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Danke man.









Truth be told, my hearing is not as acute as some other members on the forums; but if I concentrate & pay attention, I can hear what they hear.

I'm more comfortable with noise than some of the silence freaks who are running Noctua's at 900 RPM.

My personal comfort level is a Yate Loon around 1450 RPM or so.


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The NZXT Kraken X40 is the same unit with nicer fans and LEDs and cheaper right now.
> 
> If you're looking for silence without sacrificing performance, I think you'll be incredibly disappointed moving to a 140mm rad. While there are some good 140mm fans out there, the best 140mm fan isn't as good as the best 120mm fan. Just go and get yourself some Silent Wings, NF-F12s, or other quiet fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair didn't design the pump or the cold plate. They contributed with design specs that they would like, but CoolIT made the thing.
> Quality Check and the majority of product testing go on CoolIT's end. That's what Corsair pays for.
> If it didn't work out, it sadly didn't work out.
> 
> Corsair can only do their best to try and improve the design with discussions between engineers as well as offering their best customer support possible. Which they have had pretty solid customer support.
> 
> Thermaltake Water 2.0
> NZXT Kraken
> 
> The warranties are not as long, but the quality is better vs Cool-It's options.


I'm sorry to keep dragging this off topic...I thought the NZXT and the Corsair were both made by Asetek, and pretty much the same unit almost down to the packaging (except for the h80i and h100i)

I watched a review the other day between them that seemed to indicate this

and on topic I guess, do the best 140mm fans just not offer the pressure necessary for average to better than average cooling on a radiator? the only reason I was considering the move to 140mm was to get the same cooling with less noise. If I'm going to have to crank them up to a higher noise level to begin with just to equal the pressure, I'll probably stick with the 120mm options


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> I'm sorry to keep dragging this off topic...I thought the NZXT and the Corsair were both made by Asetek, and pretty much the same unit almost down to the packaging (except for the h80i and h100i)
> 
> I watched a review the other day between them that seemed to indicate this
> 
> and on topic I guess, do the best 140mm fans just not offer the pressure necessary for average to better than average cooling on a radiator? the only reason I was considering the move to 140mm was to get the same cooling with less noise. If I'm going to have to crank them up to a higher noise level to begin with just to equal the pressure, I'll probably stick with the 120mm options


The NZXT Kraken X40 & Corsair H90 are, for the most part, identical.

But yes, there are better 120mm options available. Like I said, the Noctua A14 FLX is a solid option and should offer you some solid noise to cooling performance.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> *Corsair didn't design the pump* or the cold plate. *They contributed with design specs* that they would like, but CoolIT made the thing.


Their design specs sadly are having problems in the products released to the public. And I believe when a new product has major problems in the first weeks after release it was not properly tested before being released.

I don't see near as many problems happening with the design specs contributed by other companies for products CoolIT build for them as Corsair branded products were and are having.

And that's why I caution people about waiting to see if new Corsair CLC;s work properly before laying down their hard earned money for them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Their design specs sadly are having problems in the products released to the public. And I believe when a new product has major problems in the first weeks after release it was not properly tested before being released.
> 
> I don't see near as many problems happening with the design specs contributed by other companies for products CoolIT build for them as Corsair branded products were and are having.
> 
> And that's why I caution people about waiting to see if new Corsair CLC;s work properly before laying down their hard earned money for them.


You don't understand what design specs are do you?

Corsair's input is "We want a CLC which will cool Chip X to Y level." As well as fan speed, tube lengths, cable colors.

CoolIT's product is failing, no Corsair's portion.

Corsair is also the only one using CoolIT products on the market, besides what CoolIT used to sell in the past. If you do your research, CoolIT has always been an unreliable company.

Like wise, you're comparing companies who don't ship the same volume as Corsair. I hate to tell you this, but market share wise, Corsair ships an extraordinary amount of units vs their competitors.


----------



## 7slinger

I have 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Case Fans sitting here that I haven't used, perhaps I'll just pick up a h80i and call it a day


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> I have 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Case Fans sitting here that I haven't used, perhaps I'll just pick up a h80i and call it a day


The H80i's controller has been known to be finicky with a variety of fans.

I don't know if they'll be fine or not, but the PWM splitter should run just fine on your motherboard's CPU header.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You don't understand what design specs are do you?
> 
> Corsair's input is "We want a CLC which will cool Chip X to Y level." As well as fan speed, tube lengths, cable colors.
> 
> CoolIT's product is failing, no Corsair's portion.
> 
> Corsair is also the only one using CoolIT products on the market, besides what CoolIT used to sell in the past. If you do your research, CoolIT has always been an unreliable company.
> 
> Like wise, you're comparing companies who don't ship the same volume as Corsair. I hate to tell you this, but market share wise, Corsair ships an extraordinary amount of units vs their competitors.


I understand. I don't need you acting like you know it all. You do not.
You obviously don't understand *cost* as it applies to design specs and product wholesale cost.. because you did not include it in your data above. CoolIT is not given an unlimited budget to design a cooling system nor are they given an unlimited price they can charge for it.

*Corsair says "we want "x" package and with will pay you "y" to supply them to us."* All based on what Corsair's marketing department say is the price they want the product to sell for.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I understand. I don't need you acting like you know it all. You do not.
> You obviously don't understand *cost* as it applies to design specs and product wholesale cost.. because you did not include it in your data above. CoolIT is not given an unlimited budget to design a cooling system nor are they given an unlimited price they can charge for it.
> 
> *Corsair says "we want "x" package and with will pay you "y" to supply them to us."* All based on what Corsair's marketing department say is the price they want the product to sell for.


I do understand cost, what I am saying is throw the blame where it should be. You're directing all of your misguided hate towards Corsair, who on their end has done a fairly good job at keeping their customers happy with quality support.

On the other hand, CoolIT, the OEM; has done a poor job at quality control.

CoolIT didn't need an unlimited budget because they didn't redesign their coldplate or pump for Corsair, it was their design to begin with. Which Corsair licensed and did some external design with to incorporate Link, Fan Control, and the LEDs.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I understand. I don't need you acting like you know it all. You do not.
> You obviously don't understand *cost* as it applies to design specs and product wholesale cost.. because you did not include it in your data above. CoolIT is not given an unlimited budget to design a cooling system nor are they given an unlimited price they can charge for it.
> 
> *Corsair says "we want "x" package and with will pay you "y" to supply them to us."* All based on what Corsair's marketing department say is the price they want the product to sell for.


Nnnnope. Product managers (in the marketing department) find out what the consumers want, specify products that meet those wants, then talk to engineering and/or vendors (like CoolIT) to see at what price it can be built. Then they look at what price they can sell it for, and if it has enough profit margin and potential volume it gets approved for production by the guys upstairs. Usually there's a cycle of design revisions before manufacturing.

That's the way it's supposed to work. When a good company makes an inferior product, it's usually for one of these reasons:
A.) Big Box Store X tells Sales team that they want a product that they can sell for $YY ridiculous price with these numbers on the box, product management and engineers forced to do the best they can
B.) Vendor Z tells company, 'Oh, we love doing business, but unfortunately if you don't order X hundred thousand units we will have to raise price on Q product" and so larger quantities of a cheaper product must be made
C.) Someone done screwed up in the design process
D.) Vendor screws company by intentionally cutting production costs and quality control


----------



## Tator Tot

Shhh Phaedrus, neither of us have worked in the industry, nor do I have multiple degrees in these topics.


----------



## doyll

Corsair is the one responsible. They pushed the H100i and H80i to market without proper testing.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Corsair is the one responsible. They pushed the H100i and H80i to market without proper testing.


Actually they probably did lots of internal testing, and the PVT samples were probably excellent and had zero issues. CoolIT is likely the one who starting screwing around. Corsair can do a couple of things about that, and if things were perfect they could punish CoolIT financially and find an alternate vendor. However, the fact that they continue to use CoolIT suggests that there's some political thing going on, which we aren't aware of. Combine that with continued demand for the H100i and H80i and Corsair has decided that the minor issues with these units and the flak they accrue are worth dealing with, given the sales and political considerations.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Shhh Phaedrus, neither of us have worked in the industry, nor do I have multiple degrees in these topics.


Oh yes, I must admit that I've never even been to one of these company offices or spoken to a rep! Let alone talked to the vendors in China that actually make things. No, I am totally ignorant and my intellect is clearly overshadowed here by this guy who built a PC and reads forums.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Corsair is the one responsible. They pushed the H100i and H80i to market without proper testing.


Which is why the cooler hit the market with many great reviews, and still solid reviews on Newegg.

The one thing I will say about the H100i & H80i, is that the Software is not great. It's barely passable. On the other hand, software can be improved over time. As for cooling, it does just a fine job.

I could easily agree that the software could have used another year of development time before it was truly ready for market. Though, that's something we've seen with all hardware companies who get into the software market. Unless they're licensing an existing product (like EVGA Precision, MSI Afterburner, Sapphire TRIXX, RoG CPUz, etc.)

Software can be improved over time, and Corsair has already released a few fixes and updates to the Hydro Link series of coolers.

I could have plenty to complain about Corsair products, but you're making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## agussio

All of this








is why I decided to go to a custom loop with my personal choice of fans.

I have just been informed by my son that I have a nice package from Germany sitting on my desk at home.

For the record I have a Seidon 120m on my son's system for just the CPU and I have been very impressed with it. Just a single 120mm pulling through the rad out the back. He is running a simple multiplier only overclock on his 3570K of 4.2 and it stays very cool and consistent even under load.

I wanted something quieter, especially with my 7950s in crossfire so I went custom and Tater led me to the Be-quiet PWM fans. I can't wait to get home and work them up a little bit.


----------



## Tator Tot

I always suggest building your own custom loop. It's a bit more work to take care of, but you also have better quality control in the end.

Like wise, you'll almost always net bigger gains with a $200 loop than a $120 AIO cooler.


----------



## doyll

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I could have plenty to complain about Corsair products, but you're making a mountain out of a mole hill.


No. It's only hill.. same size Corsair 's hill of product problems.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I always suggest building your own custom loop. It's a bit more work to take care of, but you also have better quality control in the end.
> 
> Like wise, you'll almost always net bigger gains with a $200 loop than a $120 AIO cooler.


Agree if someone whats water cooling than do it right and do a proper loop.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I always suggest building your own custom loop. It's a bit more work to take care of, but you also have better quality control in the end.
> 
> Like wise, you'll almost always net bigger gains with a $200 loop than a $120 AIO cooler.


My lesson is hard learned (well not really hard, this H100i is still a solid product aside from the fan noise issue I had). When ever I build my next PC it will definitely be custom water.


----------



## NomNomNom

Just ordered 7 cougar turbines for around 27 dollars, cant wait to use them!


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Corsair is the one responsible. They pushed the H100i and H80i to market without proper testing.


proof


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*


No. It's only hill.. same size Corsair 's hill of product problems.








Agree if someone whats water cooling than do it right and do a proper loop.







[/QUOTE]

A small portion of their products have issues. I'd call that a mole-hill.

Especially compared against the other brands on the market which cannot bring proper feature sets to the market or just outright bad products.

Like wise, Corsair is taking care of it's customers. Which is the most important part.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1323904/cl-corsair-announces-new-hydro-series-h100i-and-h80i-flagship-liquid-cpu-coolers/770#post_19242101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Just ordered 7 cougar turbines for around 27 dollars, cant wait to use them!


Build a hovercraft, that's what I keep saying I'm gonna do with my Yate Loons.


----------



## doyll

All the issues / problems reported the first week they got into customer's hands is the proof.

Google "H100i problems"

Read Newegg customer feedback
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

look on Corair's own forum and search "h100i problems"
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=112583&highlight=h100i


----------



## NomNomNom

Would it even work?I think id need some deltas


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Would it even work?I think id need some deltas


There's an equation out there, I last saw on XCKD, to calculate how much energy you need for liftoff. If we're just trying to get and keep you a few inches off the ground, it should just take a large collective of fans.


----------



## NomNomNom

sweeeet


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair didn't design the pump or the cold plate. They contributed with design specs that they would like, but CoolIT made the thing.
> Quality Check and the majority of product testing go on CoolIT's end. That's what Corsair pays for.
> If it didn't work out, it sadly didn't work out.
> 
> Corsair can only do their best to try and improve the design with discussions between engineers as well as offering their best customer support possible. Which they have had pretty solid customer support.
> 
> Thermaltake Water 2.0
> NZXT Kraken
> 
> The warranties are not as long, but the quality is better vs Cool-It's options.
> 
> The FLX is not PWM.
> 
> In Noctua's naming, they are called PWM if they are PWM fans. The FLX fans come with voltage adapters to change from 7/9/12v. The ULN fans are generally the same as the FLX but slower speed (generally the FLX's 9v option) and come with the adapters as well.
> 
> As for PWM options:
> DeepCool UF140-X / Logisys SF140
> Akasa Apache Black Super Silent 140mm PWM / Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm (same fan.)
> 
> Logisys SF140's are definitely the option to go for, bang for the buck wise. They're $10 at Newegg right now, while the Hyperborea's are out of stock.
> All four are good fans, but really you only have 2 designs available on the market for good PWM 140mm fans.


You got that right , picked up the sf140 for 12.00(on special) , great fan , same quality as the sf120 . As good as a fan gets , and at that price unbeaatable


----------



## agussio

Well the Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 have arrived and are installed. And yes they are very quiet. Out of three fans 1 seems a little off balance but is not audible. I have a Cm HAF XB which is completely open. and at night when there is no noise I only hear the faint noise of airflow.

I purchased all 3 in PWM. 2 140mm and 1 120mm. I am a little concerned about the airflow of the 140's for my UT60 rads, but i wont know for a while since I had to send it back for damage in shipping.







I am not worried about the 120 at all.

I can also confirm that the fans mount just fine to my radiator using the soft corners and simply pushing the rad screws all the way through before mounting. Note the mounting clips that come with the fans work great and are very secure. The soft corner option is also 2 sided. One side is a little longer so you can give just a 1/2mm space from the fan to the case to avoid vibrations on metal.


----------



## Tator Tot

The 140's do not have a huge amount of pressure, so they don't feel like they're pushing a lot of air.

They do move what the box says though. They are solid fans, and for somethin like the UT60, shouldn't be an issue.

Also, glad to hear the soft-mounts allow for radiator usage without an issue.

I sent my SW2's onto a friend as he's my audio engineer, and his rig needed to be dead silent. They were the best compromise between airflow, noise, & pressure.


----------



## gocnyc

+1 For the Silentwings 2 120mm PWM's. I have an NB M12-PS a TY-141 and a Noctua 92mm and it's the quietest one of all.


----------



## Scorpion49

Still waiting on my Cougar fan, Newegg decided 3 day shipping meant 5 days instead


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Still waiting on my Cougar fan, Newegg decided 3 day shipping meant 5 days instead


If they ever ship through FedEx, that's generally how long it takes. Usually UPS doesn't take 5 days.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If they ever ship through FedEx, that's generally how long it takes. Usually UPS doesn't take 5 days.


Worse, they used ontrac. Those guys are never on time.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've only heard poor things about them, but I'm in the mid-west, so I've never had the, pleasure, of their service.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I've been reading through this thread and I've been trying to find two fans to replace the 140mm fans on my CM Storm Scout case. I never saw a purely definitive answer to what would be the best option for performance/silence. Is there any chance you could give a definitive recommendation on a 140mm fan?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I've been reading through this thread and I've been trying to find two fans to replace the 140mm fans on my CM Storm Scout case. I never saw a purely definitive answer to what would be the best option for performance/silence. Is there any chance you could give a definitive recommendation on a 140mm fan?


What is your budget?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Anywhere from about probably about a max budget of $25 per fan. (And thanks for the quick response!)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Anywhere from about probably about a max budget of $25 per fan. (And thanks for the quick response!)


Since you're in the US. Noctua's NF-A14 FLX would be your best option then.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I'll definately look into those fans. Thanks much for your help!


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Worse, they used ontrac. Those guys are never on time.


Ontrac is awesome using Amazon Prime.

I don't see why you don't have a free Shoprunner account either.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Since you're in the US. Noctua's NF-A14 FLX would be your best option then.


I'm sorry for being intrusive but is the NF-A14 FLX so much better than the competitors that the price is justified?


----------



## Elohim

The A14 and the Silent Wings 2 are arguably the very best best 140mm "silent Fans", mainly due to the extremely smooth running bearings. If it's worth the price depends solely on you. To me it'
s worth spending more, because i'm extremely fickle when it comes to bearing noise, to most it's probably not.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The A14 and the Silent Wings 2 are arguably the very best best 140mm "silent Fans", mainly due to the extremely smooth running bearings. If it's worth the price depends solely on you. To me it'
> s worth spending more, because i'm extremely fickle when it comes to bearing noise, to most it's probably not.


I don't know if this post is for me or Kinaesthetic but I felt like posting anyways : )

The thing is that I am extremely finicky about aesthetics which is weird, I know, but if it looks good then I sort of automatically like it until it is proven to be rubbish. I'm currently torn between three fan choices: Corsair AF140, Noctua NF-A14 and Noctua NF-A15 though I'm leaning more towards the NF-A14 because it seems to be more compatible with different scenarios than the A15 is and it seems to perform better versus the AF140.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> I'm sorry for being intrusive but is the NF-A14 FLX so much better than the competitors that the price is justified?


In a straight up value assessment, not at all.

But if you're in it for top performance, build quality, and silence is the #1 priority; then yes. Though, in your case, I may recommend a Silent Wing 2, since it's more readily available in the EU and from what I have seen of initial pricing; cheaper.

They also offer a solid PWM option, while Noctua only offers PWM on the A15.


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In a straight up value assessment, not at all.
> 
> But if you're in it for top performance, build quality, and silence is the #1 priority; then yes. Though, in your case, I may recommend a Silent Wing 2, since it's more readily available in the EU and from what I have seen of initial pricing; cheaper.
> 
> They also offer a solid PWM option, while Noctua only offers PWM on the A15.


Actually the Noctua NF-A14 FLX isn't that much more expensive than the Be-Quiet SilentWings 2 here in Sweden which is quite weird however given that I might just purchase them (the NF-A14's) and be done with it.


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Logisys SF140's are definitely the option to go for, bang for the buck wise. They're $10 at Newegg right now, while the Hyperborea's are out of stock.
> All four are good fans, but really you only have 2 designs available on the market for good PWM 140mm fans.


I ended up ordering 4 of the Logisys SF140s yesterday - with sale price and an email coupon they were $8.80 apiece. Also ended up returning my AIO water cooler and I ordered a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, which looks to be at or near the top of the heap when it comes to air coolers for cpu


----------



## ohhgourami

Still trying to decide between 140mm SW2's and A15s. A15s seem to provide better cooling and staying within my acceptable noise levels.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Still trying to decide between 140mm SW2's and A15s. A15s seem to provide better cooling and staying within my acceptable noise levels.


Check the dimensions to make sure they are compatible; if they are, I'd go for the A15's just due to the increased airflow.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Check the dimensions to make sure they are compatible; if they are, I'd go for the A15's just due to the increased airflow.


I currently have my TY-140 mounted on the "wide" way. TY-140 is supposedly 153mm and A15 is only 150mm. Should definitely fit then. I was worried even my Samsung Low Voltage ram would be in the way, but A15 is smaller! I'm surprised.

This is great though. Idling noise will be absolutely inaudible with A15s once they come in. And even with GPU at max load, my rig will be under 25dB since I got fans directly feeding my GPU too!

Check out what I've done if you haven't seen: http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod


----------



## Tator Tot

I've done a similar thing in the past.

Works great if you leave those PCI slots open on a case.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I've done a similar thing in the past.
> 
> Works great if you leave those PCI slots open on a case.


Never going to SLI since too much noise. Always will have those slots open. Trying to justify spending another $50 for a pair of eLoops to replace those Slipstreams.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Never going to SLI since too much noise. Always will have those slots open. Trying to justify spending another $50 for a pair of eLoops to replace those Slipstreams.


I wouldn't, eLoops are not worth their cost. I'd pay maybe $15 for them.

Silent Wing 2's do the same thing, but better, and should cost less when they come state-side.

Like wise, Noctua's A14's are a better option.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I wouldn't, eLoops are not worth their cost. I'd pay maybe $15 for them.
> Silent Wing 2's do the same thing, but better, and should cost less when they come state-side.
> 
> Like wise, Noctua's A14's are a better option.


I'm already using a pair of 1300rpm eLoops mounted at the top of my case. Quite pleased with them as they are very quiet and have a pleasant tone. I would use SW2s but they don't fit. The top mounts for my case use clip on mounting and SWs have this slightly roundedness which 1-2mm. But as case fans, the eLoops work perfectly.

Those Slipstreams used to be placed on the top also but they gave off a slight ticking noise (probably from horizonal mounting) so that's why I don't use them anymore. But down by the GPU, I can't hear them. By the time they hit full 800rpm speeds, all the other fans overpower them on noise. I'll probably keep them then.

I just ordered the A15s. Comes in 2-3 days and hopefully the NH-D14 clips work.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I finally got my Cougar Dual-X, and have come to a few conclusions.

1) Like we suspected its performance does not reflect the numbers on the box, specifically static pressure.
2) Its sound characteristics are almost identical to an Enermax TB Silence right up until you put it on a radiator.
3) It remains fairly quiet even on a radiator while the Enermax sounds like a hoover, no doubt due to the perforated surround ring.
4) It looks cool as hell.

I do not think these are a good value at the price, especially being non-pwm and they don't come with any resistors or anything. I tried it attached to both an H50 radiator and an RS120, it did ok on the RS in my "can I feel it moving air through" super unofficial test. The H50 radiator with dense fins it didn't seem to do anything at all.

Anyways, I'll be shipping it off to Tator for a better look at it, I am now undecided if I want to buy these.


----------



## NomNomNom

Recived my cougar turbines, they sound almost identical to my bitfenix spectre pros but blow much more air.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Recived my cougar turbines, they sound almost identical to my bitfenix spectre pros but blow much more air.


Cut'm back to 9v and they shouldn't make much noise at all.


----------



## 7slinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> As for PWM options:
> DeepCool UF140-X / Logisys SF140
> 
> Logisys SF140's are definitely the option to go for, bang for the buck wise.


question: received my order today, box says Logisys UF140-X, I'll assume these are the correct fan? Newegg listed them as SF140-X, as does Logisys website. Fan looks identical to the pic on the Logisys website.


----------



## ohhgourami

If anyone was wondering of the NF-A15 fits on the NH-D14, it does.



I'm using Samsung Low Voltage ram so I have no problems with ram clearance and fitting the case. I think even standard height ram would be fine, but the silly high heatsink ram definitely won't let this fan fit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> question: received my order today, box says Logisys UF140-X, I'll assume these are the correct fan? Newegg listed them as SF140-X, as does Logisys website. Fan looks identical to the pic on the Logisys website.


SF = Black Models

UF = White Models

Could be the reverse, but it's like 1 AM and I just got off of work.

Everything else about the fans is the same though.


----------



## rpgman1

What 120mm fans with PWM are quiet on a Megahelms heatsink? Later on I'll move on to a Raystorm WC kit, but not sure yet on going EX or RX, so I'll probably be getting fans for those as well. It's just to upgrade my rig to Haswell in the future.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thermalright TY-140's or Noctua NF-F12's


----------



## HornetMaX

Some competing work on 140mm fans









It's in french, but google translator can help you and the graphs, well ... you know ...

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/886-1/comparatif-ventilateurs-140mm.html

Graphs here: http://www.hardware.fr/marc/ventilo3/graph.htm?140

2 sets: "A vide" is more or less free flow, "sur Radiateur" is once mounted on a radiator.

Hope this helps.

MaX.


----------



## Tator Tot

I love that software they're using for the chart. Very useful stuff.

Though, I hate "on a radiator" tests which don't explicitely say which radiator they're using. Like wise, what is the sustained noise floor of the environment tested in?


----------



## doyll

Indeed.
Love the chart. Need more data.


----------



## HornetMaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Though, I hate "on a radiator" tests which don't explicitely say which radiator they're using. Like wise, what is the sustained noise floor of the environment tested in?


There's a pic of the radiator on the second page, maybe someone here knows ...

No idea about the noise floor, but if you're interested I can try to get in touch and ask. Let me know.

MaX.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornetMaX*
> 
> There's a pic of the radiator on the second page, maybe someone here knows ...
> 
> No idea about the noise floor, but if you're interested I can try to get in touch and ask. Let me know.
> 
> MaX.


I don't care so much about the noise floor, since you can't really compare across reviewers for fans. Just with what they've done.

I'm just complaining about the lack of info given on their test setup.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I love that software they're using for the chart. Very useful stuff.
> 
> Though, I hate "on a radiator" tests which don't explicitely say which radiator they're using. Like wise, what is the sustained noise floor of the environment tested in?


SR1 140


----------



## Frozenoblivion

140mm fans with high static pressure?
Needs to be easy to find in Canadian stores pls.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Seeking advice on a quiet (no hum) 140mm case airflow fan, something that would deliver air at a distance of around 25cm (providing fresh air for a reference graphics card from below). Candidates are some sort of a Thermalight fan, Noctua NF-A15, perhaps NF-P14 FLX, or perhaps even a downvolted Xigmatek crystal series 140mm fan (of which I already have extras, and they've proven to be fairly good fans *when downvolted* for how cheap they were on a $2 sale, heh). I'm totally open to suggestions.


----------



## SoulClap

I picked up an NF-F12 to use on my H60 and it's inaudible using the low noise adaptor. The temps are pretty much in line with my old air cooler too (HR-02 Macho). Thanks for the recommendation Tator.


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> I ended up ordering 4 of the Logisys SF140s yesterday - with sale price and an email coupon they were $8.80 apiece. Also ended up returning my AIO water cooler and I ordered a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, which looks to be at or near the top of the heap when it comes to air coolers for cpu


Those Deepcool/Logiysis fans are great , picked up a few sf140 after buying the sf120 and sf 80's , very good quality , lots of adapters and silent . Used to buy Noctua exclusively , now but the Deepcool/ Logiysis if less $$ than the Noctua . This applies only to the SF/UF line , not sure of the cheap deepcool/logiysis fans


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Seeking advice on a quiet (no hum) 140mm case airflow fan, something that would deliver air at a distance of around 25cm (providing fresh air for a reference graphics card from below). Candidates are some sort of a Thermalight fan, Noctua NF-A15, perhaps NF-P14 FLX, or perhaps even a downvolted Xigmatek crystal series 140mm fan (of which I already have extras, and they've proven to be fairly good fans *when downvolted* for how cheap they were on a $2 sale, heh). I'm totally open to suggestions.


I'm using one of my Deepcool SF140 fans for that exact purpose , have it under my 6770 fanless card , have it hanging (4" below the card) angled towards the rear of the case . Temps on the card dropped 10c while gaming


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> 140mm fans with high static pressure?
> Needs to be easy to find in Canadian stores pls.


Noctua NF-A14 FLX, Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm, Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 (NCIX says they'll be available in 5-10 days), & Logisys SF140.

All of these were on NCIX. All of them are solid choices.

Silent Wing 2's have the best balance of noise & pressure.

A14 FLX have the best balance of Airflow & Noise while still being quiet

Vortex HDB are just slightly noiser than the A14's but about $8 CAD cheaper

Logisys SF140's are the most unique, with a lot of static pressure for a 140mm fan, but more noise than the rest due to it's 2BB. Pretty cheap though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Seeking advice on a quiet (no hum) 140mm case airflow fan, something that would deliver air at a distance of around 25cm (providing fresh air for a reference graphics card from below). Candidates are some sort of a Thermalight fan, Noctua NF-A15, perhaps NF-P14 FLX, or perhaps even a downvolted Xigmatek crystal series 140mm fan (of which I already have extras, and they've proven to be fairly good fans *when downvolted* for how cheap they were on a $2 sale, heh). I'm totally open to suggestions.


If you need directed airflow, the Silverstone AP141 would most likely be your best option if you don't wanna set up a duct.

Where is the fan going, some more info could help nail down a recommendation. More specifically, what case, whats the clearance under the case like, will it be filtered, & how much are you looking to spend.

Also, a particular look you're going for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulClap*
> 
> I picked up an NF-F12 to use on my H60 and it's inaudible using the low noise adaptor. The temps are pretty much in line with my old air cooler too (HR-02 Macho). Thanks for the recommendation Tator.


Glad you like it man.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> Those Deepcool/Logiysis fans are great , picked up a few sf140 after buying the sf120 and sf 80's , very good quality , lots of adapters and silent . Used to buy Noctua exclusively , now but the Deepcool/ Logiysis if less $$ than the Noctua . This applies only to the SF/UF line , not sure of the cheap deepcool/logiysis fans


The LED & clear frame XFANs are not worth it. To much resonance / vibrations from them.

The normal XFAN 120 (Logisys CF120DC2) is pretty decent though. For a budget fan at least. It's not any form of a Hydro Dyanamic bearing like the name would suggest. Just a slightly improved sleeve bearing. No rifling on the shaft though.

The other fans are all just not worth talking about.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you need directed airflow, the Silverstone AP141 would most likely be your best option if you don't wanna set up a duct.
> 
> Where is the fan going, some more info could help nail down a recommendation. More specifically, what case, whats the clearance under the case like, will it be filtered, & how much are you looking to spend.
> Also, a particular look you're going for?


The case is a Fractal Design Define R4.


Top vents are blocked by stock foam insulation. Intake is from the front via H100i in push/pull configuration with Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-14s at 800RPM (CPU runs frosty), and via a bottom intake fan to the right of the power supply. The graphics card above the bottom fan has a reference intake fan (GTX 660 Ti) and blows warm air out of the back of the case. The power supply takes air in from under the case and exhausts out of the back, so it does not figure into the airflow equation. There is a 140mm (Phanteks) exhaust fan top rear.

Now, CPU temps are great, GPU is running pretty well, +3C over what it was doing in a previous case (Bitfenix Prodigy). But I'd like to see if I can get that +3C down a bit so my card runs at 70C at load instead of 73C. Reference design is pretty great for this case, so I'm letting it be, but the stock fan is buzzy, so I'd like to run it at as low RPM as possible while keeping temperature around 70C. I have a Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-14 as bottom intake right now, as my square-bracketed 140mm fans didn't fit--they were interfering with the PSU's modular cable plugs. I could have flipped the PSU upside down, but then it'd be taking in warm air from the case, which I'm not sure is a good idea. (Also it'd be stealing some of the cool air that's meant for the GPU?) A rounded fan frame might fit better with current configuration.

Intake is filtered, but the case is currently only 2cm off the floor.

I'd also like to replace the Phanteks 140mm fan as exhaust, as it's rumbly/hummy at medium to high RPM, and I can only run it up to ~900RPM until the hum becomes noticeable and pervasive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Would you like a recommendation for the rear fan.

As for the bottom fan, I would just look for a 120mm fan duct or go to the hardware store and rig up a 3 7/8" duct to the fan. With that distance and the in-ability to move the GPU down; you're not actually going to find a solution which feeds that fan directly without going the duct wroute.

The duct may cause some turbulence inside of the case, but it shouldn't be anything to sever.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 FLX, Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm, Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 (NCIX says they'll be available in 5-10 days), & Logisys SF140.
> 
> All of these were on NCIX. All of them are solid choices.
> 
> Silent Wing 2's have the best balance of noise & pressure.
> A14 FLX have the best balance of Airflow & Noise while still being quiet
> Vortex HDB are just slightly noiser than the A14's but about $8 CAD cheaper
> Logisys SF140's are the most unique, with a lot of static pressure for a 140mm fan, but more noise than the rest due to it's 2BB. Pretty cheap though.


I really hope those are just placeholder prices on the Silent Wings. $25 for the 120mm is higher than I'd like (though I guess not bad for that quality of fan) and $30 for the 140mm is pricing it incredibly high, right around a 50% markup on the price in the UK.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I really hope those are just placeholder prices on the Silent Wings. $25 for the 120mm is higher than I'd like (though I guess not bad for that quality of fan) and $30 for the 140mm is pricing it incredibly high, right around a 50% markup on the price in the UK.


I think they are the prices NCIX plans to sell them at.

MSRP in USD is $24 & $25 respectively on the 120mm & 140mm models.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Would you like a recommendation for the rear fan.
> 
> As for the bottom fan, I would just look for a 120mm fan duct or go to the hardware store and rig up a 3 7/8" duct to the fan. With that distance and the in-ability to move the GPU down; you're not actually going to find a solution which feeds that fan directly without going the duct wroute.
> 
> The duct may cause some turbulence inside of the case, but it shouldn't be anything to sever.


Thank you, and yes! I'd love a recommendation. Also, something like a Silverstone Air Penetrator fan for the bottom intake would not be great anyway without a duct? I'm just wary of Silverstone fans for the noise factor. Like the new FHP-141 fan looks great, but I worry it would be noisy too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you, and yes! I'd love a recommendation. Also, something like a Silverstone Air Penetrator fan for the bottom intake would not be great anyway without a duct? I'm just wary of Silverstone fans for the noise factor. Like the new FHP-141 fan looks great, but I worry it would be noisy too.


The Silverstone's are a bit noisy for what they are ( bearing & cost wise.)

They direct air with their spiral pattern on the output side, so you wouldn't need a duct as it would shoot the air straight up.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The case is a Fractal Design Define R4.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top vents are blocked by stock foam insulation. Intake is from the front via H100i in push/pull configuration with Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-14s at 800RPM (CPU runs frosty), and via a bottom intake fan to the right of the power supply. The graphics card above the bottom fan has a reference intake fan (GTX 660 Ti) and blows warm air out of the back of the case. The power supply takes air in from under the case and exhausts out of the back, so it does not figure into the airflow equation. There is a 140mm (Phanteks) exhaust fan top rear.
> 
> Now, CPU temps are great, GPU is running pretty well, +3C over what it was doing in a previous case (Bitfenix Prodigy). But I'd like to see if I can get that +3C down a bit so my card runs at 70C at load instead of 73C. Reference design is pretty great for this case, so I'm letting it be, but the stock fan is buzzy, so I'd like to run it at as low RPM as possible while keeping temperature around 70C. I have a Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-14 as bottom intake right now, as my square-bracketed 140mm fans didn't fit--they were interfering with the PSU's modular cable plugs. I could have flipped the PSU upside down, but then it'd be taking in warm air from the case, which I'm not sure is a good idea. (Also it'd be stealing some of the cool air that's meant for the GPU?) A rounded fan frame might fit better with current configuration.
> 
> Intake is filtered, but the case is currently only 2cm off the floor.
> 
> I'd also like to replace the Phanteks 140mm fan as exhaust, as it's rumbly/hummy at medium to high RPM, and I can only run it up to ~900RPM until the hum becomes noticeable and pervasive.


Here is a solution:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod

You can buy this mount so you only run 1 fan: http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=987&page=1


----------



## Rayleyne

I'd like a solution for 5 fans (3 in pull 2 in push for a Low FPI 360mm rad (One slot is taken due to the bracket holding it to the case) And 6 fans for push pull on a high FPI 360mm rad, Preferably the quieter the better.

these two rads are cooling 4 7970s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I'd like a solution for 5 fans (3 in pull 2 in push for a Low FPI 360mm rad (One slot is taken due to the bracket holding it to the case) And 6 fans for push pull on a high FPI 360mm rad, Preferably the quieter the better.
> 
> these two rads are cooling 4 7970s


Which Rads?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Silverstone's are a bit noisy for what they are ( bearing & cost wise.)
> 
> They direct air with their spiral pattern on the output side, so you wouldn't need a duct as it would shoot the air straight up.


(Did my previous post get tripple-posted? Wasn't sure if my browser went crazy and you fixed it...)

Ok, so Silverstone fans are not really recommended in this case? Would the noise be of a hummy fashion? I owned a Silverstone FT02-W at one point, and none of the 180mm / 120mm air penetrator fans that came with it were particularly quiet. This Define R4 is quite good at masking certain frequencies, but low bassy hum is still quite audible, as are high whiny frequencies. And what would your recommendation for the rear exhaust fan be? (140mm preferably). Something better than an undervolted Phanteks 140mm fan, if I can find such a thing.

(And finally, what do you think of Noctua's new NF-A14 FLX as case airflow fans?) Thank you again!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> (Did my previous post get tripple-posted? Wasn't sure if my browser went crazy and you fixed it...)
> 
> Ok, so Silverstone fans are not really recommended in this case? Would the noise be of a hummy fashion? I owned a Silverstone FT02-W at one point, and none of the 180mm / 120mm air penetrator fans that came with it were particularly quiet. This Define R4 is quite good at masking certain frequencies, but low bassy hum is still quite audible, as are high whiny frequencies. And what would your recommendation for the rear exhaust fan be? (140mm preferably). Something better than an undervolted Phanteks 140mm fan, if I can find such a thing.
> 
> (And finally, what do you think of Noctua's new NF-A14 FLX as case airflow fans?) Thank you again!!!


A14-FLX are definitely good fans. Haven't even started testing on them yet (I decided to do all the 120's, then start the 140's) but my subjective ear tests says they're just as good as the box says and the only downside is the minute bearing noise the F12's have.

For the rear of your case, if you want the quietest possible, then I would go for a Zaward Golf III 140mm fan.






You can hear in that vid the bearing noise from the AP141's.

EDIT: Yeah you got a double post, but I just fixed it. Sort of a common problem for folks on the mobile site, it's a Javascript issue. Easy to "fix" on our end, just 2 clicks and it's gone.


----------



## ElevenEleven

A Zaward Golf III, eh. I don't even think I can find these for sale, but I'll look.

That's an informative video, thank you. I was thinking more of this fan for bottom intake:



(downvolted, of course). I'll definitely explore the vent option though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> A Zaward Golf III, eh. I don't even think I can find these for sale, but I'll look.
> 
> That's an informative video, thank you. I was thinking more of this fan for bottom intake:
> 
> 
> 
> (downvolted, of course). I'll definitely explore the vent option though.


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/silverstone-heligon-he01_6.html#sect0

That's the only decent bit of info available on that fan.

I looked on Ebay, the Golf 3's were available from ZawardTW on there for awhile, but not any more. My next recommendation would be the Antec True Quiet 140mm.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I remember that review. I used to keep up with the latest info on the fan, but for some odd reason there just hasn't been much of it coming in since the fan became available for sale. Maybe that says something about the fan--if it were a great one, it'd already be more known and promoted.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Which Rads?


I believe they are the EX and RS 360s from XSPC one is Low fPI and very thick, The other is thin and high fpi, I'd have to get out of bed to find the exact model numbers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I remember that review. I used to keep up with the latest info on the fan, but for some odd reason there just hasn't been much of it coming in since the fan became available for sale. Maybe that says something about the fan--if it were a great one, it'd already be more known and promoted.


Not many qualified noise analysts out there. That's the problem, I've seen a number of reviews of the HE01 & HE02; but most are not worth noting on the noise side of things.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I believe they are the EX and RS 360s from XSPC one is Low fPI and very thick, The other is thin and high fpi, I'd have to get out of bed to find the exact model numbers.


That's good enough.

EX = 38 FPI

RS = 12 FPI

For the EX I'd say Noctua NF-F12 PWM models.

For the RS, if you want to keep theme, NF-S12A PWM

If you don't like the looks, I can make more recommendations. If you have a certain color design you're looking for, let me know.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's good enough.
> 
> EX = 38 FPI
> RS = 12 FPI
> 
> For the EX I'd say Noctua NF-F12 PWM models.
> For the RS, if you want to keep theme, NF-S12A PWM
> 
> If you don't like the looks, I can make more recommendations. If you have a certain color design you're looking for, let me know.


What fans do you recommend for RX rads and fan controller? You're quite knowledgeable about testing these fans out and showing us which ones are great to use on heatsinks and rads. I really need to catch up on the latest computer tech stuff.


----------



## ohhgourami

Tator Tot, do you know when shops will have the NF-S12A? I can't find a place that has them yet.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's good enough.
> 
> EX = 38 FPI
> RS = 12 FPI
> 
> For the EX I'd say Noctua NF-F12 PWM models.
> For the RS, if you want to keep theme, NF-S12A PWM
> 
> If you don't like the looks, I can make more recommendations. If you have a certain color design you're looking for, let me know.


Personaly i prefer all black fans, and if they do have LED support i prefer orange (Goes with the build) or all ORANGE fans, As for everything else i do also have a fan controller incase that changes your reccemendation


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> What fans do you recommend for RX rads and fan controller? You're quite knowledgeable about testing these fans out and showing us which ones are great to use on heatsinks and rads. I really need to catch up on the latest computer tech stuff.


RX Series are 8 FPI, the v2's are a little denser than the v1's (you can tell the difference between them easily, as v2's are matte black.)

In that case, you can get away with just about any fan.

A certain style you're going for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Tator Tot, do you know when shops will have the NF-S12A? I can't find a place that has them yet.


Give it about... a week or so? They were just announced, so it should be just another week or so when the states get their inventory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Personaly i prefer all black fans, and if they do have LED support i prefer orange (Goes with the build) or all ORANGE fans, As for everything else i do also have a fan controller incase that changes your reccemendation


Cougar Vortex HDB's would work well for your looks. They won't do awful on the EX series but definitely be underpowered slightly.

It shouldn't kill your temps though. You can get the PWM models on newegg for fairly cheap right now. With either orange or black blades.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 FLX, Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm, Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 (NCIX says they'll be available in 5-10 days), & Logisys SF140.
> 
> All of these were on NCIX. All of them are solid choices.
> 
> Silent Wing 2's have the best balance of noise & pressure.
> A14 FLX have the best balance of Airflow & Noise while still being quiet
> Vortex HDB are just slightly noiser than the A14's but about $8 CAD cheaper
> Logisys SF140's are the most unique, with a lot of static pressure for a 140mm fan, but more noise than the rest due to it's 2BB. Pretty cheap though.
> 
> If you need directed airflow, the Silverstone AP141 would most likely be your best option if you don't wanna set up a duct.


Thank you, I'll go with Vortex fans.
Also, are the Enermax Cluster 120mm good fans? I'm looking for a good 120mm fan now :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I really hope those are just placeholder prices on the Silent Wings. $25 for the 120mm is higher than I'd like (though I guess not bad for that quality of fan) and $30 for the 140mm is pricing it incredibly high, right around a 50% markup on the price in the UK.


Yea, the silent wings are super expensive on NCIX, but the AXi series were 560$ for 2 days in the past. So, they most likely will lower the price.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> RX Series are 8 FPI, the v2's are a little denser than the v1's (you can tell the difference between them easily, as v2's are matte black.)
> In that case, you can get away with just about any fan.
> 
> A certain style you're going for?


People keep recommending Gentle Typhoon fans, but I want fans that are quiet, yet blow plenty of air. Doesn't matter for color. The Raystorm kit does have RX v2 rads.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> People keep recommending Gentle Typhoon fans, but I want fans that are quiet, yet blow plenty of air. Doesn't matter for color. The Raystorm kit does have RX v2 rads.


That's what Scythe GTs do on radiators.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> People keep recommending Gentle Typhoon fans, but I want fans that are quiet, yet blow plenty of air. Doesn't matter for color. The Raystorm kit does have RX v2 rads.


If you have the AP-15 run them at 5v they will be almost silent.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> If you have the AP-15 run them at 5v they will be almost silent.


I have 12 of them undervolted and mounted externally to keep my rig nice and cool even during heavy Skyrim or DX11 Crysis2 gaming. The loudest thing in my case right now actually became the PSU. They are extremely quiet undervolted, rendering the loudest component in my case my PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> People keep recommending Gentle Typhoon fans, but I want fans that are quiet, yet blow plenty of air. Doesn't matter for color. The Raystorm kit does have RX v2 rads.


Because Gentle Typhoons are great fans.

They don't suit every situation though. RX Series rads would be no trouble for them. I can offer alternatives if the color bothers you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> Thank you, I'll go with Vortex fans.
> Also, are the Enermax Cluster 120mm good fans? I'm looking for a good 120mm fan now :3


Rubbish fans. The blade design causes extra noise, same with the housing since it has the holes in it. Like wise, the static pressure is poor.


----------



## Killa Cam

have u tested the akasa piranhas? i love the look and specs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> have u tested the akasa piranhas? i love the look and specs.


No one sells them state-side. So unless I get them sent to me, I most likely won't have a chance for awhile.

More often then not, that type of design is actually poor in comparison to more traditional fan designs.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No one sells them state-side. So unless I get them sent to me, I most likely won't have a chance for awhile.
> 
> More often then not, that type of design is actually poor in comparison to more traditional fan designs.


ppcs has it here. idk why its in their 140mm category, but they're my front runner fans for my new rad. if i do choose it, ill order an extra and send it to you to gather dat data.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ppcs has it here. idk why its in their 140mm category, but they're my front runner fans for my new rad. if i do choose it, ill order an extra and send it to you to gather dat data.


Eh, just a mess up on their backend. Not a huge deal.

Price is pretty decent I gotta say, if the performance is good.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Because Gentle Typhoons are great fans.
> 
> They don't suit every situation though. RX Series rads would be no trouble for them. I can offer alternatives if the color bothers you.


I would like alternative fans besides GT. Also what fan controller would you recommend for controlling 6 fans?
Trying to look around PPCS, Sidewinder, jab-tech, Koolertek, and SVC for alternative fans and fan controllers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I would like alternative fans besides GT. Also what fan controller would you recommend for controlling 6 fans?
> Trying to look around PPCS, Sidewinder, jab-tech, Koolertek, and SVC for alternative fans and fan controllers.


If you wanna go crazy on the fan controller, Aquero 5XT from Aqua Computer.

I would also wait to see what Lamptron has with the CW611

Lamptron FC2 would be a solid choice, or the FC8 if you want the option to turn the LEDs off or choose a different color. It'd also give you some extra channels to run a pump or two on.

There's a lot of good options out there. Noctua's NF-S12A PWM is a solid option. I just got it in and I already like it. Static pressure & airflow are similar to that of a GT AP-14 (which is roughly in the same category RPM wise.)

GeLID Wing 12's are another good option.

Thermalright TR-FDB-1300 as well


----------



## ohhgourami

Tator Tot, how quiet is the NF-S12A? Can you say it's on par with the NF-A15?

Thinking about buying a pair to strap directly onto my GPU heatsink.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Tator Tot, how quiet is the NF-S12A? Can you say it's on par with the NF-A15?
> 
> Thinking about buying a pair to strap directly onto my GPU heatsink.


Quieter. Like the other SSO2 bearing fans, they have some bearing noise. It's not awful by any means.

If you hear the old S12 fan, then it's just slightly louder than that. Slightly.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quieter. Like the other SSO2 bearing fans, they have some bearing noise. It's not awful by any means.
> 
> If you hear the old S12 fan, then it's just slightly louder than that. Slightly.


That would mean I can hear it idling? I wasn't impressed with the low end noise of the old S12 that came with my D14, but I absolutely love the NF-A15 - no low rpm noise at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> That would mean I can hear it idling? I wasn't impressed with the low end noise of the old S12 that came with my D14, but I absolutely love the NF-A15 - no low rpm noise at all.


D14 came with the P12 & P14. Not the S12.

If you have the A15, it should be the same for the most part. It'll be slightly quieter due to less airflow noise since it's not as presureized.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you wanna go crazy on the fan controller, Aquero 5XT from Aqua Computer.
> I would also wait to see what Lamptron has with the CW611
> 
> Lamptron FC2 would be a solid choice, or the FC8 if you want the option to turn the LEDs off or choose a different color. It'd also give you some extra channels to run a pump or two on.
> 
> There's a lot of good options out there. Noctua's NF-S12A PWM is a solid option. I just got it in and I already like it. Static pressure & airflow are similar to that of a GT AP-14 (which is roughly in the same category RPM wise.)
> 
> GeLID Wing 12's are another good option.
> Thermalright TR-FDB-1300 as well


I'm saving money to build a new rig for Haswell. I'll stick with Lamptron's fan controllers. As for the fans, I see many choices but can you rank them in terms of performance/noise.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I'm saving money to build a new rig for Haswell. I'll stick with Lamptron's fan controllers. As for the fans, I see many choices but can you rank them in terms of performance/noise.


They're all top tier quiet fans. Without braking it down to a value assessment, or splitting hairs over minute sound characteristics, it wouldn't be an easy win for many of the fans.

The best thing to do, is to come up with an idea about your build and how you want it to look.

If you don't care about looks, then the Noctua SSO2 PWM fans are still a personal favorite due to the warranty, accessory kit, & flawless PWM implementation. They cost a lot, but they are damn near perfect fans in most regards.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They're all top tier quiet fans. Without braking it down to a value assessment, or splitting hairs over minute sound characteristics, it wouldn't be an easy win for many of the fans.
> 
> The best thing to do, is to come up with an idea about your build and how you want it to look.
> 
> If you don't care about looks, then the Noctua SSO2 PWM fans are still a personal favorite due to the warranty, accessory kit, & flawless PWM implementation. They cost a lot, but they are damn near perfect fans in most regards.


I don't because my PC will be either under the desk or on the floor. You did recommended the Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans, but they're very expensive.
I know they look very ugly, but they're great fans with performance and support.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I'm saving money to build a new rig for Haswell. I'll stick with Lamptron's fan controllers. As for the fans, I see many choices but can you rank them in terms of performance/noise.


You won't be needing a fan controller with a Z87 mobo. Probably plenty of fan headers with pwm and voltage control you can control with Speedfan. Automatically change speeds unlike a fan controller.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> D14 came with the P12 & P14. Not the S12.
> 
> If you have the A15, it should be the same for the most part. It'll be slightly quieter due to less airflow noise since it's not as presureized.


How embarrassing of me to mix up the names! Ah, I remember SPCR giving high praise to the original S12. Now I remember why I held off getting them - not pwm.

Now I can buy with confidence knowing I won't be disappointed. Thanks Tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I don't because my PC will be either under the desk or on the floor. You did recommended the Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans, but they're very expensive.
> I know they look very ugly, but they're great fans with performance and support.


If you wanna save money, I'd go with GeLID Silent Series fans. They're often inexpensive options with a solid warranty & good quiet bearings. Performance is very "middle of the road" for them. Since the blade design is a very traditional one. Not really emphasizing one of the points.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> How embarrassing of me to mix up the names! Ah, I remember SPCR giving high praise to the original S12. Now I remember why I held off getting them - not pwm.
> 
> Now I can buy with confidence knowing I won't be disappointed. Thanks Tator.


No problem.


----------



## wendigo4700

Thanks to your help *Tator Tot* (also a bit via PM), I now have full BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 120mm everywhere in my pc-case.

two in front
one at the rear
two on CPU cooler

And I will never switch'em out. These are the most quiet fans I've ever had. And they still deliver good airflow.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I've been having some problems with my Noctua NF-P12 fans in my Antec P280. I'll just copy what I posted in another thread:
Quote:


> Now for the reason I'm making this post. I had bought 2 Noctua NF-P12 to use as the front 2 intake fans in the case. Anyone that has seen a P280 knows there is a good bit of restriction on the intakes from blowing through the HDD racks and sucking through the front filter. If you don't know what I'm talking about just look here http://media.bestofmicro.com/A/Z/356795/original/antec_p280_intake.jpg . Now to the problem; at 12v the NF-P12's make a very audible and annoying pulsating hum. It's not horrible if you just have one of them running, but with both of them running, it will drive you mad. I have to turn the knob on my fan controller to almost halfway to get rid of the pulsating sound. I contacted Noctua about this and they claim I'm hearing airflow noises but I am 99% sure I am hearing whining from the motor instead of airflow. I know what airflow and turbulence sounds like and this is completely different.


I just ordered two GT AP-15's. I'm praying they will do better. Is the problem I had with the Noctua fans considered normal?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Have you run your two fans outside of the case, say, holding them in your hand? I would suggest you try that at various RPM levels--that will give you a good idea of how each fan sounds when dampened and without any airflow restriction. It's pretty normal for a fan at full RPM to create hum if it's a powerful fan, and P12s are definitely powerful at full RPM. If you use an NF-S12B ULN or something similar, sure it will be just about silent and with a low vibration at maximum RPM, but I'm betting P12s are blowing a lot more air at 12 Volts. Beyond the hum, you could definitely be running into air turbulence from the drive cage. Why not remove it? Unless you have LOTS of drives.

Gentle Typhoons are not good case airflow fans. They are meant to have high static pressure to blow a lot of air through a restrictive grill or heatsink in very close proximity.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I'm not really sure you read my post. It's a pulsating humming sound from the motor of the fan. If it was a solid hum it wouldn't be near as annoying. If you bothered to look at the Antec P280 you would see that the drive cage cannot be removed. I'm getting the GT-15's because I need high static pressure to blow air through the filter and the drive cages.

Either way Amazon has a good return policy, if the GT's don't work I guess I'll be sending those back too but I am really hoping they will work well. I have a fan controller and plan on turning them down some during the winter, then running them at 12v during the summer when my air conditioner is on.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Don't get angry, I was giving troubleshooting steps to provide you with more data to strengthen and define your arguments as well as facilitate solving your noise issue. As someone who's played with lots of quiet and not so quiet fans in multiple computers in multiple circumstances, turbulence noise is not always easy to fix until you figure out exactly where they come from.

Also, I have removed "unremovable" drive cages by simply drilling out rivets. If you want it removed, it _can_ be removed, and modding may be required. In this case, looking at this photo, you could probably remove lower parts of the cage that provide airflow impedance and leave the vertical "pillars" intact


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I'm not angry I'm just saying the noise is coming from the motor, it's not turbulence. As far as modding the case, I made a post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1360588/p280-mod-questions about it and didn't get any responses.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Are there any fans that are quiet, create good static pressure, and are all black, or black with some white?
SP series are all that I can find. If none, I will just get the Vortex fans, but still I like a good color scheme.
On another note, why can't I +rep you, Tator Tot?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Are there any fans that are quiet, create good static pressure, and are all black, or black with some white?
> SP series are all that I can find. If none, I will just get the Vortex fans, but still I like a good color scheme.
> On another note, why can't I +rep you, Tator Tot?


Scythe Gentle Typhoons are excellent and are black with gray... which when spinning looks like a similar contrast to white blades spinning on black.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I'm not angry I'm just saying the noise is coming from the motor, it's not turbulence. As far as modding the case, I made a post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1360588/p280-mod-questions about it and didn't get any responses.


The motor noise is irregular. I have a P12, it definitely doesn't do that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Are there any fans that are quiet, create good static pressure, and are all black, or black with some white?
> SP series are all that I can find. If none, I will just get the Vortex fans, but still I like a good color scheme.
> On another note, why can't I +rep you, Tator Tot?


Staff forgo rep. Not a big deal.

As for fans like that, GeLID PN-FX12-15, Xion AlphaWing AXP-GF120_WT, Nexus Basic 120mm, & Corsair SP120 Quiet/Performance Editions.

Those are all good options for 120mm fans with white accents.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Tater, do you think the possible mod I listed in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1360588/p280-mod-questions would help my airflow any?


----------



## Goomayo

Quote:


> SP series are all that I can find. If none, I will just get the Vortex fans, but still I like a good color scheme.


It might just be me but I have two downvolted SP Perf Ed's in the top of my case and the sound they produce is like a miniaturized server room. It's not terrible but if you're going to downvolt them with the adapter I would just get something else tbh. The QE's might be fine but I havn't tried them so I won't say anything on that front.


----------



## rpgman1

Any other alternative PWM fans besides the Noctua NF-F12 and Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans? I'm looking at more options for my future build.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I just got my two Gentle Typhoon AP-15's installed and my first impressions are "wow." They do get a little loud at full blast but turned down to halfway on my fan controller knob (which I think is about 7-8v, need to get a multimeter to check), they are downright silent; all I hear is noise. There may be a SLIGHT bearing whine, but it's constant, which is very tolerable. Not only that but the AP-15's turned to halfway produce more air than the NF-P12's at 12v. Now during the summer when I have my loud AC on, I can turn the AP-15's up and not have to worry about airflow.


----------



## Mysticode

Have the stock Fractal Design R2 140mm fans on my Fractal Design R4 case. In your own opinion, would you keep these fans (one is installed as intake, and one as exhaust on the back) or switch them out for better performing, and hopefully quieter, 140mm fan alternatives?

Thanks


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Have the stock Fractal Design R2 140mm fans on my Fractal Design R4 case. In your own opinion, would you keep these fans (one is installed as intake, and one as exhaust on the back) or switch them out for better performing, and hopefully quieter, 140mm fan alternatives?
> 
> Thanks


I ended up keeping one of mine, as it's actually quite good at 5V and 7V -- moves air across a good distance and is VERY quiet. Make sure to use anti-vibration dampening rubber pieces to install them.


----------



## Mysticode

They came pre-installed with the rubber grommets.

Which other fans are you using good sir?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> They came pre-installed with the rubber grommets.
> 
> Which other fans are you using good sir?


140mm Phanteks pure white fan for rear exhaust and 4 GT AP-14s in push/pull on a radiator as front intake. Reference GPU. Inside of the case is pretty cold


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> 140mm Phanteks pure white fan for rear exhaust and 4 GT AP-14s in push/pull on a radiator as front intake. Reference GPU. Inside of the case is pretty cold


BUT, is it quiet?

Also, where are your HDD cages?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> BUT, is it quiet?
> 
> Also, where are your HDD cages?


It's quiet at low RPM, up to around 800RPM. Definitely need vibration-dampening for it. I think there are better fans out there, but I already had this one that I got for my previous Bitfenix Prodigy based on rave reviews. This fan is actually quite loud and hummy at high RPM as a case fan. As for drive cages, I removed them completely to maximize airflow and fit an H100i
http://www.overclock.net/t/838683/fractal-design-case-club/6360#post_19338452

I should add, every 140mm fan I've tried is on the loud side when reaching over 1000 RPM, even Noctua fans. So I'd look for good noise characteristics, like inaudible motor noise and good airflow at sub 1000RPM (something like 600-800RPM range). In that range, the Phanteks fan is okay. The R4 fans are quite good. Briefly tested Noctua NF-A140 ULN, and it was great at max RPM. Avoid Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans--they look good, but are quite loud unless you seriously downvolt (and then they don't move much air).


----------



## Mysticode

Ah so you have a mATX, allowing you to just toss drives against the motherboard tray. Clever. Just using double sided tape for mounting the drives?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Velcro. You can mount the drives elsewhere too, like at the bottom near the front or behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## kokpa

which fan, to change from ap181 180mm in tj08-E, and not losing so much on performance, but must be quite at idle. It's the noctua's the best way?


----------



## Mysticode

Is there any other mounting of the h100i that you'd recommend, if I didn't want to sacrifice my drive cage? I have a lot of drives..


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Is there any other mounting of the h100i that you'd recommend, if I didn't want to sacrifice my drive cage? I have a lot of drives..


Should take this to the Fractal Design thread! It can be mounted at the top.


----------



## Mysticode

Oh I know, that was my plan on where to install it, but just curious why you yourself didn't do it. I like knowing people's own rational to things, helps me make decisions.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I just got my two Gentle Typhoon AP-15's installed and my first impressions are "wow." They do get a little loud at full blast but turned down to halfway on my fan controller knob (which I think is about 7-8v, need to get a multimeter to check), they are downright silent; all I hear is noise. There may be a SLIGHT bearing whine, but it's constant, which is very tolerable. Not only that but the AP-15's turned to halfway produce more air than the NF-P12's at 12v. Now during the summer when I have my loud AC on, I can turn the AP-15's up and not have to worry about airflow.


Glad these fans worked out for you!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Have the stock Fractal Design R2 140mm fans on my Fractal Design R4 case. In your own opinion, would you keep these fans (one is installed as intake, and one as exhaust on the back) or switch them out for better performing, and hopefully quieter, 140mm fan alternatives?
> 
> Thanks


R1's were decent. R2's I have no experience with though. ANd the blade design is different, so I can't really say either way.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Any other alternative PWM fans besides the Noctua NF-F12 and Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans? I'm looking at more options for my future build.


Noctua's S12A, F12, & A15 are all solid options.

GeLID's as well.

The issue with most PWM fans, is that they tick & have odd anomolies with their sound.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The motor noise is irregular. I have a P12, it definitely doesn't do that.
> 
> Staff forgo rep. Not a big deal.
> 
> As for fans like that, GeLID PN-FX12-15, Xion AlphaWing AXP-GF120_WT, Nexus Basic 120mm, & Corsair SP120 Quiet/Performance Editions.
> Those are all good options for 120mm fans with white accents.


If I could rep you. I would :3
Thank you!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> which fan, to change from ap181 180mm in tj08-E, and not losing so much on performance, but must be quite at idle. It's the noctua's the best way?


I remember reading that Phobya offers 180mm fans, but I don't know how well they perform. Worth looking into. Otherwise, possibly mounting 140mm fans instead could be a solution. First quick review I've found comparing a Silverstone fan vs. Phobya's

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18361911

P.S.: Also, Phobya's 180mm 3.2cm thick fans:
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=208226


----------



## Mysticode

Good morning all!

What would be your top picks for the quietest "budget" fans? I'd like to spend money on super high end silent fans, but I can't wing it right now.

Thanks


----------



## adridu59

Gelid Silent 12's.


----------



## Tator Tot

^- what he said.


----------



## Mysticode

What about 140mm flavors?

I am always wondering if it's worth ALWAYS going to 140mm versus 120mm, if you can. I know sometimes 140mm varieties can actually be noisier.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> What about 140mm flavors?
> 
> I am always wondering if it's worth ALWAYS going to 140mm versus 120mm, if you can. I know sometimes 140mm varieties can actually be noisier.


It's easier to find good 120mm fans than it is 140mm fans.

Thermalright TY-140 is fairly cheap. I've seen them around $10 more often than not.

Xion AXP Alphawings are another good alternative. They are a "Hybrid Sleeve Bearing" which is basically a sleeve bearing with a better sealing on the oil chamber.

Also, if you can buy from Newegg, Logisys SF140's are an amazing value.

Mascool SL-FD14025, Rosewill Hyperborea, & Cougar Vortex Hyper-Spin.

SF140's or TY140's would be the best choice.

Followed by Vortex Hyper Spin & AXP Alphawings

Masscool being the worst of the lot, but not bad by any means.


----------



## Mysticode

I have some spare Corsair AF120's I'm looking to toss into my case. How do they stack up against the ones you mentioned to me in your last post? Half of those fans you mentioned I haven't even heard of.

I am in Canada by the way, but often order things from the States if the prices are significantly different.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I have some spare Corsair AF120's I'm looking to toss into my case. How do they stack up against the ones you mentioned to me in your last post? Half of those fans you mentioned I haven't even heard of.
> 
> I am in Canada by the way, but often order things from the States if the prices are significantly different.


AF140's are a solid option as long as there's nothing adding restriction to them.


----------



## Mysticode

Where do they rank in your noise-ometer? The AF140's that is.

Also by restriction, do you mean a fan grill press up against it? Is a normal air filter ok?


----------



## Tator Tot

A normal air filter, wire grill, or honeycomb grill isn't going to be an issue.

HDD cage on the other hand, will be. Like wise, they're not suited for use on a radiator either.

As for noise profile, AF120 quiet editions are pretty good. Not as good as the Deep Cool UF140 / Logisys SF140. That's due to a tonal difference though.

Most of the AF120's noise comes from the airflow. Some limited noise at higher RPMs is due to the bearing though.


----------



## Mysticode

Great, thanks for the wealth of information. You could say I am now a real "fan" of yours









I like the color ring options on the Corsair fans, works well to accent the Fractal R4. The default Fractal R2 fans that come with it are white on purpose, to play off the white accents of the interior of the case. My ideal fans would be 120mm or 140mm, that are as silent as possible, push some decent amount of air, and are black/red/white.


----------



## adridu59

I do not know of real good 140mm fabs besides the NZXT FN140.

There's the Arctic F14 but they're meh and Fractal R2's are good but nothing special.

They've all been tested by hardware.fr


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> I do not know of real good 140mm fabs besides the NZXT FN140.
> 
> There's the Arctic F14 but they're meh and Fractal R2's are good but nothing special.
> 
> They've all been tested by hardware.fr


This guy has some choice words for the NZXT FN140







http://www.amazon.com/review/RRLGDSZG8641P/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#RRLGDSZG8641P


----------



## Tator Tot

My FN140's have none of those problems, and I have maybe around 8 or so left over still. (built a lot with NZXT cases, usually grab bulk orders of the FN120 & FN140's for them when I do.)

Had a few bad fans so far (about 3 I think) but I've been through 40 fans easy. If not more of the 140mm's.

They're definitely not silence freak fans, but they are moderate and the tonality of them is good.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Noctua's S12A, F12, & A15 are all solid options.
> GeLID's as well.
> 
> The issue with most PWM fans, is that they tick & have odd anomolies with their sound.


I see. Any suggestions for quiet 3-pin fans then besides Gentle Typhoons?


----------



## Tator Tot

That's a vague question. .

There are a lot of good fans, but with different purposes.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Ok now I have a complaint with the GT AP-15's... I've had a cold so my ears were stopped up yesterday and I didn't hear what I hear today. Now at the same setting there is an audible tone, I'm not sure how to describe it other than saying it's a tone. The tone is audible all the way down to about 1/3rd turn to the left. If I turn the fan up higher to get past the tone the turbulence noise gets way too loud. It seems like the perfect rpm where the turbulence isn't too loud is exactly when the tone starts. I was seriously considering sending these back for 2 AP-14's instead (Amazon must love me). I'm thinking the 1100-1400 range is closer to what I'm really looking for. Can anyone who has the AP-14's on a fan controller tell me if they here a tone at that RPM range? I'm sitting here about to pull my hair out because I can't find a fan that doesn't push enough air without making some random noise that drives me insane.

EDIT: I just rigged an old LED extension cable into a RPM monitoring extension and am able to see the RPM of one of the fans on the motherboard. Oddly enough at full voltage the fans only go 1750 RPM. I'm guessing the obstructions lead to that because if I just remove the fan filter it goes up 25 or so RPM. Anyway, dead center on the fan control knob is 1500 RPM. The "tone" starts to get audible by about 1250RPM and stays audible up til about 1550RPM. That just so happens to be the same range as the top end of the AP-14... Again I ask, should I return these and get the AP-14's?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Ok now I have a complaint with the GT AP-15's... I've had a cold so my ears were stopped up yesterday and I didn't hear what I hear today. Now at the same setting there is an audible tone, I'm not sure how to describe it other than saying it's a tone. The tone is audible all the way down to about 1/3rd turn to the left. If I turn the fan up higher to get past the tone the turbulence noise gets way too loud. It seems like the perfect rpm where the turbulence isn't too loud is exactly when the tone starts. I was seriously considering sending these back for 2 AP-14's instead (Amazon must love me). I'm thinking the 1100-1400 range is closer to what I'm really looking for. Can anyone who has the AP-14's on a fan controller tell me if they here a tone at that RPM range? I'm sitting here about to pull my hair out because I can't find a fan that doesn't push enough air without making some random noise that drives me insane.
> 
> EDIT: I just rigged an old LED extension cable into a RPM monitoring extension and am able to see the RPM of one of the fans on the motherboard. Oddly enough at full voltage the fans only go 1750 RPM. I'm guessing the obstructions lead to that because if I just remove the fan filter it goes up 25 or so RPM. Anyway, dead center on the fan control knob is 1500 RPM. The "tone" starts to get audible by about 1250RPM and stays audible up til about 1550RPM. That just so happens to be the same range as the top end of the AP-14... Again I ask, should I return these and get the AP-14's?


Is your setup in pull? I hear a lot of people complain about GT-AP15s when in pull. When in push the fans are awesome. A fix I've seen people do is put a spacer in pull to reduce / remove the noise.

If it's in push, I do know for a fact that some people are more sensitive to certain frequencies and these fans are set to a certain one and for some people they don't hear it for others it's very audible.

If all else fails, RMA it and get new ones, because they could be just be the fans you have as well.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

They are front intakes. They are pulling through a filter but mainly pushing through the hard drive trays.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

The grill or mesh in front of your case could be restrictive to the fans which in turn causes the tone you hear when you go for higher rpm's. Have you tried running the fans outside the case and see if it makes the same tone at the rpm's you mention? If it doesn't then the case definitely is restricting the airflow which causes this.

One last thing to add, a lot of people run their GT-AP15s at 1000 rpm or so, two at that speed or around 1150 rpm should be enough as intake fans. That could be one fix you can live with, instead of sending it back for GT-AP14s.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

The tone is definitely coming from the motor. I've seen other reviews about the GT's that complain of this same tone, I just didn't expect it to cover the entire RPM range I wish to run the fan in.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm using 4 AP-14s on Corsair H100i in push/pull, and to not hear them at all, I run them at static 800RPM (cooling is superb even at that). I have rubber grommets between the fans and the radiator to dampen vibrations. Up to 1000RPM the fans are barely audible, but they gradually gain a bit of a howling whine. An AP-14 that I have installed in another case as rear exhaust sounds a bit different, not being on a radiator, but it does have some tonal component at high rpm anyway, and mostly just gains in hum if I turn it up too high. I can't tell what RPM I run that one at, as the second fan controller does not show it, but I'd say I still have it at ~1000RPM or slightly below. I'm quite happy with these fans for radiator cooling purposes. Better than my Noctua NF-F12 PWM was (that one made a hum noise throughout). It matters greatly how you mount fans and what kind of airflow impedance they encounter on intake and exhaust sides, because, for example, if you just listen to AP-14s while holding them in your hand, they'll be inaudible up to close to the max of their RPM range.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Ok now I have a complaint with the GT AP-15's... I've had a cold so my ears were stopped up yesterday and I didn't hear what I hear today. Now at the same setting there is an audible tone, I'm not sure how to describe it other than saying it's a tone. The tone is audible all the way down to about 1/3rd turn to the left. If I turn the fan up higher to get past the tone the turbulence noise gets way too loud. It seems like the perfect rpm where the turbulence isn't too loud is exactly when the tone starts. I was seriously considering sending these back for 2 AP-14's instead (Amazon must love me). I'm thinking the 1100-1400 range is closer to what I'm really looking for. Can anyone who has the AP-14's on a fan controller tell me if they here a tone at that RPM range? I'm sitting here about to pull my hair out because I can't find a fan that doesn't push enough air without making some random noise that drives me insane.
> 
> EDIT: I just rigged an old LED extension cable into a RPM monitoring extension and am able to see the RPM of one of the fans on the motherboard. Oddly enough at full voltage the fans only go 1750 RPM. I'm guessing the obstructions lead to that because if I just remove the fan filter it goes up 25 or so RPM. Anyway, dead center on the fan control knob is 1500 RPM. The "tone" starts to get audible by about 1250RPM and stays audible up til about 1550RPM. That just so happens to be the same range as the top end of the AP-14... Again I ask, should I return these and get the AP-14's?


That's normal for GT @ 1400-1500 rpm. See this jump:


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's normal for GT @ 1400-1500 rpm. See this jump:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have had this problem too, it gets really bad on radiators. SPCR also noticed this problem.


----------



## ohhgourami

No doubt there is a high frequency noise that the BB motor for AP15s. I hear it in mine too.

I also have very sensitive hearing and I like the Silent Wings 2.


----------



## mikeaj

I messed around with a AP-15, and above about 7V (should be like 1100 rpm) the tone is audible without sticking the ear up against the fan, even in free air and making sure it doesn't vibrate against anything. Though around 7V and maybe up to 8V, it isn't really an issue from a distance. At 6V it's great and still pushes some air.

Inside a case, maybe AP-13 is the sweet spot, for using multiple.


----------



## Mysticode

Mr. Tot, what is your opinion on the fan with the best quiet bearing at high RPMs, in the 120mm and 140mm crowd? I am pretty much trying to determine if it's worth going 140mm, if there are better option 120mm fans.

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Mr. Tot, what is your opinion on the fan with the best quiet bearing at high RPMs, in the 120mm and 140mm crowd? I am pretty much trying to determine if it's worth going 140mm, if there are better option 120mm fans.
> 
> Thanks


There isn't really a definitive option for that question.

High RPM's is?

Like wise, what is the application. An exhaust fan could easily be something like the Zaward Golf 3 or Antec True Quiet, where pressure isn't an object and the fan itself is stupidly quiet.


----------



## Mysticode

Indeed, this would be for an exhaust fan. I want to make sure I am getting some good airflow with it. Not sure if 140mm vs 120mm is a real factor in CFM to dB ratio.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Indeed, this would be for an exhaust fan. I want to make sure I am getting some good airflow with it. Not sure if 140mm vs 120mm is a real factor in CFM to dB ratio.


A properly designed 140mm fan should push more than a equally designed 120mm counterpart while not adding as much noise to the environment.

A basic scale of how things work:

80mm fan = 1:1 CFM to dB ratio

120mm fan = 2:1 CFM to dB ratio

140mm fan = 2.5:1 CFM to dB ratio

In reality, those ratios vary based on the actual fans; but that's sort of the average for those sizes.

Silent Wing 2 140mm vs 120mm is a good example of those ratios in action. It produces higher airflow at the same noise level.

Same with Golf 3 140mm vs 120mm or Antec True Quiet 140mm vs 120mm.

Then again, there are 120mm fans which produce and extraordinary amount of airflow. They're just noisy.


----------



## Mysticode

Your wealth of knowledge about fans is pretty damn impressive...

In the area of white case fans, what would you toss into a case for best silence and airflow?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Your wealth of knowledge about fans is pretty damn impressive...
> 
> In the area of white case fans, what would you toss into a case for best silence and airflow?


While I have yet to test them, or even get my hands on them; GeLID Silent 14's look to be pretty good options. Especially if the performance of the Silent 12's is anything to go off of. Should be about $15.

Xion AlphaWing AXP-GF140_WT is a good budget option at ~$8-9 or NZXT FN-140's (for about the same price) if you're on a budget.

Corsair AF140's with their white ring are pretty nice, but they'd really need to be used as an open intake or pure exhaust fan. I wouldn't slap them on a restrictive surface.

Phantek's F140TS is good, but expensive vs the Corsair AF140. It is a bit quieter, but not worth almost $8 more per fan.

Some notable fans that I have no experience with, NZXT FZ-140, Aerocool Shark 140mm, & Swiftech Helix 140/Titan Kukri 140.

Some notable fans that have a lot of airflow, but they're noisy unless heavily undervolted: Xigmatek XAF-F1452.

I'd say that ultimate pick would be the Corsair AF140's because of the value for the money. Though, Phantek's are quieter.

I'd just avoid the BitFenix Spectre & Spectre Pro.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I've been looking for high static pressure 140mm fans for a radiator (45mm thickness). In your experience, which 140mm fans pushed the most air ? I currently have an AF140 (bought before the rad ... yep), and a BGEars 140mm. The specs for the bgears state 3.5mm/h20 but that's a beast rating.

Do you know if :
A) The 140mm bgears are truly 3.5mmH2O ?
B) There's a better 140mm fan out there?


----------



## Mysticode

Is this the new Gelid you've mentioned? http://ncix.com/products/?sku=80731&vpn=FN-PX14-12&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd%2E


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I've been looking for high static pressure 140mm fans for a radiator (45mm thickness). In your experience, which 140mm fans pushed the most air ? I currently have an AF140 (bought before the rad ... yep), and a BGEars 140mm. The specs for the bgears state 3.5mm/h20 but that's a beast rating.
> 
> Do you know if :
> A) The 140mm bgears are truly 3.5mmH2O ?
> B) There's a better 140mm fan out there?


I assume you're talking about the Bgears B-Blaster? If so, I have no clue. Blade design would definitely lend itself to pressure, but it's only rated at 1800 RPM.

Ala, something seems off. Yate Loon D14BH-12's have a similar blade design, but only register ~2.4mm H20 @ 2000 RPM (give or take a bit) and only come up to 3.5mmH20 when they're at ~2300 RPM.

At 2800 RPM they're coming off to almost 4.2mmH20; but that's so ear blistering loud that I wouldn't recommend it ever.

On the other hand, at 700-1200 RPM (D14SM-12), you've got a relatively quiet fan. The 1000 RPM (D14SL-12) model even more so, but the SM can do 1400 RPM, and I feel like is more worth it since it undervolts well.

As for better 140mm fan, it depends on what you're looking for. What RAD do you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Is this the new Gelid you've mentioned? http://ncix.com/products/?sku=80731&vpn=FN-PX14-12&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd%2E


Yep.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> As for better 140mm fan, it depends on what you're looking for. What RAD do you have?


Well ... uh ... hehe. It would be for a 120mm XT45







I thought someone was giving me a 140 in a trade but apparently that was wrong. I'll probably be buying an equivalent thickness rad (~45mm) for the rear of my Prodigy.

Currently I have a 120mm XT45 with an AF140 pushing air through it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well ... uh ... hehe. It would be for a 120mm XT45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone was giving me a 140 in a trade but apparently that was wrong. I'll probably be buying an equivalent thickness rad (~45mm) for the rear of my Prodigy.
> 
> Currently I have a 120mm XT45 with an AF140 pushing air through it


That RAD isn't very dense. 11.4 FPI.

You can use more airflow optimized fans on it without an issue. A certain look you're going for?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well ... uh ... hehe. It would be for a 120mm XT45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone was giving me a 140 in a trade but apparently that was wrong. I'll probably be buying an equivalent thickness rad (~45mm) for the rear of my Prodigy.
> 
> Currently I have a 120mm XT45 with an AF140 pushing air through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That RAD isn't very dense. 11.4 FPI.
> 
> You can use more airflow optimized fans on it without an issue. A certain look you're going for?
Click to expand...

Look is white/black.

JUST KIDDING HAHA. I currently have the Noiseblocker 140mm 1700rpm fan. I was looking to buy the Bbgears b-blaster because of it's static pressure rating.

I'm currently researching the highest DPI 140mm radiator available, i'll be back in a bit


----------



## dmanstasiu

2nd post for attention









Seems like the highest FPI rads are the GTS series. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25415

Any contradicting opinions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Black Ice GTX & XSPC AX are denser. XSPC EX might be as well, but I'd have to look that one up.


----------



## dmanstasiu

GTX has 20 fpi, AX has 16 fpi. wasn't able to find stats on the EX


----------



## Tator Tot

EX is 19 FPI.

Had to look it up.


----------



## dmanstasiu

So I guess the GTS is still highest density :|


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Looks like I am just going to tuck my tail between my legs and go back to the Noctua NF-P12 fans. Although it felt like the GT's blew more air at the same noise, the NF-P12's seem to perform better.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Looks like I am just going to tuck my tail between my legs and go back to the Noctua NF-P12 fans. Although it felt like the GT's blew more air at the same noise, the NF-P12's seem to perform better.


Skip the P12's, they have a leaky bearing.

Get the F12's if anything. Or the S12A's.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Skip the P12's, they have a leaky bearing.
> 
> Get the F12's if anything. Or the S12A's.


I already had the P12's before the GT's. If the bearing starts leaking I'll make sure to get Noctua to replace them. I have a F12 on my Megahalems and I tried it in place of one of the P12's and it sounded like a jet engine.


----------



## Aesthethc

Did someone already ask about a 140mm case fan that is good to be undervolted (i just wanted it to run with low voltages just so i can get airflow; i dont really want noise)... some fans ive had have like stopped working after keeping them at low voltages ? why does that happen? but they were some cheap cooler master fans that i threw in.... so maybe they werent top of the line OCN recommended fans







i need help. 140mm only ! not 120mm. i want it quieeeet though.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> some fans ive had have like stopped working after keeping them at low voltages ? why does that happen?


A motor needs minimum voltage to keep spining... look at the Cougar Vortex's.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Did someone already ask about a 140mm case fan that is good to be undervolted (i just wanted it to run with low voltages just so i can get airflow; i dont really want noise)... some fans ive had have like stopped working after keeping them at low voltages ? why does that happen? but they were some cheap cooler master fans that i threw in.... so maybe they werent top of the line OCN recommended fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need help. 140mm only ! not 120mm. i want it quieeeet though.


I'm a Cougar Vortex HDB 140 owner.

It's in my opinion a quiet fan and seems to have a good quality build.

The fan is hooked in the CHA FAN so my Asus board can control his speed.
It's running usually at 950 rpm and would say it's very quiet.



The Cougar at full blast around 1300 rpm seems quieter than my other NZXT FZ-140mm at full blast around 1150 rpm.
The FZ has a bit loud motor at full blast.
The Cougar doesn't have this motor noise at full blast, the noise that I can hear seems to be the wind noise's turbulence.


----------



## ElevenEleven

How are Cougar's 140mm fans vs. their 120mm PWM offerings? I've used 2 120mm Vortex PWM fans, and they were quiet, but not silent. They were louder (more vibration and hum) than my current Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and louder than NF-F12 PWM. Perhaps the 140mm version compares favorably, but I don't see it recommended here often vs. Gelid Wing 14, Thermalight, etc. They are certainly more frugal vs. $20+ for Gelid Wing 14 or Noctua's NF-A140 ULN / FLX.


----------



## oats2012

Sorry for not being able to find it (I've tried to scroll through the whole thread) can someone please direct me to the post # with the summarized results in it?

I thought I found it last month but can't seem to find it again


----------



## Scorpion49

Tator, did you ever get the Cougar fan?

Also, I'm in the market for a new set of quiet PWM 120mm fans. I bought Bitfenix Spectres because I had a lot of success with the non-PWM model and they are garbage. Something is wrong with the controller or how they're wired because adding more than 5 causes them all to default to maximum RPM while I can hook up 8 NZXT and Corsair PWM fans in the same manner and they all work fine.

Since I need 9 fans, the Noctuas are a little out of my price range. How are the Gelid Silent 12s?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> How are Cougar's 140mm fans vs. their 120mm PWM offerings? I've used 2 120mm Vortex PWM fans, and they were quiet, but not silent. They were louder (more vibration and hum) than my current Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and louder than NF-F12 PWM. Perhaps the 140mm version compares favorably, but I don't see it recommended here often vs. Gelid Wing 14, Thermalight, etc. They are certainly more frugal vs. $20+ for Gelid Wing 14 or Noctua's NF-A140 ULN / FLX.


Are the Cougar 140mm fans you are talking about the best 140mm case fans i can get for my situation? I am planning on buying two tonight.


----------



## HaunteR

I don't see the "Helix" up there, will you be working on that one as well?


----------



## oats2012

I have cougar 140mm and 120 mm they are excellent. pretty quiet and move good focused air


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> How are Cougar's 140mm fans vs. their 120mm PWM offerings? I've used 2 120mm Vortex PWM fans, and they were quiet, but not silent. They were louder (more vibration and hum) than my current Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and louder than NF-F12 PWM. Perhaps the 140mm version compares favorably, but I don't see it recommended here often vs. Gelid Wing 14, Thermalight, etc. They are certainly more frugal vs. $20+ for Gelid Wing 14 or Noctua's NF-A140 ULN / FLX.


*1)* I've never tried myself the Cougar 120 PWM but I've heard that it running at max 1500 rpm is almost as loud as the CM Blademaster at max 2000 rpm.

*2)* I'm from Brazil and in my country I would say the Cougar is one of the best 140mm fans.

Noctua's and Corsair's aren't common and they are very pricey.
No sellers in my contry for Typhoons's, Gelid's and Thermalright's.
I would try Gelid's if I can. REP+ for your suggestions.

*3)* My case is the Corsair 300R.

My others fans:

Hyper 212+ with 2 x XtraFlo PWM 600 rpm - 2000 rpm fans (the same fan that comes with the 212 Evo).
Cooler Master Blademaster PWM 600 rpm - 2000 rpm (212+ stock fan)
Akasa Viper 120 PWM 600 rpm - 1900 rpm
Akasa Viper 140 PWM 600 rpm - 1600 rpm

I myself prefer 140 mm fans in the front middle mount and the side mount locations.
The 140mm fans has better air flow coverage in these locations inside my case.

The 120mm in the front middle mount location doesn't look well. The 140mm fan fits and looks better there.
The 120mm fan coverage in the front bottom mount location is fine for my hard disk.

The 120 mm PWM fans are loud at full blast but my board can control their speeds.
The XtraFlo is quiet at 1000 rpm but at higher speed it has a more audible eletrical motor noise than my others 120mm PWM fans.

The quietest 120 mm PWM fan is in my opinion the Viper 120.
I've heard that the Viper 120 mm has similar sound profile and performance than the GT AP-15, but it's PWM.

The Viper 140 has a nice air flow but is rather loud even at 40% fan power, it isn't quiet like the Viper 120.

Between the Cougar 140 or the Viper 120 I would go with the Cougar 140 if I don't have any more fan header available.
The Cougar 140 fan hooked in the psu and running at full blast is fine but not the Viper 120 at full blast.


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Did someone already ask about a 140mm case fan that is good to be undervolted (i just wanted it to run with low voltages just so i can get airflow; i dont really want noise)... some fans ive had have like stopped working after keeping them at low voltages ? why does that happen? but they were some cheap cooler master fans that i threw in.... so maybe they werent top of the line OCN recommended fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need help. 140mm only ! not 120mm. i want it quieeeet though.


I'm using a deepcool uf 140 , very quiet , move lots of air comes with adapter to undervolt or pvm .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> How are Cougar's 140mm fans vs. their 120mm PWM offerings? I've used 2 120mm Vortex PWM fans, and they were quiet, but not silent. They were louder (more vibration and hum) than my current Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and louder than NF-F12 PWM. Perhaps the 140mm version compares favorably, but I don't see it recommended here often vs. Gelid Wing 14, Thermalight, etc. They are certainly more frugal vs. $20+ for Gelid Wing 14 or Noctua's NF-A140 ULN / FLX.


The Vortex HDB 120mm & 140mm are definitely good. They're not the quietest fans in this round-up, but they're definitely price competitive.

The sound profile of the 120mm & 140mm are about the same at full speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Sorry for not being able to find it (I've tried to scroll through the whole thread) can someone please direct me to the post # with the summarized results in it?
> 
> I thought I found it last month but can't seem to find it again


There has yet to be summarized results. They will be in post 3 when I am done testing everything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Tator, did you ever get the Cougar fan?
> 
> Also, I'm in the market for a new set of quiet PWM 120mm fans. I bought Bitfenix Spectres because I had a lot of success with the non-PWM model and they are garbage. Something is wrong with the controller or how they're wired because adding more than 5 causes them all to default to maximum RPM while I can hook up 8 NZXT and Corsair PWM fans in the same manner and they all work fine.
> 
> Since I need 9 fans, the Noctuas are a little out of my price range. How are the Gelid Silent 12s?


GeLID Silent 12's are great fans, I'd easily recommend them.

Also, I just got the Cougar fan Wednesday or Thursday I think, had SNOWPOCALYPSE roll through though. So I've been a bit preoccupied just trying to free my familys' cars from the grips of snow demons.

Spectre / Spectre Pro fans are awful. I wouldn't even recommend them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Edsai: buy the Gelid's from Ebay. There's a chinese seller who offers cheap or free shipping.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Edsai: buy the Gelid's from Ebay. There's a chinese seller who offers cheap or free shipping.


Thanks to let me know. REP+









It's really nice, I found plenty of sellers for Gelid's there.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID Silent 12's are great fans, I'd easily recommend them.
> 
> Also, I just got the Cougar fan Wednesday or Thursday I think, had SNOWPOCALYPSE roll through though. So I've been a bit preoccupied just trying to free my familys' cars from the grips of snow demons.
> 
> Spectre / Spectre Pro fans are awful. I wouldn't even recommend them.


Great, I might get those. I just wanted to make sure it got there as I didn't get tracking. I really like the regular spectres, not the pros. Mostly because I can't hear them at 1000RPM and they're cheap and come in a bunch of colors. Not the best performing fan by any means but it does work decently.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Great, I might get those. I just wanted to make sure it got there as I didn't get tracking. I really like the regular spectres, not the pros. Mostly because I can't hear them at 1000RPM and they're cheap and come in a bunch of colors. Not the best performing fan by any means but it does work decently.


I just need to open Tator's Fan Shop; where I sell only quality fans, in a variety of colors & offer LED options.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I just need to open Tator's Fan Shop; where I sell only quality fans, in a variety of colors & offer LED options.


If you could sell me a halfway decent green fan for under $20 I'd be all over it. Holy crap. I'm going to pull out all these specters and see if I can return them, I can't figure out what is wrong with their PWM mode. Which is a huge pain in the butt because I have some severely overdone cable management.


----------



## Killa Cam

hey op, i have question. i know the gentle typhoons are heavily regarded for rad fans. but i really love the look and specs of the new akasa piranhas and the fact that theyre pwm. i want your honest opinion, should i go with the safe and trusted route in the gt's, or should i try out the new fan in the piranha?


----------



## Aesthethc

I was planning on doing some sort of rear mounted radiator for my CPU mod and was thinking about doing push/pull with 2x gentle typhoon AP-14's and 2x blue LED fans. Are there any feasible blue LED fans out there that are good radiator fans? Ill be running the AP-14's in push, and the LED fans in pull. I plan on running them at a lower RPM, and im more worried about idle sound than maximum sound. When its maximum; im usually on a headset and its not a big deal. But when im on idle, i dont usually have a headset on and id like a quieter system.

Is there a good blue LED fan out there? I have the CoolerMaster Sickleflow 120mm on my H60' (which is on my GPU's) and i like the color of them and i have them paired in push pull at a lower RPM with some Cougar CF-V12H in pull (so i guess a quieter version of the HP - Vortex version at a higher RPM)... are the sickleflow's alright for a radiator fan in push?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I just need to open Tator's Fan Shop; where I sell only quality fans, in a variety of colors & offer LED options.


Are you joking or you really intend to?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> hey op, i have question. i know the gentle typhoons are heavily regarded for rad fans. but i really love the look and specs of the new akasa piranhas and the fact that theyre pwm. i want your honest opinion, should i go with the safe and trusted route in the gt's, or should i try out the new fan in the piranha?


Haven't tried the Piranha, the old Apache fans were noisier by a small amount, than GTs even though they gave slightly better performance.

What radiator or heatsink do you plan to be using? Like wise, is their a certain color scheme you're going for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I was planning on doing some sort of rear mounted radiator for my CPU mod and was thinking about doing push/pull with 2x gentle typhoon AP-14's and 2x blue LED fans. Are there any feasible blue LED fans out there that are good radiator fans? Ill be running the AP-14's in push, and the LED fans in pull. I plan on running them at a lower RPM, and im more worried about idle sound than maximum sound. When its maximum; im usually on a headset and its not a big deal. But when im on idle, i dont usually have a headset on and id like a quieter system.
> 
> Is there a good blue LED fan out there? I have the CoolerMaster Sickleflow 120mm on my H60' (which is on my GPU's) and i like the color of them and i have them paired in push pull at a lower RPM with some Cougar CF-V12H in pull (so i guess a quieter version of the HP - Vortex version at a higher RPM)... are the sickleflow's alright for a radiator fan in push?


V12H = Standard

V12HP = PWM model

As for Push-pull, what radiator is it going to be. Like wise, don't mix & match Push-Pull fans. You want the same fans on the same side of the radiator.

As for good LED fans:

If you're going Blue LED, then GeLID Wing 12's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Are you joking or you really intend to?


I don't have the cash to do that. If I did have that kind of money, I would though.


----------



## edsai

For rads without built-in fan controler like the H70 I would try the new Piranha.
The Piranha like the Viper is a PWM fan and the gt's aren't.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> For rads without built-in fan controler like the H70 I would try the new Piranha.
> The Piranha like the Viper is a PWM fan and the gt's aren't.


Similar performance, PWM fans exist.

Like wise, the Viper / Apache fans tic when in PWM mode.


----------



## adridu59

Hey Tator, Aerocool Shark's aren't too good right?


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Similar performance, PWM fans exist.
> 
> Like wise, the Viper / Apache fans tic when in PWM mode.


Well I don't know about the tic with my Viper 120, maybe my CM Blademaster has these tics around 1700 rpm but outside my case.

The Viper 120 is also quieter than the 212 Evo stock fan (XtraFlo non led).


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok I'm at a decision making point here. I can choose the Swiftech Helix or the Gelid Silent 12, both PWM versions. They are about the same price but the Helix has a larger RPM range. Which one of these is better for low FPI radiator like my Alphacool UT60's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Hey Tator, Aerocool Shark's aren't too good right?


I've not personally had my go at them. From other tests I've seen, they're a lot of flash with just decent performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok I'm at a decision making point here. I can choose the Swiftech Helix or the Gelid Silent 12, both PWM versions. They are about the same price but the Helix has a larger RPM range. Which one of these is better for low FPI radiator like my Alphacool UT60's?


Go with the GeLIDs, they make less noise & the performance should be roughly the same.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I don't have the cash to do that. If I did have that kind of money, I would though.


I like the idea of a performance fan shop, operated by you. You'd do great, unlike FTWPC (I'm still missing the shipping fees).


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd probably do it MDPC style, where I'm only open during certain hours of the day.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Hey Tator, Aerocool Shark's aren't too good right?


The Aerocool Shark's has good recommendations in the brazilians foruns, specially for who's looking for led fans.

I've heard that they have nice air flow but are loud at full blast.

The most sincere opinion made by an owner about the Shark's that I've heard there is that the 140 mm is rather loud, but the 120 mm is much quieter.

Noise level is also subjetive, so according to him the noise from the Shark 120 at full blast isn't annoying like the low pitch/whining noise.
The noise sounds like the wind noise.
It's fine as exhaust fan but as intake fan is much louder at full blast.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd probably do it MDPC style, where I'm only open during certain hours of the day.


I don't like that way. I prefer limiting available stocks and order-able quantities.

Tator Tshop?


----------



## Tator Tot

For a one man operation, it'd easily be much more manageable.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Go with the GeLIDs, they make less noise & the performance should be roughly the same.


Ok, Gelids it is. Should I double up my order and go for push/pull? I don't know how good those fans are at dealing with obstructed intakes, I am using very dense filter material. Trying to make this machine quiet is becoming a real chore.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, Gelids it is. Should I double up my order and go for push/pull? I don't know how good those fans are at dealing with obstructed intakes, I am using very dense filter material. Trying to make this machine quiet is becoming a real chore.


If you did, I'd undervolt them then. They've got good static pressure.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you did, I'd undervolt them then. They've got good static pressure.


I'm getting the PWM version, specifically this one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13295/fan-877/Gelid_Solutions_Silent_12_PWM_120mm_x_25mm_Silent_Case_Fan_-_750_-_1500_RPM_FN-PX12-15.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm getting the PWM version, specifically this one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13295/fan-877/Gelid_Solutions_Silent_12_PWM_120mm_x_25mm_Silent_Case_Fan_-_750_-_1500_RPM_FN-PX12-15.html


Well then you just change the PWM level.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> V12H = Standard
> V12HP = PWM model
> 
> As for Push-pull, what radiator is it going to be. Like wise, don't mix & match Push-Pull fans. You want the same fans on the same side of the radiator.
> 
> As for good LED fans:
> If you're going Blue LED, then GeLID Wing 12's.


I have the V12H model and it says its at 1200RPM (16.9db) while the V12HP is a higher RPM at 1500RPM (17.9 db); i guess the non-PWM version is a lower RPM and it says its like 1db quieter or something...

Okay, so why dont you mix pushpull fans? Does it damage the different fans? or does it just not give as good results? I kind of just wanted to quieter fans. I have a problem with one of the V12HP fans where its giving some weird "ticking" sound... like the sound as if some paper is in the way of the fan blades... but when i lower the RPM in Corsair Link to about 1100 or 1200 (anything past 1200) will start making this sound. It is only with one fan, the other seems fine above 1200RPM. Is this just faulty manufacturing? There is a slight hum to the Cougar fans but ive been hearing of people undervolting their GT's and getting quieter results ? Is this true? Is it possible to have these radiator fans running at only 1000RPM or a little less in push pull and still maintaining temps under 70C?

The GeLIDs look nice, but my goal is for more quiet (i could just just max out the cougars on highest RPM). Say at like a lower RPM of 1000RPM or something, would the GeLIDS be quieter than the GT"s? The only reason why i wanted to mix push pull fans was cause i wanted a good radiator fan like the GT's but i also wanted it to glow blue on the edges (since it was externally mounted) -- thought it would look cool :3


----------



## ivanlabrie

Add led strips?


----------



## Tator Tot

Mix & Match in Push-Pull does damage fans. More powerful fans will burn out the motors of the less powerful fans.

As for the ticking, I'd RMA that fan.

Wing 12's come with Blue LEDs and would work as well as GT's but be quieter when undervolted.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Mix & Match in Push-Pull does damage fans. More powerful fans will burn out the motors of the less powerful fans.
> 
> As for the ticking, I'd RMA that fan.
> 
> Wing 12's come with Blue LEDs and would work as well as GT's but be quieter when undervolted.


They perform as well as GT's ?! I had no idea!! Ive never heard of these Wing 12's before but i guess ill go with four of these fans in push pull. I am kind of excited to hear these good results









Thank you so much for your help!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> They perform as well as GT's ?! I had no idea!! Ive never heard of these Wing 12's before but i guess ill go with four of these fans in push pull. I am kind of excited to hear these good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!! I really appreciate it.


GT's are not high performance fans. They are quiet fans which do not sacrifice performance in order to achieve low noise levels.

The masses are generally confused about GT's and their abilities.

A GT would get choked up on a high FPI radiator like the Black Ice GT Stealth or GT Xtreme, simply because it does not have the static pressure to effectively push air through the radiator.

On the other hand, a low FPI radiator like the XSPC RX Series would offer little to no trouble to that fan. Most heatsinks fall into that category as well.

Only some select older heatsinks like the original TRUE (not the revisions) have dense fin arrangements. Most these days are between 10 & 13 FPI.


----------



## HaunteR

Sorry perhaps it was too far back.

Will you also be adding Swiftech's new "Helix" fan? Seeing as the H220 has amazing results perhaps the fan itself is good?

Also will you be doing a summary of best dB vs Performance?

Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Only some select older heatsinks like the original TRUE (not the revisions) have dense fin arrangements. Most these days are between 10 & 13 FPI.


And I can confirm that it was a pain in the ass to cool that (that's the reason why I bought my 38mm San Ace).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaunteR*
> 
> Sorry perhaps it was too far back.
> 
> Will you also be adding Swiftech's new "Helix" fan? Seeing as the H220 has amazing results perhaps the fan itself is good?
> 
> Also will you be doing a summary of best dB vs Performance?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work!


Not unless someone is kind enough to donate them. I've already spent way too much money on this project and my fan selection was defined by the idea that these fans have yet to be properly tested & compared. At least in English.

Also, I will be picking out some favorites in three categories:

Quietest Fan

Best Low Pressure Performance

Best High Pressure Performance

That way, folks will have an easier time picking out a product to suit their needs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> And I can confirm that it was a pain in the ass to cool that (that's the reason why I bought my 38mm San Ace).


Proper fans just did not exist for it at the time, without going for 38mm thick ones.

F12's on an OG TRUE would be pretty solid now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Or a Megahalems too, right?

The black, or different colored new revisions look amazing...small footprint vs dual towers.


----------



## HaunteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not unless someone is kind enough to donate them. I've already spent way too much money on this project and my fan selection was defined by the idea that these fans have yet to be properly tested & compared. At least in English.
> 
> Also, I will be picking out some favorites in three categories:
> 
> Quietest Fan
> Best Low Pressure Performance
> Best High Pressure Performance
> 
> That way, folks will have an easier time picking out a product to suit their needs.
> 
> Proper fans just did not exist for it at the time, without going for 38mm thick ones.
> F12's on an OG TRUE would be pretty solid now.


Ah alright. Wish I had the funds right now to donate some! In the future if I do I definitely will!

Thanks for this! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Or a Megahalems too, right?
> 
> The black, or different colored new revisions look amazing...small footprint vs dual towers.


Almost all modern heatsinks are low FPI radiators. Thus, they don't need a high pressure fan like the F12 PWM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaunteR*
> 
> Ah alright. Wish I had the funds right now to donate some! In the future if I do I definitely will!
> 
> Thanks for this! Can't wait to see the results!


It's perfectly fine man, most of us are still recovering from Christmas









I'm about 3 days from recovered, but all my funds are being cycled into my may trip up to Chicago for ACEN.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Almost all modern heatsinks are low FPI radiators. Thus, they don't need a high pressure fan like the F12 PWM.


I know, I know...I was asking cause I thought the Megahalems was a TRUE spin off, like an overhaul (I think it does have greater fpi than more modern ones like D14 or Silver Arrow)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I know, I know...I was asking cause I thought the Megahalems was a TRUE spin off, like an overhaul (I think it does have greater fpi than more modern ones like D14 or Silver Arrow)


Silver Arrow & Silver Arrow SB-E are the highest FPI heatsinks on the market.

Megahalems was designed by some of the engineers who left Thermalright & who designed the TRUE. It's an equally performing heatsink that allows you to have a quieter system with the same thermal performance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, gotcha...didn't know the SA had higher fpi. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I went full ****** and bought some of the AP-45 2150RPM GT's, the new ones. I hate me sometimes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice grab








Price?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice grab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price?


They were at frozencpu for $14.95 each, I was going to buy the gelid silent wings at $11.95 each. I think they will be good, who knows.


----------



## Mysticode

I wish the new swifttech helix had a sleeved cable


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice price, I think it's a terrific deal. I just saw the 5400rpm ones at ppc's xD
Sleeved too...

I got a buyer for my TY-140s so I may get some new and shiny 120mm fans soon.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Vortex HDB 120mm & 140mm are definitely good. They're not the quietest fans in this round-up, but they're definitely price competitive.
> The sound profile of the 120mm & 140mm are about the same at full speed.


From what you said; what would you recommend being a good 140mm case fan? I need them to be as quiet as possible... no LED, just a fan. i have a white case and im trying to go for some sort of black/white color scheme... so im not exactly sure if noctua 140mm fans are a good option despite what i hear... Can you give me two options, one fan that fits my color scheme, and one fan that may not fit my color scheme but may be a better fan? These will be going on my bottom/front panel and top/rear panel of my computer.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

sigh, none of the recommended value fans are available here in the Netherlands









I need two fans which will be hooked to the PSU.

Does anyone have any experiance with the Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L?
At 800rpm they seem like a good fan to hook directly to the PSU without too much noise @ 30CFM. Its a sleeve bearing, but its cheap which is important for me.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> sigh, none of the recommended value fans are available here in the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need two fans which will be hooked to the PSU.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiance with the Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L?
> At 800rpm they seem like a good fan to hook directly to the PSU without too much noise @ 30CFM. Its a sleeve bearing, but its cheap which is important for me.


Overall, it is a very good low price fan. It was my fav for a long time before I started using more expensive options. What will you be using it for?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Overall, it is a very good low price fan. It was my fav for a long time before I started using more expensive options. What will you be using it for?


I just purchased a 200r case which comes with 2x 120 fans, however I read in reviews that airflow was restricted.

I want to get two more fans, one intake on the side, and one output on the top. Just for some more airflow. Unfortunately I didn't include the fans in my order, so now I have to order them seperatly, and the shipping costs is the same price as 1 fan









The case also supports 140 fans, but I havn't researched those much (yet). In a few hours my case will arrive and then I can decide for sure if I want to go 140/120 as I'm not sure exactly which fans are supported where on the case.

edit: just saw that the 140 slipstream is PWM Adjustable, so it doesn't have to run at 1700rpm







Seems like this will be my choice.

http://tweakers.net/categorie/492/ventilatoren/producten/ can be used to check availability in the Netherlands, since a lot of products don't make it over here.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Turns out I didn't have to turn my Noctua NF-P12's down near as much as I thought to get rid of any noise. Rigged a rpm monitoring wire up and I can run it up to 1200rpm without getting any annoying noises. How many CFM would the fans be pushing at 1200rpm? At 1300 RPM they are supposed to blow 54.32 CFM and at 1100RPM they blow 46.2 CFM. I would think you could just average the 2 and get roughly 50.26 CFM but I'm not sure if it scales like that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> From what you said; what would you recommend being a good 140mm case fan? I need them to be as quiet as possible... no LED, just a fan. i have a white case and im trying to go for some sort of black/white color scheme... so im not exactly sure if noctua 140mm fans are a good option despite what i hear... Can you give me two options, one fan that fits my color scheme, and one fan that may not fit my color scheme but may be a better fan? These will be going on my bottom/front panel and top/rear panel of my computer.


Xion AlphaWings.

The Noctua A14's & A15 are good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> sigh, none of the recommended value fans are available here in the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need two fans which will be hooked to the PSU.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiance with the Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L?
> At 800rpm they seem like a good fan to hook directly to the PSU without too much noise @ 30CFM. Its a sleeve bearing, but its cheap which is important for me.


Skip them, get GeLIDs

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/295417/gelid-solutions-silent-12-pwm-120mm.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Turns out I didn't have to turn my Noctua NF-P12's down near as much as I thought to get rid of any noise. Rigged a rpm monitoring wire up and I can run it up to 1200rpm without getting any annoying noises. How many CFM would the fans be pushing at 1200rpm? At 1300 RPM they are supposed to blow 54.32 CFM and at 1100RPM they blow 46.2 CFM. I would think you could just average the 2 and get roughly 50.26 CFM but I'm not sure if it scales like that.


That's a good estimation. At lower RPM, the airflow drops off more dramatically, but at that higher RPM, averaging the 1100 & 1300 results should give you the best guess at what 1200 RPM will give you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It doesn't scale linearly of course, but there's not a big difference anyway. You'd need a way to measure the cfm yourself, compare temps with the different settings to find the best one noise/cooling wise.
I bet they are more than enough at 1200rpm.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Skip them, get GeLIDs
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/295417/gelid-solutions-silent-12-pwm-120mm.html


Thanks, those look great

If I may ask, what would be preferable?

3 x 12 fans or 2 x 14 fans? Because I noticed the GeLID is also available in 14'


----------



## Andorski

For ITX builds where the case is packs with components and cables, is static pressure the number one priority? What are the go-to 120mm fans for SFF builds?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just as a clarification on the Gelid 14cm fans: the Wing fans are overall quieter and have better static pressure than the Silent series in the same size? Silent fans are more case airflow fans? Would the Wing 14 fans be good for case airflow too (delivering air across longer distance) or would the Silent version be better for that? Silent is cheaper, I know, but also louder, according to some reviews.

I'm just confused by the two, because their specifications actually imply that the Silent fan is higher in static pressure and is quieter.

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=5&id=90&tab=2
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2&id=53&tab=2


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> For ITX builds where the case is packs with components and cables, is static pressure the number one priority? What are the go-to 120mm fans for SFF builds?


In this case, ITX doesn't include prodigy.

I would still go for a fan with more CFM. Static pressure is only really used when referencing dense, high-fpi radiators


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Thanks, those look great
> 
> If I may ask, what would be preferable?
> 
> 3 x 12 fans or 2 x 14 fans? Because I noticed the GeLID is also available in 14'


2 x 140mm = Quieter

3 x 120mm = More Airflow

2 x 140mm is generally "better" if you're just using them as plain case fans. In the case of radiators, I'd go 3 x 120 over 2 x 140 any day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> For ITX builds where the case is packs with components and cables, is static pressure the number one priority? What are the go-to 120mm fans for SFF builds?


It really depends on the case and what is in the way. In the BitFenix Prodigy or some of those Lian-Li cases without an HDD cage in the way, you'd want more airflow.

Something like the CM Elite 120 ADV, I'd go for a more pressure oriented fan. Unless you take the HDD cage out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Just as a clarification on the Gelid 14cm fans: the Wing fans are overall quieter and have better static pressure than the Silent series in the same size? Silent fans are more case airflow fans? Would the Wing 14 fans be good for case airflow too (delivering air across longer distance) or would the Silent version be better for that? Silent is cheaper, I know, but also louder, according to some reviews.
> 
> I'm just confused by the two, because their specifications actually imply that the Silent fan is higher in static pressure and is quieter.
> 
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=5&id=90&tab=2
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2&id=53&tab=2


Wing 14's have higher airflow, by 6 CFM.

Silent 14's are slightly quieter & have better static pressure.

Silent 14's are brand new, they just came out this year. So of course they're gonna be better.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Interesting, because Gelid Silent 14 PWMs can be had for much less than Wing 14s (~$14, maybe even less).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Silent 12 and 14 are 10 and 15usd at fleabay...I'm considering getting a few in case I don't bump into a few 120x38 hdb fans.


----------



## SageQi

Ok so I have this planned build where I will have a 240mm rad and an alphacool ut60. I was wondering what the best fans for silence but decent temps would be. I also would rather get 2 140mm fans over 2 120mm fans with adapters as it would fit the case a bit easier.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Interesting, because Gelid Silent 14 PWMs can be had for much less than Wing 14s (~$14, maybe even less).


When you innovate, it costs more. Like wise, over time, those innovations cost less. The Wing series fans are made out of more expensive materials.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Ok so I have this planned build where I will have a 240mm rad and an alphacool ut60. I was wondering what the best fans for silence but decent temps would be. I also would rather get 2 140mm fans over 2 120mm fans with adapters as it would fit the case a bit easier.


Adapters won't work. You'd have to use 2 x 120mm fans.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Adapters won't work. You'd have to use 2 x 120mm fans.


Ahh sorry kinda worded it wrong. I will use 120mm fans for the 240 rad but I would rather use 140mm fans for the 280mm UT60. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Ahh sorry kinda worded it wrong. I will use 120mm fans for the 240 rad but I would rather use 140mm fans for the 280mm UT60. Any suggestions?


Ah, makes more sense.

Is there a certain style / look you're going for. It's harder to match with 140mm fans (because of the limited selection.)


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Ah, makes more sense.
> 
> Is there a certain style / look you're going for. It's harder to match with 140mm fans (because of the limited selection.)


Hmm style? Well I hope to have a black/white theme so I was eyeing the eLoops for the 120.2 rad but I'm stuck for the 140.2 rad. The fpi for the UT60 is pretty low fpi but is 60mm thick.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Best fan thread ever?


----------



## ohhgourami

Best fan thread ever once we see those numbers from Tator Tot


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Hmm style? Well I hope to have a black/white theme so I was eyeing the eLoops for the 120.2 rad but I'm stuck for the 140.2 rad. The fpi for the UT60 is pretty low fpi but is 60mm thick.


Thickness doesn't make something more restrictive really.

As for 140mm fans, with that color scheme; GeLID Silent 14's.

Good 140mm fans exist, just not many. Many don't even have square frames, which means they're incompatible with rads.


----------



## mikeaj

By Antec True Quiet Pro having a good sound profile, you mean the sound is consistent (no clicking and so on) and most broadband (no noticeable tonal spikes), right?

What were the best fans for sound profile other than that? I think Zaward Golf 3 was mentioned? These tend to have lowish static pressure and cfm for the speeds, though. Is there anything a bit more suited to a restricted front intake pushing through a drive cage, behind a door (or on a dense radiator, for that matter, but I'm not interested in water cooling)?

Not that I want to demand anything or expect anything ASAP, but for that matter, what happened to updates and putting up the numbers? Of course it's lack of time to work on it, but is it stalled at (1) getting results, (2) transferring data from notes to document / table / spreadsheet, (3) making graphs, or what? IIRC somebody offered to help, or I was imagining things again.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hey I was wondering if you guys could recommend some good 120mm case fans.

What I'm looking for is : Mostly black (no tacky LEDs), good CFM/dB ratio, reasonably concentrated airflow, and has to be able to intake from the side without any issues.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> By Antec True Quiet Pro having a good sound profile, you mean the sound is consistent (no clicking and so on) and most broadband (no noticeable tonal spikes), right?
> 
> What were the best fans for sound profile other than that? I think Zaward Golf 3 was mentioned? These tend to have lowish static pressure and cfm for the speeds, though. Is there anything a bit more suited to a restricted front intake pushing through a drive cage, behind a door (or on a dense radiator, for that matter, but I'm not interested in water cooling)?
> 
> Not that I want to demand anything or expect anything ASAP, but for that matter, what happened to updates and putting up the numbers? Of course it's lack of time to work on it, but is it stalled at (1) getting results, (2) transferring data from notes to document / table / spreadsheet, (3) making graphs, or what? IIRC somebody offered to help, or I was imagining things again.


It's mostly stopped at the making graphs part, because Excell is a 10 year old program with a confusing ribbon that I have no idea how to work and I'd rather just not use most of the time.

I'm also not done with the 140mm fans though. Only have 2 left, and then the Cougar Dual-X that I was sent.

As for your questions:

Antec True Quiet Pro: I wouldn't even say this fan made noise did it not have some limited airflow noise. It is supremely quiet, and in a league of it's own in that regard.

On the other hand, it lacks any pressure. So it really is just suited to a exhaust fan pushing air out.

Zaward Golf 3 is a little different, in that it has a more traditional housing. So it could be used as a bottom or side panel intake.

As for radiator fans, BeQuiet's Silent Wing 2, Noctua NF-F12 / A14 FLX, & Corsair SP120's are all top picks for that category.

Silent Wing 2's have the least amount of static pressure, but the most consistent PQ Curve.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if you guys could recommend some good 120mm case fans.
> 
> What I'm looking for is : Mostly black (no tacky LEDs), good CFM/dB ratio, reasonably concentrated airflow, and has to be able to intake from the side without any issues.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Budget & case?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thickness doesn't make something more restrictive really.
> 
> As for 140mm fans, with that color scheme; GeLID Silent 14's.
> 
> Good 140mm fans exist, just not many. Many don't even have square frames, which means they're incompatible with rads.


Are you saying cougars are incompatible ? They're kinda rounded I think.

Maybe you mean the 140mm's with 120mm holes?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Are you saying cougars are incompatible ?


No, I'm talking about fans that have the "120mm frames"

Stuff like the Noctua P14-FLX, Phantek's T140F, Scythe Kaze Maru 2, Thermalright TY-14x, etc


----------



## Tator Tot

So someone was kind enough to send me some Phobya Nano-G fans.

I've found out something rather interesting. These fans happen to be the same fans as the GeLID Wing 12 & Wing 14 fans.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah gotcha...I pm'd you in vain xD

Awesome then! I originally wanted Gelids haha


----------



## ElevenEleven

If you need any pretty-plot-making assistance, I could make some in IDL for you, if you'd like. It's great at plotting data arrays in any way possible. Learning Python too, but IDL is still a lot more intuitive.


----------



## Mysticode

Antec has their new True Quiet fans coming out this year I believe, and a new selection of solid blade fans (the ones with the blades all interconnected towards the ends). I saw them all at CES, very cool stuff, hopefully they have some quiet performance


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Antec has their new True Quiet fans coming out this year I believe, and a new selection of solid blade fans (the ones with the blades all interconnected towards the ends). I saw them all at CES, very cool stuff, hopefully they have some quiet performance


Hopefully they include a better bearing. Something of the HDB/FDB variety would make them a major player in the quiet fan market.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Every time I see your name on this forum, TT, I get hungry for some tots and ketchup. Well, here goes another trip to the kitchen...


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Budget & case?


My budget is around $20 (a little over is fine), and I'm looking to mount the fan in the front intake of the Corsair 550D. The special situation in this configuration,is that the fans can only intake from the sides i.e. the front is completely blocked off. This is a huge problem for the Cougar Vortex which I recently bought, so now I'm looking for a suitable replacement.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I got my AP-45's today. What nice fans. They don't seem to have the same humming sound the AP-14's and 15's I've tried had. Running them at 1200RPM I can't hear them over the ambient noise in my apartment. Amazingly, I can now hear the single fan on my router now as well. Really happy with these ones especially for the price.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those can be pwm modded, right? Might be worth it...it's just soldering an extra wire and changing connectors.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those can be pwm modded, right? Might be worth it...it's just soldering an extra wire and changing connectors.


I don't see any reason to do it, my board controls them just fine with voltage. I have 3 per header, they run down to 600rpm if I set it at 30%, but I need more air than that moving to keep the Sabertooth VRM's from cooking. Funny enough, my single PWM fan makes the most noise and keeps getting this weird harmonic resonance with the case at certain RPM's.


----------



## ohhgourami

Apparently the NF-S12A is out on NCIX. $9 for shipping 2 fans is preposterous. And not being able to ship to an "unconfirmed address" is a real deal breaker for ordering with them. My hometown is just inconvenient enough to not do will-call too.

I contacted newegg and they have no idea when they will get these in. Amazon seems like my only hope now...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't see any reason to do it, my board controls them just fine with voltage. I have 3 per header, they run down to 600rpm if I set it at 30%, but I need more air than that moving to keep the Sabertooth VRM's from cooking. Funny enough, my single PWM fan makes the most noise and keeps getting this weird harmonic resonance with the case at certain RPM's.


Ah, cool then! What pwm fan is that?
I'm getting a bearing noise with one of my beast fans (2bb bearing, Tator pointed out it might have gotten faulty when flying here...possibly a bump or two damaged it)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Apparently the NF-S12A is out on NCIX. $9 for shipping 2 fans is preposterous. And not being able to ship to an "unconfirmed address" is a real deal breaker for ordering with them. My hometown is just inconvenient enough to not do will-call too.
> 
> I contacted newegg and they have no idea when they will get these in. Amazon seems like my only hope now...


Too bad, 9 for domestic shipping sounds outrageous...


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I got my AP-45's today. What nice fans. They don't seem to have the same humming sound the AP-14's and 15's I've tried had. Running them at 1200RPM I can't hear them over the ambient noise in my apartment. Amazingly, I can now hear the single fan on my router now as well. Really happy with these ones especially for the price.


Are you using these for case fans, or static pressure on a rad?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Are you using these for case fans, or static pressure on a rad?


They are 4 each on a pair of Alphacool UT60 480mm rads. I am using the spectres still for case fans, all 1 of them. I'm about to have 2 more in the front of the case though.


----------



## jerry66

for 10.00 free shipping just picked up 3 , a great fan have 2 in use already
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999046


----------



## Mysticode

A red version of that Logisys fan would be amazing.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> A red version of that Logisys fan would be amazing.




Yate loon:


----------



## Mysticode

Bleh taking fans apart, I don't want to risk ruining anything. But a nice well performing quiet 140mm that's red/black would be quite nice.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Bleh taking fans apart, I don't want to risk ruining anything. But a nice well performing quiet 140mm that's red/black would be quite nice.


For some fans like the Gelid Wings, the assembly just pops out

http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-shark140mmcasefan-red.html


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd advise against painting fan fins. I've tried it, and even using _very_ thin layers of paint, the fins became heavier and required more voltage to spin and stabilize. Character of the noise changed as well. Now, dying light colored fans into other colors (with something like R.I.T. cloth dye) is pretty harmless.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> A red version of that Logisys fan would be amazing.


If you're in the EU, or you could check Fleabay; Xilence 2CF Series fans are the exact same models in red & black.

Like wise, Phobya Nano-G 120mm & 140mm fans are GeLID Wing 12 & 14's rebranded.


----------



## jerry66

Funny .I'm using one of the deepcool to replace a Masscool cpu cooler fan that is red , maybe that can of paint is a good idea .


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you're in the EU, or you could check Fleabay; Xilence 2CF Series fans are the exact same models in red & black.
> 
> Like wise, Phobya Nano-G 120mm & 140mm fans are GeLID Wing 12 & 14's rebranded.


Loud :-(http://us.hardware.info/productinfo/95516/xilence-120mm-red-wing-pwm


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hrm, this reviewer did not like Phobya's Nano-G 120mm (PWM Silent):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/540#post_19415876

I'm still waiting for more reviews of Phobya's new 180mm 32-mm thick red LED fan (G-silent 18). One review mostly equates it to a Silverstone air penetrator blue LED case fan, but does not delve into noise measurements.
----
I have a Gelid Silent 14 PWM fan on the way--looking forward to seeing how well it works!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Loud :-(http://us.hardware.info/productinfo/95516/xilence-120mm-red-wing-pwm


That's not the same fan.

www.xilence.net/en/products/fans/fans/2-component-fan-120.html

http://www.xilence.net/en/products/fans/fans/2-component-fan-140.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hrm, this reviewer did not like Phobya's Nano-G 120mm (PWM Silent):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/540#post_19415876
> ----
> I have a Gelid Silent 14 PWM fan on the way--looking forward to seeing how well it works!


Wing's & Nano-G 120mm/140mm's are the same. They're good fans. Not the greatest, but they're still good.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

I can't decide for the AF/SP series from Corsair or the Vortex series from Cougar.
Cougar fans seem to perform better and last longer with better bearings.
But the SP/AF series just look so much better in my build.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> I can't decide for the AF/SP series from Corsair or the Vortex series from Cougar.
> Cougar fans seem to perform better and last longer with better bearings.
> But the SP/AF series just look so much better in my build.


Cougar Vortex HDB & Corsair SP/AF Series fans all use HDB's.

Corsair actually uses a better OEM on their fans, so reliability should be higher.

As for performance metrics; Corsair's fans are more optimized for different scenarios. On a radiator the SP series will perform better. As a case fan, the AF Series would perform better.

Corsair does offer Quiet & Performance edition fans as well.


----------



## jerry66

noctua nf p12 on sale 16.00 at the egg , free shipping , is that a good deal ? Noctua used to be my go to fan , can always use another fan .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> noctua nf p12 on sale 16.00 at the egg , free shipping , is that a good deal ? Noctua used to be my go to fan , can always use another fan .


I don't like them, the SSO bearing is nothing special and it's prone to leaking.

If you like them, then I can't really recommend against it too much.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> noctua nf p12 on sale 16.00 at the egg , free shipping , is that a good deal ? Noctua used to be my go to fan , can always use another fan .


Are you using some secret code for that, beyond 20% off fans? They show up as $25 for single fans + $3 shipping. Amazon's generally the best place for cheap Noctua fans.


----------



## jerry66

so this http://www.xilence.net/en/products/fans/fans/2-component-fan-140.html is the same as the deepcool sf 140 , but in red ? Good to know . I am changing out all the stock fans in 3 computers , almost done about 3 fans left to replace . Good thing about the deepcool 140 is it has mounting holes for 140 and 120 spacing on the fram , my case does not have holes for 140mm fans but has the space , less drilling
Where to buy xilence ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> so this http://www.xilence.net/en/products/fans/fans/2-component-fan-140.html is the same as the deepcool sf 140 , but in red ? Good to know . I am changing out all the stock fans in 3 computers , almost done about 3 fans left to replace . Good thing about the deepcool 140 is it has mounting holes for 140 and 120 spacing on the fram , my case does not have holes for 140mm fans but has the space , less drilling
> Where to buy xilence ?


Yup, but rounded frames instead of square ones.

Ebay, unless you're in the EU.


----------



## jerry66

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608004
the one time being canadian helps no more free shipping :-(


----------



## ElevenEleven

I had a great laugh watching this Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan "review" video that I thought fellow quiet fan enthusiasts would appreciate















Notice how many times the guy says how quiet the fan is


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I had a great laugh watching this Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan "review" video that I thought fellow quiet fan enthusiasts would appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how many times the guy says how quiet the fan is


I have 3 of those Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans and i have heard busy aircraft carrier decks that was less noisy


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I don't like them, the SSO bearing is nothing special and it's prone to leaking.
> 
> If you like them, then I can't really recommend against it too much.


Oh , did not know that about the sso bearing , will avoid them then . Which are the good Noctua bearing/fans then , or are they all prone to leaking . Have 2 noctua going on 3 years on 24/7 and they are still silent , will check for leaks next cleaning not sure what model they aere 120mm . Still need 3 more 120mm fans to complete my computers .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> Oh , did not know that about the sso bearing , will avoid them then . Which are the good Noctua bearing/fans then , or are they all prone to leaking . Have 2 noctua going on 3 years on 24/7 and they are still silent , will check for leaks next cleaning not sure what model they aere 120mm . Still need 3 more 120mm fans to complete my computers .


SSO2 bearing is perfect.

What's the price you're looking at spending on each fan? Also, Canadian correct? Also, what case are you putting them in, specifically, where at in the case?

If you have a picture of your rig, that would help.

GeLID Silent 12's would be a good option though.

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=34071&vpn=FN-PX12-15%20%2F%20Silent%2012&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd.&promoid=1268


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Cougar Vortex HDB & Corsair SP/AF Series fans all use HDB's.
> 
> Corsair actually uses a better OEM on their fans, so reliability should be higher.
> 
> As for performance metrics; Corsair's fans are more optimized for different scenarios. On a radiator the SP series will perform better. As a case fan, the AF Series would perform better.
> Corsair does offer Quiet & Performance edition fans as well.


Thanks man.
Going to order soon :3
Why is the Vortex series rated for 300,000 hours?
And sp series are only 45,000?


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> SSO2 bearing is perfect.
> 
> What's the price you're looking at spending on each fan? Also, Canadian correct? Also, what case are you putting them in, specifically, where at in the case?
> If you have a picture of your rig, that would help.
> 
> GeLID Silent 12's would be a good option though.
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=34071&vpn=FN-PX12-15%20%2F%20Silent%2012&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd.&promoid=1268


Thanks was about to buy 2 gelids when I saw the logiysis sf120mm for 14.00 , picked up 2 , finished buying fans , for now .
So sso2 bearing good , sso bearing leaks , hope the noctuas I have are sso2(edit , one is one is old sso , will check often for leaks ) . Now all 3 computers have good quiet fans , one has 2 DC SF80mm exhaust 1 sf120mm intake , other has DC SF140MM exhaust and Noctua 120mm intake and side a P12 and nf f12 pvm , last comp will have 2 DC SF120MM intake front and side and a DC SF140MM exhaust .


----------



## ElevenEleven

I received a Gelid Silent 14 PWM fan today, and my initial impression is that it's a fairly good fan in terms of focused airflow at low noise level, but my fan definitely has a buzzy fan motor up close. I can clearly hear it as far as a foot and a half away. When at full RPM, the fan produces a powerful hum, not unlike Phanteks' 14cm fans. Downvolted, the fan is just about silent (minus the motor noise) while still blowing a good amount of air. I think it's was worth its $14 price, though I would not pay full $20 for it (price on NewEgg). It will be a good silent case airflow fan when downvolted to at most 7V. I cannot attest to its radiator/heatsink cooling properties.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Has anyone tried one of the new Noctua NF-S12A's? After I added a new cooler to my graphics card that exhausts air into the case I need a better rear exhaust than the stock fan that came with my P280. I was considering getting another NF-P12 to match my front intakes but then I saw they just released the new NF-S12A.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Has anyone tried one of the new Noctua NF-S12A's? After I added a new cooler to my graphics card that exhausts air into the case I need a better rear exhaust than the stock fan that came with my P280. I was considering getting another NF-P12 to match my front intakes but then I saw they just released the new NF-S12A.


S12A is pretty nice overall. Just don't slap it on a heatsink.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if you guys could recommend some good 120mm case fans.
> 
> What I'm looking for is : Mostly black (no tacky LEDs), good CFM/dB ratio, reasonably focused airflow, and has to be able to intake from the side without any issues.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> My budget is around $20 (a little over is fine), and I'm looking to mount the fan in the front intake of the Corsair 550D. The special situation in this configuration,is that the fans can only intake from the sides i.e. the front is completely blocked off. This is a huge problem for the Cougar Vortex which I recently bought, so now I'm looking for a suitable replacement.


Bump.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> S12A is pretty nice overall. Just don't slap it on a heatsink.


Bad for heatsinks? Damn...I was planning to slap two onto the Prolimatech MK-26 I just ordered.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Bad for heatsinks? Damn...I was planning to slap two onto the Prolimatech MK-26 I just ordered.


It won't be awful, but there are better fans for the job.

The MK-26 may cause a hiss with the fan though. Due to the fin arrangement.


----------



## ohhgourami

I was thinking about reusing my TY-140s too.

What PWM fans do you recommend? I'm thinking lowest possible noise with good airflow. So Silent Wings 2s?

I hope there is no hissing. SPCR didn't report anything.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I was thinking about reusing my TY-140s too.
> 
> What PWM fans do you recommend? I'm thinking lowest possible noise with good airflow. So Silent Wings 2s?
> 
> I hope there is no hissing. SPCR didn't report anything.


Best of the best, yes Silent Wing 2's.

Though, Noctua S12A's are a close second.


----------



## Mysticode

Yeesh, 140mm Silent Wings 2 are around $30 a pop









If I'd buy two, after tax and shipping, it will be close to the price I paid for my new Fractal Design R4 w/ Window!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Since I have yet to see any of these expensive fans being compared directly, are they really that much better than Gentle Typhoons? The AP-14/15 go on sale at NCIX on a regular basis for $11-12.50, which makes spending $30 on a fan seem rather hard to justify.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Since I have yet to see any of these expensive fans being compared directly, are they really that much better than Gentle Typhoons? The AP-14/15 go on sale at NCIX on a regular basis for $11-12.50, which makes spending $30 on a fan seem rather hard to justify.


You raise a very valid question good sir. Hopefully Mr. Tot can answer


----------



## ivanlabrie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GELID-SILENT-14-cm-140mm-Low-Noise-Silence-Rubber-Mount-PC-Case-Fan-FN-SX14-10-/151005243857?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item23289d29d1

I'm gonna leave this here...


----------



## Mysticode

Is this the newer fan? Or something old?


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's not that new. I just got one from SuperBiiz (PWM version) for $14 with free shipping. It's pretty good when downvolted as a case airflow fan (I described it a couple pages back).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Whoops, my bad...

I meant this one. PWM 4 pin.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Since I have yet to see any of these expensive fans being compared directly, are they really that much better than Gentle Typhoons? The AP-14/15 go on sale at NCIX on a regular basis for $11-12.50, which makes spending $30 on a fan seem rather hard to justify.


Having both SW2 and AP15s, there is no doubt the noise/cooling ratio is better on the SW2. Quieter overall and good for heatsinks. Is $30 for it justifiable? Probably not but it is the best.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whoops, my bad...
> 
> I meant this one. PWM 4 pin.


Bleh, I just bought the non-PWM one you posted









Big deal, can just be downvolted manually, or put into my Fractal's fan controller. Anyone know if there is some sort of in-line fan controller expander? My current one connects up to three fans, but I was thinking maybe there was a way to split off into more?


----------



## adridu59

3pins Y-Splitter


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Having both SW2 and AP15s, there is no doubt the noise/cooling ratio is better on the SW2. Quieter overall and good for heatsinks. Is $30 for it justifiable? Probably not but it is the best.


Considering the specs on the SW2 indicate 1500 RPM, I would think that they're more closely comparable to an AP-14. Can't speak for noise/performance differences, but I have quite a few AP-14s in several PCs running at full speed and find them damn near inaudible.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> 3pins Y-Splitter


Does voltage matter here? Won't overload the splitter or cut the voltage down the split?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Considering the specs on the SW2 indicate 1500 RPM, I would think that they're more closely comparable to an AP-14. Can't speak for noise/performance differences, but I have quite a few AP-14s in several PCs running at full speed and find them damn near inaudible.


I've had the AP-15 at ~1500rpm and although quiet for 1500rpm, it was far from inaudible. I have a hard time believing a few AP-14s at full speed is near inaudible but who knows... SW2 is right near inaudible with pretty good airflow.

I'd get another pair if it weren't for the ridiculous shipping NCIX demands. I wish newegg or amazon carried them with free shipping (shoprunner and prime membership)...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I've had the AP-15 at ~1500rpm and although quiet for 1500rpm, it was far from inaudible. I have a hard time believing a few AP-14s at full speed is near inaudible but who knows... SW2 is right near inaudible with pretty good airflow.
> 
> I'd get another pair if it weren't for the ridiculous shipping NCIX demands. I wish newegg or amazon carried them with free shipping (shoprunner and prime membership)...


AP-14s at full speed are anything but inaudible. I own 6 of them, and I run 4 on an H100i radiator (at 800RPM for complete silence) and one as a case exhaust fan, also downvolted for silence. I start to hear them at around 900RPM in a quiet room.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I've had the AP-15 at ~1500rpm and although quiet for 1500rpm, it was far from inaudible. I have a hard time believing a few AP-14s at full speed is near inaudible but who knows... SW2 is right near inaudible with pretty good airflow.
> 
> I'd get another pair if it weren't for the ridiculous shipping NCIX demands. I wish newegg or amazon carried them with free shipping (shoprunner and prime membership)...


Right now I have 2 AP-14s in my case running at full speed as a bottom intake and rear exhaust , 3 AP-15s on a fan controller at ~800 RPM as front intakes and top exhaust, and ULNA NF-P14/NF-P12 on my D14 at ~900 RPM. The only thing I can hear is my GPU. Can't wait to replace its cooler with an H60 this weekend.

NCIX shipping is expensive but I have bought over $50 worth of GTs with friends when they were on sale, so shipping was free. My AP-14s were $11.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Right now I have 2 AP-14s in my case running at full speed as a bottom intake and rear exhaust , 3 AP-15s on a fan controller at ~800 RPM as front intakes and top exhaust, and ULNA NF-P14/NF-P12 on my D14 at ~900 RPM. The only thing I can hear is my GPU. Can't wait to replace its cooler with an H60 this weekend.
> 
> NCIX shipping is expensive but I have bought over $50 worth of GTs with friends when they were on sale, so shipping was free. My AP-14s were $11.


You have a very high noise floor then...


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> You have a very high noise floor then...


That is not entirely improbable. Welcome to urban apartment living?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Does voltage matter here? Won't overload the splitter or cut the voltage down the split?


Check the fan ratings in a (amperage). Multiply the A value for 12v and you get the total watts consumed, try not to go over the rated wattage for the fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> That is not entirely improbable. Welcome to urban apartment living?


Same here...pair that with an old fridge that keeps humming at a low freq and you would consider my 120x38 fan at 700rpm inaudible like I do.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I live in a busy city myself, but my apartment is in a quiet corner, so my bedroom is especially very quiet. I can hear my fridge and a power generator box outside. Sometimes I miss being next to a busy road, because all the small sounds from my computer are now noticeable =/ When I speak of truly silent by my current standard, it would be AP-14s at 800RPM on a radiator around a meter away. Noctua NF-S12B ULN at full blast are silent. NF-F12PWM has a very noticeable hum at max RPM and is non-silent up to medium RPM range. Makes picking good fans a real pain! I'm glad I got my Fractal Design R4 case







The loudest things in it at idle are H100i pump (a bit of a tonal pulsating sound) and my reference graphics card fan at 15% of max RPM (slight buzz).


----------



## Mysticode

I wonder if I'd hear the h100i pump inside a Fractal R4 case... hmm. Come on Haswell, come out faster so I can get my build going!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Since I have yet to see any of these expensive fans being compared directly, are they really that much better than Gentle Typhoons? The AP-14/15 go on sale at NCIX on a regular basis for $11-12.50, which makes spending $30 on a fan seem rather hard to justify.


Depends if you want awesome silence or not. There's a point of diminishing returns all the time; but that's with everything.

Why get a GTX 680 when you could just go down to med in some games and still get 60 FPS with a HD7870? It's just one of those things, you pay more to get more with some products. But value for your money isn't strong in the high end.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends if you want awesome silence or not. There's a point of diminishing returns all the time; but that's with everything.
> 
> Why get a GTX 680 when you could just go down to med in some games and still get 60 FPS with a HD7870? It's just one of those things, you pay more to get more with some products. But value for your money isn't strong in the high end.


My point was based on the fact that I've never seen a study giving a direct comparison with GT fans, that actually showed them to have worse performance and sound characteristics than the competition.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> My point was based on the fact that I've never seen a study giving a direct comparison with GT fans, that actually showed them to have worse performance and sound characteristics than the competition.


GT's don't make much airflow noise based on the design, which is why people say they are quiet. Personally, I've used the AP-14 and 15 and they both had a super annoying motor hum that drove me nuts, I could hear it from the next room as it was just the right pitch. However, I did just buy the AP-45's which are the newest ones, and they do not seem to suffer from that humming problem. I have 8 of them on my rads and at 1200RPM I can not hear them unless I put my head right up to the case. Good enough for me, my whole machine makes around the noise of a gently breeze and I'm happy with it.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> My point was based on the fact that I've never seen a study giving a direct comparison with GT fans, that actually showed them to have worse performance and sound characteristics than the competition.


Not sure why but GTs are touted as some godly fan on OCN. GTs aren't anywhere near the best fan, but very far from being a bad fan. GTs are kind of an older generation fan that was made very well compared to the rest.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Not sure why but GTs are touted as some godly fan on OCN. GTs aren't anywhere near the best fan, but very far from being a bad fan. GTs are kind of an older generation fan that was made very well compared to the rest.


I don't blindly follow the advice of other people, there are plenty of reviews that show just what a good balance of cooling and quiet sound they offer. These are some of the more extensive comparisons I've found:
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/120mm_and_140mm_fan_comparison,19.html and
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2010/11/04/120mm-fan-testing-on-an-mcr120-radiator-round-6-summary/ (this one's a little old).

Also, Ehume's testing showed them to be excellent performers. In my personal experience they have been better than any other fan I've tried. I find their sound signature to be far less objectionable than other popular models. Granted, I do not have experience with fans selling for >$20 but I haven't actually seen a review where any of them were worth paying more for. The fact that GTs can be purchased for so cheap on sale, when other high-end fans normally go for more, sealed the deal for me.

With that said, I'm completely open to trying something else if I should see a reason to do so. I was merely pointing out the fact that I have yet to come across reviews that really show other fans to be that much better using objective data. From what I have seen, other fans are generally a compromise in either cooling or sound.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Does voltage matter here? Won't overload the splitter or cut the voltage down the split?


Voltage is the same across the circuit, you just have to supply enough amperage for all fans. Should be fine here.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Voltage is the same across the circuit, you just have to supply enough amperage for all fans. Should be fine here.


So just have a normal amperage power supply and I'd be fine I guess. So just why away from the 300W power supplies?


----------



## ivanlabrie

You could use a 300w psu if it's modern and high end anyway...depends on the rest of the components. Unless you use fans like mine (39w each), you won't have a problem cause of fan power draw.


----------



## Mysticode

Yikes! Your fans are 39w each... wow. Didn't know they draw that much power.

I'd be using Fractal R2 140mm fans, and those two Gelid Silent 140mm I ordered.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Yikes! Your fans are 39w each... wow. Didn't know they draw that much power.
> 
> I'd be using Fractal R2 140mm fans, and those two Gelid Silent 140mm I ordered.


Mine are 3.3a rated fans...220cfm and 5300rpm. Most fans are nowhere near close to that so don't worry!








Just read the rating on the sticker and multiply the a value by 12v to get the real wattage. If your mobo headers can handle them you won't need a controller, just read the manual for that info and the labels for the amperage.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> My point was based on the fact that I've never seen a study giving a direct comparison with GT fans, that actually showed them to have worse performance and sound characteristics than the competition.


I'll put it this way, since I don't wanna dig out data or give spoilers.

Certain fans have the same or better static pressure, produce more air, and are a tad quieter.

That doesn't mean GT's are bad though. Since some of those fans cost $20-30 USD. For a single fan. GT's you can pick up for $15-18, so almost half the price of some of the high end fans.

GT's are not "Godly" fans. They're just a good balanced offering that most folks can use in a multiple of situations, and an easy recommendation since the build quality & product are very consistent due to their server oriented nature.

That's one thing you'll find about Nidec, Delta, Panaflo (Panasonic, NMB-Mat, Matushiita), & Sanyo Denki (San Ace) fans, they are consistent products. As these are OEMs/ODMs who primarily focus on products for the server market. High Reliability and consistent performance & build quality.

Which again, is part of the reason GT's were originally so highly regarded.


----------



## jerry66

i read somewhere that a sleeve bearing fan needs periodic maintenance . What would that be ? Why would they say this about sleeve bearing , why not ball or other bearings ?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> i read somewhere that a sleeve bearing fan needs periodic maintenance . What would that be ? Why would they say this about sleeve bearing , why not ball or other bearings ?


Sleeve bearings are flat concentric rings, the oil that lubricated them can dry up or push out the sides. Ball bearings use grease inside of races sealed with rubber, plastic, or metal and generally do not dry out unless you damage the seals.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> i read somewhere that a sleeve bearing fan needs periodic maintenance . What would that be ? Why would they say this about sleeve bearing , why not ball or other bearings ?


As Scorpion said above me, it all has to do with the bearing design.

Like wise, Ehume wrote a nice guide about how to re-lubricate your sleeve bearing fans.

Rifle Bearings can also use this treatment.

I honestly wouldn't worry about doing this except maybe once a year or so. If you're a water cooling guy who cleans his setup once every 3 months, you could also do it then.

The principle is the same as your car engine though. The oil gets used & evaporates out of the bearing, so it needs replacing for continued smooth operation.


----------



## jerry66

Thanks , guess a bit more work to do every few months . Any brand or type oi; you can recommend ? Any synthetic oils for fans ? They've worked well in my cars and bikes over the last 30 years , might as well use in the computer


----------



## Tator Tot

Singer oil, easy to get, not expensive.


----------



## ohhgourami

NF-S12A finally up on amazon! The PWM version is being sold for a ridiculous $30 though...


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Thanks for the heads up, I just ordered the FLX version for $22.95. It said only 1 left so hopefully I got it.

EDIT: It now says out of stock so it looks like I got the last one. Looks like the next shipment will be in on the 8th.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'll put it this way, since I don't wanna dig out data or give spoilers.
> Certain fans have the same or better static pressure, produce more air, and are a tad quieter.
> 
> That doesn't mean GT's are bad though. Since some of those fans cost $20-30 USD. For a single fan. GT's you can pick up for $15-18, so almost half the price of some of the high end fans.
> 
> GT's are not "Godly" fans. They're just a good balanced offering that most folks can use in a multiple of situations, and an easy recommendation since the build quality & product are very consistent due to their server oriented nature.
> 
> That's one thing you'll find about Nidec, Delta, Panaflo (Panasonic, NMB-Mat, Matushiita), & Sanyo Denki (San Ace) fans, they are consistent products. As these are OEMs/ODMs who primarily focus on products for the server market. High Reliability and consistent performance & build quality.
> Which again, is part of the reason GT's were originally so highly regarded.


Fair enough, I definitely look forward to the testing data when you're ready to release it. At least I can say that my GTs were a good value at $11 and $12.50 a piece.


----------



## DBEAU

Hi guys, I'd like a quick recommendation. I have 4 cougar vortex 140mm's on my rads at full blast. I'd like a high airflow 140mm to put on the back of the case to exhaust all the hot air and match the noise of the cougars.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hi guys, I'd like a quick recommendation. I have 4 cougar vortex 140mm's on my rads at full blast. I'd like a high airflow 140mm to put on the back of the case to exhaust all the hot air and match the noise of the cougars.


Just get another Vortex Hyper-Spin, they're not expensive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553004


----------



## Mysticode

I would just like to thank you Sir Tot for your efforts in all of this benchmarking/result compilation.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just get another Vortex Hyper-Spin, they're not expensive.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553004


Any difference between Turbine and Hyper-Spin?


----------



## MiwaPi

Thanks for this guide Tator. I hope you get the chance to do a overview of the Silverstone Air Penetrator 123s sometime.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=402&area=en

Have only found one review so far but it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## ohhgourami

Prices for the NF-S12A PWM model dropped in price on amazon! $23 sounds more like it! TAKE THAT NCIX!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Any difference between Turbine and Hyper-Spin?


Turbine & Vortex Hyper-Spin fans use the same bearing. The difference is the Vortex fans have the custom frames with the vibration dampening corners as well as the notches in the frame to focus airflow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiwaPi*
> 
> Thanks for this guide Tator. I hope you get the chance to do a overview of the Silverstone Air Penetrator 123s sometime.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=402&area=en
> 
> Have only found one review so far but it looks pretty interesting.


I have no faith in that design. Previous experience with similar designs have lead to nothing but disappointment. Though, I don't have the cash to buy another $20 fan.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Prices for the NF-S12A PWM model dropped in price on amazon! $23 sounds more like it! TAKE THAT NCIX!


Noctua sells their products direct via Amazon, with a smaller margin than what NCIX can do (Amazon = lots of products sold = lower margins). NCIX will also have more overhead costs than Amazon.com


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Noctua sells their products direct via Amazon, with a smaller margin than what NCIX can do (Amazon = lots of products sold = lower margins). NCIX will also have more overhead costs than Amazon.com


NCIX's prices are competitive especially when things go on sale, BUT the shipping is ridiculous. $9 to ship a fan to me when I live within 100 miles. My hometown is actually <10miles from their warehouse and it's still $9 to ship a fan.


----------



## Mysticode

I guess they set some minimums on shipping... what they SHOULD do though (but it would probably be hard) is pull a Newegg and offer free shipping on certain weights if you spend over $25.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I guess they set some minimums on shipping... what they SHOULD do though (but it would probably be hard) is pull a Newegg and offer free shipping on certain weights if you spend over $25.


Unfortunately, it looks like they've already gone in the opposite direction. Just several months back it used to be free shipping for order under $50, now it's $100.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Unfortunately, it looks like they've already gone in the opposite direction. Just several months back it used to be free shipping for order under $50, now it's $100.


What a shame









Luckily I do not live too far away from the Langley NCIX store (15 min drive or so). I normally pick up from there or from the Richmond location.


----------



## ohhgourami

Actually, it used to be free shipping for orders over $50, now they raised it to $100. $50 wasn't too outrageous since you could always buy a filler, but $100 is too much. Not to mention your shipping address has to match billing address.

I have Shoprunner and Prime so I absolutely love newegg and amazon. I don't know why NCIX doesn't do Shoprunner (conflicts with newegg?)

Can't wait to attach these S12A's to my MK-26


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> NCIX's prices are competitive especially when things go on sale, BUT the shipping is ridiculous. $9 to ship a fan to me when I live within 100 miles. My hometown is actually <10miles from their warehouse and it's still $9 to ship a fan.


Unfortunately NCIX's shipping policies leave a lot to be desired. If you're not buying $100+ worth of items, it's usually cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Actually, it used to be free shipping for orders over $50, now they raised it to $100. $50 wasn't too outrageous since you could always buy a filler, but $100 is too much. Not to mention your shipping address has to match billing address.
> 
> I have Shoprunner and Prime so I absolutely love newegg and amazon. I don't know why NCIX doesn't do Shoprunner (conflicts with newegg?)
> 
> Can't wait to attach these S12A's to my MK-26


Lucky American with your crazy shipping >.>

Now Amazon AND Google and trying to make same day shipping happen. Man American just loved consumerism so much


----------



## Goomayo

Just got my Lepa 70D. I honestly think I prefer it to my SP120's while also being a worthy alternative to the AP-15 (running all three at 8v). I guess i've been swayed by it's cheaper cost and im surprised more manufacturers dont ship fans with these 3 step molex adapters (12v. 7v and 5v). Thanks for mentioning this fan, it was a bit of a risk trying what I consider an unknown brand but im glad I did


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goomayo*
> 
> Just got my Lepa 70D. I honestly think I prefer it to my SP120's while also being a worthy alternative to the AP-15 (running all three at 8v). I guess i've been swayed by it's cheaper cost and im surprised more manufacturers dont ship fans with these 3 step molex adapters (12v. 7v and 5v). Thanks for mentioning this fan, it was a bit of a risk trying what I consider an unknown brand but im glad I did


Lepa is a sub-brand of EcomasterTek who is the parent brand of Enermax.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hey guys, should I get a Cougar Vortex (1200RPM version) or a Silverstone AP122 if I'm looking for a fan that moves a lot of air in a concentrated cone?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not sure, I haven't heard good things, noise wise, regarding the Silverstone fans in general.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey guys, should I get a Cougar Vortex (1200RPM version) or a Silverstone AP122 if I'm looking for a fan that moves a lot of air in a concentrated cone?


Cougar.

Noctua's Focus Flow F12 PWM is the best option though.


----------



## iatacs19

Got a Gelid Silent 120mm PWM to try on my Megahalems, it's working nicely and so quiet. I am pretty surprised that such a cheap fan can be so good. I was weary of PWM fans after a bad experience with noisy Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans.

I am debating whether to use the seconds Gelid PWM as a pull on the Megahalems since the temps and noise are acceptable with a single fan.

Now I am thinking about replacing my 2 x AP-13 and 1 x AP-14 case fans with these Gelids since the Gene V can control PWM on all headers...


----------



## Tator Tot

Move the current fan to a pull position on your heatsink and check to make sure it doesn't make any obtuse noise.

Unlike a radiator, a heatsink isn't symmetrical most of the time. So pull & push can have different sound profiles.

With a second fan, you won't see a huge drop in temps though.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Move the current fan to a pull position on your heatsink and check to make sure it doesn't make any obtuse noise.
> Unlike a radiator, a heatsink isn't symmetrical most of the time. So pull & push can have different sound profiles.
> 
> With a second fan, you won't see a huge drop in temps though.


I have it as push now on the megahalems, is it better to have it as pull? I already have an exhaust fan right behind it.

It's setup just like this except for the different mobo:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I have it as push now on the megahalems, is it better to have it as pull? I already have an exhaust fan right behind it.
> 
> It's setup just like this except for the different mobo:


Push vs Pull doesn't change much, the whole point in switching the fan is to check for any sound anomalies which may pop up.

That way, you can know if your fan makes an odd noise in the pull position, before you spend money on another one. Just to have no use for it.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Push vs Pull doesn't change much, the whole point in switching the fan is to check for any sound anomalies which may pop up.
> 
> That way, you can know if your fan makes an odd noise in the pull position, before you spend money on another one. Just to have no use for it.


Gotcha!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Got a Gelid Silent 120mm PWM to try on my Megahalems, it's working nicely and so quiet. I am pretty surprised that such a cheap fan can be so good. I was weary of PWM fans after a bad experience with noisy Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans.
> 
> I am debating whether to use the seconds Gelid PWM as a pull on the Megahalems since the temps and noise are acceptable with a single fan.
> 
> Now I am thinking about replacing my 2 x AP-13 and 1 x AP-14 case fans with these Gelids since the Gene V can control PWM on all headers...


Aren't Gelid's average fans for heatsinks? (static pressure)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Aren't Gelid's average fans for heatsinks? (static pressure)


Megahalem's along with all other top of the line heatsinks on the market, are low density options.

Thus, static pressure is not as important as airflow.

With that said, GeLID's are your middle of the road option. With a similar blade design & characteristics to Yate Loon fans. Meaning, you have good a good balance between all three major attributes. Airflow, noise, & static pressure.


----------



## ohhgourami

Installed the NF-S12A PWMs today and I must say they are a solid fan. I'd say they are probably the best 120mm quiet case fan. Really hard to decide between these and the SW2 actually.

Either way, Noctua has really impressed me with the NF-A15 and S12A. I've been very disappointed by all their other fans but these I like A LOT!

Looks like I'm completely done with any type of PC hardware til Haswell is released. Now that my rig is so inaudible at idle, I can hear the PSU buzz. I'll replace that as well









Still looking forward to the fan reviews from you, Tator Tot!


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I too installed my Noctua NF-S12A FLX yesterday. I used it to replace my stock rear exhaust in my Antec P280. Both the stock fan and the Noctua spin at 1200rpm but not only does the Noctua push a lot more air (hand test), it is much quieter as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've railed against Noctua in the past, but these new generation of SSO2 bearing fans seem to be a great step forward for them.


----------



## CattleCorn

Tator, what can you recommend for radiator fans for a UT60 and XT45? Color scheme is orange and white.


----------



## dumafourlife

I've gone through over 60 pages of this thread lol. I just got too tired to look more but I do have a couple questions. I'm looking for case fans for my enermax fulmo gt. I'm going to run 3 fans up top, 2 in front, 1 in rear. This case can allow me to run 140mm or 120mm in my stated configuration. My questions are,

1. Would running running all 120mm or 140mm be better for airflow and low noise?

2. I'm looking at the Gelids silent series( in either 120mm/140mm) or the sycthe slipstreams(120mm), which of the those would be good for my 1st question?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I've railed against Noctua in the past, but these new generation of SSO2 bearing fans seem to be a great step forward for them.


Yeah, I bashed on their P-series pretty hard after finding out how mediocre they were upon getting the NH-D14. Very pissed at Noctua for the specs and the misinformation that was spread here on how "quiet" it was supposed to be.

People who claim the stock 212+ fan as quiet are even worse. That fan is complete and utter garbage.

Lots of buyer's remorse from me!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Yeah, I bashed on their P-series pretty hard after finding out how mediocre they were upon getting the NH-D14. Very pissed at Noctua for the specs and the misinformation that was spread here on how "quiet" it was supposed to be.
> 
> People who claim the stock 212+ fan as quiet are even worse. That fan is complete and utter garbage.
> 
> Lots of buyer's remorse from me!


Yeah, I keep hearing people reccomending that Coolermaster fan, which SUCKS!
I like the noise profile of my 120x38 fan at 1500rpm, pretty quiet, almost inaudible inside my case.
I'll be getting some Gelid fans it seems, not sure if I should go for 140 or 120mm ones though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Tator, what can you recommend for radiator fans for a UT60 and XT45? Color scheme is orange and white.


Vortex HDB 120mm PWM models. $10/each. They're black & orange, but the frames would not be hard to paint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> I've gone through over 60 pages of this thread lol. I just got too tired to look more but I do have a couple questions. I'm looking for case fans for my enermax fulmo gt. I'm going to run 3 fans up top, 2 in front, 1 in rear. This case can allow me to run 140mm or 120mm in my stated configuration. My questions are,
> 
> 1. Would running running all 120mm or 140mm be better for airflow and low noise?
> 
> 2. I'm looking at the Gelids silent series( in either 120mm/140mm) or the sycthe slipstreams(120mm), which of the those would be good for my 1st question?


Slipstream's are not worth their price. Get the GeLIDs.

Silent 12 vs Silent 14; 14's will be quieter and produce more airflow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> People who claim the stock 212+ fan as quiet are even worse. That fan is complete and utter garbage.


The BladeMaster 120mm fans are actually the best fan Cooler Master has made, so far. Though it's not quiet, it's definitely high in the performance characteristics.


----------



## dumafourlife

Thanks tator tot!


----------



## Phenomanator53

Any one know if the Wing 12 PL's are are actually their so called 'nanoflux" bearing? there is a very faint bearing or motor ticking at low RPM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Any one know if the Wing 12 PL's are are actually their so called 'nanoflux" bearing? there is a very faint bearing or motor ticking at low RPM.


Yes, their nanoflux bearing is a proprietary design similar in nature to Enermax's twister bearing and in some regards, to a fluid dynamic bearing.

As for that motor noise / ticking you're hearing, if you've popped the blades off before, you could have gotten some debree in the bearing and it could be causing the noise.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Vortex HDB 120mm PWM models. $10/each. They're black & orange, but the frames would not be hard to paint.


Tator, why PWM? I have never used a PWM fan before. Can all those radiator fans really run off one mobo header?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Tator, why PWM? I have never used a PWM fan before. Can all those radiator fans really run off one mobo header?


PWM fans generally have more finite control than voltage based control methods. Depends on the fan though.

Those Vortex HDB PWM fans are rated at 0.31A; most motherboard PWM headers can take a 1A load. Though, the maximum load you would have to look up in your manual.

Most enthusiast boards have more than 1 PWM fan header though. And all PWM headers on boards are controllable through software. So you would just need some splitter cables.

Even if you had only 1 header and your fans sucked up too much power for that one header; you could use a cable like this one, so that they would just get power from a Molex connector but PWM signal from the board for control.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> PWM fans generally have more finite control than voltage based control methods. Depends on the fan though.
> 
> Those Vortex HDB PWM fans are rated at 0.31A; most motherboard PWM headers can take a 1A load. Though, the maximum load you would have to look up in your manual.
> 
> Most enthusiast boards have more than 1 PWM fan header though. And all PWM headers on boards are controllable through software. So you would just need some splitter cables.
> Even if you had only 1 header and your fans sucked up too much power for that one header; you could use a cable like this one, so that they would just get power from a Molex connector but PWM signal from the board for control.


Rock on, thanks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> So someone was kind enough to send me some Phobya Nano-G fans.
> 
> I've found out something rather interesting. These fans happen to be the same fans as the GeLID Wing 12 & Wing 14 fans.


If I'm not mistaken, Phobya uses Gelid as their OEM for their fans over in EU.


----------



## jerry66

What is hydro bearing , the new deepcool 140 now has hydro bearing instead of 2 ball bearing like it says on newegg page , is that the reason for the price drop ?
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999046
All my other deepcool fans say 2 ball bearing ,


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> What is hydro bearing , the new deepcool 140 now has hydro bearing instead of 2 ball bearing like it says on newegg page , is that the reason for the price drop ?
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999046
> All my other deepcool fans say 2 ball bearing ,


Hydro is basically an FDB from what I gathered.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> What is hydro bearing , the new deepcool 140 now has hydro bearing instead of 2 ball bearing like it says on newegg page , is that the reason for the price drop ?
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999046
> All my other deepcool fans say 2 ball bearing ,


It's still a 2BB, what DeepCool calls a "Hydro Bearing" is just a sleeve bearing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Hydro is basically an FDB from what I gathered.


Not the case, and never assume than an FDB actually is an FDB unless you can inspect the fan yourself or you have a credible source.


----------



## Mysticode

Just an FYI to you fans of fans, NCIX just got in Antec's new lineup of true quiet fans.

Here is a damn nice looking white one. Tempted to buy it to test out:

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=81261&vpn=True%20Quiet%20Pro%20120%20White&manufacture=Antec


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's still a 2BB, what DeepCool calls a "Hydro Bearing" is just a sleeve bearing.


I don't understand that you say it's still a 2 BB fan , but on the box it states hydro bearing , and you say deepcool cals a sleeve bearing a " hydro bearing " , so the UF 140 is a cheap sure not to last sleeve bearing now ? Really not happy , those sleeve bearing fans always start making noise 6 months after install . All my comps run 24/7 and tend to heat up as they are hard at work .


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Just an FYI to you fans of fans, NCIX just got in Antec's new lineup of true quiet fans.
> 
> Here is a damn nice looking white one. Tempted to buy it to test out:
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=81261&vpn=True%20Quiet%20Pro%20120%20White&manufacture=Antec


Look at the static pressure...


----------



## Mysticode

They are case fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Just an FYI to you fans of fans, NCIX just got in Antec's new lineup of true quiet fans.
> 
> Here is a damn nice looking white one. Tempted to buy it to test out:
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=81261&vpn=True%20Quiet%20Pro%20120%20White&manufacture=Antec


That's the same True Quiet Pro I've tested in this round-up. Basically just a sleeve bearing, but damn quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> I don't understand that you say it's still a 2 BB fan , but on the box it states hydro bearing , and you say deepcool cals a sleeve bearing a " hydro bearing " , so the UF 140 is a cheap sure not to last sleeve bearing now ? Really not happy , those sleeve bearing fans always start making noise 6 months after install . All my comps run 24/7 and tend to heat up as they are hard at work .


My guy at Deep Cool said that they all should be 2BB fans if you bought a SF or UF series fan. That the box might have a misprint on it.


----------



## jerry66

Okay , thanks . It sure is the heaviest 140mm fan I have , must weigh double or more the oem fan it's replacing . So far it's as good as the 120mm , dead silent and move huge amounts of air .
Hope your contact is right about the bearing , don't want to be changing fans again for 3-4 years .


----------



## dumafourlife

Tater tot, how do you feel about the Enermax tb silence in the 140 flavor?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> Tater tot, how do you feel about the Enermax tb silence in the 140 flavor?


Average fan, not dead silent but pretty damn silent. Just middle of the road airflow & static pressure.


----------



## Elohim

For the money you get a good bearing though imo


----------



## Tator Tot

Yup, thought the T.B. Silence 120mm's are awful due to the HALO Frame & Batwing blades.


----------



## dumafourlife

^so the 140 is definitely better? I opted for the 140 tb silence as my case fan just to try them out. If not have to pick up some gelid silent 140's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> ^so the 140 is definitely better? I opted for the 140 tb silence as my case fan just to try them out. If not have to pick up some gelid silent 140's


Silent 140's look better on paper, but the T.B. Silence 140's are definitely not awful.


----------



## dumafourlife

So interesting how the blade design can really affect air flow.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm fans are now on NCIX--currently on a brief $22 per fan sale (down from $25). They also carry the 140mm fans, but those are $30 per fan, their power supplies, and a couple of CPU coolers.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm fans are now on NCIX--currently on a brief $22 per fan sale (down from $25). They also carry the 140mm fans, but those are $30 per fan, their power supplies, and a couple of CPU coolers.


And pay $9 domestic shipping even if it's for one fan...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, I miss their free shipping on $50+ orders. But if anyone's ordering something from there already to make $100+, it might be worth it.


----------



## Tator Tot

You could just pick up a new power supply. BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P10 550w is an excellent guy.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You could just pick up a new power supply. BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P10 550w is an excellent guy.


Wow, that's one of a sweet PSU, although really expensive.


----------



## ohhgourami

That IS a nice PSU. I'm debating on whether to get one of those or a Seasonic 660XP Platinum. It's not even about the fan noise anymore; it's about the electric buzzing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> That IS a nice PSU. I'm debating on whether to get one of those or a Seasonic 660XP Platinum. It's not even about the fan noise anymore; it's about the electric buzzing.


BeQuiet definitely has all sound characteristics covered. The Seasonic is an overall nicer unit, but the FSP made Be Quiet unit is quite superb.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> BeQuiet definitely has all sound characteristics covered. The Seasonic is an overall nicer unit, but the FSP made Be Quiet unit is quite superb.


Read the SPCR SS Platinum Fanless review again and seems like it's as quiet as they come. Seems like it still has a slight buzz which should bother 1% of users. Sadly I probably fall into that 1%. I am the 1%


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Read the SPCR SS Platinum Fanless review again and seems like it's as quiet as they come. Seems like it still has a slight buzz which should bother 1% of users. Sadly I probably fall into that 1%. I am the 1%


It doesn't effect all units, just a small percent of them.

BeQuiet has more stringent quality check points for those sort of aspects. Them & Nexus seem to be the hard hitters in the quiet PSU business.

Seasonic, SuperFlower made units, some Enhance made Silverstone & Zalman units, as well as some Antec units. Most Enermax units are quiet. Some of the Lepa units are as well.


----------



## libreorca

Which 120/140 mm fan you would suggest for *intake fan* that is *ultra quiet* but still moving considerable amount of air.

I tried SP120 but dissatisfied with it's noise (even with low noise adapter), i'm going to return those and now searching replacement.

Maybe the only one choice left is only Noctua fans, i kinda hate it's color







, but if there is no other option....

I can't get gelid / cougar fans here, and gentle typhoon cost more than noctua NF-A14 (new noctua fan)
TY-140 can't fit (because of it's weird size).

Cost probably won't matter that much for me (as long as it is not 30USD++ fan







).

----

More info, my case is NZXT 810 and the fans will be installed at the front of the case.



^ Noisy


----------



## Phenomanator53

anyone know if my Antec High Current Pro 750W is a quality unit? i haven't seen other people with it. BTW the fan in it is a 4-wire ADDA 135mm 9blade DBB fan. i paid $AUD230 for it so i hope i havent been ripped off !

The OEM seems to be Delta electronics as stated in one of the few reviews


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> anyone know if my Antec High Current Pro 750W is a quality unit? i haven't seen other people with it. BTW the fan in it is a 4-wire ADDA 135mm 9blade DBB fan. i paid $AUD230 for it so i hope i havent been ripped off !
> 
> The OEM seems to be Delta electronics as stated in one of the few reviews


That is a nice unit. I think you probably could have gotten a nicer unit at that price like a Seasonic X-750 Gold. The 760W Platinum actually goes for ~180USD and I think it's the highest quality series available.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> anyone know if my Antec High Current Pro 750W is a quality unit? i haven't seen other people with it. BTW the fan in it is a 4-wire ADDA 135mm 9blade DBB fan. i paid $AUD230 for it so i hope i havent been ripped off !
> 
> The OEM seems to be Delta electronics as stated in one of the few reviews


Reviews (you can skim to conclusions, if you'd like):
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-High-Current-Pro-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1632
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/HCP_750W/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *libreorca*
> 
> Which 120/140 mm fan you would suggest for *intake fan* that is *ultra quiet* but still moving considerable amount of air.
> 
> More info, my case is NZXT 810 and the fans will be installed at the front of the case.
> 
> ^ Noisy


With that info, I'd just go A14 FLX and be done with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> anyone know if my Antec High Current Pro 750W is a quality unit? i haven't seen other people with it. BTW the fan in it is a 4-wire ADDA 135mm 9blade DBB fan. i paid $AUD230 for it so i hope i havent been ripped off !
> 
> The OEM seems to be Delta electronics as stated in one of the few reviews


Solid unit. Don't feel ripped off, you got one of the best.


----------



## libreorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> With that info, I'd just go A14 FLX and be done with it.


Thanks for your advice, it seems that only noctua that meets those requirements







.








Nice thread


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *libreorca*
> 
> Thanks for your advice, it seems that only noctua that meets those requirements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thread


The only other option is the Silent Wing 2's; but they hit that upper price bracket at the moment since NCIX US is the only ones to have them right now.

That'll change in the future, they were just the first at the moment.


----------



## Mysticode

Side comment to earlier PSU conversation, I am awaiting for Corsair to drop a 660i PSU. 760i is more than I need


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Side comment to earlier PSU conversation, I am awaiting for Corsair to drop a 660i PSU. 760i is more than I need


Cost reasons, they most likely won't.

That kind of DSP design won't scale down well. Your best hope would be an AX660 Platinum. Though, the XP660 from Seasonic would be the same thing. Even comes with all black cables like Corsair normally includes.


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *libreorca*
> 
> Which 120/140 mm fan you would suggest for *intake fan* that is *ultra quiet* but still moving considerable amount of air.
> 
> I tried SP120 but dissatisfied with it's noise (even with low noise adapter), i'm going to return those and now searching replacement.
> 
> Maybe the only one choice left is only Noctua fans, i kinda hate it's color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but if there is no other option....
> 
> I can't get gelid / cougar fans here, and gentle typhoon cost more than noctua NF-A14 (new noctua fan)
> TY-140 can't fit (because of it's weird size).
> 
> Cost probably won't matter that much for me (as long as it is not 30USD++ fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> ----
> 
> More info, my case is NZXT 810 and the fans will be installed at the front of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Noisy


What make are the SP120 that make to much noise ?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Cost reasons, they most likely won't.
> 
> That kind of DSP design won't scale down well. Your best hope would be an AX660 Platinum. Though, the XP660 from Seasonic would be the same thing. Even comes with all black cables like Corsair normally includes.


Gotcha!

I thought perhaps the link integration to the newer Corsair would be a benefit, but I am not sure what benefits it really provides to a PSU to warrant the extra cost.

The one thing I for sure want, is a modular PSU at Platinum efficiency. I would also most likely be buying extension Bitfenix coloured cables, as the replacement cables from Corsair are not worth the steep price in my opinion.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> I thought perhaps the link integration to the newer Corsair would be a benefit, but I am not sure what benefits it really provides to a PSU to warrant the extra cost.
> 
> The one thing I for sure want, is a modular PSU at Platinum efficiency. I would also most likely be buying extension Bitfenix coloured cables, as the replacement cables from Corsair are not worth the steep price in my opinion.


Then as Tator said the Seasonic 660XP is your best option - $119 at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VV56U8/


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Noctua sells their products direct via Amazon, with a smaller margin than what NCIX can do (Amazon = lots of products sold = lower margins). NCIX will also have more overhead costs than Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX's prices are competitive especially when things go on sale, BUT the shipping is ridiculous. $9 to ship a fan to me when I live within 100 miles. My hometown is actually <10miles from their warehouse and it's still $9 to ship a fan.
Click to expand...

Have you ever shipped something through a post office? It's $9 no matter what you order. Amazon takes huge losses on the shipping in order to pull off the free shipping for customers. IIRC they had a $40mil net loss last year


----------



## Mysticode

Well what are your guys' thoughts on potential benefits of the i series of Corsair PSUs?


----------



## Elohim

There are non really....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well what are your guys' thoughts on potential benefits of the i series of Corsair PSUs?


Not worth the cost premium. Normal AX Series units have a better fan anyways, besides the AX1200.


----------



## Mysticode

Guess I just got glamoured by Platinum efficiency power supplies, where I stopped considering the normal AX line. I love the red/black theme on them though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Guess I just got glamoured by Platinum efficiency power supplies, where I stopped considering the normal AX line. I love the red/black theme on them though.


Well they have the older AX Gold units and newer AX Platinum units.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well what are your guys' thoughts on potential benefits of the i series of Corsair PSUs?


Only BSODs or a less stable system. When they work, they're great, but the Link software has caused nothing but headaches for quite a few people in here and on other enthusiast forums. Personally, I wouldn't buy anything Corsair with the Link software. I'd still grab the H100 or the H110 over the H100i just because of the issues I've seen people have with Link. And the Link Commander and all that other stuff is just as worthless.

The PSU itself is an awesome unit and Corsair's AXi PSUs are incredible performers, the software just ruins them for me. I'll stick with my Super Flower Golden Green or Golden King based units, Seasonic Gold and Platinum based units, or FSP Aurum Pro based units, thank you. Some of the XFX, Rosewill, Kingwin, NZXT, BeQuiet!, and Azza units are absolute steals for what you get compared to what you pay for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not worth the cost premium. Normal AX Series units have a better fan anyways, besides the AX1200.


That's one thing I've never understood, especially since it's their premium unit. And the attempts at justifying the cheaper, louder fan were kind of silly.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Well they have the older AX Gold units and newer AX Platinum units.


Yeah just wished they had a sub-700W PSU that was fully modular and running at Platinum efficiency.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Yeah just wished they had a sub-700W PSU that was fully modular and running at Platinum efficiency.


Just grab a Seasonic 660XP. It doesn't need to be a Corsair unit to be good.


----------



## Elohim

Agreed, the Seasonic XP660 is pretty much perfect, and for $120 it isnt that expensive either...

Also the fan is better than what SuperFlower/Rosewill or Corsair uses in their AXi PSUs.


----------



## Mysticode

Well now, I might just do that!

Thanks guys









*Edit* Looks like the main "con" is that it's a bit homely looking. Wonder if I can pick up a cool Fractal Design sticker, or some other interesting design stick to slap on the side of it http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTM1OTY4NTIxOHBUMHhQYzMxeGtfM18yX2wuanBn

*2nd Edit* Well, people had the same idea! http://www.overclock.net/t/1070408/custom-psu-sticker-thread


----------



## Tator Tot

As the others said, Seasonic XP660.

It's the same platform that's in the AX760 Platinum & AX860 Platinum.


----------



## ohhgourami

I'm pretty sure the SS 660XP and the Corsair AX660 Plat are the exact same units just with different badging. That's how it worked for the previous Gold Cert. lines.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I would also most likely be buying extension Bitfenix coloured cables, as the replacement cables from Corsair are not worth the steep price in my opinion.


I agree with you there the Corsair aftermarket PSU cables are not worth the price they ask for them sure they look good but they are so stiff that they are almost impossible to work it and feel very rough when you touch them

The Bitfenix 8 pin EPS and USB extension cables that i have are way better made they are not as stiff and they are much softere and have way less rough feel to them


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the SS 660XP and the Corsair AX660 Plat are the exact same units just with different badging. That's how it worked for the previous Gold Cert. lines.


There is no AX660 Platinum.

Only the AX650, which the old AX Gold units are now DC'd. That is how it worked for the most part though.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> There is no AX660 Platinum.
> 
> Only the AX650, which the old AX Gold units are now DC'd. That is how it worked for the most part though.


Thought there was a 660W







But there's a 760 and 860W which seem the same.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I would also most likely be buying extension Bitfenix coloured cables, as the replacement cables from Corsair are not worth the steep price in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there the Corsair aftermarket PSU cables are not worth the price they ask for them sure they look good but they are so stiff that they are almost impossible to work it and feel very rough when you touch them
> 
> The Bitfenix 8 pin EPS and USB extension cables that i have are way better made they are not as stiff and they are much softere and have way less rough feel to them
Click to expand...

I have the AX650 with corsair white sleeving. I didn't find it stiff. Plus you can find most places for under $35CAD which is not bad.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I have the AX650 with corsair white sleeving. I didn't find it stiff. Plus you can find most places for under $35CAD which is not bad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


My Corsair cables are so stiff that i have to use some force to get them to bend around corners at least the PCI-E cables are


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I have the AX650 with corsair white sleeving. I didn't find it stiff. Plus you can find most places for under $35CAD which is not bad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair cables are so stiff that i have to use some force to get them to bend around corners at least the PCI-E cables are
Click to expand...

Not sure why yours are like that. The pcie was not a problem to go around corners or bend.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Not sure why yours are like that. The pcie was not a problem to go around corners or bend.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I still like the Bitfenix cables better then are not as rough and hard to touch and work with as the Corsair cables


----------



## libreorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> What make are the SP120 that make to much noise ?


I hope i can record it's noise - but they are gone already







.

Their sound is nothing like delta fan and move a lot of air but you can definitely hear them humming even using low noise adapter, i don't know if the noise come from the fan itself or the turbulence - NZXT fan that come with 810 is more quieter but move less air.

I was using high performance edition btw, plugged it to my motherboard and control it using software. If you want silent case fan, you probably want their AF series, or proven noctua.

I am using Seasonic P660 (660XP) and i can tell their build quality is superb and very quiet,the fan doesn't spin until you give some load to it. Quiet, highly efficient, all cable sleeved / ribbon, full modular, everything is winner, except it's price









** the cable is quite stiff, especially 24 pin (it is very hard to bend)


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm using Seasonic's G-550 now (80+ gold), which is a budget line, and it's excellent. Same fully modular black ribboned cables, very quiet fan--really enjoying mine. And it was only $60 on sale on NewEgg








----

Edit: _20% off all case fans at NewEgg this weekend with promo code_ EMCXTWR44.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 14cm fans are on a us.NCIX sale this weekend! (thanks for the correction to the poster after me)

$22 for 14cm fans.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 fans are even cheaper on a us.NCIX sale this weekend!
> 
> $17 for 12cm fans and $22 for 14cm fans.


Those are the 80mm fansv that are $17. 120mm and 140mm are both $22 plus shipping.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Those are the 80mm fansv that are $17. 120mm and 140mm are both $22 plus shipping.


Thanks, corrected my post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 14cm fans are on a us.NCIX sale this weekend! (thanks for the correction to the poster after me)
> 
> $22 for 14cm fans.


....must not buy.....

DPP P10 550w & 4 more of those would be excellent for the revision of my build, but I really want to hold off spending anything on my build till summer or so.

Like I wise, I sorta want a DPP "P11" 550w that's 80+ Platinum. Only because I already have a solid 80+ Silver unit.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Mr. Tot, have you seen the announcement about the new new Cougar fans (Dual-X... someone was influenced by Sapphire)?



They seem to have taken a note of BitFenix's Spectre Pro designs, with smoked and colored plastics + LEDs and blade ridges. Using some sort of a "hydraulic bearing". These are eye candy fans, and I can see outfitting a case with a few 140mm LED versions. Already available on NewEgg for $20 (both 12cm and 14cm).


----------



## Tator Tot

Yup, I was actually sent one by a member a little over a month ago due to an early accidental release.

I can't say I'm impressed. Like wise, the bearing is not a FDB / HDB, it has more in common with the old SSO bearing from Noctua. It's a large oil chamber with notches cut into a brass container to force oil to downward while pressure from the rotation of the shaft pulls it upwards. The shaft is smooth though, so there is no rifling. The inside of the brass chamber just has channels cut into it, no rifling there either. So I'm not sure how effective this design is.

The fan is made by Hong Sheng Electric Co, who doesn't have an HDB in their catalog. While the model number lines up to the standard Hong Sheng 120mm fan, it is not the same in any regards.

The motor hub is also rather large for a fan with such thin blades.

Overall, it doesn't seem like a bad fan; but it doesn't feel like a great fan. A good alternative for those looking for a flashy design which isn't awful. Doesn't undervolt well though, only started at 6v.

Unfortunately, the hunt will still go on for a good LED fan.

I'd actually wish Zalman would use the ZM-F3-FDB design and just make multiple LED/Color options for it. Since they already used the translucent blades, it would just make sense.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you... I was strongly considering one or two 140mm ones for case airflow with 20% off, but they are on the expensive side if they are not too good. Would they be similar to the original Cougar 140mm fans in noise / airflow or not as good?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you... I was strongly considering one or two 140mm ones for case airflow with 20% off, but they are on the expensive side if they are not too good. Would they be similar to the original Cougar 140mm fans in noise / airflow or not as good?


I'd only get them for $10-12; higher than that and you're not getting a good value.

As for relative performance, they're behind the old Vortex HDB fans, but about on par with the Vortex Hyper-Spin models. They have a bit more resonance, but that's due to the frames & blades. Nothing you can really do to stop that with the plastic they use for LED lit fans.


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd only get them for $10-12; higher than that and you're not getting a good value.
> 
> As for relative performance, they're behind the old Vortex HDB fans, but about on par with the Vortex Hyper-Spin models. They have a bit more resonance, but that's due to the frames & blades. Nothing you can really do to stop that with the plastic they use for LED lit fans.


sorry if this has been covered earlier, but would you recommend the Vortex HDB? i'd be using them just as case fans, and then maybe later on a rad. also is there any difference between the vortex hdb and the pwm vortex fan, other than one having a pwm control? thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> sorry if this has been covered earlier, but would you recommend the Vortex HDB? i'd be using them just as case fans, and then maybe later on a rad. also is there any difference between the vortex hdb and the pwm vortex fan, other than one having a pwm control? thanks


Depends on the price, but they are good fans.


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends on the price, but they are good fans.


okay, that's good to know, thanks! i'd be looking at about $14 a fan, or $11 plus shipping


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> okay, that's good to know, thanks! i'd be looking at about $14 a fan, or $11 plus shipping


Definitely a good price for them. I wouldn't go above that amount though.

Oh, as for Vortex HDB vs Vortex PWM, no difference besides PWM functionality. The PWM Functionality is good, but not great. Slight tic to the fans on certain PWM settings.


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Definitely a good price for them. I wouldn't go above that amount though.
> 
> Oh, as for Vortex HDB vs Vortex PWM, no difference besides PWM functionality. The PWM Functionality is good, but not great. Slight tic to the fans on certain PWM settings.


wow thanks! you really know your stuff haha. this is exactly the information i was looking for


----------



## Snuckie7

Hey Tator, what are your opinions on the 120mm Akasa Apache as a intake case fan used in a highly restrictive situation?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey Tator, what are your opinions on the 120mm Akasa Apache as a intake case fan used in a highly restrictive situation?


Like their Rosewill Hyperborea brothers, they have a high pitched tone to their bearing. May seem obnoxious to some, may not seem so to others.

Doesn't really bother me since it fits into the tonal profile of the airflow noise, for the most part. I can still pick it out though.

The blade design also allows for "hissing" on certain restrictive surfaces. So far my surfaces (H100, GTX 360, & TRUE), did not have this issue but I've seen it reported.

Depending on the cost, I would buy one and check it out. Definitely not an awful fan, but limited application somewhat due to some design downfalls.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like their Rosewill Hyperborea brothers, they have a high pitched tone to their bearing. May seem obnoxious to some, may not seem so to others.
> Doesn't really bother me since it fits into the tonal profile of the airflow noise, for the most part. I can still pick it out though.
> 
> The blade design also allows for "hissing" on certain restrictive surfaces. So far my surfaces (H100, GTX 360, & TRUE), did not have this issue but I've seen it reported.
> 
> Depending on the cost, I would buy one and check it out. Definitely not an awful fan, but limited application somewhat due to some design downfalls.


I'm among the people who hate any tonal components and prefer a rush of air sound. My previous graphics card had quiet but very very whiny fans, which drove me crazy. Sapphire Dual-X cooler on my HD 7970 is also super whiny at 50% fan speed and higher. I've had 3 graphics cards with whiny fans now and wonder why it's so common--or maybe I'm just unlucky.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm among the people who hate any tonal components and prefer a rush of air sound. My previous graphics card had quiet but very very whiny fans, which drove me crazy. Sapphire Dual-X cooler on my HD 7970 is also super whiny at 50% fan speed and higher. I've had 3 graphics cards with whiny fans now and wonder why it's so common--or maybe I'm just unlucky.


Almost everyone is using piss fans on their GPU Coolers.

HIS' IceQ design is still one of my favorites. Mostly due to it's exhaust nature, as well as the fact that it actually uses a decent fan.

GPU Market has always blown for custom coolers unless you go the custom route.


----------



## ohhgourami

Exactly why I finally made the jump to an aftermarket GPU cooler. Better heatsinks and pick my own fans.

I'm also getting a custom mATX case for Haswell.







Completely free of obstructions for highest potential air cooling


----------



## ElevenEleven

I briefly had a HIS IceQ X (dual-fan) HD 7870 last spring, and it was a pretty cool card. The fans weren't silent, but no tonal component to them, which I greatly appreciated. Next time around, I'd probably go with Gigabyte Windforce or try out HIS with the blower-style IceQ design. I did almost get Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus for my current reference GTX 660 Ti, but I can actually pretty much ignore the buzzy reference fan in Fractal Design R4 (great muffling), because the noise is not tonal at all and a steady low buzz when gaming. Can't even hear over speakers. It's honestly better than the powerful whine of Sapphire Dual-X 7970 at 55% and higher fan speed.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've had so-so luck with Windforce cards, at least the Tri-Fan models. I've built with a few of them so far, and they are sometimes quiet and sometimes not. Usually due to a bearing in one of the fans being unbalanced.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I've had so-so luck with Windforce cards, at least the Tri-Fan models. I've built with a few of them so far, and they are sometimes quiet and sometimes not. Usually due to a bearing in one of the fans being unbalanced.


Exactly why I replaced mine. One of the fans always had a slight buzz/tick to it. There was no way to fix or change it so out with the whole cooler.

I've heard the Direct CU for the 670 is fantastic though, but I think the idling noise was ever so slightly audible.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've had good luck with the DirectCU cards, but depending on the heatsink/card, some can idle rather high unless manually controlled.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like their Rosewill Hyperborea brothers, they have a high pitched tone to their bearing. May seem obnoxious to some, may not seem so to others.
> Doesn't really bother me since it fits into the tonal profile of the airflow noise, for the most part. I can still pick it out though.
> 
> The blade design also allows for "hissing" on certain restrictive surfaces. So far my surfaces (H100, GTX 360, & TRUE), did not have this issue but I've seen it reported.
> 
> Depending on the cost, I would buy one and check it out. Definitely not an awful fan, but limited application somewhat due to some design downfalls.


Does $22 shipped sound like a reasonable price for it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Does $22 shipped sound like a reasonable price for it?


Not at all, Hyperborea's are $10 and the exact same fan.

They belong in the $10-14 range.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Exactly why I replaced mine. One of the fans always had a slight buzz/tick to it. There was no way to fix or change it so out with the whole cooler.
> 
> I've heard the Direct CU for the 670 is fantastic though, but I think the idling noise was ever so slightly audible.


That was my exact previous card. Fans were very whiny, high pitched sound that I could hear at 45%+ over other fans. Not much air movement sound until high RPM, but the whine became overwhelming.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That was my exact previous card. Fans were very whiny, high pitched sound that I could hear at 45%+ over other fans. Not much air movement sound until high RPM, but the whine became overwhelming.


That's unfortunate as SPCR raves the 670 DirectCU.

Just look at the noise levels of this setup! Really good! Only caveat is they didn't OC it, but they wouldn't be able to get those noise levels otherwise.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, well, if you run at stock and maybe even underclock by lowering the power limit, then yeah... you can set the fan curve to be silent. But if you think about overclocking, to keep the card under 71C, fans go up, and the whine begins.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Slap a regular 120mm fan over the heatsink and voila...zip ties are your friend, maybe velcro and some sort of foam thing to avoid vibrations though.
Depending on the type of heatsink it would work, or fail miserably compared to a blower.


----------



## Tator Tot

Like I said before, you can always just buy a good blower; like HIS' IceQ model.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The IceQ blower has prove to be GREAT for temps and sound characteristics. I actually like their gpus a lot, solid design on non-ref pcb's and great cooling.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not at all, Hyperborea's are $10 and the exact same fan.
> 
> They belong in the $10-14 range.


Wow nice, thanks for the heads up. This fan seems a little too cheap now, being $10 under my budget.

Do you know of any similar fans (high static pressure, focused airflow, black) with a better bearing that retails around $20?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Wow nice, thanks for the heads up. This fan seems a little too cheap now, being $10 under my budget.


Too cheap? What does that mean?

Instead of the Hyperboreas I'd suggest a Cougar Turbine Quad-Pack for $29.99:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009

Or the higher-end Cougar Vortex, $9.98 each:
http://www.outletpc.com/hz1245-cougar-cfv12hb-black-12cm-hdb-case-fan.html


----------



## Snuckie7

Too cheap meaning I could probably get a fan with better characteristics within my budget.

I only need one fan, so the $20 is for nothing but the fan.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Check those BeQuiet! posted above...22usd for a really good fan, and black too.


----------



## Snuckie7

I wish they were actually $20 though. The 120mm version is still like $25, and the ridiculous shipping from NCIX pushes the final price closer to $40.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

It's probably since NCIX is the only store in North America to have them for grabs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Wow nice, thanks for the heads up. This fan seems a little too cheap now, being $10 under my budget.
> 
> Do you know of any similar fans (high static pressure, focused airflow, black) with a better bearing that retails around $20?


9G1212M4011 from San Ace would be a good option, a little hard to get sometimes but still some of the nicest fans you can buy without gold.


----------



## libreorca

Is this bequiet fan really good? I mean their price is almost the same as noctua







, would it more silent / push more air? They are prettier, though







.

In my country there is no chance i can get those fan, i have to order via online shop.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *libreorca*
> 
> Is this bequiet fan really good? I mean their price is almost the same as noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would it more silent / push more air? They are prettier, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In my country there is no chance i can get those fan, i have to order via online shop.


Without a doubt the best fan. Some of the new Noctuas come in a very close 2nd. The Noctua push more air, but are louder. A bit of a trade-off.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm gonna get two 50mm Gelid Silent 5 fans soon...I need two vrm and southbridge fans for a modding project and decided to go with those.
Hopefully they use a good quality bearing like the Silent 12 and 14.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *libreorca*
> 
> Is this bequiet fan really good? I mean their price is almost the same as noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would it more silent / push more air? They are prettier, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In my country there is no chance i can get those fan, i have to order via online shop.


Be Quiet vs Noctua is a strange argument sometimes.

The NF-F12 PWM is a better fan in terms of static pressure but it's ever so slightly louder.

Silent Wing 2's are more balanced as a fan though; just with a design emphasis to eliminate the excess noise from any tics, bearing noise, excessive "woosh" etc.

Neither product is cheap, though. They both cost your new born, but they're both worth it. It really comes down to application and choice of if you can put up with Noctua's color scheme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna get two 50mm Gelid Silent 5 fans soon...I need two vrm and southbridge fans for a modding project and decided to go with those.
> Hopefully they use a good quality bearing like the Silent 12 and 14.


Let me know what you think. So far they've done well by me, so I'd be interested to hear how those guys are.


----------



## iatacs19

Tried the Gelid PWM on my Megahalems, but it has this droning sound which is very annoying. I put my AP-14 back on it for now. I ordered an NF-F12 PWM to try on the Megahalems. We'll see how this fares vs the Gelid PWM.


----------



## olivierhacking

Any idea when these tests will commence? It looks very promising!









I think the two UV reactive fans with a similar bearing (Gelid Wing 14 and Nanoxia FX Evo 1000) will make an interesting comparison!


----------



## nervx

Tator have you tested the Noctua NF-A14 FLX and ULN fans? Would you recommend either over the 140mm bequiet silentwings 2? I'm looking for silent case fans in terms of both motor noise and air woosh but still good enough to keep my 3770k and 670gtx happy when gaming. And do you happen to know what voltages the noctua LNA and ULNA run at? is it 7v/5v or 9v/7v?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Antec True Quiet 120mm LED fans (Red, Blue, or White LEDs) are $12.99 with free shipping at SuperBiiz.com at the moment. Also, Gelid Silent 12 120mm PWM fans (FN-PX12-15) are $8.99 with free shipping. If this is a bad place to link these sales and I should stick to the marketplace area, please let me know.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nervx*
> 
> Tator have you tested the Noctua NF-A14 FLX and ULN fans? Would you recommend either over the 140mm bequiet silentwings 2? I'm looking for silent case fans in terms of both motor noise and air woosh but still good enough to keep my 3770k and 670gtx happy when gaming. And do you happen to know what voltages the noctua LNA and ULNA run at? is it 7v/5v or 9v/7v?


The A14 fans have better static pressure, but the Silent Wing 2's are quieter overall.

A14's can start at 4v, but 5v/7v/9v resistors all work just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Antec True Quiet 120mm LED fans (Red, Blue, or White LEDs) are $12.99 with free shipping at SuperBiiz.com at the moment. Also, Gelid Silent 12 120mm PWM fans (FN-PX12-15) are $8.99 with free shipping. If this is a bad place to link these sales and I should stick to the marketplace area, please let me know.


I'm okay with it.


----------



## Mysticode

My Gelid Silent 14's have come in









Time to install them into my empty lonely Fractal Design R4


----------



## jerry66

THESE KINGWIN FOR 4.00 ANY GOOD ?
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7486756&CatId=494


----------



## Mysticode

I like the look of those Kingwins! I do not know how they perform though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> THESE KINGWIN FOR 4.00 ANY GOOD ?
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7486756&CatId=494


I got one, but it was DOA. Design looks good, could definitely be worth $4. Duro Bearing is a double ceramic ball bearing. Not bad honestly. The DOA issue was due to a broken blade though, but it definitely didn't happen in shipping. As the fan was well protected in more peanuts then anyone could logically count.

I'd definitely check them out at $5.

Be aware that they are $20 with a $15 MIR though. The MIR may only count towards a single fan, and you're still paying up front.


----------



## jerry66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I got one, but it was DOA. Design looks good, could definitely be worth $4. Duro Bearing is a double ceramic ball bearing. Not bad honestly. The DOA issue was due to a broken blade though, but it definitely didn't happen in shipping. As the fan was well protected in more peanuts then anyone could logically count.
> 
> I'd definitely check them out at $5.
> 
> Be aware that they are $20 with a $15 MIR though. The MIR may only count towards a single fan, and you're still paying up front.


Thanks , ceramic ball bearings sounds good , hope it was a one off in your case .
I ordered one ,will take a chance .
And on the oil for bearings , used 3 in 0ne for one fan and 0w-30 synthetic on the other fan , will see which last longest . Figured 0w-30 would be thin enough and offer best life , better than 3 in one , at least that's what I hope .


----------



## MotherFo

@Tator, is this thread still a work in progress? Just curious


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry66*
> 
> Thanks , ceramic ball bearings sounds good , hope it was a one off in your case .
> I ordered one ,will take a chance .
> And on the oil for bearings , used 3 in 0ne for one fan and 0w-30 synthetic on the other fan , will see which last longest . Figured 0w-30 would be thin enough and offer best life , better than 3 in one , at least that's what I hope .


3in1 contains a penetrant. Not sure about 0w-30, but I wouldn't recommend either.

You can get Singer Oil from WalMart and it's easily the cheapest option which will work well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> @Tator, is this thread still a work in progress? Just curious


Ninja Posted on me man!









Yeah, it is. I'm not done yet.


----------



## didge

@Tator Tot: As for exhaust fan, I'd like to buy the Zaward Golf 3 - ZG3-120C, is that the correct fan for a silent exhaust fan.
Have you got any experience with the Noiseblocker MF12-S2? I've got them in my Coolermaster Silencio 650 and as intake fans behind a door I find them very quiet at 5V, but not silent (and my HDDs stay around 30 degrees C), as exhaust fan at 5V I can hear it from 1.5m distance. Do you think the Bequiet Silent Wings 2 120 as intake fans would be better concerning noise?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didge*
> 
> @Tator Tot: As for exhaust fan, I'd like to buy the Zaward Golf 3 - ZG3-120C, is that the correct fan for a silent exhaust fan.
> Have you got any experience with the Noiseblocker MF12-S2? I've got them in my Coolermaster Silencio 650 and as intake fans behind a door I find them very quiet at 5V, but not silent (and my HDDs stay around 30 degrees C), as exhaust fan at 5V I can hear it from 1.5m distance. Do you think the Bequiet Silent Wings 2 120 as intake fans would be better concerning noise?


The Golf 3 will be quieter than the MF12-S2; Be Quiet would be as well.

Be Quiet has a better bearing, Zaward's are a bit cheaper, and sometimes easier to find under the Sharkoon name.


----------



## olivierhacking

Hi Tator,
What is your opinion on the Nanoxia FX Evo 140mm fan and the Gelid Wing 14?


----------



## didge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Golf 3 will be quieter than the MF12-S2; Be Quiet would be as well.


Which version of Golf 3 is the correct one as there are different versions. I have seen the 120C with 1000 rpm at 12V and about 11 dBA?

Would Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120 have about the same performance as MF12-S2?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivierhacking*
> 
> Hi Tator,
> What is your opinion on the Nanoxia FX Evo 140mm fan and the Gelid Wing 14?


They're good fans, not worth the $25 they normally try to charge for the GeLID's but $15 is plenty reasonable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didge*
> 
> Which version of Golf 3 is the correct one as there are different versions. I have seen the 120C with 1000 rpm at 12V and about 11 dBA?
> 
> Would Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120 have about the same performance as MF12-S2?


Silent Wing 2's are quieter than the MF12-S2's, as well as producing slightly more airflow. Pressure is about the same.

I have the C's which are 1000 RPM, the only difference is the color, LED color (if they have one), or the full range opperation (600-2000 RPM instead of just 300-1000)


----------



## nervx

Higher Static pressure is ideal for heatsink/radiator fans right? For intake or exhaust case fans does it matter?

Tator in the OP you mention both silent wings having a low bearing hum. Is it noticeable in a case at all speeds?
Is the hum similar to the noise the corsair af140s make? Those fans are noisy because of that sound and I need to make sure the silent wings don't suffer from the same problem.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nervx*
> 
> Higher Static pressure is ideal for heatsink/radiator fans right? For intake or exhaust case fans does it matter?
> 
> Tator in the OP you mention both silent wings having a low bearing hum. Is it noticeable in a case at all speeds?
> Is the hum similar to the noise the corsair af140s make? Those fans are noisy because of that sound and I need to make sure the silent wings don't suffer from the same problem.


Part of the reason I stopped so early is I felt I wash pushing out those paragraphs too quickly and I wasn't getting my point across well enough. I needed to be direct, elaborate, & precise. Something I didn't see I was accomplishing.

The AF120 / AF140 fans, and to a certain degree the AP120's (though they mask it some with airflow noise) create a medium pitch bearing turn. This type of noise is indicative of a fluid bearing design that doesn't have a proper balance to the input side of the motor. What you're hearing with them is the physical motor noise from the fan.

The Silent Wing 2's that I have (mind you, they came in a small but well padded box all the way from BeQuiet's main HQ in Germany) have a slight bearing hum. It's the exact hum you would get on a fan that just doesn't have the coils wound tight enough. This is electrical noise that's so low in pitch, that at a distance of more than a 12 inches, you can't hear it at all. For that matter, I only heard it at 3v with my ear practically making love to the fan.

From a wave form analysis (thanks to the shotgun mic I was renting for a short period of time), I could actually see that it was there the whole time.

I don't think this is a matter of QC but instead a matter of the fans being shipped across the globe and beaten up the whole way here. As the shipping box was pretty mangled at my door step and it most likely took enough shocks to kill a man.

That sort of noise won't even effect the 0.1% of users, even if they were to experience it.

As for Static Pressure;

Heatsinks, Radiators, & drive cages. Those three things are the biggest choke points for a fan in a case. Drive Cages are actually the worst in most cases theses days. As you have low flow scenarios like the Define R4, P280, Deep Silence 1, Obsidian 550D, & Silencio 600 which choke up fans using a front door, air filter, & fan guard.

Then you have drive cages to blow through on top of that.

If you can, the best option for a Define R4 is to move the lower drive cage closer to the PSU and keep the front slatted fan guard off. Only leaving on the air filter. This should give you the best design for airflow on that case without leaving the door open to essentially make it a Arc Midi.


----------



## subinbar

Mr Tator,

I'm looking for some decent blue 3-pin case fans that will be on a fan controller.

I'm looking at the Prolimatech PRO-BV12 120mm Blue Vortex 12
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242014

and GELID Solutions FN-FW12-15-B:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426018

Is the Gelid worth the extra cash? Do you have any experience with the Prolimatech? Or maybe a different blue fan recommendation? If a good blue fan doesn't exist I may switch to a white-based scheme instead.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> Mr Tator,
> 
> I'm looking for some decent blue 3-pin case fans that will be on a fan controller.
> 
> I'm looking at the Prolimatech PRO-BV12 120mm Blue Vortex 12
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242014
> 
> and GELID Solutions FN-FW12-15-B:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426018
> 
> Is the Gelid worth the extra cash? Do you have any experience with the Prolimatech? Or maybe a different blue fan recommendation? If a good blue fan doesn't exist I may switch to a white-based scheme instead.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The GeLID is double the price, so it's hard to say if it's actually worth that extra cost. I haven't had my hands on the Prolimatech fans, so I can't really speak on them.

I know Ehume didn't mind them, but found other fans to be better in his testing.

I'd see if you can find a deal on another site for the GeLIDs at $15. Or even in the 4 pack they offer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

There's a Gelid 4 pack thing?

I'll be ordering a 50mm Gelid Silent fan nao...Expect some testing in the coming weeks.








(Subjective one and dba measured with my phone)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> There's a Gelid 4 pack thing?
> 
> I'll be ordering a 50mm Gelid Silent fan nao...Expect some testing in the coming weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Subjective one and dba measured with my phone)


For the Wing 12's there is.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool, good to know. I may score a few later on...don't need them now. No one bought my TY-140's lol
I'm placing an order as we speak for the 50mm fan. Should be here in 10 days!


----------



## Goomayo

Sorry for the random interjection but how do the Lepa's compare to the Noctua F12's? Considering you can get 2 Lepa's for the price of one F12 are the F12's really that much better on heatsinks?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goomayo*
> 
> Sorry for the random interjection but how do the Lepa's compare to the Noctua F12's? Considering you can get 2 Lepa's for the price of one F12 are the F12's really that much better on heatsinks?


Which Lepa fan?


----------



## jbmayes2000

I know you said above this is still a work in progress but I wanted to ask, how extensive will your final conclusion be? Will you have a "best in this price range" sort of thing or?

I was going to generically ask you, what's the best fan for under $10 per fan (includes twin packs and what not) but if you are going to eventually list all of this i'll just keep quiet!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I know you said above this is still a work in progress but I wanted to ask, how extensive will your final conclusion be? Will you have a "best in this price range" sort of thing or?
> 
> I was going to generically ask you, what's the best fan for under $10 per fan (includes twin packs and what not) but if you are going to eventually list all of this i'll just keep quiet!


Yeah, I'm going to break it up into certain categories.

Most Silent:

Best Airflow:

Best Static Pressure:

Most Affordable:


----------



## skywalkr

@Tator Tot,

How do you think Silent Wings 2 stack up as rad fans? Noticed they were only 5CFM short of the NF-F12's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> @Tator Tot,
> 
> How do you think Silent Wings 2 stack up as rad fans? Noticed they were only 5CFM short of the NF-F12's.


Airflow means nothing if you don't have the pressure to back it up.

Silent Wing 2's will work well on radiators with low FPI (which is the majority of the radiators on the market.) All-in-One water cooling units (like Corsair's Hydro Series, Cooler Master Seidon, Thermaltake Water 2.0, & NZXT Kraken line) may choke up the Silent Wing 2's, and be an application where the NF-F12 PWM's will perform better.

Those radiators need to be thin for maximum compatibility, so they have more fins per inch than most popular radiators from the consumer space like the XSPC RX Series, AX Series, or RS series.

For that matter, only the Black Ice SR1 & GTX series of rads would be a case where the Noctua's should flat out perform better.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Airflow means nothing if you don't have the pressure to back it up.
> 
> Silent Wing 2's will work well on radiators with low FPI (which is the majority of the radiators on the market.) All-in-One water cooling units (like Corsair's Hydro Series, Cooler Master Seidon, Thermaltake Water 2.0, & NZXT Kraken line) may choke up the Silent Wing 2's, and be an application where the NF-F12 PWM's will perform better.
> 
> Those radiators need to be thin for maximum compatibility, so they have more fins per inch than most popular radiators from the consumer space like the XSPC RX Series, AX Series, or RS series.
> 
> For that matter, only the Black Ice SR1 & GTX series of rads would be a case where the Noctua's should flat out perform better.


Right on, thanks for the fast, knowledgeable reply.


----------



## Mysticode

Mr Tot, any chance on releasing a Youtube video with your results once done? Might be cool in order to get a good view at the fans/products!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Mr Tot, any chance on releasing a Youtube video with your results once done? Might be cool in order to get a good view at the fans/products!


I don't have any video equipment. Good microphones are a thing and something I'm going to try for fan noise comparisons. Depends how accurate I can get them.


----------



## Mysticode

Aww, damn. Would be really really cool to see Overclock.net start a Youtube channel. I'd subscribe so hard. I know this is one of the top forum communities for computer tech in the world, so having a Youtube channel would be a natural side product!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Aww, damn. Would be really really cool to see Overclock.net start a Youtube channel. I'd subscribe so hard. I know this is one of the top forum communities for computer tech in the world, so having a Youtube channel would be a natural side product!


Oh, but we do have a Youtube channel.

Youtube.com/overclocknet

Not much content on there at the moment, but it is going to be a venue for more content in the future.

On the other hand, if I was to make videos, I'd put them on my own channel since this isn't an OCN review but one of my own personal endeavor.

I would love to have some nice video equipment though. A decent light-box and a good 1080p camera, preferably something that could to 1080p/60.

Mostly so I could slow down the frame rate to show off in video (@ 30 FPS)) a fan having wobble or any other visual issues.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Oh, but we do have a Youtube channel.
> 
> Youtube.com/overclocknet
> 
> Not much content on there at the moment, but it is going to be a venue for more content in the future.
> 
> On the other hand, if I was to make videos, I'd put them on my own channel since this isn't an OCN review but one of my own personal endeavor.
> 
> I would love to have some nice video equipment though. A decent light-box and a good 1080p camera, preferably something that could to 1080p/60.
> Mostly so I could slow down the frame rate to show off in video (@ 30 FPS)) a fan having wobble or any other visual issues.


That would be really cool man, I hate video fan reviews most of the time. I hate unboxings with a passion...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That would be really cool man, I hate video fan reviews most of the time. I hate unboxings with a passion...


I feel like video reviews only work for certain items.

Cases are perfect for them. Fans, Motherboards, GPUs, CPUs, RAM, etc; not so much.

Monitors are somewhat good for them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I agree...but what you said about the reduced speed to see the wobble would be cool.
Ok, tested my 5300rpm fan with the Silver Arrow. 4.5ghz 3770k not delidded, pushing 1.4v through it with 23c ambients, max temp 86c after 8 passes of IBT max memory.


----------



## Goomayo

Quote:


> Sorry for the random interjection but how do the Lepa's compare to the Noctua F12's? Considering you can get 2 Lepa's for the price of one F12 are the F12's really that much better on heatsinks?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Lepa fan?
Click to expand...

The LP70D12R


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goomayo*
> 
> The LP70D12R


Nope.

Lower static pressure & less CFM/100RPM, as well as a louder product.

My limited experience with the 70D, not impressed with it. The bearing has potential though. It's just a bog-standard design and you can get a similar performing fan for ~$7.

They should have gone for a more specialized design if they were gonna have an MSRP of $15/fan.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Silent Wings 2 140mm fans are again on sale at us.NCIX for $20 a fan (limit 2 per customer), and shipping is $8 for express, which is effectively $24 per fan.


----------



## ckoons1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thermalright TR-FDB-2000 would be my recommendation going higher in RPM's.
> 
> Noiseblocker eLoops are supposed to be pretty nice, but I haven't had my hands on them, and they're almost double the price of the Thermalright's.


does anyone know how these sound undervolted on a fan controller. are you able to make them quiet or do they tick/hum etc..?
thx


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> does anyone know how these sound undervolted on a fan controller. are you able to make them quiet or do they tick/hum etc..?
> thx


No tic, no hum. Downvolt to 4v; pretty quiet.


----------



## ckoons1

awesome thx pal


----------



## skywalkr

Alright guys, so now I'm officially confused on what fans to get for an H100i and H60.

Is there anything that gives an NF-F12 a run for its money but doesn't look like... a Noctua?

I know if I get the F12's, I'll most likely be replacing them with something less hideous down the line.

Right now after going through the thread, I'm leaning towards the SP120 Quiet Editions on availability. But would just like to know of any worthy contenders (that are relatively easy to find?).

Sorry for the redundancy if this same question has been asked a thousand times.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Alright guys, so now I'm officially confused on what fans to get for an H100i and H60.
> 
> Is there anything that gives an NF-F12 a run for its money but doesn't look like... a Noctua?
> 
> I know if I get the F12's, I'll most likely be replacing them with something less hideous down the line.
> 
> Right now after going through the thread, I'm leaning towards the SP120 Quiet Editions on availability. But would just like to know of any worthy contenders (that are relatively easy to find?).
> 
> Sorry for the redundancy if this same question has been asked a thousand times.


Corsair SP120 QE or PE's are a good alternative.

Another option would be the the Scythe S-Flex series, or Scythe Gentle Typhoon. If you can't find the S-Flex; you can get the same fan in the Thermalright FDB series & Zalman ZM-F3-FDB.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair SP120 QE or PE's are a good alternative.
> 
> Another option would be the the Scythe S-Flex series, or Scythe Gentle Typhoon. If you can't find the S-Flex; you can get the same fan in the Thermalright FDB series & Zalman ZM-F3-FDB.


Great - thanks again Tator. Managed to find the F3's at NewEgg, so I'll most likely be pulling the trigger on those or the QE's.

Cheers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Great - thanks again Tator. Managed to find the F3's at NewEgg, so I'll most likely be pulling the trigger on those or the QE's.
> 
> Cheers.


Get whichever is cheaper. Both are good fans with solid bearings, accessory packs are pretty much the same as well.

Except Corsair gives you standard threaded case screws while Zalman only has rubber screws.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Get whichever is cheaper. Both are good fans with solid bearings, accessory packs are pretty much the same as well.
> 
> Except Corsair gives you standard threaded case screws while *Zalman only has rubber screws*.


Deciding factor for me since they are in fact the same price at the moment. Also it looks like the Zalman's don't come sleeved, and have multicolored wires opposed to the all black ones on the Corsair. The little things









And hm, for some reason it's not letting me give you any much deserved +rep points for all the info. But highly appreciated none the less.


----------



## Tator Tot

All staff members forego the rep system for our fancy badges. A simple thanks is much appreciated though.









Zalman's wires are monotone, so they don't look bad.

I actually like them that way, as it's easy to cut them if needed without mixing up the wires.


----------



## skywalkr

After flip flopping around I'm now leaning towards the NF-F12's once again despite their looks (it's a good thing it's the weekend because I already put in a few orders hehe).

Reason being, I saw that they were rated a whopping 2.61 mm/H2O for static pressure. Remembering what you told me earlier that when it comes to rads, that's more important, and the SP QE's only have a 1.29 mm/H20 rating. The Silent Wings 2's have 1.63 mm/H20. I'm only going to be doing a pull config (opposed to push/pull) so figured I'd just get the highest SP possible.

Do you think having the QE's in push/pull would give the F12's (in pull) a run for their money temperature wise? Or about the same?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> After flip flopping around I'm now leaning towards the NF-F12's once again despite their looks (it's a good thing it's the weekend because I already put in a few orders hehe).
> 
> Reason being, I saw that they were rated a whopping 2.61 mm/H2O for static pressure. Remembering what you told me earlier that when it comes to rads, that's more important, and the SP QE's only have a 1.29 mm/H20 rating. The Silent Wings 2's have 1.63 mm/H20. I'm only going to be doing a pull config (opposed to push/pull) so figured I'd just get the highest SP possible.
> 
> Do you think having the QE's in push/pull would give the F12's (in pull) a run for their money temperature wise? Or about the same?


On a low FPI radiator, the performance difference between those pressure rated fans won't matter as much as airflow will.


----------



## skywalkr

So in that case, the Silent Wings 2's should probably perform better than the QE's and almost as good as the F12's as you originally stated then.

Do you think having two SW2's (or two QE's for that matter) would be enough to cool things in pull? Or should I go with a push/pull setup? Read a lot of mixed opinions on push, pull or push/pull, but curious to know where you stand on that. Also it seems if you were doing pull only setup, you'd probably want more pressure regardless of the FPI since well, you're not blowing anything into it directly, but then again, I really have no idea since this'll be my first rad.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> So in that case, the Silent Wings 2's should probably perform better than the QE's and almost as good as the F12's as you originally stated then.
> 
> Do you think having two SW2's (or two QE's for that matter) would be enough to cool things in pull? Or should I go with a push/pull setup? Read a lot of mixed opinions on push, pull or push/pull, but curious to know where you stand on that. Also it seems if you were doing pull only setup, you'd probably want more pressure regardless of the FPI since well, you're not blowing anything into it directly, but then again, I really have no idea since this'll be my first rad.


Doesn't make much of a difference, unless it causes odd sound anomolies in the fan.

In the case of an F12, you'd only want to use it in a Push scenario, as it's designed specifically to push air through something. Other fans like the Silent Wing 2 & SP120 QE's would be fine in either position.


----------



## skywalkr

I'd get you a beer on the house if I could.

Thanks again Tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> I'd get you a beer on the house if I could.
> 
> Thanks again Tator.


I make it up to Canada every once in awhile, I'll just have to hold you to that if I'm at one of the OCN events up there.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I make it up to Canada every once in awhile, I'll just have to hold you to that if I'm at one of the OCN events up there.


Sounds good. We have some really great microbreweries up here







. Talk fans over a few pitchers?









Cheers! Btw, I'm going to be looking into these OCN events you speak of.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Sounds good. We have some really great microbreweries up here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Talk fans over a few pitchers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! Btw, I'm going to be looking into these OCN events you speak of.


Keep your eyes on this section:

http://www.overclock.net/f/3/overclock-net-related-news-and-information

Or on the home page carousel. Either will pop up with the news on these events. The next event is actually being held in my neck of the woods, with the one after that being in the UK.


----------



## SoulClap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair SP120 QE or PE's are a good alternative.
> 
> Another option would be the the Scythe S-Flex series, or Scythe Gentle Typhoon. If you can't find the S-Flex; you can get the same fan in the Thermalright FDB series & Zalman ZM-F3-FDB.


These are your recommendations if static pressure is a priority right? What would your recommended fans be for silence + air flow?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulClap*
> 
> These are your recommendations if static pressure is a priority right? What would your recommended fans be for silence + air flow?


Not my utmost recommendations; there are other fans which have more static pressure.

As for quiet fans with plenty of airflow; Zaward Golf 3 (or Sharkoon Silent Eagle) & Antec True Quiet are solid bets. The Silent Wing 2's are also pretty good for this, but they're bloody expensive.

Another good option is the Corsair AF Series fans.


----------



## SoulClap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not my utmost recommendations; there are other fans which have more static pressure.


Right, but I'm guessing they don't balance silence as well as the fans you recommended earlier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> As for quiet fans with plenty of airflow; Zaward Golf 3 (or Sharkoon Silent Eagle) & Antec True Quiet are solid bets. The Silent Wing 2's are also pretty good for this, but they're bloody expensive.


Thanks, I'm going to check out the TrueQuiet Pro.


----------



## Tator Tot

Actually, Noctua NF-F12 does.

Like wise, some other options do as well.


----------



## Alastair

Tator Tot I was wondering if you could provide a little insight. Like you have been saying, good 140mm fans are hard to find and also more so with LED's. With that in mind what would go best with the XSPC EX280 Rad? I was thinking 4 Aerocool Sharkfan 140's in blue LED? The aerocool's seem to be the "best" 140's I can buy in South Africa. (I don't like overseas shipping). Or would it be more worth my time going down the 4 x Corsair 120 SP Performance Editions route with the EX240 Rad? I am after max performance not really silence as my 4 Storm Force 200's in my case get really noisy at full tilt!









EDIT: If I can get them will the Akasa Viper or Viper R's be worth my time?


----------



## ImmortalOCnet

Hopefully someone hasn't already answered this, but I have a quick question. I currently have a Fractal R4 Case and was wondering if Noctua F12's would be good for front intake on this particular case, or if there would be better alternatives. I want quiet fans that provide great performance even with when it has to compete with all the soundproof material and has to draw air from the slits on the side.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalOCnet*
> 
> Hopefully someone hasn't already answered this, but I have a quick question. I currently have a Fractal R4 Case and was wondering if Noctua F12's would be good for front intake on this particular case, or if there would be better alternatives. I want quiet fans that provide great performance even with when it has to compete with all the soundproof material and has to draw air from the slits on the side.


Welcome to OCN

To answer your question in a case like yours i would say something like a NF-F12 would be a good choice as it needs some static pressure to move air through the filter


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those seem like a great choice cause of their great pressure rating, and great cfm to db ratio.








Wait for the T-man to chime in though...


----------



## ImmortalOCnet

Thanks for the responses so far, hopefully Tater can chime in and give me his opinion as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Tator Tot I was wondering if you could provide a little insight. Like you have been saying, good 140mm fans are hard to find and also more so with LED's. With that in mind what would go best with the XSPC EX280 Rad? I was thinking 4 Aerocool Sharkfan 140's in blue LED? The aerocool's seem to be the "best" 140's I can buy in South Africa. (I don't like overseas shipping). Or would it be more worth my time going down the 4 x Corsair 120 SP Performance Editions route with the EX240 Rad? I am after max performance not really silence as my 4 Storm Force 200's in my case get really noisy at full tilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If I can get them will the Akasa Viper or Viper R's be worth my time?


EDIT: Too early and forgot to respond.

What RADs & Fans do you have to pick from, their might be a better combo out there for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalOCnet*
> 
> Hopefully someone hasn't already answered this, but I have a quick question. I currently have a Fractal R4 Case and was wondering if Noctua F12's would be good for front intake on this particular case, or if there would be better alternatives. I want quiet fans that provide great performance even with when it has to compete with all the soundproof material and has to draw air from the slits on the side.


F12's would be a solid choice.

If you're not using many HDD's, I would suggest moving the lower drive cage closer to the PSU. That'll decrease the airflow restrictions on your front intakes.

Additionally, I would remove the slatted piece that sits in front of the fan holder / fan filter, and use a set of fans like the S12A. The S12A's will have enough static pressure to overcome just the air filter & restrictions of airflow with the case door close; without being choked up by the HDD blocking the path.

They should end up giving you slightly better airflow for a given noise level.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Finally after reading all 131 pages [which only took around 2 hours, no sweat right







] I have come to a conclusion on 140mm fans but I want last minute advice/comments. I'm looking at "low budget" fans that are ideally $15 each. The fans I have picked out are Cougars HDB 140mm and GeLID. I do not know which GeLID fans to get though. Basically I need the fan to overcome a dust filter and some other restrictions on the intakes. Mind you I have no hard drive cages in the way so it will be free flow from then on.

EDIT: Also at around $20-$30 what fans should I be looking at? I want the best price to noise/airflow.


----------



## Mysticode

I am going to guess that Mr. Tot will tell you Gelid Silent 14's, I recently got two myself off of eBay and am really enjoying them so far. Need to do more testing though.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I am going to guess that Mr. Tot will tell you Gelid Silent 14's, I recently got two myself off of eBay and am really enjoying them so far. Need to do more testing though.


I shall await further testing.


----------



## ImmortalOCnet

Thanks to Tater and everyone else that answered my question.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Finally after reading all 131 pages [which only took around 2 hours, no sweat right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] I have come to a conclusion on 140mm fans but I want last minute advice/comments. I'm looking at "low budget" fans that are ideally $15 each. The fans I have picked out are Cougars HDB 140mm and GeLID. I do not know which GeLID fans to get though. Basically I need the fan to overcome a dust filter and some other restrictions on the intakes. Mind you I have no hard drive cages in the way so it will be free flow from then on.
> 
> EDIT: Also at around $20-$30 what fans should I be looking at? I want the best price to noise/airflow.


GeLID Silent 14's for $15 fans, get them on Ebay.

Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 140mm's for the $20-30 fans. Gotta get them on NCIX or Aquatuning.us


----------



## ElevenEleven

Gelid Silent 14 PWM fans can be had for $12.6 with free shipping from SuperBiiz (use coupon code FREESIA for 10% off)
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-PX14

I got one myself not too long ago--arrived pretty quickly.

They also have TY-147 140mm fans on sale for $13.60 with free shipping after POCKY3317 coupon code (though that ends today).
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-TY147


----------



## Tator Tot

Reminds me, I still need to find a good deal on the TY-141 & TY-150, so I can have all the different TY-Series fans in my inventory.


----------



## ElevenEleven

TY-141 is $14.40 after coupon on SuperBiiz too--dunno how good that is for that fan.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Tator Tot I was wondering if you could provide a little insight. Like you have been saying, good 140mm fans are hard to find and also more so with LED's. With that in mind what would go best with the XSPC EX280 Rad? I was thinking 4 Aerocool Sharkfan 140's in blue LED? The aerocool's seem to be the "best" 140's I can buy in South Africa. (I don't like overseas shipping). Or would it be more worth my time going down the 4 x Corsair 120 SP Performance Editions route with the EX240 Rad? I am after max performance not really silence as my 4 Storm Force 200's in my case get really noisy at full tilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If I can get them will the Akasa Viper or Viper R's be worth my time?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Too early and forgot to respond.
> 
> What RADs & Fans do you have to pick from, their might be a better combo out there for you.
Click to expand...

Well the local E tailer I use only stocks XSPC water cooling stuff. And out of all the XSPC rads the EX series will best fit my budget. Why can't CoolerMaster just enlarge their best fans like the Blademaster, Xtra Flo's, and Excaliburs to 140mm??? That would make my choice a lot easier!

I can get hold of ordinary CoolerMaster BC 140mm fans @ 1800RPM.
Speed: 1,800 RPM ±10%
Air Flow: 77.7 CFM ±10%
Air pressure: 1.95 mmH2O ±10%
Noise: 31.3 dBA
Bearing Type: Dual Ball


----------



## subinbar

White blades on a black frame - what are the best options for 120mm?

I got some XION AXP Alphawings that aren't bad, but don't push a ton of air. Also wondering about the Nexus and Arctic Cooling offerings.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> TY-141 is $14.40 after coupon on SuperBiiz too--dunno how good that is for that fan.


I don't know really either, since I don't have it. Ideally I'd like to get the other TY fans for ~$10-12 like I did the rest of mine. Gotta deal hunt, otherwise I'd be broke buying fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well the local E tailer I use only stocks XSPC water cooling stuff. And out of all the XSPC rads the EX series will best fit my budget. Why can't CoolerMaster just enlarge their best fans like the Blademaster, Xtra Flo's, and Excaliburs to 140mm??? That would make my choice a lot easier!
> 
> I can get hold of ordinary CoolerMaster BC 140mm fans @ 1800RPM.
> Speed: 1,800 RPM ±10%
> Air Flow: 77.7 CFM ±10%
> Air pressure: 1.95 mmH2O ±10%
> Noise: 31.3 dBA
> Bearing Type: Dual Ball


I'd get the 120mm model and the Corsair SP models. The Sharks are not awful from what I've seen, but I know they're definitely not quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> White blades on a black frame - what are the best options for 120mm?
> 
> I got some XION AXP Alphawings that aren't bad, but don't push a ton of air. Also wondering about the Nexus and Arctic Cooling offerings.


Nexus Basic will be about the same, Arctic Cooling models are awful. GeLID Silent 12's would probably be your best option.

You have to remember that Alpha Wings & Nexus Basic's are only 1000 RPM, so it's not going to feel like they're moving a lot of air.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What about that zaward golf fan? Isn't it white on black?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What about that zaward golf fan? Isn't it white on black?


Sharkoon Silent Eagle's are, Zaward just offers Blue, Red, or Black blades with a black housing on the G3's.

G1 & G2's are either full black or full white.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Tator, when can we expect to see some numbers?








1 month? Couple? 2 weeks?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Tator, when can we expect to see some numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month? Couple? 2 weeks?


When it's done. Shouldn't be too much longer, I've just been procrastinating the last two weeks and working on another project, which was also some supplementary content for this review.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by doyll View Post
> 
> I should be getting a couple of their new 140mm fans soon. Ordered by no tracking notice yet. Specs look interesting but I don't understand why they haven't gone PWM yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Why who hasn't gone PWM yet?
> 
> Phantek's?


Yes, the new Phanteks PH-F140 fans. Sorry I didn't answer your sooner but missed your post.

Black blades are new fans
 

They have built in dampeners on the mounting holes. Appear to be an 'O' ring but are not. The cables are the same plastic tubing, not real braiding. Blades are straighter and the ribs are not as big as old fan blades had. I can hear no bearing noise. They are silent up to about 900rpm and start to whine at about 1050-1100rpm and above but it's not a bothersome sound.

Rating 2.8 W (.2A on label)
Model PH-F140 on label
Airflow 88.6 CFM
Bearing UFB (Updraft Floating Balance)
Speed 1300 ± 10% RPM
Noise 19.6 dB (A)
Size 140 x 140 x 25 mm
Plug 3-pin
Blade Diameter 132 mm
Starting Voltage 3.9 V
Hub Size 41 mm


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome man, can't wait.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got those guys as well, found the same sort of anomaly.

I don't hate them, I just don't understand why they exist? They're not that different from the old ones.


----------



## skywalkr

Some nice prices for fellow Canadians, figured I'd share them here since there's been lots of talk about these fans (screw NCIX! although, I'm pretty sure they own both of these retailers):

Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (120mm) - $17.70

Noctua NF-F12 - $19.99


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Some nice prices for fellow Canadians, figured I'd share them here since there's been lots of talk about these fans (screw NCIX! although, I'm pretty sure they own both of these retailers):
> 
> Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (120mm) - $17.70
> 
> Noctua NF-F12 - $19.99


120 is useless for me. Oooh I see a 140 for $20, haha.








I always buy my stuff from ME and they always had the NF-F12 for that price.


----------



## CM MR HAF

We upgraded the bearings on Sickleflows to POM solid bearings. Love to send some samples, although these may not be available in North America. Moving forward the new CM fans that will be coming soon will have POM solid bearings.


----------



## PNUT MnM

Recently purchased a Corsair Vengeance C70. Looking to put fans in the following places and would like to know what is recommended for each fan place. Will be removing one of the HDD cages, not sure yet if top or bottom one. Price is not a concern. Will be ordering from Amazon.

2 x 120mm Front Intake
1 x 120mm Attached to whichever HDD Cage stays
1 or 2 x 120mm or 140mm Bottom Intake (depends on which HDD case I remove)
2 x 120mm or 140mm Top Exhaust
1 x 120mm Rear Exhaust

~Sent from my GNex


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We upgraded the bearings on Sickleflows to POM solid bearings. Love to send some samples, although these may not be available in North America. Moving forward the new CM fans that will be coming soon will have POM solid bearings.


What exactly is a POM bearing?


----------



## Elohim

Is this some sort of ball bearing made out of POM (polyacetal)?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> What exactly is a POM bearing?


I don't have them, but CM's gonna send me some.

POM (Delrin) Bearing is somewhat unique to the consumer fan market, depending on how Cooler Master introduced it to the fan (which I'll known once I have it) they've either taken the brass oil chamber away from an HDB and replaced it with the POM (Delrin) material to create a bearing that has less resonance.

Or they've used a POM cast to forcefully cycle oil through a chamber.

The later would be more impressive, but the former is more likely as it's been used in heavy industry.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Either one sounds interesting...I had completely discarded CM fans as of now.


----------



## libreorca

Mr Tator, do you include this fan in this round up?

I took your advice and love this fan very much <3


----------



## Tator Tot

Yep, the A14's will be included. Just the FLX model, and not the ULN as they are the same fan and the ULN will just have a lower speed range & be quieter.


----------



## subinbar

Well I've given up on finding a white fan with good performance and tolerable noise.

So for intake and exhaust, which would be better suited, the GT AP-15 or Corsair's AF120 Performance? The AP-15's would be more versatile, and I wonder if they might be quieter when sitting right next to a dust filter.

However the Corsair 2-packs would make them a much cheaper investment.

Once again thanks for your insight Tator Tot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> Well I've given up on finding a white fan with good performance and tolerable noise.
> 
> So for intake and exhaust, which would be better suited, the GT AP-15 or Corsair's AF120 Performance? The AP-15's would be more versatile, and I wonder if they might be quieter when sitting right next to a dust filter.
> 
> However the Corsair 2-packs would make them a much cheaper investment.
> 
> Once again thanks for your insight Tator Tot.


What case are you putting them in, and what is your config?

Also, you could look at the GeLID Silent 12 & Silent 14's; they are very good quality fans that generate a very low level of noise. They also are relatively cheap with the Silent 12 Normal, PWM, & Temp Controlled models all running around $10-12 USD (Newegg) with the Silent 14 models running about $14-18 USD. (On Ebay & SuperBiz)


----------



## subinbar

Case is a Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 Advanced black. I'm running an 85W Xeon E5530 on an Intel DX58OG, which gets particularly hot. This is a secondary gaming rig I built for cheap for LAN events and such.

It's not a large case, and temps aren't as great as I thought they might be, which is why I'm looking for higher performance fans.

The Gelids are tempting, but only 1000RPM which I don't think is quite enough. I'm running a NZXT slider style fan controller, but I suppose I could always get the PWM Gelids (1500RPM max) and jury-rig them into the controller (only fits 3 pin fans). The white fans look great in this case but in the end I'd rather have good performance.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> Case is a Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 Advanced black. I'm running an 85W Xeon E5530 on an Intel DX58OG, which gets particularly hot. This is a secondary gaming rig I built for cheap for LAN events and such.
> 
> It's not a large case, and temps aren't as great as I thought they might be, which is why I'm looking for higher performance fans.
> 
> The Gelids are tempting, but only 1000RPM which I don't think is quite enough. I'm running a NZXT slider style fan controller, but I suppose I could always get the PWM Gelids (1500RPM max) and jury-rig them into the controller (only fits 3 pin fans). The white fans look great in this case but in the end I'd rather have good performance.


I suggest getting two Silent 14's for the front & removing the top drive cage.

What CPU cooler do you have, as that'll dictate the back/rear fan choices.


----------



## subinbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I suggest getting two Silent 14's for the front & removing the top drive cage.
> 
> What CPU cooler do you have, as that'll dictate the back/rear fan choices.


Unfortunately it only fits 1 14 in the front, or 2 12's.

I'm running a Dark Knight Night Hawk edition for my cooler.


----------



## nervx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yep, the A14's will be included. Just the FLX model, and not the ULN as they are the same fan and the ULN will just have a lower speed range & be quieter.


i've read that the adapters that come with the FLX are 9v and 7v. i have a theory that the ULN version of the fan is actually the exact same FLX fan and simply has a 7v resistor built in. the included adapter simply knocks it down further to 5v. is this something you could look into and compare?

if true whats the point of the ULN model with limited rpm range when all you would need is a cheap 5v adapter to get the same low noise result.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> Unfortunately it only fits 1 14 in the front, or 2 12's.
> 
> I'm running a Dark Knight Night Hawk edition for my cooler.


Ah, that's right. I'd do 2 up front of Silent 12's. The fans will be able to be controlled by the NZXT controller.

I would also mount a Silent 12 on the back as an intake, and then a silent 12 or Silent 14 on the bottom as intake. You could get a Silent 12 for the door if your GPU gets hot, but I doubt it will in this config.

Move the DK to a Horizontal position so it sucks air up from the lower section of the case and pushes it towards the top.

Should give you a nice drop in temps, the top can be left to passively let air radiate out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nervx*
> 
> i've read that the adapters that come with the FLX are 9v and 7v. i have a theory that the ULN version of the fan is actually the exact same FLX fan and simply has a 7v resistor built in. the included adapter simply knocks it down further to 5v. is this something you could look into and compare?
> 
> if true whats the point of the ULN model with limited rpm range when all you would need is a cheap 5v adapter to get the same low noise result.


That's not the case, it's just designed to run at a lower RPM level.

Also, the point of lower RPM models is that fans do not perform in a linear fashion when you lower their RPM level. Motor noise & other anomalies can occur when you're forcing them to run with a lower input.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I currently have a NF-F12 on my Megahalems, I've tried doing push pull but I get an annoying whine. Do you think I would gain any benefit in replacing the NF-F12 with a NF-A15 PWM or would the temps be worse?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I currently have a NF-F12 on my Megahalems, I've tried doing push pull but I get an annoying whine. Do you think I would gain any benefit in replacing the NF-F12 with a NF-A15 PWM or would the temps be worse?


It wouldn't be worth the added cost.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Well I could put the NF-F12 somewhere else, was just wondering if the NF-A15 would be better or not.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

So I finally got around buying the Silent 14s... on ebay. I have never used this before so I do not know if it can be trusted. I am looking at this right now: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GELID-SILENT-14cm-140mm-PWM-4-pin-Intelligent-Low-Noise-Rubber-Mount-PC-Case-Fan-/181092879685?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item2a29fa0d45&_uhb=1#ht_5056wt_1398
Legit?

Edit: How would this compare to the XION Alphawings? I really don't mind the colours on the fans as long as it pushes a ton of air while being quiet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Well I could put the NF-F12 somewhere else, was just wondering if the NF-A15 would be better or not.


A15's push more air, but they're not a dramatic improvement. They might be better, but at most you'd see a degree drop. I seriously don't recommend changing the fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> So I finally got around buying the Silent 14s... on ebay. I have never used this before so I do not know if it can be trusted. I am looking at this right now: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GELID-SILENT-14cm-140mm-PWM-4-pin-Intelligent-Low-Noise-Rubber-Mount-PC-Case-Fan-/181092879685?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item2a29fa0d45&_uhb=1#ht_5056wt_1398
> Legit?
> 
> Edit: How would this compare to the XION Alphawings? I really don't mind the colours on the fans as long as it pushes a ton of air while being quiet.


FP-Outlet is a legit place.

Silent 14's have less static pressure at the same noise or RPM level than the Alpha Wing's, but push a bit more air.


----------



## Paps.pt

Hello there and thank you for all your input.I ordered a 760GC and a 740GF asetek clc kit, was thinking about putting two fans in push-pull on the 760gc and a fan in push mode on the 740gf. The main purpose is reducing the overall noise of my pc. Do you recommend the noctuas NF-F12s over the Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition?I have a Coolermaster Scout case and I will probably also change the stock front 140mm fan and the side panel 120mm Noiseblocker blacksilent XL1 that I bought a while ago. Could you recommend some fans for that also, please?

Thanks


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Hello there and thank you for all your input.
> 
> I ordered a 760GC and a 740GF asetek clc kit, was thinking about putting two fans in push-pull on the 760gc and a fan in push mode on the 740gf. The main purpose is reducing the overall noise of my pc. Do you recommend the noctuas NF-F12s over the Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition?
> I have a Coolermaster Scout case and I will probably also change the stock front 140mm fan and the side panel 120mm Noiseblocker blacksilent XL1 that I bought a while ago. Could you recommend some fans for that also, please?
> Thanks


I would get Noctua F12s since they use a square frame and Corsair uses a round frame which makes the air "leak". Not sure about case fans, that's for Mr. Tot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Hello there and thank you for all your input.I ordered a 760GC and a 740GF asetek clc kit, was thinking about putting two fans in push-pull on the 760gc and a fan in push mode on the 740gf. The main purpose is reducing the overall noise of my pc. Do you recommend the noctuas NF-F12s over the Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition?I have a Coolermaster Scout case and I will probably also change the stock front 140mm fan and the side panel 120mm Noiseblocker blacksilent XL1 that I bought a while ago. Could you recommend some fans for that also, please?
> 
> Thanks


For the case fans, GeLID Silent Series fans, and yes on the F12 vs SP120


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like their Rosewill Hyperborea brothers, they have a high pitched tone to their bearing. May seem obnoxious to some, may not seem so to others.
> Doesn't really bother me since it fits into the tonal profile of the airflow noise, for the most part. I can still pick it out though.
> 
> The blade design also allows for "hissing" on certain restrictive surfaces. So far my surfaces (H100, GTX 360, & TRUE), did not have this issue but I've seen it reported.
> 
> Depending on the cost, I would buy one and check it out. Definitely not an awful fan, but limited application somewhat due to some design downfalls.


I have been struggling with making my Corsair H100i more silent. The fans that came with the cooler were really loud. After doing a lot of research online, the Noctua NF-F12 fans seemed to be one of the logical choices (running them in a push config against the radiator). So I finally purchased two of them, and they seem really quiet on the radiator. But I have now been reading about the Akasa Apache Black fans which seem to be a very good fan. I ran across this video that has me concerned:






What is going on with the Nocuta NF-F12s in this video? Why are they so loud compared to the Akasa fans (and most of the other fans)? Is it because they are being run in a pull config?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

If I were to guess, I would say yes. I have a NF-F12 on my Megahalems and it doesn't like to be run in pull mode either.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on with the Nocuta NF-F12s in this video? Why are they so loud compared to the Akasa fans (and most of the other fans)? Is it because they are being run in a pull config?


Yes, they don't like to be run in a pull configuration as the entire fan is designed both acoustically and pressure wise, to be run in a push configuration.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yes, they don't like to be run in a pull configuration as the entire fan is designed both acoustically and pressure wise, to be run in a push configuration.


Tator Tot-

As it seems you have experience with both the Noctua NF-F12 fans and the Akasa Apache fans, would I see any noise benefit/improvement (generally at lower speeds) moving from the Noctuas to the Akasas?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Tator Tot-
> 
> As it seems you have experience with both the Noctua NF-F12 fans and the Akasa Apache fans, would I see any noise benefit/improvement (generally at lower speeds) moving from the Noctuas to the Akasas?


In a Push config; no. You'd get a negative turn around instead, as the Akasa's are just slightly louder.

In a Pull config, it would be night & day.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In a Push config; no. You'd get a negative turn around instead, as the Akasa's are just slightly louder.
> 
> In a Pull config, it would be night & day.


Thanks.

I am running push only, so I will stick with the Noctuas.


----------



## Alastair

Tator Tot have you tested any of the coolermaster fans for us. I know BladeMaster is a tried, tested and loved design but what about Xtra Flo's and Excalibur's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Tator Tot have you tested any of the coolermaster fans for us. I know BladeMaster is a tried, tested and loved design but what about Xtra Flo's and Excalibur's?


I love Blade Master's, an excellent budget fan for radiators. No bollux about them either, honest & true specs.

XtraFlo's look like a similar design to Blade Master's, not as robust in the pressure department but they don't look awful either. They'll definitely have some heavy resonance as that frame is made from a hard plastic which will translate the vibrations of the motor more readily into whatever it's mounted to.

Unlike the softer frames of the Blade Masters, as far as a translation of noise goes, it should be a mild increase but not a huge regard.

Excalibur & Turbine Master fans are an awful mess though.

Excalibur's Barometric Ball Bearing is at least an interesting design. It utilizes pressure in the chamber with a lubricated surface to enable the fan to rotate at higher speeds without a ramp up in noise.

The blade & housing design is what makes the product awful, as the housing generates an excess of hiss from the fan while killing all pressure, and the blade design isn't well optimized for airflow or pressure and creates many different tonal ranges, making it's airflow noise extreme to the ears.

The Turbine Master is a repeat of the Excalibur's but with a more sensible frame design. Still, the square frame is the best frame when it comes to fans, and the raised posts make the whole thing a mess to use. Like wise, at least fans that normally use a round frame have some form of anti-vibration mechanism built in but the Turbine Master series does not.

Sickle Flow fans are my biggest pet-peeves from Cooler Master as they were listed with inaccurate specs multiple times. Even on Cooler Master's website.

Like wise, they charged a premium for a fan with a low end sleeve bearing.

So I'd say with Cooler Master's offerings, it has been mix & match.

Blade Master's & XtraFlo's have been their best offerings.

SickleFlo's were middle of the road, and had issues due to the companies incompitance.

Their bog-standard fans were just that.

Their "unique" offerings have all been bad so far though.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Tator Tot have you tested any of the coolermaster fans for us. I know BladeMaster is a tried, tested and loved design but what about Xtra Flo's and Excalibur's?
> 
> 
> 
> I love Blade Master's, an excellent budget fan for radiators. No bollux about them either, honest & true specs.
> XtraFlo's look like a similar design to Blade Master's, not as robust in the pressure department but they don't look awful either. They'll definitely have some heavy resonance as that frame is made from a hard plastic which will translate the vibrations of the motor more readily into whatever it's mounted to.
> Unlike the softer frames of the Blade Masters, as far as a translation of noise goes, it should be a mild increase but not a huge regard.
> 
> Excalibur & Turbine Master fans are an awful mess though.
> 
> Excalibur's Barometric Ball Bearing is at least an interesting design. It utilizes pressure in the chamber with a lubricated surface to enable the fan to rotate at higher speeds without a ramp up in noise.
> The blade & housing design is what makes the product awful, as the housing generates an excess of hiss from the fan while killing all pressure, and the blade design isn't well optimized for airflow or pressure and creates many different tonal ranges, making it's airflow noise extreme to the ears.
> 
> The Turbine Master is a repeat of the Excalibur's but with a more sensible frame design. Still, the square frame is the best frame when it comes to fans, and the raised posts make the whole thing a mess to use. Like wise, at least fans that normally use a round frame have some form of anti-vibration mechanism built in but the Turbine Master series does not.
> 
> Sickle Flow fans are my biggest pet-peeves from Cooler Master as they were listed with inaccurate specs multiple times. Even on Cooler Master's website.
> Like wise, they charged a premium for a fan with a low end sleeve bearing.
> 
> So I'd say with Cooler Master's offerings, it has been mix & match.
> 
> Blade Master's & XtraFlo's have been their best offerings.
> SickleFlo's were middle of the road, and had issues due to the companies incompitance.
> Their bog-standard fans were just that.
> 
> Their "unique" offerings have all been bad so far though.
Click to expand...

If only they would now enlarge their Blade Master's and Xtra Flo's to 140mm size. It isn't as easy as that though is it? Just add 20mm on? I am sure they would have done it by now if it was really?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In a Push config; no. You'd get a negative turn around instead, as the Akasa's are just slightly louder.
> 
> In a Pull config, it would be night & day.


So for someone who really wants a push-pull config in a high density fin radiator, with good temps and low noise, what would you suggest? A Noctua Nf-F12 pushing and what other model doing the pulling?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If only they would now enlarge their Blade Master's and Xtra Flo's to 140mm size. It isn't as easy as that though is it? Just add 20mm on? I am sure they would have done it by now if it was really?


For the most part, that's dead on. Some designs lend themselves well to over-sizing or under-sizing; but not many. That's why you generally do not see a design repeated from 80mm up to 92mm, or 120mm up to 140mm.

As for why they don't create a performance 140mm fan; they're focused on selling the Megaflow/230mm fans. If you haven't noticed, they'll load up just about any case with those. As size sells.

People assume (at least in the general market) that bigger fans are quieter, and super big fans will be super awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> So for someone who really wants a push-pull config in a high density fin radiator, with good temps and low noise, what would you suggest? A Noctua Nf-F12 pushing and what other model doing the pulling?


I would never suggest mixing push & pull. Like wise, it really would depend on the radiator / config. Most of the time, Push-Pull configs add twice as much noise, without a significant drop in temperatures.


----------



## Paps.pt

Are you sure that a push setup is all thats necessary? Thats not what Tim Logan says. In a review of the Noctua NF-F12 in a H100 he saw a 5 degrees decrease when adding 2 more fans for a push-pull config.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Are you sure that a push setup is all thats necessary? Thats not what Tim Logan says. In a review of the Noctua NF-F12 in a H100 he saw a 5 degrees decrease when adding 2 more fans for a push-pull config.


I have a hard time believing his numbers to be accurate in that regard.

I can specifically state that my H100 doesn't show a noticeable drop in temps (more than 2*C) when using Push-Pull on it with Cooler Master Blade Master fans (4 of them) even maxed out.

Like wise, you can check out some excellent testing of radiators and the fan configs, as well as how it effects temps.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/


----------



## ivanlabrie

I noticed a decrease of 5c by going from single 5300rpm 120x38mm fan to dual 220cfm beasts in my Silver Arrow...and that heatsink is one of the most dense there is out there. (first SA)
I say it's not worth it.
Now I'm running passive with only ty-140 fans as case fans, and that's what I consider silent (4 of them, full blast)


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I have a hard time believing his numbers to be accurate in that regard.
> 
> I can specifically state that my H100 doesn't show a noticeable drop in temps (more than 2*C) when using Push-Pull on it with Cooler Master Blade Master fans (4 of them) even maxed out.
> 
> Like wise, you can check out some excellent testing of radiators and the fan configs, as well as how it effects temps.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/


I will be cooling a 2500k at 4.3Ghz and a Inno3d gtx570 Hawk with a Asetek 760GC CLC kit, which as a 120mm high dens fin Radiator so maybe both fans will make a difference, dont you think?
You never recommend it because the noctuas in push-pull make extra noise or because there isnt much of a difference to make it worth the cost of an extra fan?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I will be cooling a 2500k at 4.3Ghz and a Inno3d gtx570 Hawk with a Asetek 760GC CLC kit, which as a 120mm high dens fin Radiator so maybe both fans will make a difference, dont you think?
> You never recommend it because the noctuas in push-pull make extra noise or because there isnt much of a difference to make it worth the cost of an extra fan?


In the case of the Noctua's, it'll be even noisier than normal due to their unique design.

I also do not recommend it, in general, because of the additional cost. The Asetek cooling system doesn't have enough flow from the pump, or area on the radiator to make a difference with 1 fan vs 2 fans.

Water Cooling isn't magic, and the two most important aspects (heat dissipation area & flow) often get overlooked when people choose a system.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've been told that pull is better than push for temperature. Personally, I'm using 4 GT AP-14s in push/pull intake at 800rpm where I just about cant hear them over ambient noise. Good temperature at practically nonexistent noise level. I can definitely hear them at 1000 rpm in that setup.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've been told that pull is better than push for temperature. Personally, I'm using 4 GT AP-14s in push/pull intake at 800rpm where I just about cant hear them over ambient noise. Good temperature at practically nonexistent noise level. I can definitely hear them at 1000 rpm in that setup.


You're talking at points of virtually inaudible noise levels.

Every 3dB(A) increase in sound pressure is twice the amount of sound level present.

So 15dB(A) vs 18dB(A) should scientifically be twice as loud. Perceptually though, it's much lower than the sound level of the normal world (which depending on where you live can come from 25dB(A) up to 40dB(A) or Quiet Country Side to Busy & Loud City apartment.)

So while it is a doubling of the perceptual sound pressure, it doesn't correlate to such an outcome when the existing noise floor is already 2-3 times louder if not more.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If only they would now enlarge their Blade Master's and Xtra Flo's to 140mm size. It isn't as easy as that though is it? Just add 20mm on? I am sure they would have done it by now if it was really?
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, that's dead on. Some designs lend themselves well to over-sizing or under-sizing; but not many. That's why you generally do not see a design repeated from 80mm up to 92mm, or 120mm up to 140mm.
> 
> As for why they don't create a performance 140mm fan; they're focused on selling the Megaflow/230mm fans. If you haven't noticed, they'll load up just about any case with those. As size sells.
> 
> People assume (at least in the general market) that bigger fans are quieter, and super big fans will be super awesome.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> So for someone who really wants a push-pull config in a high density fin radiator, with good temps and low noise, what would you suggest? A Noctua Nf-F12 pushing and what other model doing the pulling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would never suggest mixing push & pull. Like wise, it really would depend on the radiator / config. Most of the time, Push-Pull configs add twice as much noise, without a significant drop in temperatures.
Click to expand...

200 = silence! I like that funny joke!







I have 4 Storm Force 200 in my Phantom 820 and at full ball these thing drown out my two 2200RPM xtra Flo's at full tilt.


----------



## Tator Tot

Not sure who makes the Storm Force 200's, but I do know that Cooler Master, Rosewill, & NZXT use the YLTC 230mm fan. That's what the HAF cases came equipped with.

So far, it's been the best 2x0mm fan I've had my hands on, but no where near quiet. Mostly due to the undersized impellers on them. This is done so that the dead zone is huge.

The dead-zone a properly designed 200mm fan would be about 80mm across. Which is huge compared to a standard 120mm fan's dead zone of only 20mm.


----------



## edsai

The XtraFlo non led and blue led have same specifications and both uses sleeve bearings.
The red led version has higher speed (2200 rpm) and uses another bearing (DynaLoop).

The XtraFlo non led is the 212 Evo stock fan.

I've heard by a XtraFlo blue led and red led owner that the red led is quieter and has better air flow then the blue led.


----------



## Tator Tot

If blade design & rotational speed is the same, the fans will have the same airflow. Bearing type & LED color won't matter for that.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I have a hard time believing his numbers to be accurate in that regard.
> 
> I can specifically state that my H100 doesn't show a noticeable drop in temps (more than 2*C) when using Push-Pull on it with Cooler Master Blade Master fans (4 of them) even maxed out.
> 
> Like wise, you can check out some excellent testing of radiators and the fan configs, as well as how it effects temps.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/


I found another reviewer (Linus Tech Reviews) that shows a 10 degrees diferente during load on a push-pull fan config mounted on the H80i, a big difference that in fact dosent occur on the H100i. He believes this happens because the H80i is a thicker rad (38mm, opposed to the 27mm of the H100i) and benefits from the 2 fan´s more pressure.






Being the Asetek 760GC also a thicker rad, do you still believe it wont make much of a difference?
I once again thank you for your opinions.

Cheers


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I found another reviewer (Linus Tech Reviews) that shows a 10 degrees diferente during load on a push-pull fan config mounted on the H80i, a big difference that in fact dosent occur on the H100i. He believes this happens because the H80i is a thicker rad (38mm, opposed to the 27mm of the H100i) and benefits from the 2 fan´s more pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being the Asetek 760GC also a thicker rad, do you still believe it wont make much of a difference?
> I once again thank you for your opinions.
> 
> Cheers


It probably will, but at the expense of more noise...give it a try. You can always put the extra fan as a case fan if the noise profile bothers you.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It probably will, but at the expense of more noise...give it a try. You can always put the extra fan as a case fan if the noise profile bothers you.


I was going to but Tator Tots got me worried becasue he says that the Noctua NF-F12 will make a noise higher than normal because they werent designed to work that way. But the Noctua site says opposite and I havent found more info on the subject.

"Can I use the NF-F12 in push/pull configurations?
Yes, the NF-F12 can be used in push/pull setups. However, the NF-F12 at full speed produces so much static pressure that even a single fan can push the air through fin-stacks with wide to medium fin spacing (such as the one of the popular Noctua NH-U12P heatsink) very effectively. In these cases, adding a second NF-F12 fan for a push/pull setup may not provide significant improvements in performance over a single NF-F12. We thus only recommend push/pull setups on heatsinks or radiators with denser fin stacks or if you plan to run the NF-F12 fans at slower speeds (e.g. via the supplied L.N.A. and/or PWM control)."

Source: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs&step=2&products_id=42&lng=en#3


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If blade design & rotational speed is the same, the fans will have the same airflow. Bearing type & LED color won't matter for that.


Well I'm using the 212 with the XtraFlo non led, I can't tell myself about the Red Led version.

According to this guy the Red Led dynaloop seems better then the Blue Led sleeve.
He already had the Red Led fan then he purchased the Blue Led fans but he didn't figured that the Blue Led's are sleeves.

He figured the differences in practice, the Blue Led noise is much louder and annoying and his air flow aren't good then the Red Led.


----------



## EPiiKK

Great thread, GJ OP!
Would you guys recommend me Silverstone AP120 over GT 1150RPM fans for front intake on my 300r?
Silence while delivering enough air for my GPU (which is gonna get a arctic cooling cooler soon on it) is my objective.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I found another reviewer (Linus Tech Reviews) that shows a 10 degrees diferente during load on a push-pull fan config mounted on the H80i, a big difference that in fact dosent occur on the H100i. He believes this happens because the H80i is a thicker rad (38mm, opposed to the 27mm of the H100i) and benefits from the 2 fan´s more pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being the Asetek 760GC also a thicker rad, do you still believe it wont make much of a difference?
> I once again thank you for your opinions.
> 
> Cheers


I can say that the H100 doesn't get these benefits. I wouldn't do it with the H80 / H80i, but you can definitely give it a shot.

My only reserve about it, is that it's a $20-25 fan, which isn't just a drop in the bucket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> He figured the differences in practice, the Blue Led noise is much louder and annoying and his air flow aren't good then the Red Led.


The only difference he is experiencing is most likely the 10% varriance range given to fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Great thread, GJ OP!
> Would you guys recommend me Silverstone AP120 over GT 1150RPM fans for front intake on my 300r?
> Silence while delivering enough air for my GPU (which is gonna get a arctic cooling cooler soon on it) is my objective.


Nah, Silverstone AP120's are not as good as the GT's.


----------



## ZeVo

Does anyone who owns NF-A14 FLX notice a buzzing noise coming out of the motor at 1200/1050 RPM? I only hear it when I put my ear right next to it, but just checking to see if this is normal.


----------



## Tator Tot

Mine do not do that, unless you start to notice more noise, I wouldn't bother with an RMA though. You've got years for it to go bad.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey tator, need advice on which fan to install in my current case as top-left exhaust. currently i have a wing12 pl running on cpu_fan_opt as rear exhaust but need a quality fan on the back top to help the exhaust fan. also i want negative pressure because it keeps my PC cooler and idc about dust. BTW i already have an AP-15 at the front as an intake with a fan adapter to "focus" the air flow.


is that a good idea for focusing the flow?


----------



## Tator Tot

focusing airflow is only really needed if you're using your case intakes as part of the cooling of a passive heatsink.

Otherwise, they just tend to add more noise.

A good example of this in action is the AP181 in the TJ08-E, if you take out the HDD cage and use a heatsink that'll be facing the fan, you can run a system in a semi-passive fashion and have it remain fairly cool. Even with mild overclocks.

I did some experimenting with this awhile back and using a passive power supply, GPU, & CPU. Results ended up being slightly less favorable. As the GPU would get too hot during gaming.

This was with a HD6970 & TRAD2, so not exactly a low heat output GPU.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Thanks for the reply, BTW can you recommend a good top exhaust fan from this website? http://pccasegear.com/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, BTW can you recommend a good top exhaust fan from this website? http://pccasegear.com/


Size, any looks you're going for, & cost?


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Size, any looks you're going for, & cost?


oh, forgot to say the rest, so basically 120/140mm; no leds; dont care about colour; and below $20

i don't want another Gelid or GT-15 though they are not silent enough at 60% (minimum BIOS will let me turn the system fans down to)


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_598&products_id=16643

True Quiet 140 should suit you well. Slim pickings down undah though. Not many options worth talking about.


----------



## Phenomanator53

thanks, but isn't that fan a sleeve bearing? wouldn't that be bad for horizontal operation? can you recommend me another fan? Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> thanks, but isn't that fan a sleeve bearing? wouldn't that be bad for horizontal operation? can you recommend me another fan? Thanks.


Yes it's a sleeve bearing, but no it's not really bad for the bearing. If you start to hear obtuse noise from the fan, you just need to re-oil it.

Even with two fans, that'll take all of 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Thanks for the reply, i'll look into it. there was another question that troubled me alot, see how the top of my case has 2 140mm fan mounts,


would the air "short circuit" when it hits the restrictive grill and re-direct the air back into the case via the adjacent fan cutout?


----------



## Tator Tot

Nope, because the air is hot and if the case is constantly flowing with air (positive or negative) then most of the hot air will naturally rise out.


----------



## Phenomanator53

ok thank for the info







are these fans good or bad?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=16971

im willing to spend the extra if this fan is as good as it is priced:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_598&products_id=22576


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> ok thank for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are these fans good or bad?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=16971
> 
> im willing to spend the extra if this fan is as good as it is priced:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_598&products_id=22576


The X-Silent's are good, but they are just sleeve bearings.

The A14 FLX, if you're willing to spend, will definitely perform for you. Better value for than the Antec, and the only 140mm I'd recommend from PC Case Gear if you want a fully featured product that'll last a lifetime.


----------



## Phenomanator53

What type of bearings do those noctua's use? they look like hydraulic bearing or something similar. Also how do Silent Wings 2 140mm fans go against the noctuas?, although not available in Australia, i can still get them from ebay. they certainly look ALOT better than the noctuas.

also another question, what type of fans does AC use in their VGA coolers?

seems like the fan bearing sealed.


----------



## Tator Tot

SSO2 bearing shares the same design type with an FDB & HDB. Just more complicated.

No matter what Arctic Cooling says, all of their fans are just rifle bearings. Not FDBs.

Silent Wing 2's are quieter than Noctua's but have less pressure.


----------



## Phenomanator53

oh, so it means my Accelero mono plus has a POS fan?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> oh, so it means my Accelero mono plus has a POS fan?


Just because a fan has bearing type X doesn't mean it's bad. Bearing hatred is mostly unjustified. It just depends on how the fan was designed and how the product is used.

A good sleeve bearing will last a long time.

Still, the fans are not that great. AC just makes them big and makes sure the bearing doesn't make a ton of noise. So they do the job pretty well, at least for their outset objective.


----------



## Phenomanator53

If their fans aren't great, how do they manage to guarantee a 6 year warranty? shouldn't it fail long before then? anyways i cant hear the fan right now and it at 870RPM


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> If their fans aren't great, how do they manage to guarantee a 6 year warranty? shouldn't it fail long before then? anyways i cant hear the fan right now and it at 870RPM


MTBF @ 40*C on a sleeve bearing fan is ~50k hrs. Depending on who you ask.

52 Hours (what AC's fans are rated for) translated into normal people time = ~5.9 years.

That's a mean-time between failures number though. Which doesn't really mean jack.

Noctua's SSO bearing was a sleeve bearing, and they gave it a similar warranty.

Most sleeve bearings do not fail that quickly. Unless they're in very hot conditions for constant use.


----------



## LTC

I need help choosing which fans to use with my H100i in the top. I'm using the included fans, however, the noise is killing me... I'm receiving the replacement PWM fans from Corsair today, however I don't know if they are quieter than the stock ones...

Regards
Jacob


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC*
> 
> I need help choosing which fans to use with my H100i in the top. I'm using the included fans, however, the noise is killing me... I'm receiving the replacement PWM fans from Corsair today, however I don't know if they are quieter than the stock ones...
> 
> Regards
> Jacob


I would say either GT-15s or SP120 silent editions.
I got the silent editions pushing air now, nice and quiet


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC*
> 
> I need help choosing which fans to use with my H100i in the top. I'm using the included fans, however, the noise is killing me... I'm receiving the replacement PWM fans from Corsair today, however I don't know if they are quieter than the stock ones...


They're SP120L's, pretty good fans (SP120 with PWM). You could slow it down to have it quieter or just buy some GT AP-15's.


----------



## Paps.pt

Is there any advantage in terms of noise to buy a Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92x14mm fan for the vrms, ram and Mosfet section of my gpu's when using the Asetek 760gc clc watercooling kit or will the 4 times cheaper arctic cooling P9 PWM 92x25mm be enough because there will be no noticeable difference?


----------



## didge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Golf 3 will be quieter than the MF12-S2; Be Quiet would be as well.
> 
> Be Quiet has a better bearing, Zaward's are a bit cheaper, and sometimes easier to find under the Sharkoon name.


Hi Tator,

Thank you for all the helpful advice. I bought a Zaward Golf 3 at Amazon but I must have received a bad one, as it had some irregular friction noise in the motor and when mounted as an exhaust fan, it had a grinding noise, which was louder than my 3 Noiseblocker MF12- S2 together. So I sent it back. I'll try a True Quiet 120 next, it's cheaper (12 euros) than the Zawards (14 euros).


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Is there any advantage in terms of noise to buy a Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92x14mm fan for the vrms, ram and Mosfet section of my gpu's when using the Asetek 760gc clc watercooling kit or will the 4 times cheaper arctic cooling P9 PWM 92x25mm be enough because there will be no noticeable difference?


I can't comment on that particular Noctua fan but I've been using the Gelid Silent 9 for this purpose and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I can't comment on that particular Noctua fan but I've been using the Gelid Silent 9 for this purpose and I'm pretty happy with it.


Do you connect it to the GPU´s 4 pin header and let the PWM work or do you fix a RPM?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Do you connect it to the GPU´s 4 pin header and let the PWM work or do you fix a RPM?


The GPU's 4-pin header does not fit a normal case fan connector so I just connect it to my motherboard header.

Edit: Apparently there is also a Silent 9 PWM (mine is fixed 1500 RPM) and Gelid offers a PWM adapter for the GPU connector that you can find on eBay for $6 shipped. If you're willing to spend a bit more, you can go that route. I personally find the fan to be quiet enough that I don't mind. By far the loudest thing in my case is the H60 pump on my GPU, which is a huge improvement over the stock GPU cooler.


----------



## ZeVo

Hey guys. I have an extra fan laying around so I was wondering where you think I should put it.

My current setup:

2x NF-A14 intake at 1050 RPM
NH-D14 running at 1200/1300 RPM
1x NF-A14 exhaust at 1200 RPM

Now I have a a 670 that exhausts heat into the case, so what if I put it as exhaust on the side panel? Or maybe top rear?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didge*
> 
> Hi Tator,
> 
> Thank you for all the helpful advice. I bought a Zaward Golf 3 at Amazon but I must have received a bad one, as it had some irregular friction noise in the motor and when mounted as an exhaust fan, it had a grinding noise, which was louder than my 3 Noiseblocker MF12- S2 together. So I sent it back. I'll try a True Quiet 120 next, it's cheaper (12 euros) than the Zawards (14 euros).


I'm not buying any more sleeve or ball bearing fans from ebay anymore, not anytime soon. I got one good Nidec and one with a damaged bearing cause of the way customs guys treat parcels








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey guys. I have an extra fan laying around so I was wondering where you think I should put it.
> 
> My current setup:
> 
> 2x NF-A14 intake at 1050 RPM
> NH-D14 running at 1200/1300 RPM
> 1x NF-A14 exhaust at 1200 RPM
> 
> Now I have a a 670 that exhausts heat into the case, so what if I put it as exhaust on the side panel? Or maybe top rear?


Side exhaust for removing stale gpu air...


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> A15's push more air, but they're not a dramatic improvement. They might be better, but at most you'd see a degree drop. I seriously don't recommend changing the fan.


Okay, thanks. I'm just worried about my CPU temps after I swapped GPU coolers with the new cooler exhausting hot air into the case instead of out the back. I replaced my stock rear exhaust fan in my case with a NF-S12A and I can def feel a lot of hot air coming out during gaming. During gaming (BF3) I'm hitting mid to upper 50's and was just trying to do what I could to get the temps down.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC*
> 
> I need help choosing which fans to use with my H100i in the top. I'm using the included fans, however, the noise is killing me... I'm receiving the replacement PWM fans from Corsair today, however I don't know if they are quieter than the stock ones...
> 
> Regards
> Jacob


The normal SP120's that come with it are the same, they're just not PWM fans. The SP120's (whole range) are good overall designs though. I'd just suggest sticking with the PWM ones and setting them to a low speed for when you're idle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Is there any advantage in terms of noise to buy a Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92x14mm fan for the vrms, ram and Mosfet section of my gpu's when using the Asetek 760gc clc watercooling kit or will the 4 times cheaper arctic cooling P9 PWM 92x25mm be enough because there will be no noticeable difference?


Haven't had experience with either fan to really comment. I haven't touched many 92mm fans though. Mostly 120mm & 140mm's with a select number of 80mm's as well.

Almost all of the 92mm fans I have used have been server parts.

GeLID Silent 9's are not expensive and given the history with their 80mm (I have two), 120mm, & 140mm parts; I could safely assume they'll be solid products.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didge*
> 
> Hi Tator,
> 
> Thank you for all the helpful advice. I bought a Zaward Golf 3 at Amazon but I must have received a bad one, as it had some irregular friction noise in the motor and when mounted as an exhaust fan, it had a grinding noise, which was louder than my 3 Noiseblocker MF12- S2 together. So I sent it back. I'll try a True Quiet 120 next, it's cheaper (12 euros) than the Zawards (14 euros).


It sounds like you recieved a damaged bearing unfortunately.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey guys. I have an extra fan laying around so I was wondering where you think I should put it.
> 
> My current setup:
> 
> 2x NF-A14 intake at 1050 RPM
> NH-D14 running at 1200/1300 RPM
> 1x NF-A14 exhaust at 1200 RPM
> 
> Now I have a a 670 that exhausts heat into the case, so what if I put it as exhaust on the side panel? Or maybe top rear?


It'd be better to set your side panel as an intake instead.

Pump in more cool air instead of trying to create a negative pressure zone around the GPU as that'll just suck air in from the PCI slots.


----------



## nubbinator

Are a pair of NF-F12s worth ~$20 more than a pair of Swiftech Helix PWMs? I have some of the 3 pin Helix fans and tried them out and they're surprisingly quiet and seem to be good fans considering I paid $5 each for them. Or nix the NF-F12s and get the AP-45s and hook them up to my fan controller and hope they don't make the high pitched whine that I've heard with some AP-15s that drives me insane? I'm open to other suggestions for the quietest fans possible on a Water 2.0 Extreme without sacrificing too much performance.

Currently I'm running a pair of these Cooljag Everflow fans that are quieter than the stock fans and perform just as well, but they started getting a squeak or squeal and what sounds like an issue with a bearing. I tried some Cougar Vortex fans, but they were worse than the stock fans by a considerable amount. Quieter, but much worse.


----------



## Tator Tot

Not if you're getting Helix 120's for $5/each.

It depends on what you're using the fans for. I can never comment if X is better than Y if I do not know the situation in which they are being used.

__________________________________________________________________

A small update regarding the round up. I've been playing with the fans and I think I've found a decent shotgun mic which will not cost me a fortune so I can record the fans in action.

I'm not sure how I'll encorporate this, but I will let you know that it's going to be a bit odd based on some samples that folks are used to. As this is a high sensitivity shotgun that I was able to pick up on the cheap, it's mainly going to only pick up the motor noise instead of the airflow noise and be placed behind the fans to give you an idea of what noise the motor is giving off.

You will still have plenty of background noise from airflow (which is why it's placed behind the fan), so you should get some idea of what that's like. Though I have yet to find a mic or setup that correctly articulates what airflow sounds like.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not if you're getting Helix 120's for $5/each.
> It depends on what you're using the fans for. I can never comment if X is better than Y if I do not know the situation in which they are being used.


Like I said, they're going on the Water 2.0 Extreme's radiator. I'm trying to keep roughly the same performance (a couple C higher is fine) while being quieter. The Everflows would be fantastic if they didn't have so much bearing noise and if I could figure out where that weird whine was coming from.

It basically comes down to ~$45-50 for two NF-F12s, ~$32 for a pair of Swiftech Helix, or $40 for two AP-45s unless there are some other good, quiet options I'm glossing over. If there are any good, quiet PWM San Ace or Panaflo fans, I'd be down for those too.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Ive got to ask.... I found yate loon 120mm fans (YATE LOON 120mm Case Fan - D12SM-12) on jabtech.com.
For a super low price of $3.60 each. Im thinking of using them for push pull on thin radiators. Are they really as amazing as many people say? Im after the best fans I can get but I dont want to spend more then $10 per fan and I need 7 fans in total.
What do you think?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Ive got to ask.... I found yate loon 120mm fans (YATE LOON 120mm Case Fan - D12SM-12) on jabtech.com.
> For a super low price of $3.60 each. Im thinking of using them for push pull on thin radiators. Are they really as amazing as many people say? Im after the best fans I can get but I dont want to spend more then $10 per fan and I need 7 fans in total.
> What do you think?


Jab-Tech had the poorly performing "fake" Yate Loons in the past. I don't know if they changed.

I know Koolertek has them for roughly the same price, but, again, no clue if they're the real ones or one of the poorly performing ones.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Like I said, they're going on the Water 2.0 Extreme's radiator. I'm trying to keep roughly the same performance (a couple C higher is fine) while being quieter. The Everflows would be fantastic if they didn't have so much bearing noise and if I could figure out where that weird whine was coming from.
> 
> It basically comes down to ~$45-50 for two NF-F12s, ~$32 for a pair of Swiftech Helix, or $40 for two AP-45s unless there are some other good, quiet options I'm glossing over. If there are any good, quiet PWM San Ace or Panaflo fans, I'd be down for those too.


The whine is probably electrical. Do you have them connected to a fan controller?

In your case, I would go for the AP-45's or the F12's. Swiftech Helix fans are not worth more than $8-10/fan. $32 for a pair is far too much.

AP-45's will not perform as well as the F12's but if you're saving $10 I would say that it's worth it.

F12's do beautiful on the Water 2.0 Extreme though. My only suggestion is to let them run off of the motherboard instead of Tt's controller built into the pump.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Ive got to ask.... I found yate loon 120mm fans (YATE LOON 120mm Case Fan - D12SM-12) on jabtech.com.
> For a super low price of $3.60 each. Im thinking of using them for push pull on thin radiators. Are they really as amazing as many people say? Im after the best fans I can get but I dont want to spend more then $10 per fan and I need 7 fans in total.
> What do you think?


Real Yates are good fans. They are the utmost middle ground in 120mm DC Axial fan design though. A well rounded product that works well in most applications.

What are your radiators, as some thin radiators are very dense. Like the Corsair H100/H100i, Black Ice SR1, & GTS rads.

Lepa 70D, Rosewill Hyperborea, & Cooler Master Blade Master fans would all be the ones to look at.

Lepa 70D fans have the same sorta blade design as a Yate but they're a bit quieter per 1000 RPM.

Cooler Master Blade Master fans are a bit noisier but they offer good PWM functionality & the most static pressure.

Rosewill Hyperborea's do not have the most static pressure but they do have the most quiet bearing as well as PWM functionality that is good.


----------



## Da1Nonly

The two 240mm rads that I have are: Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> The two 240mm rads that I have are: Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160


With GT Stealth's, you'll want to use a high pressure fan like the Blade Master's.

That's a very dense radiator at 30FPI. So you're not going to be able to use a "quiet" solution really. With PWM functionality you should be able to tie the fans into your CPU fan header, so they can be dynamically controlled by your CPU temps.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> With GT Stealth's, you'll want to use a high pressure fan like the Blade Master's.
> 
> That's a very dense radiator at 30FPI. So you're not going to be able to use a "quiet" solution really. With PWM functionality you should be able to tie the fans into your CPU fan header, so they can be dynamically controlled by your CPU temps.


Sorry not quite following with the whole cpu fan header. Can I plug them into my motherboard and control them through bios?
Also how would you know if the yates are fake or not?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Sorry not quite following with the whole cpu fan header. Can I plug them into my motherboard and control them through bios?
> Also how would you know if the yates are fake or not?


Only certain companies get Yate's directly from Yate Loon and not a third party.

Petra's Tech Shop / Sidewinder Computers, Aquatuning.US, & certain companies (Nexus & Xion Alphawings) were the only confirmed companies originally. Jab Tech started to get Yate's directly from Yate, as they are marked in such a fashion on their store page with "-Directly from YL"

The Medium Speeds cost $5.99 individually from Jab Tech, but $4.99 if you buy four or more.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Only certain companies get Yate's directly from Yate Loon and not a third party.
> 
> Petra's Tech Shop / Sidewinder Computers, Aquatuning.US, & certain companies (Nexus & Xion Alphawings) were the only confirmed companies originally. Jab Tech started to get Yate's directly from Yate, as they are marked in such a fashion on their store page with "-Directly from YL"
> 
> The Medium Speeds cost $5.99 individually from Jab Tech, but $4.99 if you buy four or more.


Damn...
so these:
http://www.jab-tech.com/120mm-fans/yate-loon-120mm-case-fan-d12sm-12-medium-speed/
are fake?
and these:
http://www.jab-tech.com/120mm-fans/yate-loon-120mm-case-fan-d12sm-12-direct-from-yl/
are real?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Damn...
> so these:
> http://www.jab-tech.com/120mm-fans/yate-loon-120mm-case-fan-d12sm-12-medium-speed/
> are fake?
> and these:
> http://www.jab-tech.com/120mm-fans/yate-loon-120mm-case-fan-d12sm-12-direct-from-yl/
> are real?


They are not "fake" they are just built to a lower quality standard.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They are not "fake" they are just built to a lower quality standard.


God to know. Thanks Tator Tot!! You the man. Now I need to figure out if I want to buy the Yates or the cooler masters...


----------



## subinbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Is there any advantage in terms of noise to buy a Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92x14mm fan for the vrms, ram and Mosfet section of my gpu's when using the Asetek 760gc clc watercooling kit or will the 4 times cheaper arctic cooling P9 PWM 92x25mm be enough because there will be no noticeable difference?


I have a couple of the AC's and they are surprisingly quiet. They also push a good amount of air for their size, I would definitely recommend them. I think Noctua may be overkill for that application.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Mr. Tot, I popped the blades off my Gelid Silent 14 to paint the frame white and noticed that the axel was all smothered in semi-transparent lubricating oil. I popped the axel back in after the frame dried, but I'd like to ask--is that some high quality lubricant, or will using something like 3-in-1 oil on it in the future will be fine?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Mr. Tot, I popped the blades off my Gelid Silent 14 to paint the frame white and noticed that the axel was all smothered in semi-transparent lubricating oil. I popped the axel back in after the frame dried, but I'd like to ask--is that some high quality lubricant, or will using something like 3-in-1 oil on it in the future will be fine?


You may have broken the bearing seal on the Silent 14. If it's the same as the Silent 12's & Silent 8's then you definitely did.

Either way, yes it's a special oil. Though you could replace it with a few different types of oil, you don't want to use 3-in-1 though. As that's a penatrant.

You want to use the oil that they use for organs, model trains, etc. Stuff like Singer Oil (available @ Walmart/Kmart/Target), Heavy XL Model Engine Oil (available at hobby shops), or Radio Shack's "Precision Lubrication Oil."


----------



## ElevenEleven

There's a slightly rubbery black ring over the reservoir, and the underside of the blade cap has a white circular border as well. I cleaned everything very thoroughly before putting it back together, avoiding removing any of the lubricant. Seems like the top closes the reservoir very well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> There's a slightly rubbery black ring over the reservoir, and the underside of the blade cap has a white circular border as well. I cleaned everything very thoroughly before putting it back together, avoiding removing any of the lubricant. Seems like the top closes the reservoir very well.


Yeah, it should have actually had a "paste" of sorts around it, that acts as a hermetic seal.

It shouldn't negatively effect the bearing if it's back together tight; but I wouldn't normally recommend doing it either. As those types of bearings are pressure locked together in manufacturing.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ah I didn't see any paste neither visually nor when I cleaned the outside of the reservoir / cap. In my defense, I only paid $12 for it, and I need it to be all white! It'll be front and center next to a window blowing air onto my GPU. So it was a calculated risk!



Lookin' good


----------



## Tator Tot

It looks solid.

I actually like the use of two different white colors.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, the Gelid blades are a slightly translucent grayish white tone--hard to match to it. It's not obvious when in a darker environment of a computer case anyway.


----------



## Tator Tot

I have their color white written down somewhere.

Most fans are either Pearl White or Ivory white.

I think the GeLIDs are Anti-Flash White... that sounds right. One of my room-mates is/was an art major. She knows these things.


----------



## ElevenEleven

If your roommate ever looks at a Fractal Design R4 in white color in person and could tell what that one is--I'd be ever so grateful. It's an absolutely gorgeous slightly pearly shade of cold white. Not a pure bright white, but a darker off-white.


----------



## shilka

Hey Tator Tot i have a friend who has a Storm Stryker and he wants to replace his stock fans with new ones and he really wants them in white as he is crazy with white

Can you recommed any white fans i only know the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans and they are crap

He needs 2x120mm in the front and 1x 140mm in the rear


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If your roommate ever looks at a Fractal Design R4 in white color in person and could tell what that one is--I'd be ever so grateful. It's an absolutely gorgeous slightly pearly shade of cold white. Not a pure bright white, but a darker off-white.


I'll see if I can work that out with pictures. I don't have an R4 since Newegg has the Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 on pre-order ATM. Which is the best of the "quiet case" market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hey Tator Tot i have a friend who has a Storm Stryker and he wants to replace his stock fans with new ones and he really wants them in white as he is crazy with white
> 
> Can you recommed any white fans i only know the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans and they are crap
> 
> He needs 2x120mm in the front and 1x 140mm in the rear


The only decent ones are the Phantek's but the 120mm's are not that good unless you can get them for ~$10-12 USD.

The $15 USD MSRP is a bit high considering it's lack luster acoustic balance.

There is the Zalman ZM-SF3 which is a solid fan for ~$15, but it has black accents instead of being solid white.

Xigmatek XAF-F1452 / F1252 are good options but they have black frames and they're a little loud. Still, PWM functionality is nice.


----------



## shilka

Thanks will se what i can find for what price


----------



## ElevenEleven

Antec has TrueQuiet Pro fans in white with black accents too:



Not terribly cheap =/


----------



## Tator Tot

Those are not worth more than $10 USD. They just use sleeve bearings, so I wouldn't spend too much on them.

True Quiet / True Quiet Pro fans have been pretty solid fans for quiet options. Antec's pricing is just awful.


----------



## shilka

Too high a price?

120mm

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phanteks-PH-F120S-120-x-120-x-25mm-1300RPM-Case-Fan-White--PH-F120S_WT-pid-16349.html

140mm

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phanteks-PH-F140S-140-x-140-x-25mm-Variable-Speed-Case-Fan-White--PH-F140TS_WT-pid-16350.html


----------



## Tator Tot

13GBP = ~ 20 USD.

So that's a bit high, but based on the other fans available there, the prices are not bad.

At 1300 RPM (120mm) & 1200 RPM (140mm) they're gonna be pretty good in terms of noise levels. I would connect them to the cases fan controller though, cause they will drop down to 5v without an issue.

So you can adjust as needed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 13GBP = ~ 20 USD.


Just a bit of trivia:
13GBP is 16.60 USD
When comparing prices between USA and UK you need to subtract 13.3% from UK price before you do your conversion. Reason is 20% VAT (value added tax) is included in the sticker price compared to USA prices having tax added onto sticker price. (13.3% of total is 20% of original price)


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just a bit of trivia:
> 13GBP is 16.60 USD
> When comparing prices between USA and UK you need to subtract 13.3% from UK price before you do your conversion. Reason is 20% VAT (value added tax) is included in the sticker price compared to USA prices having tax added onto sticker price. (13.3% of total is 20% of original price)


aren't UK prices showed with the VAT already incorporated?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> aren't UK prices showed with the VAT already incorporated?


Yes they are

I would like to buy from the UK as we have 25% tax here in Denmark so it would cost less then if i where to ask coolerkit.dk to bring them home

http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/frontpage.html

Coolerkit is sort of the danish version of specialtech

25% tax in Denmark 20% tax in the UK save 5% on the tax alone add that the UK price level is lower and that number rises

Books are the very worst things to buy i Denmark i could buy anywhere from 3 to 10 books from the UK for the same price as one here in Denmark


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> aren't UK prices showed with the VAT already incorporated?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by doyll View Post
> 
> Just a bit of trivia:
> 13GBP is 16.60 USD
> When comparing prices between USA and UK you need to subtract 13.3% from UK price before you do your conversion. Reason is *20% VAT (value added tax) is included in the sticker price* compared to USA prices having tax added onto sticker price. (13.3% of total is 20% of original price)


Indeed it is. That's what my original post was all about .. that 13GBP (with 20% VAT included) sticker price is not 20USD; it's 16.60USD not 20USD.

13GBP would be 24.40USD with the 20% VAT.

Guess you missed that in my post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes they are
> 
> I would like to buy from the UK as we have 25% tax here in Denmark so it would cost less then if i where to ask coolerkit.dk to bring them home
> 
> http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> Coolerkit is sort of the danish version of specialtech
> 
> 25% tax in Denmark 20% tax in the UK save 5% on the tax alone add that the UK price level is lower and that number rises


E-books are your friend.









Sounds like it's more your retailers marking things up more than UK retailers... or Denmark is charging duty on the books retailers are importing.

Killer is the post cost between countries. Have a friend in Norway with some things I want. Cheapest post is 270 NOK or 30.30 GBP.







And if item is over 15GBP I have to pay 20% VAT plus 8GBP fee to courier for collecting the VAT.














And they figure value to be item + post + insurance = total value.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Indeed it is. That's what my original post was all about .. that 13GBP (with 20% VAT included) sticker price is not 20USD; it's 16.60USD not 20USD.
> 
> 13GBP would be 24.40USD with the 20% VAT.
> 
> Guess you missed that in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E-books are your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's more your retailers marking things up more than UK retailers... or Denmark is charging duty on the books retailers are importing.
> 
> Killer is the post cost between countries. Have a friend in Norway with some things I want. Cheapest post is 270 NOK or 30.30 GBP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if item is over 15GBP I have to pay 20% VAT plus 8GBP fee to courier for collecting the VAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they figure value to be item + post + insurance = total value.


I cant stand E-Books or audio books i want good old paper books



Love Sci-Fi

Anyway back to fans he wants to replace his top 200mm fan as well with a LED fan so i said the Bitfenix Spectre fans seems to be the best 200mm fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just a bit of trivia:
> 13GBP is 16.60 USD
> When comparing prices between USA and UK you need to subtract 13.3% from UK price before you do your conversion. Reason is 20% VAT (value added tax) is included in the sticker price compared to USA prices having tax added onto sticker price. (13.3% of total is 20% of original price)


Just in exchange rates, 13GBP is 20 USD.

Point is, even without VAT they're still a bit expensive over there but the price isn't awful.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just in exchange rates, 13GBP is 20 USD.
> 
> Point is, even without VAT they're still a bit expensive over there but the price isn't awful.


Even with shipping its still cheaper to buy from the UK and the great thing is that you dont have to pay extra tax when its within EU so i save 5% on tax alone and the UK price level is also lower then the danish


----------



## 8492

i just picked up an ap-29 mostly to see what it was like and cause it was cheap, is that something that i could limit a bit with a fan controller/potentiometer? or would the motor cut out before it got low enough to make a worthwhile difference? also, there seems to be another molex connector attached to the one that goes to the psu, is that for daisy chaining them together? thanks!


----------



## Chef Bobert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> i just picked up an ap-29 mostly to see what it was like and cause it was cheap, is that something that i could limit a bit with a fan controller/potentiometer? or would the motor cut out before it got low enough to make a worthwhile difference? also, there seems to be another molex connector attached to the one that goes to the psu, is that for daisy chaining them together? thanks!


Yes the extra molex is for daisy chaining, and I am not sure about your other question but I have read about issues in that scenario..

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wompwomp

still no results?


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't get paid for this, and it's expensive to do considering the cost of fans as well as the time it takes up. So I have to do it on my schedule when I get the chance.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Hey Tator Tot
Is it worth sleeving the SP120s? It would cost around 20$ a pop, which gets close into the price of Noise blocker and Noctua fans (which already have sleeving).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Hey Tator Tot
> Is it worth sleeving the SP120s? It would cost around 20$ a pop, which gets close into the price of Noise blocker and Noctua fans (which already have sleeving).


The wires are all black, no point in sleeving them unless it clashes with your color scheme or you want some accenting.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The wires are all black, no point in sleeving them unless it clashes with your color scheme or you want some accenting.


True, but it would look pretty nice.
Are NB eloops good or maybe the Helix 120mm?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> True, but it would look pretty nice.
> Are NB eloops good or maybe the Helix 120mm?


Helix fans are only worth it in the sub $10 market.

NB eLoops I've yet to test, or even have my hands on, but from what I have seen from some other folks; they're not amazing.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Helix fans are only worth it in the sub $10 market.
> 
> NB eLoops I've yet to test, or even have my hands on, but from what I have seen from some other folks; they're not amazing.


Aw, but the eLoops look pretty nice.
Are regular NBs good?
I might get Helix fans, since they are $11 with sleeving.
Any good rad fans with a white or white on black color scheme (other than Corsair ones?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Aw, but the eLoops look pretty nice.
> Are regular NBs good?
> I might get Helix fans, since they are $11 with sleeving.
> Any good rad fans with a white or white on black color scheme (other than Corsair ones?)


On the cheap, Xion AlphaWings & Nexus Basic fans.

GeLID Silent Series & Zalman ZM-SF3 are solid options, Silent Series are usually cheaper and better in terms of overall noise profile.

There is also the SilenX Effizio series. I've heard good things, but I have no personal experience.

Also:

NB BlackSilent & BlackSilent Pro's are overpriced to the moon. MultiFrames can be good, depending on the price.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> On the cheap, Xion AlphaWings & Nexus Basic fans.
> 
> GeLID Silent Series & Zalman ZM-SF3 are solid options, Silent Series are usually cheaper and better in terms of overall noise profile.
> 
> There is also the SilenX Effizio series. I've heard good things, but I have no personal experience.
> 
> Also:
> NB BlackSilent & BlackSilent Pro's are overpriced to the moon. MultiFrames can be good, depending on the price.


Thanks for the info.
All this time, I thought that they were good fans...
What would be a good price for BlackSilent series?
Do you know if the NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller makes fans have a ticking noise, because I've gone through two of them, and they both had the problem, I was hoping that the Recon that I've ordered would solve the issue.
NB multiframes go for 29$ a pop for 120mm,.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> All this time, I thought that they were good fans...
> What would be a good price for BlackSilent series?
> Do you know if the NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller makes fans have a ticking noise, because I've gone through two of them, and they both had the problem, I was hoping that the Recon that I've ordered would solve the issue.
> NB multiframes go for 29$ a pop for 120mm,.


I wouldn't spend more than $8-10 for a BlackSilent & $10-12 for a BlackSilent Pro. They are sleeve bearing fans, not even rifle bearing. For a company so focused on noise, that's somewhat appalling that they'd apply their "silent tax" to a product that comes with the most generic bearing in the space.

NoiseBlocker is the King of over-valuing their products. It used to be Noctua as the SSO bearing was nothing more than a sleeve bearing in fancy dress as well. The SSO2 bearing on the other hand, is more akin to an FDB and well worth the $20-25 that most of those fans cost.

For MultiFrame & eLoop fans, I wouldn't spend more than $20-25; depending on what else is available for the same cost and if looks are an issue.

As for the NZXT Sentry Mesh; I have no experience personally or otherwise. I would suggest looking into Lamptron fan controllers. Fan Controllers are sort of Lamptron's specialty and they do it best. A few growing pains between some generations but most of that has been worked out.

The most similar controller of theirs to the Sentry Mesh & Bitfenix Recon is the FC9 but I would suggest checking out the FC7 (FC Touch) or the FC10 as well.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I wouldn't spend more than $8-10 for a BlackSilent & $10-12 for a BlackSilent Pro. They are sleeve bearing fans, not even rifle bearing. For a company so focused on noise, that's somewhat appalling that they'd apply their "silent tax" to a product that comes with the most generic bearing in the space.
> NoiseBlocker is the King of over-valuing their products. It used to be Noctua as the SSO bearing was nothing more than a sleeve bearing in fancy dress as well. The SSO2 bearing on the other hand, is more akin to an FDB and well worth the $20-25 that most of those fans cost.
> 
> For MultiFrame & eLoop fans, I wouldn't spend more than $20-25; depending on what else is available for the same cost and if looks are an issue.
> 
> As for the NZXT Sentry Mesh; I have no experience personally or otherwise. I would suggest looking into Lamptron fan controllers. Fan Controllers are sort of Lamptron's specialty and they do it best. A few growing pains between some generations but most of that has been worked out.
> The most similar controller of theirs to the Sentry Mesh & Bitfenix Recon is the FC9 but I would suggest checking out the FC7 (FC Touch) or the FC10 as well.


Thank you for teaching me so much.
The eLoops are 22$ each. I want it to be summer, can't wait to upgrade computer.
Watercooling is so exciting.


----------



## Duarian

Hey Tator, just curious as to your opinion on a good 140mm fan? I am in need of two for my side panel...I was debating on the yate loon 140mm high speed (140 cfm, 48 DBA). Might be a bit loud for my tastes...just figured I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> Hey Tator, just curious as to your opinion on a good 140mm fan? I am in need of two for my side panel...I was debating on the yate loon 140mm high speed (140 cfm, 48 DBA). Might be a bit loud for my tastes...just figured I'd ask. Thanks!


High Speed Yate 140mm is ear cracking. I'm not terribly picky (under 30dB for a system is nice for me), but 48dB is far too loud.

For two, I'd get Logisys SF140's


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chef Bobert*
> 
> Yes the extra molex is for daisy chaining, and I am not sure about your other question but I have read about issues in that scenario..
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Okay, thanks for the response!


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> High Speed Yate 140mm is ear cracking. I'm not terribly picky (under 30dB for a system is nice for me), but 48dB is far too loud.
> 
> For two, I'd get Logisys SF140's


Appreciate that Tator, within my price range too! I was debating on the medium speed Yate 140mm. I currently have 3 high speed yate 120mm in my case that I am contemplating downgrading on.

I do have a fan controller which is great, but still...I seem to be less tolerant of noise as time goes on. Medium speed yates still the best bang for the buck 120mm wise specifically for case fans? I already have AP-15's for my h100i .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> Appreciate that Tator, within my price range too! I was debating on the medium speed Yate 140mm. I currently have 3 high speed yate 120mm in my case that I am contemplating downgrading on.
> 
> I do have a fan controller which is great, but still...I seem to be less tolerant of noise as time goes on. Medium speed yates still the best bang for the buck 120mm wise specifically for case fans? I already have AP-15's for my h100i .


Just depends what sales are going on at the time.

Yate's are solid choices though. Personally I'd go for the low speeds since they're still 1350 RPM, and the airflow is more than adequate for a case. I'd suggest getting them from Petra's Tech Shop, as it's 4 for $20.


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just depends what sales are going on at the time.
> 
> Yate's are solid choices though. Personally I'd go for the low speeds since they're still 1350 RPM, and the airflow is more than adequate for a case. I'd suggest getting them from Petra's Tech Shop, as it's 4 for $20.


Excellent. Would you still suggest the logisys 140s over a pair of yate medium 140s then? I figured I'd ask before placing my order through Petra's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> Excellent. Would you still suggest the logisys 140s over a pair of yate medium 140s then? I figured I'd ask before placing my order through Petra's.


Yup


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yup


Great. I appreciate the quick responses. I'll probably opt for the medium speed 120 Yates since I will be using them as intake against filters...I'd like to stay below 30 DBA or around, but they are 33 so it shouldn't be that bad. Who knows, maybe by the time I upgrade your results will be in and I can choose more easily!


----------



## badmojout

I recently upgraded my fans to Noctua NF-A14 FLX and ULN versions. I'm fairly happy with the noise under load but at idle, I wish the NF-A14 FLX fans I'm using in conjunction with the H110 came in a PWM version so that it'd be quieter.

Any recommendations on a really good 140 mm PWM fan for the Corsair H110 radiator? My budget isn't particular constrained with regards to the fans. Again, something similar to the NF-A14s but with PWM control in terms of noise and static pressure (obviously, anything with better noise to static pressure/CFM would be fantastic). I've seen recommendations for the BitFenix, Thermalright TY-140 (although I think that has 120 mm mounting holes only), the Akasa VIPER, etc.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badmojout*
> 
> Any recommendations on a really good 140 mm PWM fan for the Corsair H110 radiator? My budget isn't particular constrained with regards to the fans. Again, something similar to the NF-A14s but with PWM control in terms of noise and static pressure (obviously, anything with better noise to static pressure/CFM would be fantastic). I've seen recommendations for the BitFenix, Thermalright TY-140 (although I think that has 120 mm mounting holes only), the Akasa VIPER, etc.


Bitfenix's aren't really good, the A14 is more oriented towards case fan from what I got... TY-147's would be some pretty good performers.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Bitfenix's are really good, the A14 is more oriented towards case fan from what I got... TY-147's would be some pretty good performers.


BitFenix's fans are terrible on anything with any kind of obstruction. In my experience they also have an incredibly irritating sound profile. I wouldn't recommend them, especially not for the price they're sold at.

TY-147s wouldn't work either since they're 120mm frames.

You're already incredibly limited with 140mm fans, tossing PWM into the mix makes it harder. You're pretty much looking at Rosewill Hyperborea, Gelid Silent 14, Phobya Nano-G, Cougar Vortex, or the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro. It would probably be more worthwhile to just toss the NF-A14s on a fan controller.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> BitFenix's fans are terrible on anything with any kind of obstruction. In my experience they also have an incredibly irritating sound profile. I wouldn't recommend them, especially not for the price they're sold at.


Thank you, that was a typo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> TY-147s wouldn't work either since they're 120mm frames.
> 
> You're already incredibly limited with 140mm fans, tossing PWM into the mix makes it harder. You're pretty much looking at Rosewill Hyperborea, Gelid Silent 14, Phobya Nano-G, Cougar Vortex, or the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro. It would probably be more worthwhile to just toss the NF-A14s on a fan controller.


Yea... Cougar Vortex's would be the best choice here, other are OK but I wouldn't go for the Gelid's here through: while they're great as case fans they're not too good with heatsinks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badmojout*
> 
> I recently upgraded my fans to Noctua NF-A14 FLX and ULN versions. I'm fairly happy with the noise under load but at idle, I wish the NF-A14 FLX fans I'm using in conjunction with the H110 came in a PWM version so that it'd be quieter.
> 
> Any recommendations on a really good 140 mm PWM fan for the Corsair H110 radiator? My budget isn't particular constrained with regards to the fans. Again, something similar to the NF-A14s but with PWM control in terms of noise and static pressure (obviously, anything with better noise to static pressure/CFM would be fantastic). I've seen recommendations for the BitFenix, Thermalright TY-140 (although I think that has 120 mm mounting holes only), the Akasa VIPER, etc.


GeLID Silent 14 PWM is your best option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Bitfenix's aren't really good, the A14 is more oriented towards case fan from what I got... TY-147's would be some pretty good performers.


BitFenix whole fan line up isn't worth a dime. They're liars as the fans are not FDBs, and the performance is mediocre to terrible.


----------



## badmojout

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID Silent 14 PWM is your best option.


You'd recommend that over a Cougar Vortex?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> You'd recommend that over a Cougar Vortex?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006


Yup.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yup.


So they're better for heatsinks than the 120mm's?


----------



## adridu59

Hey Tator, did you get those new CM fans with the POM bearings?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Hey Tator, did you get those new CM fans with the POM bearings?


Yup, I'll be having a post dedicated to a comparison of the (old) SickleFlow vs the (new) SickleFlowX.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yup, I'll be having a post dedicated to a comparison of the (old) SickleFlow vs the (new) SickleFlowX.


PsychoFlow!!!!!!!!!



I'm kind of mad, I must reckon.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hm I'm in the market for a another new fan again.

I'll see if these new CM fans are worth the trouble.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Great thread Tator. Thank you for all the work you have done. I have a question regarding fan choices. I plan on building a rig using a CM Storm Stryker case. I was wondering if you might be able to recommend any better cfm/dba fan choices? I want to throw some aesthetics into the mix since my case will revolve around White/Black/Blue. Here are the following fans and their locations:

Front of the case = Cougar Dual-X Blue-LED 120mm (x2)
Bottom Mounted 240mm Radiator = Scythe GT AP-45 (x4)
Top of the Case = Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue (x2) or Cougar Dual-X Blue-LED 140mm (x2)
Rear or the Case = Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue (x1) or Cougar Dual-X Blue-LED 140mm (x1)

I am kind of set on having a Blue LED fan in the front. Thank you for any help you can give.

On a side note has there been any mention of a Scythe GT AP-45 PWM seen?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hm I'm in the market for a another new fan again.
> 
> I'll see if these new CM fans are worth the trouble.


What are you looking for in your fan choice?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> Great thread Tator. Thank you for all the work you have done. I have a question regarding fan choices. I plan on building a rig using a CM Storm Stryker case. I was wondering if you might be able to recommend any better cfm/dba fan choices? I want to throw some aesthetics into the mix since my case will revolve around White/Black/Blue. Here are the following fans and their locations:
> 
> Front of the case = Cougar Dual-X Blue-LED 120mm (x2)
> Bottom Mounted 240mm Radiator = Scythe GT AP-45 (x4)
> Top of the Case = Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue (x2) or Cougar Dual-X Blue-LED 140mm (x2)
> Rear or the Case = Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue (x1) or Cougar Dual-X Blue-LED 140mm (x1)
> 
> I am kind of set on having a Blue LED fan in the front. Thank you for any help you can give.
> 
> On a side note has there been any mention of a Scythe GT AP-45 PWM seen?


No mention of PWM AP-45's, they are technically discontinued though. So you will most likely never see PWM models.

As for fans, I would use GeLID Wing 12 & Wing14 fans if you're looking for blue ones.

The Dual-X fans are not awful, but I would skip them if I'm honest.

Another good option would, Aerocool Sharks, only if they are $2-3 cheaper.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What are you looking for in your fan choice?


This time around I'm looking for a bottom 120mm intake fan. It will be blowing air straight at my graphics card, so the usual high CFM/noise would be good. Airflow doesn't need to be very concentrated because the fan is pretty close in proximity to the graphics card.

Also, a mostly black fan would be nice.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No mention of PWM AP-45's, they are technically discontinued though. So you will most likely never see PWM models.
> As for fans, I would use GeLID Wing 12 & Wing14 fans if you're looking for blue ones.
> 
> The Dual-X fans are not awful, but I would skip them if I'm honest.
> 
> Another good option would, Aerocool Sharks, only if they are $2-3 cheaper.


Thank you for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> This time around I'm looking for a bottom 120mm intake fan. It will be blowing air straight at my graphics card, so the usual high CFM/noise would be good. Airflow doesn't need to be very concentrated because the fan is pretty close in proximity to the graphics card.
> 
> Also, a mostly black fan would be nice.


Corsair AF Series, 120mm or 140mm.


----------



## Snuckie7

Would the Corsair fans be better or worse than the Thermalright FDB fans I was looking at earlier?


----------



## KoopaTroopa

When looking on Newegg I found the Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm I was wondering how it stacks up against the Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue and the Aerocool Sharks 140mm?


----------



## MrGrievous

Hey tator have you ever heard of the akasa vipers (140mm version)? I've been quite interested in them for a while and was curious if you have any knowledge on them? I found a sight with a comparison of fans and it was listed for like 40+db at max speed. I will also be getting a Aquaero 5 LT fan controller so i will NOT be running them at max speed lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Would the Corsair fans be better or worse than the Thermalright FDB fans I was looking at earlier?


Thermalright's have more pressure, corsair more airflow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> When looking on Newegg I found the Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm I was wondering how it stacks up against the Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue and the Aerocool Sharks 140mm?


They're just sleeve bearings, not worth it unless they cost under $10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Hey tator have you ever heard of the akasa vipers (140mm version)? I've been quite interested in them for a while and was curious if you have any knowledge on them? I found a sight with a comparison of fans and it was listed for like 40+db at max speed. I will also be getting a Aquaero 5 LT fan controller so i will NOT be running them at max speed lol.


They're good fans, not great, but good.

Loud at full speed, but 7v-9v is quiet to tolerable. Airflow & pressure do make up for it in some regards.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They're just sleeve bearings, not worth it unless they cost under $10.


Thank you again Tator.


----------



## MrGrievous

Awesome Ty tator now I'm stuck btw the akasa vipers 140mm and the bgears b-blaster 140







hmmm


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Awesome Ty tator now I'm stuck btw the akasa vipers 140mm and the bgears b-blaster 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm


Akasa's would be my pick.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thermalright's have more pressure, corsair more airflow.


Thanks Tates!


----------



## MrGrievous

Thanks for the replies Tator, now I have another set of fans to ask about Since the vipers were recommended over the bgears how so the vipers compare to the COUGAR CF-V14H or alternatively the COUGAR CF-V14HP and the COUGAR CF-V14HB? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to narrow down my fan selection







.


----------



## Dudewitbow

I got a question about the Gelid Wing 120mm both the PL and the UV. I understand the UV version is 3 pin, and the PL version is 4 pin

Assuming that there is a fan controller:

Would the UV version perform at the same level as the PL version assuming both were at the same rpm speed, essentially making how they light the only difference between the two, or is one better than the other in a specific situation?

edit: I should also note that I wont be using the fans past 1500rpm max, so the PL's 1500-1800 max rpm doesn't bother me, as I wont probably use it.

fans are being used on a radiator.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Thanks for the replies Tator, now I have another set of fans to ask about Since the vipers were recommended over the bgears how so the vipers compare to the COUGAR CF-V14H or alternatively the COUGAR CF-V14HP and the COUGAR CF-V14HB? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to narrow down my fan selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The Cougar Vortex HDB fans have an edge in terms of sound quality as they're more consistent through their RPM range.

The V14H & V14HB are the same slide the colors. V14HP introduces PWM functionality, isn't bad but it does have a slight tick at lower settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> I got a question about the Gelid Wing 120mm both the PL and the UV. I understand the UV version is 3 pin, and the PL version is 4 pin
> 
> Assuming that there is a fan controller:
> 
> Would the UV version perform at the same level as the PL version assuming both were at the same rpm speed, essentially making how they light the only difference between the two, or is one better than the other in a specific situation?
> 
> edit: I should also note that I wont be using the fans past 1500rpm max, so the PL's 1500-1800 max rpm doesn't bother me, as I wont probably use it.
> 
> fans are being used on a radiator.


PL's will give you the option to use PWM control. If you don't need that, get the UV's as they undervolt more consistently.


----------



## EfemaN

Hey all. I just got a coupon code from Newegg on fans that expires in a few days. I think it's time to replace the dying fans on my H50 radiator (push/pull). I haven't looked into fans in a long time, so I'm clueless.

I need 120mm, probably max 2000RPM (unless they're 3pin connectors, in which case I can undervolt them in bios, so they'll have to respond well to that) so I can keep the noise down. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you want value for your money, SP120 Quiet Edition PWM Twin Pack.

If you have more money that you're not willing to send my way, Noctua F12's.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Well this thread bump was amazingly relevant. I was just about to post asking for recommendations on quiet 120mm fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Well this thread bump was amazingly relevant. I was just about to post asking for recommendations on quiet 120mm fans.


Budget & preference towards looks?

Additional functionality you're looking for?

Purpose?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Budget & preference towards looks?
> Additional functionality you're looking for?
> Purpose?


I was just going to go with the Corsair fans you just said were the best value for money, but if you want:

Budget = ~$10 per fan, but flexible.
Functionality = Needs to be quiet. I'd take a quiet fan over a heavy mover
Purpose = Intake for FT03-T + Push/Pull for H60
Looks = Nope. Could be pink and sparkly for all I care. Can't see the fans inside my case anyways.


----------



## MrGrievous

Alright thanks a bunch again, you have been incredibly helpful.
Also just to be clear the COUGAR fans no longer have the horizontal position problem with the bearing right?


----------



## 512TBofRAM

Hey, Tator-Tot,

Thanks for the amazing round-up and answers. I was wondering if you could recommend me a brand of fan?

*Budget & preference towards looks?*

Budget is unlimited, essentially. Any fan on the market I can afford. Looks? Not really too fussed. I will be painting the fans so a decent blade design would be ideal. However, it's not necessary as all.

*Additional functionality you're looking for?*

The fan must be quiet. I would happily go for a quiet fans than a fan with a high CFM/performance. In fact, the quietest fan on the market would be ideal. There will be lotsof fans by the way; approx. 60. They're going to be used in NeXXos Monsta 480mm rads push/pull configurations. PWM is ideal. That way I can push them to 1850RPM when overclocking and then lower the RPM when I'm not.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I was just going to go with the Corsair fans you just said were the best value for money, but if you want:
> 
> Budget = ~$10 per fan, but flexible.
> Functionality = Needs to be quiet. I'd take a quiet fan over a heavy mover
> Purpose = Intake for FT03-T + Push/Pull for H60
> Looks = Nope. Could be pink and sparkly for all I care. Can't see the fans inside my case anyways.


I would get two Enermax UC12's for your Intake's and the SP120 QE PWM twin pack for your H60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Alright thanks a bunch again, you have been incredibly helpful.
> Also just to be clear the COUGAR fans no longer have the horizontal position problem with the bearing right?


My Cougar's have never had an issue with any positioning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *512TBofRAM*
> 
> Hey, Tator-Tot,
> 
> Thanks for the amazing round-up and answers. I was wondering if you could recommend me a brand of fan?
> 
> *Budget & preference towards looks?*
> 
> Budget is unlimited, essentially. Any fan on the market I can afford. Looks? Not really too fussed. I will be painting the fans so a decent blade design would be ideal. However, it's not necessary as all.
> 
> *Additional functionality you're looking for?*
> 
> The fan must be quiet. I would happily go for a quiet fans than a fan with a high CFM/performance. In fact, the quietest fan on the market would be ideal. There will be lotsof fans by the way; approx. 60. They're going to be used in NeXXos Monsta 480mm rads push/pull configurations. PWM is ideal. That way I can push them to 1850RPM when overclocking and then lower the RPM when I'm not.


Value wise, I'd get Corsair SP120 PE PWM's.

Though, a better fan would be Noiseblocker's eLoop B12-P, the cost increase would be incredible and the gains minimal, though.


----------



## Ziver

Thanks for great thread









Whats the best 14cm fan for performance ?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Whats the best 14cm fan for performance ?


TY-143?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you want value for your money, SP120 Quiet Edition PWM Twin Pack.
> 
> If you have more money that you're not willing to send my way, Noctua F12's.


You're the man, Tater. I was planning on running both full voltage since I only have one 4-pin motherboard header near where the fans will go (i.e. one of the fans would go on a 3-pin header). Should I get a splitter (recommendation?) and actually use the PWM off the cpu fan header? I haven't thus far.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Thanks for great thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best 14cm fan for performance ?


Depends on application, some 140mm fans are good but have only 120mm mounting holes making them useless on radiators.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> You're the man, Tater. I was planning on running both full voltage since I only have one 4-pin motherboard header near where the fans will go (i.e. one of the fans would go on a 3-pin header). Should I get a splitter (recommendation?) and actually use the PWM off the cpu fan header? I haven't thus far.


Akasa makes a fan cable that can send PWM signal to multiple fans, but they all draw power off of a molex connection.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Noctua NF-F12s come with PWM splitters that work with the on-board CPU FAN socket, if you go that route.


----------



## Atomfix

•Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm

I have one of these!, It's the best fan I have running in my system, I can't even hear it when it runs at 100% RPM.

Would I buy another? YES!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Noctua NF-F12s come with PWM splitters that work with the on-board CPU FAN socket, if you go that route.


You don't want to use them in Push-Pull due to their design though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, just saying for general information. I'm using that splitter for other fans at the moment. Could use it for double radiators too.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> •Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm
> 
> I have one of these!, It's the best fan I have running in my system, I can't even hear it when it runs at 100% RPM.
> 
> Would I buy another? YES!


I'm using this fan.

It's definitively a good fan and it seems also quieter then my other NZXT FZ-140 mm fan.


----------



## sureshot_

Hey Tater Tot, recommendations on a quiet 120mm fan for intake and exhaust with an Antec 300? The quieter the better, although I might oc my rig, so I don't want to compromise too much airflow.


----------



## Duarian

Are the cougars actual 140mm fans or do they have 120mm fan mounts in 140mm form??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sureshot_*
> 
> Hey Tater Tot, recommendations on a quiet 120mm fan for intake and exhaust with an Antec 300? The quieter the better, although I might oc my rig, so I don't want to compromise too much airflow.


What are you looking at budget wise; also does the front have many HDD's blocking airflow or just 1 or 2 drives?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> Are the cougars actual 140mm fans or do they have 120mm fan mounts in 140mm form??


Rounded frames, but the corners use 140mm mounting holes. So no oddity there.

They do work in most cases as long as they don't rely on a clip system to hold a square fan in place.


----------



## sureshot_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What are you looking at budget wise; also does the front have many HDD's blocking airflow or just 1 or 2 drives?


Only one drive, and budget wise, about $20-$25 ea.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sureshot_*
> 
> Only one drive, and budget wise, about $20-$25 ea.


Just get a pair of Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition or Performance Edition fans (depending on if you want to use a fan controller or not.)


----------



## sureshot_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just get a pair of Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition or Performance Edition fans (depending on if you want to use a fan controller or not.)


Thanks for the suggestions, I think I'm going to go with these.

Side note though, I almost forgot the Antec 300's top fan is 140mm, would you also recommend the 140mm version for silent airflow?


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, the 140mm would be fine.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends on application, some 140mm fans are good but have only 120mm mounting holes making them useless on radiators.
> 
> Akasa makes a fan cable that can send PWM signal to multiple fans, but they all draw power off of a molex connection.


I'm currently using 2 Akasa Viper on Phanteks PH-TC14PE but I want change them with 14cm fan. Whic fan is best for me and is it worth it ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I'm currently using 2 Akasa Viper on Phanteks PH-TC14PE but I want change them with 14cm fan. Whic fan is best for me and is it worth it ?


If you're going for a quieter fan, the A14's or A15's would be a good choice.

WIth more airflow you're not going to see a huge drop in temps though, as the heatsink is limited by the amount of surface area it has.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Tator-

I'm looking for your recommendation(s) on 140mm case fans for a NZXT Switch 810. I currently have the 140mm NZXT fans that came with the case, and one NZXT FN 140RB. I place a higher value on silence than airflow. I would like to eventually replace my two fans in the front, one in the bottom, and one in the back. Also, I would like to stick with a black and/or white color theme. I thought about getting Corsair AF140s, but I was so disappointed in the fan "grrrrring" noise on the PWM fans that came with my H100i, that I replaced them with Noctua NF-F12s. Do the Corsair AF140s have that "grrrrring" sound?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Tator-
> 
> I'm looking for your recommendation(s) on 140mm case fans for a NZXT Switch 810. I currently have the 140mm NZXT fans that came with the case, and one NZXT FN 140RB. I place a higher value on silence than airflow. I would like to eventually replace my two fans in the front, one in the bottom, and one in the back. Also, I would like to stick with a black and/or white color theme. I thought about getting Corsair AF140s, but I was so disappointed in the fan "grrrrring" noise on the PWM fans that came with my H100i, that I replaced them with Noctua NF-F12s. Do the Corsair AF140s have that "grrrrring" sound?


My AF& SP fans do not have that issue.

That noise was apparently an inconsistency because of the PWM signal sent out by the pump, and causing the fans motor to make that noise.

For the front of the case, I would suggest getting something like the NF-F12 PWM as there is a lot of restriction there. For the top & bottom of the case, I would get more airflow oriented designs. If you want to stick with a black & white color scheme though you can switch to SP120's, like wise on the back, top, & bottom you can use AF120's & AF140's.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> My AF& SP fans do not have that issue.
> 
> That noise was apparently an inconsistency because of the PWM signal sent out by the pump, and causing the fans motor to make that noise.
> 
> For the front of the case, I would suggest getting something like the NF-F12 PWM as there is a lot of restriction there. For the top & bottom of the case, I would get more airflow oriented designs. If you want to stick with a black & white color scheme though you can switch to SP120's, like wise on the back, top, & bottom you can use AF120's & AF140's.


I'm not sure what the noise was in the SP120L PWM fans that came with my Corsair H100i. I spent a lot of time testing and comparing them to the fans that came with my previous cooler, the Corsair H100. If you are interested you can read my results here:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=117147
I think there is some kind of vibration in those fans, either from the motor or the blade.

Do you know anything about the Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm?
http://www.blacknoise.com/en/products/it/11/Noiseblocker-NB_BlackSilent_Pro_140mm


----------



## Tator Tot

Over priced sleeve bearing fans.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I'm still trying to figure out things with my Antec P280. As it is right now I've got 2 Noctua NF-P12's in the front as intakes at 12v, a Noctua NF-S12A in the back as an exhaust at 12v, and a couple of BitFenix Spectre Pro fans on top at about 7v as exhaust. I've noticed I'm getting some dust being sucked in through little cracks in crevices which isn't great. I've also noticed that I can feel a noticeable amount of difference in the air exhausting out the rear and top when the front door of the case is open, which again leads me to believe I am not getting enough intake. Is there any fans I can get to replace the NF-P12's in the front that would give me more intake without a lot more noise. During the summer I have my AC on so the noise really isn't a concern, but I like being able to turn my fans down in the winter when everything is quiet. I had originally put 2 GT-15's in the front but I ended up sending the back because I got a whining sound when I undervolted them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out things with my Antec P280. As it is right now I've got 2 Noctua NF-P12's in the front as intakes at 12v, a Noctua NF-S12A in the back as an exhaust at 12v, and a couple of BitFenix Spectre Pro fans on top at about 7v as exhaust. I've noticed I'm getting some dust being sucked in through little cracks in crevices which isn't great. I've also noticed that I can feel a noticeable amount of difference in the air exhausting out the rear and top when the front door of the case is open, which again leads me to believe I am not getting enough intake. Is there any fans I can get to replace the NF-P12's in the front that would give me more intake without a lot more noise. During the summer I have my AC on so the noise really isn't a concern, but I like being able to turn my fans down in the winter when everything is quiet. I had originally put 2 GT-15's in the front but I ended up sending the back because I got a whining sound when I undervolted them.


NF-F12 PWM's should give you more intake with a limited amount of noise increase.

At full speed, the F12 has just slightly higher airflow, but it does have greater pressure. So it should be able to overcome the door & restrictiveness of the front of the case leading to more airflow into the actual case instead of the P12's which are getting choked up more due to the lower pressure.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> NF-F12 PWM's should give you more intake with a limited amount of noise increase.
> 
> At full speed, the F12 has just slightly higher airflow, but it does have greater pressure. So it should be able to overcome the door & restrictiveness of the front of the case leading to more airflow into the actual case instead of the P12's which are getting choked up more due to the lower pressure.


I've actually tried putting a F12 from my CPU cooler in one of the front intake slots and it sounds like a vacuum. I have no idea why, because it doesn't sound much louder at all when they are in open air. At this point I'm wondering if I should just lower the top fans even lower in RPM to try to get a closer to equal pressure.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've actually tried putting a F12 from my CPU cooler in one of the front intake slots and it sounds like a vacuum. I have no idea why, because it doesn't sound much louder at all when they are in open air. At this point I'm wondering if I should just lower the top fans even lower in RPM to try to get a closer to equal pressure.


That would be your second best option.

The reason it sounds like a vac is due to the suction pressure.


----------



## ickythump

Hey Tator Tot, i read the entire thread looking for some help with this: i'm buying case fans for my Corsair Vengeance c70 (3x140mm and 2x120mm), but i'm having a hard time choosing between the Corsair AF and SP series and the Enermax T.B.SILENCE VR (UCTB12A) and Enermax UCTB14A...thing is, at least here in Portugal, Enermax fans are cheaper than Corsair's, and specs say they move more air, have more static pressure and are quieter than Corsair's AF and SP series...but i really like the color scheme on those Corsair fans...what do you reckon is my best option? the 140mm are for 2 top exhaust and 1 bottom intake. 120mm ones are 1 for hard drive cage and one for rear exhaust. Of course if someone else could help i'd appreciate it








Thanks a lot in advance mate


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ickythump*
> 
> Hey Tator Tot, i read the entire thread looking for some help with this: i'm buying case fans for my Corsair Vengeance c70 (3x140mm and 2x120mm), but i'm having a hard time choosing between the Corsair AF and SP series and the Enermax T.B.SILENCE VR (UCTB12A) and Enermax UCTB14A...thing is, at least here in Portugal, Enermax fans are cheaper than Corsair's, and specs say they move more air, have more static pressure and are quieter than Corsair's AF and SP series...but i really like the color scheme on those Corsair fans...what do you reckon is my best option? the 140mm are for 2 top exhaust and 1 bottom intake. 120mm ones are 1 for hard drive cage and one for rear exhaust. Of course if someone else could help i'd appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance mate


Skip the Enermax fans, those HALO frames are awful and generate a terrible hissing noise. They're just not worth it. Like wise, Enermax is dishonest about their noise rating.

Pick up the Corsair's and use AF's for the top & bottom but SP's for the HDD cage.


----------



## ickythump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Skip the Enermax fans, those HALO frames are awful and generate a terrible hissing noise. They're just not worth it. Like wise, Enermax is dishonest about their noise rating.
> 
> Pick up the Corsair's and use AF's for the top & bottom but SP's for the HDD cage.


Thanks a lot man, i'll follow your advice! Cheers


----------



## ickythump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ickythump*
> 
> Thanks a lot man, i'll follow your advice! Since i'm asking, are the Performance ones very loud? I'm looking for quiet but bearing in mind that summer is coming and temperatures here are around 95 F...
> Cheers


----------



## mlp

Hi Tater Tot, could you please recommend front intake fans for an Antec 300 case? I saw a few days ago a person had the same question and you suggested Corsair AF120 or SP120s... I was all set to buy the latter but on hearing them in a YT video I don't think I can stand it. I previously tried using Scythe Slip Stream 120s with 37 dBa rating and had to take them out... I enjoy a little fan noise to keep the room from being silent but I don't like vacuum cleaners.

At any rate, my Antec 300 has 4 HD's currently in it and soon to be a 5th. There are also 2 graphics cards directly behind it and oh what a mess of cable management. I'm guessing I need some high static pressure fans for the front intake but other than the SP120s I am having difficulty finding them. At this moment I'm considering the Cougar Turbine 4-pack you seem to like... although for some reason most people like the Vortex model better? I'd like to stay at $15 or below for a fan if at all possible.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post... wanted to make it as detailed as possible so it wouldn't require much back and forth response.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

At $9.99 a piece, the GELID Silent series is hard to beat. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426014


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> At $9.99 a piece, the GELID Silent series is hard to beat. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426014


its actually lower right now(8$). Newegg has their regular 20% all case fan sale right now with promo EMCXSWL49


----------



## Tator Tot

As they said, the GeLID Silent Series would be right up your ally.

They're a bit quieter than the SP120's and should be able to effectively move air over the HDD's without much added noise


----------



## mlp

I've heard of the Gelid's before but I didn't realize they were a high static pressure fan. How do they stack up against the competition? Their CFM seems a bit on the low side too... although I know specs don't accurately describe how good a fan is.

The Gelid's do look good though... they are on my short list now. The only thing holding me back is the white fins and the fact they are a more basic design with only 7 blades. I prefer all black fans but since these will be behind my front case I doubt I will notice it.

Thanks again


----------



## Tator Tot

Fans like the Corsair SP & Gelid Silent Series seem like they have low airflow only because other companies like to inflate those numbers, since consumers don't know better.

Like wise, airflow amount isn't as important most of the time, as uninterupted flow.

With air cooling, you need a constant steady stream of air coming in, and air going out. Thus to prevent any stagnation and pockets of heat from forming.


----------



## mlp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Fans like the Corsair SP & Gelid Silent Series seem like they have low airflow only because other companies like to inflate those numbers, since consumers don't know better.
> 
> Like wise, airflow amount isn't as important most of the time, as uninterupted flow.
> 
> With air cooling, you need a constant steady stream of air coming in, and air going out. Thus to prevent any stagnation and pockets of heat from forming.


Makes sense. Silent doesn't matter too much to me since I have tinnitus and fan noise actually helps. It only matters when it gets up to say 35 dBa levels.

Do you think I should go with the Gelid 120s linked above, or perhaps the Cougar Turbine 4-pack? Or are you saying I could go with the Corsair SP120 quiet edition and be fine? I've never had this much trouble finding fans before... then again, I never really put as much thought into it.

Thanks.


----------



## Duarian

Hey tator, getting ready to finalize my next case. Going with the HAF XM. I will be switching out the front and side fans.

My price range is about $10 per fan, some wiggle room.

I need two 120mm fans and two 140mm fans.

I would like to stay below 30 DB if possible, I do have a fan controller though so there is a little wiggle room.

These will be purely for case fans, pulling air into the case through the dust filters.

I know you suggested to me the logisys 140mm fans before, but the cougars caught my eye since they have a low DB and a very high CFM rate.

For 120mm's I was thinking Yate loon medium speed fans, but if you have any other suggestion of a couple 120mm fans i'm all ears









Thanks!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Hey Tator Tot, I tried to get help in my thread, but I guess no one noticed so I thought I'd ask you. I'm considering changing my current system layout to reduce weight and also to clean up the look a bit. First a photo, it's a little outdated and bad looking but it gets the idea across:



Right now in the setup I have the following
2 120mm cougar intakes up front
2 Corsair sp120ls up top (exhaust for h100i)
1 120mm cougar intake in rear as intake (to pull in cool air for h100i)
1 120mm cougar intake side panel for GPUs
1 120mm cougar on the fan pivot (empty in photo, but now has one) pushing air towards gpus

So I'm thinking about getting 2 5.25 to 3.5 adapters so I can pull out all the drives from my Phantom 410's middle rack and pull it out (effectively losing one fan but getting less restriction between gpus and the front intake). I also want to change the fans to something that will match the colorscheme of the case (black and white). I was thinking if I end up removing that bay also that instead of the 2 120mm front intakes I'd use a single 140mm that is more centered on GPUs (you can take a look at what I mean on Linus review 



) because the bottom 120mm is obstructed by the remaining bays. If I went this route I was thinking of getting 2 140mm corsair AF fans for the front and side panel, and an AF120mm quiet edition for the rear intake. I'd like fans that are on the quieter side, though I will be using the built in NZXT fan controller on my case. Any opinions would be appreciated.

EDIT Also considering the Thermalright TY 147, seems to be good from what I've read, but haven't found any concrete numbers/reviews on it. How does it stack up to the AF140?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> Hey tator, getting ready to finalize my next case. Going with the HAF XM. I will be switching out the front and side fans.
> 
> My price range is about $10 per fan, some wiggle room.
> 
> I need two 120mm fans and two 140mm fans.
> 
> I would like to stay below 30 DB if possible, I do have a fan controller though so there is a little wiggle room.
> 
> These will be purely for case fans, pulling air into the case through the dust filters.
> 
> I know you suggested to me the logisys 140mm fans before, but the cougars caught my eye since they have a low DB and a very high CFM rate.
> 
> For 120mm's I was thinking Yate loon medium speed fans, but if you have any other suggestion of a couple 120mm fans i'm all ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I saw a member saying that the HAF-XM had hissing noise with Cougar fans. Not sure about the details of that one to be specific though.

As far as my suggestions would go for Rosewill Hyperborea 120mms, and Logisys SF140's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Hey Tator Tot, I tried to get help in my thread, but I guess no one noticed so I thought I'd ask you. I'm considering changing my current system layout to reduce weight and also to clean up the look a bit. First a photo, it's a little outdated and bad looking but it gets the idea across:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now in the setup I have the following
> 2 120mm cougar intakes up front
> 2 Corsair sp120ls up top (exhaust for h100i)
> 1 120mm cougar intake in rear as intake (to pull in cool air for h100i)
> 1 120mm cougar intake side panel for GPUs
> 1 120mm cougar on the fan pivot (empty in photo, but now has one) pushing air towards gpus
> 
> So I'm thinking about getting 2 5.25 to 3.5 adapters so I can pull out all the drives from my Phantom 410's middle rack and pull it out (effectively losing one fan but getting less restriction between gpus and the front intake). I also want to change the fans to something that will match the colorscheme of the case (black and white). I was thinking if I end up removing that bay also that instead of the 2 120mm front intakes I'd use a single 140mm that is more centered on GPUs (you can take a look at what I mean on Linus review
> 
> 
> 
> ) because the bottom 120mm is obstructed by the remaining bays. If I went this route I was thinking of getting 2 140mm corsair AF fans for the front and side panel, and an AF120mm quiet edition for the rear intake. I'd like fans that are on the quieter side, though I will be using the built in NZXT fan controller on my case. Any opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> EDIT Also considering the Thermalright TY 147, seems to be good from what I've read, but haven't found any concrete numbers/reviews on it. How does it stack up to the AF140?


Thermalright TY-140's are the only ones I have, the 147 is a white version so it should give a better CFM to noise ratio vs the Corsair's. A tad louder, but most of it is in the lower tones so it doesn't sound obtuse.

As for the front, you'll want to go for 2 x 120mm fans, if you're on a budget the Xion AlphaWings would work well for that application.

They'll push slightly less air than the Corsair AF Series but at half the cost or more. Like wise, they'll fit with the TY-147's look a bit better.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I saw a member saying that the HAF-XM had hissing noise with Cougar fans. Not sure about the details of that one to be specific though.
> As far as my suggestions would go for Rosewill Hyperborea 120mms, and Logisys SF140's.
> 
> Thermalright TY-140's are the only ones I have, the 147 is a white version so it should give a better CFM to noise ratio vs the Corsair's. A tad louder, but most of it is in the lower tones so it doesn't sound obtuse.
> 
> As for the front, you'll want to go for 2 x 120mm fans, if you're on a budget the Xion AlphaWings would work well for that application.
> They'll push slightly less air than the Corsair AF Series but at half the cost or more. Like wise, they'll fit with the TY-147's look a bit better.


Thanks for the reply. So I'll definitely grab a ty 147. As for the 120mm fans, is there any you'd recommend/consider over the xion's and corsair af? Also would you recommend the high performance AF or the quiet editions? Just want to make sure before I go ahead and make my purchase.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So I'll definitely grab a ty 147. As for the 120mm fans, is there any you'd recommend/consider over the xion's and corsair af? Also would you recommend the high performance AF or the quiet editions? Just want to make sure before I go ahead and make my purchase.


I'd recommend the QE's over the PE's almost any day, as that's a lot of extra noise for what would translate as little gain in the real world.

As for other fans, not really if you want to stick to the white & black color scheme.


----------



## MrGrievous

Does anyone know how much wattage the Cougar CF-V12H Vortex consume? I'm trying to figure the number of fans a Aquaero 5 can handle on one channel :/

Well I found this, also i think I will get the pmw version




The vid shows about .18 amps at 12 volts and the Aquaero 5 can gandle 1.65 amps per channel. So that equates to 9!!! fans per channel, nice.


----------



## twoofswords

After skimming though this thread, I wanted to say thanks for the Thermalright TY-147 recommendation.

I swapped them in for heatsink duty and really am enjoying the PWM option on them.


----------



## mlp

Ah, did you forget me Tator Tot?

Just looking for a basic list of 120mm fans with high static pressure for $15 or cheaper to go in front intake position. Lower the noise the better but I don't need silent ones. Perhaps someone else can toss in some ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> 
> Ah, did you forget me Tator Tot?
> 
> Just looking for a basic list of 120mm fans with high static pressure for $15 or cheaper to go in front intake position. Lower the noise the better but I don't need silent ones. Perhaps someone else can toss in some ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Gelid Silent 12's. If you browse the last 1 or 2 pages some people asked the same already.


----------



## AlphaC

^ I think you can get SP120 PWM Quiet edition for < $16 each now, if you use the Newegg code, they're $33 for two.

Gelid Silent 12 FN-SX12-10: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426016
Gelid Silent 12 FN-TX12-15 with temperature control thing: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426014

Gelid Silent 12 PWM FN-PX12-15 is out of stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426015

Not sure which version this is http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=24965

SP120 PWM Quiet Edition http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181042
(pwm version of award winning SP120s http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-3_14.html#sect0)

SP120 PWM version of High performance edition http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040 (see http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-4_24.html#sect0)

_20% off all case fans Promo Code 'EMCXSWL49' - [expires 4/25/2013]_

The 140mm Thermalright TY-147 mentioned that has 120mm mounts (~$16 shipped):http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-TY147


----------



## adridu59

Or the killer-value goodness: Cougar Turbine Quad-Pack!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009


----------



## mlp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Or the killer-value goodness: Cougar Turbine Quad-Pack!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009


These are what I'm most tempted to buy although they aren't so pretty. How is static pressure on these? Good enough for front intake? Thanks.


----------



## adridu59

1.73mmH2O according to their website.


----------



## Noskcaj

You seem to have missed the aerocool shark fan, is it any good?


----------



## lemniscate

hi tator tot, what's your opinion on the noiseblocker eloop series? I'm somewhat split between corsair fans and these for my next build's radiators (might consider push and pull setup). thanks.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> hi tator tot, what's your opinion on the noiseblocker eloop series? I'm somewhat split between corsair fans and these for my next build's radiators (might consider push and pull setup). thanks.


A quick search yields this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up/1500#post_19767379


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *512TBofRAM*
> 
> Hey, Tator-Tot,
> 
> Thanks for the amazing round-up and answers. I was wondering if you could recommend me a brand of fan?
> 
> *Budget & preference towards looks?*
> 
> Budget is unlimited, essentially. Any fan on the market I can afford. Looks? Not really too fussed. I will be painting the fans so a decent blade design would be ideal. However, it's not necessary as all.
> 
> *Additional functionality you're looking for?*
> 
> The fan must be quiet. I would happily go for a quiet fans than a fan with a high CFM/performance. In fact, the quietest fan on the market would be ideal. There will be lotsof fans by the way; approx. 60. They're going to be used in NeXXos Monsta 480mm rads push/pull configurations. PWM is ideal. That way I can push them to 1850RPM when overclocking and then lower the RPM when I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> Value wise, I'd get Corsair SP120 PE PWM's.
> 
> Though, a better fan would be Noiseblocker's eLoop B12-P, the cost increase would be incredible and the gains minimal, though.
Click to expand...


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> A quick search yields this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up/1500#post_19767379


thanks... I think I'll just go with Corsair, lol. not to mention that I've read some problems about those fans in pull config (more noisy than supposed to be). +rep


----------



## SLADEizGOD

what 140mm fans does anyone recommend for push/pull? thinking about Wcooling my entire build this summer. I own a switch 810.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> what 140mm fans does anyone recommend for push/pull? thinking about Wcooling my entire build this summer. I own a switch 810.


You'll be asked for:
· Noise tolerance?
· Radiator FPI count.
· Price range.
· Leds/no leds/looks.

And then, it's usually better to go 120mm (or 140mm rads with 120 fans, using an adapter). Read this.


----------



## mlp

Alright, I think I decided on Cougar's for my front intake fans.

Last question... is there a big difference between the Vortex and the Turbine models? I noticed the Vortex's have a higher rated static pressure and a few extra features. They are also nearly double the cost. Not sure the difference between the 1200 rpm model and the PWM 1500rpm one either. Some people report whining?

Thanks.

Oh and for a top mounted 140mm fan I think I am going to go with the Corsair 140mm quiet edition. Could I save a few dollars and go with the Rosewill Hyperborea? Static pressure doesn't matter so much in this application.

Tyty.


----------



## Tator Tot

MEGA POST AHEAD, nothing to do with thread updates; just answering questions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> 
> Ah, did you forget me Tator Tot?
> 
> Just looking for a basic list of 120mm fans with high static pressure for $15 or cheaper to go in front intake position. Lower the noise the better but I don't need silent ones. Perhaps someone else can toss in some ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry if I did miss you.

Xion Alphawing, Nexus Basic 120, Rosewill RFX-120, Cougar Vortex HDB (often below $15), Cooler Master Blade Master, Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, Rosewill Hyperborea, GeLID Silent Series, Evercool SFF-12, & Corsair SP & AF Series twin-packs (sometimes they come down to $30, usually about $32 though.)

Choice depends on the case & HDD configuration. Pictures help if you have one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> 
> These are what I'm most tempted to buy although they aren't so pretty. How is static pressure on these? Good enough for front intake? Thanks.


Yes, for the most part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> You seem to have missed the aerocool shark fan, is it any good?


The 140mm is alright, 120mm is much louder than described by Aerocool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> hi tator tot, what's your opinion on the noiseblocker eloop series? I'm somewhat split between corsair fans and these for my next build's radiators (might consider push and pull setup). thanks.


They cost about $10 too much, and the blade design is a bit... odd since it doesn't increase the pressure over the old Multiframe line up; without being far quieter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> thanks... I think I'll just go with Corsair, lol. not to mention that I've read some problems about those fans in pull config (more noisy than supposed to be). +rep


eLoops are fine in pull, but certain heatsinks & fans just don't mix well. GT's usually cause sound annomolies on the Megahalems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> what 140mm fans does anyone recommend for push/pull? thinking about Wcooling my entire build this summer. I own a switch 810.


As Cloppy said, fill out the quesitons below --v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> You'll be asked for:
> · Noise tolerance?
> · Radiator FPI count.
> · Price range.
> · Leds/no leds/looks.
> 
> And then, it's usually better to go 120mm (or 140mm rads with 120 fans, using an adapter). Read this.


Danke









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> 
> Alright, I think I decided on Cougar's for my front intake fans.
> 
> Last question... is there a big difference between the Vortex and the Turbine models? I noticed the Vortex's have a higher rated static pressure and a few extra features. They are also nearly double the cost. Not sure the difference between the 1200 rpm model and the PWM 1500rpm one either. Some people report whining?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh and for a top mounted 140mm fan I think I am going to go with the Corsair 140mm quiet edition. Could I save a few dollars and go with the Rosewill Hyperborea? Static pressure doesn't matter so much in this application.
> 
> Tyty.


Turbine models do not have the extra noise reduction features and only come in a rifle bearing. The 1500 RPM PWM models have some whine on certain PWM circuits as reported by a very few users.

I would go with Hyperborea's, just reduce them down to 7v.


----------



## MrDinoX

Nice Info! thanks!


----------



## mlp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> MEGA POST AHEAD, nothing to do with thread updates; just answering questions.
> 
> Sorry if I did miss you.
> 
> Xion Alphawing, Nexus Basic 120, Rosewill RFX-120, Cougar Vortex HDB (often below $15), Cooler Master Blade Master, Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, Rosewill Hyperborea, GeLID Silent Series, Evercool SFF-12, & Corsair SP & AF Series twin-packs (sometimes they come down to $30, usually about $32 though.)
> 
> Choice depends on the case & HDD configuration. Pictures help if you have one.


Hey thanks again for answering me. I really thought I was ready for the Cougar Vortex's but now I'm interested more in the Zalman F3-FDB... is it a big improvement over the cheaper sleeve bearing F3? I kind of prefer an all black look... the Zalman's do have a much higher static pressure rating though.

Anyway... here is a picture of my mess of a case. It's an Antec 300. I at one point tried to mess with cable management but you reach a certain point where nothing really helps. I'm currently looking to upgrade to a 500r when it goes on sale again... especially since I have a 5th HD I have to fit in there. And yes. It could use a solid cleaning.


----------



## Tator Tot

The F3-FDB is the same fan as the Scythe S-Flex & Thermalright FDB line up. It is a solid improvement over the F3, but not some incredible leap forward.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> 
> Anyway... here is a picture of my mess of a case. It's an Antec 300. I at one point tried to mess with cable management but you reach a certain point where nothing really helps. I'm currently looking to upgrade to a 500r when it goes on sale again... especially since I have a 5th HD I have to fit in there. And yes. It could use a solid cleaning.


Yeah you'll see an improvement in airflow if you get a better case with cable management and so on


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> MEGA POST AHEAD, nothing to do with thread updates; just answering questions.
> 
> Sorry if I did miss you.
> 
> Xion Alphawing, Nexus Basic 120, Rosewill RFX-120, Cougar Vortex HDB (often below $15), Cooler Master Blade Master, Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, Rosewill Hyperborea, GeLID Silent Series, Evercool SFF-12, & Corsair SP & AF Series twin-packs (sometimes they come down to $30, usually about $32 though.)
> 
> Choice depends on the case & HDD configuration. Pictures help if you have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks again for answering me. I really thought I was ready for the Cougar Vortex's but now I'm interested more in the Zalman F3-FDB... is it a big improvement over the cheaper sleeve bearing F3? I kind of prefer an all black look... the Zalman's do have a much higher static pressure rating though.
> 
> Anyway... here is a picture of my mess of a case. It's an Antec 300. I at one point tried to mess with cable management but you reach a certain point where nothing really helps. I'm currently looking to upgrade to a 500r when it goes on sale again... especially since I have a 5th HD I have to fit in there. And yes. It could use a solid cleaning.
Click to expand...

If you upgrade to a new case, I suggest getting the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. Much better build and layout than the 500R.
Midi R2 goes for under $100.


----------



## mlp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The F3-FDB is the same fan as the Scythe S-Flex & Thermalright FDB line up. It is a solid improvement over the F3, but not some incredible leap forward.


Ah. I waited for your response and the Zalman F3 FDB is sold out at NewEgg now. I think I will go with the regular F3 but any idea how it sounds? It's rated at 34 dB at the 1800 rpm which would be kinda nuts if true.

I saw this video and it's virtually silent so really I'm confused. Manufacturer's tend to overstate the specs not call them too loud. And would the FDB really chop 10 dB from the fan with all other same specs?

It is confusing to me.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> If you upgrade to a new case, I suggest getting the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. Much better build and layout than the 500R.Midi R2 goes for under $100.


I did look at this case but it looked a bit small to me and not as feature rich as the Corsair 500r. I do like that the sides don't bump out like the Corsair's but the front face bezel bugs me.

The only other case I'm considering is the Antec Eleven Hundred. The cooling doesn't seem as good as the 500r but it doesn't have the annoying front LEDs that the Corsair does.


----------



## adridu59

^ Any reason why you want to go with the regular F3's?

They have nothing special to them. If you want silent fan with great price/perf I'd suggest the Cougar Turbines Quad-Pack:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009


----------



## mlp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> ^ Any reason why you want to go with the regular F3's?
> 
> They have nothing special to them. If you want silent fan with great price/perf I'd suggest the Cougar Turbines Quad-Pack:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009


I prefer an all black look. That's all. Plus the F3's have really good static pressure for the price... 2.65 mmH20 I believe. The Turbines are 1.7-ish and I've heard you want at least 2.0 for good effect. At least the Vortex's have 2.2 if you can believe the specs... though I am doubtful given the noise rating on the box.

But, if the Zalman F3 in sleeve bearing isn't that loud then it is the ideal fit for me. My front intake is a mess especially with all the HDDs I have in there. I need all the static pressure I can get.


----------



## MrGrievous

Sleeve bearings are terrible, I don't recommend them also is that static pressure from the F3's specs? Cause if it is the it is more than likely way off to make it sell better to those who don't pay attention.


----------



## Jianni123

Hello Mr Tot.

I would like to know what fans would be best for the Corsair H100?
I would prefer they work with the 3 speed pump on the H100 but they don't have too.
They will always be running at full speed to be honest.
The H100 are abit louder then my liking.
I would like to know the best replacement fans, I want quiet ones but good.
1-4C difference compared to the stock fans is fine as long as they are more quiet.
Im willing to pay about £15 for each fan. Around £30 for both of course.
They will be used in a Push configuration.

Thanks


----------



## mlp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Sleeve bearings are terrible, I don't recommend them also is that static pressure from the F3's specs? Cause if it is the it is more than likely way off to make it sell better to those who don't pay attention.


The static pressure isn't listed on their website but this review did test it. Unless they are way off base which I don't think is likely as Tater Tot likes 'em and I've read other reviews where people like them for radiators.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1485/5/

If the Zalman F3s don't work out I'd just go with Hyperborea's but as far as brands are concerned I'd be way more leery that Rosewill is overstating than Zalman.

I pretty much refuse to buy Cooler Master fans given the ridiculousness they have on their boxes. Same with Xigmatek.


----------



## MrGrievous

Hmmm, maybe I should've looked at some reviews for those fans before I typed that lol. Well based on that review they seem pretty darn good fans but the cfm seems a little lacking but noise downright low and the static presure is quite high

EDIT
Man I still can't find anything on the BGears B-Blaster series fans, I want to see some results before I completely reject them. I keep hearing from different people about these fans and they keep being brought up over and over.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Sleeve bearings are terrible, I don't recommend them also is that static pressure from the F3's specs? Cause if it is the it is more than likely way off to make it sell better to those who don't pay attention.


Sleeve bearings are not terrible. Many folks buy sleeve bearings of another name (like the Noctua SSO bearing) and are increadibly happy with them.

Sleeve Bearings are just more prone to failure than some other designs but they're also generally quieter and create less resonance than ball bearings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Hello Mr Tot.
> 
> I would like to know what fans would be best for the Corsair H100?
> I would prefer they work with the 3 speed pump on the H100 but they don't have too.
> They will always be running at full speed to be honest.
> The H100 are abit louder then my liking.
> I would like to know the best replacement fans, I want quiet ones but good.
> 1-4C difference compared to the stock fans is fine as long as they are more quiet.
> Im willing to pay about £15 for each fan. Around £30 for both of course.
> They will be used in a Push configuration.
> 
> Thanks


Get a pair of NF-F12's. A few pence over budget though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlp*
> The static pressure isn't listed on their website but this review did test it. Unless they are way off base which I don't think is likely as Tater Tot likes 'em and I've read other reviews where people like them for radiators.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1485/5/
> 
> If the Zalman F3s don't work out I'd just go with Hyperborea's but as far as brands are concerned I'd be way more leery that Rosewill is overstating than Zalman.
> 
> I pretty much refuse to buy Cooler Master fans given the ridiculousness they have on their boxes. Same with Xigmatek.


The Zalman ZM-F3's are not the same design as the ZM-F3-FDB. At 1800 RPM, the ZM-F3's have ~2.41mmH20 of static pressure. I'd have to look back at some old testing data I have, but if that figure isn't it it's still only in the low 2.4#mmH20 range.

As for their noise profile; at 1800 RPM they're not dead silent but they are pretty tolerable. With the included low voltage resistor they are a good budget offering.

I would probably get the Hyperborea's instead and reduce the RPM down to 700-800. Either via resistors or a fan controller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> Man I still can't find anything on the BGears B-Blaster series fans, I want to see some results before I completely reject them. I keep hearing from different people about these fans and they keep being brought up over and over.


They are good, but the 2BB is noisy.


----------



## MrGrievous

Don't sleeve bearings get ruined from the horizontal (or was it verticle) positions? Which is why I said terrible, not as performance but lifespan


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Don't sleeve bearings get ruined from the horizontal (or was it verticle) positions? Which is why I said terrible, not as performance but lifespan


They don't get ruined, the life span does get reduced; but that only effects poorer designs.

The best example to give is the number of Yate Loon 120mm & 140mm fans running in that position in power supplies over the years. Not the greatest fans in the world, but they've long outlasted most of their projected lifespans.

The reason is that the bearing has a tight seal on it. Not perfect, but still a very good one. Like wise, the motor is sized properly to the rest of the dimensions of the fan, as well as being lubricated with a good compound and proper amount.


----------



## Jianni123

Hi.

You have told me too get the NF-F12 Fans for my H100 radiator.
These are static pressure optimized right?
How big is the difference on these compared too the AP-15 fans.
Which of the two is the quietest?
Which has the best Static pressure?
Which would give me the best temperatures?

NF-F12, AP-15,Cougar Vortex or SP120 Quiet Edition/Performance Edition?
Overall which is better?
I can sacrifice my CPU too run about 3C hotter if it will run quieter with a different fan.


----------



## MrGrievous

I have another question (still trying to put together a water cooled system here) what fan(s) should I use for use on a alphacool nexxxos monsta, ut60, or may e even a ut45 thrown in the mix? From what I understand these rads have a FPI of 9.6 and I want a nice balance btw performance/quietness in the 120mm category? Also should I go with 140 mm or 120 mm versions of suggested fan, is there much of a difference btw the 2 fan sizes (rad wise)?

Edited for clarity


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> You have told me too get the NF-F12 Fans for my H100 radiator.
> These are static pressure optimized right?
> How big is the difference on these compared too the AP-15 fans.
> Which of the two is the quietest?
> Which has the best Static pressure?
> Which would give me the best temperatures?
> 
> NF-F12, AP-15,Cougar Vortex or SP120 Quiet Edition/Performance Edition?
> Overall which is better?
> I can sacrifice my CPU too run about 3C hotter if it will run quieter with a different fan.


I know the GTs will give you the coolest temps, but probably the cougar vortex would be your best choice. Noctua would be quieter, but a little warmer and double the price







.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you're going for a quieter fan, the A14's or A15's would be a good choice.
> 
> WIth more airflow you're not going to see a huge drop in temps though, as the heatsink is limited by the amount of surface area it has.


Tator,

How is the Corsair SP fans, i want buy them instead of my akasa vipers. İs it good as vipers ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> You have told me too get the NF-F12 Fans for my H100 radiator.
> These are static pressure optimized right?
> How big is the difference on these compared too the AP-15 fans.
> Which of the two is the quietest?
> Which has the best Static pressure?
> Which would give me the best temperatures?
> 
> NF-F12, AP-15,Cougar Vortex or SP120 Quiet Edition/Performance Edition?
> Overall which is better?
> I can sacrifice my CPU too run about 3C hotter if it will run quieter with a different fan.


Noctua F12's are better overall. Quieter than the SP120 QE & Cougar Vortex, like wise they have more static pressure which is good for the H100's dense fin structure.

The difference in noise vs the AP15's is going to be pretty substantial as you're dropping 350 RPM from your total speed. The F12's should run cooler as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> I have another question (still trying to put together a water cooled system here) what fan(s) should I use for use on a alphacool nexxxos monsta, ut60, or may e even a ut45 thrown in the mix? From what I understand these rads have a FPI of 9.6 and I want a nice balance btw performance/quietness in the 120mm category? Also should I go with 140 mm or 120 mm versions of suggested fan, is there much of a difference btw the 2 fan sizes (rad wise)?
> 
> Edited for clarity


Go with the 120mm versions, and I would pick up Corsair SP120 QE's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> Tator,
> 
> How is the Corsair SP fans, i want buy them instead of my akasa vipers. İs it good as vipers ?


Viper's push more air, but they're louder. Corsair SP's have better static pressure for a given RPM level.


----------



## soyabeaner

Hi.

Which fan mount spot is recommended for a Silent Wings 2 140mm fan in a Fractal R4 case with the top drive cage removed and bottom cage rotated 90° for more airflow? Assume there are only two drives (1 SSD and 1 HDD) in the cage, I want a positive pressure setup, and that I'll be sticking with the 2 stock Silent R2 fans?

Thanks.


----------



## Jianni123

So you are recommending the NF-F12.
Cheapest I could find is £17.50 from Amazon.
What is the second best too these fans?
The AP-15?
Which are £13.61 from Amazon.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> So you are recommending the NF-F12.
> Cheapest I could find is £17.50 from Amazon.
> What is the second best too these fans?
> The AP-15?
> Which are £13.61 from Amazon.


The NF-F12 goes up to 1,500 RPM, while the AP-15 spins at a constant 1,850 RPM. The 1,450 RPM AP-14 is more comparable.


----------



## LuchoCL

Hi Mr. Tator

Well i'm a very recent "silent pc freak" so i kinda need to ask to do this right.

I'll be probably getting something like a Xigmatech Dark Knight II Night Hawk, but the fan is really annoying, so, it needs to be replaced,
here's my problem, I'm from Chile, so my options are way too limited and expensive to experiment (Reference: Gelid wing 12/14 here are like 35 usd each)

- What's my best option to go with this kind of cooler, ?
- If it's possible, i'd like them to match with my color scheme (Black/Blue)
- Are the Wing 14 UV good fans for rear exhaust?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thermalright TY-140's are the only ones I have, the 147 is a white version so it should give a better CFM to noise ratio vs the Corsair's. A tad louder, but most of it is in the lower tones so it doesn't sound obtuse.
> 
> As for the front, you'll want to go for 2 x 120mm fans, if you're on a budget the Xion AlphaWings would work well for that application.
> They'll push slightly less air than the Corsair AF Series but at half the cost or more. Like wise, they'll fit with the TY-147's look a bit better.


Massive thank you Tator Tot. I took your advice and couldn't be happier with the result. With my cougars before, I had to keep the NZXT fan profile on the lowest or middle or it was too loud for me personally. With the Xions and the TY147, I have it at max and it's still quiet (though the ty147 is has a weird whine to it, already emailed Nan's about it to see if it's normal/can replace it). Not to mention they made the system look so much nicer than it did with the cougars:


still have a few cable things to clean up and the rubber fan pulls but no big deal







. Thanks again!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soyabeaner*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Which fan mount spot is recommended for a Silent Wings 2 140mm fan in a Fractal R4 case with the top drive cage removed and bottom cage rotated 90° for more airflow? Assume there are only two drives (1 SSD and 1 HDD) in the cage, I want a positive pressure setup, and that I'll be sticking with the 2 stock Silent R2 fans?
> 
> Thanks.


Use the soft mounts, you'll get less resonance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> So you are recommending the NF-F12.
> Cheapest I could find is £17.50 from Amazon.
> What is the second best too these fans?
> The AP-15?
> Which are £13.61 from Amazon.


Scan.co.uk has the F12's for ~15 pounds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuchoCL*
> 
> Hi Mr. Tator
> 
> Well i'm a very recent "silent pc freak" so i kinda need to ask to do this right.
> 
> I'll be probably getting something like a Xigmatech Dark Knight II Night Hawk, but the fan is really annoying, so, it needs to be replaced,
> here's my problem, I'm from Chile, so my options are way too limited and expensive to experiment (Reference: Gelid wing 12/14 here are like 35 usd each)
> 
> - What's my best option to go with this kind of cooler, ?
> - If it's possible, i'd like them to match with my color scheme (Black/Blue)
> - Are the Wing 14 UV good fans for rear exhaust?


Wing 14's are good, all of them are UV. Blue or Green are the options.

As for your choices, I'd need to know what's available and the relative price to make a good recommendation. DK2 is a light fin arrangement. Only 13 FPI or so.

Thus, you don't need a fan with a ton of pressure like the Noctua F12 to get good results, though I wouldn't go for anything weaker than something like the Cougar Vortex HDB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Massive thank you Tator Tot. I took your advice and couldn't be happier with the result. With my cougars before, I had to keep the NZXT fan profile on the lowest or middle or it was too loud for me personally. With the Xions and the TY147, I have it at max and it's still quiet (though the ty147 is has a weird whine to it, already emailed Nan's about it to see if it's normal/can replace it). Not to mention they made the system look so much nicer than it did with the cougars:
> 
> 
> still have a few cable things to clean up and the rubber fan pulls but no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks again!


Excellent man


----------



## Jianni123

From Scan it shows as £20.73 per fan including delivery and VAT.


----------



## Noskcaj

when will you have more review up tator?

What performance risks are there in painting fan blades?

EDIT- what 80mm/92mm fan would be best? ideally red, gold or black


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> 
> 
> From Scan it shows as £20.73 per fan including delivery and VAT.


Sorry, I can't account for shipping charges from anywhere besides ConUS.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> when will you have more review up tator?
> 
> What performance risks are there in painting fan blades?
> 
> EDIT- what 80mm/92mm fan would be best? ideally red, gold or black


When I get time, as for risks; you risk unbalancing the fan. Though, if you're experience with painting you shouldn't have that be too much of an issue as even consistent coats will keep that from being a problem.

As for 80 or 92mm fan, Arctic F8 CO PWM or F9 CO PWM. Unless you need a pressure oriented design, then the Rosewill RFX-8 or Cooler Master Blade Master 92mm.


----------



## LuchoCL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Use the soft mounts, you'll get less resonance.
> 
> Wing 14's are good, all of them are UV. Blue or Green are the options.
> 
> As for your choices, I'd need to know what's available and the relative price to make a good recommendation. DK2 is a light fin arrangement. Only 13 FPI or so.
> Thus, you don't need a fan with a ton of pressure like the Noctua F12 to get good results, though I wouldn't go for anything weaker than something like the Cougar Vortex HDB.


The fans we got over here are the:

- Cougar Vortex PWM
- Gelid Wing 12/14 Led/UV - Gelid Silent Series
- Aerocool Shark
- Corsair SP QE
- Scythe GT AP-15

They're all around 30 usd, except for the Gelid Silent Series that are around 10-20 usd each.


----------



## soyabeaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Use the soft mounts, you'll get less resonance.


Sorry. By mount spot I meant which position: as a back exhaust, top front intake or bottom front intake fan?

Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuchoCL*
> 
> The fans we got over here are the:
> 
> - Cougar Vortex PWM
> - Gelid Wing 12/14 Led/UV - Gelid Silent Series
> - Aerocool Shark
> - Corsair SP QE
> - Scythe GT AP-15
> 
> They're all around 30 usd, except for the Gelid Silent Series that are around 10-20 usd each.


SP120 QE & GT AP-14 are pretty close in terms of noise profile; but with the price difference I would get the GeLID Silent Series which are quieter at lower RPM's and cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soyabeaner*
> 
> Sorry. By mount spot I meant which position: as a back exhaust, top front intake or bottom front intake fan?
> 
> Thanks.


I would use them on the top exhaust as they'll have the least direct noise.


----------



## Lynkdev

Tater,

What would you recommend for the monsta 480, 80mm rads in terms of being a quiet but have enough stat pressure? dont care about the price but my main goal is being as quiet as possible.


----------



## wompwomp

Quick! I need a 120mm fan within the $10 range that's quiet.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Quick! I need a 120mm fan within the $10 range that's quiet.


Swiftech Helix 120mm.
I find it very quiet at 7v. 12v you can hear it, but not that bad.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Tater,
> 
> What would you recommend for the monsta 480, 80mm rads in terms of being a quiet but have enough stat pressure? dont care about the price but my main goal is being as quiet as possible.


Monsta 480 rads are not dense at all. Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's would be an excellent choice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Quick! I need a 120mm fan within the $10 range that's quiet.


GeLID Silent 12


----------



## ledzepp3

Tater! I've seen a lot of conflicting opinions about this, but would NoiseBlocker PL-1 fans be a decent choice for a silent configuration on 10 FPI, 64mm thick radiator?


----------



## amdcat

Hey,

I have the Coolermaster Elite 120 Advanced itx case. I am wondering what the best fans that I can put in the two 120mm fan slots to maximize cooling yet be extremely silent. Could you give me a list of 3 or so that will fulfill the role well and its pros and cons?

thanks


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Tater! I've seen a lot of conflicting opinions about this, but would NoiseBlocker PL-1 fans be a decent choice for a silent configuration on 10 FPI, 64mm thick radiator?


I'm no Tater, but hey we're all a big happy family here, so pardon my 2 cents.. I own the PL-1 and find it rather lacking even as a case fan, much less for a heatsink, though it does have a nice mounting system (which probably wouldn't be used for your purposes). In my experience it gets rather harmonic/whiny past 750rpm. If you're set on Noiseblockers, the M-12 Multiframe is well worth the extra few bucks, as I find it outperforms the PL-1 in both airflow and acoustics, though personally for 12cm fans I would go with an NF-F12 or Corsair SP w/9v limiter.


----------



## MrGrievous

Ok this is the final request, on a 9.6 fpi rad which fan is better? there's the Corsair Sp 120 PE (which I like the look of quite a bit) or the COUGAR CF-V12HP. one question though that I would like to know is what type of airflow does the Corsair produce, is it a focused stream? ugh quite a hard choice, both fans are just as noisy as the other and they cool about the same too so it boils down to aesthetics now really. Note the case of choice is the 900D.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Tater! I've seen a lot of conflicting opinions about this, but would NoiseBlocker PL-1 fans be a decent choice for a silent configuration on 10 FPI, 64mm thick radiator?


No, they're over priced very basic sleeve bearing fans. You can get a Nexus Basic for $10 which is a far better deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdcat*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have the Coolermaster Elite 120 Advanced itx case. I am wondering what the best fans that I can put in the two 120mm fan slots to maximize cooling yet be extremely silent. Could you give me a list of 3 or so that will fulfill the role well and its pros and cons?
> 
> thanks


What are you looking to spend, and what's your color choice?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Ok this is the final request, on a 9.6 fpi rad which fan is better? there's the Corsair Sp 120 PE (which I like the look of quite a bit) or the COUGAR CF-V12HP. one question though that I would like to know is what type of airflow does the Corsair produce, is it a focused stream? ugh quite a hard choice, both fans are just as noisy as the other and they cool about the same too so it boils down to aesthetics now really. Note the case of choice is the 900D.


Get the Corsair SP120's; when it comes down to it, the difference will be minimal between the two. The Cougar should theoretically have slightly better performance on the RAD but in reality the difference will not be that great.

Corsair's SP120's do not have a focused airflow design, but that's a bunch of hog-wash anyways and all marketing fluff. That doesn't improve a fans performance on a restrictive surface.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> What performance risks are there in painting fan blades?


I'll add that you need to paint in VERY thin layers. I thought I did thin on a Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm fan, and it was still too much paint to change the behavior of the fan. The fan blades are heavier and take higher voltage to spin. When the fan does spin, it makes a louder hum. So I'd stay away from fan painting unless you establish that you have a very good spray can and can do extremely thin layers to coat evenly. Or just get light-colored fans that you can dye with R.I.T. cloth dye.


----------



## amdcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What are you looking to spend, and what's your color choice?


im pretty open to anything and will be willing to spend up to 20usd per fan. My color scheme will be greyish blueish.

Thanks


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No, they're over priced very basic sleeve bearing fans. You can get a Nexus Basic for $10 which is a far better deal.
> 
> What are you looking to spend, and what's your color choice?
> 
> Get the Corsair SP120's; when it comes down to it, the difference will be minimal between the two. The Cougar should theoretically have slightly better performance on the RAD but in reality the difference will not be that great.
> 
> Corsair's SP120's do not have a focused airflow design, but that's a bunch of hog-wash anyways and all marketing fluff. That doesn't improve a fans performance on a restrictive surface.






Also, what dB range is considered "silent" to the normal person? I've never understood this in real life since I have a pretty severe hearing disability in one of my ears, so I'd just like to know







I have seen <20dB is considered "silent"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdcat*
> 
> im pretty open to anything and will be willing to spend up to 20usd per fan. My color scheme will be greyish blueish.
> 
> Thanks


GeLID Wing 12's would be a good option for you then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> Also, what dB range is considered "silent" to the normal person? I've never understood this in real life since I have a pretty severe hearing disability in one of my ears, so I'd just like to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen <20dB is considered "silent"


It's a very subjective topic.

To most people, under 22-30dB is gonna be considered quiet or acceptable. Mostly due to outside noise being louder than that.

Though, for some more sensitive to noise than others, or simple those that live in a very quiet area (e.g. deep in the suburbs or even rural areas) 18-25dB is their quiet zone.

I know for myself, that my computer on an open bench puts out about 28dB of combined noise. If you stepped into my place and actually listened to it, you couldn't tell it was on though.

Mostly because I live right on a very busy street with traffic going down it night & day. The ambient noise of the area is much louder than the system so it doesn't seem as loud as a scale might define.

Like wise though, when I lived in the country side years back, even the gentle hum of some of the quietest fans at the time was perceptually "loud" at night. Due to the relative lack of any noise.


----------



## ledzepp3

What do you think about Swiftech Helix fans? I've seen a lot of conflicting reviews, and can you explain how a "Z-bearing" is different? Those are really like the Gentle Typhoon look and design of the blades, so I'd like to be able to seriously consider those for my upcoming rig build.


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Corsair's SP120's do not have a focused airflow design, but that's a bunch of hog-wash anyways and all marketing fluff. That doesn't improve a fans performance on a restrictive surface.


Awe good to know about that focused air doesn't help on restrictive surfaces. I'll get the corsair fans based on the looks/performance. One thing though, how do the under volt (the performance edition), any ticking or such?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> What do you think about Swiftech Helix fans? I've seen a lot of conflicting reviews, and can you explain how a "Z-bearing" is different? Those are really like the Gentle Typhoon look and design of the blades, so I'd like to be able to seriously consider those for my upcoming rig build.


For all intents & purposes, the Z-Axis bearing is on equal ground to a sleeve bearing. Titan claims other wise, but the chamber of their "Z-axis" bearing is not sealed from the elements (so an FDB is better in that case) nor is it balanced like a double ball bearing (so there goes on of the best parts about the Gentle Typhoons.)

It does use magnetic thrust to hold the impeller down so the lift from airflow doesn't drag the shaft upwards. So it should be more consistent in terms of resonance and sound profile (which is what I experienced) but they're not wroth more than $10.

Like wise, it's not a Gentle Typhoon, it's not even close. They tried to copy the design but the blade geometry is only similar, the bearing isn't as good nor as smooth. Like wise they didn't even take the time to engineer in the aspects which make the Gentle Typhoon so attractive to most.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Awe good to know about that focused air doesn't help on restrictive surfaces. I'll get the corsair fans based on the looks/performance. One thing though, how do the under volt (the performance edition), any ticking or such?


PE's undervolt pretty well but I did not get all 5 PE fans I have (AF120 x2, SP120 x2, & AF140) to all hit 5v reliably. The AF140 wouldn't start at 5v and one of the SP120's wouldn't start till 6.2v, but the other 3 start at 5v without much fuss.

They have a slight spin delay on them, but that's the case with most fans.

Antec's True Quiet Pro is one of the VERY FEW fans I've seen not have this issue.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'll add that you need to paint in VERY thin layers. I thought I did thin on a Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm fan, and it was still too much paint to change the behavior of the fan. The fan blades are heavier and take higher voltage to spin. When the fan does spin, it makes a louder hum. So I'd stay away from fan painting unless you establish that you have a very good spray can and can do extremely thin layers to coat evenly. Or just get light-colored fans that you can dye with R.I.T. cloth dye.


i painted two, check my sig for details. both in red and both work fine so far, the coats were far from light though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Perhaps you had not tested them thoroughly beforehand? Or your background noise is high. I used this particular fan for a good while before it was painted, so I noticed the difference right away.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Perhaps you had not tested them thoroughly beforehand? Or your background noise is high. I used this particular fan for a good while before it was painted, so I noticed the difference right away.


i painted a thermaltake 92mm generic fan and a coolermaster fan from my old enforcer


----------



## bond32

I just got the bgears B-Blaster 140's in and installed today. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132023

Pretty impressed so far. Immediate reaction was that the fan was very sturdy and strong. Blades are very thick which is likely how it achieves such high static pressure. Move some serious air. Right now I have them as intake, 2 of them only, in push on my kraken x60. Temps so far are about the same but I haven't done my tests yet. I mainly expect them to be able to transfer the heat much better at loads and periods of long loads (gaming).

My only issue is trying to get the fan controller of my motherboard to cooperate. Put what I thought would be full blast on and it only shows 1400 rpm but they are rated at 1800. I suppose there is the possibility they are pulling more power than the board can supply but I didn't think that would be an issue on the asus 990fx sabertooth.

I had also ordered the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005R Sentry 2, however theres no way to mount it in my cooler master haf xb case without modification so I will be returning it. Any recommendations on 3.5'' bay fan controllers?


----------



## Snuckie7

AF120 came in today. Thanks for the rec tator!


----------



## MrGrievous

Thank you so much Tator, you have been incredibly helpful with helping me choose the correct fan







I would +rep if I could!!!1


----------



## wompwomp

what's the difference between these 2 fans?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426016


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> what's the difference between these 2 fans?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426014
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426016


The first link is the PWM version that spins from 750 - 1500 RPM, the second one is the fixed 1000 RPM version. You want the PWM one.

EDIT: Whoops, just saw Tator's reply, forgot about the thermal controlled version. You want the PWM version which Newegg no longer seems to carry. http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=AA76511&pagetitle=Gelid%20FN-PX12-15%20Silent%20120mm%20Case%20Fan%20with%204%20Pin%20Conne#.UXsmk8p27ag


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> what's the difference between these 2 fans?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426014
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426016


The first one is temperature controlled, meaning it's rotation speed depends on the ambient temperature of the case.

The second is just a normal version.

P.S. at work and I'll get to other questions when I get back.


----------



## Nova.

Hey guys, I am looking for suggestions for fans for a future build I am doing. I will getting a 350D which has a single 140 mount in the front, 1 120 in the back and two up top.

Now I want to put in a 240 rad (H100i) and get some good fans for it. Any suggestions as well for the case fans themselves? I was looking at picking up some Corsair fans.


----------



## gtsteviiee

The stock fans on my H100i is so LOUD would these be good as a replacement?
http://www.directron.com/fnsx1210.html


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> The stock fans on my H100i is so LOUD would these be good as a replacement?
> http://www.directron.com/fnsx1210.html


i dont know of those fans but i recommend gt ap-13's or ap-15's or corsair sp120 quiet editions


----------



## ledzepp3

Can anyone give me a general idea of how Gentle Typhoon's sound when on 7V? As well, Tator what about NoiseBlocker NB-eLoop B12-2 fans?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> The stock fans on my H100i is so LOUD would these be good as a replacement?
> http://www.directron.com/fnsx1210.html
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know of those fans but i recommend gt ap-13's or ap-15's or corsair sp120 quiet editions
Click to expand...

No point in getting the SP120 quiet, as its the exact same fan as the H100i. All you need to do is lower the fan speed. It's all marketing jumbo to sell with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Can anyone give me a general idea of how Gentle Typhoon's sound when on 7V? As well, Tator what about NoiseBlocker NB-eLoop B12-2 fans?


it varies on everyone for quiet. But 7v against case will have a slight hum if you put your ear close to it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have a quiet bedroom, and Gentle Typhoons (AP-14) at 800RPM are inaudible on a radiator at normal distance away from computer case. I start hearing them at 900RPM, but even at 1450RPM they are not Loud. Noisy but far from loud. H100i stock fans are much louder. I just had my two replaced by Corsair with PWM upgraded fans and will test them at low RPM soon.

I've not tried 120mm Gelid Silent fans, but I own their 140mm Silent PWM fan, and it's pretty quiet. It had motor noise from the start, but I can only hear it at close proximity.


----------



## ledzepp3

There's still so many choices out there







I really don't have a budget on fans, so what's the *single best* _silent_ fan out there for radiator/ general case use?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I have a quiet bedroom, and Gentle Typhoons (AP-14) at 800RPM are inaudible on a radiator at normal distance away from computer case. I start hearing them at 900RPM, but even at 1450RPM they are not Loud. Noisy but far from loud. H100i stock fans are much louder. I just had my two replaced by Corsair with PWM upgraded fans and will test them at low RPM soon.
> 
> I've not tried 120mm Gelid Silent fans, but I own their 140mm Silent PWM fan, and it's pretty quiet. It had motor noise from the start, but I can only hear it at close proximity.


What voltage did you use to get your AP-14's to those speeds?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> What voltage did you use to get your AP-14's to those speeds?


I run mine on a digital fan controller where I can vary speed in increments of 100RPM, so I don't know, TBH. I'd look for reviews of these fans--I remember seeing voltage vs. RMP charts in more than one review.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> The stock fans on my H100i is so LOUD would these be good as a replacement?
> http://www.directron.com/fnsx1210.html


The Gelid fans are good but get the 1500RPM PWM versions http://www.directron.com/fnpx1215.html . If you can spend a little more you can't really beat the http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-F12-PWM-Cooling-Fan/dp/B00632FL8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367124141&sr=8-1&keywords=nf-f12 for noise to performance ratio. The GT-15's might get you a degree or two better but they are a little louder and seem to have a whine at certain RPM's.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> The Gelid fans are good but get the 1500RPM PWM versions http://www.directron.com/fnpx1215.html . If you can spend a little more you can't really beat the http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-F12-PWM-Cooling-Fan/dp/B00632FL8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367124141&sr=8-1&keywords=nf-f12 for noise to performance ratio. The GT-15's might get you a degree or two better but they are a little louder and seem to have a whine at certain RPM's.


F12s louder than the GT-15? Where did you get that from?


----------



## juryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> The Gelid fans are good but get the 1500RPM PWM versions http://www.directron.com/fnpx1215.html . If you can spend a little more you can't really beat the http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-F12-PWM-Cooling-Fan/dp/B00632FL8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367124141&sr=8-1&keywords=nf-f12 for noise to performance ratio. The GT-15's might get you a degree or two better but they are a little louder and seem to have a whine at certain RPM's.
> 
> 
> 
> F12s louder than the GT-15? Where did you get that from?
Click to expand...

He's saying the GT's might give slightly better temps but will be louder than the Noctua


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juryan*
> 
> He's saying the GT's might give slightly better temps but will be louder than the Noctua


That's exactly what I question, louder than the Noctua. ]Martin found the GT to produce more airflow and less noise in a low-FPI radiator. ehume tested lots of fans on a Megahalems, and the F12 was louder and performed worse.

Those two tests were performed by the most reputable people here @ OCN, with detailed test methods that can be reproduced.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> There's still so many choices out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a budget on fans, so what's the *single best* _silent_ fan out there for radiator/ general case use?


Noctua. They are heavily overpriced tho... they can go up to 25e a piece.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Hey Tator,
Should I get Phobya's G changer 12, Gelid Silent 12s or the Xspc 120mm?
They are all 1200RPM~ and under 10$ a pop :3


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Noctua. They are heavily overpriced tho... they can go up to 25e a piece.


Hmm anything that won't make my eyes bleed?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Tator have you looked at the Lepa Vortex? Both 120/140mm have PWM and a unique color.
Looking at those fans for 240/280 rad and some case spots.
http://www.lepatek.eu/vortex


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hmm anything that won't make my eyes bleed?


silverstone AP123


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> silverstone AP123


Aren't those blue? I'm really looking for something to match a red/ white/ black system


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Aren't those blue? I'm really looking for something to match a red/ white/ black system


SP120s?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Thanks guys.


----------



## Transmaniacon

What is the general consensus on the Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm fans? I am looking to replace the stock fans on my Lian Li Lancool PC-K9WX and was hoping for something quieter without losing (ideally gaining) performance. I like these because of the color, I have a blue/black theme in my computer.


----------



## jamdox

The Blue Vortices are a bit quieter than the stock LL fans. They move a decent amount of air, too, although I don't know if they move as much as the LL fans. I also believe the LL fans are ball bearing and the BV are sleeve, though I may be wrong. I think the general consensus of the BV is "good for the price." So they probably fit your parameters.


----------



## Transmaniacon

What do you consider the best performers in the 140mm field? If I am only going to see marginal performance increases, it's not worth the money.


----------



## jamdox

I have direct experience with the BVs, the Lian Li fans, and I just got some Corsair AF 140s and Thermalright TY-141s. I don't have much experience with Noctua, aside from a 40mm fan I put on my server heatsink, but it's quiet and nice. The Corsair fans are reputed to be very good, but I can't actually measure airflow and I don't trust feel.

Any fan will move some air; any fan on 7V will be quiet. The Corsair fans are perfectly fine, I'm running them with the included speed reducers and my temps are what they always were (since I delidded) and the system is quieter. But I also replaced the BVs with the TY-141s which are PWM, and my case is somewhat exceptional in that it doesn't have conventional hard drive cages, so it has superb airflow.

I'd say the Blue Vortex actually performs pretty close to an undervolted AF-140, but a bit louder and with more airflow, but someone out there probably disagrees and has data to back it up, I don't know. The Corsair fans on full will beat the LL fans at a comparable noise level, but they cost $6-9 more than the Blue Vortex, and will run louder. Honestly, I don't know what constitues a marginal performance increase for you. Personally, I'm glad I swapped the BVs for the TY-141s, but I'm thinking I'll put the LL fans back in and just undervolt. But, after just writing that, I realized I dont' want to, that the Corsairs are sufficiently better. But it's not a slam-dunk.

It's just that I've come to the point of prioritizing quietness, and my setup can be cooled adequately without too much airflow. If it needed more airflow, I'd have to accept a higher noise threshold and my calculus would change. If you need more airflow, the Corsair fans are probably a better upgrade. The BVs will be quieter, but they move less air and might not give enough cooling, I don't know. Then there's the Noctuas and NoiseBlockers, which are in the $25 range, and move a good amount of air with a low noise level.

I think it's all marginal when it comes to fans, unless you're dealing with something outrageous like a Delta.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Thanks for the detailed response.

My system doesn't get very warm, I have a stock i5-2500K with a Hyper 212+ and my stock HD7950, I am just the kind of person that would always prefer things cool. You answered my question though, it seems I would need to step up to some of the high end fans to get a noticeable difference in both cooling and sound. I think I am going to stick with the stock Lian Li fans for now, thanks again for the help.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Aren't those blue? I'm really looking for something to match a red/ white/ black system


Tator reccomended me the Phobya Nano-2G fans, which are basically Gelid Wings with red leds.


----------



## ledzepp3

Are Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans really as good as everyone say? I had heard that people get buzzing noises when at low RPM's... Experiences of these fans anyone? Yay or nay


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Are Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans really as good as everyone say? I had heard that people get buzzing noises when at low RPM's... Experiences of these fans anyone? Yay or nay


I got them on my h100i pushing.
12v they were nice and quiet and i tried to undervolt to 7v it's nice and even quieter








Currently running 7V








yay!


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Are Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans really as good as everyone say? I had heard that people get buzzing noises when at low RPM's... Experiences of these fans anyone? Yay or nay


I have SP120, one of the fans(I have 2 sp120 QE) in the early ages had a very short period of buzzing noises. but it hasn't made that noise in a long while, probably gone


----------



## CrazyElf

Summarizing what seems to be on the web, it seems in terms of the raw fan hierarchy (for 140mm)

*Tier 1* - expect to pay $25/fan, but best air to noise performance
Be Quiet
Silent Wings 2 - top fan, expensive, best air moved to noise ratio

Noctua
NF-A15 PWM, if the Hardware.fr review is correct appears to be the best Noctuas; has 120mm holes
NF-A14 FLX seems to be the next tier

The Noctuas seem to emit more noise, but better static pressure than the Be Quiet fans; should be better for things like CPU heatsink cooling and maybe blowing through hard drive cages than the Be Quiets, which would work best as case exhaust fans

*Tier 2* - slightly worse performance, but can be had for ~$15/fan
The next tier appears to go to the other fans

Cougar CF-VH14; louder but higher static pressure
Corsair AF-140 seems to trade blows

Then the others, with the Thermalright ty-140/141 and Phanteks following? These fans also seem to be fit for 120mm.

*Tier 3*
This tier would consist of assorted bearings, some of the better sleeve and the ball bearing fans. Probably the $10 range.

*Tier 4*
Value fans. Probably $5/fan?


----------



## shilka

sory never mind


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Summarizing what seems to be on the web, it seems in terms of the raw fan hierarchy (for 140mm)
> ?


Tator Tot started this thread and has spent many months testing, posting data and answering people's questions.

Maybe we should let him tell us what he thinks raw fan hierarchy is based on with what his data tells him.


----------



## CrazyElf

At the moment, his work is still in progress, and so far there hasn't been an attempt to summarise the extensive knowledge shared within this thread.

Once finished I'm sure that there will be an extensive summary and analysis but in the interim, I don't see the harm in putting a rough draft together.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You're missing plenty of reccomended fans...specially the Gelid Silent 12's which seem to be a go to fan, even moreso than the Cougars.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're missing plenty of reccomended fans...specially the Gelid Silent 12's which seem to be a go to fan, even moreso than the Cougars.


Agreed, my draft is not complete.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You're missing plenty of reccomended fans...specially the Gelid Silent 12's which seem to be a go to fan, even moreso than the Cougars.


ivanlabrie, CrazyElf said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by CrazyElf
> 
> Summarizing what seems to be on the web...


Tator Tot has lots of time and energy into the research he's posted in this tread. As CrazyElf is basing his compilation "Summarizing what seems to be on the web", why is he posting in Mr. Tot's thread?

I just feel as this is Tator Tot's thread CrazyElf should respect that and not post his research here unless he has asked Mr. Tot for permission. That's only basic forum etiquette.

He can easily start his own thread and summarize own research there.. unless Mr. Tot gives him permission to put it here.


----------



## rows

I agree with that


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Agreed, my draft is not complete.


Have you seen the new A14-PWM?


----------



## CrazyElf

The Noctua Nf-A14 pwm looks pretty similar to the other 14cm Noctua fans of this generation. It seems to have a higher max rpm though 1500 on box.

One question I do have is why the A15 pwm version outperformed the A14 flx in the reviews. They seem to be very similar fans only the A15 is pwm and the frame differences. Either that or it's margin of error in a review. I believe that all of the fans of Noctua's 140mm lineup are the same fan.

@doyll
I am by no means attempting to lessen or interfere the work that our esteemed op has done. I am fully aware that this compilation is entirely a labour of love paid mainly through Tator's own pocket and the generous donation of several fans by this community. If I have offended you, I do apologise, but I do feel that a summary both contributes to the discussion and could, once completed and verified for accuracy be a useful stopgap until the final, extensive tests are complete.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @doyll
> I am by no means attempting to lessen or interfere the work that our esteemed op has done. I am fully aware that this compilation is entirely a labour of love paid mainly through Tator's own pocket and the generous donation of several fans by this community. If I have offended you, I do apologise, but I do feel that a summary both contributes to the discussion and could, once completed and verified for accuracy be a useful stopgap until the final, extensive tests are complete.


You have not offended me. I'm only saying you should get Tator's permission before you start summarizing.


----------



## lagittaja

Currently I'm torn between a Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 (140mm) and an Akasa Apache PWM (140mm)

The fan would go to my case as the top exhaust so I've been looking at FDB/HDB and ball bearing fans. Currently I have a 140mm Thermalright X-Silent 140 in there.
With the Sharkoon I would use the molex adapter + a separate 12v->~9.5v adapter. The Apache would be controlled (dunno if cha_fan on my mb is actually pwm or not but 4pin anyway)

Does anyone have info on the starting voltage of the Apache? I know that the starting voltage is ~3.7v for the 120mm Viper but haven't been able to find info on the 140mm Apache..
I want to match* the starting voltage with AP-15 which should have a starting voltage between 3.6v and 4.0v since when I disable/enable the "auto-fan stop" option in Fan Xpert2 the first reading I get on the fan slot that AP-15 is in is between 500-600rpm.

*CPU_FAN CPU_FAN OPT are PWM only and are populated by Slip Stream PWM/VR 120mm fans that are front/rear fans in my rig. The CHA_FAN can control 3pin so I have my AP-15 connected to the CHA_FAN slot. And since the fan speeds are adjusted in groups the CHA_FAN slot I have my AP-15 in adjust along with the CHA_FAN1 slot which is populated by the X-Silent which in turn has a starting voltage of 5.5v which in turn makes my AP-15 idle at 900ish rpm which I don't like.
Messy post but hopefully someone understands.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Tator (or anyone able to shed some light),

Weeks ago I was recommended in getting the Gelid Wing 14 Blue and I feel I must thank you again. So now I feel I must ask another question regarding front intake fans and still have not been able to completely decide. I'm looking for a good cfm/dba fan that has blue LEDs on it. The ones I have been considering are:

GELID Wing 12 PWM
AeroCool Shark 120mm
BitFenix Spectre Pro
Xigamatek XLF-F1256

Also does anyone know why Cougar seems to have discontinued their Dual-X Blades line? I saw that they were officially released earlier this year and now they are no where to be seen. I have seen zero reports as to why, but you can't seem to buy these fans anywhere except e-bay.


----------



## adridu59

Gelid Wings would be best.
Sharks move quite a lot of air but they're noisy.
Spectre Pro's aren't really worth considering.
Not sure about the Xigmatek.

EDIT: wow the Gelids are really expensive...


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> wow the Gelids are really expensive...


Yea that's one of the problems. For their price are they actually worth it? They were up there with Cougar Dual-X Blades series in terms of price, but luckily I will only need to buy 2 of the fans.

Thank you for your input by the way.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Anyone know where Tator Tot is?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Anyone know where Tator Tot is?


Dead.

Actually, I put in 87hrs at three different Jobs last week, and have had OCN things to deal with over the last two weeks. So my time was almost instantly sucked up.

Like wise, I just started a game design project with a good friend (Mech SRPG) as well as working with another Game Studio on their marketing plans / strategy.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm torn between a Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 (140mm) and an Akasa Apache PWM (140mm)
> 
> The fan would go to my case as the top exhaust so I've been looking at FDB/HDB and ball bearing fans. Currently I have a 140mm Thermalright X-Silent 140 in there.
> With the Sharkoon I would use the molex adapter + a separate 12v->~9.5v adapter. The Apache would be controlled (dunno if cha_fan on my mb is actually pwm or not but 4pin anyway)
> 
> Does anyone have info on the starting voltage of the Apache? I know that the starting voltage is ~3.7v for the 120mm Viper but haven't been able to find info on the 140mm Apache..
> I want to match* the starting voltage with AP-15 which should have a starting voltage between 3.6v and 4.0v since when I disable/enable the "auto-fan stop" option in Fan Xpert2 the first reading I get on the fan slot that AP-15 is in is between 500-600rpm.
> 
> *CPU_FAN CPU_FAN OPT are PWM only and are populated by Slip Stream PWM/VR 120mm fans that are front/rear fans in my rig. The CHA_FAN can control 3pin so I have my AP-15 connected to the CHA_FAN slot. And since the fan speeds are adjusted in groups the CHA_FAN slot I have my AP-15 in adjust along with the CHA_FAN1 slot which is populated by the X-Silent which in turn has a starting voltage of 5.5v which in turn makes my AP-15 idle at 900ish rpm which I don't like.
> Messy post but hopefully someone understands.


Anyone know about the 140mm Apache and the voltage?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Anyone know about the 140mm Apache and the voltage?


Lowest they can go is ~550 RPM. That's ~4.2v

Tested with both Viper's & Hyperborea's.

Only one of each did that, more accurately you're looking at 5v as most of them started there.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Lowest they can go is ~550 RPM. That's ~4.2v
> Tested with both Viper's & Hyperborea's.
> 
> Only one of each did that, more accurately you're looking at 5v as most of them started there.


Thanks a lot Tator for the info








I'll think about it more next month. Too much money spent on computer related stuff this month








But since I don't need lots of air moved I might just go with the Sharkoon running of of a molex and undervolted.. After all there isn't a lot of heat build up on the top of the case so the Silent Eagle spinning around 600ish rpm would probably be more than enough. Just to remove most of it really.
And besides, I nowadays don't play games so only thing loading my GPU is madVR up- or downscaling stuff (40mins to 2-3hours depending on what I'm watching) and then most of the time just idling so plenty of time for the Sharkoon to get rid some of the heat.

Just generally speaking and shortly put, do you have any opinion on any of the Silent Eagle's? Dunno if you have had any of those.


----------



## rows

Hey Tator, nice to have you back in here







Sounds that you are a workaholic? Well if it pays well......

Thanks to this thread I ordered today 2 Silent Wings 140mm as case fan for my Switch 810.

Another question that I have is: everywhere I read that the 120mm fans are better for radiators then 140mm. I want to buy the Alphacool UT 60 360 or 420. What can I do best and what are the best fans? Is it interesting to do push/pull or not with these fans? I like Silence BTW. The new rad is coming in the top of my switch 810.

Thanks you for your time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rows*
> 
> Hey Tator, nice to have you back in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds that you are a workaholic? Well if it pays well......
> 
> Thanks to this thread I ordered today 2 Silent Wings 140mm as case fan for my Switch 810.
> 
> Another question that I have is: everywhere I read that the 120mm fans are better for radiators then 140mm. I want to buy the Alphacool UT 60 360 or 420. What can I do best and what are the best fans? Is it interesting to do push/pull or not with these fans? I like Silence BTW. The new rad is coming in the top of my switch 810.
> 
> Thanks you for your time.


Grab the 360mm Radiator, get Silent Wing 2's.

EDIT: I can also confirm I am only a masochist and not a work-a-holic. You're not a holic of anything until you wake up in a sewer drain on a Tuesday morning 3 months from when you last remember covered in vomit & blood that may or may not be your own with barely any recollection of your own name.

Like this thread, OCN is a passion project of mine. I don't get paid but I still love to do what I can.

The two game projects I'm working on are the same case, though the one I'm helping design & build so if we choose to sell it I could make some beer money.

At the end of the day, I'm almost always of the mind set that I'd rather do something at no cost to other people instead of robbing them of something I'd love to share.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

WB Tator.
I asked before, not sure you saw my post yet.

Here is my post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up/1600_50#post_19856148


----------



## Dangur

Tator can you test the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 Fan?
98 CFM at 1000 RPM, 18 dBA


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm gonna be catching up on some old posts soon. Need to take care of a few other things first.

As for both of those fans, I haven't had a look at them.

The Prolimatech's I can tell you are most likely best case scenario.


----------



## EPiiKK

Hi all!
I'm planning a water cooling loop inside this case, there will be 4 120mm fans exhausting trough low FPI rads, but i want positive air pressure inside.
Just slight positive pressure is the best, so i was wondering, if i use 4 * ap-12's exhausting trough rads, and 3 ap-13'es pushing air in would it give positive pressure.

This may sound stupid but can it be calculated?
AP-13 intake: 63 m³/h X 3 = 189m³/h
AP-12 exhaust: 48 m³/h X 4 = 192 m³/h
Total: -3 m³/h

I doubt it works like that considering rads restricting quite a bit...


----------



## Tator Tot

You'd want to add at least another AP-13 somwhere as intake.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Prolimatech's I can tell you are most likely best case scenario.


Definitely. Problem is I cant find review anywhere









*UPDATE*
I found this, at 12V the average airflow was 120.48 cubic metres per hour, if my calculations are correct it's 71 CFM. Not bad.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Do most SP120s make a strange fan noise?
I'm running it with the 7V adapter, but without it, the noise goes away, but the fan gets loud.
It isn't a fan speed noise, but more like a buzzing sound.
I bought 5 of these fans, and now I'm regretting it.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Do most SP120s make a strange fan noise?
> I'm running it with the 7V adapter, but without it, the noise goes away, but the fan gets loud.
> It isn't a fan speed noise, but more like a buzzing sound.
> I bought 5 of these fans, and now I'm regretting it.


It happens when you lower the speed on the SP120 with apadter. It did the same for me.
Try using directly on mobo and use software to adjust them.
Myself do not recommend the SP120 at all. I wasted money on them.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> It happens when you lower the speed on the SP120 with apadter. It did the same for me.
> Try using directly on mobo and use software to adjust them.
> Myself do not recommend the SP120 at all. I wasted money on them.


Yea, I regret buying them now ):
But then money doesn't grow on trees, so I'm stuck with them


----------



## Otterclock

My SP120 makes a bit of buzzing running off a 9v limiter. Corsair came out with PWM versions, which I'm guessing improve the situation.


----------



## EPiiKK

I got 7V on sp120 quiet, sometimes maybe once a day they make some weird sort of an buzz for a short while, nothing more, i should try to put them back to 12v but I'm lazy


----------



## GanjaSMK

I have my SP120's running at 1700 RPM~ via mobo/BIOS and I don't ever hear them make any noise, but are you guys running lower speeds than that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Both of my SP120 QE & PE's running at 5v & 7v do not buzz.

If you having anything else running on that circuit, try and take it off and have only the SP120's on it.


----------



## lagittaja

Is it just me or why can't I really understand when people say something like "running at 1700 RPM~ and I don't ever hear them make any noise"
Is it because they're deaf or just don't know what a silent computer or fan is like? Or is it because some have higher ambient noise levels? Or what







Maybe you're just accustomed to the noise? Like you american's and yer muscle cars.
Not attacking any one but it just simply puzzles me.
I don't have golden ears either, and my hearing ain't really that good. But I can clearly hear my 800rpm Slip Stream in my HTPC from the couch (erm 2½ish meter distance) if it's running anything higher than 600-650rpm.


----------



## Tator Tot

You hear your Slipstreams because they're so poor.

Like wise, it is because of a higher ambient of noise.

I live on a fairly busy street, so the internal ambient noise level of my house is around 30dB(A) (adjusted for a normal ambient of 10dB(A) as my testing environment.)

So anything under that, fan wise, isn't going to be noticeable.

Slide, obviously, some fan noises which are naturally obtuse. Like rattle or bearing grind.


----------



## lagittaja

lol and since when Slip Streams are _poor_? Don't see any in your testing. Among the best case fans out there. Price is decent, they volt down nicely, move air more than enough and have a smooth sound signature.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> lol and since when Slip Streams are _poor_? Don't see any in your testing. Among the best case fans out there. Price is decent, they volt down nicely, move air more than enough and have a smooth sound signature.


Slipstreams have been poor from day 1, they've been recommended to death by the community but they've never been worth their cost.

Scythe's figures for both airflow & noise are over-rated. As they are not nearly as quiet as Scythe says, nor can they push as much air as claimed.

A good case fan doesn't buckle due to a lack of pressure either, nor is the company dishonest about it's abilities. Corsair's AF series or Noctua's S12A fans are much better versions of that design principle.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Is it just me or why can't I really understand when people say something like "running at 1700 RPM~ and I don't ever hear them make any noise"
> Is it because they're deaf or just don't know what a silent computer or fan is like? Or is it because some have higher ambient noise levels? Or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're just accustomed to the noise? Like you american's and yer muscle cars.
> Not attacking any one but it just simply puzzles me.
> I don't have golden ears either, and my hearing ain't really that good. But I can clearly hear my 800rpm Slip Stream in my HTPC from the couch (erm 2½ish meter distance) if it's running anything higher than 600-650rpm.


I know what you mean -







- no offense taken. Let me clarify though what I meant by what I posted!









I can't hear a 'buzz' sound or anything other than 'air moving' like you'd hear from a fan just blowing light amounts of air. Nothing more! No weird buzz, squeak, no bearings, no excessive forcing of air against objects, etc.

My rig is definitely not 'silent', but in a room where it is the center of noise being made, I only hear air moving, nothing else - coming from the PC. That's 1x220mm top fan (800 RPM), 2x140 Xigmatek crystal series fans, and 2x120 Corsair SP120 (Performance series I believe) fans (on my radiator, a Khuler 920).

And so _that_... is what I meant.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I know what you mean -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - no offense taken. Let me clarify though what I meant by what I posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't hear a 'buzz' sound or anything other than 'air moving' like you'd hear from a fan just blowing light amounts of air. Nothing more! No weird buzz, squeak, no bearings, no excessive forcing of air against objects, etc.
> 
> My rig is definitely not 'silent', but in a room where it is the center of noise being made, I only hear air moving, nothing else - coming from the PC. That's 1x220mm top fan (800 RPM), 2x140 Xigmatek crystal series fans, and 2x120 Corsair SP120 (Performance series I believe) fans (on my radiator, a Khuler 920).
> 
> And so _that_... is what I meant.


_That_ is what we call noise


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Slipstreams have been poor from day 1, they've been recommended to death by the community but they've never been worth their cost.
> 
> Scythe's figures for both airflow & noise are over-rated. As they are not nearly as quiet as Scythe says, nor can they push as much air as claimed.
> 
> A good case fan doesn't buckle due to a lack of pressure either, nor is the company dishonest about it's abilities. Corsair's AF series or Noctua's S12A fans are much better versions of that design principle.


So, Gentle Typhoons are overrated?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Slipstreams have been poor from day 1, they've been recommended to death by the community but they've never been worth their cost.
> 
> Scythe's figures for both airflow & noise are over-rated. As they are not nearly as quiet as Scythe says, nor can they push as much air as claimed.
> 
> A good case fan doesn't buckle due to a lack of pressure either, nor is the company dishonest about it's abilities. Corsair's AF series or Noctua's S12A fans are much better versions of that design principle.


mmkay right



Hrrmmm since when have manufacturer ratings been 100% truth?
Also would you care to share proof of that "fan buckling"?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> So, Gentle Typhoons are overrated?


No, as the ratings are lifted straight from Nidec Servo.

Many fans that are pulled straight from a reputable OEM (especially one as large as Nidec) are going to be accurate down to the variation (+/-5% or +/-10% depending on the product.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> mmkay right
> 
> 
> 
> Hrrmmm since when have manufacturer ratings been 100% truth?
> Also would you care to share proof of that "fan buckling"?


You're comparing a sleeve bearing product to a HDB and what is essentially an FDB. There's a reason they cost 10 GBP more. Life expectancy is magnitudes more for those products.

Like wise, you get a better warranty with the Noctua product. Corsair's is the same length but customer service wise is a bit better IMO.

Like wise, when it's a reputable brand (as I said above, like Nidec Servo) you're getting specs that are going to line up with what's given on either a +/-5% or +/-10% range. Which is an industry standard as no moving part is going to be perfect.

The fan "buckling due to a lack of pressure" means that as soon as the surface it's against gets restrictive in any fashion, it's unable to push air efficiently over or through it. Which causes noise to come up, stresses the motor, and reduces it's ability to cool something.

A Slipstream will work decently as an exhaust but you're still supporting a product that is intentionally lied about.

If you don't want to spend a lot of money on a case fan and you're in the UK then pick up a Zalman ZM-F3 or a Yate Loon D12SL-12 (from Aquatuning).


----------



## Tyler Dalton

How much is too much to pay for a Gentle Typhoon? Cheapest I can find once you add in shipping is $19.75 on Amazon.


----------



## Dudewitbow

qujickly checking sites, ncix is out of theirs*, so is frozencpu. only other alternative i think is ebay as of the moment


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> How much is too much to pay for a Gentle Typhoon? Cheapest I can find once you add in shipping is $19.75 on Amazon.


What do you need a Gentle Typhoon for? At $20 there may be a better option for you.

$15-17 is a good price to pay for them, $20 is definitely on the high side and could be too much depending on application and what else is available at the time.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like wise, you get a better warranty with the Noctua product. Corsair's is the same length but customer service wise is a bit better IMO.


Isn't Corsair's warranty 2 years , Noctua is 6 years... nevermind
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> How much is too much to pay for a Gentle Typhoon? Cheapest I can find once you add in shipping is $19.75 on Amazon.


also for $20 I think you can pick up Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans off Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00632FL8A/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all), corsair sp120/af120s run about $13 on sale in twin packs

also check http://www.overclock.net/t/1389770/newegg-20-off-all-case-fans-10-off-memory-20-off-rosewill-psus-and-some-other-stuff

code EMCXRXL39 for 20% of fans, may be expired

CBA to find the posts for the noise level discussion.... but ~20dB is lower than cheap (sub $300) dB meters can measure. Alot of them claim 30dB to be the lowest measurable. Techpowerup uses a *Bruel & Kjaer 2236 sound-level meter* which costs ~$4K, SilentPCReview uses a anechoic chamber with recordings http://www.silentpcreview.com/article876-page10.html. SilentPCReview used to use a Bruel & Kjaer (B&K) model 2203 (http://www.silentpcreview.com/article687-page4.html).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Isn't Corsair's warranty 2 years , Noctua is 6 years...
> also for $20 I think you can pick up Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans off Amazon , corsair sp120/af120s run about $13 on sale in twin packs


I was talking in relation to Scythe's warranty.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Well it's for the front intake of my P280. Currently I have a NF-S12A rear exhaust at full speed and 2 BitFenix fans turned down low as exhausts on the top. In the front I currently have 2 NF-P12's. The NF-P12's were good during the winter, and probably adequate now, but I really wish I could find something to get more intake in the front for the summer anyway. I have a fan controller and my holy grail would be to find a fan that I could turn up during the summer where noise isn't a factor (window A/C) and be able to turn it down during the winter without it being loud. I originally had bought 2 GT-15's for the front but I ended up sending them back and replacing them with the NF-P12's. At the time the NF-P12's worked fine but it just seems like I need a little more now. I would need something with good static pressure as there is a filter and a door in the way, although the door has plenty of openings on the sides to allow airflow. I have a NF-F12 on my Megahalems and I've tried putting it in one of the front slots and it sounds like a vacuum and the performance is no better than the P12's. I've come to the conclusion that the NF-F12 just isn't made for sucking air, it's better at blowing air.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Well it's for the front intake of my P280. Currently I have a NF-S12A rear exhaust at full speed and 2 BitFenix fans turned down low as exhausts on the top. In the front I currently have 2 NF-P12's. The NF-P12's were good during the winter, and probably adequate now, but I really wish I could find something to get more intake in the front for the summer anyway. I have a fan controller and my holy grail would be to find a fan that I could turn up during the summer where noise isn't a factor (window A/C) and be able to turn it down during the winter without it being loud. I originally had bought 2 GT-15's for the front but I ended up sending them back and replacing them with the NF-P12's. At the time the NF-P12's worked fine but it just seems like I need a little more now. I would need something with good static pressure as there is a filter and a door in the way, although the door has plenty of openings on the sides to allow airflow. I have a NF-F12 on my Megahalems and I've tried putting it in one of the front slots and it sounds like a vacuum and the performance is no better than the P12's. I've come to the conclusion that the NF-F12 just isn't made for sucking air, it's better at blowing air.


Without opening the door and letting the fans vent properly, you're not going to get great temps.

You could shop around and see if a twin pack of SP120's would cut it for you, though I have a feeling my assumption about your current scenario (fans are just too starved for a fresh source) is going to ultimately be right on the money.

It's the same issue that almost all of those silent cases have. Which is why it's better to go with a more open design (like the Arc Midi R2) and just using quiet fans with it.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's the same issue that almost all of those silent cases have. Which is why it's better to go with a more open design (like the Arc Midi R2) and just using quiet fans with it.


Exactly what I'm trying to do for my next build and see how it works out, but I'll be using a Caselabs mATX case hehe


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> code EMCXRXL39 for 20% of fans, may be expired


EMCXRXL39 expires at midnight on teh 11th


----------



## Zillerella

right now om about to get an Noctua NH-U12S in push pull config and someone said I should ask you Tator Tot.
So I would like to know, what is some good high static pressure fans to the Noctua NH-U12S? (would like some options). The one that ships with the unit seems good.

Edit: Would like non PWN models


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> right now om about to get an Noctua NH-U12S in push pull config and someone said I should ask you Tator Tot.
> So I would like to know, what is some good high static pressure fans to the Noctua NH-U12S? (would like some options). The one that ships with the unit seems good.
> 
> Edit: Would like non PWN models


Mind linking me to a Danish store?

Like wise, the budget you're workin with.

The U12S doesn't need an incredibly high pressure fan but the F12 that comes with it, which is one of the best performing quiet fans on the market in terms of PQ curve.


----------



## Zillerella

I got no budget on the fans, so any kind of input will be good to me








The only thing I dont want it PWN fans

Edit: Forgot the link







http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/120x25mm-254c1.html


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Without opening the door and letting the fans vent properly, you're not going to get great temps.
> 
> You could shop around and see if a twin pack of SP120's would cut it for you, though I have a feeling my assumption about your current scenario (fans are just too starved for a fresh source) is going to ultimately be right on the money.
> 
> It's the same issue that almost all of those silent cases have. Which is why it's better to go with a more open design (like the Arc Midi R2) and just using quiet fans with it.


Was afraid of that. Good thing about this case is the door can be opened all the way to the side and out of the way which is what I do during gaming. Even with the door closed I don't think I've seen the CPU cores get above 57C. With my overclock I'm guessing I'm fine and just being paranoid; but I always have the desire to make something better if I can.


----------



## Dangur

Tator what you think about the GlideStream 120 PWM (1300 rpm) as a rad fan?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I got no budget on the fans, so any kind of input will be good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I dont want it PWN fans
> 
> Edit: Forgot the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/120x25mm-254c1.html


NF-F12's aren't great in pull, they're optimized for push.

Also, what hinders you from getting PWM fans?
There are some of them that tick but if you get a silent one then if better than a voltage-regulated one since you get more precise speed control.

I would probably stick with the factory fan, it's pretty good already.


----------



## Zillerella

Edit: I wrote 100% wrong. I need fans for my 600t (1 200mm and 1 120mm) non PWM fans and then 2 fans for the Noctua NH-U12S. Then I would like to hear what would be good. I got no budget.


----------



## shilka

Tator Tot Coolerkit can order pretty much anything home so if you can recommend some fans i am pretty sure Coolerkit can get them

http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/frontpage.html
http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/blaesere-216s.html


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I've also noticed a very weird phenomena with my front fans speeds. At the exact same voltage, 12v, the speed changes by over 50 RPM depending on whether the filter is on or the door is open or closed. It doesn't change the way you would think either, it seems the more resistance it has the faster the fans spin. Here is a little test I did.

Door Open, No Filter = 1302 RPM
Door Open, With Filter = 1332 RPM
Door Closed, No Filter = 1345 RPM
Door Closed, With Filter = 1365 RPM

It really leaves me scratching my head, I expected the RPM to get lower with more resistance.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's the same issue that almost all of those silent cases have. Which is why it's better to go with a more open design (like the Arc Midi R2) and just using quiet fans with it.


Best advice









The problem is the P280 silent case inlet from the side is likely acting like a suction
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> NF-F12's aren't great in pull, they're optimized for push.
> 
> Also, what hinders you from getting PWM fans?
> There are some of them that tick but if you get a silent one then if better than a voltage-regulated one since you get more precise speed control.
> 
> I would probably stick with the factory fan, it's pretty good already.


As far as I know all PWM signals other than Noctua have a square wave, Noctua uses a "ramped" square wave. (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=ne_fd1_pwm_ic)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've also noticed a very weird phenomena with my front fans speeds. At the exact same voltage, 12v, the speed changes by over 50 RPM depending on whether the filter is on or the door is open or closed. It doesn't change the way you would think either, it seems the more resistance it has the faster the fans spin. Here is a little test I did.
> 
> Door Open, No Filter = 1302 RPM
> Door Open, With Filter = 1332 RPM
> Door Closed, No Filter = 1345 RPM
> Door Closed, With Filter = 1365 RPM
> 
> It really leaves me scratching my head, I expected the RPM to get lower with more resistance.


Your motherboard is probably ramping them up?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've also noticed a very weird phenomena with my front fans speeds. At the exact same voltage, 12v, the speed changes by over 50 RPM depending on whether the filter is on or the door is open or closed. It doesn't change the way you would think either, it seems the more resistance it has the faster the fans spin. Here is a little test I did.
> 
> Door Open, No Filter = 1302 RPM
> Door Open, With Filter = 1332 RPM
> Door Closed, No Filter = 1345 RPM
> Door Closed, With Filter = 1365 RPM
> 
> It really leaves me scratching my head, I expected the RPM to get lower with more resistance.


why would it not work that way. because there is more resistance, It would make sense that the fans would have to spin faster to make up for the loss of air movement. Of course, this will only happen if powered by something that automatically controls speed


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> why would it not work that way. because there is more resistance, It would make sense that the fans would have to spin faster to make up for the loss of air movement. Of course, this will only happen if powered by something that automatically controls speed


But it's not, it's powered at the full 12v.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> But it's not, it's powered at the full 12v.


is it connected to a fan controller or motherboard. if its the motherboard, then there's probably a function controlling the speed automatically somewhere.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> is it connected to a fan controller or motherboard. if its the motherboard, then there's probably a function controlling the speed automatically somewhere.


Connected to a rheobus fan control turned all the way up, nothing is changing the voltage to the fans. I have a separate RPM monitoring wire so I am able to monitor the RPM's. The RPM's are changing solely based on whether the door is open/closed or the filter is on/off, nothing is controlling them turning them up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I got no budget on the fans, so any kind of input will be good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I dont want it PWN fans
> 
> Edit: Forgot the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/120x25mm-254c1.html


BeQuiet Silent Wing 2's, as for a 200mm I'd suggest getting a BitFenix Spectre Pro; though I'd honestly skip the 200mm and just rig up a pair of Silent Wing 2's to the front of the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Was afraid of that. Good thing about this case is the door can be opened all the way to the side and out of the way which is what I do during gaming. Even with the door closed I don't think I've seen the CPU cores get above 57C. With my overclock I'm guessing I'm fine and just being paranoid; but I always have the desire to make something better if I can.


Yeah, those temps are nothing to worry about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Tator what you think about the GlideStream 120 PWM (1300 rpm) as a rad fan?


Price is high as they're just sleeve bearings.

Design is pretty good for their purpose, pure airflow. They'd make decent as exhaust fans but nothing for Heatsinks, radiator, or intakes blocked by HDD's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've also noticed a very weird phenomena with my front fans speeds. At the exact same voltage, 12v, the speed changes by over 50 RPM depending on whether the filter is on or the door is open or closed. It doesn't change the way you would think either, it seems the more resistance it has the faster the fans spin. Here is a little test I did.
> 
> Door Open, No Filter = 1302 RPM
> Door Open, With Filter = 1332 RPM
> Door Closed, No Filter = 1345 RPM
> Door Closed, With Filter = 1365 RPM
> 
> It really leaves me scratching my head, I expected the RPM to get lower with more resistance.


A 50 RPM change isn't much. That's essentially a 5% change, which in terms of voltage is less than a tenth of tenth of a volt. The change is due to the restrictiveness causing the fans motor to undergo stress and use more power. So you're not experiencing a voltage shift but a slightly bigger amperage draw.


----------



## nervx

hey tator got a new fan for you to test out:

Nexus real silent 140mm

their 120mm fans are good so i would imagine the 140 is solid as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nervx*
> 
> hey tator got a new fan for you to test out:
> 
> Nexus real silent 140mm
> 
> their 120mm fans are good so i would imagine the 140 is solid as well.


That's just a low-speed Yate Loon 140mm. Nothin to really test, as it's a good fan. If it pops up on Newegg with free-shipping I may pick it up in Late June.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> BeQuiet Silent Wing 2's, as for a 200mm I'd suggest getting a BitFenix Spectre Pro; though I'd honestly skip the 200mm and just rig up a pair of Silent Wing 2's to the front of the case.


Thanks! But I change my mind because I just saw the Phanteks PH-TC12DX ships in different colors and with 2 fans! So is the fans on the Phanteks PH-TC12DX good or should I get other fans to it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Thanks! But I change my mind because I just saw the Phanteks PH-TC12DX ships in different colors and with 2 fans! So is the fans on the Phanteks PH-TC12DX good?


They're decent, but not worth the price.

They have a strange noise set not present on the 140mm. Around 7v the fan starts to hum with some form of harmonics, generated by the blade design. Like wise, the bearing begins to wine around 9v.

At 7v & lower they're actually pretty good, like the 140mm counter-parts; but above that level I couldn't recommend them above $10/fan.


----------



## Zillerella

So another fan you can suggest to it or should I just stick with the Noctua NH-U12S and get 2 other fans for it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So another fan you can suggest to it or should I just stick with the Noctua NH-U12S and get 2 other fans for it?


The fan that comes with the U12S is more than enough. I'd get it and stick with the default fan.

If you really want to change the fans, the Silent Wing 2's I suggested would work well and be very quiet.


----------



## Zillerella

So you recommend the Noctua over the Phanteks. Would another Noctua NF-F12 make any big difference? And how is the Corsair SP120 fans because the Noctuas are so ugly?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So you recommend the Noctua over the Phanteks. Would another Noctua NF-F12 make any big difference? And how is the Corsair SP120 fans because the Noctuas are so ugly?


F12's are not good pull fans, as it causes noise anomalies. They're designed to be push fans exclusively.

Even if that wasn't the case, it wouldn't aid in cooling.

SP120 QE's are fairly decent fans. Good value in the twin packs, though I've seen a few reports in this thread of users getting fans which buzz. Which can be rather annoying so I have a bit of mixed feeling on them at the minute.

I know nothing about the PWM models quality though.


----------



## Zillerella

And what fan do you recommend for exhaust? I thought of the Corsair AF120 QE but when you say they got some buzz sounds I would like some other options.
I will stick with the Spectre pro 200mm as you said because cant mount 2 120mm in the front


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> And what fan do you recommend for exhaust? I thought of the Corsair AF120 QE but when you say they got some buzz sounds I would like some other options.
> I will stick with the Spectre pro 200mm as you said because cant mount 2 120mm in the front


You'll want to keep the 200mm @ ~7v for it to be relatively quiet. For exhaust Silent Wing 2's, again, would be perfect if you can't stand the look of Noctua's.


----------



## Zillerella

I think the noctuas are not ugly looking fans but they just dosent match my color scheme


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey Tator, i currently have a few fans that i think are ball bearing in my folding rig.

what do you think of this fan:


its a 3-blade BTW, couldn't get a still photo since my folding rig is still running full load. it has a very decent amount of pressure for a 3-blade. as i only have that one case fan and only 1 opening in the front of the case. (2 FDD slot covers taken out) and it still seems to push the same amount of air whether the side panel is on or not.

i currently have it running at 7V since 12V was too loud and unnecessary.

also is the fan a BB or what? by the sound of it it seems like a clicky BB


----------



## rows

Oh man those silent Wings 2 140 mm are great!!! Just build them into my Switch 810 as front intake and it rocks. Very quit.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Oh man those silent Wings 2 140 mm are great!!! Just build them into my Switch 810 as front intake and it rocks. Very quit.


Good to hear! I think I will buy one to aid my airflow inside the case


----------



## Dangur

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Tator what you think about the GlideStream 120 PWM (1300 rpm) as a rad fan?





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Price is high as they're just sleeve bearings.
> Design is pretty good for their purpose, pure airflow. They'd make decent as exhaust fans but nothing for Heatsinks, radiator, or intakes blocked by HDD's.


Ok. I want good but silent *black* fans, I was thinking about the VORTEX PWM but people complain about a high pitch noise, have you experienced any?

Thanks


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> As far as I know all PWM signals other than Noctua have a square wave, Noctua uses a "ramped" square wave. (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=ne_fd1_pwm_ic)


Isn't that actually the 12v power pulse to motor that is triggered by PWM signal to the IC?

I know Noctua's advertising blurb call it "signal" but to be a signal does not power anything.. it signals something that provides the power.. in the case of a PWM fan it signals the IC in fan housing that than sends 12v pulses to fan. And in Noctua fans it's not a square pulse but is "ramped" (gradually applies 12v pulse versus instantaneous 12v pulse) to try stopping fan tick caused by the instantaneous 12v pulse.

Or is my layman's understanding of PWM wrong?


----------



## Zillerella

So finally I decided







Im going with the Phanteks PH-TC12DX...
But got a new problem. Im going to run a black and white theme build and then would like to hear what you think.
Would it be to much black if I get the Phanteks PH-TC12DX in black and then change it with black Be Queit Silentwings 2. Because im not sure if im going to change the fans, but if I do will the white Phanteks then look better. I will use NZXT white led strip.

Some picks of the Phanteks PH-TC12DX:

Black: http://cdon.dk/hjemme-elektronik/phanteks_ph-tc12dx_cpu_cooler_black-22631960
White: http://cdon.dk/hjemme-elektronik/phanteks_ph-tc12dx_cpu_cooler_white-22631961


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So finally I decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going with the Phanteks PH-TC12DX...
> But got a new problem. Im going to run a black and white theme build and then would like to hear what you think.
> Would it be to much black if I get the Phanteks PH-TC12DX in black and then change it with black Be Queit Silentwings 2. Because im not sure if im going to change the fans, but if I do will the white Phanteks then look better. I will use NZXT white led strip.
> 
> Some picks of the Phanteks PH-TC12DX:
> 
> Black: http://cdon.dk/hjemme-elektronik/phanteks_ph-tc12dx_cpu_cooler_black-22631960
> White: http://cdon.dk/hjemme-elektronik/phanteks_ph-tc12dx_cpu_cooler_white-22631961


Unless Phanteks has changed things the white is actually a silver cooler. The PH-TC14PE is for sure silver with white fans.


----------



## Zillerella

Then I just think I will stick with the black one if that is true.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Isn't that actually the 12v power pulse to motor that is triggered by PWM signal to the IC?
> 
> I know Noctua's advertising blurb call it "signal" but to be a signal does not power anything.. it signals something that provides the power.. in the case of a PWM fan it signals the IC in fan housing that than sends 12v pulses to fan. And in Noctua fans it's not a square pulse but is "ramped" (gradually applies 12v pulse versus instantaneous 12v pulse) to try stopping fan tick caused by the instantaneous 12v pulse.
> 
> Or is my layman's understanding of PWM wrong?


I don't know much about fans, but I agree. That looks to me like the waveform that's driving the fan, not the PWM input.

They're kind of not that specific about the rise times and so on... Also, I wouldn't be shocked if somebody else were doing something similar. Or rather, it's not like any square waves have infinitely sharp edges to begin with. There's got to be a range of behaviors.

Funny how an intentionally low slew rate is kind of desired here, whereas many applications are looking for higher speed.


----------



## Zillerella

Hey Tator Tot.
Sorry for writing again. It looks like there are many options of the Silentwing fans. Shadowwings, Silentwings 2 and Silentwings pure. Also the Silentwings 2 as you suggested, the PWM model of the Silentwings 2 got more fan blades. Can you tell me which one is optimised for a heatsink?
It's really confusing


----------



## EPiiKK

http://www.jimms.fi/listaa/1111

Which one would you guys pick for a 420mm rad?
Push or pull on http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/ALC14179


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I don't know much about fans, but I agree. That looks to me like the waveform that's driving the fan, not the PWM input.
> 
> They're kind of not that specific about the rise times and so on... Also, I wouldn't be shocked if somebody else were doing something similar. Or rather, it's not like any square waves have infinitely sharp edges to begin with. There's got to be a range of behaviors.
> 
> Funny how an intentionally low slew rate is kind of desired here, whereas many applications are looking for higher speed.


Diverting off to a tangent here sort of so I'm going to put this in a spoiler.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Adopting Noctua's Smooth Commutation Drive (SCD) technology, the custom designed NE-FD1 PWM IC slows down the slew rate of the
> output signal in order to give a smoother, less sudden torque impulse.


I think the likely difference is the slew is intentional to deal with the mechanical impulse & rise/fall time are dragged out. It's marketing drivel though









And square waves can have overshoot and such

I found this nice PDF on "Suppressing Acoustic Noise in
PWM Fan Speed Control Systems" http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00771b.pdf

and TI has a diagram on a PWM PDF looking like this




Back to your regular dose of Tater Tot.


----------



## rows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Hey Tator Tot.
> Sorry for writing again. It looks like there are many options of the Silentwing fans. Shadowwings, Silentwings 2 and Silentwings pure. Also the Silentwings 2 as you suggested, the PWM model of the Silentwings 2 got more fan blades. Can you tell me which one is optimised for a heatsink?
> It's really confusing


Silent Wings 2


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Silent Wings 2


A reason please? Because the Shadow wing looks better in specs









Thanks


----------



## doyll

Thanks AlphaC. Interesting information.


----------



## rows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> A reason please? Because the Shadow wing looks better in specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


It is the other way around. The silent Wings 2 is the top model from Be Quiet and have the best specs. If you look at their top CPU cooler The Dark Rock pro 2 (which has very high review ratings) they also use the silent Wings 2 for that model.

The Shadow Rock is also a good fan for the price but a little bit cheaper. I do not have any experience with the Silent Wings pure, but they are nothing special and than I would rather chose the Gelit Silent wings I Guess.

Look also to this review below, from which I think it is very helpful. It is in French, but you can use Google translate of course, unless when you speak French yourself.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/886-1/comparatif-ventilateurs-140mm.html


----------



## Zillerella

Okay, so I will get some silent wings 2 for my phanteks ph-tc12dx if the stock fans are rubbish. And sorry, but cant use 140mm in my case, but anyway thanks for the link


----------



## ronnin426850

subbed


----------



## rows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Okay, so I will get some silent wings 2 for my phanteks ph-tc12dx if the stock fans are rubbish. And sorry, but cant use 140mm in my case, but anyway thanks for the link


Here you go, 120mm
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-1/comparatif-40-ventilateurs-120mm-pwm.html


----------



## Zillerella

+Rep man


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rows*
> 
> Here you go, 120mm
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-1/comparatif-40-ventilateurs-120mm-pwm.html


Thats in french


----------



## rows

google translate. I dont speak french either


----------



## adridu59

I do, I can help if you want to know something specific.

This website is pretty-great, they also publish Hardware Return Rates regularly.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey Tator, i currently have a few fans that i think are ball bearing in my folding rig.
> 
> what do you think of this fan:
> 
> 
> its a 3-blade BTW, couldn't get a still photo since my folding rig is still running full load. it has a very decent amount of pressure for a 3-blade. as i only have that one case fan and only 1 opening in the front of the case. (2 FDD slot covers taken out) and it still seems to push the same amount of air whether the side panel is on or not.
> 
> i currently have it running at 7V since 12V was too loud and unnecessary.
> 
> also is the fan a BB or what? by the sound of it it seems like a clicky BB


It's a Delta, well built but noisy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Ok. I want good but silent *black* fans, I was thinking about the VORTEX PWM but people complain about a high pitch noise, have you experienced any?
> 
> Thanks


I'd get a Rosewill Hyperborea if you can. It's smoother in terms of overall noise. I have a single Vortex PWM and it does whine but only in certain configs and it will be dependent on the controller being used at the time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> http://www.jimms.fi/listaa/1111
> 
> Which one would you guys pick for a 420mm rad?
> Push or pull on http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/ALC14179


Wait for Noctua NF-A14 PWM's to come out if you want to control them with your board/software. Or just get the normal NF-A14's.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Wait for Noctua NF-A14 PWM's to come out if you want to control them with your board/software. Or just get the normal NF-A14's.


Noctua NF-A14 seems to be going for ~$22 CAD/US right now, out in 2 weeks or so.

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=82803&vpn=NF-A14%20PWM&manufacture=Noctua

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=82803&vpn=NF-A14%20PWM&manufacture=Noctua

Might be able to get it less elsewhere, but IMO, not a bad price for what you are getting.


----------



## Branish

HI guys. I apologize if this has been answered before but I'm looking for stupidly quiet fans for watercooling radiators that look great. I'm going to be using an alphacool NexXxos Monsta rad 360 and an XSPC EX 360 which are complete overkill for my setup since I'm only going to be cooling a 3770K with my current overclock of 4523 MHz @ 1.18V and 2 GTX 680's in SLI. Check out my Gladius build in my sig for the full specs. Basically I'm going for silence over performance but would like decent temperatures. I've been looking at the Noiseblocker Silentpro PL2 fans since I really like the aesthetics and they seem really quiet even at 12V and do a decent job of cooling. As well Singularity Computers seems to use them a lot for his client builds; well the PL-PS models. I know Gentle Typhoons are the go to fans for radiators but I'm not crazy about the looks of them. I like the look, quality and performance of the Noctua fans but they don't fit my build colour wise. Most think they're ugly but I like them. Additionally there doesn't really seem to be any great performing LED fans. I like the Gelid fan looks but reviews seem to say they're overpriced for what they offer. I have a couple of Spectre Pro white LED fans also but they're too loud at 12V so I run them on voltage reducers since I'm not a fan of fan controllers or motherboard headers and they don't seem to move much air when voltage reduced. The Air Penetrators look good but people say they don't perform well on radiators and can be somewhat loud. I've looked at pretty much every fan Tator has in his round up and have watched a bunch of reviews but I can't decide since noise level seems to vary depending on the reviewer's set up. I don't mind running a few degrees warmer to have a silent rig. I know this is a broad question without a straight answer but some help would be much appreciated. My apologies for the long post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Please, next time use paragraphs. Break it up, so it's easier to read.

With that said, look at the BeQuiet Silent Wing 2's.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Please, next time use paragraphs. Break it up, so it's easier to read.
> 
> With that said, look at the BeQuiet Silent Wing 2's.


Thanks Tator. Sorry about the lack of paragraphs. I didn't preview the message before I posted it. I will check those fans out.


----------



## almighty15

Anyone tested the Xigmatek XLF series?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Tator have you looked at these fans yet?
Lepa Vortex 120mm and 140mm. Both are PWM.
I'm looking at 120mm and 140mm in push/pull for 9-13 fpi 30-35mm rads.
As my rads is coming this week.

The unique color fits nicely with my design.

Lepa Vortex 140mm
Lepa Vortex 120mm


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Tator have you looked at these fans yet?
> Lepa Vortex 120mm and 140mm. Both are PWM.
> I'm looking at 120mm and 140mm in push/pull for 9-13 fpi 30-35mm rads.
> As my rads is coming this week.
> 
> The unique color fits nicely with my design.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lepa Vortex 140mm
> Lepa Vortex 120mm


Everything I've seen about those fans puts them at mediocre to bad. The rated specs are way off and they're not all that great when it comes to noise and performance. They're supposed to be like Air Penetrators, but are nowhere near as effective. The 70D is the only really worthwhile LEPA fan I've seen.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Everything I've seen about those fans puts them at mediocre to bad. The rated specs are way off and they're not all that great when it comes to noise and performance. They're supposed to be like Air Penetrators, but are nowhere near as effective. The 70D is the only really worthwhile LEPA fan I've seen.


Not much for 120/140mm PWM fans. These are the only Lepa that is PWM in Canada.
Canada is terrible with fan selection. I would like to try the Akasa Viper, but not here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Anyone tested the Xigmatek XLF series?


The 120mm's are meh, 140mm's are decent exhaust fans. They look nice but their noise profile is only above average. Not great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Tator have you looked at these fans yet?
> Lepa Vortex 140mm
> Lepa Vortex 120mm


They're both poor fans, the 70D's are the only decent ones from Lepa.


----------



## twerk

What's your opinion on the Akasa Apache 120mm fans? I've had 3 in my rig for a while and I really like them, definitely prefer them to the Corsair AF120/140s I had previously.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> What's your opinion on the Akasa Apache 120mm fans? I've had 3 in my rig for a while and I really like them, definitely prefer them to the Corsair AF120/140s I had previously.


They're good fans, depending on their price, they can be great. Rosewill Hyperborea models are great value because they only cost around $10/each.


----------



## Krullmeister

Hey Tator!

Love what you are doing here, definitively have helped a lot of people and myself included. Anywho, have you given the Alpenföhn Wing Boosts a go?

Did a search in the thread but didn't find a post that mentioned them. I'm definitively a noise freak but I'm hoping that they would be a better looking alternative to my NF-F12's.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Hey Tator!
> 
> Love what you are doing here, definitively have helped a lot of people and myself included. Anywho, have you given the Alpenföhn Wing Boosts a go?
> 
> Did a search in the thread but didn't find a post that mentioned them. I'm definitively a noise freak but I'm hoping that they would be a better looking alternative to my NF-F12's.


Those are the same fan as the Logisys SF120/Deepcool UF120 and Logisys SF140 which aren't bad fans. Not the best out there, but not bad for what you get. Plus many sexy color options.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Those are the same fan as the Logisys SF120/Deepcool UF120 and Logisys SF140 which aren't bad fans. Not the best out there, but not bad for what you get. Plus many sexy color options.


Thanks a lot!
Might pick one up and see how it performs for myself. Or I'll just paint some AP-15's, seems like the better choice at the moment.


----------



## Tator Tot

Alpenföhn versions use a Rifle bearing though, not a 2BB like the others.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Hey Tator, you're testing CM Blade Master 120mm PWMs right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Hey Tator, you're testing CM Blade Master 120mm PWMs right?


Yes.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I'm looking at Akasa Viper fans. Have you go a look at them, as these are the only ones that have yellow blades with PWM.


----------



## Zillerella

Hey again Tator Tot. When do you finish the test of Cooler master Blade Master PWM verisons so I can know what to get for my heatsink or should I just keep sticking with the silent wings 2?


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm going to be posting most of the results at once.

Hyperborea's are also the same as the Akasa.


----------



## Zillerella

Sounds good!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Hyperborea same,. but all black. Plain to me. Akasa expensive for me to get from the US.
Gelid Silent 12/14 would have to be the choice to get.

Setup will be like this.
4x 120mm horizontal and 4x 140mm vertical.


----------



## CM MR HAF

POM bearing motors are going to be on all of CM's high end and mid end product line from the R4 Sickleflow to the 4 gen fans we showed off at CES 2013. We will have white LED fans in the future as well.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> POM bearing motors are going to be on all of CM's high end and mid end product line from the R4 Sickleflow to the 4 gen fans we showed off at CES 2013. We will have white LED fans in the future as well.


I know you have the new JetFlo coming I saw. All there was is 120mm, didnt see 140mm. Maybe a PWM would be in the works?
Dont hear any word on when they will be available or cost wise.


----------



## ozzy1925

i am thinking about the new noctua nf a 14pwm (i think no one sell yet)for h110 radiator . or which one do you suggest with good sp?


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Hey Tator,

Thanks for the great work and advice. Earlier you had recommended me some beautiful looking GELID Solutions WING 14 UV Blue for my build. I'm possibly looking to change up the color scheme to a more white looking build and was wondering if you could recommended some good white 140mm exhaust fans? I was looking mostly at the following fans (even considered a 200mm):

GELID Solutions Silent 14
BitFenix Spectre Pro Solid White 140mm
BitFenix Spectre Pro Solid White 200mm

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> Hey Tator,
> 
> Thanks for the great work and advice. Earlier you had recommended me some beautiful looking GELID Solutions WING 14 UV Blue for my build. I'm possibly looking to change up the color scheme to a more white looking build and was wondering if you could recommended some good white 140mm exhaust fans? I was looking mostly at the following fans (even considered a 200mm):
> 
> GELID Solutions Silent 14
> BitFenix Spectre Pro Solid White 140mm
> BitFenix Spectre Pro Solid White 200mm
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Stick with the Gelid. I have the Spectre pro. Quiet at low speed, loud at max. Performance is middle, but not at that price.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey tator, since i've now got some money saved up, i can finally buy a high-end 120mm fan now!!! any good suggestions from this list?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9_510

i've been looking at this fan:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_413&products_id=23141&zenid=0781f169366caa0d95187af720b52f88

and this:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=20512

Its going to be used as a rear exhaust fan which has a light-moderate restriction grill.


----------



## adridu59

^ Even Typhoons are cheaper than those...


----------



## Phenomanator53

i have a typhoon as exhaust now, but its too loud and when i undervolt it and still get reasonally good airflow, it whines like all hell.


----------



## Zillerella

Tator recommended me the Be Quiet Silent wings 2. I don't got the fans yet but so far they looks very great, decent airflow/static pressure and they are SILENT!!!!


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Tator recommended me the Be Quiet Silent wings 2. I don't got the fans yet but so far they looks very great, decent airflow/static pressure and they are SILENT!!!!


I absolutely love them! Definitively my favorite case fan out there


----------



## rows

Yep those silent wings rocks. I also have two Noctua's NF-A15 PWM on my CPU Cooler (Noctua NH-U14S and they rock to.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I also have two Noctua's NF-A15 PWM on my CPU Cooler (Noctua NH-U14S and they rock to.


Was thinkig of this cooler, but again that color. Eaaaw... Going with a Phateks-tc12dx instead with some silent wings 2... Else I should get the NH-U12S because I dont like to block and Ram/PCI slots


----------



## rows

The color is not really nice indeed, but the quality is good and that was the most important for me. All my case fans are black and that's really nice in my black switch 810. Only my CPU cooler is Noctua


----------



## Zillerella

The small phanteks is also good. Im just going to change the fans.


----------



## Jianni123

Hello Tator.

You had recommended me the NF-F12 Fans for my Corsair H100.
According too one graph, the NF-F12 are infact louder then the AP-15 and Cougar Vortex.

Now im stuck between the SP120 PE/AP-15/NF-F12.

NCIX did a review on various fans in respect to performance/noise ratio at 7V and 12V a while back. But it boils down to this:

5V: Corsair SP120 HPE is about equal to the Noctua NF-F12. Both are quiet.
7V: Corsair SP120 HPE edges over the Noctua NF-F12 by a bit in performance. HPE is 1-2 dba louder.
12V: Corsair SP120 HPE beats the Noctua NF-F12 in a very convincing way. HPE is much louder.

NCIX also measured airflow to static pressure. The Noctua NF-F12 has a good balance of both. The Corsair SP120 HPE is much better at all levels.For a radiator fan, you want good static pressure. Get the Corsair SP120 HPE.

Now this has nothing to do with the AP-15. I know.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> 5V: Corsair SP120 HPE is about equal to the Noctua NF-F12. Both are quiet.
> 7V: Corsair SP120 HPE edges over the Noctua NF-F12 by a bit in performance. HPE is 1-2 dba louder.
> 12V: Corsair SP120 HPE beats the Noctua NF-F12 in a very convincing way. HPE is much louder.
> 
> NCIX also measured airflow to static pressure. The Noctua NF-F12 has a good balance of both. The Corsair SP120 HPE is much better at all levels.For a radiator fan, you want good static pressure. Get the Corsair SP120 HPE.


Such a comparison doesnt make any sense when one fan spins much faster @12V (2350rpm) than the other one (1500rpm)...

And even a fan that's not pressure opimized like let's say the Silent Wings 2 has more pressure @2500rpm than a pressure opimized fan like the F12 @1500rpm


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Hello Tator.
> 
> You had recommended me the NF-F12 Fans for my Corsair H100.
> According too one graph, the NF-F12 are infact louder then the AP-15 and Cougar Vortex.
> 
> Now im stuck between the SP120 PE/AP-15/NF-F12.
> 
> NCIX did a review on various fans in respect to performance/noise ratio at 7V and 12V a while back. But it boils down to this:
> 
> 5V: Corsair SP120 HPE is about equal to the Noctua NF-F12. Both are quiet.
> 7V: Corsair SP120 HPE edges over the Noctua NF-F12 by a bit in performance. HPE is 1-2 dba louder.
> 12V: Corsair SP120 HPE beats the Noctua NF-F12 in a very convincing way. HPE is much louder.
> 
> NCIX also measured airflow to static pressure. The Noctua NF-F12 has a good balance of both. The Corsair SP120 HPE is much better at all levels.For a radiator fan, you want good static pressure. Get the Corsair SP120 HPE.
> 
> Now this has nothing to do with the AP-15. I know.


I got got some SP120 HPE's for the front of my Antec P280. They are going back. Even when you turn them down to around 1500, the fans have a low pitched whine to them. I can see how it might not show up on charts as loud but the noise is deceiving. I have a Noctua NF-P12 on my heatsink and I'm happy with it. I'm getting some AP-15's to replace my front fans, I originally had some and ended up getting rid of them because they will whine at certain RPM's, but I'm come to realize that is the least of the evils. Hopefully my experiences with all three of the fans you are looking at will help you.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Stick with the Gelid. I have the Spectre pro. Quiet at low speed, loud at max. Performance is middle, but not at that price.


Thanks, I appreciate the advice. As much as I want to try to like the Spectre Pros because of how awesome they look, they just keep coming back worse and worse from people who own them. I think I will then stick with the Gelids.


----------



## bojsha

@TT, thumbs up









have you done the review? I was loking a few pages from the front and a few from the back, can't fint it, owh and I need a advice, I'am thinking of geting Nexus 120mm real silent fan as an exoust/back fan. is that a good idea?


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> any good suggestions from this list?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9_510
> i've been looking at this fan:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_413&products_id=23141&zenid=0781f169366caa0d95187af720b52f88
> and this:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=20512
> Its going to be used as a rear exhaust fan which has a light-moderate restriction grill.


From that first list I'd recc the Enermax Cluster, Apollish, or Gelid Wing. Enermax's mag bearings are pretty smooth, just be careful mounting them with the bearing close to a metal surface.

I haven't yet used the Noc NF-S12A, but it looks promising, given Noc's recent revision of their less impressive models, of which the S12B was one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> i have a typhoon as exhaust now, but its too loud and when i undervolt it and still get reasonally good airflow, it whines like all hell.


The two GTs I have also whine when undervolted. Experience seems to vary. I like their heavy-duty feel, but given the increased selection of quality fans recently, imo the day of the Gentle Typhoon has come and gone.


----------



## AlphaC

If anyone knows a place to buy Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (140mm preferably) for cheaper than $25 shipped please PM me









You can get Noctua NF-F12s , NF-A14 ULN, and NF-A15 PWM for $20 shipped on Amazon


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If anyone knows a place to buy Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (140mm preferably) for cheaper than $25 shipped please PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get Noctua NF-F12s , NF-A14 ULN, and NF-A15 PWM for $20 shipped on Amazon


120mm - http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80363
140mm - http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80364

NCIX is the only shop I can find that has them.

They are pricey but with Be Quiet you get what you pay for


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> 120mm - http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80363
> 140mm - http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80364
> 
> NCIX is the only shop I can find that has them.
> 
> They are pricey but with Be Quiet you get what you pay for


The only place I know of is NCIX US and Aquatuning US, both are pricier than Noctuas ($20 on Amazon...).

Aquatuning has the 140mm ones for $27.16 and $7 flat shipping
$ 26.55 for the 120mm ones PWM
$ 25.31 for the 120mm ones
$ 28.40 for the 140mm ones PWM

NCIX US costs me > $12 shipping


----------



## PCSarge

all i can input is the Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP 1500 RPM fans are very nice on pwm control. they are dead silent at 1000-1200 rpm barely anything but moving air noise at 1500rpm. and great static pressure for heatsinks. stuck them on my dark knight II today and installed 3 more as case fans


----------



## garf333

Hey all,

Doing a lot of backreading - started with the first few pages, hopped on to page 80 and eating them up as I type.

Just wanted to ask your opinions on swapping out and adding case fans on a build I'm planning:

Case - 500R w/ stock fans:

Front - 120mm (2)
Rear - 120mm (1)
Side - 200mm (1)

Now I bought 2 Corsair 120SP Quiets with the intention of using them on the top Panel, but I'm thinking of going full tilt and getting 3 140mm fans for the top exhaust, and for the rear exhaust.

The stock rear fan will go to the bottom intake, while the SP120s will be used on the drive cages.

1. How does this sound? I'm after a cool but quiet machine that will last me a loooooooong time. Should I ditch the front fans as well? Some have said they are crap.
2. What 140s should I get? I have the following options in our local store:
a. Corsair AF140 Quiet - 19$ ea
b. Noctua NF P14 FLX - 25$ ea
c. NZXT FN 140 RB - 11$ ea
d. DeepCool UF140 - $15$ ea
3. Alternatively, I can have stuff shipped from the US via Amazon or FrozenCPU.com for around 20-35$ on top of the list price. That would mean an additional of 6$ - 11$ per fan on top of its cost (since I am buying 3).
a. Noctua NF A15
b. Anything else?
4. I will be using this with a NH-U12S cooler.

Your opinions greatly appreciated


----------



## Wolfram

Any thoughts from you fan guru's on the Deepcool UF140 / Logisys SP140? Saw them for 11$ on Newegg and took the plunge.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Any thoughts from you fan guru's on the Deepcool UF140 / Logisys SP140? Saw them for 11$ on Newegg and took the plunge.


It's pretty good, it has 2-Ball Bearing.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> It's pretty good, it has 2-Ball Bearing.


Great. Glad to know I made a decent purchase.


----------



## SclerosiS

Hello to all,

Did a lot of reading and soon i will get a FD Core 3000. Want to know what you are going to suggest for replacement of the stock fans. Im leaning towards Corsair AF 120/140 or NZXT FZ. What are you going to suggest for intake fans and exhaust ones?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SclerosiS*
> 
> Did a lot of reading and soon i will get a FD Core 3000. Want to know what you are going to suggest for replacement of the stock fans. Im leaning towards Corsair AF 120/140 or NZXT FZ. What are you going to suggest for intake fans and exhaust ones?


Look at Gelid Silent 12's / Silent 14's they're pretty good as case fans. Corsair AF is a good option too but only if there isn't too much restriction.

Ditch the NZXT FZ's, they're really meh.


----------



## SclerosiS

Restriction in terms of what? Want to put 1-120 and 1-140 on front for intake and 1 exhaust on the back. Maybe on later stage depending on temps will add two more top as exhaust. And what about Corsair SP's?


----------



## Ramsey77

What are the best PWM fans to use in push/pull on a Xigmatek Dark Knight Stealth?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SclerosiS*
> 
> Restriction in terms of what? Want to put 1-120 and 1-140 on front for intake and 1 exhaust on the back. Maybe on later stage depending on temps will add two more top as exhaust. And what about Corsair SP's?


Restrictions like grills, HDD cages etc. Corsair AF and SP aren't versatile fans: AF to push a lot of air, SP to have good flow when there's some resistance.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Doing a lot of backreading - started with the first few pages, hopped on to page 80 and eating them up as I type.
> 
> Just wanted to ask your opinions on swapping out and adding case fans on a build I'm planning:
> 
> Case - 500R w/ stock fans:
> 
> Front - 120mm (2)
> Rear - 120mm (1)
> Side - 200mm (1)
> 
> Now I bought 2 Corsair 120SP Quiets with the intention of using them on the top Panel, but I'm thinking of going full tilt and getting 3 140mm fans for the top exhaust, and for the rear exhaust.
> 
> The stock rear fan will go to the bottom intake, while the SP120s will be used on the drive cages.
> 
> 1. How does this sound? I'm after a cool but quiet machine that will last me a loooooooong time. Should I ditch the front fans as well? Some have said they are crap.
> 2. What 140s should I get? I have the following options in our local store:
> a. Corsair AF140 Quiet - 19$ ea
> b. Noctua NF P14 FLX - 25$ ea
> c. NZXT FN 140 RB - 11$ ea
> d. DeepCool UF140 - $15$ ea
> 3. Alternatively, I can have stuff shipped from the US via Amazon or FrozenCPU.com for around 20-35$ on top of the list price. That would mean an additional of 6$ - 11$ per fan on top of its cost (since I am buying 3).
> a. Noctua NF A15
> b. Anything else?
> 4. I will be using this with a NH-U12S cooler.
> 
> Your opinions greatly appreciated


Would not pay $25 for ANY of those fans.

Noctuas (NF-A15, NF-F12, NF-A14) can be had for $20 over at Amazon on a good day. Corsair SP120s, $13 in dual pack. You can pick up Cougar HDBs for about $11-13 also. TY140/Ty-141/TY-147 for $11-13. Gelid Silent 12s for about $8-10, Silent 14s for $14 tops...those are more for case fan use though


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and use camelcamelcamel http://camelcamelcamel.com/Noctua-NF-F12-PWM-Cooling-Fan/product/B00632FL8A



Nf-A15 will likely overhang a U12S, it's 150mm wide , NH-U12S is 125mm wide


----------



## ZeVo

Yeah those prices and high. I got a three pack of NF-A14's for $65 free shipping. Try Amazon.


----------



## garf333

Thanks for the replies guys.

Unfortunately, those are really our prices here in the country.

"Branded" fans are hard to come by and unbranded cheap ones that stop spinning after 2 years are the norm (well, at least those are relatively cheap at <5$)

That's why I'm looking for the fans with the best price/performance/low noise given those prices. Not sure if that's relevant though. I hear the 500R isn't such a quiet case (although I have one ordered already).


----------



## KoopaTroopa

After watching MartinM's most recent Fan Testing (Round 12) I became intrigued by the Noiseblocker NB E-Loop B12-3 and B12-P. I have been reading over at NB E-Loop thread and understand that these fans are terrible in pull formation, however, would make great push fans and exhaust fans. I was just wondering if anyone else has used these fans and how they stack up to the competition?

Note: They are a bit pricey, but aesthetically they are pretty awesome looking. Plus, in Martin's video he showed that at mid ranged rpm the fan was on par with the GT AP-15s.

Hopefully they come out with a 140mm edition soon.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> After watching MartinM's most recent Fan Testing (Round 12) I became intrigued by the Noiseblocker NB E-Loop B12-3 and B12-P. I have been reading over at NB E-Loop thread and understand that these fans are terrible in pull formation, however, would make great push fans and exhaust fans. I was just wondering if anyone else has used these fans and how they stack up to the competition?
> 
> Note: They are a bit pricey, but aesthetically they are pretty awesome looking. Plus, in Martin's video he showed that at mid ranged rpm the fan was on par with the GT AP-15s.
> 
> Hopefully they come out with a 140mm edition soon.


seems like NF-F12s are overrated (acoustically) ... it's not the only review I have seen this happening. Hardware.fr puts them louder than NF-P12 PWMs as well Cougar Vortex, Akasa Viper, and Artic F12 PWM. Ehume's review over on http://www.overclock.net/products/noctua-nf-f12-pwm/reviews/4784 also puts them louder than NF-P12 PWM and eteknix , Vortez echo this.

If it wasn't branded Noctua I seriously don't think people looking for silence would buy them for $30 retail









edit: this is probably in part due to the focus flow frame


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> seems like NF-F12s are overrated (acoustically) ... it's not the only review I have seen this happening. Hardware.fr puts them louder than NF-P12 PWMs as well Cougar Vortex, Akasa Viper, and Artic F12 PWM. Ehume's review over on http://www.overclock.net/products/noctua-nf-f12-pwm/reviews/4784 also puts them louder than NF-P12 PWM and eteknix , Vortez echo this.
> 
> If it wasn't branded Noctua I seriously don't think people looking for silence would buy them for $30 retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: this is probably in part due to the focus flow frame


I was also disappointed by the F12 since they were so highly phrase. Returned them the next day. Buzzzzz


----------



## Mysticode

Have and of you checked out this new 140mm silent fan roundup from SPCR? http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1345-page7.html

Looks like Phantek has beaten out Noctua for a change, which surprised even the writer! I am still pouring over the data currently.


----------



## wendigo4700

So when will the test, finally be done?

As I were thinking, this topic started 10/28/12.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

I must admit that I didn't go through all the pages but I hope that my question will still be answered by the fan gods ...

I am replacing the golf ball fan that silverstone uses/used as a exhaust fan in the silverstone rv02 ... ... I can't seem to find any stats on said fan so I am not sure what would be good compared to it ... anyway ...

I am looking for a fan with decent static pressure to get through the metal meshing covering the top of the RV02-E with highish cfm and low noise ...

I was considering either going Bitfenix Spectre pro or Corsair AF/SP but was told that the Spectre Pro's are rubbish (even the 70cfm version) ... The SP's from corsair seem a bit noisy with their 35db rating ...

How good is the Silverstone AP121 ? ... Would it really be worth the 200 buck price tag to get the Be Quiet! Silent Wing 2 as an exhaust ?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Hey guys ...
> 
> I must admit that I didn't go through all the pages but I hope that my question will still be answered by the fan gods ...
> 
> I am replacing the golf ball fan that silverstone uses/used as a exhaust fan in the silverstone rv02 ... ... I can't seem to find any stats on said fan so I am not sure what would be good compared to it ... anyway ...
> 
> I am looking for a fan with decent static pressure to get through the metal meshing covering the top of the RV02-E with highish cfm and low noise ...
> 
> I was considering either going Bitfenix Spectre pro or Corsair AF/SP but was told that the Spectre Pro's are rubbish (even the 70cfm version) ... The SP's from corsair seem a bit noisy with their 35db rating ...
> 
> How good is the Silverstone AP121 ? ... Would it really be worth the 200 buck price tag to get the Be Quiet! Silent Wing 2 as an exhaust ?


Again the Be Queit Silent Wings 2 are AWESOME FANS. Just ask krullmeister


----------



## Emissary of Pain

haha ... On paper they are great ... I am sure they live up to the rep ... ... I just don't want to commit 200 bucks to an exhaust fan ... lol


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> haha ... On paper they are great ... I am sure they live up to the rep ... ... I just don't want to commit 200 bucks to an exhaust fan ... lol


Which currency is this and what are the relative prices for other fans? The majority of users on this site would be using either USD or EUR, and I can't imagine you're quoting a price in either of those currencies.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

We use the ZAR (South African currency) ... ... It's approximately 10x the USD

I can get the Bitfenix fan for around R100 while the AP121 and Corsair fans are about R150 ... ... The Be Quiet! fans are R200+


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> How good is the Silverstone AP121 ? ... Would it really be worth the 200 buck price tag to get the Be Quiet! Silent Wing 2 as an exhaust ?


I have an AP121. It's not a good exhaust fan, it was designed for the opposite, and even in that thing it is not great. Just 35cfms and pretty noisy with a fan filter.


----------



## InFiction

Ive scanned through as many pages of this thread that I could without getting a migraine. And I know people probably tire of which fan should I get questions but here goes:

Looking to replace the fans in my arc midi r2. I want to go 2x 120 front intake, 1x 140 back exhaust. I've removed the top hdd cage as I don't need it. Should I go with a higher static pressure fan for the fronts, like a corsair sp120 hpe with say the af140 rear? Alternatives?

Also, would the nh-d14 benefit from replacing the fans? Only worry with that heatsink is I'm not sure if my vrms are getting enough flow.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zillerella

If you don't care about the price, the Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm would be great as exhaust (people recommend them alot).
As for the front intake, If you got some kind of restriction (dust filter, hd cage) get some fans with good static pressure. The Corsair sp120 hpe is good though some say they are loud. There is Noctua fans etc.

I dont think it would do any big difference to replace the fans on the nh-d14


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InFiction*
> 
> Ive scanned through as many pages of this thread that I could without getting a migraine. And I know people probably tire of which fan should I get questions but here goes:
> 
> Looking to replace the fans in my arc midi r2. I want to go 2x 120 front intake, 1x 140 back exhaust. I've removed the top hdd cage as I don't need it. Should I go with a higher static pressure fan for the fronts, like a corsair sp120 hpe with say the af140 rear? Alternatives?
> 
> Also, would the nh-d14 benefit from replacing the fans? Only worry with that heatsink is I'm not sure if my vrms are getting enough flow.
> 
> Thanks in advance


From what I gather here and on other fan threads elsewhere corsair fans are rather poor and loud for what you pay. If you're looking for an antedocte on 140mm fans to recommend then the DeepCool UF140X that I bought as a Logisys SP140 has been doing well for me so far.


----------



## Mysticode

Looks like SPCR's 140mm article has been since updated to include some more fans. The current top place winner is the Antec TrueCool 140mm:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page6.html


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Looks like SPCR's 140mm article has been since updated to include some more fans. The current top place winner is the Antec TrueCool 140mm:
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page6.html


It's a winner but it's a sleeve bearing. You can't really mount it up on top or on the bottom horizontally.
Quote:


> A drawback observed in sleeve-bearing fans is that they are not designed to be mounted with the shaft horizontal, because by installing it horizontally, the oil inside the tube will all go to one of the sides of the shaft. Therefore for best performance, sleeve-bearing fans must be mounted with the shaft vertical so the oil inside the bearing is always spread more or less evenly.


- http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Anatomy-of-Computer-Fans/1039

There's many more $10 fans that are FDB or HDB.


----------



## Mysticode

Makes sense, but I'd imagine the centripetal force would create an equal coverage of the oil while the fan is operational, no?


----------



## wendigo4700

Are there any test results, on anyone of these 183 pages?

This is regarding with the threadstarter post.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Are there any test results, on anyone of these 183 pages?
> 
> This is regarding with the threadstarter post.


I'm sure that when it is finished, it will be published and viewable on the original post as intended, however as has been previously stated several times already in this thread - it is being done on a personal dime, not via review and/or product testing, and in that person's own time, when that time is available to him.

Also just a note for your own knowledge, many of us have much larger post-per-page view settings than the three-post-per-page default. Take me for instance, I have 30 posts per page instead of three.

And if you have the chance or time to read and/or skim through the pages, there are several recommendations on various models, of which I believe some are a part of the testing anyway. Give it a read, there is plenty of information and a wealth of consideration to be had on various models if you read through - both from the OP's opinion and various other members who've submitted their own finding/opinions on various products.

If you're looking for more pertinent information immediately regarding a purchase, I would suggest making a thread asking just that, or posing your questions here like many others have.









We're here to help!


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys, anyone know if under-volting Sunon MagLev fans are bad? would the magnets not have enough power and lose levitation?


----------



## Forceman

Anyone have an opinion between the Cougar CF-V14HP and the Noctua NF-A14 PWM? I'm looking for PWM fans to replace the stock ones on the Kraken X60. I've seen a ton of options, but it's hard to find a consensus choice.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone have an opinion between the Cougar CF-V14HP and the Noctua NF-A14 PWM? I'm looking for PWM fans to replace the stock ones on the Kraken X60. I've seen a ton of options, but it's hard to find a consensus choice.


As far as I know , based on NF-A14 (non PWM) reviews it seems the Noctua would push more air at lower speeds with no PWM buzz because Noctua's PWM chip has no such noise.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Restricted intake fans for $10, $15, and $20 with blue LEDs?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone have an opinion between the Cougar CF-V14HP and the Noctua NF-A14 PWM? I'm looking for PWM fans to replace the stock ones on the Kraken X60. I've seen a ton of options, but it's hard to find a consensus choice.


Im using the A14 currently and there is no PWM noise at any speed nor position.
The cougar does, and something when mount horizontal it gets worse.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Im using the A14 currently and there is no PWM noise at any speed nor position.
> The cougar does, and something when mount horizontal it gets worse.


That's too bad about the PWM Cougars. My 3 pin Cougars are very nice fans.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Im using the A14 currently and there is no PWM noise at any speed nor position.
> The cougar does, and something when mount horizontal it gets worse.


Thanks, exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Thanks, exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for.


You're welcome. performance is good, only had the fans for a week, and will see how time will last on the PWM. If any noise ever gets by.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Can you confirm that the new Noctua NF-A14 PWM fan spins at 1500rpm vs 1200rpm for the FLX version or the NF-A15 version?


----------



## 00firebird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Any thoughts from you fan guru's on the Deepcool UF140 / Logisys SP140? Saw them for 11$ on Newegg and took the plunge.


Came to this thread hoping to compare that to the 140mm Corsair... no dice.
I'm just going to buy the corsair's. Maybe one day we will know.

They are still on sale though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999046


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Can you confirm that the new Noctua NF-A14 PWM fan spins at 1500rpm vs 1200rpm for the FLX version or the NF-A15 version?


The Noctua website lists it as 1500 RPM, with a low noise adapter that caps it at 1200 RPM.


----------



## 00firebird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> From what I gather here and on other fan threads elsewhere corsair fans are rather poor and loud for what you pay. If you're looking for an antedocte on 140mm fans to recommend then the DeepCool UF140X that I bought as a Logisys SP140 has been doing well for me so far.


You need to do a bit more research then, unless this guy is just full of it.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/140mm-fan-roundup-2_12.html#sect0

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-4_25.html#sect0


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> You need to do a bit more research then, unless this guy is just full of it.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/140mm-fan-roundup-2_12.html#sect0
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-4_25.html#sect0


Look at the fans in the comparison , a lot are missing.









They're pretty much $13 fans when bought in twin packs off Amazon/Newegg so I don't get why people complain so much about them. A few dollars for the customization and Corsair branding (i.e. warranty) is reasonable.

The Sp120s are a few dB louder than other fans like Cougars HDB /Arctic F12s at low speeds though.

And the results for noise aren't as clearcut http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1342-page5.html , http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page4.html


----------



## 00firebird

Which ones are missing that are better than the corsair? (I'm looking at 140mm non-sleeve so the choices are sparse)

Here's some italian youtube guys, I don't think I could find anyone less bias hahah.

http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74/1058.html?start=7
Think I'm just gonna grab the corsairs and enjoy the free amazon shipping. I really really wanted to love the silverstone ap141 more but it just didn't score as well.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> You need to do a bit more research then, unless this guy is just full of it.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/140mm-fan-roundup-2_12.html#sect0
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-4_25.html#sect0


Market is volatile I suppose. There might have just been better fans to buy when I asked. There's a great sale one day and it's gone the next ya know. It's important to weight all the options that you have at the moment and make a decision.


----------



## Zillerella

Look what I found








http://www.overclock.net/t/1398383/tpu-noctua-redoes-award-winning-fans-in-black/20#post_20135337[/URL


----------



## bojsha

is the test of these fans done?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398383/tpu-noctua-redoes-award-winning-fans-in-black/20#post_20135337[/URL


Hubba hubba!

Not sure that I like that color but that would definitively make it easier to paint as well as not as devestating if you accidentally the whole thing due to the reduced price


----------



## Zillerella

Krully did you look at the fans at page 3? You got some better angles there


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Krully did you look at the fans at page 3? You got some better angles there


I completely missed that









Those brown rubber corners look SOOO good on the black fan! If they give the NF-F12's the black treatment I don't think I can resist getting some of these









edit: Just saw that the middle one in that picture in fact was a NF-F12. Now we just wait for these to go past prototype!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I completely missed that
> 
> Those brown rubber corners look SOOO good on the black fan! If they give the NF-F12's the black treatment I don't think I can resist getting some of these
> 
> edit: Just saw that the middle one in that picture in fact was a NF-F12. Now we just wait for these to go past prototype!


Are you my brother from another mother?








Because I thoguht exactly same







They are so sexy







Though I still got the Silent Wings 2 in mind


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Are you my brother from another mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I thoguht exactly same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I still got the Silent Wings 2 in mind


Haha, who knows? We are not that far away from eachother









I don't think I can pass up having these in my collection if they go into production. Would definitively make it harder to decide wether or not to keep running my NF-F12's (or the black ones) or replace them with my AP-15's I got laying around.


----------



## Zillerella

Send the AP-15's to Denmark


----------



## Krullmeister

Why don't you come and pick them up instead?


----------



## Zillerella

Me to Lazy







I send you the ship over paypal


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The Sp120s are a few dB louder than other fans like Cougars HDB /Arctic F12s at low speeds though.


I wouldn't put the Cougar's and the Arctic F12's on the same boat.


----------



## InFiction

Just picked up some Noctua pwm NF-A14s for front intake. So far I'm not too impressed. Anything over 1200rpm they are pretty loud like a wavelength hum that goes up and down. Around 1400rpm is when its most annoying. Also, running prime95 for 20 minutes at 100% (top out at 1507) cpu temp reads 3 degrees C higher than when I had the fractal R2s in. Same ambient temp. Just my initial impression.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Just picked up some Noctua pwm NF-A14s for front intake. So far I'm not too impressed. Anything over 1200rpm they are pretty loud like a wavelength hum that goes up and down. Around 1400rpm is when its most annoying. Also, running prime95 for 20 minutes at 100% (top out at 1507) cpu temp reads 3 degrees C higher than when I had the fractal R2s in. Same ambient temp. Just my initial impression.


They don't got the highest static pressure so if you got something like a filter or some restrictive in the way they wont work great.


----------



## Elohim

Yeah but every 140mm fan is relatively loud at these rpms...


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InFiction*
> 
> Just picked up some Noctua pwm NF-A14s for front intake. So far I'm not too impressed. Anything over 1200rpm they are pretty loud like a wavelength hum that goes up and down. Around 1400rpm is when its most annoying. Also, running prime95 for 20 minutes at 100% (top out at 1507) cpu temp reads 3 degrees C higher than when I had the fractal R2s in. Same ambient temp. Just my initial impression.


I have the same fans in front, bottom and rear, and they are not that loud.
Airflow is strong, no restrictions blocking like the HDD cages. At 40% the fans are dead quiet. More than enough to have proper airflow.

Any fan you have on grills or filters, will increase noise. The R2 fans max speed is 1000 rpm vs A14 PWM at 1500 rpm.

You dont give what ambient and internal temps you have during both tests, airflow setup or what cpu heatsink used?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Are gentle typhoon 1450rpm fans any good for using as both intake and exhaust where the intakes will have fan filters?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Are gentle typhoon 1450rpm fans any good for using as both intake and exhaust where the intakes will have fan filters?


The AP-15 1850 rpm is great for radiators because of high static pressure so they should be good for intake with a dustfilter too. When looking for an exhaust fan try to get a silent one with decent airflow (Be queit! SilentWings 2)


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Are gentle typhoon 1450rpm fans any good for using as both intake and exhaust where the intakes will have fan filters?


They are pretty good fans for intake through fan filters like Zillerella said, but they have a tendency to make an absurd amount of noise when fan filters or mesh are too close to them. I'd probably go for something similar to a Silentwings 2 instead.


----------



## Fallacy

Hey guys I'm looking for high static pressure 140mm fans that are relatively quiet..they are going to used as intake through a filter..what do you suggest?


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking for high static pressure 140mm fans that are relatively quiet..they are going to used as intake through a filter..what do you suggest?


Gelid Silent 14


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Gelid Silent 14


link please, are these better than the 140mm cougar vortex fans?


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151005243857

Trust-able seller

"Better" is subjective. I believe the Cougars will be louder while offering a bit more airflow.


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151005243857
> 
> Trust-able seller
> 
> "Better" is subjective. I believe the Cougars will be louder while offering a bit more airflow.


how much more air do the cougars push?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking for high static pressure 140mm fans that are relatively quiet..they are going to used as intake through a filter..what do you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> Gelid Silent 14
Click to expand...

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page6.html


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page6.html


Seems to go against what's been so often touted on this thread about the superiority of Gelid Wing and beQuiet! Silent Wing 2 fans to Gentle Typhoons and Corsairs.


----------



## AlphaC

^ That is Gelid WING not Gelid _Silent_.

Also noise is just not loudness in dB , silentpcreview themselves comment about hum / buzz/ etc

i.e.
"The AF140 Quiet Edition started off pretty well, sounding mostly smooth and turbulent at full speed. At 900 RPM, it was much of the same with the addition of a low pitched buzzing. At 700 RPM, a hum developed, and at 550 RPM, it started to click as well, but only at close proximity." http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page4.html


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> how much more air do the cougars push?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> how much more air do the cougars push?


I am not sure, you will have to ask Tator that one. He has been away for a while. All the information I have given you has been found throughout this thread.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> They are pretty good fans for intake through fan filters like Zillerella said, but they have a tendency to make an absurd amount of noise when fan filters or mesh are too close to them. I'd probably go for something similar to a Silentwings 2 instead.


Would the silentwings 2 have enough static pressure to force air between my crossfired cards as a side intake? (I'll get magnetic side intake dust covers when I order the fans)


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Would the silentwings 2 have enough static pressure to force air between my crossfired cards as a side intake? (I'll get magnetic side intake dust covers when I order the fans)


Should be good enough if you are using the 120mm one ... Anandtech used it on a rad http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder/6

I'm assuming they don't charge you more than Noctuas over in the UK? Over here you can get Noctuas NF-A14/NF-A15 for $20 over on Amazon ($25-30 is regular) but the cheapest Be Quiet 120mm is about $25+ *$7 to $10 shipping*.

Silent Wings 2 120mm spins up to 1500RPM, but the 140mm spins up to 1000RPM.

UK: Silent Wings 2 120mm ~15GBP http://www.ebuyer.com/387599-be-quiet-silentwings-2-120mm-bl062

UK: Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM ~20GBP http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-be-quiet-bl030-silent-wings-2-pwm-fan

UK: Silent Wings 2 120mm ~16GBP http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-be-quiet!-silent-wings-2-silent-fan-max-speed-1500rpm-noise-100-157-db%28a%29

UK: Silent Wings 2 120mm ~18GBP http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Quiet-SilentWings-120mm-Case/dp/B007IE3Z4Y/
UK: Silent Wings 2 140mm ~19GBP http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Quiet-SilentWings-140mm-Case/dp/B007IE3W1K

UK: Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM ~20GBP http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-be-quiet-bl031silent-wings-2-pwm-silent-fan


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ^ That is Gelid WING not Gelid _Silent_.
> 
> *Also noise is just not loudness in dB , silentpcreview themselves comment about hum / buzz/ etc*
> 
> i.e.
> "The AF140 Quiet Edition started off pretty well, sounding mostly smooth and turbulent at full speed. At 900 RPM, it was much of the same with the addition of a low pitched buzzing. At 700 RPM, a hum developed, and at 550 RPM, it started to click as well, but only at close proximity." http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page4.html


This is the part I like most about SPCR. They don't just generalize a "quiet" fan as "silent" like most other websites do.

"This fan at 1500rpm is totally SILENT! err mer gurd!" I think otherwise or the reviewer is deaf.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> This is the part I like most about SPCR. They don't just generalize a "quiet" fan as "silent" like most other websites do.
> 
> "This fan at 1500rpm is totally SILENT! err mer gurd!" I think otherwise or the reviewer is deaf.


Hardwaremax has soundclips but not waveforms


----------



## wsnnwa

I plan on going push/pull on my Kraken x60. I would like to keep it at under 40dBa with the best performance possible; money isn't an issue.

So far it looks like the my top pick is the Silverstone FHP-141, since these can only fit on 120mm spaces I plan on using an adapter to go from 120mm to 140mm. Would using an adapter have any effect on the static pressure and CFM?

Second on my list would be the B-Gears B-Blaster 140. The plus side of these would be that I won't have to use any adapters to mount them, but on the down side they don't seem to produce as much CFM (MAX - 103 vs 171)and just a bit less static pressure (Max - 3.5 vs 3,7) than the FHP-141.

Fans aren't my expertise so some wisdom would be appreciated, also if there are any other recommendations then feel free to list them.

Thank you.

Edit: Fan(s) must be 140mm.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I plan on going push/pull on my Kraken x60. I would like to keep it at under 40dBa with the best performance possible; money isn't an issue.
> 
> So far it looks like the my top pick is the Silverstone FHP-141, since these can only fit on 120mm spaces I plan on using an adapter to go from 120mm to 140mm. Would using an adapter have any effect on the static pressure and CFM?
> 
> Second on my list would be the B-Gears B-Blaster 140. The plus side of these would be that I won't have to use any adapters to mount them, but on the down side they don't seem to produce as much CFM (MAX - 103 vs 171)and just a bit less static pressure (Max - 3.5 vs 3,7) than the FHP-141.
> 
> Fans aren't my expertise so some wisdom would be appreciated, also if there are any other recommendations then feel free to list them.
> 
> Thank you.


You should take a look at the GT AP-15 fan. It got high static pressure and quiet.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Recommended 92mm fans for restricted/filtered intakes? Doesn't need to have LEDs and doesn't need to be flashy. Also not too expensive. Around $15


----------



## 00firebird

Study the charts
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74/1058.html?start=7

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/140mm-fan-roundup-2_12.html#sect0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> I plan on going push/pull on my Kraken x60. I would like to keep it at under 40dBa with the best performance possible; money isn't an issue.
> 
> So far it looks like the my top pick is the Silverstone FHP-141, since these can only fit on 120mm spaces I plan on using an adapter to go from 120mm to 140mm. Would using an adapter have any effect on the static pressure and CFM?
> 
> Second on my list would be the B-Gears B-Blaster 140. The plus side of these would be that I won't have to use any adapters to mount them, but on the down side they don't seem to produce as much CFM (MAX - 103 vs 171)and just a bit less static pressure (Max - 3.5 vs 3,7) than the FHP-141.
> 
> Fans aren't my expertise so some wisdom would be appreciated, also if there are any other recommendations then feel free to list them.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Fan(s) must be 140mm.


----------



## Snuckie7

I have two questions:

Would the 140mm BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 be as good as or better than the NF-A15 for use on the U14S heatsink?

What would be a good 90mm fan for cooling VRMs on a GPU?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> Would the 140mm BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 be as good as or better than the NF-A15 for use on the U14S heatsink?
> 
> What would be a good 90mm fan for cooling VRMs on a GPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Based on the benchmarks I would say keep the fan it comes with. By adding a second fan you only get about one to three Celsius lower.


----------



## Alastair

Tator Tot... Just a question? The 140mm high speed Yate Loons (2800RPM). Good for Radiators? Noise is not an issue. But max performance is! MOAR POWER!


----------



## wompwomp

I need a 140mm fan with white LEDs that can be mounted horizontally (airflow pushing upwards). Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> I need a 140mm fan with white LEDs that can be mounted horizontally (airflow pushing upwards). Anyone have any recommendations?


If the Yate Loons are good then you can get those with blue LED's and you can just solder your own LED's on?


----------



## ultimamax

since my 200mm is ****ty (bitfenix spectre led) and it doesn't look good, what should i replace it with? http://i.imgur.com/3MipDlb.jpg (stock 120mms on 1 and 3, 200mm on two) My GPU is a 7970 and it idles around 50C. I spent $25 on the 200mm so if I were to return it, my budget would be around $35.

I'd prefer if any fans suggested were 2pin, as that's what my fan controller takes, but I can buy converters if I need to. Here's a picture of my case. I know those cables are blocking airflow, but I can't do much about it since my PSU isn't modular.


----------



## briddell

Is there any chance I could see a Noctua NF-A15 on this list sometime soon?


----------



## insomnia48

Hi there fan people!









I've been following this thread for quite a while and it's definitely been an eye opener! Anyway, I've got a specific question so I decided to sign up to OCN and post for the first time in this thread. I'm planing to use four 140 mm PWM fans in a Define R4 (I know it's probably the most talked about case in the thread but my question is about opinions on two specific fan models). Configuration will be three intakes (2 x front + 1 bottom) and one exhaust at the rear. Top HDD cage will be removed of course. The truth is that, without the knowledge gained in this thread, I would had probably gone with an extra fractal fan as front intake and call it a day, as I hadn't realised how restrictive those filters are. I have tested a fan with and without the filters and difference is immense. Add a HDD cage in the mix and I'm betting that the 3 intakes combined might have less airflow than the unrestricted exhaust!

I want a black and white theme, so based on info in the tread it comes down to two choices: TY-147 & Gelid Silent 14 PWM. The TY-147 is a proven fan and I've got a TY-140 on my HR-02 Macho, so I know first hand how good it is. TY-147s sell for £6 and the Gelids for £9. I don't mind the extra cost for the Gelids and modding the TY-147s for the front is not a problem either, so both options are a go. I'm waiting for your feedback.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## germslopz

What a great guide. This will come in handy when its time to replace and upgrade my fans. Ive heard nothing but good things about Noctua fans.


----------



## adridu59

Tator, can we expect the testing results anytime soon? I can't wait to have a look at them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia48*
> 
> I want a black and white theme, so based on info in the tread it comes down to two choices: TY-147 & Gelid Silent 14 PWM. The TY-147 is a proven fan and I've got a TY-140 on my HR-02 Macho, so I know first hand how good it is. TY-147s sell for £6 and the Gelids for £9. I don't mind the extra cost for the Gelids and modding the TY-147s for the front is not a problem either, so both options are a go. I'm waiting for your feedback.


I'm a bit late for replying but they're both great fans, so if modding is not a problem for you then definitely get 147s.


----------



## insomnia48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Tator, can we expect the testing results anytime soon? I can't wait to have a look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late for replying but they're both great fans, so if modding is not a problem for you then definitely get 147s.


No worries, 147s are already modded and installed but thanks for the advice anyway.









Actually, as the Gelids are relatively cheap, I bought one to test it against the TY-140 I already have and I believe it pushes a bit more air with slightly more noise. But when you slap a filter on them the TY is superior. Plus, when the Gelid is turned horizontally blowing up it vibrates really badly. So I sent the Gelid back and bought five 147s (2 x front + 1 bottom intakes, 1 rear exhaust and 1 on my Macho). The only gripe I have with the 147s is that they are more of a cream white instead of the Fractal pure white, but oh well, can't have everything I suppose!!!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia48*
> 
> Hi there fan people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for quite a while and it's definitely been an eye opener! Anyway, I've got a specific question so I decided to sign up to OCN and post for the first time in this thread. I'm planing to use four 140 mm PWM fans in a Define R4 (I know it's probably the most talked about case in the thread but my question is about opinions on two specific fan models). Configuration will be three intakes (2 x front + 1 bottom) and one exhaust at the rear. Top HDD cage will be removed of course. The truth is that, without the knowledge gained in this thread, I would had probably gone with an extra fractal fan as front intake and call it a day, as I hadn't realised how restrictive those filters are. I have tested a fan with and without the filters and difference is immense. Add a HDD cage in the mix and I'm betting that the 3 intakes combined might have less airflow than the unrestricted exhaust!
> 
> I want a black and white theme, so based on info in the tread it comes down to two choices: TY-147 & Gelid Silent 14 PWM. The TY-147 is a proven fan and I've got a TY-140 on my HR-02 Macho, so I know first hand how good it is. TY-147s sell for £6 and the Gelids for £9. I don't mind the extra cost for the Gelids and modding the TY-147s for the front is not a problem either, so both options are a go. I'm waiting for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry I missed your original post. I'm addicted TY-14x fans. Have modded several to square them for Define cases. Modified my R2 to use TY-14x fans and control their speed with PWM signal from CPU fan header.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Tator, can we expect the testing results anytime soon? I can't wait to have a look at them.


Sooner than good will between all men.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sooner than good will between all men.


HE'S ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Been alive, just slammed from all directions.

Had to help my aunt out all month after a surgery she had, so I spent about 3 weeks spending most of my free time helpin her out.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Been alive, just slammed from all directions.
> 
> Had to help my aunt out all month after a surgery she had, so I spent about 3 weeks spending most of my free time helpin her out.


Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Hope she gets well soon.


She is, just wasn't able to lift more than 5lbs.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> She is, just wasn't able to lift more than 5lbs.


I couldn't stop but laugh at this


----------



## Mysticode

I think he was serious about that 5lb thing...


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I think he was serious about that 5lb thing...


He probably was but I tried not to laugh.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

I want to replace the fans on the Swiftech H220. I don't want LEDs but it has to be quiet/silent. No budget.


----------



## Tator Tot

^Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's or Silent Wing PWM's. Expensive but some of the quietest fans on the market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I think he was serious about that 5lb thing...


T'was, was basically the size of my fists.

Either way, I wasn't offended at all, a bit o' laughter is good. Especially after something so serious has taken place. Just gotta sit back and enjoy the moment afterwards.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> ^Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's or Silent Wing PWM's. Expensive but some of the quietest fans on the market.
> 
> T'was, was basically the size of my fists.
> 
> Either way, I wasn't offended at all, a bit o' laughter is good. Especially after something so serious has taken place. Just gotta sit back and enjoy the moment afterwards.


How good are they as intakes? (Your standard meshed intakes)


----------



## FriskyGrub

Hey tator,
This review is great, exactly what i have been looking for. But 191 pages, can you please link your results on the first page?
Cheers.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriskyGrub*
> 
> Hey tator,
> This review is great, exactly what i have been looking for. But 191 pages, can you please link your results on the first page?
> Cheers.


He hasn't finished testing. They will be up "soon".


----------



## Derp

My case has:

Two 140mm 1300rpm NZXT fans. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146002)

One 120mm 1300rpm NZXT fan. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146001)

One Zalman ZM-F3 on the heatsink with the resistor (hwmonitor shows it at ~1165rpm) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118008&Tpk=zalman%20zmf3)

And it's very loud. I thought these slower fans would be quiet enough but I was wrong. Do you have any recommendations for low cost SILENT fans? Like with a maximum of 900rpm? Or just better designed and more rpm, it doesn't matter, it just needs to shut the hell up already







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> How good are they as intakes? (Your standard meshed intakes)


Yup, I have them rigged to the front of a 650D, as well as mounted as the bottom intake & back/rear exhausts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriskyGrub*
> 
> Hey tator,
> This review is great, exactly what i have been looking for. But 191 pages, can you please link your results on the first page?
> Cheers.


Will be posted before Half Life 3 comes out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> My case has:
> 
> Two 140mm 1300rpm NZXT fans. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146002)
> 
> One 120mm 1300rpm NZXT fan. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146001)
> 
> One Zalman ZM-F3 on the heatsink with the resistor (hwmonitor shows it at ~1165rpm) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118008&Tpk=zalman%20zmf3)
> 
> And it's very loud. I thought these slower fans would be quiet enough but I was wrong. Do you have any recommendations for low cost SILENT fans? Like with a maximum of 900rpm? Or just better designed and more rpm, it doesn't matter, it just needs to shut the hell up already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


GeLID Silent 12 & Silent 14's.

Shop around for the SIlent 14's as they are too pricey on Newegg.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID Silent 12 & Silent 14's.
> 
> Shop around for the SIlent 14's as they are too pricey on Newegg.


Thank you.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sooner than good will between all men.


Apologizes, in case that was targetting me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Apologizes, in case that was targetting me.


No no, I wasn't targeting anyone. Just making a joke about deadlines.
Previously I said "Before HL3 comes out" in the same context.

I'm more or less trying to express that I'll finish this project unlike some of the promises of ideas or items that will never come to be.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Hi Mr. Tot. Phanteks showed new fans

http://www.techpowerup.com/188113/phanteks-also-introduces-the-new-ph-f140sp-series-premium-fans.html

How do you think those will perform? They look quite promising. How have Phantek's fans been in the past?


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriskyGrub*
> 
> Hey tator,
> This review is great, exactly what i have been looking for. But 191 pages, can you please link your results on the first page?
> Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Will be posted before Half Life 3 comes out.


Suggesting to rename the thread title, instead of using the word "_Round-Up_" which misleads so many poor souls here, it will be much-much better to replace it with the word "_Brochures_", anyway HL3 is coming soon .. really.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Hi Mr. Tot. Phanteks showed new fans
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/188113/phanteks-also-introduces-the-new-ph-f140sp-series-premium-fans.html
> 
> How do you think those will perform? They look quite promising. How have Phantek's fans been in the past?


They look similar to the F14TS & F140TS fans from Phanteks, but with a frame focused on vibration reduction. 
Unfortunately that can lead to air leakage on radiators.

We'll have to wait and see if that causes any oddities.

Blade design isn't awful, but it's going to be middle of the road in terms of airflow & pressure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing*
> 
> Suggesting to rename the thread title, instead of using the word "_Round-Up_" which misleads so many poor souls here, it will be much-much better to replace it with the word "_Brochures_", anyway HL3 is coming soon .. really.


Those spot holders in the OP are more or less personal opinions of mine. I will have graphs that'll be pure analytical material that folks can bicker over.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Over at the Ultimate Rig thread I made a build but I need a silent 92mm fan without sacrificing on airflow, would you still recommend the Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2? I was looking into the Noctuas as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Over at the Ultimate Rig thread I made a build but I need a silent 92mm fan without sacrificing on airflow, would you still recommend the Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2? I was looking into the Noctuas as well.


Depends on the application.

The NF-B9-1600 has the edge in terms of airflow but it'll be choked up by anything that's not a hex(honeycomb)-mesh grill (e.g. as an open intake or an exhaust.)

On the other hand, the SW2 92mm will be able to push through obstructions and deal with a fan filter easier.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends on the application.
> 
> The NF-B9-1600 has the edge in terms of airflow but it'll be choked up by anything that's not a hex(honeycomb)-mesh grill (e.g. as an open intake or an exhaust.)
> 
> On the other hand, the SW2 92mm will be able to push through obstructions and deal with a fan filter easier.


Thanks. I forgot to mention it would be used with a dust filter


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Darn it I can't get the 92mm version of the SW2. Would the 80mm version be good? By the way these fans are going in the front of the Fractal Design Node 304.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Darn it I can't get the 92mm version of the SW2. Would the 80mm version be good? By the way these fans are going in the front of the Fractal Design Node 304.


I'd get a GeLID Wing 92 or a Silent 9 instead, then.

Wing gets a tad better airflow but is also slightly louder in tone.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> ^Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's or Silent Wing PWM's. Expensive but some of the quietest fans on the market.
> 
> T'was, was basically the size of my fists.
> 
> Either way, I wasn't offended at all, a bit o' laughter is good. Especially after something so serious has taken place. Just gotta sit back and enjoy the moment afterwards.


I just looked at the design of the frames. Are you sure they still work on radiators with those long screws?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I just looked at the design of the frames. Are you sure they still work on radiators with those long screws?


They work on my HW Labs Black Ice GTX, and a variety of AIO 240mm rads.

Soft or Hard mounts that come with the fans work just fine.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering is there any fan that has 20 and below dbA and has lof ot static pressure altogether in one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering is there any fan that has 20 and below dbA and has lof ot static pressure altogether in one.


Simply not possible.

Your best option for most pressure & low noise levels is the F12 from Noctua, but that doesn't mean you're gonna get amazing sound quality or PQ Curve at those levels.


----------



## Mysticode

I'm being told strapping on the SP120 Quiet's to an H100i is not going to help temps much beyond the stock fans. What other options (that won't break the wallet) do you guys recommend?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm being told strapping on the SP120 Quiet's to an H100i is not going to help temps much beyond the stock fans. What other options (that won't break the wallet) do you guys recommend?


None, as the fans that come with the H100i are essentially SP120's without some of the extra features.

SP120's have some high static pressure for 120mm fans, the only ones that have a clear advantage are the Noctua NF-F12 PWM's which are $20-25 USD.


----------



## rickyman0319

if I use NF-F12 fan for H80i, do I use the low noise or not?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if I use NF-F12 fan for H80i, do I use the low noise or not?


Connect it via PWM to your motherboard and have your motherboard control the fan speed.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Connect it via PWM to your motherboard and have your motherboard control the fan speed.


do I use Y splitter or I just use 1 pwm per connector?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do I use Y splitter or I just use 1 pwm per connector?


You only use the Y cable if you have 2 fans.

Don't mix & match fans.


----------



## almighty15

38mm fans + Fan Controller >>> Any 25mm Fan


----------



## Zillerella

Tator my good old friend









Good to see you back from the dead









I got a little question about which fans are best for H100i in push or pull. Why both you think? Because I will start run them in pull. Then do a mod so I can get the radiator in the top department for 600t and then run them in push.

What is your guess? I know you got many


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Tator my good old friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little question about which fans are best for H100i in push or pull. Why both you think? Because I will start run them in pull. Then do a mod so I can get the radiator in the top department for 600t and then run them in *pull.*
> 
> What is your guess? I know you got many


You gonna run them as intakes? Or did you just mistype pull when you meant push?


----------



## Zillerella

Blah krully shut up. I mean push


----------



## rickyman0319

which fans is better?

1. noise
2. perforamce
3. cost

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade PWM Fan - 800 - 2000 RPM
NF-F12
GT-14
GT-15

it will paired with h80I on i7 4770k cpu.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering what fans has the same performance as F12 or AP-15 but has LED light?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> None, as the fans that come with the H100i are essentially SP120's without some of the extra features.
> 
> SP120's have some high static pressure for 120mm fans, the only ones that have a clear advantage are the Noctua NF-F12 PWM's which are $20-25 USD.


Should I just roll with the SP120 Quiets for now, until something else comes out that performs better in a similar price bracket?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which fans is better?
> 
> 1. noise
> 2. perforamce
> 3. cost
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade PWM Fan - 800 - 2000 RPM
> NF-F12
> GT-14
> GT-15
> 
> it will paired with h80I on i7 4770k cpu.


F12 has a more even sound profile but it is slightly louder in sound pressure than the GT's. No so much so that I would pick the GT's over them in that category.

F12's perform better than the GT's.

GT's for $15 are a better value than F12's @$25, but GT's @$20 & F12's @$25, I'd pick the F12's.

eLoops PWM mode sucks, not an even curve. Bad PWM controller most likely.

They're not as quiet as F12's or GT's. They don't perform as well either.

I'd get a single F12 for the H80i and call it a day.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering what fans has the same performance as F12 or AP-15 but has LED light?


GeLID Wing 12's perform about as well as the AP-15's, a bit quieter at certain levels though. UV fans, not LEDs but you can install LEDs. Limited color choice to UV Green or UV Blue.

Cougar CFD Series are a good option @$15 or less. They're not as quiet as the GeLID's, but they are still pretty solid. Come in a good variety of colors as well (Red, White, Green, Blue, & Black (Smoked Plastic) w/o LED)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Should I just roll with the SP120 Quiets for now, until something else comes out that performs better in a similar price bracket?


Yeah, I wouldn't waste money.


----------



## MoPar Kid

What page/s have the 140mm results? I can't read through 200 pages...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPar Kid*
> 
> What page/s have the 140mm results? I can't read through 200 pages...


None yet, I haven't posted results.


----------



## MoPar Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> None yet, I haven't posted results.


Woooooh 195 pages and no results... Jeez lol







... That sucks cuz Im in the market for some 140's.


----------



## Tator Tot

List what you're looking for, and I can help ya out.


----------



## MoPar Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> List what you're looking for, and I can help ya out.


Im not looking for anything fancy, noise is top priority, performance second and of course value. I got a HTPC lian li PC-C60 that needs 5 140's. Its a I5 3570 with a Phantek PH-TC14CS cooler.

The cooler is going to be mounted horizontally, not sure if the phanteks will like that much. If the Phanteks are good, I'll save my money and just replace the three stockers with the same. From what I've read the 140mm 11 blade lain li's are noisy above 700-800rpm and don't push/pull much air.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPar Kid*
> 
> Im not looking for anything fancy, noise is top priority, performance second and of course value. I got a HTPC lian li PC-C60 that needs 5 140's. Its a I5 3570 with a Phantek PH-TC14CS cooler.
> 
> The cooler is going to be mounted horizontally, not sure if the phanteks will like that much. If the Phanteks are good, I'll save my money and just replace the three stockers with the same. From what I've read the 140mm 11 blade lain li's are noisy above 700-800rpm and don't push/pull much air.


Some GeLID Silent 14's would be a solid option for you.


----------



## MoPar Kid

Im still a newb, does it have PWM type connector? Is there a better fan at slightly higher premium that you'd suggest? Being a newb, I really rely on newegg reviews, so items with no eggs is concerning to me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPar Kid*
> 
> Im still a newb, does it have PWM type connector? Is there a better fan at slightly higher premium that you'd suggest? Being a newb, I really rely on newegg reviews, so items with no eggs is concerning to me.


No, but they make a PWM model.

The only other fan I could recommend at a higher premium is the Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 PWM, but you'd need to import them as they're not available in the US yet.


----------



## mucinex1029

Are there any better quiet 140mm radiator fans than the Thermalright X-Silents?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPar Kid*
> 
> Im still a newb, does it have PWM type connector? Is there a better fan at slightly higher premium that you'd suggest? Being a newb, I really rely on newegg reviews, so items with no eggs is concerning to me.


They are cheaper here. Have both 3pin and PWM versions. No PWM splitters.
http://www.outletpc.com/fans--cooling--case-fans-140mm.html


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Some GeLID Silent 14's would be a solid option for you.


Do the silent14's have adequate pressure to be used as case fans with a filter?


----------



## MoPar Kid

If its a 3pin its a DC and if its a 4pin its a pwm? How do I tell if my board can automatic vary DC fans per load like pwm, or does no board poses that ability? Are DC all manually adjusted via bios and or controller? Do spliters allow dc to pwm?

Idk if you seen the review from 2012 on TH

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/331629-28-cooling-roundup-2012

Looks like the cooljag R121425SL is quite the beast, rather noisy at full tilt, 33db/110cfm @ 1500, but Im wondering what the specs are @ 900-1k. Not sure what variable DC fans have, what I understand is you adj the voltage, which are usually in increments of 3 (low/med/high), are the voltage increments adjustable? It'd be sweet if my board can adj DC fans like pwm fans. My board is an AsRock Z77 OC formula btw.


----------



## MoPar Kid

It has a UEFI feature called Fan-tastic tuning that "offers the flexibility to adjust the fan speed (RPM) relative to the system temperature". Doesn't specify if that's DC of PWM.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157328


----------



## Zillerella

I just try again when you dont want to answer me first time









Good to see you back from the dead









I got a little question about which fans are best for H2200 in push or pull. Why both you think? Because I will start run them in pull. Then do a mod so I can get the radiator in the top department for 600t and then run them in push.

What is your guess? I know you got many


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID Wing 12's perform about as well as the AP-15's, a bit quieter at certain levels though. UV fans, not LEDs but you can install LEDs. Limited color choice to UV Green or UV Blue.
> 
> Cougar CFD Series are a good option @$15 or less. They're not as quiet as the GeLID's, but they are still pretty solid. Come in a good variety of colors as well (Red, White, Green, Blue, & Black (Smoked Plastic) w/o LED)
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't waste money.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519+50012576+40000573+600035590&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=573&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=1&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=

which fans are you talking about?

there are so many Geild's fan.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519+50012576+40000573+600035590&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=573&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=1&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=
> 
> which fans are you talking about?
> 
> there are so many Geild's fan.


The Wings.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426018 This one is the UV version

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426024 This one is the UV version but with LEDs.


----------



## Velathawen

Looking to replace some of my NZXT FN140RB intake fans to push a tad bit more air. I'm thinking of grabbing the Gelid Wing 14s (148 HKD ~~ 19 USD) just based on what I've seen people say about them, but I see them very similar in cost to Noctua and the TY-141 from Thermalright here. They're all going to be mounted vertically so is there a clear winner here?


----------



## oni5115

I realize this is meant for 120 and 140mm fans, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend good PWM controlled 92mm fans?

Cougar doesn't seem to have anything less than 120mm. (A shame really, I like black and orange theme. Similar to my Xigmatek's.)
The Gelid "Wings" only seem to have PWM in 120mm, correct?
Does the Gelid Silent 9 PWM have good bearings?
How about the Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's? Are they available, or only $25+?

I'm looking to do 3x 92mm intakes behind a hex mesh and some filter material (not sure what I will use yet, was thinking 10 PPI open cell foam of sorts). So I need something that can pull air through that.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni5115*
> 
> I realize this is meant for 120 and 140mm fans, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend good PWM controlled 92mm fans?
> 
> Cougar doesn't seem to have anything less than 120mm. (A shame really, I like black and orange theme. Similar to my Xigmatek's.)
> The Gelid "Wings" only seem to have PWM in 120mm, correct?
> Does the Gelid Silent 9 PWM have good bearings?
> How about the Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's? Are they available, or only $25+?
> 
> I'm looking to do 3x 92mm intakes behind a hex mesh and some filter material (not sure what I will use yet, was thinking 10 PPI open cell foam of sorts). So I need something that can pull air through that.


I would say Gelid Silent 9 PWM.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Do the silent14's have adequate pressure to be used as case fans with a filter?


They do. They're better in that regard than the 120's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> Are there any better quiet 140mm radiator fans than the Thermalright X-Silents?


Yes, depends on what you're looking for as to what a recommendation would be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Do the silent14's have adequate pressure to be used as case fans with a filter?


Yes, they're very good fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I just try again when you dont want to answer me first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little question about which fans are best for H2200 in push or pull. Why both you think? Because I will start run them in pull. Then do a mod so I can get the radiator in the top department for 600t and then run them in push.
> 
> What is your guess? I know you got many


H220 does really well with F12's pushing through it, they make annoying noises in pull mode. So I'd pick them up but stick with the stock fans for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519+50012576+40000573+600035590&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=573&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=1&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=
> 
> which fans are you talking about?
> 
> there are so many Geild's fan.


The ones labeled "Wing", as they have both UV & LED models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Looking to replace some of my NZXT FN140RB intake fans to push a tad bit more air. I'm thinking of grabbing the Gelid Wing 14s (148 HKD ~~ 19 USD) just based on what I've seen people say about them, but I see them very similar in cost to Noctua and the TY-141 from Thermalright here. They're all going to be mounted vertically so is there a clear winner here?


They're very good fans, clear "winners" for sure. Though very much a general purpose fan.

Their are quieter 140mm fans, and 140mm fans with more pressure, as well as 140mm's with better airflow. At the end of the day they're still very good all rounders.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni5115*
> 
> I realize this is meant for 120 and 140mm fans, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend good PWM controlled 92mm fans?
> 
> Cougar doesn't seem to have anything less than 120mm. (A shame really, I like black and orange theme. Similar to my Xigmatek's.)
> The Gelid "Wings" only seem to have PWM in 120mm, correct?
> Does the Gelid Silent 9 PWM have good bearings?
> How about the Be Quiet Silent Wing 2's? Are they available, or only $25+?
> 
> I'm looking to do 3x 92mm intakes behind a hex mesh and some filter material (not sure what I will use yet, was thinking 10 PPI open cell foam of sorts). So I need something that can pull air through that.


Silent 9 PWM's are your best value option.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> H220 does really well with F12's pushing through it, they make annoying noises in pull mode. So I'd pick them up but stick with the stock fans for now.


Why you recommend me stay with the Helix fans?
Are they something like AP-15?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Why you recommend me stay with the Helix fans?
> Are they something like AP-15?


No, they're not.

Bearing is basically a sleeve bearing, they're louder, and the tone is very harsh. Performance isn't as good in terms of pressure either.

It's a similar design, but small changes in geometry of a fan, can do a lot.


----------



## Zillerella

So why should I stick when the stock fans then. Are they good in pull? Should I just get AP-15s to start with? Are they that much better?


----------



## rickyman0319

should I do push, pull or both on F12 on H80?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> should I do push, pull or both on F12 on H80?


When you are using the NF-F12 I would only run it in push. As tator Tot says. They make some wierd noise i pull


----------



## rickyman0319

ty, for your support.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So why should I stick when the stock fans then. Are they good in pull? Should I just get AP-15s to start with? Are they that much better?


If you buy F12's you'll get results very much in line with Push-Pull GT's but it will be quieter.

In the mean time, a pair of the Helix fans should be fine until you can modify the case to support a Push configuration.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> If you buy F12's you'll get results very much in line with Push-Pull GT's but it will be quieter.
> 
> In the mean time, a pair of the Helix fans should be fine until you can modify the case to support a Push configuration.


Thank you for the fast answer one more time








Just hope it dosent collect too much dust when I will start run push


----------



## rickyman0319

I got some Sp120 (non-PWM) Quiet fan and extra F-12 fan.

my case is Silverstone PJ07 .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163186

which front fans is good ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I got some Sp120 (non-PWM) Quiet fan and extra F-12 fan.
> 
> my case is Silverstone PJ07 .
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163186
> 
> which front fans is good ?


SP120 up front is probably your best option.


----------



## insomnia48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry I missed your original post. I'm addicted TY-14x fans. Have modded several to square them for Define cases. Modified my R2 to use TY-14x fans and control their speed with PWM signal from CPU fan header.


Haha, don't worry, I've seen your work both here and in OcUK.







You and Tealc really love your PWM...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No, they're not.
> Bearing is basically a sleeve bearing, they're louder, and the tone is very harsh. Performance isn't as good in terms of pressure either.
> 
> It's a similar design, but small changes in geometry of a fan, can do a lot.


Odd, I have a pair and I don't find the tone to be harsh at all. In fact, I find them to be more tonally pleasing than AP15s.


----------



## insomnia48

Hi Tator,

Congrats for creating one of the most educating and _fan_ threads ever.







I have already chosen TY-147s as my fans of choice, based mostly on information from this thread, but I have a question which is probably a bit off topic. I thought I'll ask it anyway as you're most probably the person to ask.

I've just transferred my stuff in a windowed Fractal R4 (2600k @ 4.5 on Z68) and my fan configuration is five TY-147s driven by the CPU PWM (2 x front + 1 bottom intakes, 1 rear exhaust and 1 on my HR-02 Macho). Upper HDD cage is removed of course. I haven't transferred my Twin Frozr 560 Ti as I plan to upgrade to a GTX 770. I do not want to add another exhaust fan as opening the top vents does let a lot of noise out, so I thought I'd get a reference one with the Titan blower cooler (which, according to reviews, is very effective and silent) . It's available here in the UK at a limited supply. Thing is though, it's more expensive than other designs and it's not from one of the best OEMs (Inno3d).

Do you think it's worth the extra cost and potential inferior quality (and definitely reduced power phases than non-reference cards)? Do you believe my cooling setup will be enough for a non-reference card offloading all the heat inside the case?

Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## derfer

Need help finding a quiet bearing 140mm pwm fan. I doubt ball bearing will work. Had to stop buying GTs because most them have noisy bearings. I bought 4 Akasa vipers because they give me the top end performance I need for stress testing, but of the 4 only 1 has no bearing noise. I'd try the Lepa since they're basically Enermax and you've got about a 90% chance of getting a silent bearing with them, but they ruined it with the noisy back grill and the low speed probably won't cut it. Bitfenix I just hear bad stuff about. Really feel like I'm out of options, but I'm tired of gambling on Akasa. I can't afford this crap.


----------



## rickyman0319

is there any fan that has black and red theme except SP120 fan?

it is for radiator or case fan?


----------



## Velathawen

I bought 2 Gelid Wing 14's today just to see how good they were. Holy crap it's going to be expensive outfitting the rest of my case with them


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I bought 2 Gelid Wing 14's today just to see how good they were. Holy crap it's going to be expensive outfitting the rest of my case with them


Haha, I know that feeling.


----------



## mucinex1029

Is there any need for me to have an exhaust fan with a D14 with fans between the two fin towers and one as pull on the left-most tower?


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID Wing 12's perform about as well as the AP-15's, a bit quieter at certain levels though. UV fans, not LEDs but you can install LEDs. Limited color choice to UV Green or UV Blue.


Do the GeLID Wings have any issue with horizontal placement? If so could you recommend 140mm fans with first priority of quiet. I need to try something else for the top back exhaust of the Corsair 350D. Not sure if it's a design flaw but it does not go well with the 140 NZXT I have placed in there. It's fine with the TY-147 but using that blocks putting an additional fan up top.


----------



## derfer

I never had an issue with running them horizontally, but I ditched Gelid for the noise they make. It's like a motor hum or excessive air rushing sound, something odd like that. Like Noctua they're middle of the pack for noise and airflow but priced like they're top end. A lot of the fan round ups will reflect this.


----------



## Alastair

@ Tater Tot

Any thoughts on the new Cooler Master Jet Flo? Might you be getting your paws on some to do a review? How will they fair on a radiator compared to SP120's and CM Xtra Flo's?

Also apparently Jet Flo will also be released in a 140mm option. Maybe some more nice LED radiator fans finally.


----------



## rickyman0319

SP120 quiet vs. P12

which one is better for case fans only?

SP120 QE

Air Flow 37.85 CFM
Static Pressure 1.29 mm/H20
Sound Level 23 dBA
Speed 1450 RPM
Power Draw 0.08 A

P12

Size 120x120x25 mm

Bearing SSO-Bearing

Blade Geometry Nine Blade Design with VCN

Rotational Speed (+/- 10%) 1300 RPM

Rotational Speed with L.N.A. (+/- 10%) 1100 RPM

Rotational Speed with U.L.N.A. (+/- 10%) 900 RPM

Airflow 92,3 m³/h

Airflow with L.N.A. 78,5 m³/h

Airflow with U.L.N.A. 63,4 m³/h

Acoustical Noise 19,8 dB(A)

Acoustical Noise with L.N.A. 16,9 dB(A)

Acoustical Noise with U.L.N.A. 12,6 dB(A)

Static Pressure 1,68 mm H2O

Static Pressure with L.N.A. 1,43 mm H2O

Static Pressure with U.L.N.A. 1,21 mm H2O

Input Power 1,08 W

Input Current 0,09 A

Voltage Range 12 V


----------



## Cwinston

Is a NF-S12A PWM acceptable for CPU cooling?

I wanted something more quiet than the 212+ EVO stock fan, which was making an odd pulsing sound. It will be used on an i5-760 not being overclocked.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cwinston*
> 
> Is a NF-S12A PWM acceptable for CPU cooling?
> 
> I wanted something more quiet than the 212+ EVO stock fan, which was making an odd pulsing sound. It will be used on an i5-760 not being overclocked.


It has low static pressure and is meant as an exhaust fan (or unobstructed + unrestricted intake).

You can still use it though.

as a case fan

http://skratchwizpc.net/cpu-coolers-fans/noctua-nf-s12a-uln-flx-and-pwm-fan-review/

http://www.technic3d.com/review/luefter/1546-noctua-nf-s12a-und-nf-a14-15-luefter/7.htm
http://www.eteknix.com/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-uln-and-pwm-case-fan-reviews/3/
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286552-Noctua-NF-S12A
http://www.mega-labs.com/nfs12afans-page-4.html
http://dvtests.com/?p=12089


----------



## Cwinston

Thanks

I shouldn't have jumped on these so fast and gone the extra mile on reading up









I hope they're at least better than the stock Intel cooler fan though.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> SP120 quiet vs. P12


I wouldn't invest in P12's now, it's an old Sleeve design that shouldn't be there anymore imo. Noctua doesn't even have a true successor to it (versatile 120mm fan), they rather have a lineup which design principle is similar to the Corsair fans:
NF-S12B → AF120
NF-F12 → SP120

F12 is better than SP120 but not really meant for pull through. I don't know about S12B.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I never had an issue with running them horizontally, but I ditched Gelid for the noise they make. It's like a motor hum or excessive air rushing sound, something odd like that. Like Noctua they're middle of the pack for noise and airflow but priced like they're top end. A lot of the fan round ups will reflect this.


Got any recommendations? I don't know of a 140mm fan that pushes as much air and is as quiet as the TY-147 ( also is PWM fan ) because I've only used a few fans and I'd like to avoid trying numerous fans to find the right one. You said the Gelid's make an odd noise I didn't get any weird noises from the TY-147 but I can't mount two up top or front because of the 120mm mounts. Adapters might work for the top two but I don't think the front ones would fit in the Corsair 350D with some kind of adapter.


----------



## Atokade

Hi all,

I'm looking for a 140mm fan with good static pressure profile to replace the stock fans that come with the Corsair H110. Since they are not the AF140s, but something different, I have no idea what their specs are, other than knowing that they run at 1500rpm at 12V. I have both of the fans on my H110 connected to the mobo to manage their speed, and was looking for a better performing fan from a thermal standpoint, not necessarily quieter (as that's what Corsair went for, as opposed to the 2000rpm fans on the Kraken X60).

Does anyone have suggestions? Good static pressure 140mm fans are hard to come by, insomuch as there are very few that are marketed for static pressure applications compared to the availability at 120mm, and no PQ graphs that I can find.

Some of the ones I've been eyeing were the Swiftech Helix 140mm and the new Phanteks PH-F140SP. Suggestions? Experiences?

Cheers,


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Got any recommendations? I don't know of a 140mm fan that pushes as much air and is as quiet as the TY-147 ( also is PWM fan ) because I've only used a few fans and I'd like to avoid trying numerous fans to find the right one. You said the Gelid's make an odd noise I didn't get any weird noises from the TY-147 but I can't mount two up top or front because of the 120mm mounts. Adapters might work for the top two but I don't think the front ones would fit in the Corsair 350D with some kind of adapter.


I don't know if it's really odd so much as I can't figure out what it's coming from. Maybe the blade shape itself, just nosier than it should be at that rpm and airflow. I use Enermax predominantly because their bearings are more consistently quiet and they work fine horizontally, however their blade designs are nothing to write home about. You could try the Akasa 140mm vipers which are pwm. I tried them and had a bearing noise issue, but they replaced all my fans for me. Good customer service considering the average person wouldn't have found the noise complaint worthy. I like them on my rad because the performance at full speed, 1600rpm, is about the same as the performance I got at 1900 rpm on my much noisier b-gear fans.

Edit* If you're in Europe Enermax has some 140mm pwm fans that go up to 1200 and 1400 rpm that could be worth a look.


----------



## Forceman

I picked up a couple of Akasa Vipers yesterday, and I've noticed that now there seems to be a kind of grinding ticking kind of sound coming from my case. I tried unplugging the fans one at a time and it seems to diminish, but it didn't quite go away completely. Is one of them bad, or is that a normal sound from one of those fans (which would be why I couldn't isolate it to a single fan)? I have them mounted vertically on my X60, and if I push against the back of the radiator the sound goes away, so I'm thinking it may be that one or both of them may be a little out of balance. Neither one is touching anything, so it isn't a clearance issue.


----------



## oni5115

Well I changed my case design to cram in some 120mm intakes, so I could balance my air pressure in/out. Planning to use 3 fans as intake, 1 as exhaust (plus my PSU San Ace, and Scyth Big Shuriken as exhaust).

This opens up Cougar Vortex PWM's and Gelid Wing PWM's. Color wise, I much prefer the Cougar, as you can get them in black or orange -- both of which I like. Searching this thread seems to indicate the Cougars have good bearings as well.

How do they compare sound wise?
Do the PWM versions have really bad clicking?

Is there something better than both of them, that is PWM, and comes in black?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I picked up a couple of Akasa Vipers yesterday, and I've noticed that now there seems to be a kind of grinding ticking kind of sound coming from my case. I tried unplugging the fans one at a time and it seems to diminish, but it didn't quite go away completely. Is one of them bad, or is that a normal sound from one of those fans (which would be why I couldn't isolate it to a single fan)? I have them mounted vertically on my X60, and if I push against the back of the radiator the sound goes away, so I'm thinking it may be that one or both of them may be a little out of balance. Neither one is touching anything, so it isn't a clearance issue.


I think you are just hearing the PWM circuits of the fans ticking. I can hear it on my graphics cards and I could also hear it on my Xtra Flo 120's when I was using. I would not worry about it unless you find it annoying.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think you are just hearing the PWM circuits of the fans ticking. I can hear it on my graphics cards and I could also hear it on my Xtra Flo 120's when I was using. I would not worry about it unless you find it annoying.


That's what I'm starting to think also, although I didn't hear it with the default PWM fans. Would running the fans off a 3-pin header (so not using PWM) eliminate that noise?


----------



## Alastair

Yes i think so


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I don't know if it's really odd so much as I can't figure out what it's coming from. Maybe the blade shape itself, just nosier than it should be at that rpm and airflow. I use Enermax predominantly because their bearings are more consistently quiet and they work fine horizontally, however their blade designs are nothing to write home about. You could try the Akasa 140mm vipers which are pwm. I tried them and had a bearing noise issue, but they replaced all my fans for me. Good customer service considering the average person wouldn't have found the noise complaint worthy. I like them on my rad because the performance at full speed, 1600rpm, is about the same as the performance I got at 1900 rpm on my much noisier b-gear fans.
> 
> Edit* If you're in Europe Enermax has some 140mm pwm fans that go up to 1200 and 1400 rpm that could be worth a look.


Thank you I'll try an Akasa 140mm viper and see how it handles in various configurations within the case. I would try 140mm pwm Enermax you mentioned however I'm not in Europe.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Thank you I'll try an Akasa 140mm viper and see how it handles in various configurations within the case. I would try 140mm pwm Enermax you mentioned however I'm not in Europe.


Just a head's up, I just got two Akasa Vipers and they both make a clicking, ticking, kind of noise at low speed. Not really loud, but kind of annyoing to me. I think it may be bearing noise because it is there even if I connect them up non-PWM. I have them mounted vertically, haven't tried them horizontally yet.

Edit: Nope, I take that back. They do make a slight ticking noise, but it is pretty much inaudible once you get 6 inches away from the fan. The noise I was hearing was a vibration in the water tubes of my X60. Once I repositioned them it was silent again. So a +1 from me for the Vipers.


----------



## Mysticode

Finally getting around to assembling my new build, with my Fractal Design R4.

My question to Mr Tot, and the rest of you, what do you feel the benefit would be in my case (literally), for using the built in fan controller on the R4?

My plan is to have 2x 140mm on the front, 1x 140mm on the back, 1x 140m on the bottom (potential), and an h100i with 2x 120mm exhausting out the top. Where would the fan controller come useful?

The H100i's fans would be the SP120's from Corsair, Quiet edition, and I imagine need to be plugged right into the CPU headers on the mobo?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> My question to Mr Tot, and the rest of you, what do you feel the benefit would be in my case (literally), for using the built in fan controller on the R4?


Being able to control fan speed?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Finally getting around to assembling my new build, with my Fractal Design R4.
> 
> My question to Mr Tot, and the rest of you, what do you feel the benefit would be in my case (literally), for using the built in fan controller on the R4?
> 
> My plan is to have 2x 140mm on the front, 1x 140mm on the back, 1x 140m on the bottom (potential), and an h100i with 2x 120mm exhausting out the top. Where would the fan controller come useful?
> 
> The H100i's fans would be the SP120's from Corsair, Quiet edition, and I imagine need to be plugged right into the CPU headers on the mobo?


Using the built in fan controller will allow you to manually adjust the fans speed (and noise) dependent on how much air is needed to cool the case and supply air to H100i.

What is ideal for me is to use PWM fans on everything and control them with PWM signal from motherboard CPU fan socket. Than case fans speed up same as cooler fans when more air is needed and slow down too.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Being able to control fan speed?


But would it be necessary, is my point. If the fans are already quiet at full voltage, what's the point?

Fans being used:

2x Fractal Silent Series R2 140mm
2x Gelid Wing Silent 14 140mm
2x Corsair SP120 120mm (for h100i)

The h100i would be connected to my CPU fan motherboard header(s), no? Or would the pump connect here?


----------



## Tator Tot

Some people don't find a 1000 RPM 120mm fan, quiet. Thus they lower the speed even more to 550-600 RPM.

It's silly to me, but those people think they're perfectly sane.


----------



## Elohim

I even heard of completely insane people going even lower than 550rpm


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I even heard of completely insane people going even lower than 550rpm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> But would it be necessary, is my point. If the fans are already quiet at full voltage, what's the point?


Often it's not the fan that makes the noise but the airflow... the faster the airflow the louder the noise.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Some people don't find a 1000 RPM 120mm fan, quiet. Thus they lower the speed even more to 550-600 RPM.
> 
> It's silly to me, but those people think they're perfectly sane.


None of the fans in my system go about 1000rpm and idle about 650rpm so I know I'm sane... At times I do wonder about you though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I even heard of completely insane people going even lower than 550rpm


Your avatar is proof enough of your insanity.


----------



## Mysticode

Tonight I am installing my h100i, wish me luck as this is new territory for me. Have never installed a rad with fans before.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Tonight I am installing my h100i, wish me luck as this is new territory for me. Have never installed a rad with fans before.


It is really not that hard. It really depends on what case you got.


----------



## Mysticode

Fractal Design R4.

I've heard the fitting can be a bit tight against most motherboards, so I will offset the placement of the rad a bit if so.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I even heard of completely insane people going even lower than 550rpm


CALL THE SAFETY VANS! We've got some real whackos on the loose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> None of the fans in my system go about 1000rpm and idle about 650rpm so I know I'm sane... At times I do wonder about you though.


Oh I'm insane, but those below-500RPM guys are even worse.

They think they can achieve silence.

I'm insane for other reasons, at least mine are obtainable goals.


----------



## Mysticode

I noticed after I loaded in the Gelid Silent Wing 14's I have, to the front of the Fractal Design R4, and then slipped on the dust protecting mesh, the airflow was barely even noticeable three inches away by my hand. Should I be concerned, or have more trust in the airflow overall that 2x 140mm Wing 14's will provide?


----------



## Namwons

i wonder if we will ever see some bladeless "ion" type fans?...0 rpm anyone HAHA


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I noticed after I loaded in the Gelid Silent Wing 14's I have, to the front of the Fractal Design R4, and then slipped on the dust protecting mesh, the airflow was barely even noticeable three inches away by my hand. Should I be concerned, or have more trust in the airflow overall that 2x 140mm Wing 14's will provide?


Don't be worried about it, The fans are gonna be cut back in airflow to overcome the case & filter but that's normal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i wonder if we will ever see some bladeless "ion" type fans?...0 rpm anyone HAHA


They're not bladeless but they have almost no pressure so you can only use them in an open air environment.


----------



## Mysticode

Brb putting in some small Dyson fans into my case!


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> CALL THE SAFETY VANS! We've got some real whackos on the loose.


In all honesty: the sweet spot to me is somewhere around 700-900 rpm depending on the fan.

On another note, did you have a chance to get your hands on the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex fans? they seem to get excellent feedback for a slim fan. I would be interested in your opinion about them.

also: complete this fn thread/test already


----------



## Tator Tot

Haven't, I might shoot them an email but the thread has definitely grown past what I originally intended. Which is why it's taken me so long.

Fortunately, it may come to close within the next 2 weeks. I'm switching jobs at the moment so they cleared my schedule at one place and just have me working doubles on the weekend so the replacement can train during the week.

So while I'm beat Thursday-Sunday, Mon-Tues-Wed is pretty free. Even Thursday's till ~6PM.

I need to contact the member who said he'd help me with graphing. If I can send him all of the data to graph out while I make charts, then we should be able to finish sooner.

I have 3 fans left on the bed to test, then I'll have all the data points.

Collecting 8 voltage samples (4v-12v) for 3 different factors takes up way too much time. It's generally an hour to two hours per fan depending on how well things work out for me and how quickly I can get a normalized result.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I need to contact the member who said he'd help me with graphing. If I can send him all of the data to graph out while I make charts, then we should be able to finish sooner.


I did offer to, although I don't know if I was the only one


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I did offer to, although I don't know if I was the only one


YOU MAST DO IT NAO WE MASN'T WAIT ANY LONGURRR


----------



## Tator Tot

He has to wait for me to forward him the data.


----------



## NightLiteZZZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> He has to wait for me to forward him the data.


YOU MAST DO IT NAO WE MASN'T WAIT ANY LONGURRR


----------



## GanjaSMK

LOL at the responses!









We love your work Tator!


----------



## rack04

Stupid question. How do I determine the air flow direction on a fan without actually plugging it in? I just got some GELID Silent 14 PWM fans.


----------



## Forceman

They blow towards the motor support side.


----------



## doyll

As above.
Open side of fan (no braces) is side air goes in on.
Side with pieces going to the middle with wires on one is side air comes out on.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Stupid question. How do I determine the air flow direction on a fan without actually plugging it in? I just got some GELID Silent 14 PWM fans.


Hold the fan. Find the sticker and look at it. The fan will be blowing to your face.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Hold the fan. Find the sticker and look at it. The fan will be blowing to your face.


It has stickers on both sides though


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> It has stickers on both sides though


Not on the fans I have... well then.

Hold the fan. Find the side where there are 'bars' holding a circle in the middle. Look at this. The fan will be blowing towards your face.


----------



## Mysticode

I always can tell by the shape of the fan blade, it scoops up the air to blow it out, so if it looks like a scooping motion when you spin it with your finger, that's the sake it intakes on. Just my 2 cents, probably flawed in this somehow


----------



## NightLiteZZZ

Which fans should I consider for the Megahalems when looking for silence? People have been recommending the Akasa Vipers.


----------



## RasutoKage

What fans I should get for this build: post #90. I would like them all to be PWM fans and have pretty good CFM. Thanks.









NZXT FX Enthusiast RF-FX14L-OP 140mm 140LB PWM Fan Might just get these since I already have them on the kraken. Looks good for case fans too.


----------



## Phryke

Hi, what would the best 140mm fans for a UT60 radiator? Cooling/static pressure/air flow a priority over noise/sound.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phryke*
> 
> Hi, what would the best 140mm fans for a UT60 radiator? Cooling/static pressure/air flow a priority over noise/sound.


rosewill hyperborea's


----------



## NightLiteZZZ

Just curious, any idea if the Silent Wings 2 will mount on any of these coolers natively? Or would you recommend other fans? As usual I'm looking for silence without sacrificing much on performance.

PH-TC14PE
Silver Arrow SB-E
NH-D14


----------



## Elohim

no no and no


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightLiteZZZ*
> 
> Just curious, any idea if the Silent Wings 2 will mount on any of these coolers natively? Or would you recommend other fans? As usual I'm looking for silence without sacrificing much on performance.
> 
> PH-TC14PE
> Silver Arrow SB-E
> NH-D14


Silver Arrow SB-E, no idea.

D14 & TC14PE should be fine if they come with 140mm fan clips.


----------



## villain

The Fractal R4 ships with two Fractal R2 fans. Would it be a good idea to put them both in the front and get a Silent Wings 2 140mm for the rear?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The Fractal R4 ships with two Fractal R2 fans. Would it be a good idea to put them both in the front and get a Silent Wings 2 140mm for the rear?


I'd only use them as exhaust. They hardly have any pressure to suck through the dust filter, 2 mesh surfaces, and angled intake zone.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd only use them as exhaust. They hardly have any pressure to suck through the dust filter, 2 mesh surfaces, and angled intake zone.


140mm Silent Wings 2 fans seem to have a lower static pressure than 140mm R2 fans. So I guess I should go with Noctua.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> 140mm Silent Wings 2 fans seem to have a lower static pressure than 140mm R2 fans. So I guess I should go with Noctua.


That'd be a better option.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> 140mm Silent Wings 2 fans seem to have a lower static pressure than 140mm R2 fans. So I guess I should go with Noctua.


Wha? It's rated for a maximum of 1.7 mm H2O vs the .84 on the R2









Or are you talking about the non-PWM model?


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Wha? It's rated for a maximum of 1.7 mm H2O vs the .84 on the R2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you talking about the non-PWM model?


Not sure, but according to the official website:

140mm 1000rpm: 0.81 mm H2O
120mm 1500rpm: 1.63 mm H2O


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Not sure, but according to the official website:
> 
> 140mm 1000rpm: 0.81 mm H2O
> 120mm 1500rpm: 1.63 mm H2O


Oooooh, my bad. I misread your post.

You're talking about the Be Quiet Silent Wings. I thought you were talking about Gelid's Wing fans.


----------



## kokpa

Hi, do any one now how good is corsair h55 fan against noctua pwm F12? Im looking for silence at idle







(waiting for FC5 v3 )


----------



## Zillerella

E-loops or NF-F12s for the h220 pull pushing air out of case in 600t top department.
Don't tell me the NF-F12 make weird noise in pull because I know









Edit: I go for PWM version of both.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> E-loops or NF-F12s for the h220 pull pushing air out of case in 600t top department.
> Don't tell me the NF-F12 make weird noise in pull because I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I go for PWM version of both.


F12's, eLoops are over-rated fans right out the gate.

They look cool, but their big fancy blade design doesn't do much for them.

There's a reason that Noctua's best line up of a fans (F12, A14, A15, P12, & S12A) all use very basic fan blade designs. The "vortex control notches" they put into the blades alter the tone & drop airflow / pressure slightly but considering they're a silence oriented company and it's less than 5% drop, I don't find it to be a terrible decision.


----------



## Zillerella

But are they any good. And I mean the Noiseblocker NB E-loop fans just to confirm.


----------



## Tator Tot

Not by comparison, for the cost, many other fans do the same thing or better.

Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM, Noctua S12A-PWM, Noctua F12-PWM, PWM Modded Gentle Typhoon 3k/4k/5k fans, etc.


----------



## Zillerella

Ahh okay. Just think I will stick to the NF-F12, though the colors is not the best choice.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys, would THIS fan make a good radiator fan? its 38mm thick fan and confirmed a 2BB fan after a quick Google search. the dell proprietary plug is easily replaced with a soldering iron and spare 4-pin fan plug. so would this be a good investment?


----------



## Zillerella

Just got my Be quiet! Silent wings 2. What some sexy fans, cant wait to put them into my rig!


----------



## miklkit

I have a Silverstone case with perforated metal backed by foam filters front panel. When new I installed 3 Silverstone 120mm, 56cfm led fans. That worked at first but after upgrading other stuff there was a negative pressure situation, so I replaced them with 3 Arctic Cooling non led fans @ 74cfm.

All is well with good positive pressure and temps and no noise but I have found that the led fans backlit the filters so it was easy to see when they got dirty. Then it was just 30 seconds with a small vacuum to clean them. Not anymore. Out of sight, out of mind.

I got an Aerocool Shark led @ 80cfm and have been using it as an exhaust fan and it seems to be doing fine, being quiet and moving the air well. Would this be a good intake fan or are there better led fans out there?


----------



## Mysticode

I'm up and running with all of my fans in my Fractal R4 case, with the 2x Corsair SP120 Quiets in a push configuration on my h100i on the top of my case.

My issue is that I really don't find the SP120 Quiets all that quiet. They are running almost at a constant 1300RPM (give or take), and do not deviate much from this fan speed. I can really hear them operating, even from 5 feet away. Thoughts? This is normal though, right?


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Just got my Be quiet! Silent wings 2. What some sexy fans, cant wait to put them into my rig!


The fan is amazing, I installed one in the rear of my Fractal R4. All the case vibrations are gone and it's quieter. The stock fan used to get hot, this one doesn't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm up and running with all of my fans in my Fractal R4 case, with the 2x Corsair SP120 Quiets in a push configuration on my h100i on the top of my case.
> 
> My issue is that I really don't find the SP120 Quiets all that quiet. They are running almost at a constant 1300RPM (give or take), and do not deviate much from this fan speed. I can really hear them operating, even from 5 feet away. Thoughts? This is normal though, right?


If they're not PWM fans (4-pin connector), they will be running at full speed all the time. 3-pin non-PWM fans can be voltage regulated. If your motherboard supports it, you can set a target temperature and the fans will be controlled automatically. On my ASUS board only the CHA_FAN headers support voltage regulation. The downside is that it will be based on the case temperature and not the CPU temperature (as it would be if the CPU_FAN headers supported it).


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> The fan is amazing, I installed one in the rear of my Fractal R4. All the case vibrations are gone and it's quieter. The stock fan used to get hot, this one doesn't.


Yes they are, installed two of them into my 600t now, and they look good. Love the mounting system


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The fan is amazing, I installed one in the rear of my Fractal R4. All the case vibrations are gone and it's quieter. The stock fan used to get hot, this one doesn't.
> If they're not PWM fans (4-pin connector), they will be running at full speed all the time. 3-pin non-PWM fans can be voltage regulated. If your motherboard supports it, you can set a target temperature and the fans will be controlled automatically. On my ASUS board only the CHA_FAN headers support voltage regulation. The downside is that it will be based on the case temperature and not the CPU temperature (as it would be if the CPU_FAN headers supported it).


I actually have the fans plugged into my h100i pump, to control from Corsair Link. Do you or anyone else here have much experience with Corsair Link? Will it be able to control my SP120s?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I actually have the fans plugged into my h100i pump, to control from Corsair Link. Do you or anyone else here have much experience with Corsair Link? Will it be able to control my SP120s?


You will be able to control the fans via Corsair Link using their fan curves etc. However, the program itself is quite difficult to navigate and has a lot of problems from my experience. I just let the pump control my fans without any software, worked better for me that way!


----------



## Mysticode

Yeah I have the fans on "Performance" mode, and they are still at 1309 to 1317 rpm.

Corsair website rates the RPM at 1450 RPM, so I am not sure how to get the RPM any higher.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Yeah I have the fans on "Performance" mode, and they are still at 1309 to 1317 rpm.
> 
> Corsair website rates the RPM at 1450 RPM, so I am not sure how to get the RPM any higher.


It's possible that the program can't really push it that far or that it simply misreads the RPM's. Not sure if you have the PWM SP's or the regular but if they are the regular quiet- or performance editions with 3pin connectors it's probably because of 3pins being less accurate when it comes to RPM monitoring.


----------



## Mysticode

My bad, should have let you know, it's the normal SP120 Quiet non-PWM


----------



## michael-ocn

I've got a pair of Gelid Wing 12s headed my way to replace a pair of SilverStone FN121s as the intake fans on my Kublai case. Got a good price for them on frozencpu, but then the shipping cost kinda defeated that good price. I'm hoping they move more air at both 7v and 12v and make less noise then the fans i'm replacing. According to a review I read, i'm expecting them to spin at ~1050 rpm at 7v, I'm hoping for dead silence at the lower voltage. At the higher voltage, it'll be really sweet if these fans, with the case door closed, outperform my current fans with the case door open.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13259/fan-865/Gelid_Solutions_Wing_12_120mm_x_25mm_UV_Reactive_Gamer_Fan_-_UV_Green.html

They should be here later this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID Wing 12's perform about as well as the AP-15's, a bit quieter at certain levels though. UV fans, not LEDs but you can install LEDs. Limited color choice to UV Green or UV Blue.
> 
> Cougar CFD Series are a good option @$15 or less. They're not as quiet as the GeLID's, but they are still pretty solid. Come in a good variety of colors as well (Red, White, Green, Blue, & Black (Smoked Plastic) w/o LED)


----------



## HiTechPixel

Not sure if they are new or not but a store in Sweden just put up two new fans: Be Quiet! PureWings 2 120mm and 140mm. They actually look pretty good but how'd they fare against Scythe GT's?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Not sure if they are new or not but a store in Sweden just put up two new fans: Be Quiet! PureWings 2 120mm and 140mm. They actually look pretty good but how'd they fare against Scythe GT's?


Great case fans but not too great for radiators. They still work for it, but GT's are better in that particular setting.

Also, they have been available from various retailers in Sweden for quite some time









Edit: sorry I thought you said Silentwings 2 derp....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Not sure if they are new or not but a store in Sweden just put up two new fans: Be Quiet! PureWings 2 120mm and 140mm. They actually look pretty good but how'd they fare against Scythe GT's?


They are less expensive versions of the Silent Wing 2's with a rifle bearing instead of a Fluid Dynamic, and the mounts are non-adjustable.

Like wise, they lack any form of anti-vibration mounting. E.G. no rubber dampeners on the fan housing or rubber "screws" for mounting.

The later are easy to come by and would be recommended though (for any fan that is.)


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Great case fans but not too great for radiators. They still work for it, but GT's are better in that particular setting.
> 
> Also, they have been available from various retailers in Sweden for quite some time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They are less expensive versions of the Silent Wing 2's with a rifle bearing instead of a Fluid Dynamic, and the mounts are non-adjustable.
> Like wise, they lack any form of anti-vibration mounting. E.G. no rubber dampeners on the fan housing or rubber "screws" for mounting.
> 
> The later are easy to come by and would be recommended though (for any fan that is.)


Ah right, my bad. Thanks for the answers. Guess I'll just go with GT's.


----------



## cloppy007

They are cheaper versions of the Silent Wings, using rifle bearing. They advertise 80k hours of MTBF which doubles the usual of rifle bearing. Perhaps that's the MTBF @ 25ºC...


----------



## michael-ocn

Looking forward to a new pair of gelid wing 12s showing up tomorrow









In the event these things spin faster and louder than I would like (will have to wait and see), I've been looking into how to tone them down a little if desired. A simple 5 or 10 ohm resistor or even just a diode inline might do the trick if needed.
http://www.pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/A_Simple_Way_To_Reduce_A_DC_Fan_Speed/
The site has lots of neat fan control circuitry ideas.


----------



## michael-ocn

Well... the gelid wing 12s do spin a little faster/louder than expected or desired?

Rated speed is 1500 rpm but i get ~1700 at 12v and ~1200 at 7v, so thats +200 from what i was expecting based on reviews and specs at each voltage. I've only played with one of them, maybe the other one has different speed characteristics? The level of sound and quality of the sound produced given the rpm is pretty decent... but at 7v in particular its louder than my fn121 at 950 rpm.

I'll have to tinker with these some and i probably will want to put a diode or resistor inline afterall. For now, i'm sticking with the silverstone fn121s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Looking forward to a new pair of gelid wing 12s showing up tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the event these things spin faster and louder than I would like (will have to wait and see), I've been looking into how to tone them down a little if desired. A simple 5 or 10 ohm resistor or even just a diode inline might do the trick if needed.
> http://www.pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/A_Simple_Way_To_Reduce_A_DC_Fan_Speed/
> The site has lots of neat fan control circuitry ideas.


----------



## Tator Tot

At 250 RPM faster they're definitely going to be louder.

Odd to see one spin 200 RPM more than rated, on the other hand your voltages could be high & causing that


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> At 250 RPM faster they're definitely going to be louder.
> 
> Odd to see one spin 200 RPM more than rated, on the other hand your voltages could be high & causing that


I have a 1600 rpm slipstream that spins at 1700+ when on these headers, maybe it is over 12v? I have a digital volt/ohm meter and will poke at it to see whats going on in there. I should do that to help figure out resistance or diode requirements anyway. I've got some stash if resistors somewhere here and a soldering iron too... will have to bust that out.

I thought i was getting a package that came with a simple fan controller, but i guess not. Instead i have an extra speed reducing fan cable with a resistor inline, not sure how many ohms but i'll figure that out with the ohm meter too.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you're gonna go that route, use Zener diodes. They will drop the voltage but leave the current unaffected.

Better overall, and more consistent output.

If you're going for resistors, it depends on how much power the fan uses but generally 0.5w 27Ohm (7v) or 0.5w 42Ohm (5v) resistor.

As I said, it depends on the fan though.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you're gonna go that route, use Zener diodes. They will drop the voltage but leave the current unaffected.
> Better overall, and more consistent output.
> 
> If you're going for resistors, it depends on how much power the fan uses but generally 0.5w 27Ohm (7v) or 0.5w 42Ohm (5v) resistor.
> 
> As I said, it depends on the fan though.


I have the fan control in the bios that i use to switch between 7v and 12v. I can switch between those with a simple gui. With the gelids, I was hoping to accomplish a few things...
* to make it a little quieter when the fans are full on w/o descreasing cooling
* to make it a little cooler at 7v w/o increasing noise

Since the gelids are more silence oriented than the fn121s, i think i can do that, but to do so i really want to drop from12v to 10.5v (or so) in the "full on" case, and from 7v to like 5.5v for the other setting. I need to play with the fans to figure out what voltages i really want for my two states and pick a resistor or diode that will step things down to fit. I was thinking 10 ohms or so.

It might not be worth the trouble, but it's a fun hobby.

My guestimate about having ~1500 at 12v and ~1000 at 7v out the box was off the mark







Maybe the 2nd gelid is closer to those marks, if so maybe i just use one of them? The fast gelid is definitely a better summer fan than the really noisy slipstream i used over the summer.


----------



## surficial

Hi first post what cheap(ish) fans would you recommend for a CM Gemini cooler (the big original one)? Going for quiet and I want PWM if possible


----------



## YounGMessiah

What's a good 140mm fan for my kraken x60 ? I got the two that came with on a push. And my lower quality 140 fan from my case on top pulling. Trying to replace that done


----------



## Forceman

I put a pair of Akasa Vipers on mine (I wanted PWM). Slightly lower temps, but quite a bit quieter than the stock fans.


----------



## michael-ocn

Hmmm... i might wire one of these into each of the pwr lines coming from the CHA_FAN headers, w/o exposing knobs on the outside of the case.

25-Ohm 3-Watt Rheostat
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062299#inTheBox
https://www.google.com/search?q=25-Ohm+3-Watt+Rheostat&espv=2&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=R2gzUpDjCKL0iQKw4YDYDA&ved=0CG4QsAQ&biw=1262&bih=994&dpr=1

Then i could tweak to taste for any fan i might use in these intake positions w/o having to so carefully pair the resistor with the fan. That might be a nice improvement project. Will have to take a look at how big those are and where I could squirrel them away in the case. Might be able to mount them on the side of the drive cage up front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I have the fan control in the bios that i use to switch between 7v and 12v. I can switch between those with a simple gui. With the gelids, I was hoping to accomplish a few things...
> * to make it a little quieter when the fans are full on w/o descreasing cooling
> * to make it a little cooler at 7v w/o increasing noise
> 
> Since the gelids are more silence oriented than the fn121s, i think i can do that, but to do so i really want to drop from12v to 10.5v (or so) in the "full on" case, and from 7v to like 5.5v for the other setting. I need to play with the fans to figure out what voltages i really want for my two states and pick a resistor or diode that will step things down to fit. I was thinking 10 ohms or so.
> 
> It might not be worth the trouble, but it's a fun hobby.
> 
> My guestimate about having ~1500 at 12v and ~1000 at 7v out the box was off the mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the 2nd gelid is closer to those marks, if so maybe i just use one of them? The fast gelid is definitely a better summer fan than the really noisy slipstream i used over the summer.


----------



## kcskcw

Hello OCN, I'm very happy/grateful that Tator Tot made such a thread for all end users
I know for a fact that *companies have their testing scales way off + each company having different standards* creates a nightmare as far as trying to purchase whether a quiet fan or even with a good static pressure.

well anyways, i'm currently looking for 3 140mm fans that are quiet + provide best static pressure for a Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ARE2YE/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

It came with TY-143 fans(that came with the cooler), seems that it has large shroud of a fan, but when i turn them on, it gets loud very quickly under load.

Any advice is appreciated. and i apologize in advance if i haven't read through this thread properly, since it seems that there are a lot of reviews done here which is amazing in a sense o_o(links from the best quiet +static fan from this thread would be awesome)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> Hello OCN, I'm very happy/grateful that Tator Tot made such a thread for all end users
> I know for a fact that *companies have their testing scales way off + each company having different standards* creates a nightmare as far as trying to purchase whether a quiet fan or even with a good static pressure.
> 
> well anyways, i'm currently looking for 3 140mm fans that are quiet + provide best static pressure for a Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ARE2YE/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
> 
> It came with TY-143 fans(that came with the cooler), seems that it has large shroud of a fan, but when i turn them on, it gets loud very quickly under load.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. and i apologize in advance if i haven't read through this thread properly, since it seems that there are a lot of reviews done here which is amazing in a sense o_o(links from the best quiet +static fan from this thread would be awesome)


Get Noctua NF-A14 PWM fans.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> Hello OCN, I'm very happy/grateful that Tator Tot made such a thread for all end users
> I know for a fact that *companies have their testing scales way off + each company having different standards* creates a nightmare as far as trying to purchase whether a quiet fan or even with a good static pressure.
> 
> well anyways, i'm currently looking for 3 140mm fans that are quiet + provide best static pressure for a Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ARE2YE/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
> 
> It came with TY-143 fans(that came with the cooler), seems that it has large shroud of a fan, but when i turn them on, it gets loud very quickly under load.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. and i apologize in advance if i haven't read through this thread properly, since it seems that there are a lot of reviews done here which is amazing in a sense o_o(links from the best quiet +static fan from this thread would be awesome)


Use your motherboard's PWM control to cap them. The TY-143 minimum speed is 600rpm, which should be very silent. What's your motherboard?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Use your motherboard's PWM control to cap them. The TY-143 minimum speed is 600rpm, which should be very silent. What's your motherboard?


They can make audible bearing noise that low. A draw-back to 2BB's.

At lower RPM levels (depending on fan size obviously) they can be noisier due to the bearing. So that may not be optimal for him.


----------



## kcskcw

i haven't copped my FX-8350 yet, so i haven't installed the cooler unfortunately. I did test the fans at a different machine, so it is, yeah, goddamn loud.

As far as my motherboard, it is Asrock 990fx Extreme9

Tator Tot, im assuming when you said 2BB that's 2 ball-bearing, correct?

and thanks again, i'll look for those fans. if i find a good deal might as well share the link with everyone


----------



## kcskcw

and i don't mean to annoy you guys again, but

is there a difference between Noctua *NF-A14* vs *NF-F12*?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> and i don't mean to annoy you guys again, but
> 
> is there a difference between Noctua *NF-A14* vs *NF-F12*?


Size, NF-F12 is 120mm and the NF-A14 is 140mm, the design/structure is different.


----------



## kcskcw

oh wow, i'm sorry i overlooked that(120mm vs 140mm)

thanks again, i'll post here how dope it is after i figure this bish out


----------



## Tator Tot

@Kcskcw, yes 2BB = Two Ball Bearing.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> i haven't copped my FX-8350 yet, so i haven't installed the cooler unfortunately. I did test the fans at a different machine, so it is, yeah, goddamn loud.
> 
> As far as my motherboard, it is Asrock 990fx Extreme9
> 
> Tator Tot, im assuming when you said 2BB that's 2 ball-bearing, correct?
> 
> and thanks again, i'll look for those fans. if i find a good deal might as well share the link with everyone


I think you can set a target temperature and a max PWM duty cycle. I can help you if you don't find it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> and i don't mean to annoy you guys again, but
> 
> is there a difference between Noctua *NF-A14* vs *NF-F12*?


The F12 has stators to focus airflow, and it's a 120mm fan. The A14 doesn't have that, and it's a 140mm fan with 140mm mounting holes. I said this because the TY-140 family uses 120mm mounting holes. I don't know about the TY-150, to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They can make audible bearing noise that low. A draw-back to 2BB's.
> 
> At lower RPM levels (depending on fan size obviously) they can be noisier due to the bearing. So that may not be optimal for him.


Oh, I assumed they were FDB, but then I realised that 2600rpm is perhaps too much for FDB.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> i haven't copped my FX-8350 yet, so i haven't installed the cooler unfortunately. I did test the fans at a different machine, so it is, yeah, goddamn loud.
> 
> As far as my motherboard, it is Asrock 990fx Extreme9
> 
> Tator Tot, im assuming when you said 2BB that's 2 ball-bearing, correct?
> 
> and thanks again, i'll look for those fans. if i find a good deal might as well share the link with everyone


I use TY-143 fans on Phanteks TC14PE and find them as quiet as stock Phanteks fans.
TY-143 fans are not loud from idle up to about 1300rpm. They have same bearing & noise as TY-141 & TY-151, the fans on standard Silver Arrow SB-E & Archon SB-E.
Listen to sound clips of them here 800rpm and full speed of TY-141 & TY-150 on SA SB-E, TY-150 on Archon SB-E and stock PH-F140TS fans on TC14PE.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/488-test-thermalright-archon-sb-e.html?showall=0&start=6


----------



## kcskcw

okay, i don't know if you guys know this but

it seems that *NF-A15*(http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Cooling-NF-A15-PWM/dp/B00AED7XFI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1379195744&sr=8-6&keywords=Noctua+140mm) is $5 cheaper than *NF-A14*(http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A14-PWM-140x140x25mm-1200rpm/dp/B00CP6QLY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1379195744&sr=8-4&keywords=Noctua+140mm)

would it be okay if i go for A15 instead of A14? it'd save me cash, a lot.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> okay, i don't know if you guys know this but
> 
> it seems that *NF-A15*(http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Cooling-NF-A15-PWM/dp/B00AED7XFI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1379195744&sr=8-6&keywords=Noctua+140mm) is $5 cheaper than *NF-A14*(http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A14-PWM-140x140x25mm-1200rpm/dp/B00CP6QLY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1379195744&sr=8-4&keywords=Noctua+140mm)
> 
> would it be okay if i go for A15 instead of A14? it'd save me cash, a lot.


The A15 is 150mm fan with 120mm mounting. Where are you planning to mount the fan.


----------



## kcskcw

Okay cool then

i'll get the A15 since it's pretty much the same thing, just bigger and better









as far as mounting the fans, they'll be dedicated to >>Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme<< so it'll fit perfectly.

thanks again yall, and knowing that good 140mm fans cost around ~*$20*, im glad that they could be noctua fans







(i didn't think it'd fit the budget)


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> The A15 is 150mm fan with 120mm mounting. Where are you planning to mount the fan.


Please be sure what you state as facts are in fact really true facts and not false like above.









*NH-A15 is a 140mm fan measureing 140x150x25mm, round frame with 2 flat sides, 4-pin PWM and 1200/900rpm max.*

If you doubt me here's what Noctua says:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=54&lng=en&set=1


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> Oh, I assumed they were FDB, but then I realised that 2600rpm is perhaps too much for FDB.


It's not too much, but it's more expensive to build. The 2BB was a cost saving measure to keep the price of the Silver Arrow coolers ~$7-10 cheaper on each unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> okay, i don't know if you guys know this but
> 
> it seems that *NF-A15*(http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Cooling-NF-A15-PWM/dp/B00AED7XFI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1379195744&sr=8-6&keywords=Noctua+140mm) is $5 cheaper than *NF-A14*(http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A14-PWM-140x140x25mm-1200rpm/dp/B00CP6QLY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1379195744&sr=8-4&keywords=Noctua+140mm)
> 
> would it be okay if i go for A15 instead of A14? it'd save me cash, a lot.


Yeah, they're A14's with a slightly "curved" frame so they can fit on 120mm mounts.


----------



## Zillerella

A15 is a great fan. I use it on my Noctua U14S and it is working wonders


----------



## THEStorm

No more need for recommendation, for my 500r I went with 2 x 120mm SP120 HPE PWM for front intake (built in filter), 1 x 120mm SP120 HPE PWM for rear intake (removed filter material from top panel and cut it to size for this intake), in the progress of making the side mesh into a window (sealed with tape at the moment), and then 2 OEM SP120 exhaust blowing through the H100i rad in the top of the case. So far temps and volumes are good for me.

Thanks for a good read!


----------



## michael-ocn

Not long ago i bought two gelid wing 12s with replacing a pair of stock silverstone case fans (9 blades, made by globalfan) in mind.

Both gelids spin ~200 rpm faster than their rated speed and one of them is considerably more quiet than the other, but even the quiet one is still somewhat louder than the silverstones. The difference in noise between the two gelids prompted me to listen more closely to the 2 silverstone fans i've been using in comparison to a 3rd silverstone that I have not been using. Turns out one (that was in use) was noticeably louder than the other two.

So instead of using the gelids... i've plugged in the two more quiet silverstones for now.

Apparently, not all fans of the same make/model are equal and speed ratings are questionable.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Hey Tator, first off I would like to say thanks for this, it is a great wealth of knowledge for the community. I am just looking for a recommendation (as everyone else is).
> 
> I am just starting to redo the cooling in my Corsair 500r as my H100 died (being warrantied, hopefully will get a h100i back). Currently I am running all stock cooling (2 x 120mm intake in the front, 1 x 200mm intake in the side, 120mm x 1 was exhaust however being switched to intake, then the rad in the top with 2 x 120mm exhaust). I plan on replacing the 200 side intake with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro in 230mm (even though you don't normally recommend, but they are 230mm that fit 200mm, but if you can recommend a better 200mm I would go with that!), however I am looking for a recommendation for the front and rear intake fans.
> 
> My plan is to pick up a Swiftech 8way PWM splitter and run all the fans off the CPU fan header so I would like the fans to be PWM. I am also going to be picking up DEMCiflex filters for the side and rear intakes (front has a filter built in). I was thinking maybe a TY-147 for the rear intake (unless you can recommend something better), but I am not sure on what to use for the front intake fans, they will be pulling through the front filter and the lower will be blowing through a HDD cage (top cage is removed).
> 
> I am looking for a fan with good performance that wont sound like a jet, however the PWM should help with excessive noise. I was thinking that the Noctura NF-F12 may fit the bill or possibly Corsair SP120 (not sure which, performance or quiet), however if I don`t have to spend $23 per fan (I am in Canada) on Nocturas that would be nice.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Demciflex filters will eat airflow, even with Gentle Typhoons.

For the H100, consider the Gentle Typhoons, or if you want PWM, the Noiseblocker e-Loop series. Martin fan test round 12.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Demciflex filters will eat airflow, even with Gentle Typhoons.
> 
> For the H100, consider the Gentle Typhoons, or if you want PWM, the Noiseblocker e-Loop series. Martin fan test round 12.


What would you recommend for filters then? I am looking to cover up this big side mesh to help create a better positive pressure inside my case.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> What would you recommend for filters then? I am looking to cover up this big side mesh to help create a better positive pressure inside my case.


This thread might be interesting for you. Get #12, the wave aluminium mesh.


----------



## THEStorm

Thanks. I just ended up removing the filter material for the top panel of my Corsair 500r (as it is used for exhaust) and modifying it to fit the rear intake. As well I am changing the side panel mesh for an acrylic window.


----------



## kcskcw

achieved fx-8350 5.0ghz with three noctua a15's w/ thermalright sb-e extreme

thanks yall


----------



## Mysticode

Looks like Corsair has some new AF fans coming up, LED versions. I believe they have the same stats as the normal AF fans:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/34701


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Looks like Corsair has some new AF fans coming up, LED versions. I believe they have the same stats as the normal AF fans:
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/34701


That's the same fans more or less. Just translucent blades made of a different plastic & LEDs put in the frame.


----------



## mtcn77

Tator, please review radiator cooling performance of the Scythe Grand Flex pwm fan.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am looking for a 14mm and 12mm fan for rear fan slot. I want UV light (any color is fine) quiet fan. is there any UV fan that has good static preasure for UT60 radiator?


----------



## Dyaems

Still reading the thread (about half of it), very good info inside those pages.

Anyways, I got a few questions:

1. Is the Thermalright TY14x series would be OK if mounted horizontally? I was planning to slap a TY147 onto a Geminll S524 inside a Node 304 Case.

2. Are slim fans generally good as an exhaust? Assuming installing a 25mm thick fan is not possible due to space limitation?

edit: edited the last question since i "kinda" found the answer while i was backreading. it was an AP-15 fan when I was backreading, and in my experience the Kama Flow 2 gives the same performance as an AP-15 but abit louder by approximately 2-3db.

the Kama Flow 2 Fan using the pull config makes that somewhat high-pitched noise, so I need to tone down the RPM. Hopefully it actually resolves the issue though when I try it at home.

Cheers,

J


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 1. Is the Thermalright TY14x series would be OK if mounted horizontally? I was planning to slap a TY147 onto a Geminll S524 inside a Node 304 Case.
> 
> J


it depends on the bearing if its suitable for horizontal mounting. if i remember correctly, basic sleeve bearings dont work good in horizontal mounting as theyre oil based or something like that. ball/roller bearings should work fine. dont remember about hydrodynamic bearings but i think they were fine as well. Reference: http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/779-computer-case-fan-bearing-differences#.Uk0VsYZwr8s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Tator, please review radiator cooling performance of the Scythe Grand Flex pwm fan.


That might be an issue, with the problems Scythe USA had a few months back their products are hardly available in the US at the moment so I would most likely need someone to send me a Grand Flex PWM if I was to review it, as I don't see them available from any store in the US right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am looking for a 14mm and 12mm fan for rear fan slot. I want UV light (any color is fine) quiet fan. is there any UV fan that has good static preasure for UT60 radiator?


Do they have to be UV?

If so, you're somewhat limited on the 140mm front to the GeLID Wing 14 (UV Blue) or Phobya Nano-G 140mm (UV Red)

For 120mm's you can have GeLID Wing 12's in UV Blue or UV Green & Phobya Nano-G 120mm's in UV Red.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Still reading the thread (about half of it), very good info inside those pages.
> 
> Anyways, I got a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is the Thermalright TY14x series would be OK if mounted horizontally? I was planning to slap a TY147 onto a Geminll S524 inside a Node 304 Case.
> 
> 2. Are slim fans generally good as an exhaust? Assuming installing a 25mm thick fan is not possible due to space limitation?
> 
> edit: edited the last question since i "kinda" found the answer while i was backreading. it was an AP-15 fan when I was backreading, and in my experience the Kama Flow 2 gives the same performance as an AP-15 but abit louder by approximately 2-3db.
> 
> the Kama Flow 2 Fan using the pull config makes that somewhat high-pitched noise, so I need to tone down the RPM. Hopefully it actually resolves the issue though when I try it at home.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J


1.) Yes, the bearing is similar in design to a FDB. So it'll be fine in any position.

2.) Generally not, GeLID has the Wing 12 PL fans which are... 12mm thick IIRC, but they are not that good. The best that I have seen in regards to slim fans, but it's not saying much.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> it depends on the bearing if its suitable for horizontal mounting. if i remember correctly, basic sleeve bearings dont work good in horizontal mounting as theyre oil based or something like that. ball/roller bearings should work fine. dont remember about hydrodynamic bearings but i think they were fine as well. Reference: http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/779-computer-case-fan-bearing-differences#.Uk0VsYZwr8s


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind and might read that link as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 2.) Generally not, GeLID has the Wing 12 PL fans which are... 12mm thick IIRC, but they are not that good. The best that I have seen in regards to slim fans, but it's not saying much.


Thank you as well. What do you suggest for exhaust? is it good to leave it as it is instead? The clearance between the S524 and the Node 304 exhaust doesn't have any clearance to put a 25mm fan. There is one user who fitted a YL 20mm thick fan, but it literally touches the heatsink so im not sure if that is good idea. Also, that same YL fan is not available in our country, sadly.

regarding the last concern of mine, yep the H87 gigabyte board doesn't want to make my fan spin slower lol... the sound is not really annoying but it would be better if i dont hear that noise at all.

i want to replace my Kama Flow 2s but i am _very_ limited on what fans to buy here. few fans that i can recall at the top of my head are SP120 SP/quiet (almost always out of stock), GT AP-15 (always out of stock), and cougar vortex (color scheme is off)









I can buy some fans in Taiwan though, but that would take me until next year to receive it (friend going there for vacation)


----------



## Tator Tot

If the heatsink is that close to the exhaust I would just let the air passively leave the back of the case.

Your other option would be to use a fan mounted to the exterior of the case and just put a wire grill over the back so you don't stick your fingers in it by accident or get a cable caught in it.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have Haf932 case. I am wondering if I put a 120 fan on the bottom of the case. which direction of the arrow goes? dose it goes up or down if I put the fan on the bottom of the case?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have Haf932 case. I am wondering if I put a 120 fan on the bottom of the case. which direction of the arrow goes? dose it goes up or down if I put the fan on the bottom of the case?


The arrows go up, as the bottom-mounted fan should be an intake blowing cool air toward the GPU fan(s).


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If the heatsink is that close to the exhaust I would just let the air passively leave the back of the case.
> 
> Your other option would be to use a fan mounted to the exterior of the case and just put a wire grill over the back so you don't stick your fingers in it by accident or get a cable caught in it.


Thanks again, I do not want to put a fan at the back, so I guess leaving it as is is good enough. I will try to put a fan outside the case to see the difference between putting an exhaust fan or not.

EDIT: that high-pitched noise that i am hearing has almost been resolved. i moved the _pull_ Kama Flow 2, from the heatsink, to the exhaust of my case. the noise is still there but i can only hear it when i listen to the back of the case around ~20 inches.

might swap the fan connectors tomorrow if i feel like doing it, lol... the fan doing push will be using the motherboard header, while the one pulling will be plugged in a fan controller.

J


----------



## grifftech

What would you recommend in a 120/140 PWM LED(Blue) fan for a XSPC AX240 Radiator?


----------



## kpoeticg

The new Alphacool NB E-Loops are blue. Those might be what your looking for


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The new Alphacool NB E-Loops are blue. Those might be what your looking for


The static pressure doesn't look to high on that, I was under the impression the more SP the better for radiator cooling. Also it doesn't say it is PWM, but it says it has a RPM lead, is that the same as PWM?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> The static pressure doesn't look to high on that, I was under the impression the more SP the better for radiator cooling. Also it doesn't say it is PWM, but it says it has a RPM lead, is that the same as PWM?


The eloops make decent pressure according to martinliquidlabs fan round up and are not a bad pick for radiator mounting. The blue ones by alphacool don't look like pwm versions, but there are pwm versions of that fan with white blades... but no led versions that i know of.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> What would you recommend in a 120/140 PWM LED(Blue) fan for a XSPC AX240 Radiator?


Gelid Wing PL are a decent choice


----------



## grifftech

Well I have decided I am not going to worry about PWM fans and just use a nice fan controller. So this opens up so many options


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Well I have decided I am not going to worry about PWM fans and just use a nice fan controller. So this opens up so many options


This is exactly what i tried to avoid, im just too lazy to move knobs







, PWM BIOS fan contol + PWM fan splitter + PWM fans = Heaven.


----------



## rickyman0319

does Phobya Nano-G 120mm's UV Red fan has good static preasure for UT60 rad?

if it is good static fan, which one I shall get double blade or single blade PWM fan ?


----------



## Dyaems

just finished reading the whole thread. very good amount of info. although it makes me want to buy a bunch of 140mm silent wings 2 but it will cost me 50-60usd converted per fan









taiwan only sells psu and cases


----------



## Dyaems

sorry if it is abit off-topic, but i asked Noctua about their black/brown industrial fans prototype, and this is what I got
Quote:


> thanks for contacting Noctua and for choosing and recommending our fans, much appreciated!
> 
> Those black fans are prototypes for our upcoming industrial series.
> As the name implies, they are intended for our growing market of industrial applications and come with speeds of 2000rpm and more.
> As you can imagine, they won't be as silent as our usual retail products then.
> 
> Still, you should be able to purchase them at some resellers, once they are available, which should probably the case in the first half of 2014.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> just finished reading the whole thread.
> taiwan only sells psu and cases


You read it all! Wow









What is that about Taiwan?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> You read it all! Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that about Taiwan?


be quiet! products are only available in Taiwan, which is nearest in our country. but they only sell PSU there


----------



## KipH

I have not actually seen the more sale here. But it they are, and yo want them: www.pchome.com had some good sales and a flat $20us shipping deal, if you can find the right page?

If not, find them for sale and I can help you get em if you need.
I will contact them and see if there are easier ways to get em.

Where are you?

OH! Fan thread.. Quick, talk about fans.

I got a pair of Jj 6000rpm fans! Nice, but hardly practical for every day computing. Super nice looking fans though and not as loud as you may think when slowed down a bit. If I could just pronounce their name. Joyjyea...jouji.. I give up.


----------



## michael-ocn

My favorite fan from the handful that i have is a Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-P







That thing rocks and does so very quietly, pwm controllable from 1000 to 2000 rpm. I have it pushing thru a slim 120 rad on the mobos cpu fan header.


----------



## rickyman0319

AP-15 vs. D12SH-12

which one is better for i7 2700k with h80i?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> AP-15 vs. D12SH-12
> 
> which one is better for i7 2700k with h80i?


AP-15 will be quieter, D12SH-12 would net slightly better temps.


----------



## Mysticode

Sir Tot, just curious, is there such a thing as more static pressure and yet quieter, than the SP120 Corsair Quiet? Just want to make sure I am putting through the best quiet air through my H100i


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Sir Tot, just curious, is there such a thing as more static pressure and yet quieter, than the SP120 Corsair Quiet? Just want to make sure I am putting through the best quiet air through my H100i


Noctua F12 PWM's.


----------



## Mysticode

Awesome, when they come in their new colours (probably never it seems...) I will buy a couple.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Awesome, when they come in their new colours (probably never it seems...) I will buy a couple.


The all black versions will be more "industrial" so they're going to be offered in higher RPM variants.

I'm not sure if it will only be higher RPM models or not, I haven't been told.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Sir Tot, just curious, is there such a thing as more static pressure and yet quieter, than the SP120 Corsair Quiet? Just want to make sure I am putting through the best quiet air through my H100i


Gentle Typhoons

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/

TankGuys sells the 2150RPM Gentle Tyhoons, there's a thread on here dedicated to it

And NF-F12's in NO way have better Static Pressure than Sp120's. If they didn't top out at 1500RPM maybe, but they don't even come close....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The all black versions will be more "industrial" so they're going to be offered in higher RPM variants.
> I'm not sure if it will only be higher RPM models or not, I haven't been told.


Both higher RPM AND Black will both be more than welcome, but they've been talking about that FOREVER.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> And NF-F12's in NO way have better Static Pressure than Sp120's. If they didn't top out at 1500RPM maybe, but they don't even come close.....


GT are a good choice no doubt, but desregarding nocuta out of them not going above 1500rpm is not a good argument, not all of us build for noise or tolerate it. Noctua are good fans and good suggestion for someone that cares about how noisy their PC is, not saying they are the quietest, not saying they are the best, but they are not bad. That said i would pic Scythe GT AP15 or below, personally i think its better the AP13, i yet to find a fan that i dont notice it above 1000rpm. Im really hopping to see Scythe produce a GT PWM ranging from 300-1800rpm, that would be my personal favorite PWM on 120.


----------



## kpoeticg

I didn't say anything about "Disregarding" Noctua =P
Mysticode asked if there were any fans that had "Higher Static Pressure yet Quieter" than SP120's. NF-F12's are good enough fans but SP120's can move alot more air through a radiator than they can. I don't think NF-F12's was a correct answer to that question is all

I don't have anything against Noctua's (other than the color) =) I would consider them a downgrade from SP120's though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> Both higher RPM AND Black will both be more than welcome, but they've been talking about that FOREVER.


You can't compare F12's to the high speed models of the SP120's. Only the QE's.

That's why fans focused on in my round up all roughly match one another in a given RPM level range.

As for Noctua talking about that forever; it's all about infrastructure. They really want to make the push for their tech into the industrial sector which takes a lot of time to build up to.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wasn't trying be offensive to any1, I've been subbed to this thread for a while =)

The reason i made that comment about them talking about that forever wasn't a shot at Noctua. I've probly read threads on here and other similar forums from 2010-2011 with people saying things like "I'm holding out for the black ones they're supposed to come out with soon" =P
People get their hopes up about that topic when they hear ANYTHING about it. I always prefer that a company puts in the proper research before releasing something and it comes out when it comes out. But I know that they've been in R&D for years on those models and for the past 3 years or so people keep expecting them to be out "in the next cpl months"
The most I've ever heard Noctua say about them is they're a prototype they're working on.

I DO strongly feel though that SP120's and especially GT's are quieter than NF-F12's across the complete RPM range. Even for some1 that doesn't have any way to control fan RPM, GT's would still be the better purchase.

Or if PWM was the issue, SP120 PWM's are out now too.

If either of my comments came across as negative, i didn't mean them that way. I was just trying to give constructive advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Im really hopping to see Scythe produce a GT PWM ranging from 300-1800rpm, that would be my personal favorite PWM on 120.


There is nothing i would love more than to see the commercial models of Gentle Typhoons be released with a PWM solder point like their 3000+ RPM models. Those are wayyyyy too loud. I'd rather have 2150 the max RPM though. I'm not expecting it to ever happen though since they're focusing on their new Grand Flex's now. I'm still waiting to see a performance comparison of those next to the Gentle Typhoons. It would be a miracle if they improved on the current models.


----------



## rickyman0319

anyone know a good quiet case fan (exhast fan) only w/ red led or uv red. cause I bought BitFenix Spectre LED 120mm PWM Fan - Red , it is loud even it was control by bios.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see a performance comparison of those next to the Gentle Typhoons. It would be a miracle if they improved on the current models.


SPCR already did a roundup with GrandFlex and ddidnt come well Scythe GlideStream, Slip Stream XT, and Grand Flex Fans
Quote:


> Despite or because of all its unusual design elements, the Grand Flex was disappointing. Its cooling proficiency was as lackluster as its sound quality. There are plenty of fans that sound terrible and perform well or vice versa, but the Grand Flex falls is closer to the negative side of the spectrum on both accounts.


I still have hopes for Scythe do a Gentle Typhoon PWM on their lower RPM range, this would be a killer as they already have a great rep among watercooling, even SPCR liked a lot the GT AP12.... dont need to innovate, their PWM design of the Kamaflax2 and Slipstreams is very good, just need to implement it on the GT =)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> anyone know a good quiet case fan (exhast fan) only w/ red led or uv red. cause I bought BitFenix Spectre LED 120mm PWM Fan - Red , it is loud even it was control by bios.


Corsair AF120 Quiet Editions w/ Red LED.

You may need to pick them up direct from Corsair (as I haven't seen them pop up in stores just yet) but they should be your best option unless you want to go searching for some more obscure models.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> SPCR already did a roundup with GrandFlex and ddidnt come well Scythe GlideStream, Slip Stream XT, and Grand Flex Fans
> I still have hopes for Scythe do a Gentle Typhoon PWM on their lower RPM range, this would be a killer as they already have a great rep among watercooling, even SPCR liked a lot the GT AP12.... dont need to innovate, their PWM design of the Kamaflax2 and Slipstreams is very good, just need to implement it on the GT =)


Thanx
+1


----------



## xGiggles

Tator Tot, could you recommend a fan for a case with very restricted airflow? I don't care about noise as long as it doesn't sound like a helicopter. Would Noctua NF-F12s do the trick?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> Tator Tot, could you recommend a fan for a case with very restricted airflow? I don't care about noise as long as it doesn't sound like a helicopter. Would Noctua NF-F12s do the trick?


What is the case / setup?

The F12's only work well as pushers not pullers. Like wise, they may be a bit much for what you need.


----------



## xGiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What is the case / setup?
> 
> The F12's only work well as pushers not pullers. Like wise, they may be a bit much for what you need.


The case is an EVGA Hadron Air and the only fans it has are two exhaust fans at the top.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> The case is an EVGA Hadron Air and the only fans it has are two exhaust fans at the top.


You wouldn't want high pressure fans like the F12's with that setup.

I would suggest getting a pair of more balanced fans like the GT AP15's or AP21's. GeLID Silent 12's would be a good option if you want them to be PWM controlled.


----------



## xGiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You wouldn't want high pressure fans like the F12's with that setup.
> 
> I would suggest getting a pair of more balanced fans like the GT AP15's or AP21's. GeLID Silent 12's would be a good option if you want them to be PWM controlled.


Gentle Typhoons? Correct me if I'm wrong but I've read a lot lately that they aren't that great compared to some other fans out there today.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> Gentle Typhoons? Correct me if I'm wrong but I've read a lot lately that they aren't that great compared to some other fans out there today.


As long as you don't want to run them at lower RPM levels (~5-6v depending on the fan), they're still very solid options.

GT's have always been herald as great "Radiator Fans" which isn't very accurate. They are very balanced fans in terms of performance with a very nice sound profile at 7v & above.


----------



## xGiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> As long as you don't want to run them at lower RPM levels (~5-6v depending on the fan), they're still very solid options.
> 
> GT's have always been herald as great "Radiator Fans" which isn't very accurate. They are very balanced fans in terms of performance with a very nice sound profile at 7v & above.


How do they compare to Corsair SP120s?


----------



## xGiggles

Tater Tot, how about these? *COUGAR CF-V12H*

After doing a bit more research, it seems like the GT AP-15 are the "best". The only thing I'm concerned about is if there's a lack of static pressure.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> Tater Tot, how about these? *COUGAR CF-V12H*
> 
> After doing a bit more research, it seems like the GT AP-15 are the "best". The only thing I'm concerned about is if there's a lack of static pressure.


I would go with Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15, they are really good fans, specially for restricted conditions like rads/heatsinks, but if they dont cut it for you, and willing to take the noise, then look into the higher rpm line of the GTs (personally too loud for me).

Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 3000 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-29)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 4250 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-30)
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 5400 RPM (D1225C12BBAP-31)


----------



## xGiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I would go with Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15, they are really good fans, specially for restricted conditions like rads/heatsinks, but if they dont cut it for you, and willing to take the noise, then look into the higher rpm line of the GTs (personally too loud for me).
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15)
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 3000 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-29)
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 4250 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-30)
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 5400 RPM (D1225C12BBAP-31)


Thanks. How loud do you think the 3000RPM version is? It's rated at 36.5 dBA.


----------



## rickyman0319

Phobya NB-eloop 1600rpm - Bioonic Fan, is this a good fan for radiator (UT60 240)?

when I try to put a paper on top of the radiator, the paper doesnot blow away at all.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> Thanks. How loud do you think the 3000RPM version is? It's rated at 36.5 dBA.


Im not sure how load they are, but i remember seeing threads that the high rpm typhoons can be PWM modded

...also the Typhoons specs are more accurate as they are more industrial fans.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Phobya NB-eloop 1600rpm - Bioonic Fan, is this a good fan for radiator (UT60 240)?
> 
> when I try to put a paper on top of the radiator, the paper doesnot blow away at all.


Martin was quite happy with that fan


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Martin was quite happy with that fan


can u give me the site address that martin review on the fan? please.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is my watercooled system:

i7 4770k @ 4.6ghz (1.40v)

I don't know why when I touch the top of the radiator, it is warm and also when I touch the x20 750 , it also become warm. what is wrong here?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> Thanks. How loud do you think the 3000RPM version is? It's rated at 36.5 dBA.


The 3000+ RPM versions of Gentle Typhoons are ridiculously loud. The GT AP-15's are real quiet. If the AP-15's aren't quiet enough for you, they sell 2150RPM versions too. They're called GT AP-00's and GT AP-45's. Same fan, 2 different names. TankGuys sells em.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Phobya NB-eloop 1600rpm - Bioonic Fan, is this a good fan for radiator (UT60 240)?
> 
> when I try to put a paper on top of the radiator, the paper doesnot blow away at all.


Martin doesn't review em as the "Phobya" NB E-Loops. Just NB E-Loops. Noiseblocker makes them. Alphacool released a Blue Version and Phobya released a Red version but they're the same as their Black & White counterparts. Just keep in mind, you're not supposed to mount them in Pull on a rad, only Push.
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/


----------



## rickyman0319

when u try to put a paper or napkin on the radiator, r they suppose to blow the napkin away or not at all?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> when u try to put a paper or napkin on the radiator, r they suppose to blow the napkin away or not at all?


It's an irrelevant question as that trick doesn't really prove anything besides an excess of pressure or airflow through the radiator.


----------



## xGiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The 3000+ RPM versions of Gentle Typhoons are ridiculously loud. The GT AP-15's are real quiet. If the AP-15's aren't quiet enough for you, they sell 2150RPM versions too. They're called GT AP-00's and GT AP-45's. Same fan, 2 different names. TankGuys sells em.
> Martin doesn't review em as the "Phobya" NB E-Loops. Just NB E-Loops. Noiseblocker makes them. Alphacool released a Blue Version and Phobya released a Red version but they're the same as their Black & White counterparts. Just keep in mind, you're not supposed to mount them in Pull on a rad, only Push.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/


Wow, those GT AP-00s look awesome. Is TankGuys the best place to buy them?


----------



## michael-ocn

hmmm... 60mm thick rad, do you need push/push for that (w/o very high speed noisy fans)?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmm... 60mm thick rad, do you need push/push for that (w/o very high speed noisy fans)?


I am using push only on UT60 rad.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> Wow, those GT AP-00s look awesome. Is TankGuys the best place to buy them?


I was looking for them for a while. Ebay and TankGuys was the only place i could find em. Ebay was like 30 a piece, TankGuys is 16 a piece, 12 a piece if you can crimp your own pins. They have a thread on here dedicated to it, but you can just go str8 to their website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmm... 60mm thick rad, do you need push/push for that (w/o very high speed noisy fans)?


The fin density is really a more important factor whether you "need" push/pull or not. But even with low density, push/pull still helps a little. Higher FPI, you need push/pull with high speed fans.


----------



## rickyman0319

let me get this straight:

low fpi 6-10 or 12 u need only push like RX , EX or UT series
high fpt 13 and high, u need P/P


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that sounds about right. Even with low density, push/pull will still help at least a cpl degrees though. Rads like the Black Ice GTX series absolutely need push/pull at high speeds.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah that sounds about right. Even with low density, push/pull will still help at least a cpl degrees though. Rads like the Black Ice GTX series absolutely need push/pull at high speeds.


I am wondering is there any proof , that is true.


----------



## kpoeticg

That what's true exactly? There's plenty of testing that's been done with all watercooling topics.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Both higher RPM AND Black will both be more than welcome, but they've been talking about that FOREVER.


actually i sent noctua an email about it, and this is what they said last week, which was posted a bunch of posts above as well

Quote:


> thanks for contacting Noctua and for choosing and recommending our fans, much appreciated!
> 
> Those black fans are prototypes for our upcoming industrial series.
> As the name implies, they are intended for our growing market of industrial applications and come with speeds of 2000rpm and more.
> As you can imagine, they won't be as silent as our usual retail products then.
> 
> Still, you should be able to purchase them at some resellers, *once they are available, which should probably the case in the first half of 2014*.


another question, are the stock fans of the DeepCool Assassin CPU cooler the same as UF120/140? it looks and feels very similar to me since I owned a UF120/140 last time.

http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/ASSASSIN/Design/


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanks for posting that email. Nice to know that. They've been in prototype phase for a few years now. Sorry, don't know the answer to ur DeepCool question


----------



## Dyaems

just found the answer to my question... its in the deepcool assassin webpage itself lol... and yep they are the same but with black/green color


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Anyone got recommendations for *case* fans that come with LEDs? I'm looking for quietness in 120/140mm sizes.


----------



## Elohim

Enermax has a collection of good quality LED fans...


----------



## Bludge

Could anyone suggest a 120mm PWN fan to use in a Swiftech h20-320 setup? The fans need to be in pull


----------



## michael-ocn

gentle typhoon ap15 of course









nevermind, no pwm there?


----------



## Bludge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> gentle typhoon ap15 of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind, no pwm there?


Thank you, thats what I am currently using, was wondering if there was a PWM option before I went looking at fan controllers


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludge*
> 
> Thank you, thats what I am currently using, was wondering if there was a PWM option before I went looking at fan controllers


GeLID Silent 12 PWM.

~700-1500 RPM range on the PWM duty cycles. Good general purpose design (very similar blade structure to a Yate Loon in that regard.)

Also inexpensive in Aus. Only $9/fan on PC Case Gear.


----------



## Bludge

I love how your fan knowledge also extends to where I should buy them









thank you!


----------



## kpoeticg

If you don't need higher rpm's/static pressure, than NF-F12's or the Gelid's the OP just mentioned are probly ur best option. If you prefer Gentle Typhoon comparable fan that can be used in pull, SP120 PWM's are probly the best choice.

The first 2 would be better for a quieter setup. The SP120's have more cooling potential. Depends what your specific needs are


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you don't need higher rpm's/static pressure, than NF-F12's or the Gelid's the OP just mentioned are probly ur best option. If you prefer Gentle Typhoon comparable fan that can be used in pull, SP120 PWM's are probly the best choice.
> 
> The first 2 would be better for a quieter setup. The SP120's have more cooling potential. Depends what your specific needs are


If you can do push, the NB eLoop is another decent static pressure fan option, but folks say it makes noise in pull... i got no data on whether a shroud helps in pull but i imagine it would?


----------



## kpoeticg

Some1 told me the problems actually that the blades will hit your rads fins in pull. I assume a shroud would help with that too. NB E-Loop's can move a ton of air, but they're probly the noisest of the high-end fans. Well, high-end consumer grade fans i should say =P


----------



## Dyaems

Hey guys,

Which fan will suit for my needs? It will be used for tower coolers and one fan will be plugged to the cpu_fan, and other one possibly on a fan controller. not sure if which fan is for push or for exhaust.

SP120 high performance
SP120 high performance PWM
SP120 quiet edition
SP120 quiet edition PWM

I prefer balance in terms of sound/airflow/static pressure. Not sure if it is the right choice but I am kinda leaning on one SP120 Quiet Edition PWM for the cpu_fan, and another Quiet Edition non-PWM this time, for exhaust.

Sorry if there are only corsairs as my option as I will be repainting the rings since I do not know how to dismantle a fan. I'm supposed to buy a Noctua F12 and paint the cream parts black, and leave the brown parts but I do not have any idea how to remove the blades on it. and I can buy 2 SP120 for the price of one F12. Less risk of DIYstroying the F12 as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

Depends how quiet u want it. I'd def get a PWM for your CPU Fan. High Performance or Quiet Edition is a personal choice.
If the exhaust is your actual chassis exhaust and not connected to your Tower Cooler, you might wanna consider the AF120 series. Don't really need high SP for chassis fans.


----------



## AK_Dad

Where is the results of the tests? I went through 40 pages, saw where Tator said it would be on the third post but it is blank. Thanks.


----------



## Mysticode

No results yet


----------



## AK_Dad

Oh thanks. It's been almost a year I assumed it was done.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Depends how quiet u want it. I'd def get a PWM for your CPU Fan. High Performance or Quiet Edition is a personal choice.
> If the exhaust is your actual chassis exhaust and not connected to your Tower Cooler, you might wanna consider the AF120 series. Don't really need high SP for chassis fans.


thanks, i completely forgot about the AF series, lol. might consider that as well.

yes, i wont put the other fan to "pull" position on the heatsink, i'm just going to use it as exhaust, like in this picture:


----------



## kpoeticg

I've seen some threads about doing the opposite of that. Putting push/pull on the heatsink and no exhaust fan. Alot of people that do that cut out the rear mesh. It's supposed to create a vacuum.

I wouldn't recommend doing that off just me saying it, but the threads i read were on here a while back. And people seemed to get alot better temps from it. If you're not happy with ur temps, couldn't hurt to search it on OCN.


----------



## Dyaems

with my current config. the fan pushing moves alot of air, to the exhaust. i actually can remove the exhaust fan and the air will still blow through the back of the case.

also, i actually did push-pull before but i have to do it like that because the fan pushing is creating a high pitched noise for some weird reason even with "anti vibration" pads installed. similar experience when i had AP15s installed using the same push-pull config.

and the temps im getting using push/pull and the current config is more or less the same. about 56-60C while gaming in a 30C room. so no worries about the temps.


----------



## kpoeticg

Cool. That pic just brought that whole thing to mind. Like i said, I wasn't recommending that you DO it, just something to check out if it interests u =P.
The fact that your rear exhaust fan doesn't help is kinda part of it. When you create a positive pressure vacuum in your case, the air escapes by itself, and the fan and rear mesh can just get in the way. I think i've only seen people do that with push/pull on their coolers though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK_Dad*
> 
> Oh thanks. It's been almost a year I assumed it was done.


Would be if I didn't work 2 jobs.









Problem is that I test in batches but I'm really awful about doing the boring part of data entry and making graphs, charts, & tables.

I've got all of the testing done at this point, I just need to translate my notebook into my computer & then into pretty pictures.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Cool. That pic just brought that whole thing to mind. Like i said, I wasn't recommending that you DO it, just something to check out if it interests u =P.
> The fact that your rear exhaust fan doesn't help is kinda part of it. When you create a positive pressure vacuum in your case, the air escapes by itself, and the fan and rear mesh can just get in the way. I think i've only seen people do that with push/pull on their coolers though.


yeah, ive been thinking of removing that exhaust fan but it feels empty when i look into the case, so i didn't bother removing it.


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Would be if I didn't work 2 jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that I test in batches but I'm really awful about doing the boring part of data entry and making graphs, charts, & tables.
> 
> I've got all of the testing done at this point, I just need to translate my notebook into my computer & then into pretty pictures.


Sub the work out!


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I should keep 200mm fan on the side door for haf932 or switch to 120mm fan. if I switch to 120mm what fan shall I buy it ( it has to be red led fan)?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I should keep 200mm fan on the side door for haf932 or switch to 120mm fan. if I switch to 120mm what fan shall I buy it ( it has to be red led fan)?


Why would you want to do that? You're lucky you have the mounts for a 200m, embrace that


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I should keep 200mm fan on the side door for haf932 or switch to 120mm fan. if I switch to 120mm what fan shall I buy it ( it has to be red led fan)?


200= LOTS of air and little sound.


----------



## greatballes

so none of them will directly compete with the GT AP-15's but the AP-14's are in there.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Have a quick question for ya Tator Tot: Which do you believe is a more powerful fan between the xion alphawings and the fractal design r2 fans?


----------



## kokpa

Question for psu fan replacment, what fan to buy? I have corsair vx550 and would like to change the fan with noctua-f12 fan, soo fan with big preassure or case fan? Adda fan is loud at idle compared to other fans in my case. I could take one noctua from my h80 and try it in psu?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Question for psu fan replacment, what fan to buy? I have corsair vx550 and would like to change the fan with noctua-f12 fan, soo fan with big preassure or case fan? Adda fan is loud at idle compared to other fans in my case. I could take one noctua from my h80 and try it in psu?


I would buy as close spec as possible as the original, specially check if its 2/3/4 pin. I woiuld probably avoid the NF-F12 out of max rpms are far from the ADDA 2200rpm, so i would search for something similar or closer

Replacing fan Corsair VX550
He changed the Adda for a Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15). There is a 2150rpm version if you want closer to ADDA, Gentle Typhoon 2150.


----------



## kokpa

Thanks Abula, I saw that thread. Aren't airflow and static pressure more importnat than rpm's?


----------



## kpoeticg

RPM's generally go hand-in-hand with SP & Airflow. Most fans that are optimized for SP move around the same amount of air at the same RPM's. Noise is usually what sets the top fans apart.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Have a quick question for ya Tator Tot: Which do you believe is a more powerful fan between the xion alphawings and the fractal design r2 fans?


The Alphawings use more power and provide better static pressure but the R2's have slightly better airflow at a given RPM level.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Question for psu fan replacment, what fan to buy? I have corsair vx550 and would like to change the fan with noctua-f12 fan, soo fan with big preassure or case fan? Adda fan is loud at idle compared to other fans in my case. I could take one noctua from my h80 and try it in psu?


I'd get a GT 2150 instead, as you don't need the amount of pressure offered by Noctua but instead higher airflow. The GT should be far quieter.


----------



## kokpa

But isn't the NF-S12A Flex or pwm better than GT in airflow and quieter? I have to f12 pwm and I can hear them at around 800rpm's with that buzz sound.....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> But isn't the NF-S12A Flex or pwm better than GT in airflow and quieter? I have to f12 pwm and I can hear them at around 800rpm's with that buzz sound.....


S12A's have less pressure and I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> But isn't the NF-S12A Flex or pwm better than GT in airflow and quieter?


More like less airflow and louder LOL

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/

Don't let Linus do your research for you =)

Also, the S12's are chassis fans and have pretty much no static pressure at all. NF-F12's are the rad fans. Still louder and not as powerful as GT's though


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> But isn't the NF-S12A Flex or pwm better than GT in airflow and quieter? I have to f12 pwm and I can hear them at around 800rpm's with that buzz sound.....


Go with Gentle Typohons, they perform very good in almost all situations, really good fans, and less expensive than noctua and noiseblocker. The only downside why im not with them atm, is i wanted PWM fans, i really wished Scythe were to release a couple of PWM GTs, maybe 150-1450rpm and 600-2150rpm, those two fan would allow almost any config possible.

Now on your case, to replace a PSU fan, the GT seems a even better choice, a lot of fans dont like horizontal placement mainly because of how sleeve bearing are desing, in the case of the GT, they use real ball bearings, so they should perform well even on horizontal placement.

What you do need to decide is what rpm version you want, both seem viable, 1850/2150, up to you, i wouldnt go any lower or higher than that.


----------



## kokpa

So what if i can't get GT in my country?


----------



## Dyaems

what are the fan choices you have in there? maybe there is some replacement out there


----------



## kokpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> what are the fan choices you have in there? maybe there is some replacement out there


Noctua,Corsair and maybe Noisblocker or Artic cooling, , I would import fans but it would cost me more than fans


----------



## kpoeticg

What country do u live in?


----------



## kokpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What country do u live in?


I'm from Slovenia.


----------



## miklkit

I have had good luck with Arctic Cooling fans. They are cheap, quiet, and move a good amount of air.


----------



## rickyman0319

Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm Silent Case Fan - 57 CFM - 1225C12B5AP-15

and

Swiftech Helix 120mm x 25mm 1800 RPM / 33 dBA Cooling Fan

are they both the samething or not?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm Silent Case Fan - 57 CFM - 1225C12B5AP-15
> 
> and
> 
> Swiftech Helix 120mm x 25mm 1800 RPM / 33 dBA Cooling Fan
> 
> are they both the samething or not?


No way. Swiftech's actually a copy of the GT, I think they are Titan fans.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> No way. Swiftech's actually a copy of the GT, I think they are Titan fans.


whichone I shall buy for pull fan for UT60? I already have push fan for it. I got UV red eloop fan for push.


----------



## kpoeticg

Helix's are good fans. They also have PWM which is a plus. But they don't touch GT's. I'm about to setup a 360 with the Red Phobya E-Loops in push and GT AP-15's in Pull. When mixing fans in push/pull, you should generally try to match the RPM range of the fans as close as possible. Phobya E-Loops -> AP-15's is 250RPM difference. When i saw martin talking about it, he said under 500RPM should be fine and can also be helpful if one of the fans is a noisy model because the different noise frequencies can balance each other out


----------



## rickyman0319

Helix is 1800rpm with 33 dba vs GT15 is 1850 with 27 dba

are Helix and GT15 same static preasure or not?

I have fan controller ( LC-f6 and nzxt fan controller) .

is GT15 better than Helix fan?


----------



## kpoeticg

GT's move more air than Helix's, and GT's are also more silent.
Obviously since I'm about to setup a rad with Phobya E-Loops in Push and AP-15's in Pull, I think that's a better option =P I'm sure both will work out just fine though. GT's will be cheaper and have better specs. Helix's have PWM in their favor. If you're gonna be Voltage Controlling them with a fan controller then you're not gonna be using the PWM anyway. I'd go with the GT's


----------



## rickyman0319

which one will be better for pull fan with UT60, GT15 or YL D12SH fan?


----------



## kpoeticg

OK, any way you ask that question, the answer's still gonna be GT's. Yate Loon's are popular because they're cheap and perform better than alot of the more expensive fans.


----------



## rickyman0319

ty I know what I am going to get rightnow. I tis GT15.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hehe. Good choice


----------



## rickyman0319

why you want AP15 on pull with your rad instead having 3 push fan and 3 pull fan ( Eloops) on it?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> .......
> Obviously since I'm about to setup a rad with Phobya E-Loops in Push and AP-15's in Pull, I think that's a better option =P ..........


E-Loop's aren't meant to be used in pull. They're louder in pull, and the blades bulge out the front


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Noctua,Corsair and maybe Noisblocker or Artic cooling, , I would import fans but it would cost me more than fans


Maybe get SP120 instead? If youre getting High Performance edition, might as well get the PWM variant of it if youre using it for heatsink/radiator. Or just get a Noctua NF-F12 if you can shell out cash more.


----------



## twerk

Hey guys.

I'm looking for either 5x 120mm fans or 3x 140mm and 2x 120mm fans to go in a build (no LEDs please). They are strictly for air flow, the only obstruction will be a single hard drive cage and some filtered mesh. I'd like them to be as quiet as possible.

I know for radiators and heatsinks the go-to fans are the AP-15s but is there the same sort of thing for air flow oriented fans? Thanks


----------



## Bloitz

http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140SP.html
Quote:


> UFB (Updraft Floating Balance) Bearing
> 
> Composed by MOSS and SSC systems, Phanteks' UFB bearings have an effective hub-tip ratio to achieve a state of equilibrium reducing air and vibration noise. SSC provides an increase in the bearing's lifespan and ensures that the fan's axis is consistently operational and quiet.


Soooo ... marketing slang for sleeve bearing?







Or something else? It gets 5 yr warranty so it might actually be something decent perhaps

(It's clearly a bearing type invented by Phanteks, now we only need to decide if the engineers invented it or the marketing department)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140SP.html
> Soooo ... marketing slang for sleeve bearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or something else? It gets 5 yr warranty so it might actually be something decent perhaps
> 
> (It's clearly a bearing type invented by Phanteks, now we only need to decide if the engineers invented it or the marketing department)


That's all gibberish, design is in-line with what we know as an FDB. You essentially have a sealed oil chamber that is stabilized by a magnet under the center of the impeller but instead of having the copper core rifled on the inside for oil distribution; the outside is rifled like what you would find with a normal rifle bearing.

The key difference is the magnet used for stabilization as well as the sealed chamber for the oil.

This is what I would consider an equivalent product to an FDB like the ones made by Matsush ita (Panasonic), which is the design found in fans like the Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, Scythe S-Flex, Silverstone AP121, & AP123.


----------



## Alastair

So when it comes to 140mm and 120mm rad fans. I am interested in high performance. So 1500rpm and above.

For 140mm I am looking at:
Bitfenix Specter Pro PWM: 1800RPM, 122.2CFM, 2.8mmH20, Wannabe FDB bearing.
CoolerMaster BC 140mm: 1800RPM 77.7 CFM, 1.95 mmH2O. Dual Ball Bearing.
NZXT FX140LB: 2000rpm 116.70 CFM, 2.8 mmH2O, Liquid State Bearing

For 120mm:
Corsair SP 120 HP: 2350RPM, 62.74 CFM, 3.1mm, Hydro Bearing
CoolerMaster Jet Flo 120mm: 2000RPM, 95CFM, 2.72mm, POM bearing
Cooler Master Xtra Flo: 2200RPM, 93.74CFM, 3.3mm, Sleeve Bearing


----------



## kpoeticg

140's = Akasa Vipers and Prolimatech Aluminum Vortex
120's = Gentle Typhoon AP-00's, Gentle Typhoon AP-15's, NoiseBlocker E-Loops, & Corsair SP120 Performance Edition if you want high performance with low(ish) sound


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 140's = Akasa Vipers and Prolimatech Aluminum Vortex
> 120's = Gentle Typhoon AP-00's, Gentle Typhoon AP-15's, NoiseBlocker E-Loops, & Corsair SP120 Performance Edition if you want high performance with low(ish) sound


I cant find Vipers or Prolimatech here in SA. Hence the list I provided. Same goes for NoiseBlocker and GT's.


----------



## kpoeticg

I see. Well SP120's r great rad fans. JetFlo's r supposed to move alot of air too

That 140 list doesn't really have any good rad fans on it though. Good 140 rad fans r hard to come by. B Gears B-Blasters r the only other good 140's that i know of. Well, Noctua's r decent. They're better for low RPM, quiet builds tho

Besides that, I'd say maybe San Ace's or Delta's. San Ace's are expensive for the good ones and Delta's r loud as hell.....


----------



## fatfree

Thee things:
- Are reviewers of 99% hardware sites living under a rock? Why do they never include GT AP-15 as a baseline fine for comparison as most acclaimed for almost any type of application? They sure have CPUs and videocards for past three generations, but not fifteen dollar fan. Hate it!
- Another thing that totally piss me off and cause spontaneous CTRL+W reflex is when they pay lot of attention to manufacturer spec sheet (CFM and static pressure particularly), like it means anything.
- People watching fan noise videos on Youtube and making choice based on it. Thats just beyond me.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, Martins fan roundups are good to watch for noise if you read the review along with it. And as far as reviewers, I'm pretty sure alot of it has to do with Sponsors =P


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's all gibberish, design is in-line with what we know as an FDB. You essentially have a sealed oil chamber that is stabilized by a magnet under the center of the impeller but instead of having the copper core rifled on the inside for oil distribution; the outside is rifled like what you would find with a normal rifle bearing.
> 
> The key difference is the magnet used for stabilization as well as the sealed chamber for the oil.
> 
> This is what I would consider an equivalent product to an FDB like the ones made by Matsush ita (Panasonic), which is the design found in fans like the Zalman ZM-F3-FDB, Scythe S-Flex, Silverstone AP121, & AP123.


So basically the Phanteks fans are using a rifle bearing, same as Arctic Cooling F12 series?

Scythe Kama Flow 2s also has Matsush ita (Panasonic) FDB

edit: im getting filtered so i just copied the URL link haha


----------



## grifftech

Hi everyone. Very new to WCing and I will be building my first rig very soon and am trying to find Blue LED 120mm fans for XSPC AX360 rad, blue LED case fans and a good fan controller for everything. Thanks for any help!

Chris


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> So basically the Phanteks fans are using a rifle bearing, same as Arctic Cooling F12 series?
> 
> Scythe Kama Flow 2s also has Matsush ita (Panasonic) FDB
> 
> edit: im getting filtered so i just copied the URL link haha


I don't know if the KamaFlow 2s use the Mat/Pan FDB, but no the Phantek's are not the same as the F12's or Bitfenix fans as those are just rifle bearings. There's no form of stabilization or seal on the bearing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Hi everyone. Very new to WCing and I will be building my first rig very soon and am trying to find Blue LED 120mm fans for XSPC AX360 rad, blue LED case fans and a good fan controller for everything. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Chris


Get the Corsair SP120's with LEDs. If you can find the two-packs you should buy those as it'll save you $2-5 per fan.

The only other good option I can think of off the top of my head is the GeLID Wing 12's with Blue LEDs; but they are $23/fan which is the cost of the Corsair SP120 two-packs.


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Get the Corsair SP120's with LEDs. If you can find the two-packs you should buy those as it'll save you $2-5 per fan.
> 
> The only other good option I can think of off the top of my head is the GeLID Wing 12's with Blue LEDs; but they are $23/fan which is the cost of the Corsair SP120 two-packs.


I see the AF120s with LEDs but cant find SP120s with LEDs, any idea where I can get them?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> I see the AF120s with LEDs but cant find SP120s with LEDs, any idea where I can get them?


Scratch them, they don't exist and my brain isn't working properly.

Other option: Phobya G-Silent 12's.


----------



## kpoeticg

The CoolerMaster JetFlo's are supposed to be able to move alot of air. But from what I've read, i wouldn't use em for a silent build


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The CoolerMaster JetFlo's are supposed to be able to move alot of air. But from what I've read, i wouldn't use em for a silent build


Haven't seen them, but given the blade geometry I wouldn't expect a lot out of them.


----------



## kpoeticg

Everything i read says they move alot of air. But at high speeds they're pretty loud. So basically they're LED rad fans that can be silent at low speeds but still have the extra power there when you need it. I don't think anybody's done any legit comparison tests with em yet.


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Scratch them, they don't exist and my brain isn't working properly.
> 
> Other option: Phobya G-Silent 12's.


Regardless of cost, which would you use, the GeLID or Phobya?


----------



## kpoeticg

Cougars are a Viable option too for LED fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Haven't seen them, but given the blade geometry I wouldn't expect a lot out of them.


I agree with you about the Blade Geometery. But they tried bitin GT's with Sickle Flows and supposedly these are huge upgrade from the Sickle Flows. It's really only speculation til some1 does some comparison charts, but good LED rad fans are rare. So far the JetFlo's sound like they could be decent, just a bit loud


----------



## ginger_nuts

Did this testing ever get finished?

If so, what page?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Everything i read says they move alot of air. But at high speeds they're pretty loud. So basically they're LED rad fans that can be silent at low speeds but still have the extra power there when you need it. I don't think anybody's done any legit comparison tests with em yet.


They don't have a lot of rated pressure, so I wouldn't put them on a radiator.

Like wise, just because something has a lot of airflow doesn't mean it's suited to a radiator. Prime examples are things like the S12A-PWM & AF120/AF140 fans. Great fans for use as intake/exhaust situations when it's only mild obstruction like hexagon or wire mesh &/or fan-filters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Regardless of cost, which would you use, the GeLID or Phobya?


Phobya's, as they're the same as the GeLID Silent 12's in terms of design but have LEDs and those are great all-rounder fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Cougars are a Viable option too for LED fans


Cougar's create a noticeable hiss on some radiators like the Swittech H220, Corsair H100, Cooler Master Seidon 240M, & Black Ice GTX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Did this testing ever get finished?
> 
> If so, what page?


Most of it, just not posted yet. I work a lot. Forgive the delay.


----------



## kpoeticg

U sure we're talking about the same fan?

Air pressure (mmH2O) 2.72 mmH2O ± 10%

Given CM usually lies about fan stats. But rating are you speaking of?


----------



## mypcisugly

I know I am super impressed with COUGAR CF-V12HPB in a caseless set up


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> U sure we're talking about the same fan?
> 
> Air pressure (mmH2O) 2.72 mmH2O ± 10%
> 
> Given CM usually lies about fan stats. But rating are you speaking of?


That's CM's rated @ 2000 RPM.

You can achieve similar results on other fans at 1500 RPM.

While it's not awful, it's very standard as Yate Loon's give similar results at similar RPM levels.

That's the biggest issue I see with them, they're trying to advertise them as a Quiet fan but they're not; they're also not a Radiator or Heatsink optimized fan in any true regard, nor are they an airflow optimized fan. It's just a middle of the road option with a high price tag for what it is.

Especially considering the "POM Bearing" isn't anything special either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> I know I am super impressed with COUGAR CF-V12HPB in a caseless set up


The Vortex/Turbine fans share similar but not the same blade geometry with the CFD fans


----------



## ginger_nuts

It is all good. Was just wondering









Just quickly, I have Artic Cooling F12's on my Alphacool ST30 radiators, just wondering if in your opinion there is any better fans, that are just as quiet?


----------



## fatfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Most of it, just not posted yet. I work a lot. Forgive the delay.


*waiting patiently*
I have to admit that fans are my fetish. I experience excitement just holding one. I like spinning blades to feel the air moving through it. I can get into hypnotic state listening its grey noise and think how they impersonate spiral nature of the universe.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatfree*
> 
> *waiting patiently*
> I have to admit that fans are my fetish. I experience excitement just holding one. I like spinning blades to feel the air moving through it. I can get into hypnotic state listening its grey noise and think they how impersonate spiral nature of the universe.


That is deep, very very deep.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It is all good. Was just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just quickly, I have Artic Cooling F12's on my Alphacool ST30 radiators, just wondering if in your opinion there is any better fans, that are just as quiet?


GeLID Silent 12's.


----------



## ginger_nuts

You are such a champion









Are *THESE* the same, but with LED's ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You are such a champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are *THESE* the same, but with LED's ?


Wing's are good fans, just pricey.

They're completely different from the Silent series though.


----------



## rickyman0319

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13534/fan-887/Phobya_120mm_x_25mm_Nano-2G_1500rpm_PWM_Fan_-_Red_LED.html?tl=c331s518b189

Phobya 120mm x 25mm Nano-2G 1500rpm PWM Fan - Red LED

is this a good pull radiator fan for my UT60 rad? I have eloop red led fan on the bottom of it. I am looking for a push fan right now.

Dimensions:
120x120x25mm

Color:
Black frame, red and black fan blades, with red LEDs

Weight:
145g

Nominal voltage:
12V

Starting voltage:
7V

Current draw:
0.45A

Nominal speed:
600-1500rpm (+/- 10%)

Airflow:
109.33m³/h / 64.16 CFM

Noise emission:
10-25 dB(A)

MTBF (25°C):
100,000hrs

Connector:
4-Pin PWM

Max. static pressure:
1.6mm-H2O


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't mix Push & Pull fans, the more powerful fan will burn out the weaker fans motor.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Don't mix Push & Pull fans, the more powerful fan will burn out the weaker fans motor.


so what fan do u recommend for me to put on pull fan?

I guess I have to buy GT15 cause it got more rpm than push fan .


----------



## grifftech

Guys I am trying to find a good fan controller for my fans in my case and radiators and it is a total of 16 fans. I would like to be able to hook in inline temp sensors from my water loop. Is there anything out there that can do that besides the Aquaero?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Guys I am trying to find a good fan controller for my fans in my case and radiators and it is a total of 16 fans. I would like to be able to hook in inline temp sensors from my water loop. Is there anything out there that can do that besides the Aquaero?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Lamptron has a similar controller but equally as expensive.


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Lamptron has a similar controller but equally as expensive.


Cant seem to find anywhere to buy it yet


----------



## Tator Tot

It's pre-order only at the moment.


----------



## cloppy007

I think you mean the CW611, that one can have a temp sensor attached to each fan channel.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I think you mean the CW611, that one can have a temp sensor attached to each fan channel.


I did, the CM615 I linked earlier is for a different use.


----------



## grifftech

Can you plug inline temp sensors for water loop into the CW611?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Can you plug inline temp sensors for water loop into the CW611?


Yes, each channel on the fan controller can be linked to a temp sensor.


----------



## Axaion

Hey, ive been thinking about replaceing the fan on my CM hyper 212+, i noticed that i could actually fit a TR TY-14x on it, but it would overlap on the edges, however, the impellar is quite a bit smaller than the Blademaster on the CM Hyper 212+, and i could reuse the fan later on when i upgrade my heatsink i suppose, where 140mm would be prefered.

Question is, is the fan any good for CPU tower coolers? if not, any alternatives in somewhat the same pricerange?

Thanks.


----------



## nubbinator

It's great for them. I had a pair of TY-140s on a Hyper 212+ for a while and it was a fantastic combo, both in performance and noise.


----------



## Axaion

So like i assumed, the smaller impellar makes more than up for the slight oversize then


----------



## Paul0505

Good day. Would appreciate an advise. What fans would be the best choice with Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 560 radiator? It is 84 mm thick, but not very much fpi... Needs fans above 1200 rpm. The rad is for 140 mm fans, but I heard 120 mm fans are better and theres more reserch into them... ( if nessessary, I could always use an 140 to 120 fan adapter) Seeking for the most quiet of best performance in ~1300-1500 rpm. Was looking at NB-eLoop® B12-PS, but have doubts... Thanks.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I figure your probably my best bet in finding the;

Y.S. Tech 121225HB fans. I have some in another build, from an old rack, one has noisy bearings from what I think is old age.


----------



## Paul0505

Thanks!


----------



## brandon6199

Tator Tot,

Would you recommend these Cougar 140 mm fans on an Alphacool UT60 280 mm radiator?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553013


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Tator Tot,
> 
> Would you recommend these Cougar 140 mm fans on an Alphacool UT60 280 mm radiator?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553013


Should work decently, the LED ones make more noise than the other ones but they're not awful fans.


----------



## rack04

Any recommendations for a 120mm PWM fan to use with the Cooler Master Glacer 240L?


----------



## Alastair

Corsair SP 120 Performance edition PWM


----------



## Ashuiegi

i have been looking at the best review of fan i 've seen so far today , but it s all in french , the graph and fan name are pretty much the same anyway.
it s worth the look:
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/874-1/comparatif-63-ventilateurs-120mm-dc.html

if the fan you want to see if not in this review , just google the name of the fan + hardware.fr , they tested pretty much everything.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

I am looking for fans that are _very_ quiet. Ideally the fans would be quiet enough to compete with my Noctua heatsink 140mm fans (as close as possible, anyhow). Any recommendations for the TJ07? At present, I am using a mixture of silverstone + cooler master fans and do not have a controller right now as my old one broke and I am still in mourning.


----------



## Ashuiegi

Alpenfohn 140 mm wingboost make less noise then noctua's


----------



## Dyaems

just wondering if a thermalright TY140 is good for exhaust?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> just wondering if a thermalright TY140 is good for exhaust?


TY-140 is a good fan for whatever you want to use it for. Shop around. I can get TY-147 here for £5.17 while TY-140 are £9.90. Only difference is TY-147 is black housing and white fan instead of ugly TY-140 colors.


----------



## Axaion

Yeah, if i still had the other "pins" for my CM hyper 212+ id buy two more for push/pull just for the hell of it lol


----------



## rickyman0319

you guys know any rad fan that has UV yellow or yellow led fan on it.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> TY-140 is a good fan for whatever you want to use it for. Shop around. I can get TY-147 here for £5.17 while TY-140 are £9.90. Only difference is TY-147 is black housing and white fan instead of ugly TY-140 colors.


Thanks. I actually have two TY-140 and I'm not really using them until my new case for a new build arrives so I was wondering if I can use one of the TY140 as an exhaust.

I am also looking for TY-147, but it is not possible to get one locally, even the TY-140 here are not being sold by shops anymore. I could prolly buy one online but maybe the shipping and handling will be more expensive than the fans itself.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks. I actually have two TY-140 and I'm not really using them until my new case for a new build arrives so I was wondering if I can use one of the TY140 as an exhaust.
> 
> I am also looking for TY-147, but it is not possible to get one locally, even the TY-140 here are not being sold by shops anymore. I could prolly buy one online but maybe the shipping and handling will be more expensive than the fans itself.


You can use one for exhaust. I suggest you use them for intakes because they will move more air though filter and grill than most others can.


----------



## taem

Can I solicit some advice? I'm wondering how to set up my Define R4. It's got 2 front, 1 bottom, 1 side, 1 rear, 2 top fan mounts. Cpu cooler is a D14.

I have the following fans.

2 x TY 147
2 x TY 143
2 x Fractal Design R2 140mm
2 x NF-P14
1x NF-P12
2 x NF-A14 Flx

I have y cables and smart pwm splitters in abundance.

How would you set this up? Right now I have the TY 143s on the D14 but I think it's overkill and it's loud for 2 seconds until bios kicks in. I was thinking I'd put the TY 147s there, the A14 FLXs in front, the P14s at rear and top as exhaust, the Fractal R2s on bottom and/or side. Or should I put the R2s as exhausts and put P14s bottom and/or side?

Or I could keep the TY 143s on the D14 and use the 147s as exhausts, put the P14s on bottom and/or side, and ditch the Fractal R2s, which move no air.

Incidentally why did Noctua abandon the vortex control notches on 140mm fan blades? The P14s sound better than the A14flx IMHO and my guess is that it's due to those notches. I think the P14 is my favorite Noctua fan still. I'm seriously contemplating buying a half dozen more of these and just using them on every mount. But it's the round frame I dislike, I keep thinking it will cause back flow in square mounts like the R4 front intakes.


----------



## brandon6199

Hey guys, I returned my 140mm LED Cougar fans that I was using on my Alphacool UT60 280mm rad due to annoying clicking/buzzing noises when the fans were running - not to mention that it didn't even feel like they were moving a decent amount of air, even at 100% fan speeds.

What are some of the best static-pressure performing, high quality, relatively silent, 140mm radiator fans available today? Price isn't an issue. They have to be 140x25mm as they're going to be installed in the front of my 750D as intake fans with the 280mm rad right behind it.

Also, am I going to have any sort of issues running 3 x Corsair SP120 PWM (4-pin) fans using my Lamptron FC5V3 fan controller? Is it true that 4-pin PWM fans do not like being controller by a fan controller? If this is the case, I can go swap them out tomorrow for the non-PWM variants...

Thanks.


----------



## Ashuiegi

if you can find them the Alpenfohn wingboost 140 mm are the best 140mm in my opinion, amazing bundle with them , they are pwm do


----------



## rickyman0319

Anyone got AF120 w/ led on your system. How is the noise? loud, silent or okay?


----------



## DF is BUSY

are Hydraulic bearings just a marketing term for Fluid/Hydro Dynamic?

what about HyperSpin bearing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> are Hydraulic bearings just a marketing term for Fluid/Hydro Dynamic?
> 
> what about HyperSpin bearing?


Cougar's HyperSpin bearing is just a rifle bearing.

A "hydraulic bearing" can be equivalent to a Fluid Dynamic one, but that's not always the case as it varies greatly from company to company.

Even companies using the Fluid Dynamic Bearing name are not always using Fluid Dynamic Bearings (like Arctic Cooling & Bitfenix)


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> are Hydraulic bearings just a marketing term for Fluid/Hydro Dynamic?
> 
> what about HyperSpin bearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Cougar's HyperSpin bearing is just a rifle bearing.
> 
> A "hydraulic bearing" can be equivalent to a Fluid Dynamic one, but that's not always the case as it varies greatly from company to company.
> 
> Even companies using the Fluid Dynamic Bearing name are not always using Fluid Dynamic Bearings (like Arctic Cooling & Bitfenix)
Click to expand...

ah, that makes sense.

do you know why Cougar fans cant be positioned horizontally (click/grind noise, shorten life,etc) despite them being FDB? Is it specific to just Cougar or is this true for ALL fluid/hydro dynamic?


----------



## Dyaems

Hey all,

any recommendation for a fan for an alternative for a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition non-pwm spec wise? Like at least 1.2mm/H2O and at most 1500rpm. I kinda need for a 120mm *black* static pressure fan for my Jonsbo U2 case for intake and exhaust because the Kama Flow 2 is too loud and my gigabyte motherboard can't control the fans through the BIOS and I do not want using any software to control them.

I am asking for a non-pwm fan because one header of the cpu_fan on the motherboard is being blocked by the bracket of the CPU cooler and only a 3-pin would only fit.

If the recommendations are not available in our country (hopefully not) might as well push through with the SP120 Quiet Edition i guess. I can order online though.

Thanks!

J


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> any recommendation for a fan for an alternative for a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition non-pwm spec wise? Like at least 1.2mm/H2O and at most 1500rpm. I kinda need for a 120mm *black* static pressure fan for my Jonsbo U2 case for intake and exhaust because the Kama Flow 2 is too loud and my gigabyte motherboard can't control the fans through the BIOS and I do not want using any software to control them.
> 
> I am asking for a non-pwm fan because one header of the cpu_fan on the motherboard is being blocked by the bracket of the CPU cooler and only a 3-pin would only fit.
> 
> If the recommendations are not available in our country (hopefully not) might as well push through with the SP120 Quiet Edition i guess. I can order online though.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J


Why don't you just order the SP120 Quiet Edition fans, and paint the rings black? It'll be a piece of cake, and will look great too.


----------



## Dyaems

yup. thats what prolly i will do. im just looking for alternative options


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> ah, that makes sense.
> 
> do you know why Cougar fans cant be positioned horizontally (click/grind noise, shorten life,etc) despite them being FDB? Is it specific to just Cougar or is this true for ALL fluid/hydro dynamic?


Which Cougars?

They've had 3 different OEMs for their fans so it depends on models but the Vortex HDB & Vortex FDB's I have are fine in horizontal positioning. At least, their characteristics don't change from when they're in vertical positioning.

A "real" FDB (at least one that follows that Patent design) is good in any position as long as their are no manufacturing defects.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> any recommendation for a fan for an alternative for a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition non-pwm spec wise? Like at least 1.2mm/H2O and at most 1500rpm. I kinda need for a 120mm *black* static pressure fan for my Jonsbo U2 case for intake and exhaust because the Kama Flow 2 is too loud and my gigabyte motherboard can't control the fans through the BIOS and I do not want using any software to control them.
> 
> I am asking for a non-pwm fan because one header of the cpu_fan on the motherboard is being blocked by the bracket of the CPU cooler and only a 3-pin would only fit.
> 
> If the recommendations are not available in our country (hopefully not) might as well push through with the SP120 Quiet Edition i guess. I can order online though.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J


You said you have limitations in your country, so do you have a link to a store-front which may show some options to purchase. It might be easier than me rattling off 10-12 options just for 2 to only be available.


----------



## Bloitz

My Arctic F14's started making some bearing noise at what I think is 6- 9V . Definitely no FDB bearing in them either ...


----------



## szeged

You ever test any xspc xinruilian 1650's tater? i got three here, might throw them on a rad and see how they do compared to other various fans i got lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> You ever test any xspc xinruilian 1650's tater? i got three here, might throw them on a rad and see how they do compared to other various fans i got lol.


They were designed to be middle of the road options.

They never seemed like bad fans but Xin Rullian as a brand, I have no idea about as I haven't had experience with any of their products and they've only been sold by XSPC so far.


----------



## ginger_nuts

IMO the Xin Rullian 1650's what came with my RX240 rad where very noisy, seemed to be air moving, but a little to loud for my liking.

That is not tested or measured in anyway, just a pure personal experience, If that helps at all.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They were designed to be middle of the road options.
> 
> They never seemed like bad fans but Xin Rullian as a brand, I have no idea about as I haven't had experience with any of their products and they've only been sold by XSPC so far.


Swiftech too

They are good, not loud when undervolted.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You said you have limitations in your country, so do you have a link to a store-front which may show some options to purchase. It might be easier than me rattling off 10-12 options just for 2 to only be available.


Thanks, but I went ahead buying SP120 Quiet Edition yesterday because I realized after searching for fans that there are no fans available with similar spec (and maybe cheaper) that is being sold here in our country. I'm supposed to buy an Enermax T.B Silence (even though it is not black enough) but the store only sells 140mm variants of it.


----------



## twerk

Do any of you guys know anything about the new Arctic F12 PWM CO fans? They seem like they're identical to the F12 PWM apart from the fact they have a dual ball bearing instead of a fluid dynamic bearing that you get on the standard F12.

Here's the product page - http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/case-fan/arctic-f12-pwm-co.html

Would this fan be better than the standard F12?


----------



## miklkit

Huh! I really like the F12 already. What difference would the bearings make?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Do any of you guys know anything about the new Arctic F12 PWM CO fans? They seem like they're identical to the F12 PWM apart from the fact they have a dual ball bearing instead of a fluid dynamic bearing that you get on the standard F12.
> 
> Here's the product page - http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/products/cooling/case-fan/arctic-f12-pwm-co.html
> 
> Would this fan be better than the standard F12?


Standard F12's have rifle bearings and not actual FDB's so the F12 CO's should have a longer life-span and be quieter at higher RPMs.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Never mind.


----------



## Lettuceman

So I have a switch 810 where I plan to watercool the cpu and gpu.

My question is regarding the actual case fans...........is it better to go with 140mm fans or 120mm fans? I want good airflow but I'm a stickler for noise so I want it to be quite.
The reason I'm asking about 120mm fans is I've been reading that 140mm fans don't really have good static pressure compared to certain 120mm fans.

Right now I have some NZXT FZ 140mm fans, and they are kinda loud(although I don't have a fan controller for them).

Not sure what to do. Do I stick with 140mm fans or go down to 120mm.


----------



## Ashuiegi

Alpenfohn wingboost or phantek 140 mm fans are not too bad in static pressure


----------



## diglam

I have read so many fan reviews and roundups, and I'm totally confused now.
Please recommend a quiet 120 mm PWM fan for CPU heat sink. I want a real quiet fan.

Thank you.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diglam*
> 
> I have read so many fan reviews and roundups, and I'm totally confused now.
> Please recommend a quiet 120 mm PWM fan for CPU heat sink. I want a real quiet fan.
> 
> Thank you.


"Quiet" on what usage? idle or full load?

Tator Tot or anyone who can answer,

1. Is it OK to use an SP120 and an AF120 for a push-pull config for a twin tower heatsink? Wont the AF120 be burned out by the SP120 or vice versa?

2. What about if the SP120 is used on a push, and the AF120 for exhaust, not pull? assuming the case would be on a twin tower heatsink, or a single tower?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Tator Tot or anyone who can answer,
> 
> 1. Is it OK to use an SP120 and an AF120 for a push-pull config for a twin tower heatsink? Wont the AF120 be burned out by the SP120 or vice versa?
> 
> 2. What about if the SP120 is used on a push, and the AF120 for exhaust, not pull? assuming the case would be on a twin tower heatsink, or a single tower?


1. It will work but you should always use matching fans in a push/pull config, and preferably fans designed with higher static pressure in mind. Fans designed for higher static pressure aren't just better at pushing air through restricted areas, but also pulling.

2. I don't quite understand the question. Are you asking if it's okay to use the AF120 as an exhaust and the SP120 for the heatsink in a push configuration?


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> Alpenfohn wingboost or phantek 140 mm fans are not too bad in static pressure


how would those compare to the best/quietest 120mm fans?


----------



## diglam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> "Quiet" on what usage? idle or full load?
> 
> Tator Tot or anyone who can answer,
> 
> 1. Is it OK to use an SP120 and an AF120 for a push-pull config for a twin tower heatsink? Wont the AF120 be burned out by the SP120 or vice versa?
> 
> 2. What about if the SP120 is used on a push, and the AF120 for exhaust, not pull? assuming the case would be on a twin tower heatsink, or a single tower?


While idle most of the fans are quiet at low rpm, I want a fan as quiet/silent as possible at load.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 1. Is it OK to use an SP120 and an AF120 for a push-pull config for a twin tower heatsink? Wont the AF120 be burned out by the SP120 or vice versa?


I've read somewhere ( I think it was the watercooling picture gallery) that you won't burn out mismatched fans as long as you keep the RPMs within a certain range of each other. Please do confirm this yourself


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I've read somewhere ( I think it was the watercooling picture gallery) that you won't burn out mismatched fans as long as you keep the RPMs within a certain range of each other. Please do confirm this yourself


This is where i first heard that info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinm210*
> 
> Absolutely, I encourage mixing of fans and have done it many times. The mixing fan phobia generate by forum members is really just another forum myth by users not knowing. I have yet to see any testing to show it being a problem. Actually I have found mixing two different fans to be a benefit at times. When testing the H220 I found two AP15s plus two Helix to be a great match. The helix alone seemed to have a little harmonic under pressure in push only that goes away and smooths out when the GTs were added. Also anytime you mix like fan speeds you can get rpm harmonics so having fans at speeds that are a few hundred off is a good thing.
> 
> Noctua even does mixing of fans and speeds on their NH-D14.
> 
> While it may not make sense to mix 5000rpm Deltas with 1200rpm yates, I sure wouldn't worry about 500rpm differences particularly when resistance like a radiator is keeping air flows well below either fans max air flow rate. Mixing fans is a good thing..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> Tator Tot or anyone who can answer,
> 
> 1. Is it OK to use an SP120 and an AF120 for a push-pull config for a twin tower heatsink? Wont the AF120 be burned out by the SP120 or vice versa?
> 
> 2. What about if the SP120 is used on a push, and the AF120 for exhaust, not pull? assuming the case would be on a twin tower heatsink, or a single tower?


1.) I wouldn't, innevitibely the SP120 would burn out the AF120. I'm not saying it will happen right away.

2.) This would be just fine as there is a zone where the pressure can be dumped and isn't being forced directly into the AF120 from the SP120 so you'll have your rear-exhaust still pulling out a lot of that hot air but not having it forced directly in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I've read somewhere ( I think it was the watercooling picture gallery) that you won't burn out mismatched fans as long as you keep the RPMs within a certain range of each other. Please do confirm this yourself


Fans with very close specs to one another (in airflow & pressure curve) will generally be fine.

While some folks may encourage the mixing of fans, I come from more of an industrial background on this topic so I don't support the idea as one can over power the other.


----------



## Dyaems

Thanks guys


----------



## Ashuiegi

in industries you will never see a push pull configuration anyway , if you need more air you just fit a more powerfull push fans , the benefits of push pull is none on real non pc/toys fans,....
you never see some radiator with high level of fpi , they use big rad with huge fans often driven by the machine itself , for exemple an electric motor that drive a compressor will often drive the cooling fan with the same transmission as the compressor.


----------



## Alastair

So Jetflo 140's are coming. I have been hearing good things about the 120's so I really look forward to the 140's as high performance fans for those who need/use 140mm fans!


----------



## Velathawen

The last of my stock NZXT case fans has bitten the dust and I'm at a crossroads right now where I'm debating between trying to fix my existing fans or replacing them altogether. The fans in question are in red (the D12SH-12 from Petra's) on my HD cage but I'm not so happy with the noisiness of the fans. I've looked into re-oiling the fans and the process looks simple enough but I'm not sure if the motor is shot to the point where the right oil would even make a difference or not, I'm not even certain where I would find the sewing machine or 3-in1 motor oil that I've seen recommended locally. If I were to go with the fan replacement route, should I continue with the 12cm options since they're supposed to have higher static pressure?


----------



## twerk

What do you guys think are the best value PWM case fans in the 120mm and 140mm categories?

I'm thinking the new Arctic F12 PWM CO for 120mm and Thermalright TY-147 for 140mm.


----------



## Axaion

Any "cheap" 120mm fans that i should replace the stock 120mm nanoxia fans on the DS1 with?, or are they good enough, just wrecked by filters?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> What do you guys think are the best value PWM case fans in the 120mm and 140mm categories?
> 
> I'm thinking the new Arctic F12 PWM CO for 120mm and Thermalright TY-147 for 140mm.


It's hard to beat the Gelid Silent 12, Cooljag Everflow, or Rosewill Hyperborea for 120mm fans. I'd grab any of those over an Arctic F12. I'd probably even grab the Swiftech Helix that Tator Tot isn't a fan of over the Arctic F12.

The TY-147 is a good fan, but, again, the Rosewill Hyperborea is pretty killer for what it costs.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys can someone recommend me the most quiet 120mm fan at RPM speeds lower than 1200 (i wnna run them as low as 800- maybe 1200 on load) (rough ballpark -- i definitely dont want the fans at max) without giving up TOO much static pressure ?

These will be radiator fans.

I will be using an EK XT 360mm radiator and an XSPC EX360mm radiator. I was planning on getting the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition and having them run as low as 800 RPM or something all in push pull (i will for sure have fans both in push/pull orientation as i think they look cooler on the radiators.

The radiators will be horizontal so the fans will be horizontal. I also dont care if its PWM or not, i plan on just keeping them at a low RPM generally.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Hey guys can someone recommend me the most quiet 120mm fan at RPM speeds lower than 1200 (i wnna run them as low as 800- maybe 1200 on load) (rough ballpark -- i definitely dont want the fans at max) without giving up TOO much static pressure ?
> 
> These will be radiator fans.
> 
> I will be using an EK XT 360mm radiator and an XSPC EX360mm radiator. I was planning on getting the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition and having them run as low as 800 RPM or something all in push pull (i will for sure have fans both in push/pull orientation as i think they look cooler on the radiators.
> 
> The radiators will be horizontal so the fans will be horizontal. I also dont care if its PWM or not, i plan on just keeping them at a low RPM generally.


If I know Tator Tot right, in this situations he will recommend you the Be Queit! Silent Wings 2. They are extremely Quiet, decent static pressure and 1500RPM, but that is resolved with a fan controller








I use them myself as exhaust and even at max I cant hear them


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> If I know Tator Tot right, in this situations he will recommend you the Be Queit! Silent Wings 2. They are extremely Quiet, decent static pressure and 1500RPM, but that is resolved with a fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use them myself as exhaust and even at max I cant hear them


Woah look at that price tag.

Whats a fan that will fit a price range of about <$15 a fan ? I know the RPM is low, but at those given RPM's whats the highest "possible" fan with the "most" static pressure? I was thinking about buying 12 Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition but i mean i dont want to regret it ever and i want to get some good input before making the decision on spending over $100 in fans.


----------



## Zillerella

So I guess that Noctua and the Silent wings 2 arent options for you








What about the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150 or 1850 rpm. They are priced at about the same as the Corsair SP120 (At least in Denmark) and I prefer them over the SP120 as radiator fans. though if you run the in pull they make some weird noise









Edit: Also nice build you have


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> So I guess that Noctua and the Silent wings 2 arent options for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150 or 1850 rpm. They are priced at about the same as the Corsair SP120 (At least in Denmark) and I prefer them over the SP120 as radiator fans. though if you run the in pull they make some weird noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also nice build you have


Yeah i tried the GT's that went up to 1850 rpm and i thought they were rather "not as quiet" as my other fans when run at the same 1000RPM speed, i felt like these gelid fans were a lot quieter at the same 1000RPM. I currently am using them on my H100i.

I was wondering if there were better fans i could upgrade to? They are quiet and i like them so far, but i dont think they have very good static pressure? I am running them in push pull at 1000RPM and so far they are doing a good job for temps i am liking how they are.

I do want to upgrade to better fans if they will benefit me without being any louder. I have not tried the 1150 GT's didnt know they existed. Thanks for the kind comments, Zillerella


----------



## Zillerella

Well if you want better fans, then I think you need some bigger pockets, because I think it is very limited with good fans that are cheap.
But better wait for@Tator Tot to answer as he can tell you exact what you need


----------



## Aesthethc

Yes what is that one or two fans that fit in my budget and are quiet at the RPM i want? That is the question here lol. The gelid fans are 10 dollars each and they do me good, youre 100% sure that i cant find a fan for <$15 thats better than my gelid fans? i think theyre case fans? not even radiator fans.


----------



## Zillerella

Sure there are fans, that are under 15$, that are better radiator fans, but when you want them to be quiet you need to sacrifice some pressure and RPM.
The only thing I can recommend is the more expensive fans







Just wait for Tator to answer








I actually think the Corsair SP120 is okay fans, but I can't remember.


----------



## Tator Tot

Zillerella is onto the right idea.

When you take a fan type that's specialized you usually have a company who is coming up with their own unique blade geometry & design so they have to invest a lot of money into it so they can get the results that they are looking for. Which is why most of them cost around $20 or so.

Like wise, many of those fans feature bearings that either have licensing costs (like Fluid Dynamic Bearings) or were large investments for the company to do in R&D (like Noctua's SSO2 Bearing.) Which adds more onto the cost.

A GeLID Silent 12 or Silen14 uses a very bog-standard blade design with very basic geometry (no fancy curves, notches, etc), as well as a bearing that has no associated licensing costs.

Thus, you get a pretty inexpensive but good product that can sell a lot.

Better fans to upgrade to would be the Noctua NF-F12 PWM's IMO. They will just cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## twerk

Hey Tator. I think I already got a pretty good answer from nubbinator but what do you think are the best value 120mm and 140mm PWM fans? Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey Tator. I think I already got a pretty good answer from nubbinator but what do you think are the best value 120mm and 140mm PWM fans? Thanks.


Those GeLID Silent 12 PWM & Silent 14 PWM. ($10-15/fan)

The Corsair SP120 QE/PE PWM fans in 2 packs are a close second for 120mm's though.

Akasa Apache Black / Rosewill Hyperborea get honorable mentions for being solid fans but noisier at higher RPM levels than the rest. Like wise, Thermalright TY-140 gets an honorable mention but semi-DQ'd for being a non-standard frame (so limited compatibility.)

The GeLID's really come out on top since they're a jack-of-all-trades fan which has a solid bearing that'll last years and the company backing them is good.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Those GeLID Silent 12 PWM & Silent 14 PWM. ($10-15/fan)
> The Corsair SP120 QE/PE PWM fans in 2 packs are a close second for 120mm's though.
> 
> Akasa Apache Black / Rosewill Hyperborea get honorable mentions for being solid fans but noisier at higher RPM levels than the rest. Like wise, Thermalright TY-140 gets an honorable mention but semi-DQ'd for being a non-standard frame (so limited compatibility.)
> 
> The GeLID's really come out on top since they're a jack-of-all-trades fan which has a solid bearing that'll last years and the company backing them is good.


Thanks for the reply Tator,

I will be order 4 fans next week for my radiators so i will be getting the SP120 Performance edition and run them at like 1000 RPM will i see better temps (1-2C is okay with me) than buying 4 gelid fans? Do i order the gelid fans or the SP120's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Tator,
> 
> I will be order 4 fans next week for my radiators so i will be getting the SP120 Performance edition and run them at like 1000 RPM will i see better temps (1-2C is okay with me) than buying 4 gelid fans? Do i order the gelid fans or the SP120's?


GeLID's fans will be quieter, Corsair's should give you slightly better temps on your system. It's hard to make a call on a temperature difference as it's not like you're using Corsair AF Series fans and going up to SP Series fans, so there's no dramatic jump (or particular testing data) to compare to.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> GeLID's fans will be quieter, Corsair's should give you slightly better temps on your system. It's hard to make a call on a temperature difference as it's not like you're using Corsair AF Series fans and going up to SP Series fans, so there's no dramatic jump (or particular testing data) to compare to.


That sounded right about where i thought as well. Thanks for your input


----------



## rickyman0319

Tater,

do u know any radiator fan that has yellow or orange led?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Those GeLID Silent 12 PWM & Silent 14 PWM. ($10-15/fan)
> The Corsair SP120 QE/PE PWM fans in 2 packs are a close second for 120mm's though.
> 
> Akasa Apache Black / Rosewill Hyperborea get honorable mentions for being solid fans but noisier at higher RPM levels than the rest. Like wise, Thermalright TY-140 gets an honorable mention but semi-DQ'd for being a non-standard frame (so limited compatibility.)
> 
> The GeLID's really come out on top since they're a jack-of-all-trades fan which has a solid bearing that'll last years and the company backing them is good.


I can't find Gelid 12 or 14 PWM fans anywhere in the UK. What would be second choice?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Tater,
> 
> do u know any radiator fan that has yellow or orange led?


None that are worthwhile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I can't find Gelid 12 or 14 PWM fans anywhere in the UK. What would be second choice?


http://www.quietpc.com/gel-silent12

http://www.quietpc.com/gel-silent14

Good god they're cheap in the UK.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-silent12
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-silent14
> 
> Good god they're cheap in the UK.


They are the non-PWM versions unfortunately. That website does have the PWM 140mm version but not the 120mm version for some reason.


----------



## brandon6199

Just picked up and tested some Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm fans for my 280mm radiator.... AWESOME fans! They move so much air through my radiator and are barely even audible at 12v. When I set them to 7v they are dead silent, and they are still moving a good amount of air through my radiator. Very high quality build, rubber anti-vibration gasket and washers, sleeved black cables in both short and long lengths... just everything I could ever wish for in a 140mm fan.

Very happy with these PK-3's. You get what you pay for


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-silent14
> 
> Good god they're cheap in the UK.


Gelid Solutions Silent 14 PWM is £8.99 ($14.68)

What do they cost there?


----------



## rack04

Has anyone ordered from FeppaSpot? They have the FN-PX14-12 for $8.45 + shipping.

http://www.feppaspot.com/servlet/the-367/GELID-Solutions-SILENT-9/Detail


----------



## twerk

I've spent ages looking, still can't find anywhere that sells the Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans in the UK.

Could anyone give me a hand? I've checked every UK hardware shop I know of. Cheers.

Edit: Found one, someone in the US is selling them on eBay and shipping to the UK will only be $4 which isn't too bad. Still, if anyone would like to suggest any UK shops then please do


----------



## doyll

It is strange nobody here in UK has them.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> *120mm & 140mm "Quiet" Fan Round Up*
> 
> Come One & Come All, as it's time for me to take on the task of doing a fan round up. This has been a slow burner as my time is slim this year but I've been testing a multitude of fans over the course of the last 6 months or so, and it's time for me to post the results, gut the liars, & give props to those who deserve it.
> 
> *Testing Methodology*
> Today we'll be testing 4 aspects of these fans:
> 
> Sound Pressure Level (recorded in dBA) measured at 0.3M in a 20.2dB-A environment with results adjusted to 1M distanced
> [*] Airflow (recorded in CFM) recording in Free Air environment
> [*] Static Pressure (recorded in mmH20)
> [*] Heat Tolerance (testing done at 30*C) via incubator
> 
> *The Testing Equipment*
> All Equipment Was Purchased & Owned By myself:
> 
> Extech HD300
> Extech HD755
> Extech 407750 SPL Meter Lab Adjusted.
> Kintrex IRT0421 Non-Contact Infrared Thermometer
> Universal Enterprises DM383B Digital Multimeter
> Mastech HY1803D
> All of my tests are done for a 30 minute period and logged both digitally & in analog fashion to ensure anomalies are caught. While some may argue that a heated environment is not needed, I have experienced otherwise, with a high ambient some low quality bearings produce ample noise. At least enough to become noticeable, most likely due to the provided oil in the bearing changing in a way which negatively effects the resistance experienced in the bearing.
> I also test all of the fans in the Vertical / Upright or | position except during subjective noise tests where I use both the vertical/upright ( | ) & horizontal/flat ( -- ) positions to listen for any bearing noise, ticks, or other obtuse noises.
> 
> *The Test Subjects*:
> 
> _120mm Category_:
> 
> All fans purchased on my dime, except the one's marked by a asterisk (*).
> 
> Antec True Quiet 120mm
> Antec True Quiet Pro 120mm
> Arctic Cooling F12 Pro
> BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 120mm***
> BitFenix Spectre 120mm (non-LED model)
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm (non-LED model)
> Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition
> Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition
> CooLink SWiF2 120mm
> CooLink SWiF2 120mm PWM
> Cougar Vortex Hyper-Spin 120mm
> Cougar Vortex HDB 120mm
> Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm (Non-LED)
> GeLID WING 12 (Blue non-LED)
> Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm 1300 RPM
> Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM
> Nexus Real Silent 120mm
> Noctua F12-PWM
> Noctua P12-PWM
> Noctua S12B-FLX
> Noiseblocker Multi-Frame M12-PS
> NZXT FN-120
> Phanteks T12FS
> Rosewill Hyperborea 120mm
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP14
> Thermalright X-Silent 120mm
> Thermalright FDB-1600
> Thermaltake ISGC 12
> Zalman ZM-F3-FDB***
> Zalman ZM-SF3***
> Zaward Golf Fan G3 120mm
> _140mm Category_: (sorry for this one being slim, I didn't have enough cash to buy all the fans I wanted to.)
> All fans purchased on my dime, except the one's marked by a asterisk (*).
> 
> Antec True Quiet 140mm
> BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm***
> BitFenix Spectre 140mm (Non-LED model)
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm (Non-LED model)
> Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition
> Cougar Vortex Hyper Spin 140mm
> Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm
> Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm (Non-LED model)
> GeLID WING 14 (Blue-Non LED model)
> Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm 1000 RPM
> Noctua P14-FLX
> NZXT FN-140
> Phanteks F14TS
> Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm
> Scythe Kaze Maru 2 140mm Low Speed
> Thermalright TY-140***
> 
> Xion AlphaWing 140mm (Non-LED model)
> Zalman ZM-F4*** (actually a 135mm, but included cause I have it.)
> Zaward Golf Fan G3 140mm
> 
> In the next few posts I will do my best to describe the fans in detail and outline any issues they may have as well as what their true bearing type is.


Hey Tater Tot, will you PM me your shipping address, I own a PC shop in Southern California and we are a silverstone dealer, I would like to send you some of their fans to have you test and get your opinion on them.

Specifically I would like to send some AP121's and the FN121's in black and the LED versions.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey Tater Tot, will you PM me your shipping address, I own a PC shop in Southern California and we are a silverstone dealer, I would like to send you some of their fans to have you test and get your opinion on them.
> 
> Specifically I would like to send some AP121's and the FN121's in black and the LED versions.


It's Tator Tot









I have an AP121, I think you don't really need to send him that fan, if you know what I mean


----------



## Slavik

Hey guys,

So firstly, was the results of this ever published, I don;'t want to trawl through 235 pages to find out, no









After a reccomendation for a set of fans.

Requires:
In red/black colors.
Must have matching 140 and 120mm models.
PWM prefered
Will be used on quad radiators in push only.
Need to be sourceable in the UK.

I would love some Corsair 140-SP's, but, who knows if they will ever turn up? So need some alternatives.

Any comments on Alpenföhn Plus Wing Boost fans?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So firstly, was the results of this ever published, I don;'t want to trawl through 235 pages to find out, no


not yet, be patient!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> It's Tator Tot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an AP121, I think you don't really need to send him that fan, if you know what I mean


Lol, they are not high CFM fans, but pretty good on the Static pressure. I've used them on rads as push only and they have worked great for me, in push/pull they were louder, but not horrible. I'm only sending them so that there is more stuff in the list. You can use that info for whatever you folks want!!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

How do the Geild Silent 12s perform compared to the Silent Wings 2 120mm? Noise, airflow, etc.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> How do the Geild Silent 12s perform compared to the Silent Wings 2 120mm? Noise, airflow, etc.


They have a better PQ curve but the Silent Wing 2s are quieter overall.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Would the difference in noise be noticeable?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Would the difference in noise be noticeable?


Depends how sensitive you are to noise.

Side by side I can tell the difference without any equipment but in active use I wouldn't notice the difference as I generally have too much external noise to pay attention.


----------



## lombardsoup

Thinking about switching to all PWM fans for my Corsair 200r case, but there are so many choices I haven't the slightest clue what to get. Looking for three 120mm and two 140mm. Budget is around $15 per fan. Noise doesn't bother me that much. The front intake is right next to the hard drive bay so I'd prefer a high static pressure fan for that.

Also a question: how many PWM fans are safe to have on each motherboard header?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Also a question: how many PWM fans are safe to have on each motherboard header?


Most motherboards have the CPU fan header capable of taking 1A total draw (ie 12 watts total), other fan headers are usually less than that. So the total number of fans is dependent on the fan you choose. If you have a fan that only pulls 3 watts at max you could in theory link 4 to the CPU header if your using that header to provide the power also. If you use a PWM splitter that gets power from the PSU and only needs to connect the speed and pwm wires to the CPU header, you could/should be able to run as many as you want.

But every motherboard is different. Obviously the cheaper the board NORMALLY means less features and less capability.

I hope this is a little bit helpful.


----------



## lombardsoup

How much would a PSU powered splitter run me? And what are the advantages of this over, say, a traditional fan controller?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> How much would a PSU powered splitter run me? And what are the advantages of this over, say, a traditional fan controller?


Take a look at this since you have a total of 5 fans, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13548/cab-464/Akasa_Flexa_FP5_PWM_5-Way_Splitter_-_Smart_Fan_Cable_AK-CBFA03-45.html

As to advantage over a fan controller, I don't like the aesthetics of any fan controllers, I would rather just install smartfan and let the software ramp up the fans as needed.

But that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## lombardsoup

Sounds good, I appreciate the help. Given my limited budget I think I'll go this route.

Now what fans to get...


----------



## JAM3S121

are phobya g silent 12 2000 rpm's any good? I can't find any non german reviews


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> are phobya g silent 12 2000 rpm's any good? I can't find any non german reviews


Have you tried google translate??


----------



## JAM3S121

I'll try it! I'm just curious if anyone knows... there $10 each with removable rotor blades, easily modeable and not that much.. although static pressure seems to be MEH


----------



## nubbinator

I've seen decent reviews of them, but nothing that would make me want to buy them. Personally, I'm a huge fan of the Cooljag Everflow as a budget fan. If I was going to drop $15 on a fan, there are better options out there from what I've seen.


----------



## lombardsoup

What should I consider at $15-$25? Aside from Noctuas which are nice performance wise, I just don't want poop colored fans in my case


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> What should I consider at $15-$25? Aside from Noctuas which are nice performance wise, I just don't want poop colored fans in my case


Are these going to be used on a rad, heatsink or just intakes/exhausts?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Are these going to be used on a rad, heatsink or just intakes/exhausts?


Front/side intakes and top/back exhausts, front intake is in front of a filled hard drive bay so something with a bit more static pressure might be ideal.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Front/side intakes and top/back exhausts, front intake is in front of a filled hard drive bay so something with a bit more static pressure might be ideal.


They're right at the top end of your budget but Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 fans would be my pick.

While they are expensive, they are definitely worth it.


----------



## lombardsoup

Alright, I'll take a look at those. Any second opinions in case I want to be a cheapskate?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Alright, I'll take a look at those. Any second opinions in case I want to be a cheapskate?


I just picked up some Gelid Silent 12's and 14's, must say I am very very impressed.


----------



## groundzero9

You guys have any input on the Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2? On silent pc review they went "toe-to-toe" with Gentle Typhoons, and also topped the charts in their most recent fan roundup. I'm trying to quiet down my computer and am considering those, or the Gelid Silent 12s.

Also, is there a 140mm that's <25dB that's also good on a H90? I was looking at the Phantek PH-F140SP but find the specs hard to believe. 82CFM, 19dB, and 1.33mmH2O?


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> You guys have any input on the Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2? On silent pc review they went "toe-to-toe" with Gentle Typhoons, and also topped the charts in their most recent fan roundup. I'm trying to quiet down my computer and am considering those, or the Gelid Silent 12s.
> 
> Also, is there a 140mm that's <25dB that's also good on a H90? I was looking at the Phantek PH-F140SP but find the specs hard to believe. 82CFM, 19dB, and 1.33mmH2O?


The B12-2s are fantastic fans. Coincidentally, I was just testing them last night against my 1450rpm GTs. I think that the GTs at similar speeds put out a little more air (although this is a guesstimate, since I have no way of measuring this), but the NBs are much quieter. The GTs have a kind of mechanical noise at all speeds except 5v, and the NBs are just superb at all speeds. Even at 1200 rpm they are reasonably quiet and have a low humming sound which is not unpleasant and has none of the mechanical or whining quality of other fans.

For 140mm, try the NB PK-2 or for PWM, the PK-PS. I have a bunch of 140mm fans here from Scythe, Noctua and others, and for silence the Noiseblockers really are a level above everyone else.


----------



## lombardsoup

Gelids came today. Can't hear much until about 1000rpm, and that's mostly just my cheap case vibrating. For $8 a fan I can't complain.


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey Tator,

Package went out today!


----------



## Elohim

I prefer the Noctua A14 and bq SW2, but NB plan to release the eLoop 140mm in early 2014.


----------



## doyll

Hearing good things about the new CRYORIG XF140. Would be interested in seeing them in your review.









Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## widoo

Hey guyz!
I want to buy 2 Antec True Quiet 120mm fans for my computer. But I don't know what to choose between Antec (sleeve bearing, 8.9db / 21.1CFM) or Enermax Everest Advance (twister bearing, 8db, 26.51CFM). Both are the same price (Enermax a little cheaper), both have almost the same specifications, but on paper Enermax looks better. I don't know in reality wich is better: Antec with sleeve bearing or Enermax with twister bearing?
I'm looking for the quieter one, not performance.
Thanx!


----------



## agarabaghi

Wow 238 pages... is there a final summary anywhere in these 238 pages =P


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widoo*
> 
> Hey guyz!
> I want to buy 2 Antec True Quiet 120mm fans for my computer. But I don't know what to choose between Antec (sleeve bearing, 8.9db / 21.1CFM) or Enermax Everest Advance (twister bearing, 8db, 26.51CFM). Both are the same price (Enermax a little cheaper), both have almost the same specifications, but on paper Enermax looks better. I don't know in reality wich is better: Antec with sleeve bearing or Enermax with twister bearing?
> I'm looking for the quieter one, not performance.
> Thanx!


Between the two though I would say they are both extremely quiet fans (don't push much air, though, as you have implied yourself), at similar prices, so I guess it would come down to whether or not you want LEDs in your case.







Though the benefit of the Antec is that it has vibration pads at the corners, and the benefit of the Enermax is the self-adjusting fan speed (though I don't know how well this will work).

If you have a fan controller then pretty much any good fan will be very quiet, though.


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Between the two though I would say they are both extremely quiet fans (don't push much air, though, as you have implied yourself), at similar prices, so I guess it would come down to whether or not you want LEDs in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the benefit of the Antec is that it has vibration pads at the corners, and the benefit of the Enermax is the self-adjusting fan speed (though I don't know how well this will work).
> 
> If you have a fan controller then pretty much any good fan will be very quiet, though.


I just ordered 2 Enermax Everest Advance, they are a little cheaper and the twister bearing is superior vs sleeve bearing.
I use an Aerocool Touch 1000 Fancontroller and i have 2 Cooler Master Sickleflow, they are on slowest rpm but I can still hear them, that's why I want something much quieter.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widoo*
> 
> I just ordered 2 Enermax Everest Advance, they are a little cheaper and the twister bearing is superior vs sleeve bearing.
> I use an Aerocool Touch 1000 Fancontroller and i have 2 Cooler Master Sickleflow, they are on slowest rpm but I can still hear them, that's why I want something much quieter.


Yeah the Sickleflows are pretty awful, especially for their claimed specs by CM.









If you get good fans like Cougar Vortexes or Scythe GTs on a fan controller though they are very quiet. I personally have Vortexes on my Phantom 410's built-in controller, so I know from experience. Sometimes if you get a bad fan out of the batch there can be some clicking or whining (in the case of GTs especially) when you fan control them.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> Wow 238 pages... is there a final summary anywhere in these 238 pages =P


nope, information as the thread goes on.

- On topic, Would it be worth it for me to get another Thermalright TY-147 and put that on my CM hyper 212+ (with the old 212+ fan on it, not the see through the solid black one, ts impellar is alot bigger than the 147s)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> nope, information as the thread goes on.
> 
> - On topic, Would it be worth it for me to get another Thermalright TY-147 and put that on my CM hyper 212+ (with the old 212+ fan on it, not the see through the solid black one, ts impellar is alot bigger than the 147s)


Just use the TY-147 alone in push. It will be better than the stock fan, the Hyper 212 doesn't really see much benefit from push pull, and, ideally, you should have matched fans in push pull.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just use the TY-147 alone in push. It will be better than the stock fan, the Hyper 212 doesn't really see much benefit from push pull, and, ideally, you should have matched fans in push pull.


i only have one exta 147, so itll be push only, and done have clips for a 2nd fan to pull with either

But i guess the fan is just generally better even at 1300 rpm


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Would it be worth it for me to get another Thermalright TY-147 and put that on my CM hyper 212+ (with the old 212+ fan on it, not the see through the solid black one, ts impellar is alot bigger than the 147s)


212 is 110h x 120w mm fin area and TY-147 is 140mm diameter. I mounted TY-140 fans on NH-U12P (similar size) with a custom shroud.


It worked very well. Temps dropped about 4c but more importantly was quieter.


----------



## agarabaghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah the Sickleflows are pretty awful, especially for their claimed specs by CM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get good fans like Cougar Vortexes or Scythe GTs on a fan controller though they are very quiet. I personally have Vortexes on my Phantom 410's built-in controller, so I know from experience. Sometimes if you get a bad fan out of the batch there can be some clicking or whining (in the case of GTs especially) when you fan control them.


I have to agree with the quality of the Cougar Vortexes... they are really quiet and move a decent amount of air. Im running two on my seidon 240m radiator and they are a lot quieter than stock fans.


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> I have to agree with the quality of the Cougar Vortexes... they are really quiet and move a decent amount of air. Im running two on my seidon 240m radiator and they are a lot quieter than stock fans.


And what is yhe minimum RPM of Cougar Vortex CF-V12S? From the website i understand that they make 17.7db at 1200rpm.
http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex.html
Where can I find what's the minumum db noise at the minumum RPM?


----------



## agarabaghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widoo*
> 
> And what is yhe minimum RPM of Cougar Vortex CF-V12S? From the website i understand that they make 17.7db at 1200rpm.
> http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex.html
> Where can I find what's the minumum db noise at the minumum RPM?


From my PC software the 10% rpm level is 750rpm

They sound about the same from 10% - 75% and then slightly louder at 75% - 100%. They have a different sound than normal fans though.

Which now that im looking at makes sense, i could see it being close to 18db at 1200 rpms as that is ~60% fan speed and they are super silent.


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> From my PC software the 10% rpm level is 750rpm
> 
> They sound about the same from 10% - 75% and then slightly louder at 75% - 100%. They have a different sound than normal fans though.
> 
> Which now that im looking at makes sense, i could see it being close to 18db at 1200 rpms as that is ~60% fan speed and they are super silent.


U think they're quieter than Enermax Everest Advance 8db?


----------



## agarabaghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widoo*
> 
> U think they're quieter than Enermax Everest Advance 8db?


Can't say as ive never used enermax fans before. I bought these out of boredom while home for the holidays and tigerdirect had them in stock. Overall very happy with them.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 212 is 110h x 120w mm fin area and TY-147 is 140mm diameter. I mounted TY-140 fans on NH-U12P (similar size) with a custom shroud.
> 
> 
> It worked very well. Temps dropped about 4c but more importantly was quieter.


How can I make that shroud myself? You should share this kind of knowledge in your sig or somewhere else that we can all see it!


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> Can't say as ive never used enermax fans before. I bought these out of boredom while home for the holidays and tigerdirect had them in stock. Overall very happy with them.


I'm still waiting for my Enermaxes Everest to come in my store.. I would go with Cougars too, if someone tells me how quiet they are on they lowest rpm.


----------



## agarabaghi

The iphone app i used will not be accurate... but i can tell you they are really quiet


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> How can I make that shroud myself? You should share this kind of knowledge in your sig or somewhere else that we can all see it!


I'm a retired custom woodworker and furniture builder so was easy. Glued up some scrap solid birth plywood with inside opening the size of cooler and out side the size of 140mm fan. Took out my trusty die grinder with a carbide burr and hogged of excess wood, drilled needed holes, did a final sand and painted it.









You are right, would be a good idea to do up some tutorials and put links in my sig.


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> The iphone app i used will not be accurate... but i can tell you they are really quiet


Cougars are cheaper , i want the ones with green LEDs CFD120 series (http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/cfd_green_led_fan.html).
I can't find anywhere how much db are they on slowest rpm. I don't wanna hear them, I want to be dead-silent. Yours are dead-silent on slowest rpm?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Just picked up and tested some Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm fans for my 280mm radiator.... AWESOME fans! They move so much air through my radiator and are barely even audible at 12v. When I set them to 7v they are dead silent, and they are still moving a good amount of air through my radiator. Very high quality build, rubber anti-vibration gasket and washers, sleeved black cables in both short and long lengths... just everything I could ever wish for in a 140mm fan.
> 
> Very happy with these PK-3's. You get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NB's are indeed great, got 5 NB's as casefans when I rebuild my rig and the noise vs cooling performance is pretty good. Only my cpu cooler has the xigmatek stock fan on it.

Used: 2x NB pl-ps (pwm) 120mm
2x NB XK2 140 mm
1x NB PL2 120 mm (on mobo header with 9.5V reduction cable)

Do you remember what you payed for them? I saw those US prices on the NB's back then and they were very high imo, but I was glad that prices in central europe weren't that high (I live near germany)

Gelids were my second choice.


----------



## agarabaghi

on the lowest setting all i can hear is my hard drive and gpu fans (soon to be replaced by the nzxt kraken g10


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> on the lowest setting all i can hear is my hard drive and gpu fans (soon to be replaced by the nzxt kraken g10


So they're quiet. I'm looking forward to buy these because are much cheaper than Enermax. But I don't know what bearing to choose: Cougar - HYDRAULIC BEARING or Enermax - Twister Bearing? Doaes the bearing matter so much because I use my vent on my Fancontroller always at theyr lowest rpm..


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widoo*
> 
> So they're quiet. I'm looking forward to buy these because are much cheaper than Enermax. But I don't know what bearing to choose: Cougar - HYDRAULIC BEARING or Enermax - Twister Bearing? Doaes the bearing matter so much because I use my vent on my Fancontroller always at theyr lowest rpm..


from another thread:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/The-Truth-About-Fluid-Dynamic-Bearing-FDB-Fans/1807


----------



## widoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> from another thread:
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/The-Truth-About-Fluid-Dynamic-Bearing-FDB-Fans/1807


So Hydrauling bearing is the best for airflow and minimum noise?


----------



## agarabaghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widoo*
> 
> So Hydrauling bearing is the best for airflow and minimum noise?


Looks like cougar licensed the bearing from panasonic according to that chart! yay for cougar!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agarabaghi*
> 
> Looks like cougar licensed the bearing from panasonic according to that chart! yay for cougar!


That chart isn't accurate.

Power Logic copied the design and Cougar called it a Hydro Dynamic Bearing to get past trademarks & patents most likely.


----------



## agarabaghi

Hmm well still impressed with these 2 fans


----------



## widoo

So should I order Cougars or Enermax Everest? I found that Cougars minimum rpm is about 400, so they should be dead-silent at that speed.
I'm looking for nice lightning and very low noise. Enermaxes have a "classic" blue, but the Cougars have a deeper blue wich I like it better.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 212 is 110h x 120w mm fin area and TY-147 is 140mm diameter. I mounted TY-140 fans on NH-U12P (similar size) with a custom shroud.
> 
> 
> It worked very well. Temps dropped about 4c but more importantly was quieter.


Wish i could make a shroud like that for it, would be great, as the CM fan is utterly loud

Wonder how well this would work without a shroud, the CM fan goes up to 2000 rpm or something, but i suppose the 147 makes up for it even at 1300 rpm cause of better design?


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Wish i could make a shroud like that for it, would be great, as the CM fan is utterly loud
> 
> Wonder how well this would work without a shroud, the CM fan goes up to 2000 rpm or something, but i suppose the 147 makes up for it even at 1300 rpm cause of better design?


I would guess it is both the better design and the much bigger fan size. 140mm fans have about 1.36x the surface area of 120mm fans, which makes up for a lot of the RPM difference.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Wish i could make a shroud like that for it, would be great, as the CM fan is utterly loud
> 
> Wonder how well this would work without a shroud, the CM fan goes up to 2000 rpm or something, but i suppose the 147 makes up for it even at 1300 rpm cause of better design?


Take a 120mm to 140mm fan adapter like this and mount the 140mm fan with 120mm mounts on like the 120mm fan is in 2nd image on the 140mm side of shroud. You can cut off the extra plastic of the 140mm square face to match the 140mm fan with 120mm mounts.


140mm to 120mm shroud with 120mm fan mounted with rubber pull-in mounts mounted on a 140mm radiator. Picture the 120mm fan being the front of your 120mm cooler and the radiator being a 140mm fan.. but with 120mm mounting holes.. use the rubber pull-in mounts to mount shroud to 140mm fan. Than fit the 120mm side to your cooler. Or use a 140mm square fan in place of the 140mm square radiator.


Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## poisonreverse

Wow! What a great forum & thread. I just read the whole thread...whew.
I just got an NZXT H630 and a Kraken x60. My intention was to utilize the 280 on the bottom.
I tried to find a case that would accomodate this. There aren't many. None that don't need modding, anyway.

This one is "made for" 140's.
Um. no. It accommodates 140s and a 280 rad...mounting holes!! Ugh.
The top is perfect for 140s, even the front.
However, I wanted to do the rad on the bottom to take advantage of silence and convection.

I really like this case! Made for silent operation (I keep it in the bedroom) and I hate a droning whine.
I'll probably mod the bottom to make it work. I would imagine all that metal would create a lot of buffering.
Probably reducing the efficiency of the 140s to perhaps even less than x2 120's. (sigh)

Hadn't done any fan research in 5 years (last build).
Today, I went on a hunt for this case/cooler combo. Didn't come up with much. Until I hit this thread. Wow.
Great stuff. Here's a pic of my case and the bottom intake. Had to move the 200 up to the top spot to fit the rad.

All NZXT OEM fans currently.
Assume that I will fix the obvious problem with the opening on the bottom.

200 top-front intake
140 exhaust
x2 140's on the bottom
No fans on top. Convection exhaust only.

I've read about the cooler itself. It seems P/P would be best with a 4770k.
I wont have a crazy overclock. Mild, with speedstep ON.
I want to optimize rad cooling, All PWM fans, all 140s, no LEDs,
Half fans horizontal/ Half vertical. Different fans if that's what's best.
I'll DO a P/P ONLY if it's what's best for it. I think P&P is best. Very low RPM

Can't wait to see Tot's output from the testing. Until then, I would appreciate any comments to my dilemma.

Exhaust considerations? Other than a 140, it doesn't seem this case did anything special.
I want slight positive pressure on the case, or even in/out. Baffling/blocking in any open areas? (like the bottom 200 front fan or PCIs slots?
Fan recommendations?

Thanks for the great conversation here. Very informative.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Take a 120mm to 140mm fan adapter like this and mount the 140mm fan with 120mm mounts on like the 120mm fan is in 2nd image on the 140mm side of shroud. You can cut off the extra plastic of the 140mm square face to match the 140mm fan with 120mm mounts.
> 
> 
> 140mm to 120mm shroud with 120mm fan mounted with rubber pull-in mounts mounted on a 140mm radiator. Picture the 120mm fan being the front of your 120mm cooler and the radiator being a 140mm fan.. but with 120mm mounting holes.. use the rubber pull-in mounts to mount shroud to 140mm fan. Than fit the 120mm side to your cooler. Or use a 140mm square fan in place of the 140mm square radiator.
> 
> 
> Hope that all makes sense.


Oh it does, i just meant i dont have the materials


----------



## WarpPrism

@poisonreverse, for 140mm fans I would recommend the Phanteks F140XP. PWM, very quiet, and great performance. Cougar Vortex is also good and Rosewill Hyperborea offers good value.


----------



## Slavik

So, my hunt for matching fans for my new build in 140 and 120 sizes seems to be failing quite miserably unless I want them in... white... which... doesnt fit my build colors damnit.

This leads me to the following for use on 2x black ice SR1 560's

Either

a) order Cougars in black (from the US probably) in 140 and 120 sizes

b) Order Corsair SP120's across the board and have 120 fans on the 140 rads (a waste of cooling power?)

c) Wait for corsair SP 140's

d) Use corsair AF140's.

What do you recon? I'm leaning towards ordering the cougars as they seem to tick all the boxes, a good static pressure, matching 140 and 120 models, and quiet....


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> So, my hunt for matching fans for my new build in 140 and 120 sizes seems to be failing quite miserably unless I want them in... white... which... doesnt fit my build colors damnit.
> 
> This leads me to the following for use on 2x black ice SR1 560's
> 
> Either
> 
> a) order Cougars in black (from the US probably) in 140 and 120 sizes
> 
> b) Order Corsair SP120's across the board and have 120 fans on the 140 rads (a waste of cooling power?)
> 
> c) Wait for corsair SP 140's
> 
> d) Use corsair AF140's.
> 
> What do you recon? I'm leaning towards ordering the cougars as they seem to tick all the boxes, a good static pressure, matching 140 and 120 models, and quiet....


They do have orange vibration pads though which throw off the color scheme a bit. Their performance/noise ratio is amazing, however.

What is your color scheme anyway, all black? You never specified. Rosewill's Hyperborea is all black except for the sticker and is a good value.
Some other black fans that come in 140mm are Yate Loons, Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro, Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2, B-Gears B-Blaster, Enermax T.B. Silence, Prolimatech Vortex, and many more. So look like you have a lot of choices.

I'm assuming you don't want to paint anything, but if you do, it will open up more choices for you.


----------



## Slavik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> They do have orange vibration pads though which throw off the color scheme a bit. Their performance/noise ratio is amazing, however.
> 
> What is your color scheme anyway, all black? You never specified. Rosewill's Hyperborea is all black except for the sticker and is a good value.
> Some other black fans that come in 140mm are Yate Loons, Bitfenix Spectre Pro, Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro, Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2, B-Gears B-Blaster, Enermax T.B. Silence, Prolimatech Vortex, and many more. So look like you have a lot of choices.
> 
> I'm assuming you don't want to paint anything, but if you do, it will open up more choices for you.


Red/black build.

I was thinking just to carefully color the vibration pads with some black permanent marker.

Ive seen quite a few negatives about the Spectres however? As they were one of the options and relatively easy to get hold of, but seemed put off that quite a few people seemed to have issues?

The Nb's seem to have a low static pressure, as so silent wings, b-gears all too noisy on specs, enermax don't seem to offer equal 120 and 140 versions? The promilatech vortexes, I'm 50/50 on if the red color matches up close enough, may need to order 1 just to find out...


----------



## doyll

Thermalright has red/black 140mm TY-14013R
1300rpm 65.5cfm PWM

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-14013r.html?panel=1


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> Red/black build.
> 
> I was thinking just to carefully color the vibration pads with some black permanent marker.
> 
> Ive seen quite a few negatives about the Spectres however? As they were one of the options and relatively easy to get hold of, but seemed put off that quite a few people seemed to have issues?
> 
> The Nb's seem to have a low static pressure, as so silent wings, b-gears all too noisy on specs, enermax don't seem to offer equal 120 and 140 versions? The promilatech vortexes, I'm 50/50 on if the red color matches up close enough, may need to order 1 just to find out...


Yeah, I wasn't saying they're the best options, just throwing some out there.

How about these Cougar LED fans? I've seen them in a couple builds and they look absolutely amazing... perform pretty much on par with the Vortex (at the same RPMs, at least) as well.

There's also the Noiseblocker/Phobya e-Loop in two colors, black/red at 1600rpm and black at 1000rpm, which are very quiet and do quite well.


----------



## Slavik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't saying they're the best options, just throwing some out there.
> 
> How about these Cougar LED fans? I've seen them in a couple builds and they look absolutely amazing... perform pretty much on par with the Vortex (at the same RPMs, at least) as well.
> 
> There's also the Noiseblocker/Phobya e-Loop in two colors, black/red and black, which are very quiet and do quite well.


Yea, if you cant tell ive been agonising over this for... weeks









Are those Cougar Red LED fans actually red? All the images they look orange with red LED's?

Those e-loops in red look interesting.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> Yea, if you cant tell ive been agonising over this for... weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Cougar Red LED fans actually red? All the images they look orange with red LED's?
> 
> Those e-loops in red look interesting.


Yes they are red (with an orange tinge, apparently). All three colors are very vibrant in their respective colors.
And Phobya teaming up with NB was great for those building in black/red, although I don't think they come in 140mm (my bad in suggesting it to you). NB was supposed to release a 140mm e-Loop for a while, but I think they still haven't.









EDIT: Changed a bit of the wording about the e-Loops.


----------



## Slavik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yes they are red (with a bit of an orange tinge, apparently). All three colors are very vibrant in their respective colors. And Phobya teaming up with NB was great for those building in black/red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don't know if they come in 140mm.


Yea, just seen the don't come in 140 flavor, what a shame!!! They look the bomb.

So, it seems either the cougars (either black or in red), or the bitfenix seem to be the best options unless corsair somehow apear with SP140's in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## WarpPrism

Now that I look at it more, actually, the red LED Cougars seem to have more orange fan blades/vibration dampeners. In other pictures I have seen though they look very red with the lights on.


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey Tator, how's the testing going kind sir?

Look forward to seeing/hearing your opinions and results on some fans


----------



## poisonreverse

New company.
These look interesting. I wonder how these fans would stack up.
http://www.cryorig.com/product.php

For my H630 and x60:

After much research from here and other places, I think I will be modding the bottom to fully accommodate (2) 140's.


Along with some u-channel molding. *(any recommendations on this?)*

And a fan controller.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992012

I'll keep the front (top) 200 in place. Leave the bottom open.
As there is no room for airflow if I put it on the outside of the case behind the front cover.

Add (2) 200's pushing in from the top. Probably these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345003

I'll replace the push/pull and rear NZXT 140's with probably Phanteks F140XPs, or something else... still looking around.
There seem to be no less that (25) 140mm fans mentioned at decent anywhere. (5) of those are nearly always mentioned as being top choice..

In the end, I think the x60 will cool well. I simple want a silent, positive pressure case.
I'm not going to have a crazy overclock. I'll keep speedstep on. This will be used for everything... and BF4
I'll have a 770 pushing a 27" Asus 2ms.

I may have to block the bottom/front 200 fan area with something to keep hot air from going out there.
I want to either have it go out the back grills/fan. Or have it go out the top with convection. (unsure to put top fans (if at all) in push or pull) at the top of the case...

A few pics for perspective.








My only gripe with the case is the fit of a bottom 280 rad with the front fan and the bottom openings.
The fan header doesn't have a built-in controller. Otherwise I really like it. Lot's of room.

The x60:

Has software issue. It won't see proper temps without Open Hardware Monitor beta running along side it.
I need the NZXT internal USB header add-on to get the other USB header I need to run everything on the H630 and the x60. Perhaps that's just a mobo issue. (ROG HERO).
The x60's using only a 3-pin CPU fan connector (so that it runs 100% all the time) causes boot issues with the bios not seeing ANY fan connected to it. (hit F1). unless I turn off those error messages in the BIOS.

If this was your set up, what else would you recommend or like to see?
Thanks for everyone's input. Overclock.net forums are a massive resource...


----------



## WarpPrism

Just a word of warning, @poisonreverse, NZXT's 200mm fans use a proprietary mounting hole position, so there may be compatibility issues with other brand 200mm fans. I don't know about the Spectre/Spectre Pro since they look to have mounting points that are not exactly on the corners as well.

A good source for u-channel is MNPCTech, and also regular hardware (not computer hardware







) stores.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thermalright has red/black 140mm TY-14013R
> 1300rpm 65.5cfm PWM
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-14013r.html?panel=1


A friend of mine have that fan when he got an AXP-200, too bad the fan is DOA and there are no warranty for the fans (according to him) since the AXP-200 is a freebie from a bundle.

Might have to try fix it when I get it from him, hoping by next week. I hope its just a loose solder.

I also wonder how will it compare to a Prolimatech USV.


----------



## AJR1775

Would like to see the Phobya Noiseblocker thrown in there to see how the other one's stack up.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's the same as any ELoop. Just the aesthetics is different. This is what my Phobya ELoops look like


----------



## AJR1775

Ah, if ELoop is on there then nevermind. Forgot the name of the original.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> A friend of mine have that fan when he got an AXP-200, too bad the fan is DOA and there are no warranty for the fans (according to him) since the AXP-200 is a freebie from a bundle.
> 
> Might have to try fix it when I get it from him, hoping by next week. I hope its just a loose solder.
> 
> I also wonder how will it compare to a Prolimatech USV.


Fan should still have warranty.. free shouldn't matter.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisonreverse*
> 
> ...
> If this was your set up, what else would you recommend or like to see?
> Thanks for everyone's input. Overclock.net forums are a massive resource...


I like that case and as aio coolers go, the x60 is pretty much at the top of the list (big rad).

It's not clear to me where you're planning to mount the x60 and various case fans? Somewhere in your post you said "2 200s pushing in on top" but you also said something about having heat rise out the top? Sounds like you have an air cooled gpu? I'd probably arrange it so air coming thru the x60's rad is not fed into the gpu's cooler. I think that would put the x60 rad up top. Positive pressure sgtm so I'd probably have the top rad fans setup as intake.

But really... the thing I want to recommend has nothing to do with device or fan placement . You said the x60 has software issues. I'd suggest don't install or use that software at all. I think you can power the pump on the x60 and then separately power the rad fans using a pwm spitter like this http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx. Run the pump at full speed all the time and use the mobo's cpu fan header to provide a pwm signal to the rad fans. Asus mobos have decent cpu fan control options built into the bios, so voila... no unreliable software involved.


----------



## lombardsoup

My Gelid Silent 12's and 14's are vibrating with my cheap case, mentioned it before and now its starting to bug me. Fans themselves are fine, took em all out just to check. Is there any way to cut down on this (aside from tossing my 200R in the garbage)?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> My Gelid Silent 12's and 14's are vibrating with my cheap case, mentioned it before and now its starting to bug me. Fans themselves are fine, took em all out just to check. Is there any way to cut down on this (aside from tossing my 200R in the garbage)?


Buy anti-vibration mounts.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10844/fss-32/140mm_Rubber_Fan_Silencer.html?tl=g47c111s814

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2745/fss-04/120mm_Rubber_Fan_Silencer.html?tl=g47c111s200


----------



## Sin100

I couldn't bring myself to pay the prices for the BeQuiet fans even though I am currently using a few 80mm ones now and they are amazing. I ordered 7 X Antec True Quiet 140mm Case Fan's. Cost a fair amount of money but the BeQuiet fans were double the price. I still think the True Quiet fans are good for the price you pay. They are very quiet (I have one I ordered last week to test) and although not as good performance as some other fans that are of the same noise level, I think they are probably the best for the price you pay. If you get 7 of them (140mm) then your case should be nice and cool, and quiet







.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Buy anti-vibration mounts.


Hey Tator, how you doing sir?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to pay the prices for the BeQuiet fans even though I am currently using a few 80mm ones now and they are amazing. I ordered 7 X Antec True Quiet 140mm Case Fan's. Cost a fair amount of money but the BeQuiet fans were double the price. I still think the True Quiet fans are good for the price you pay. They are very quiet (I have one I ordered last week to test) and although not as good performance as some other fans that are of the same noise level, I think they are probably the best for the price you pay. If you get 7 of them (140mm) then your case should be nice and cool, and quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really like the True Quiet's. They're just sleeve bearings so be prepared to do some yearly maintenance on them to make sure they stay running (just do it on one of your case clean out days.)
They're definitely only meant for open-air use (e.g. as exhaust fans or unrestricted intakes.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey Tator, how you doing sir?


Sick as a dog and getting beat up at my night job. Other than that, alright.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sick as a dog and getting beat up at my night job. Other than that, alright.


That sucks sir, I hope you get to feeling better, and that the night gig doesn't beat you up to bad!!

Get some rest when you can. Look forward to seeing your thoughts at some point on them there nifty fans!!

Take care!


----------



## lombardsoup

Thanks for the mounts recommendation, Tator. And its nice living within 30 miles of that company so I can just walk into the warehouse and buy things







Learned a lot reading this thread, its a great resource.


----------



## Slavik

So slightly related.

I imagine i'm going to order the cougars for my build. (Still not 100% sure on that or the BitFenix Spectre/Pros with PWM).

Anyone reccomend a controller to handle

12 of http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18999/fan-1192/Cougar_140mm_x_25mm_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_Black_CFV14H.html?tl=c15s775b218#blank

and 5 of http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18997/fan-1190/Cougar_120mm_x_25mm_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_Black_CFV12HB.html?tl=c15s60b218


----------



## WarpPrism

Anything from Lamptron (FC series), or NZXT Sentry Mix 2 as a cheaper option.

The Vortex is much, much better than the Spectre or the Spectre Pro.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I've got an Antec P280 and I have a question about my fan placement. Currently I have 2 GT-15's in the front (currently turned down to 1265 or so RPM during the winter), a Noctua NF-S12A in the back slot, and one Noctua NF-P12 on the top (top rear). I have left the top slot that is closest to the front without a fan and put a magnetic dust filter over it. Does it make sense to leave that one spot open? Would it be better to put a 2nd fan in that slot and just turn the RPM of both of the top fans down?


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

I've got the upgrade itch and first thing I'm going to start upgrading is the fans, but I'm switching from my R4 soon to a 750D. What would be some good 140's that are better than the stock ones in my R4 and in the 750D that would fit along a red, white and black color scheme? I've been eyeing the Corsair ones, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't passing up on some better fans.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> I've got the upgrade itch and first thing I'm going to start upgrading is the fans, but I'm switching from my R4 soon to a 750D. What would be some good 140's that are better than the stock ones in my R4 and in the 750D that would fit along a red, white and black color scheme? I've been eyeing the Corsair ones, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't passing up on some better fans.


Fractal's stock fans in the R4 are very good! I'm not sure any Corsair fan would be an upgrade in silence or airflow, other than appearance.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Fractal's stock fans in the R4 are very good! I'm not sure any Corsair fan would be an upgrade in silence or airflow, other than appearance.


They are great, but not the best. I'd say that the AF140 (non-LED) would be a very slight bit better for performance/noise.

I also like the Cougar Vortex and Phanteks 140SP/XP for 140mm fans.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> They are great, but not the best. I'd say that the AF140 (non-LED) would be a very slight bit better for performance/noise.
> 
> I also like the Cougar Vortex and Phanteks 140SP/XP for 140mm fans.


Not in an R4. The AF140 would be a horrible fan for a Define R4 since there are a fair number of obstructions and the AF140 is miserable when it comes to static pressure.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not in an R4. The AF140 would be a horrible fan for a Define R4 since there are a fair number of obstructions and the AF140 is miserable when it comes to static pressure.


750D, and it's really just to move air (which the AF series does well).


----------



## nubbinator

I still wouldn't get an AF140 for that case either. They're miserable any time you have any kind of obstruction in front of or behind the fan. They need almost completely unrestricted cases to be decent.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I still wouldn't get an AF140 for that case either. They're miserable any time you have any kind of obstruction in front of or behind the fan. They need almost completely unrestricted cases to be decent.


I guess that would be true for the Obsidian cases as well as the R4. I also think it would be especially helpful to get decent static pressure fans if he decides to move the HDD cages to right in front of the fans.

It wouldn't really be an upgrade to go to the AF140 considering the 750D has the near-identical AF140L fans at stock - which are pretty good, meaning new fans aren't necessary (unless he needs/wants more, in which case the AF140L can be found here for a relatively low price).


----------



## poisonreverse

Thanks for the reply, Michael.

No, air cooled on the 770 GPU. It's an EVGA superclocked. (2 small fans). That will probably be the loudest thing in the case.

I have the x60 mounted on the bottom with oem fans in a push (from the underside of the case). Nothing on top.
Temps are pretty darn good. Stays under 90 on load with fans on "silent".

The front has a 200 pushing in (top)
Bottom 200 (empty) moved to top to accommodate the x60. Only came with one front fan.

Back has a 140 pushing out.

Top has spaces for 140s or 200s.
Putting (2) NZXT 200s there. Will prob choose to use them to pull air into the case and have it all go out the back.
Options there are to use no fans at all or to use them to push air out the top chimney.

Also spaces on the drive bays for internal fans to mount on the left and blow onto the motherboard components and vga.
I will have (1) 140 in there doing just that.

The H630 has a fan header on the rear of the motherboard tray. Will be getting an 5 1/4 NZXT controller for all the fans.

I think I've settled on a pair of Phanteks F140XP to start with. Maybe another pair if I need to pull as well on the x60.

Now to undervolt the case fan to an appropriate level. I with Phantek made 200s...

The other available internal drive cage fan can't be placed if I push/pull the x60 for room.
There are no components for it to blow onto unless I tilt it up a bit (they do have hinges).

With (3) 200s on a very low setting blowing in and a pair of 140s blowing in over the x60, I'm sure that will make for a positive pressure case! But not loud.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've got an Antec P280 and I have a question about my fan placement. Currently I have 2 GT-15's in the front (currently turned down to 1265 or so RPM during the winter), a Noctua NF-S12A in the back slot, and one Noctua NF-P12 on the top (top rear). I have left the top slot that is closest to the front without a fan and put a magnetic dust filter over it. Does it make sense to leave that one spot open? Would it be better to put a 2nd fan in that slot and just turn the RPM of both of the top fans down?


Anyone? If my situation isn't clear I can post a picture.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Anyone? If my situation isn't clear I can post a picture.


Well, I guess it depends if you want positive pressure in your case or not. I personally want my setup to have positive Air pressure. So I would leave that second top fan out and make sure that the two exhaust fans were pushing less air than the front fans.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I guess it depends if you want positive pressure in your case or not. I personally want my setup to have positive Air pressure. So I would leave that second top fan out and make sure that the two exhaust fans were pushing less air than the front fans.


Thanks. That is sorta what I figured. I had actually thought about putting an intake in that top front spot but I get a lot of air turbulence that way and it only gains me maybe 1c better temps.

I currently have the Noctua NF-P12 in the top exhaust spot; does anyone know of a better or just as good BLACK fan I could put there? There is really nothing wrong with the Noctua fan, but being on the top, its very visible with it being brown... My main concern is I need a good fan that blow upwards and not make a lot of noise. I also need a fan that is nicely balanced. I tried putting a Corsair AF120 fan on the top in the past and it vibrated the whole top of the case. I had bought a AP-14 GT to put there but Amazon insists on shipping GT's to me in padded envelopes which means I've had to send back both that AP-14 and another AP-15 due to shot bearings because of shipping.


----------



## NYMD

I'm a big fan of the beQuiet Silent Wings 2 series. They are black, look good from both sides, and are nearly silent. They come with a number of different mounting pieces designed to reduce or eliminate the vibration. The cable is good but not quite as nice as the detachable e-loop's.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the beQuiet Silent Wings 2 series. They are black, look good from both sides, and are nearly silent. They come with a number of different mounting pieces designed to reduce or eliminate the vibration. The cable is good but not quite as nice as the detachable e-loop's.


They do appear to be very nice fans but they are $24 even before shipping here. I was hoping for something more in the $15-18 dollar range.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> They do appear to be very nice fans but they are $24 even before shipping here. I was hoping for something more in the $15-18 dollar range.


You're totally right, I forgot to add 'overpriced' to the list of adjectives.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> You're totally right, I forgot to add 'overpriced' to the list of adjectives.


I don't think they're overpriced. Just expensive.


----------



## Steveoz

Just fitted a Corsair AF140 quiet, apparently rated at nearly 70 CFM. Once fitted I was not impressed, although it is fairly quiet, I could fart more flow than it can muster!

It's wired direct into 12v and I can barely feel anything coming from it, shame really, for the name, hype and price I expected a decent product.

I would look elsewhere for a 140 if anyone was thinking of one, it really doesn't seem any better than a 1400 rpm silent 120mm.


----------



## Tator Tot

Your hand is not a measure of airflow.

The air lacks pressure so it's out of your perception as actually having a lot of flow.


----------



## Steveoz

Maybe, but a 120mm 80CFM AD1212MA-A73GL fan in the same spot cooled my top GPU by a further 6 degrees, the 70CFM 140mm AF140 made no difference, it still hits 80 and throttles.

I could feel the flow from the 120mm pushing it over the card, but the 140mm is very, very poor.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> Maybe, but a 120mm 80CFM AD1212MA-A73GL fan in the same spot cooled my top GPU by a further 6 degrees, the 70CFM 140mm AF140 made no difference, it still hits 80 and throttles.
> 
> I could feel the flow from the 120mm pushing it over the card, but the 140mm is very, very poor.


The ADDA fan has more static pressure than the Corsair so it's able to overcome any obstructions in it's path as well as cool devices more directly.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

So I guess just leave all the fans stock in the R4 and 750D then?


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The ADDA fan has more static pressure than the Corsair so it's able to overcome any obstructions in it's path as well as cool devices more directly.


Hmm, I did think that but I couldn't find the figure for the ADDA one before I took the plunge on the corsair. I would have used the ADDA one but it was just too noisy, I figured the Corsair should be up to the job but it seems not by comparison


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> So I guess just leave all the fans stock in the R4 and 750D then?


What one's have you got?


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> What one's have you got?


I've got the stock R4 fans in now, but I'm considering the 750 or the new Phanteks Enthoo Luxe as my watercooling case.


----------



## Slavik

So i've just ordered $400 of cougar fans.

Someone cuddle me and tell me ive done the right thing please


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> So i've just ordered $400 of cougar fans.
> 
> Someone cuddle me and tell me ive done the right thing please


I have one that makes a horrible noice at above 75% pwm speed. I use speedfan to limit the max speed and it is fine but I have requested a replacement from newegg. It is mounted horizontal which from what I've read these fans have occasional problems with. I have 3 others ones that are performing really well.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> So i've just ordered $400 of cougar fans.
> 
> Someone cuddle me and tell me ive done the right thing please


How many fans is that? In the US you can get about 25 of the Vortexes for that much...









You'll love whichever ones you got, Cougar makes some great (and quiet) fans.

The PWM version still has some issues, but the horizontal placement problems have been fixed (AFAIK at least).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> Hmm, I did think that but I couldn't find the figure for the ADDA one before I took the plunge on the corsair. I would have used the ADDA one but it was just too noisy, I figured the Corsair should be up to the job but it seems not by comparison


Where is the fan positioned in your case or on what surface is it placed?

The ADDA is ~80CFM & 0.117mmH20 (~3mmH20) so they're high airflow with a lot of pressure.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Where is the fan positioned in your case or on what surface is it placed?
> 
> The ADDA is ~80CFM & *0.117mmH20 (~3mmH20)* so they're high airflow with *a lot of pressure*.


Uh, are those numbers correct??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Uh, are those numbers correct??


It's off of ADDA's spec sheet, which is generally close to the final product. They spec a +/-10% deviation from that value based on input voltage and rotational speed but you're most likely gonna hit those numbers most of the time.

The specs you find from bigger OEMs like ADDA, Yate Loon, Sanyo Denki, Panaflo, Protechnic, Globe, Nidec Servo, Delta, Hong Hua, and a few others are gonna be what you get as those guys have a lot on the line when it comes to giving their products certain raitings.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's off of ADDA's spec sheet, which is generally close to the final product. They spec a +/-10% deviation from that value based on input voltage and rotational speed but you're most likely gonna hit those numbers most of the time.
> 
> The specs you find from bigger OEMs like ADDA, Yate Loon, Sanyo Denki, Panaflo, Protechnic, Globe, Nidec Servo, Delta, Hong Hua, and a few others are gonna be what you get as those guys have a lot on the line when it comes to giving their products certain raitings.


Ok, but 0.117mmH2O doesn't seem like a lot of pressure. Since most of the silverstone fans I sent you have pressures WAY over that. The air penetrator AP121's are listed at 1.71mmH2O, over ten times the pressure you listed.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm assuming he meant 0.117inH20?


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavik*
> 
> So i've just ordered $400 of cougar fans.
> 
> Someone cuddle me and tell me ive done the right thing please


I have the Cougar Vortex HDB 140 1200 rpm 3-pin.
Mine works without any problem mounted on top, side or front.

It can reach about 1300 rpm at full blast and it's still quieter then my other NZXT FZ-140 1000 rpm.
The NZXT seems to have a bit loud motor noise.

The noise that comes from the Cougar at full blast is quite different most likely the wind turbulence.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok, but 0.117mmH2O doesn't seem like a lot of pressure. Since most of the silverstone fans I sent you have pressures WAY over that. The air penetrator AP121's are listed at 1.71mmH2O, over ten times the pressure you listed.


Typo on my part, it's 0.117inH20 or ~3mmH20.

I blame the Dayquil.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I blame the Dayquil.


Yeah, the alcohol in that stuff is killer.









Seems like everyone is ill.
















CryOrig R1 Ultimate is staring at me waiting for testing..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yeah, the alcohol in that stuff is killer.


Doesn't have alcohol in it anymore, at least not the liquid gel caps.


----------



## ladcrooks

ssssshhhhhhhhh! Can you hear mine? No! Cos Noctua's are running


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Doesn't have alcohol in it anymore, at least not the liquid gel caps.


Gel caps sound much better.
Get well soon.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys i need some help with my PSU fan, the model of the fan is an ADDA ADN512HB-A9B; the fan is making a squeaky noise all the time, i've opened up my PSU(i know i shouldn't) to oil the fan but that didn't help either. and this 135mm fan size is impossible to find a replacement for. any ideas on how to fix this? the fan is PWM as well so its even harder to find a replacement.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey guys i need some help with my PSU fan, the model of the fan is an ADDA ADN512HB-A9B; the fan is making a squeaky noise all the time, i've opened up my PSU(i know i shouldn't) to oil the fan but that didn't help either. and this 135mm fan size is impossible to find a replacement for. any ideas on how to fix this? the fan is PWM as well so its even harder to find a replacement.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I've seen people use 120mm fans in these sorts of PSUs... a good quality 120 should work just as well, although I don't know if you will be able to mount a 120 easily in your specific power supply.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> I've seen people use 120mm fans in these sorts of PSUs... a good quality 120 should work just as well, although I don't know if you will be able to mount a 120 easily in your specific power supply.


i've tried using a 120 in there but it looks really ghetto. 140mm fans are far too big as the mounting holes don't come close to each other.

i wonder why do manufacturers even bother with these stupid fan sizes for PSU's, just stick to the standard size dammit!!


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> i've tried using a 120 in there but it looks really ghetto. 140mm fans are far too big as the mounting holes don't come close to each other.


Well I suppose if you really can't stand it then you are forcing it upon yourself to begin your search for a sufficient 135mm fan to use...

Have you tried contacting Antec? Maybe you will be able to buy another of the 135 fans from them.

Edit: An idea I had is to use a 140 fan with 120 mounting holes. The mounting might be ghetto looking but at least the fan will be the right size.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Well I suppose if you really can't stand it then you are forcing it upon yourself to begin your search for a sufficient 135mm fan to use...
> 
> Have you tried contacting Antec? Maybe you will be able to buy another of the fans from them.


I doubt antec would do that but i'll try. dont we have an Antec rep here on OCN?


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> I doubt antec would do that but i'll try. dont we have an Antec rep here on OCN?


Yeah I doubt it too, just throwing ideas out there. If you mount 120s, would it have to be with zip ties or the like?


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah I doubt it too, just throwing ideas out there. If you mount 120s, would it have to be with zip ties or the like?


120mm fan will be mounted with 1 screw only.

found THIS, and THIS

although they aren't PWM, they should work fine with a fan controller.

edit: found DIS: looks like there's hope


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey guys i need some help with my PSU fan, the model of the fan is an ADDA ADN512HB-A9B; the fan is making a squeaky noise all the time, i've opened up my PSU(i know i shouldn't) to oil the fan but that didn't help either. and this 135mm fan size is impossible to find a replacement for. any ideas on how to fix this? the fan is PWM as well so its even harder to find a replacement.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


If you have some extra ball bearing fans around you can look at replacing the ball bearing rings inside and re-oil it at the same time and it should fix it. Sorta "ghetto" but it'll look and act the same most of the time as well as keep you from spending too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> i wonder why do manufacturers even bother with these stupid fan sizes for PSU's, just stick to the standard size dammit!!


Blame SuperFlower; they own the patent on 140mm fans in PSUs which is why when many brands use 140mm fans they call them 139mm (because design spec allows for a 10% variance in size) to get around said patent.

It's a bit sketchy though and could cause trouble for them so most stick to 135mm fans.

Before that, 135's were used in server racks and various different enclosures where a single large fan was just needed to exhaust heat.


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey Tator Tot,

Any news on testing schedule and results?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey Tator Tot,
> 
> Any news on testing schedule and results?


It's all pending right now. Manned up and went to the doc, and found out I got a case of acute bronchitis. So I'm taking some AB's and spending my non-work hours just trying to rest and keep my lungs down.

Haven't even slapped the Silverstones on the bench yet. Took them apart and snapped a few photos but that's it so far.

With any lucky, I might just pick up a macro lens on the cheap soon to get some better photos but for now the 50mm will have to do.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's all pending right now. Manned up and went to the doc, and found out I got a case of acute bronchitis. So I'm taking some AB's and spending my non-work hours just trying to rest and keep my lungs down.
> 
> Haven't even slapped the Silverstones on the bench yet. Took them apart and snapped a few photos but that's it so far.
> 
> With any lucky, I might just pick up a macro lens on the cheap soon to get some better photos but for now the 50mm will have to do.


Thanks for the update, now get some rest and get better!!


----------



## Ookakiba

Hey guys just built my first pc and I'm wondering which fans you'd recommend for the fractal design define r4.

Here's my build:
AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB
Antec HCG 620M PSU


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ookakiba*
> 
> Hey guys just built my first pc and I'm wondering which fans you'd recommend for the fractal design define r4.
> 
> Here's my build:
> AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
> G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> Antec HCG 620M PSU


How much do you want to spend per fan?
Do you require PWM?
Do you want just 120mm fans, just 140mm fans or does it not matter? The R4 can take both sizes in all fan locations.


----------



## Ookakiba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How much do you want to spend per fan?
> Do you require PWM?
> Do you want just 120mm fans, just 140mm fans or does it not matter? The R4 can take both sizes in all fan locations.


Currently I have the budget to spend around $20-$30 per fan. As for PWM, I don't require it, but it'd be nice if it could have it. Also I'm looking for 140mm fans.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ookakiba*
> 
> Currently I have the budget to spend around $20-$30 per fan. As for PWM, I don't require it, but it'd be nice if it could have it. Also I'm looking for 140mm fans.


Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm (PWM or not, your choice)
Thermalright TY-147
Phanteks PH-F140HP/TS

I've had experience with the Corsair AF140 and Akasa Apache 140mm, both are pretty good but the options above are better. The Corsair's are nice if you want an LED fan.


----------



## Ookakiba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 PWM
> Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm (PWM or not, your choice)
> Thermalright TY-147
> Phanteks PH-F140HP/TS
> 
> I've had experience with the Corsair AF140 and Akasa Apache 140mm, both are pretty good but the options above are better. The Corsair's are nice if you want an LED fan.


Awesome. Are the Phanteks and Thermalright PWM?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ookakiba*
> 
> Awesome. Are the Phanteks and Thermalright PWM?


Yup.


----------



## Ookakiba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup.


Sweet. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey Tator Tot, would you recommend this fan to be a replacement for my squeaky 135 ADDA fan? its the only PWM 135mm fan i could find on the net.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-DC12V-0-38A-Server-Cooling-Fan-For-Delta-AFB1312M-SP01-Server-Square-Fan-3/813396136.html

it appears to be a DBB fan so im not too sure if it will be quiet at around 600RPM (that is the speed my current adda fan runs at with PWM)

P.S its the same fan used in the Antec HCP-1000W Platinum: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=287

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Looking for help. Well advice.

I think I asked this before







but can't seem to remember, maybe I was







or it is just old age.

But I am looking for the best 120mm fans money can buy for radiators, Alphacool ST30 's to precise. ?

and

Best value for money fans of the same variant ?

For some reason I think Tator Tot mentioned the Gelid Silent PWM 's


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Looking for help. Well advice.
> 
> I think I asked this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can't seem to remember, maybe I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it is just old age.
> 
> But I am looking for the best 120mm fans money can buy for radiators, Alphacool ST30 's to precise. ?
> 
> and
> 
> Best value for money fans of the same variant ?
> 
> For some reason I think Tator Tot mentioned the Gelid Silent PWM 's


Mr. Tot is great and love his fan reviews.
But Martinsliquidlab is H2O land. Lots of good info on radiator fans there.
http://martinsliquidlab.org/


----------



## WarpPrism

New avatar @doyll?







By the way how is testing going?

And @ginger_nuts, probably the Scythe GT or NB-eLoop are the best.
Personal favorite of mine is the Cougar Vortex, and the Turbines are not as well known but would probably be in the running for best value with the $30 4-pack.


----------



## doyll

Hopefully be back on my feet in a day or two and get on with some serious work. Than we shall see if it's as good as it looks .


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Hopefully be back on my feet in a day or two and get on with some serious work. Than we shall see if it's as good as it looks .


With it being a D14 / TC14PE lookalike, I'd expect it to do well...


----------



## Snowcharm

So this post is gonna be in 2 parts :

1. Ass Kissing
2. I want something mommy !

Now that the joke is out the way onto the serious stuff









First of all great thread I've used it and refrenced alot last summer.

Hello I have a question regarding cooling on a Fractal Design R4. I want 2 high SP and low noise 140 mm fans in the front (cages are still in place i need them).
What I've read in the thread there is a consensus towards Gelid's/Be Quiet Silent Wings. Gelid aren't available in my country and neither the Silent Wings. I can get Shadow Wings.
So what would be my other best choice excluding those 2 from the following :

Corsair SP ?
Thermalright ?
Cougar Vortex ?

I'm open to other suggestions please don't be shy


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Blame SuperFlower; they own the patent on 140mm fans in PSUs


How can you even patent that? Is it a US Patent?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowcharm*
> 
> So this post is gonna be in 2 parts :
> 
> 1. Ass Kissing
> 2. I want something mommy !
> 
> Now that the joke is out the way onto the serious stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all great thread I've used it and refrenced alot last summer.
> 
> Hello I have a question regarding cooling on a Fractal Design R4. I want 2 high SP and low noise 140 mm fans in the front (cages are still in place i need them).
> What I've read in the thread there is a consensus towards Gelid's/Be Quiet Silent Wings. Gelid aren't available in my country and neither the Silent Wings. I can get Shadow Wings.
> So what would be my other best choice excluding those 2 from the following :
> 
> Corsair SP ?
> Thermalright ?
> Cougar Vortex ?
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions please don't be shy


I've used lots of Thermalright TY-140/141/143/147 fans and love them. The problem is their housing is 152x141mm and will not fit in the front mounts... but if they are modified they do.

I do this with my table saw or miter saw by cutting the round sides to the inner round.. last image is cut about 0.5mm too much.


Define R2 modified for TY-140s


I control them with PWM signal from CPU fan header using a PWM fan splitter with molex/sata power connection. Check out tutorial in my sig.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> How can you even patent that? Is it a US Patent?


I believe so yes, and it is patented in China for sure.

Also, Ultra patented modular cables.

Welcome to the US Patent system. Non-fixed cables have been on items for ages but on computer power supplies they were the first to think up to patent it. So they make money off ever modular unit sold.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sounds like smart business on their behalf.


----------



## Dyaems

not sure if this has been asked yet, does Silent Wings 2 good for heatsink use? like HR02 Macho heatsink thick. TY140 wont fit =\

and i also assume the Silent Wings 2 is good for exhaust, without any obstructions or grills?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Sounds like smart business on their behalf.


Shady business as well. Though I more blame the system than those who exploit it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> not sure if this has been asked yet, does Silent Wings 2 good for heatsink use? like HR02 Macho heatsink thick. TY140 wont fit =\
> 
> and i also assume the Silent Wings 2 is good for exhaust, without any obstructions or grills?


Silent Wings 2 fans are good for low obstruction use. The HR02 Macho would be a good example of that, as it has a low FPI (11-13 I think), as well as large surface area (so benefit from the extra airflow), and an optimization for airflow noise (so it doesn't hiss or make any obtuse extra noise.)

The TY140 should fit on the HR02 Macho, as it fits on the MACHO RevA as well as the original HR02.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Silent Wings 2 fans are good for low obstruction use. The HR02 Macho would be a good example of that, as it has a low FPI (11-13 I think), as well as large surface area (so benefit from the extra airflow), and an optimization for airflow noise (so it doesn't hiss or make any obtuse extra noise.)
> 
> The TY140 should fit on the HR02 Macho, as it fits on the MACHO RevA as well as the original HR02.


Thanks!

What I mean about the TY140 is that due to its size, the TY140 frame touches something on the motherboard and I can't clip it properly--- same issue that I got when I tried using a TY140 on a TJ08-e case, so I have to resort in buying another fan.

I saw someone selling a pair of Silent Wings 2 here in our country and it is about 2USD more expensive than an SP120, so I should go with a Silent Wings 2 instead.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Just wondering what your take or any others is on the;

*GELID Wing 12 120mm PWM Blue LED Fan* ?

Also in general, are you better going for a faster spinning fan, and running at a lower voltage, or just going for a slower spinning fan ?

ie, using Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 (2400rpm) and running at say 7v or just running Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 (1300rpm) at 12v.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Just wondering what your take or any others is on the;
> 
> *GELID Wing 12 120mm PWM Blue LED Fan* ?
> 
> Also in general, are you better going for a faster spinning fan, and running at a lower voltage, or just going for a slower spinning fan ?
> 
> ie, using Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 (2400rpm) and running at say 7v or just running Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 (1300rpm) at 12v.


Those GELID's are nice fans, I generally like the Wing 12's. My recommendations for them just go based on the price.

Given AUS's pricing, they're not bad value.

As for Faster vs Slower; it all depends on the fan in question. In general you don't want to do this with 2BB fans as they make obtuse noise at lower RPMs (like GT AP15's get clicky at 500-700 RPM.)

Like wise, some fans just get more sporadic and loose balance at lower speeds (as they're optimized for faster speeds.)

For eLoops I can't say personally, as I only have one model (B12-PS.) Given AUS Pricing and my impressions of the eLoops I would actually suggest getting the B12-PS or B12-P models as PWM works very well on these fans so you'll have less trouble at lower RPMs.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Would the Phanteks PH-F140HP work as case fans? I've decided on upgrading to the Luxe and I noticed these fans could add a splash of color to it.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> Would the Phanteks PH-F140HP work as case fans? I've decided on upgrading to the Luxe and I noticed these fans could add a splash of color to it.


LOL.
Yeah, they will work. Problem is if you get the new real PWM ones I don't know how well they will work on the PWM to 3pin fan hub supplied with the Luxe. Probably be fine, but...


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> LOL.
> Yeah, they will work. Problem is if you get the new real PWM ones I don't know how well they will work on the PWM to 3pin fan hub supplied with the Luxe. Probably be fine, but...


The PWM issue was the first thing that came to mind, but I figured I'd ask for the hell of it since I kind of like the look of those fans.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> The PWM issue was the first thing that came to mind, but I figured I'd ask for the hell of it since I kind of like the look of those fans.


Right now many places still have the 3-pin PH-F140HP on the shelf. So if you really want them check with your suppliers. If the still have 3-pin ones get them before they are all gone.

Other option is if you get the 4-pin PWM versions use PWM splitter or hub with molex power with a splitter on motherboard CPU fan header. Swiftech 8-way PWM hub or Gelid PWM splitter are good.
http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63


----------



## WarpPrism

I believe 140TS is 3-pin, and so is the 140SP, although there has been a bit of a mixup with the PWM in the different models.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> I believe 140TS is 3-pin, and so is the 140SP, although there has been a bit of a mixup with the PWM in the different models.


They are, but I remember hearing that the 140TS have sound issues sometimes and that the 140HP/TS are meant for CPU coolers made me question if they were worth bothering with as case fans. I'd be using them mainly as radiator fans(if the different mounts allowed it), but I'd have them set up just for air flow until I got my water cooling parts.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> They are, but I remember hearing that the 140TS have sound issues sometimes and that the 140HP/TS are meant for CPU coolers made me question if they were worth bothering with as case fans. I'd be using them mainly as radiator fans(if the different mounts allowed it), but I'd have them set up just for air flow until I got my water cooling parts.


They have plenty of airflow. For example, GTs are considered some of the best rad fans, but they have pretty good airflow too, so it shows that they aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> They have plenty of airflow. For example, GTs are considered some of the best rad fans, but they have pretty good airflow too, so it shows that they aren't mutually exclusive.


I was in the middle of checking different retailer's stock of them, but it seems the 140TS is discontinued from Phantek's site. I doubt I'll have my Luxe completed far enough by the time I'm getting ready to order fans, so I guess I'll have to pick up some of the 140HP PWM's and get one or two of those PWM splitters. I don't think the fan hub on the Luxe supports PWM unless I'm mistaken, but either way, thank you two for the help.


----------



## Dyaems

So I bought two 120mm Silent Wings 2 and installed it inside my U2 case and I was surprised how quiet these fans are even if they are running at 1500rpm.

The previous fans that are installed is an SP120 PWM performance and an AF120 non-PWM Quiet for exhaust. The two corsair fans were noticeably louder than the two Silent Wings 2 on idle when I sit infront of my monitor, which is ~1 meter away from the computer case.

To think that both Corsair fans running at 1000RPM idle is louder than two fans running at 1500RPM idle as well. These Silent Wing 2s are crazy, they really live up to its name


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> They are, but I remember hearing that the 140TS have sound issues sometimes and that the 140HP/TS are meant for CPU coolers made me question if they were worth bothering with as case fans. I'd be using them mainly as radiator fans(if the different mounts allowed it), but I'd have them set up just for air flow until I got my water cooling parts.


Take a look at how many companies sell the new fans supplied on their coolers as "case" fans, but do you see new "case" fans being supplied on coolers?









CFM rating is the airflow with 0.00mm H2O static pressure.. which is not the way fans are used.
Static pressure rating is highest level of H2O fan can push.. at which point there is no airflow. Again, not the way fans are used.

Let us say fan with 2.0mm H2O & 60cfm rating will flow 40cfm at 0.50mm H2O.
We know that a fan with 0.5mm H20 & 100cfm rating will flow no air at 0.50mm H2O.

Now which fan is the best in real world use?


----------



## ginger_nuts

I like puzzles, the answer is the pineapple


----------



## doyll

Naah, it's a Ginger-nut.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> So I bought two 120mm Silent Wings 2 and installed it inside my U2 case and I was surprised how quiet these fans are even if they are running at 1500rpm.
> 
> The previous fans that are installed is an SP120 PWM performance and an AF120 non-PWM Quiet for exhaust. The two corsair fans were noticeably louder than the two Silent Wings 2 on idle when I sit infront of my monitor, which is ~1 meter away from the computer case.
> 
> To think that both Corsair fans running at 1000RPM idle is louder than two fans running at 1500RPM idle as well. These Silent Wing 2s are crazy, they really live up to its name


The Silent Wings 2 really are the best fans when it comes to silence. I really wanted to fill my case with them but no matter how good they are, I can't justify spending £100+ on fans.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> I was in the middle of checking different retailer's stock of them, but it seems the 140TS is discontinued from Phantek's site. I doubt I'll have my Luxe completed far enough by the time I'm getting ready to order fans, so I guess I'll have to pick up some of the 140HP PWM's and get one or two of those PWM splitters. I don't think the fan hub on the Luxe supports PWM unless I'm mistaken, but either way, thank you two for the help.


The blue and orange ones are available from Newegg (that idiotic 1-egg review is pretty funny, by the way), and the orange from FCPU. The others are unavailable, so I guess you're right, they are being discontinued. Maybe the 140HP will work fine with voltage control...


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> The blue and orange ones are available from Newegg (that idiotic 1-egg review is pretty funny, by the way), and the orange from FCPU. The others are unavailable, so I guess you're right, they are being discontinued. Maybe the 140HP will work fine with voltage control...


I think some of the Newegg reviews are starting to rival the Amazon ones.









As for the 140HP's, I'll probably just use them as case fans since the 140 size and 120 mounts makes it awkward for radiator mounts. I'd rather not have to slap adapters on them either since it makes them look ugly in my opinion, as well as the extra space taken up by the adapters. I guess the regular 140SP's will be my rad fans unless Phanteks decides to add the HP color ways for the SP series.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> I think some of the Newegg reviews are starting to rival the Amazon ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 140HP's, I'll probably just use them as case fans since the 140 size and 120 mounts makes it awkward for radiator mounts. I'd rather not have to slap adapters on them either since it makes them look ugly in my opinion, as well as the extra space taken up by the adapters. I guess the regular 140SP's will be my rad fans unless Phanteks decides to add the HP color ways for the SP series.


Yeah, hopefully Phanteks will roll out more colors of fans with 140mm mounts. What color are you looking for, by the way?


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah, hopefully Phanteks will roll out more colors of fans with 140mm mounts. What color are you looking for, by the way?


Most likely the white or red ones.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The Silent Wings 2 really are the best fans when it comes to silence. I really wanted to fill my case with them but no matter how good they are, I can't justify spending £100+ on fans.


a friend of mine was selling a pair from his backup fans for only 30usd (converted) brand new, so i grabbed both without thinking twice haha

edit: i mean, a pair of silent wings 2 for 30usd


----------



## adridu59

Will there be results sometimes BTW? -- This thread seems like a great deal of teasing.


----------



## incog

I'm not sure what the generally accepted most cost-efficent fans would be. I've been looking at a few fans and I have no idea what to buy.

I've already scratched off fractal silent r2 fans, since i've heard they don't move much air.

Looked at antec fans, they seem cheap but no use buying crappy fans.

I've heard about scythe kama though they seem a tad expensive.

everyone seems to love sp120 though those aren't really case fans are they?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm not sure what the generally accepted most cost-efficent fans would be. I've been looking at a few fans and I have no idea what to buy.
> 
> I've already scratched off fractal silent r2 fans, since i've heard they don't move much air.
> 
> Looked at antec fans, they seem cheap but no use buying crappy fans.
> 
> I've heard about scythe kama though they seem a tad expensive.
> 
> everyone seems to love sp120 though those aren't really case fans are they?


Tator's favourites are the Gelid Silent series. I bought some recently and they are phenomenal, especially for the price. There's also the Arctic F series which are great.

For 140mm fans you have the Thermalright TY-147's which are really cheap for what you get, especially in the UK.

If you can still get them then the Scythe AP-15's are great, or the AP-14's if you aren't using a fan controller because the 1850 RPM on the AP-15's is a bit much.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There's also the Arctic F series which are great.


They are decent fans, not great. They tend to vibrate and they lie about the bearings. Anyways, you can't really complain for the price.

Cost-efficient fans. Gelid Silent, Thermalright, maybe Cougar Vortex or eventually Corsair SP on the high side.
Dual-Ball Bearing gives you DeepCool UF120 or UF140, also known as Alpenföhn WingBoost in Europe (there's also Arctic F12 *CO* in that segment).
Don't know much about CM JetFlos but they seem interesting too.

If you're settling on rifle bearings, Cougar Turbine or Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 are very good choices.

(Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 also are FDB but quite expensive.)


----------



## doyll

Some of Thermalright TY-14x series are ball bearing; TY-141 & TY-143. Others are Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing (EHFB) whatever that is, but work very well. Some of mine are 3 year on now at 24/7 and no issues.

They are not cheaply built, in fact the TY-140 has great reviews over the years. We just have cheap prices for some here in UK.


----------



## ginger_nuts

The last few post make me fell even better for sinking approx $120 on Gelid Silent's


----------



## incog

Gelid silents are indeed cheaper than most other case fans I've looked at. If you guys are happy with them I think I may have found my winner. ^^

I was also considering Corsair's AF120 series.


----------



## WarpPrism

Cougar Turbine 4-pack is probably the best value fan.


----------



## incog

After thinking it over, I've decided that before buying 120mm fans, I'm going to buy a single 92mm fan, as exhaust for my Core 1000 (this should help lower GPU/CPU temps more than a 120mm exhaust on the side panel, for those of you familiar with the Core 1000).

If anyone has anything to say against that, I'm all ears. I'm looking for the most cost-efficient solution after all. ^^

So I've narrowed down three fans, all free shipping:

Scythe Kama (€11.61): link
be quiet! Silent Wings PURE (€10.84): link
Gelid Silent 9 PMW (€16.95!): ink

I'm leaning towards the Kama, I think it's best fan there, even if Gelid might be equal or better, it's also way more expensive. Noctua fans are even more expensive than that.

Here's a picture of the interior of the core 1000. that's not my case and my GPU is a sapphire dual-x 7970 (so all the heat gets thrown into the case where the orange is, afaik):


http://imgur.com/Mw5dbbD


stock intel cooler on a 4670 as well.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After thinking it over, I've decided that before buying 120mm fans, I'm going to buy a single 92mm fan, as exhaust for my Core 1000 (this should help lower GPU/CPU temps more than a 120mm exhaust on the side panel, for those of you familiar with the Core 1000).
> 
> If anyone has anything to say against that, I'm all ears. I'm looking for the most cost-efficient solution after all. ^^
> 
> 
> So I've narrowed down three fans, all free shipping:
> 
> Scythe Kama (€11.61): link
> be quiet! Silent Wings PURE (€10.84): link
> Gelid Silent 9 PMW (€16.95!): ink
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Kama, I think it's best fan there, even if Gelid might be equal or better, it's also way more expensive. Noctua fans are even more expensive than that.
> 
> Here's a picture of the interior of the core 1000. that's not my case and my GPU is a sapphire dual-x 7970 (so all the heat gets thrown into the case where the orange is, afaik):
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Mw5dbbD
> 
> 
> stock intel cooler on a 4670 as well.


I would go for the be quiet at those prices.

But you've linked the PWM version of gelid's 92 mm fan. They also have voltage controlled (3 pin) 92mm fans:

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2&id=20
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2&id=34


----------



## grifftech

Hiya all, got a question.

I am setting up my new system and am using Gelid 120mm fans (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426024) in push/pull on a 60mm Alphacool radiator. I am using an external 12V power source to test components and I hooked up the fans and am hearing a buzzing from the motors on a couple of them. If I just put my finger on the back of the motor I can feel the buzzing and it stops.

Is this happening because they are in a horizontal orientation? Cause if I hold them vertical they don't make a peep.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Hiya all, got a question.
> 
> I am setting up my new system and am using Gelid 120mm fans (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426024) in push/pull on a 60mm Alphacool radiator. I am using an external 12V power source to test components and I hooked up the fans and am hearing a buzzing from the motors on a couple of them. If I just put my finger on the back of the motor I can feel the buzzing and it stops.
> 
> Is this happening because they are in a horizontal orientation? Cause if I hold them vertical they don't make a peep.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


You just found out the answer yourself, a lot of fans do make a strange sound when in horizontal orientation.

Also, I recommend using static pressure fans for a radiator, specially a high quality one like the alphacool. It will help push the air with more pressure, through the confined spaces of the fins in the radiator, creating more efficient surface area cooling, compared to the cooling a case fan will do (low static pressure, meant for just pushing around around, but not air focused on one place/lots of pressure).


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> You just found out the answer yourself, a lot of fans do make a strange sound when in horizontal orientation.
> 
> Also, I recommend using static pressure fans for a radiator, specially a high quality one like the alphacool. It will help push the air with more pressure, through the confined spaces of the fins in the radiator, creating more efficient surface area cooling, compared to the cooling a case fan will do (low static pressure, meant for just pushing around around, but not air focused on one place/lots of pressure).


Recommend any good static pressure fans with led? Now I have 250 bucks worth of case fans


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Recommend any good static pressure fans with led? Now I have 250 bucks worth of case fans


120mm or 140mm?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Recommend any good static pressure fans with led? Now I have 250 bucks worth of case fans


At least it was only $250, even with dealer cost, my Caselabs STH10 build took 39 fans @$15+ per fan, it was over $590 just in fans.


----------



## grifftech

120MM


----------



## WarpPrism

Cougar CFD, CM Jetflo, Silverstone AP121. Slightly worse: Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Cougar CFD, CM Jetflo, Silverstone AP121. Slightly worse: Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


I agree, I personally like the Silverstone AP121 fans, so much so that I'm using 39 of them in my STH10 build, they are not high airflow fans ~40CFM, but they are spec'ed at 1.71mmH2O, and they seem to, in my experience work really well as rad fans.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I have a very bad sinking feeling









Which just got worse when I realized I didn't order the Gelid "Silent" but instead the Gelid "Wing" 12's. *THESE ONES*

These are to be used on ST30 rads and as general case fans.

It is a pitty they are posted already, so I can't even change my order.

Oh well, I guess if they turn out no good, I can sell them along with maybe some other fans I have acquired over the years, but they are PWM, so maybe they will be good enough.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very bad sinking feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which just got worse when I realized I didn't order the Gelid "Silent" but instead the Gelid "Wing" 12's. *THESE ONES*
> 
> These are to be used on ST30 rads and as general case fans.
> 
> It is a pitty they are posted already, so I can't even change my order.
> 
> Oh well, I guess if they turn out no good, I can sell them along with maybe some other fans I have acquired over the years, but they are PWM, so maybe they will be good enough.


Those are actually good for rads since they have a higher static pressure than the silent series, if I'm not mistaken.

I use the non-PWM version and set it to 1300 rpms and I can barely hear them over everything else in my system.

I personally think the sweet spot of the wing 12 is between 1100-1200 rpm, I don't hear them when they run in that range (or at least tonally they blend with my other components).


----------



## ginger_nuts

^^^^ That maybe a good thing then.

Tator tot, maybe a fan cooling thread / gallery thread should be made. Similar to the water cooling one B neg. is OP for. At least that would free this one up a bit. Or convert this one to it, and start a new thread for your testing.


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very bad sinking feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which just got worse when I realized I didn't order the Gelid "Silent" but instead the Gelid "Wing" 12's. *THESE ONES*
> 
> These are to be used on ST30 rads and as general case fans.
> 
> It is a pitty they are posted already, so I can't even change my order.
> 
> Oh well, I guess if they turn out no good, I can sell them along with maybe some other fans I have acquired over the years, but they are PWM, so maybe they will be good enough.


Yep, that's what I have. They have good static pressure at 2.66.


----------



## Dyaems

just noticed that the Xigmatek Janus CPU cooler has an 80mm fan mounted below the heatsink. it runs ~2000RPM i think. I'm wondering if the 120mm fan that runs ~1200RPM will also "kill" the smaller fan?

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=203&type=specification


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> just noticed that the Xigmatek Janus CPU cooler has an 80mm fan mounted below the heatsink. it runs ~2000RPM i think. I'm wondering if the 120mm fan that runs ~1200RPM will also "kill" the smaller fan?
> 
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=203&type=specification


I talked to some engineers in the past (not sure if I can say who) but in regards to coolers like that one; the bigger fan does not overpower the smaller one due to the fact that the heatsinks fins are not bent-in on the sides so there are open air channels which allow excess air to either enter or exit from depending on the configuration.

On a radiator, you have closed air channels which cause both fans to feed into one another.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I talked to some engineers in the past (not sure if I can say who) but in regards to coolers like that one; the bigger fan does not overpower the smaller one due to the fact that the heatsinks fins are not bent-in on the sides so there are open air channels which allow excess air to either enter or exit from depending on the configuration.
> 
> On a radiator, you have closed air channels which cause both fans to feed into one another.


Tator Tot, your alive!!! You feeling better sir? last I spoke with you, you were battling a bug. Glad your up and about.

I am waiting on my last radiator shipment to arrive on Thursday, then I get t mount 38+ Silverstone AP121 with the White LED's in my STH10 build FINALLY..... But I will only have 2040mm of total rad space









That should keep everything nice and cool.


----------



## The Lurking Ninja

I dont know if this has already been covered, but when will the specs for the 140mm fans be out?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I talked to some engineers in the past (not sure if I can say who) but in regards to coolers like that one; the bigger fan does not overpower the smaller one due to the fact that the heatsinks fins are not bent-in on the sides so there are open air channels which allow excess air to either enter or exit from depending on the configuration.
> 
> On a radiator, you have closed air channels which cause both fans to feed into one another.


Thank you for the explanation!









EDIT:

i also saw these Dead Silence Fans at the hardware sub-forum.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1463138/kitguru-aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm/0_100


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

I've read all kind of review of all kind of reviewers (that's why I'm asking this here too) and have now 3 fan models in mind, but I can't see which one is perfect to me (as I need 13 of them, a wrong choice could be catastrophic). I hope you can help me. They are the XSPC Xinruilian 1650RPM $6.95 x 13 = $90.35, the Koolance 12025MBK 2200RPM $7.99 x 13 = $103.87 or the Yate Loon D12SM-12 1650RPM $3.95 x 13 = $51.35 (or maybe their higher RPM versions, if you think they undervolt that well). I'll be using 9 fans horizontally on a radiator (pushing air into) and 4 fans vertically in the case (pulling air out). They will be voltage controlled by a 30W capable controller. So, if you were me, which model would you choose for a price/performance/noise/reliability ratio? Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> I've read all kind of review of all kind of reviewers (that's why I'm asking this here too) and have now 3 fan models in mind, but I can't see which one is perfect to me (as I need 13 of them, a wrong choice could be catastrophic). I hope you can help me. They are the XSPC Xinruilian 1650RPM $6.95 x 13 = $90.35, the Koolance 12025MBK 2200RPM $7.99 x 13 = $103.87 or the Yate Loon D12SM-12 1650RPM $3.95 x 13 = $51.35 (or maybe their higher RPM versions, if you think they undervolt that well). I'll be using 9 fans horizontally on a radiator (pushing air into) and 4 fans vertically in the case (pulling air out). They will be voltage controlled by a 30W capable controller. So, if you were me, which model would you choose for a price/performance/noise/reliability ratio? Thank you very much for your time.


Not to rain on your parade, but I personally think all of those fans are not worth it. There really is no such thing as a good quality cheap fan. Yes, some fans are les expensive than others, but plan for a good quality fan to run about $10-$11 and UP, they can get really expensive, really quick (especially when you are using 20+ fans in your build), but paying 7$ for a fan that May or may not last for 6 months and then buying another of the same thing to replace it, might as well have spent the "good" money once instead in my opinion.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> I've read all kind of review of all kind of reviewers (that's why I'm asking this here too) and have now 3 fan models in mind, but I can't see which one is perfect to me (as I need 13 of them, a wrong choice could be catastrophic). I hope you can help me. They are the XSPC Xinruilian 1650RPM $6.95 x 13 = $90.35, the Koolance 12025MBK 2200RPM $7.99 x 13 = $103.87 or the Yate Loon D12SM-12 1650RPM $3.95 x 13 = $51.35 (or maybe their higher RPM versions, if you think they undervolt that well). I'll be using 9 fans horizontally on a radiator (pushing air into) and 4 fans vertically in the case (pulling air out). They will be voltage controlled by a 30W capable controller. So, if you were me, which model would you choose for a price/performance/noise/reliability ratio? Thank you very much for your time.


i'd get the gentle typhoon AP-15 or AP-14s


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> i'd get the gentle typhoon AP-15 or AP-14s


Definitely this^^^^^^ I like the AP14's myself. I just let them run full speed. Still quiet.


----------



## WarpPrism

I like to recommend the Cougar Turbine 4-pack as a good value fan... although 13 _is_ a bit of an awkward number for that.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not to rain on your parade, but I personally think all of those fans are not worth it. There really is no such thing as a good quality cheap fan. Yes, some fans are les expensive than others, but plan for a good quality fan to run about $10-$11 and UP, they can get really expensive, really quick (especially when you are using 20+ fans in your build), but paying 7$ for a fan that May or may not last for 6 months and then buying another of the same thing to replace it, might as well have spent the "good" money once instead in my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> i'd get the gentle typhoon AP-15 or AP-14s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Definitely this^^^^^^ I like the AP14's myself. I just let them run full speed. Still quiet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> I like to recommend the Cougar Turbine 4-pack as a good value fan... although 13 _is_ a bit of an awkward number for that.


But do you think they worth the money? It will be $220 for the GTs versus $51 for the Yates... I'm gonna use them at 1000-1200RPM almost all the time.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> But do you think they worth the money? It will be $220 for the GTs versus $51 for the Yates... I'm gonna use them at 1000-1200RPM almost all the time.


I actually have Koolances that I love!! Have not had any problems with them and I have 32 of the 2600 RPM going in my new build. Have used them before and not much louder and move more air through a rad!!!

Also can not beat the price!!














I also Have AP-15's, NoiseBlocker eLoops, and all of these are great fans, the Koolance performs as well as those and I have never had a problem with reliability on them.. I like the Noiseblockers the best for the looks and how well they are packaged....


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys which fans should I buy for case fans? Cougar Vortex, TY-147, or the Phanteks PH-F140HP?

I'm really looking for silence out of all of these fans.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I actually have Koolances that I love!! Have not had any problems with them and I have 32 of the 2600 RPM going in my new build. Have used them before and not much louder and move more air through a rad!!!
> 
> Also can not beat the price!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also Have AP-15's, NoiseBlocker eLoops, and all of these are great fans, the Koolance performs as well as those and I have never had a problem with reliability on them.. I like the Noiseblockers the best for the looks and how well they are packaged....


So would you surely recommend them to me? Dou you know if they undervolt well? Thank you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> So would you surely recommend them to me? Dou you know if they undervolt well? Thank you.


@Lucas Bezerra I do recommend them. they run well at lower voltage. I have ran them as low as I think 600 RPM but it might have been 800 RPM and this was for several hours to test.... they performed very good compared to other fans I was looking at. a little more noise but I don't hear well so not bother me...


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Lucas Bezerra I do recommend them. they run well at lower voltage. I have ran them as low as I think 600 RPM but it might have been 800 RPM and this was for several hours to test.... they performed very good compared to other fans I was looking at. a little more noise but I don't hear well so not bother me...


Ok, thank you very much for the feedback. My current pc is like 55dB measured 1m away, so I think almost nothing would be worse than this hahaha. But if you are telling me they undervolt well there is no problem as I can put them all the way down when idle. I'll consider them for my build, thank you again.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys which fans should I buy for case fans? Cougar Vortex, TY-147, or the Phanteks PH-F140HP?
> 
> I'm really looking for silence out of all of these fans.


Then you might try 1 of each to see which is the quietest for you.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> But do you think they worth the money? It will be $220 for the GTs versus $51 for the Yates... I'm gonna use them at 1000-1200RPM almost all the time.


I believe it is, but that's my opinion. I still believe that there is no such thing as a good quality cheap fan, to get the price down, something IS ALWAYS sacrificed. Unless it's a coupon deal that was lucked upon.


----------



## seross69

@Jimhans1 Believe it or not I was very impressed with the Koolance fans that I have. I have theKoolance 2600 RPM fans, AP-15's and Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 and at the same RPM I can not tell the difference in them with them sitting on work bench on rads.. Now with the Koolance all you get is the fans in a plastic bag but they are good fans and worth more than you pay.

I really like the AP-15's and Noiseblockers and if you have the money and want quiet then I say get one of these. Especially the noiseblockers (I love the way they are packaged 2 sets of screws, big round wheel nuts, rubber dampeners for each screw (8) and 3 sets of quality sleeved extensions.

If a man wants to save money or wants to have the possibility of higher performance at times then the Koolance are good for this.









Now all this is IMHO and from my unscientific testing!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Jimhans1 Believe it or not I was very impressed with the Koolance fans that I have. I have the Koolance 2600 RPM fans, AP-15's and Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 and at the same RPM I can not tell the difference in them with them sitting on work bench on rads.. Now with the Koolance all you get is the fans in a plastic bag but they are good fans and worth more than you pay.
> 
> I really like the AP-15's and Noiseblockers and if you have the money and want quiet then I say get one of these. Especially the Noiseblockers (I love the way they are packaged 2 sets of screws, big round wheel nuts, rubber dampeners for each screw (8) and 3 sets of quality sleeved extensions.
> 
> If a man wants to save money or wants to have the possibility of higher performance at times then the Koolance are good for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all this is IMHO and from my unscientific testing!!


I am glad to hear that you like those fans. I have never even looked at Koolance for fans honestly. Don't know why not, I AM a dealer







for their products technically, even though we don't stock it in store, lol. I don't find the AP fans to be bad priced, and I know they are long lasting great quality fans. So when he asked if the price difference between the two fans he mentioned was worth it, IMHO, between them YES.

Since I have not used the Koolance fans, I can't comment on them, other than to say I hate using a fan controller, I would rather find a fan that is quiet at its 12v setting and just use it as is. But again, that's just my preference and opinion.


----------



## eBombzor

Can someone recommend me a 3-pin 140mm fan that can undervolt well? I need one that can be dead silent at 5v.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Can someone recommend me a 3-pin 140mm fan that can undervolt well? I need one that can be dead silent at 5v.


No doubt there. The Be Queit! Silent wing 2 140mm is crazy silent even on full rpm.
Also Noctua or phanteks 140mm


----------



## october414

Hey all, my first time here on the forum.
I caught this thread as I'm building a new rig with the Fractal R2 XL.

I'm basically adding 3 fans and I'm torn between choosing the Noctua *NF-A14 FLX* or Be Quiet! *Silent Wing 2*. I want plenty of airflow without making too much noise (as my current computer does), will the Silent Wing 2 be ideal for that? And how is the airflow of these Silent Wing 2 fans, is it sufficient? (I'm wondering because I know they are very quiet...).


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *october414*
> 
> Hey all, my first time here on the forum.
> I caught this thread as I'm building a new rig with the Fractal R2 XL.
> 
> I'm basically adding 3 fans and I'm torn between choosing the Noctua *NF-A14 FLX* or Be Quiet! *Silent Wing 2*. I want plenty of airflow without making too much noise (as my current computer does), will the Silent Wing 2 be ideal for that? And how is the airflow of these Silent Wing 2 fans, is it sufficient? (I'm wondering because I know they are very quiet...).


Assuming you mean Fractal Design Define XL R2?
I would use 140mm PWM controlled cooler fans. And control them as discribed in first link in my sig.








My sig rig idles CPU 24-29c @ 650-750rpm and rendering graphics all cores 97-100% 44-49c @ 950-1050rpm. It's silent up to about 900rpm and only barely audible at 1050rpm.


----------



## mrkazador

Looking for a 3 or 4pin 140mm fan for the top of my Corsair 500r. The fan will be horizontal right up against the top grill so it needs to have decent static pressure. It also can't be one of the 140mm fans with 120mm mounts, won't fit. Looking to spend about $15 for each fan and the top 3 I'm looking at are the Gelid Silent14 PWM, Akasa Apache and Viper.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkazador*
> 
> Looking for a 3 or 4pin 140mm fan for the top of my Corsair 500r. The fan will be horizontal right up against the top grill so it needs to have decent static pressure. It also can't be one of the 140mm fans with 120mm mounts, won't fit. Looking to spend about $15 for each fan and the top 3 I'm looking at are the Gelid Silent14 PWM, Akasa Apache and Viper.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Gelid SIlent 14s are good, even Tator recommends them!


----------



## WarpPrism

Phanteks: PH-F140SP or PH-F140XP.


----------



## october414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Assuming you mean Fractal Design Define XL R2?
> I would use 140mm PWM controlled cooler fans. And control them as discribed in first link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sig rig idles CPU 24-29c @ 650-750rpm and rendering graphics all cores 97-100% 44-49c @ 950-1050rpm. It's silent up to about 900rpm and only barely audible at 1050rpm.


Hmm, that does look interesting but for right now I'm set on choosing either the A14 FLX or Silent Wing 2 at a fixed RPM. I just can't seem to put my foot down and choose one of them









The idea of having all case fans controlled by the CPU PWM is great however, I might implement it later on. Thx for the idea


----------



## doyll

Than get PWM fans now. They will run fine on voltage control and if you do go to variable case fan speed it's only the cost of PWM splitter to put them on PWM control.







First link in my sig explains it and how to setup GPU PWM control of case fans too.


----------



## october414

Does anybody know if the Silent Wings 2 (non PWM) differs from the PWM version in terms of acoustics?
And is Noctua NF-A15 applicable on a 140mm fan slot?

Damn you doyll, now you got me (semi)convinced


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Does anybody know if the Silent Wings 2 (non PWM) differs from the PWM version in terms of acoustics?


I got the non PWN version and cant hear them on max, so they are defo worth it!








Quote:


> And is Noctua NF-A15 applicable on a 140mm fan slot?


It uses 120mm mouting holes so no it cant


----------



## ginger_nuts

I have to say I am impressed and some what disappointed with my recent purchase of *GELID Wing 12 120mm PWM Blue LED Fan's*. I bought six fans, one doesn't like running flat out, it makes a horrid bearing sound, and another doesn't like to run slow, it develops a ticking sound.

Other then that, at full speed the move some serious air, and at slower speeds, they are whisper quite. Not silent, but very quite and pleasing to the ear (at least mine).

So off I go to ask for a "Return Product" ticket.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have to say I am impressed and some what disappointed with my recent purchase of *GELID Wing 12 120mm PWM Blue LED Fan's*. I bought six fans, one doesn't like running flat out, it makes a horrid bearing sound, and another doesn't like to run slow, it develops a ticking sound.
> 
> Other then that, at full speed the move some serious air, and at slower speeds, they are whisper quite. Not silent, but very quite and pleasing to the ear (at least mine).
> 
> So off I go to ask for a "Return Product" ticket.


On the flip side, I bought a few Gelid Silent white 140mm fans, and they are a dream.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *october414*
> 
> Does anybody know if the Silent Wings 2 (non PWM) differs from the PWM version in terms of acoustics?


i only have the 120mm variant and running two of them inside an itx case and i cant hear them at all but maybe because of external noise. but during midnight where there is no more external noise going on, i can definitely hear them.


----------



## SyntaxFiend

I'm putting together my new Corsair Air 540 build and thinking about case fans. Noiseblocker Multiframes and/or BlackSilent Pros look pretty great and seem to review well.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c365/s936/list/p1/b160/Noiseblocker-12_Volt_Fans_-_PWM-120mm_x_25mm_PWM_Fans-Page1.html

Are the nano-sli bearings really as good as ball bearings? I'm also concerned about being restricted to vertical mounts. Based on my limited reading it sounds like ball bearings handle horizontal mounts better than other bearing types. Is that accurate?


----------



## lombardsoup

Need help identifying the bearing type on some stock 120MM Corsair SD-12025L case fans. The Google fails me.


----------



## eBombzor

99% sure it's sleeve.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 99% sure it's sleeve.


Ewwwwwwwwww. Now that I know this, dumping them on eBay.


----------



## WarpPrism

Sleeves aren't always that bad...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwww. Now that I know this, dumping them on eBay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Sleeves aren't always that bad...


Dumping them is your best bet as they are corsair fans you can get decent amount for them and then buy a lot better fans for less money.. or at least as good of fans for less money!!!!


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Dumping them is your best bet as they are corsair fans you can get decent amount for them and then buy a lot better fans for less money.. or at least as good of fans for less money!!!!


I wonder how much he could sell them for? But if they are the same bearing as in the AF120 LED, they shouldn't be too bad. After all, sleeves aren't always that bad.

I've seen the stock fans in the Carbide series, they're actually pretty alright in terms of noise because they run at low RPMs.
Because of this, I'm wondering what lombardsoup wants new fans for? If they are too loud or if they don't push enough air? I mean, he _does_ have the fans, right?


----------



## psyside

Sorry if i missed it, but where are the results?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Sorry if i missed it, but where are the results?


Keep posted, I believe they are yet to be completed.


----------



## Dyaems

SEMI OT:

deepcool has two new fans that may be decent.

http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/product/gamerstorm/2013-12/6_112.shtml
http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/product/gamerstorm/2013-12/6_109.shtml


----------



## Amw86

Looking for a little help, need some 120mm SP oriented fans for rad/filtered intake, best performance without being too loud...quieter than the corsair SP performance series ( no I don't have them) haha

Thanks


----------



## Dyaems

i think gentle typhoons AP14/AP15 are your best bet if they are still available in your area. Corsair SP120 performance PWM are good as well, except if full load which they are noisy for me. never tried SP120 quiet edition though.


----------



## psyside

I found this, i have the AF 14PWM orderd, and i think being as good as NB pro PK3 and being quieter is quite good right?



I would probably replace the stock front intake fans on the Air 540 with Zalman ZM F4, NF A14 PWM and Scythe Slipstream 140 1700 rpm, this is strange mix, but i hope no issues what do you guys think?


----------



## Domiro

Does anybody have any experience with the Cryorig XT- and XF 140 series? Can't find much about them, even in the dedicated thread(s).

Very interested in them, particularly for static pressure.

http://www.cryorig.com/xf140.php
http://www.cryorig.com/xt140.php

The CPU coolers seem to do well.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domiro*
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with the Cryorig XT- and XF 140 series? Can't find much about them, even in the dedicated thread(s).
> 
> Very interested in them, particularly for static pressure.
> 
> http://www.cryorig.com/xf140.php
> http://www.cryorig.com/xt140.php
> 
> The CPU coolers seem to do well.


you may want to ask or PM @doyll with that, since he owns some Cryorig stuff


----------



## JDMfanatic

Any fans you guys would recommend in particular for a tiny case with tons of parts cramped in (EVGA Hadron)? Looking for 2 fans to replace the stock top exhaust fans.

http://s24.postimg.org/3o3ywibmd/J9lpb_QGVFHa_Wg_Dg0s_HRZSYGhcp_KCCH4h4d_GV1_Ba_Vkg_A.jpg

Have a push pull tower config facing vertical like that with both top fans acting as exhaust. Any recommendations? Probably just looking for the most quiet, so Noctua seems to be the best, but I have no idea which of their 120mm fans would be best for my purposes. One would be pulling air from the HDD cage, and the other would be pulling air from the cpu cooler area.

Asides from Noctua, anything else though? I was also looking at the Corsair AF120 Quiet, Cougar 120mm HDB, Cooler Master jetflo, etc... I also read in this thread about Scythe GT, but I want to run them at lower RPMs and I have heard they are not too great at that.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*
> 
> Any fans you guys would recommend in particular for a tiny case with tons of parts cramped in (EVGA Hadron)? Looking for 2 fans to replace the stock top exhaust fans.
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/3o3ywibmd/J9lpb_QGVFHa_Wg_Dg0s_HRZSYGhcp_KCCH4h4d_GV1_Ba_Vkg_A.jpg
> 
> Have a push pull tower config facing vertical like that with both top fans acting as exhaust. Any recommendations? Probably just looking for the most quiet, so Noctua seems to be the best, but I have no idea which of their 120mm fans would be best for my purposes. One would be pulling air from the HDD cage, and the other would be pulling air from the cpu cooler area.
> 
> Asides from Noctua, anything else though? I was also looking at the Corsair AF120 Quiet, Cougar 120mm HDB, Cooler Master jetflo, etc... I also read in this thread about Scythe GT, but I want to run them at lower RPMs and I have heard they are not too great at that.


Where did you read that? I own 8x Scythe Gentle Tyhpoons AP15 1850rpms and they undervolt great, and i also own 4x AP11 500rpms and they also undervolt fine, specially since you own an Asus motherboard with FanXpert2, you should be able to get the same results i go, here is a couple of pics of each fan ran on FaXpert2 on Asus Maximus VI gene on a CHA_FAN2 header.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Where did you read that? I own 8x Scythe Gentle Tyhpoons AP15 1850rpms and they undervolt great, and i also own 4x AP11 500rpms and they also undervolt fine, specially since you own an Asus motherboard with FanXpert2, you should be able to get the same results i go, here is a couple of pics of each fan ran on FaXpert2 on Asus Maximus VI gene on a CHA_FAN


I can second this, I've got X4 GT AP15 and run them at ~50% almost all the time and I can just barely hear them. Keep in mind my case sits less then 2ft from my head at head/shoulder level. If my case was just a little farther away I'm sure I would here nothing.

Plus at 50% they keep the AIOs rads cooler then the corsair sp120s did at 80-90%


----------



## JDMfanatic

Got it! I actually purchased 2x AP14 instead because I got them for a significantly better deal, but they should be similar in performance, no?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*
> 
> Got it! I actually purchased 2x AP14 instead because I got them for a significantly better deal, but they should be similar in performance, no?


your AP14 should have the same performance with the AP15 if it is running at 1450rpm. i think AP14 runs at 1450rpm?


----------



## WarpPrism

Yeah AP-14s are good too, obviously they will have accordingly less performance and noise but most people aren't even going to run their AP-15s at full most of the time anyway.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah AP-14s are good too, obviously they will have accordingly less performance and noise but most people aren't even going to run their AP-15s at full most of the time anyway.


Yep, this is what I do, run the ap-15s at a lower speed, if there had been a significant price difference I would have gone with the ap-14s. Since they where nearly the same price I figured might as well get the faster ones, I was gonna out them on a fan controller anyway.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah AP-14s are good too, obviously they will have accordingly less performance and noise but most people aren't even going to run their AP-15s at full most of the time anyway.


It depends on your ears but I can run my AP-15's at full speed without any problem. They make little-to-no noise and they have a gentle tone. I would have to be close to the case to actually hear them.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> It depends on your ears but I can run my AP-15's at full speed without any problem. They make little-to-no noise and they have a gentle tone. I would have to be close to the case to actually hear them.


This is where we all are different, for me there is no single fan that i have used ever that over 1k rpm is not noticeable, but we all have different needs on cooling and we all have different tolerances to noise, many just don't care or they accept what they hear as part of their envoirement, but to me at 1850rpm they are not quiet and i own 7 on antec 1200, but the GT undervolt great, so there is room for everybody.


----------



## WarpPrism

As I said, _most_ people (or maybe not even, maybe just some). It varies by person and setup of course.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

So I just switched out the stock fans out of my R4 and threw in a few of the Phanteks PH-140SP's, it's immediately noticeable. I have my R4 directly to my right and my mouse pad about 2-3 inches away from the side vents. I can actually feel the air being pulled into the case, unlike before. And that annoying "shhh" sound of the old fans is replaced by a reassuring hum. They're about the same sound level, but that old "shh" drove me crazy when I ran them at 12v on the R4's fan controller. All in all, temps are 2-3 degrees lower, sounds a lot better, and they were cheap. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## SeanEboy

Hey guise! So, I'm in the final process of adding in the odds and ends for my build.. I have a Caselabs M8, will be running (3) SR1 360 rads in push/pull with AP-15s, but am wondering how many, and what case fans I should go with? I think dropping $400 was enough for me and Scythe, but anyway. Corsair quiets? Or what? What's the AP-15 of case fans?


----------



## Dyaems

the AP15 of case fans are... of course... still AP15


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> the AP15 of case fans are... of course... still AP15


;c) Yeah, I guess I should've expected that answer... Meh.


----------



## kpoeticg

IMO it depends if the case fan is intake or exhaust. And if it's intake, how big the area is that the fan is meant to circulate the air around. GT's are great at cooling what's directly in their path. Other fans can be better at circulating air around a chassis.


----------



## doyll

I agree, AP-15s all the way.

No offense but I don't want air circulating _around_ a chassis, I want air flowing through the chassis.. with all intakes filtered (meaning similar resistance as radiator). Air circulating around mixes cool intake air with heated air.. Air flowing through keeps heated air separated from cool intake air. Obviously with H2O cooling it's not as critical as air cooling.

Much depends on intake / exhaust layout in case. I prefer more fans in than out because it keeps chassis cleaner.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> IMO it depends if the case fan is intake or exhaust. And if it's intake, how big the area is that the fan is meant to circulate the air around. GT's are great at cooling what's directly in their path. Other fans can be better at circulating air around a chassis.


It's a Caselabs M8, will have (3) rads...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I agree, AP-15s all the way.
> 
> No offense but I don't want air circulating _around_ a chassis, I want air flowing through the chassis.. with all intakes filtered (meaning similar resistance as radiator). Air circulating around mixes cool intake air with heated air.. Air flowing through keeps heated air separated from cool intake air. Obviously with H2O cooling it's not as critical as air cooling.
> 
> Much depends on intake / exhaust layout in case. I prefer more fans in than out because it keeps chassis cleaner.


Well, I'll have (18) fans on push pull for the rads, but I haven't bought any case fans.. I didn't really think to get more AP-15s.. Would they be a good choice? Or is there another to go with? I see lots of Corsairs kicking around in cases, are they a good choice? I mean, I'll have (4) 290x, and the CPU under water, but how many extra fans should I get for the case?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanEboy*
> 
> Well, I'll have (18) fans on push pull for the rads, but I haven't bought any case fans.. I didn't really think to get more AP-15s.. Would they be a good choice? Or is there another to go with? I see lots of Corsairs kicking around in cases, are they a good choice? I mean, I'll have (4) 290x, and the CPU under water, but how many extra fans should I get for the case?


Some like them but to me they are more bling ring than quality that sells them. Have you checked your air temps inside of case? You may not need any more fans.


----------



## SeanEboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Some like them but to me they are more bling ring than quality that sells them. Have you checked your air temps inside of case? You may not need any more fans.


I have yet to build it, I'm just speculating what I might need to get it going...


----------



## Dyaems

Just go all-out with AP15s, specially if you can still get it in your area because they are already discontinued. You might regret it


----------



## SeanEboy

Just ordered four more, do you think that will cut it for a fully watercooled caselabs m8? I probably should've ordered at least two more, I bet..


----------



## Dyaems

If I have alot of budget to buy AP15s, I would probably buy as much as I can get in that shop since AP15s are already discontinued. If by any random chance that one of your AP15 breaks *knock on wood*, you do not want to use a piece of SP120 inside your case along with 20 pieces of AP15, right?









I doubt AP15s will break for a short time though, but it is always good to have backups of a discontinued item.


----------



## bluewr

I'd like some fan suggestion.

I'm using stock fan, with one Aftermarket Side fan for my Fractal Define XL R2
CPU Cooler is the Nzxt Kraken X60 with stock fan, blowing out of the top
I also have SLIed Asus DCII GTX-780
Only bottom HDD cage, top HDD cage removed.

The case has 2 front intake(With cover)
1 Back fan
1 Side fan
1 bottom fan

Two top fan hole, which will be covered with my Kraken X60

My question is, for the best is
What would be the best 140MM fan for me?

Side intake for GTX Sli - ???
Front intake x2
Bottom intake x1
Back Exhaust x1

Kraken X60 x4(2 Push+2Pull)


----------



## kiario

Hello,

Maybe I am misunderstanding but is there a actuall fan comparisson review hidden among the 250 pages?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding but is there a actuall fan comparisson review hidden among the 250 pages?


no, not really, just a ton of talking about experiences and such, the reviews are in the first page when they get there.


----------



## kiario

Aha, good. Thanks.


----------



## Gilles3000

Has anyone used the Scythe grand flex's on a rad yet, if so, how's the performance?


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Has anyone used the Scythe grand flex's on a rad yet, if so, how's the performance?


There are reviews from SPCR and a French site, from what I've seen.
It looks like the Hardware.fr test is on a rad, although with only Google Translate to help, I couldn't make complete sense of what was going on.

My opinion: don't be expecting much.


----------



## kiario

I just bought a bunch of 120 and 140 mm fans for testing noise and air pressure. Anyone interested in the results? Shall i include the test here or shall i start a new tread? The fans are:

120
Noctua nf-f12 / NF-P12
Be quiet silent wings 2
Noiseblocker Pl2
Silverstone AP121
Corsair AF 120 / SP 120 quiet edition
Noctua nf-s12b flx

140
Corsair Air series AF140 Quiet
Phantek PH-F140HP, SP, TS, XT
Cougar vortex hdb


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> There are reviews from SPCR and a French site, from what I've seen.
> It looks like the Hardware.fr test is on a rad, although with only Google Translate to help, I couldn't make complete sense of what was going on.
> 
> My opinion: don't be expecting much.


I'm french. hardware.fr tests both on radiator and free air (on the graph, blue = free air, red = rad). They said it was only approaching their reference fan (a Be Quiet! Shadow Wings PWM), has some "instability" in some cases and a slight hum coming from the motor.


----------



## arw1nat0r

Why not put the results here? This thread is already almost 300 pages long.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> I just bought a bunch of 120 and 140 mm fans for testing noise and air pressure. Anyone interested in the results? Shall i include the test here or shall i start a new tread? The fans are:
> 
> 120
> Noctua nf-f12 / NF-P12
> Be quiet silent wings 2
> Noiseblocker Pl2
> Silverstone AP121
> Corsair AF 120 / SP 120 quiet edition
> Noctua nf-s12b flx
> 
> 140
> Corsair Air series AF140 Quiet
> Phantek PH-F140HP, SP, TS, XT
> Cougar vortex hdb


You should PM the OP for their opinion. It is their thread.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> I'm french. hardware.fr tests both on radiator and free air (on the graph, blue = free air, red = rad). They said it was only approaching their reference fan (a Be Quiet! Shadow Wings PWM), has some "instability" in some cases and a slight hum coming from the motor.


Ok, thanks.









From what I could get using Google Translate and from what SPCR was saying, I had guessed that the results wouldn't be too good.


----------



## ralphi59

Hello Adridu59, your French ?
Me too !!!
I have m12 s2 as intake,
do you recommend me the coolink swif2 120p ?
Merci.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hello Adridu59, your French ?
> Me too !!!
> I have m12 s2 as intake,
> do you recommend me the coolink swif2 120p ?
> Merci.


I sure am. It's a pretty nice fan.
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-9/coolink-swif2-120p-test.html


----------



## ralphi59

Yes, I ve read this article.
I ll buy 3 of them for the front intake of my carbide 540.
From 59, like "le nord" ??
I m from Bray Dunes.
Thank s


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Yes, I ve read this article.
> I ll buy 3 of them for the front intake of my carbide 540.


What I like about them is that they seem to outmatch the Cougar Vortex according to that same article yet they're sold at a very good price and with the same HDB bearing (~FDB).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> From 59, like "le nord" ??
> I m from Bray Dunes.
> Thank s


I used to go there sometimes in the summer as a child. Born in Lille, have seen Bayern a few times, Bourgogne and now Paris. To the second degree my family is from Nord and Somme.


----------



## ralphi59

Yop. Thanks man.
Lille is at 60 km of my location.
Nice to see French oc er.
A bientôt.
When I got my Coolink, I will write a mini review.
See you. (sorry for my French English)


----------



## taem

So I got my Prolimatech USV 140mm, it's so cute and thin, but wow put a filter on it and it may as well be off. What is this fan's intended purpose? Exhaust where you're lacking space for a 25mm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> This is where we all are different, for me there is no single fan that i have used ever that over 1k rpm is not noticeable, but we all have different needs on cooling and we all have different tolerances to noise, many just don't care or they accept what they hear as part of their envoirement, but to me at 1850rpm they are not quiet and i own 7 on antec 1200, but the GT undervolt great, so there is room for everybody.


I'm with you, 1000rpm is a tonal threshold period, there is not one single fan out there that is silent or very quiet over that. Even at 1000rpms most fans are noticeable. I tried AP 15s because of all these people saying they're quiet at 12v. I don't think I'm acoustically sensitive but you've got to be kidding me, AP 15s at full rpm are unbearable. And you have to keep maintaining those things with squirts of fluid. And they cost $20+. Yeah they move air, and through barriers. But I think they are waaaay over-recommended.

Personally I think rosewill hyperboreas are a better choice, a lot cheaper, no maintenance, good airflow and pressure. Not that I can stand to run those at full rpm either. If you're undervolting AP 15s you may as well get these IMHO.


----------



## mikeaj

Nah, I'd say some fans a bit above 1000 rpm are fine. Those same APs, the AP-13 at 1150 rpm, should be just peachy, better than many fans acoustically at 1000 rpm (certainly AP-15 at full speed... I don't get it). Then again, airflow is lower than most fans at 1150 rpm. Try AP-15 at 7V or so for a rough idea or so. I don't really know about these things needing that much maintenance. Still probably overrated though.

But it's all relative; maybe even that is too much for some users.


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey @Tator Tot any update as to when we might see some data on that batch of Silverstone fans I sent you??


----------



## rovopio

hello.. i just build my first pc around less than 2 weeks ago. im using noctua cpu cooler and its dead quiet. i want to change the fans into something colorful though. maybe red yellow or blue, hvnt decided yet. i was aiming for a quiet PC with window, and what i've build is quiet enough in my standard, and now i think i want to mix & match the themes starting with replacing fans.

im thinking about getting a phanteks fan to replace the noctua cpu cooler fan. but im really really new to pc building and initially before building this pc i have literally zero knowledge of what PC components parts do.
so... i'd like to ask, do you guys hv any fans recommendation that have colors? what should i research / pay attention to before changing the noctua cpu cooler fans?
i know i hv to choose static pressure fans, but other than that what else should i look for in the descriptions to know whether a fan is good / not good / quiet / loud...?

cheerssss









btw,, if its not stated outright like Corsair SP and AF, which part of the specs should i read to let me know that a fan is supposed to be a static fan or an airflow fan?


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have to say I am impressed and some what disappointed with my recent purchase of *GELID Wing 12 120mm PWM Blue LED Fan's*. I bought six fans, one doesn't like running flat out, it makes a horrid bearing sound, and another doesn't like to run slow, it develops a ticking sound.
> 
> Other then that, at full speed the move some serious air, and at slower speeds, they are whisper quite. Not silent, but very quite and pleasing to the ear (at least mine).
> 
> So off I go to ask for a "Return Product" ticket.


I would return the problem fans because that's not how they normally function. I've purchased over 2 dozen GELID Wing 12 PL fans and I've run into a few problem ones. Hope you can get those replaced because GELIDs are great fans, among the dozen <2000rpm high static pressure fans I've tested over the years.


----------



## tyguy

I love my Zalman zm-f3's. They've been really quiet at all speeds and have a pleasant tone. Dissapointed by the zm-sf3 however. Is the ELQ bearing just a sleeve bearing? The performance of the sf3 was good but the noise was harsh. Maybe I got a bad fan.

Anybody else excited for the aerocool dead silent fans?

Also for Tator Tot, any chance of adding Thermalright TR-X's to this test, or any thoughts on these fans at least?


----------



## doyll

Best PWM slim 120mm fan

Trying to find some for a RVZ01 case. There is only 25-30mm clearance between CPU / GPU and case 120mm vent /vents. so trying to figure out what fans would be best. Want PWM fans so their speed can change to match airflow demand of CPU / GPU coolers.

Thanks


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have to say I am impressed and some what disappointed with my recent purchase of *GELID Wing 12 120mm PWM Blue LED Fan's*. I bought six fans, one doesn't like running flat out, it makes a horrid bearing sound, and another doesn't like to run slow, it develops a ticking sound.
> 
> Other then that, at full speed the move some serious air, and at slower speeds, they are whisper quite. Not silent, but very quite and pleasing to the ear (at least mine).
> 
> So off I go to ask for a "Return Product" ticket.


Did you go through with that return product ticket? If so, how did Gelid handle it??

another question: the ticking fan, was it connected to a non pwm header?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Yes I went through with the return, in Australia, we return products to place of purchase for returns / warranty. They were more then happy to replace them once they tested them









The ticking sound happend no matter what fan header I used, CPU or SYS1. It was the fan.

But I have all in place now, running as expected.

Also, remember *I DO NOT HAVE* the Gelid Silent fans, but the Wing 12 PL's. These fans are not silent, they are quiet but not silent, but they do have a nice tone IMO when running at slower speeds.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Best PWM slim 120mm fan
> 
> Trying to find some for a RVZ01 case. There is only 25-30mm clearance between CPU / GPU and case 120mm vent /vents. so trying to figure out what fans would be best. Want PWM fans so their speed can change to match airflow demand of CPU / GPU coolers.
> 
> Thanks


Can't you get Cryorig to send you one?








Do they not have a PWM slim 120 in their lineup?

Other than that I only know the Scythe Slip Stream, and these:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c365/s2089/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans_-_PWM-120mm_x_15mm_PWM_Fans-Page1.html.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Can't you get Cryorig to send you one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they not have a PWM slim 120 in their lineup?
> 
> Other than that I only know the Scythe Slip Stream, and these:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c365/s2089/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans_-_PWM-120mm_x_15mm_PWM_Fans-Page1.html.


Nope Cryorig has no 120mm fans.

Cryorig has XT140 slim 13mm , 1300rpm, 30dBA, 65cfm, PWM.
Thermalright has TY:-14013 slim 13mm, 1300rpm, 30.6dBA, 64.52cfm, PWM.

But RVZ01 has 120mm vents.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Nope Cryorig has no 120mm fans.
> 
> Cryorig has XT140 slim 13mm , 1300rpm, 30dBA, 65cfm, PWM.
> Thermalright has TY:-14013 slim 13mm, 1300rpm, 30.6dBA, 64.52cfm, PWM.
> 
> But RVZ01 has 120mm vents.












I guess you can take a look at the other ones I mentioned then. I don't know much about the fans in the FCPU link. But the slim Scythe doesn't have very good of a reputation.


----------



## doyll

I found this video test of Prolimatech USV12 against Gentle Typhoon, Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS snd NB-eLoop B12-PS.
Kinda like the pushing contest.


----------



## subinbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Best PWM slim 120mm fan
> 
> Trying to find some for a RVZ01 case. There is only 25-30mm clearance between CPU / GPU and case 120mm vent /vents. so trying to figure out what fans would be best. Want PWM fans so their speed can change to match airflow demand of CPU / GPU coolers.
> 
> Thanks


I have a couple of these and they do a surprisingly good job and are really quiet:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705066


----------



## doyll

Thanks Subinbar. They were our number 2 pick, Didn't want LEDs.







The Gelid Slim 12 PL Blue and Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim appear to be same fan
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/1171-retro-z-just-a-quickie-09032014/page-5

Mate ordered Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 fans.

I found this video test of Prolimatech USV12 against standard 25mm thick Gentle Typhoon, Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS snd NB-eLoop B12-PS fans interesting..
Kinda simple pushing contest..




Pretty basic "fans push against panel from each side and the winner is fan that pushes panel onto other fans side of line." But I think it shows which fan is best.


----------



## subinbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thanks Subinbar. They were our number 2 pick, Didn't want LEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gelid Slim 12 PL Blue and Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim appear to be same fan
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/1171-retro-z-just-a-quickie-09032014/page-5
> 
> Mate ordered Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 fans.
> 
> I found this video test of Prolimatech USV12 against standard 25mm thick Gentle Typhoon, Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS snd NB-eLoop B12-PS fans interesting..
> Kinda simple pushing contest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty basic "fans push against panel from each side and the winner is fan that pushes panel onto other fans side of line." But I think it shows which fan is best.


Pretty impressive for it to keep up with a Typhoon.

Those Gelid's actually have switchable LED's, so you can turn it off if you prefer. Of course the blades are still blue though...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> Pretty impressive for it to keep up with a Typhoon.
> 
> Those Gelid's actually have switchable LED's, so you can turn it off if you prefer. Of course the blades are still blue though...


Indeed.
It sold me. I had to eat crow when test results came out for their 140mm version. It performs as good as 25mm thick fans too.


----------



## magicase

As stupid as this may sound but where is the results? 1st page I don't see any.


----------



## Dyaems

Tator Tot is probably busy doing other things work related. He hasn't replied in this thread lately.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Tator Tot is probably busy doing other things work related. He hasn't replied in this thread lately.


thread was still made in 2012.. lol


----------



## doyll

The honorable Mr. Tot was quite ill first of year He's logged onto forum some but not posted sense end of January. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The honorable Mr. Tot was quite ill first of year He's logged onto forum some but not posted sense end of January. Hope he's okay.


He was logged in at 3:40am today......... I'd love to see more results from testing. I sent him a bunch of Silverstone fans for testing back in December, looking forward to him posting the results from them at some point.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> thread was still made in 2012.. lol


if you read the whole thread ( i did ) youll pretty much know what would Tator Tot's recommended fans.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> if you read the whole thread ( i did ) youll pretty much know what would Tator Tot's recommended fans.


Has nothing to do with what i said, and i did read the entire thread, but it -IS- hard for new people to read so many pages, when the info could be in the 1st page.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Has nothing to do with what i said, and i did read the entire thread, but it -IS- hard for new people to read so many pages, when the info could be in the 1st page.


You've got access to all the information here. Why don't you put it all together in one page for us?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You've got access to all the information here. Why don't you put it all together in one page for us?


Why would i?, im not the OP. - Just stating the obvious that some seems to have forgot.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Why would i?, im not the OP. - Just stating the obvious that some seems to have forgot.


"Don't kick a gift-horse in the mouth."


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> "Don't kick a gift-horse in the mouth."


"Don't drink my chocolate milk."


----------



## tyguy

Two hens in the hen's house...don't equal a bowl full of milk


----------



## Alastair

NECROPOST!

Return one thread from the graveyard into play.


----------



## Dyaems

not enough mana bro


----------



## ginger_nuts

Mate, it was only left for just over a month.

That's not dead IMO.

But nice use of words none the less


----------



## extremecorvette

Have you been adding more fans to the list and doing testing? I would be nice if you would edit your 1st post to have the fans you tested along with the resaults


----------



## Barefooter

I just found this thread. I looked through the first 14 pages and did not find any results. Are there any results posted? Or did the testing never happen? There should be a link on the first page if so.

I don't have time to look through 267 pages!


----------



## Zillerella

Well, I don't think Tator Tot have time to do it?








But you are right, there are no results yet.


----------



## Barefooter

Thanks Zillerella for letting me know. To the OP... it's never too late


----------



## Speedster159

Where are the results...?


----------



## MrGrievous

Haven't been compiled yet and no one knows when/if they will


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Haven't been compiled yet and no one knows when/if they will


I was really looking forward to the results of the Cougar fans.


----------



## kckyle

any update on the 140mm reviews?


----------



## Zillerella

kckyle if you read the last 2 posts, there are no results yet


----------



## kckyle

dang i got excited when i saw this thread, but when i scroll through the 140mm section theres nothing there


----------



## Speedster159

I know right.


----------



## Snowcharm

Any news when the round-up will be completed ? If it will that is...


----------



## AcSeann

Hello Tator Tot and people of the overclock community,

I recently started to build my own PC out of some hand-me-down parts, but i'm beginning to look for my own items. I was particularly interested in some fans, but there are so many varieties to choose from. Can you guys help me out?
My case: NZXT Source 210 (NOT Elite ver.) (2 Top, 1 Back, 1 Bottom, 1 Side, and 2 Front) The front is somewhat restricted by the cover/case but is breathable.
I've been looking at some 120mm and 140mm as well.

I'm planning on having both Top and Back fans as Exhaust, while the Side, Bottom, and Front are Intakes.
Also, if this helps, I was hoping to get a Sentry Mix 2 for a fan controller. or is there a better budget one?

My initial thought was:
Front: Cougar Vortex 120mm (x2) or Corsair QE AF-120 (x2)
Back: the current stock fan from the case
Top: Rosewill Hyperborea 120mm (x2) or 140mm (x2) or Aerocool Shark 140mm (x2)
Side: Prolimatech Pro-USV14
Bottom: another stock fan from case.
I was also thinking about using the GeLID Silent 120mm, but wouldnt know where to put it.

Question: What are your thoughts? Should I change positioning? Should they all be same? Still new to this stuff, so all comments and suggestions welcomed !


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcSeann*
> 
> Hello Tator Tot and people of the overclock community,
> 
> I recently started to build my own PC out of some hand-me-down parts, but i'm beginning to look for my own items. I was particularly interested in some fans, but there are so many varieties to choose from. Can you guys help me out?
> My case: NZXT Source 210 (NOT Elite ver.) (2 Top, 1 Back, 1 Bottom, 1 Side, and 2 Front) The front is somewhat restricted by the cover/case but is breathable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at some 120mm and 140mm as well.
> 
> I'm planning on having both Top and Back fans as Exhaust, while the Side, Bottom, and Front are Intakes.
> Also, if this helps, I was hoping to get a Sentry Mix 2 for a fan controller. or is there a better budget one?
> 
> My initial thought was:
> Front: Cougar Vortex 120mm (x2) or Corsair QE AF-120 (x2)
> Back: the current stock fan from the case
> Top: Rosewill Hyperborea 120mm (x2) or 140mm (x2) or Aerocool Shark 140mm (x2)
> Side: Prolimatech Pro-USV14
> Bottom: another stock fan from case.
> I was also thinking about using the GeLID Silent 120mm, but wouldnt know where to put it.
> 
> 
> Question: What are your thoughts? Should I change positioning? Should they all be same? Still new to this stuff, so all comments and suggestions welcomed !


That are a lot of fans









2 exhaust fans in the top isn't always the best option, it depends on your setup. What kind of cpu cooler are you using?

You could fill in your sig rig and add some pic's so we can see your build:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## AcSeann

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5863280

Does this help? I tried to put in as much info as possible.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcSeann*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5863280
> 
> Does this help? I tried to put in as much info as possible.


yeah that helps, you can put that rig in your signature.

Found this pic when i opened up your build/profile: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2099476/a/1213343/need-advising-for-setting-up-fans/sort/display_order/
Also saw that you've opened a thread about this, Doyll is already giving you good info about it (like usual)!

The first exhaust fan in the top is sucking a lot of air out that hasn't cooled any components so it's not really useful. If you haven't got any other fans yet, I would move that first top exhaust fan to the bottom or front as an intake for now (preferably on a filtered intake)

PS (went through your thread): yes, hot air rises, but only when there's no (or very little) airflow. In a pc case with a decent fans/airflow the hot air goes where you push it.


----------



## AcSeann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> yeah that helps, you can put that rig in your signature.
> 
> Found this pic when i opened up your build/profile: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2099476/a/1213343/need-advising-for-setting-up-fans/sort/display_order/
> Also saw that you've opened a thread about this, Doyll is already giving you good info about it (like usual)!
> 
> The first exhaust fan in the top is sucking a lot of air out that hasn't cooled any components so it's not really useful. If you haven't got any other fans yet, I would move that first top exhaust fan to the bottom or front as an intake for now (preferably on a filtered intake)
> 
> PS (went through your thread): yes, hot air rises, but only when there's no (or very little) airflow. In a pc case with a decent fans/airflow the hot air goes where you push it.


Yup! He's been very helpful  and I see, i'll be doing a little configuration with the fans and wires. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all,
What do you think about my "collection"


----------



## Victor Yiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all,
> What do you think about my "collection"


I think you should give me the Silent Wings and Noiseblockers.


----------



## ralphi59

Not a bad idea! !
But I prefer to sell them.
10 euros the unity.
But I m in France.
Cheers


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Wish they sold BeQuiet fans here in the U.S.


----------



## ralphi59

No chance for you.
They are awesome.
Deutsch Kalitat. .
Lol


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Wish they sold BeQuiet fans here in the U.S.


NCIX sells them. Sometimes...


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Wish they sold BeQuiet fans here in the U.S.


Im having some few problems with one of mine Be queit silent wings 2 fans. It makes a rattle noise. I have to stop the fan and then it will disappear for like 10 mins and come back :/


----------



## ralphi59

I have never had a problem with my bequiet!.
I had 6 silent wings 2 120 5 silent wings 2 140.
They are the best in silence for sure, but not in cooling.
Cheers


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I have never had a problem with my bequiet!.
> I had 6 silent wings 2 120 5 silent wings 2 140.
> They are the best in silence for sure, but not in cooling.
> Cheers


That's true that they are really really queit and also decent in cooling. Though mine is not quiet anymore


----------



## ralphi59

Lol.
And what about the warranty?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Lol.
> And what about the warranty?


Idc, I live in Denmark. Here you have to contact the store where you bhought it and they are some donkeys, so i'm not going to bother. I just buy a new one if needed.


----------



## ralphi59

I don t know that.
It s not practical.
Have a nice day


----------



## Alastair

I like Be QUIET fans. The Silent Wings are a bit too low on the RPM. I think the Pure Wings or the Shadow Wings have a few nice high RPM models.


----------



## ckoons1

could anyone please let me know what page # the actual list of 120mm fan comparisons is on?

thank you


----------



## Dyaems

There are none. Maybe Tator Tot forgot or lost the data he saved somewhere, I hope not!

Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 and Noctua F12 are _somewhat_ at the top of the list for 120mm fans, in case you do not want to read the whole thread.









I forgot the less expensive 120mm fans though.


----------



## ckoons1

anyone have any idea how the thermalright tr fdb 120mm fans are compared to the xspc xinruilian 120mm fans?

thank you


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all.
Not any input here?
Dommage.
It s a ******* interesting thread.
Cheers


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Can you guys recommend a few current good fans that I should look at? [ I am currently off reading, but a lot of these posts seem to be from 2012 so I wanted to throw out a "help me" post]

I've been out of the game for a while, simply because the machine has been too good to mess with. Which is great really. But now that it's winter, I need to do a little maintenance including replace these fans. I have been using 16x of the gentle typhooon 3000 RPM. 120x25mm. The more powerful black ones -not the normal gray ones. That are pretty darn loud, rather deafening at full power. I keep them around 2000 rpm at 6V. Lately it's really been bothering me, now I just have 8 of them on. I've lived with it for a long time but really they've been too loud since day one.

Time to change them out. I'd like to move to a considerably quieter fan, and really do not need near as much airflow as these put out (even at the reduced usage as stated above). But I don't want dead ones that move no air either. The only other fans I've owned were those brown noctua's which were silent but the airflow was a borderline joke. Something good in between there somewhere perhaps. I need 16 of them, so it's just going to be expensive even if they are cheap fans.









Thanks for any help.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon*
> 
> Thanks for any help.


What is your case?


----------



## doyll

What smihydan said. Much better to know the details before givng advice.









The AP-29 are great fans. Have you considered converting them to PWM? The internal PCB has the PWM terminal so all that is needed is to add the PWM lead and PWM plug. With a PWM splitter you can easily run 8-12 fans on motherboard PWM signal with 12v power and ground from PSU molex or sata socket. Can do the same with another 8-12 using GPU PWM signal. Info to using PWM in link in sig.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Case is the original Case Labs TH10. Machine details are in the sig. I am using two of the lamptron FC5V2 fan controllers, with two fans in a Y on each knob. It works pretty well, not really interested in PWM and running wires into the motherboard. I have 4 on each radiatior, 4 venting into the case on one side, 3 on the other side and 1 on the back.

AP29, yes, that's what they were called. They are good fans for sure, just too loud for me anymore. At one point I had the whole thing in a closet, but I've moved houses and I no longer have said closet to contain the noise. And these are 4 or 5 years old so a couple have developed nasty vibrations. It's time to move on.

I don't really need a lot of airflow, just more than those Noctua NFP-12 fans gave out.


----------



## doyll

GTs are probably the best all-around fan, but sadly no longer readily available.

EK has a new fan out. The EK-Vardar
http://www.ekwb.com/news/548/19/EK-announces-new-high-pressure-120mm-fan-EK-Vardar/

There's a thread running about it and geggeg is checking them out and reporting his findings there. Maybe they would be good.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1526843/does-ek-just-resurrect-that-good-old-gt-ap-15/0_20

Sorry I can't be more help. I use mostly 140mm fans as I haven't been using H2O is many years. Couldn't keep up with the costs and air does the job for me just fine.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Yeah, they certainly were the real deal at the time of purchase. I figured by now there'd be a whole array of fans that have came out and are "better".

I'm with you on moving away from water, I really should, I'd be fine. I just have too much invested in it to quit now. But I should...









Thanks for the suggestions, I will take a look. Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> GTs are probably the best all-around fan, but sadly no longer readily available.


They are still readily available, you just have to know where to look









Coolerguys
Dazmode
Mayhems
Taobao


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> They are still readily available, you just have to know where to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolerguys
> Dazmode
> Mayhems
> Taobao


Thanks, I know they are out there .. just not as handy as others.









Most everything I do is 140mm now so not a problem.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thanks, I know they are out there .. just not as handy as others.


You're welcome









Quote:


> Most everything I do is 140mm now so not a problem.


In that case, take a look at lowfat's mod for 140mm GTs!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, take a look at lowfat's mod for 140mm GTs!


Interesting idea. I do have to wonder how this modified housing affects the performance of the fan. The venturi / velocity stack radius into and out of fan housing has a significant effect on airflow.


----------



## Axaion

Personally im going to assume it negatively impacts performance, since a lot of the air will just go out to the sides..

had a cpu cooler once without a bracket around it, it was not very good.


----------



## Shneiky

What are TY-147A bearing type? Is the Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing just a fancy name for a FDB? Or is it a dual ball bearing?

Also, what is the best way to dye these fans? I want to make them full black. Spray-paint will be a painful option, since it is the rainy season in NL right now so it rains constantly. What about liquid black paint for leather shoes?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneiky*
> 
> What are TY-147A bearing type? Is the Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing just a fancy name for a FDB? Or is it a dual ball bearing?
> 
> Also, what is the best way to dye these fans? I want to make them full black. Spray-paint will be a painful option, since it is the rainy season in NL right now so it rains constantly. What about liquid black paint for leather shoes?


No idea what the EHFB is .. and really don't much care. They are very good fans that seem to last forever. Some of my TY-14x series fans (TY-140) are years old and have been running pretty much 24/7 for many years now and still going strong. It so much what kind of bearing as it's quality.









As for painting / fan blade color change, I use leather and upholstery dye like used on leather chairs and car seats. Just be careful none gets into the motor.


----------



## Shneiky

Well I was questioning the type of bearing, because I have 2 TY-147A on the way to replace the Cryorig XF-140s on the R1. If my hand on experience with them is as good as everyone else's I was thinking of getting full TY-147A fans for my next case. I want to move to 140 fans and I was thinking if the 147As are up to the hype - to get 4 more in the new case and drive all of them dependent on CPU temps. The only issue I was worried about is horizontal mounting.

I do agree that the bearing implementation has as much impact as the bearing type, but I won't mount sleeve bearing fans horizontally ever again. First dips of Singer oil was needed after 4 months. Then after 2 more. Then again after 2 weeks - and then just new fans. So that is why I was asking for the bearing type. Just to imagine how much maintenance would it require if any at all.

Even so, the XF-140 bearing is a FDB of a sort (at least as far as I know) it did not enjoy being horizontal and after 2 months - the fan started vibrating and now the whole thing is off balance even when remounted vertically. Which is sad. I liked Cryorig. I wanted them to do good. Like a parent wants his kid to do good type of way. Like JayzTwoScents and EVGA kind of way.

After all the Silent Wings 2 140mm are 22 EUR, while the TYs are 11 EUR. But the 147A has a stated life expectancy of 50 000 hours, while the Silent Wings 2 have it at 300 000. Already 50 000 hours is 5.7 years, but I like the spec and warranty be quiet! gives. My 5 120mm Silent Wings 2 have been running for around 3 or maybe more years now in all possible directions - no degrade in their properties what-so-ever.

If the TYs are the same - then maybe I will have a new favorite fan brand. And I got a crazy idea for them to try - Why not make a TY-147A full black and release it to the public - lets call it 147B. Or make it the same black/red as the TY-149 and put as TY-147R or something. But this is just nitpicking.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneiky*
> 
> Well I was questioning the type of bearing, because I have 2 TY-147A on the way to replace the Cryorig XF-140s on the R1. If my hand on experience with them is as good as everyone else's I was thinking of getting full TY-147A fans for my next case. I want to move to 140 fans and I was thinking if the 147As are up to the hype - to get 4 more in the new case and drive all of them dependent on CPU temps. The only issue I was worried about is horizontal mounting.
> 
> I do agree that the bearing implementation has as much impact as the bearing type, but I won't mount sleeve bearing fans horizontally ever again. First dips of Singer oil was needed after 4 months. Then after 2 more. Then again after 2 weeks - and then just new fans. So that is why I was asking for the bearing type. Just to imagine how much maintenance would it require if any at all.
> 
> Even so, the XF-140 bearing is a FDB of a sort (at least as far as I know) it did not enjoy being horizontal and after 2 months - the fan started vibrating and now the whole thing is off balance even when remounted vertically. Which is sad. I liked Cryorig. I wanted them to do good. Like a parent wants his kid to do good type of way. Like JayzTwoScents and EVGA kind of way.
> 
> After all the Silent Wings 2 140mm are 22 EUR, while the TYs are 11 EUR. But the 147A has a stated life expectancy of 50 000 hours, while the Silent Wings 2 have it at 300 000. Already 50 000 hours is 5.7 years, but I like the spec and warranty be quiet! gives. My 5 120mm Silent Wings 2 have been running for around 3 or maybe more years now in all possible directions - no degrade in their properties what-so-ever.
> 
> If the TYs are the same - then maybe I will have a new favorite fan brand. And I got a crazy idea for them to try - Why not make a TY-147A full black and release it to the public - lets call it 147B. Or make it the same black/red as the TY-149 and put as TY-147R or something. But this is just nitpicking.


LOL, but it's fun.









I put horizontal TY-140 fans bottom and top in my Define R2 from new. Changed systems in it a couple of times, but it's Still got the same TY-140 fans in it. Never had a problem with one yet, and I've probably used more than most others have. Have several as house fans to move air in hot weather tool


----------



## Shneiky

"Have several as house fans to move air in hot weather tool" - that is probably the 2nd craziest thing after me assembling an IKEA wardrobe with the provided screwdriver with R1 Ultimate, because I broke my own with the wardrobe.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneiky*
> 
> "Have several as house fans to move air in hot weather tool" - that is probably the 2nd craziest thing after me assembling an IKEA wardrobe with the provided screwdriver with R1 Ultimate, because I broke my own with the wardrobe.


Generic 12v little wall-wart powers then nicely and they are near silent. First used them in camper van.


----------



## Shneiky

So my TY-147As will most likely arrive tomorrow (took em long enough). I was wondering - do they play nice with voltage only fan controllers? Like NZXT Sentry Mix 2.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneiky*
> 
> So my TY-147As will most likely arrive tomorrow (took em long enough). I was wondering - do they play nice with voltage only fan controllers? Like NZXT Sentry Mix 2.


I always use PWM, but assume they will work just fine on variable voltage. Tomorrow I will test them on voltage control.


----------



## Shneiky

I am asking because my Z77 Extreme6 does not have good fan control. It has a CPU PWM, a System fan - voltage, and 4 case fan headers. The CPU PWM and System fan work pretty well giving 10 steps of fan control, but the regular 3 pin case fan headers have only 4 steps. So I got this NZXT voltage controller a while back (also because some wires were just not long enough)and even hooked up the XF140s and they were acting normally. But I know from previous experience that some PWM fans don't really like being controlled by voltage for daily use and degrade after a while. Also, such controller is pretty useful for testing airflow configurations.

So if the TY-147As have no issues with the fan controller - it will save me the trouble of eventually using them as case fans, as opposed to rigging splitters to run all fans with power from the PSU and PWM signal from the CPU header.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneiky*
> 
> I am asking because my Z77 Extreme6 does not have good fan control. It has a CPU PWM, a System fan - voltage, and 4 case fan headers. The CPU PWM and System fan work pretty well giving 10 steps of fan control, but the regular 3 pin case fan headers have only 4 steps. So I got this NZXT voltage controller a while back (also because some wires were just not long enough)and even hooked up the XF140s and they were acting normally. But I know from previous experience that some PWM fans don't really like being controlled by voltage for daily use and degrade after a while. Also, such controller is pretty useful for testing airflow configurations.
> 
> So if the TY-147As have no issues with the fan controller - it will save me the trouble of eventually using them as case fans, as opposed to rigging splitters to run all fans with power from the PSU and PWM signal from the CPU header.


There are splitters and hubs readily available for PWM fans using PSU power. All of my systems use them. Here is a link to how
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/0_20#post_22319246


----------



## Shneiky

Yeap, already read that post. The problem is - I am living in The Netherlands - there is nothing here. Stuff that you find readily available in other places are non-existent in here.

Took me 2 weeks to find a an e-shop which had Ty-147A and after I got 2 - they are out of stock now. Shipping the PWM+Molex power splitters from somewhere like Germany will price it at 30+ EUR. And my fan controller only costed 21.

I also spend quite a lot in case mod materials and components recently, so my girl is getting a bit annoyed.







New case and full 140mm fans will have to wait a bit. For now it's just the R1 that is getting the treatment with new fans.


----------



## doyll

LOL Sorry, Nether-lands not much there.







I know what you mean and I can feel your pain. I grew up 30 miles for nearest town with poor to no radio reception and definitely no TV. We did have electricity and a party line fine with 10 other familys on the same line.


----------



## Shneiky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am coming from East Europe, but since I got away after my Computer Sciences degree - I moved to CGI and Visual FX - thus moved to NL. Internet in here is horrible. Supply of common components is horrible. Things here are so scarce. I am living in the center of a 200 000 city and still it feels so remote. Things that are readily available on Alternate.de and .co.uk are just not in stock at Alternate.nl for example. You even have trouble finding Phanteks stuff (even though they are dutch themselves) due to exclusive reseller policies.









I mean - dont get me wrong. You can find all possible PSUs, graphic cards, motherboard and etc, but when it comes to those little things for DIY projects - bad luck.



On the topic again. What I found is Penetrating Dye - smooth leather and imitation leather. Since it was stating "imitation leather" it should be safe for plastic, right? I am trying to find a similar piece of plastic to the TY-147s to test it out.

P.S
Long story short - just do not do that. The Penetrating Dye does not color the actual plastic. It smudges off. Now I have a badly spotted fan. Will try to spray paint it later in order to save it.


----------



## spin5000

Are all those other fans going to be reviewed? There's only 9 fans here (most of which aren't that great). Are all those other fans' reviews ever going to be completed?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Are all those other fans going to be reviewed? There's only 9 fans here (most of which aren't that great). Are all those other fans' reviews ever going to be completed?


There are many more fan tests here, just not in one list. Start at the beginning and go through the thread to see all of the testing. Using the 'search this thread' with fan you want info on will narrow the field.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Are all those other fans going to be reviewed? There's only 9 fans here (most of which aren't that great). Are all those other fans' reviews ever going to be completed?


If you are looking for more up to date fan reviews check out http://thermalbench.com/


----------



## koxy

Hey all,
I'm looking for quiet intake&exhaust fans for my fractal r4, just please no noctua's i hate their color scheme even redux looks ugly. Tested so far: Antec TrueQuiet 140 really quiet but their CFM is a joke, TR TY-147A, best fan atm however due their dimensions can't install two of them as intake, Phanteks F140-SP it's a good looking fan but i cant go lower than 600 rpm and its bit too loud for my taste plus makes some buzz noise i don't like. Noctua NF-P14r Redux 1500 can't go lower than 550 rpm or so and its too loud even Phanteks at 600 rpm is quieter than Noctua and really don't like their color scheme.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Hey all,
> I'm looking for quiet intake&exhaust fans for my fractal r4, just please no noctua's i hate their color scheme even redux looks ugly. Tested so far: Antec TrueQuiet 140 really quiet but their CFM is a joke, TR TY-147A, best fan atm however due their dimensions can't install two of them as intake, Phanteks F140-SP it's a good looking fan but i cant go lower than 600 rpm and its bit too loud for my taste plus makes some buzz noise i don't like. Noctua NF-P14r Redux 1500 can't go lower than 550 rpm or so and its too loud even Phanteks at 600 rpm is quieter than Noctua and really don't like their color scheme.


Thermalright TY-147A SQ (square version) are now being made. Normal TY-147A can be modified (cut rounded sides flat to 140-141mm). I can't remember, but doesn't R4 have clips to hold front fans in? Think it's R4, and then the square cut TY-147A fit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/20_20#post_23389814


----------



## Fiery

I always find fans an interesting subject subbed so I can check in later


----------



## koxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thermalright TY-147A SQ (square version) are now being made. Normal TY-147A can be modified (cut rounded sides flat to 140-141mm). I can't remember, but doesn't R4 have clips to hold front fans in? Think it's R4, and then the square cut TY-147A fit.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/20_20#post_23389814


Thanks, TY147A SQ are available however atm i get can them only from Germany and postage cost is higher than cost of fans... How about TR X-Silent 140 ? i would like to know how low they can drop ? Yeah R4 have clips to hold front fans, its a cage with clips. Mod is last thing i wanna to do, but is better to ask for a non invasive solution first







. Is possible to remove blade from frame (ty-147 non A) i have 3 old ones but they sound horrible just wonder can i oil them ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Thanks, TY147A SQ are available however atm i get can them only from Germany and postage cost is higher than cost of fans... How about TR X-Silent 140 ? i would like to know how low they can drop ? Yeah R4 have clips to hold front fans, its a cage with clips. Mod is last thing i wanna to do, but is better to ask for a non invasive solution first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is possible to remove blade from frame (ty-147 non A) i have 3 old ones but they sound horrible just wonder can i oil them ?


Interesting. This is first time I've heard of TY-14x fans becoming noisy because of bearings. Not doubting you. I have some from 1st few years they were out still going strong with no noise issues at all.
No idea if they can be taken apart easily or not. Never tried.
Any idea what it costs to post from UK to Ireland?


----------



## MasakakiKairi

I use Delta 120mm FFB1212EHE fans on my radiators, they provide 216cfm and 27mm H2O pressure at 5100 rpm. 12v 3A


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasakakiKairi*
> 
> I use Delta 120mm FFB1212EHE fans on my radiators, they provide 216cfm and 27mm H2O pressure at 5100 rpm. 12v 3A ]


What kind of ear protection and power supply do you use?


----------



## koxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Interesting. This is first time I've heard of TY-14x fans becoming noisy because of bearings. Not doubting you. I have some from 1st few years they were out still going strong with no noise issues at all.
> No idea if they can be taken apart easily or not. Never tried.
> Any idea what it costs to post from UK to Ireland?


I bought them on ebay as used ones(paid about 20e for 3 postage included), so no idea how old they are but all of them have bearing/tearing kind of noise. Removed stickers already and they are factory sealed very same as Noctua's ones... About postage cost should be about 10e. Btw maybe you will know which of noisblocker fan will be quieter (at same speed) NB BlackSilent series vs Multiframe vs NB-eLoop?


----------



## MasakakiKairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> What kind of ear protection and power supply do you use?


SeaSonic G-series 650W 80plus gold, and no ear protection. They are actually pretty quiet in my case most of the time, around 1800 rpm. They get really loud on heavy loads, though.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> I bought them on ebay as used ones(paid about 20e for 3 postage included), so no idea how old they are but all of them have bearing/tearing kind of noise. Removed stickers already and they are factory sealed very same as Noctua's ones... About postage cost should be about 10e. Btw maybe you will know which of noisblocker fan will be quieter (at same speed) NB BlackSilent series vs Multiframe vs NB-eLoop?


We usually talk airflow at RPM, but really what is important is airflow at sound level.

While I have not used them, the Blacknoise NB-eLoop B14-3 & B14-PS are quite good, but also quite expensive most places. BlackSilent appear to be similar to TY-147A and more reasonably priced.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shneiky*
> 
> Yeap, already read that post. The problem is - I am living in The Netherlands - there is nothing here. Stuff that you find readily available in other places are non-existent in here.
> 
> Took me 2 weeks to find a an e-shop which had Ty-147A and after I got 2 - they are out of stock now. Shipping the PWM+Molex power splitters from somewhere like Germany will price it at 30+ EUR. And my fan controller only costed 21.
> 
> I also spend quite a lot in case mod materials and components recently, so my girl is getting a bit annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New case and full 140mm fans will have to wait a bit. For now it's just the R1 that is getting the treatment with new fans.


https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/322369/gelid-solutions-pwm-1-to-4-splitter.html


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/322369/gelid-solutions-pwm-1-to-4-splitter.html


Did you notice the 10/28/15 at 1:51am date of post you quoted?








Or were you just post for possible future readers using search function?


----------



## koxy

Today i got another TY-147a with ticking bearing noise, no idea how its happened, bad transport or bad batch, but im extremely pissed off.


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Chaps & Chapettes,
I currently have Noctua NF-S12A FLX ( 120x120x25, 1200 rpm, 17.8 dB/A, 107.5 m³/h, 3-Pin ) and Noctua NF-A14 FLX ( 140x140x25, 1200 rpm, 19.2 db/A, 115.5 m³/h, 3-Pin ) case fans in my box. ( http://noctua.at/en/products/fan )
For my upcoming Naples build (Phantek Evolv ATX TG, Lian-Li PC-V33, or Anidees AI Crystal Cube based) I'm looking for case fans with almost similar specs as my Noctuas, but with (led) lights. I bumped into the Anidees AI Halo fans ( http://www.anidees.com/aihalo ) which I really really like. But their specs can't hold a candle to my Noctuas and they only come in 120mm.

I've been searching online but what I'm looking for (Anidees AI Halo looks with Noctua specs) doesn't seem to exist.
Do you have any tips for me?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokter Bibber*
> 
> Chaps & Chapettes,
> I currently have Noctua NF-S12A FLX ( 120x120x25, 1200 rpm, 17.8 dB/A, 107.5 m³/h, 3-Pin ) and Noctua NF-A14 FLX ( 140x140x25, 1200 rpm, 19.2 db/A, 115.5 m³/h, 3-Pin ) case fans in my box. ( http://noctua.at/en/products/fan )
> For my upcoming Naples build (Phantek Evolv ATX TG, Lian-Li PC-V33, or Anidees AI Crystal Cube based) I'm looking for case fans with almost similar specs as my Noctuas, but with (led) lights. I bumped into the Anidees AI Halo fans ( http://www.anidees.com/aihalo ) which I really really like. But their specs can't hold a candle to my Noctuas and they only come in 120mm.
> 
> I've been searching online but what I'm looking for (Anidees AI Halo looks with Noctua specs) doesn't seem to exist.
> Do you have any tips for me?


Manufacturer published specs usually don't mean much.
Corsair ML120 are good fans if a bit pricey, but if you must have lights...


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Manufacturer published specs usually don't mean much.


Yeah, I do realise that. So I'm assuming that they always list favourable specs.Unless they insist on cutting their own throat. And with 16 - 37 db/A Corsair is not exactly listing quiteness or silence. They start just below where my Noctuas end. And I experience the Noctuas as super quiet (not silent) at any speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Corsair ML120 are good fans if a bit pricey, but if you must have lights...


Yes it's going to be the first time I'm taking the risk of having one of my boxes look like a lorry cabin around Christmas. The risk of having a Luna Park Coney Island build.


----------

